# Okay talk to me...



## Jesskaa

Ask me questions.

Tell me something intresting.

Or lets talk. :]]


----------



## terra11

hi jessica

ill talk whats up?


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *terra11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi jessica
ill talk whats up?

Hello. Nothing much, you?


----------



## pla4u

hello Jess






I'm bored...away from home and can't sleep..


----------



## KimC2005

Hi Jesskaa! Do you have any fun weekend plans??

It's been snowin' like crazy here, so I don't have anything special going on. The roads are covered in ice and nobody here knows how to drive in the ice!


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hello Jess



I'm bored...away from home and can't sleep..

Hello!being bored isn't very fun same with not being able to sleep. :/

Originally Posted by *KimC2005* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Jesskaa! Do you have any fun weekend plans??It's been snowin' like crazy here, so I don't have anything special going on. The roads are covered in ice and nobody here knows how to drive in the ice!

Hello! No, I dont have any plans at all this weekend.. I wish it snowed here, I'd love to have no school.


----------



## mintesa

i baked an apple pie and had icecream with it. but i was so hungry before that. i knew i would get sick eating something creamy on a hungry stomach... oh well so right now i dont feel that good.

I dont know, i just always forget to eat lunch on weekends and blast all kinds of sweets into me....


----------



## pla4u

I just got back to my hotel , had stepped out for a bite of lunch, the hilight of the day...


----------



## Becka

i can't get myself motivated to do anything today, this is nuts!


----------



## pla4u

I'm most likly to maybe put on a movie and drop in and hang at MUT today...


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i baked an apple pie and had icecream with it. but i was so hungry before that. i knew i would get sick eating something creamy on a hungry stomach... oh well so right now i dont feel that good.
I dont know, i just always forget to eat lunch on weekends and blast all kinds of sweets into me....

Feel better. I like apple pie! I rarely eat a good lunch on the weekends because I wake up at lunch time.

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got back to my hotel , had stepped out for a bite of lunch, the hilight of the day... Sounds like alotta fun! :]]

Originally Posted by *Becka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i can't get myself motivated to do anything today, this is nuts! Same here, Same here.

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm most likly to maybe put on a movie and drop in and hang at MUT today... I'm thinking about cooking a little hungry man tv dinner and sitting on my living sofa to watch a movie or a tv show. I rarely just sit in the living room.. hmm.I was going to go out to eat with my parents, I just didnt feel like it. Not a good day.


----------



## pla4u

sigh well I have some movie DVDs that I can play on my notebook....

If I didnt have ny notebook I'd go NUTS!..


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha those smiles are greattt.


----------



## pla4u

So I guess we are all going yo be vegtables today...


----------



## Jesskaa

.


----------



## pla4u

shame we dont have a chat room..


----------



## michal_cohen




----------



## Jesskaa

Yes, yes it is. I think i just used a introductory words or phrase, which is Comma rule number 4 at school.





michal_cohen your almost at 3,000 posts.


----------



## tadzio79

Hello Jesskaa, nice to meet you!

Hope you're having a wonderful weekend.

I've caught a nasty cold and trying to get it out of me... ugh


----------



## pla4u

sigh I'm allmost ready for a nap...it I do tat I'll be up all nite..


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello! I hope your having a good weekend besides being sick.

Im getting sick. :/


----------



## pla4u

i'msorry your not feeling well hon


----------



## echanting

hi Jess

it is so cold here

I am going to sip some chicken soup


----------



## Jesskaa

yummmy chicken soup. Its pretty decent out today.


----------



## echanting

it's 18 degrees here with the wind chill


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, yes it is. I think i just used a introductory words or phrase, which is Comma rule number 4 at school.





michal_cohen your almost at 3,000 posts.

yes im so glad

im so glad im so glad

how was your day today?


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *echanting* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's 18 degrees here with the wind chill is that 18deg F?


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohh sounds cold.

Congrats on the 3,000. WOHOOO. my day was good you?


----------



## michal_cohen

its was nice

its 21:36 at night in israel

i think i will go to bed to sleep for a hour-3 and later will stay here until 7 in the morning

i love this site


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its was nice
its 21:36 at night in israel

i think i will go to bed to sleep for a hour-3 and later will stay here until 7 in the morning

i love this site

ya taking a sleep break? Well have a good nite honey, and hurry back when you can..


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its was nice
its 21:36 at night in israel

i think i will go to bed to sleep for a hour-3 and later will stay here until 7 in the morning

i love this site

Woah Isreal? That must be one amazing place to live.goonighttttt.


----------



## pla4u

Yes we can make friends from all over the world on the internet....I think its totaly amazing...I'm old enough to remember having to make a long distance phone call to say Hi to somone in the next county ...


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes it is pretty amazing. I'd love to talk to somebody from far away from were I currently live. Although I doubt my parents would like that. :]]


----------



## echanting

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is that 18deg F? yes


----------



## pla4u

I see no problem with making friends from difrent cultures and lifestules, I think it helps us be more rounded and understanding individuals..


----------



## Kimberlyv_7

Hello I am new to MUT!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I see no problem with making friends from difrent cultures and lifestules, I think it helps us be more rounded and understanding individuals.. I agree. My parents just believe since 'I'm so young it would be unsafe' or something like my mom told me once. She doesn't have a problem with me chatting on the internet just moving twords talking on the phone she wouldn't like.
I just took my medicine it tasted minty.

Originally Posted by *Kimberlyv_7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello I am new to MUT!! Hello! Welcome! I'm jess!


----------



## echanting

hi Kim and welcome to MUT!


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Kimberlyv_7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello I am new to MUT!! Hello Kimberlyv!
welcome to MUT!

I'm Paula





Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree. My parents just believe since 'I'm so young it would be unsafe' or something like my mom told me once. She doesn't have a problem with me chatting on the internet just moving twords talking on the phone she wouldn't like.
I just took my medicine it tasted minty.

Hello! Welcome! I'm jess!

Well you do need to stay safe, be reall carrful, you hear a lot of bad stories about preditors..be very careful not to give out info that could leed someone to where you live or somthing like that, listen to Mm..




glad your medicin doesnt tast to bad...


----------



## TylerD

I got a new cd player today



ANd I also went to Mr Sub and got a sub and it was great. Hows that for chatting.


----------



## pla4u

I'm sitting in a hotel room ..turning into a vegetable...hows THAT for a magic trick!


----------



## TylerD

Thats pretty damn good.... Carrot would be amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe you just need to go for a nice jog




haha i wanted to do that today but way to cold out so I decided against it. Im still recovering from my morning out Lmao.


----------



## pla4u

actually ther is an exersize room ...I have been useing the treadmill did a 1/4 mile after lunch...


----------



## TylerD

Well there ya go so im sure you arent turning into a vegetable haha. You are getting all the exercise you need there



I should prob head into the gym today but im a bit sick so screw it.


----------



## pla4u

well I dont know if I would say all I need but some ... will probubly wjust watch a DVD later...


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes we can make friends from all over the world on the internet....I think its totaly amazing...I'm old enough to remember having to make a long distance phone call to say Hi to somone in the next county ... lol, thats what i do on weekends, call old friends i left on the other side of the planet.
im watching one tree hill episode 9, its sooooo exciting.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well you do need to stay safe, be reall carrful, you hear a lot of bad stories about preditors..be very careful not to give out info that could leed someone to where you live or somthing like that, listen to Mm..





glad your medicin doesnt tast to bad...

Yes yes I know this.I'm glad too!

I think I just took a 3 hour nap.


----------



## Teresamachado

Hey Jesskaa I'm Teresa nice to meet you! I'm just here listening to some smooth Jazz and getting my drink on





What is going on with you?

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sitting in a hotel room ..turning into a vegetable...hows THAT for a magic trick! I don't want you to turn into one



Jump or something


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello Teresa! Sounds like your having a lot of fun. I'm finshing up my dinner and looking for something good to watch on TV.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello Teresa! Sounds like your having a lot of fun. I'm finshing up my dinner and looking for something good to watch on TV. I would not call this fun. I would call this relaxing! I just decided to drink TODAY I'm not sure why.





What did you have for dinner?


----------



## Aquilah

Is this another one of those elongated pointless threads like Tyler's LOL! j/k! Just needed to add something in here


----------



## Teresamachado

Paula honey are you still here?

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is this another one of those elongated pointless threads like Tyler's LOL! j/k! Just needed to add something in here



Hi Aquila what is going on with you love? lmao


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would not call this fun. I would call this relaxing! I just decided to drink TODAY I'm not sure why.




What did you have for dinner?

Hmmm whoknows.



I ate chicken &amp; rice.


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Jesskaa I'm Teresa nice to meet you! I'm just here listening to some smooth Jazz and getting my drink on




oh i just had a drink, or shot, too. some german stomach sweet vodka,, 30%


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is this another one of those elongated pointless threads like Tyler's LOL! j/k! Just needed to add something in here



Well hello.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmmm whoknows.



I ate chicken &amp; rice.

Well I don't care I have to drink at least when I'm in the mood. It doesn't happen often.
So you had some chicken and rice? I see well I don't eat meat. I haven't had any for at lest 7 years now.

Are you satisfied now that you had your dinner?

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh i just had a drink, or shot, too. some german stomach sweet vodka,, 30% WOW honey. That sounds strong! I'm drinking some Starbucks Cream Liqueur. This is about 15% but when you drink half of a bottle then... I guess you know the rest!


----------



## mintesa

well you must be used to 1 bottle. you can still type at least


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I don't care I have to drink at least when I'm in the mood. It doesn't happen often.
So you had some chicken and rice? I see well I don't eat meat. I haven't had any for at lest 7 years now.

Are you satisfied now that you had your dinner?

Well, drinking isn't always bad.7 years? Thats pretty impressive. The only meat we ever eat is Chicken, my mom cooks us chicken a lot, its easier for her.

Yes, I'm pretty satisfied.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Paula honey are you still here?



Hi Aquila what is going on with you love? lmao

Hey yea I stepped out for a few...kinda poppin in and out...


----------



## Aquilah

Hey Teresa! I'm good sweetie! How are you?

Hey there Jess! How are ya?!


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm good Aquilah, what about you?

How do you say Aquilah?


----------



## han

hi jessaka im han from florida i just open this thread i guess this would be mut chat room


----------



## Jesskaa

Hi Han! Hows the weather is florida? I'm from Pennsylvania.


----------



## han

this past week it was in the 70 just today it started cooling off, it does that here hot one day then freezing the next, so why you home on a saturday night


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well you must be used to 1 bottle. you can still type at least




I'm impressed myself.... Well I'm not used to it. For some reason I really like this drink and my honey buys it for me because it likes it when I have a buzzzzzzzz to bad he is missing it. He is not here right now. lolol

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, drinking isn't always bad.7 years? Thats pretty impressive. The only meat we ever eat is Chicken, my mom cooks us chicken a lot, its easier for her.

Yes, I'm pretty satisfied.

I guess chicken is not bad but I just can't do it. HEHE

I'm glad you are satisfied. I bet you are watching tv right now. Anything good?


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this past week it was in the 70 just today it started cooling off, it does that here hot one day then freezing the next, so why you home on a saturday night That pretty cool. I'm always home on saturday nights that place I live in is very dull.Why are you home?


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Teresa! I'm good sweetie! How are you? I'm ok not much going on atm. The news is that I'm drinking and posting at the same time and I'm behaving.... HAHAHAHAH LMAO
How is the family?


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess chicken is not bad but I just can't do it. HEHE

I'm glad you are satisfied. I bet you are watching tv right now. Anything good?

Well if I hadn't had meat in 7 years I probably wouldn't be able to do it either.Yeah, Im watching tv. Nothing good though.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That pretty cool. I'm always home on saturday nights that place I live in is very dull.Why are you home?

im always home i have two kid's and a husband so it's rare that i go out


----------



## Becka

Hi Teresa, you're still typing well, good to see LOL

ladies, i'm still bored.

you know when i posted on this thread 7.5 hrs ago i was in my housecoat. i did manage to shower, do mu and go grocery shopping. then i came back, napped for 2 hrs, informed bf i just don't feel like cooking dinner ( so he has to pick at snacks haha), then had a bath and am now back in my housecoat, good grief


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey yea I stepped out for a few...kinda poppin in and out... So you are poppin in and out? I see

Well one of my friends just called me with some drama and I really didn't want to hear it. I rather be here talking to you guys while drinking and posting.

AND I'm not a bad friend. Don't get me wrong. At times I'm just simply not in the mood for all of that.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im always home i have two kid's and a husband so it's rare that i go out Aww kids...... I like kids.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Becka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Teresa, you're still typing well, good to see LOL
ladies, i'm still bored.

you know when i posted on this thread 7.5 hrs ago i was in my housecoat. i did manage to shower, do mu and go grocery shopping. then i came back, napped for 2 hrs, informed bf i just don't feel like cooking dinner ( so he has to pick at snacks haha), then had a bath and am now back in my housecoat, good grief

becka my day was like yours i stayed in my pj's most of the day shower did dishes got dress to go to the grocery store, i didnt bother with my mu and came home got back in my pj's oh and i didnt cook dinner either it's a leftover night i got stuff for breakfast and to cook tomorrow night chicken and dumpling's ummm kid's love it


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Becka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Teresa, you're still typing well, good to see LOL
ladies, i'm still bored.

you know when i posted on this thread 7.5 hrs ago i was in my housecoat. i did manage to shower, do mu and go grocery shopping. then i came back, napped for 2 hrs, informed bf i just don't feel like cooking dinner ( so he has to pick at snacks haha), then had a bath and am now back in my housecoat, good grief

Yes I guess I'm doing well.... I just need my computer glasses and I left those at work.

I understand how you feel I really do. I get like that at times I think is because my job. It can get very stressfull and once I'm home I just can't function for anything else.

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well if I hadn't had meat in 7 years I probably wouldn't be able to do it either.Yeah, Im watching tv. Nothing good though.

TV SUCKS LMAO


----------



## Becka

kids are great, i don't have any but 2 close friends each have a 5 or 6 year old. freaks me out watching them grow up from a distance coz it seems like yesterday they were babies.

re: pjs, I feel better knowing I'm not the only one who does this LOL.

So dumplings Han .... yummy .... aren't they tough to make?

tv sux here too. bf is watching UFC. in 15 min. i get control of the remote back.


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So you are poppin in and out? I see
Well one of my friends just called me with some drama and I really didn't want to hear it. I rather be here talking to you guys while drinking and posting.

AND I'm not a bad friend. Don't get me wrong. At times I'm just simply not in the mood for all of that.

oh i totally know what you mean. im that kind of person that needs to be in the mood for something in order to do it.
my labtops batteries are 33%, its 1:45am here now



time to sleep soon...

i dont have kids, but i never go out either, im a home person.


----------



## Jesskaa

I like to babysit children. My cousins are the most adorable kids!

tv really does suck.


----------



## Teresamachado

HEHEHE Make sure he gives the control back to you.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Becka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif kids are great, i don't have any but 2 close friends each have a 5 or 6 year old. freaks me out watching them grow up from a distance coz it seems like yesterday they were babies.
re: pjs, I feel better knowing I'm not the only one who does this LOL.

So dumplings Han .... yummy .... aren't they tough to make?

tv sux here too. bf is watching UFC. in 15 min. i get control of the remote back.

no there easy and very cheap to make

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like to babysit children. My cousins are the most adorable kids!
tv really does suck.

you know i use to babysit when i was little and i really wasnt into kids i guess other peoples untill i had my own now i love all kids but not when they have there brat moments..lol


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh i totally know what you mean. im that kind of person that needs to be in the mood for something in order to do it.
my labtops batteries are 33%, its 1:45am here now



time to sleep soon...

i dont have kids, but i never go out either, im a home person.

ooohhh yes I'm glad you agree with me. Talking about laptops. My honey stepped on mine. I keep under my bed. EASY ACCESS you know and I'm really pist off about it too. DANG IT my screen is messed up now.

I don't have kids either and I'm also a home person. Only when I go to NYC is when I want to go out and stuff. I have to tell you Cincinnati stinks.


----------



## Becka

really, they're easy? i should check into it. i'm always on the hunt for new ideas for sup sups. i've been making the same dishes over for years and years. we are trying to eat more fish lately, thats the most i've come up with

remote. ok i may have fibbed. i won't be getting "control", i only put my name on the tv for 6 pm to 9. cold case files, cops then america's most wanted. the remotes are always velcro'd to bfs hands it is hard access them


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you know i use to babysit when i was little and i really wasnt into kids i guess other peoples untill i had my own now i love all kids but not when they have there brat moments..lol I love children, I want a lot of my own. I can't stand when they have bratty moments.
i need a shower.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Becka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif really, they're easy? i should check into it. i'm always on the hunt for new ideas for sup sups. i've been making the same dishes over for years and years. we are trying to eat more fish lately, thats the most i've come up with
remote. ok i may have fibbed. i won't be getting "control", i only put my name on the tv for 6 pm to 9. cold case files, cops then america's most wanted. the remotes are always velcro'd to bfs hands it is hard access them





HAHAHAHA you are funny....


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha Becka thats pretty funny.


----------



## Becka

i'm off to watch the tube, hopefully my shows aren't repeats.

toodles ladies!


----------



## Jesskaa

I just walked downstairs and my parents had re-arranged the living room.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just walked downstairs and my parents had re-arranged the living room. do you like it?


----------



## Jesskaa

Its not half bad, my mom always makes rooms look really good.

it will take a little getting used to.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its not half bad, my mom always makes rooms look really good.it will take a little getting used to.

yah just like anything else.... Well maybe you moms can come here and do mine. hehehehe


----------



## Jesskaa

Maybe she could/should.

I just got out the shower and I have a goal for 200 posts tonight atleast.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe she could/should.
I just got out the shower and I have a goal for 200 posts tonight atleast.

I see that you are tired too! Do you think you're going to make it?


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I see that you are tired too! Do you think you're going to make it? I think I can, I pretty much already posted the 78 just today. But if I dont make it to 200 I'll atleast get even more closer than I already am. :]]


----------



## Teresamachado

YOU CAN DO IT you are pretty close to your goal!


----------



## Jesskaa

thank ya for the support! I have like what, aobut 20 more posts to go. hmm.


----------



## Teresamachado

Thats right You are pretty close! and your posts are great anyways so this is easy for you


----------



## Jesskaa

why thank you. Its pretty easy, you just get really addicted.


----------



## Teresamachado

It sure is!


----------



## Jesskaa




----------



## Teresamachado

Are you ready for X-mas?


----------



## Jesskaa

I cannot wait for it! I love christmas, no school, see my family, make cards, eat cookies, get presents, watch people open there presents.. ahhhhh I'm also volunteering to help this christmas.. Only I'm not sure what to volunteer for yet, i havent decided.


----------



## Teresamachado

HEHEHE I don't this I'm ready for that yet


----------



## Jesskaa

:/ I havent made my cards yet that I usally make and Im wayy behind with them.

And my parents havent even done there christmas shopping. Everybody is running a little late.


----------



## han

when you have kids your ready for christmas to come and go it really flaten's your wallet bigtime


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when you have kids your ready for christmas to come and go it really flaten's your wallet bigtime Maybe. I think I'd love christmas, I'd like to watch my kids faces when they open a gift and see how happy they are. Plus I'd want to be in the kitchen making cookies for santa with them and have'em make a christmas list. Just sounds like fun.
my mom loved having christmas when I was little.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif when you have kids your ready for christmas to come and go it really flaten's your wallet bigtime 
Dang it I believe you!!!!


----------



## han

yes it is fun and people all ways ask me what i want for christmas and i tell them i want to see my kids face's on christmas morning it's so cute untill the toys get broke haha


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes it is fun and people all ways ask me what i want for christmas and i tell them i want to see my kids face's on christmas morning it's so cute untill the toys get broke haha aww. How old are your kids?


----------



## han

i have one thats nine and three


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have one thats nine and three Awwww. 
I have a few more posts to go til 200.


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif shame we dont have a chat room..



I agree...I think I read in another thread there used to be one. Is that right? What happened to it?


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awwww. 
I have a few more posts to go til 200.

what happens once you get 200 post i forget??


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awwww. 
I have a few more posts to go til 200.

You are doing great!


----------



## TylerD

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what happens once you get 200 post i forget?? I dont anything...im not posotive though... I think its 1,000 when you reach the videos and stuff isnt it or is that 800 haha. I cant believe I already forgot.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what happens once you get 200 post i forget?? Hmm.. Im not sure.

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You are doing great! Thankssssss. :]] you've pretty much helped get here yay!

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont anything...im not posotive though... I think its 1,000 when you reach the videos and stuff isnt it or is that 800 haha. I cant believe I already forgot. Its 800.


----------



## han

good night guys im not feeling well, jesskaa i will check this thread out tomorrow good luck with your post!!!


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif good night guys im not feeling well, jesskaa i will check this thread out tomorrow good luck with your post!!! I hope you feel better Han...

Good Night


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif good night guys im not feeling well, jesskaa i will check this thread out tomorrow good luck with your post!!! Aww get better I'm sick too.Thanks!


----------



## Teresamachado

6 Moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Jesskaa

5 more.


----------



## Teresamachado

4 More


----------



## Jesskaa

I just realized that your sn is your name.. Im a little slow tonight.


----------



## Teresamachado

Hehe that is fine


----------



## Jesskaa

I keep realizing new things about this site all the time.

hmm,...


----------



## Teresamachado

It takes a min that is for sure


----------



## Jesskaa

yesyes. 2 more posts!


----------



## Teresamachado

T minus 2


----------



## Jesskaa

Im watching some story about a guy accused of killing the a lady he was seeing while she was also married (mouthful).. and he claims he didnt do it.


----------



## Teresamachado

YIKESSSSS

Girl the next post is all yourssssss


----------



## Jesskaa

200 posts yay!


----------



## Teresamachado

Congratssssssss


----------



## Jesskaa

Yayyy. Im very happy with myself.


----------



## Teresamachado

You Should Be This Is Really An Accomplishment


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes it is!


----------



## TylerD

Wow Jess haha what time is it there, suprised you are still up.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow Jess haha what time is it there, suprised you are still up. Its 1:35AM. Haha, I'm a night person.


----------



## TylerD

hahaha ooooo ok gotcha you guys are only one hour ahead of us. Im tired, got no sleep last night... just browsing around real quick before I shut it down. BTW is that a cell phone in your pic there haha, im 19 and I still dont have one I suck


----------



## Jesskaa

thats my cellphone, i only have it because i stay after school alot and need to call my mom to give me a ride &amp; we don't have long distance on our homephone.

Its okay you dont suck :]] And have a good sleep!


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ooohhh yes I'm glad you agree with me. Talking about laptops. My honey stepped on mine. I keep under my bed. EASY ACCESS you know and I'm really pist off about it too. DANG IT my screen is messed up now.
I don't have kids either and I'm also a home person. Only when I go to NYC is when I want to go out and stuff. I have to tell you Cincinnati stinks.





lol, my fiance spilles coke 2 times over my old labtop, and then water one time. all over the keyboard. poor labtop made it. it was a thinkpad. so i recommend them, they are worth the expense. it also fell ones so hard on the floor while we were making out on the bed



the monitor plastic cracked. but still it was alive....

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 200 posts yay! whohoooo


----------



## AngelaGM

How about not being bored and sending me pictures of where you live,etc.


----------



## KristieTX

Good Morning everyone!





WE NEED OUR CHATROOM BACK! Damnit! LMAO


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, my fiance spilles coke 2 times over my old labtop, and then water one time. all over the keyboard. poor labtop made it. it was a thinkpad. so i recommend them, they are worth the expense. it also fell ones so hard on the floor while we were making out on the bed




the monitor plastic cracked. but still it was alive....




whohoooo





That is the one that I have. Is a IBM Thinkpad T40. Dang it they are expensive. I'm still mad!


----------



## pla4u

I have 2 dells the 600m ...my work one, runs great,m looks like it went through WW2 , the case is cracked in a couple places. have had to add a couple reinforsing mettle pecies and some epoxie around the righht hinge... this thing really gets abused...carry it inand utof diffrent offices 3-6 times a day opening and closing it at least a doz times a day.. my other is in much beter shape...a 1100 doesn't get as much use though


----------



## han

GOOD MORNING!! everyone im cleaning the house and takeing lil breaks to post,haha my sweet husband is makeing breakfast the smell is makeing my mouth water ,congrats to you jess on makeing your 200 post!! i'll be back


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have 2 dells the 600m ...my work one, runs great,m looks like it went through WW2 , the case is cracked in a couple places. have had to add a couple reinforsing mettle pecies and some epoxie around the righht hinge... this thing really gets abused...carry it inand utof diffrent offices 3-6 times a day opening and closing it at least a doz times a day.. my other is in much beter shape...a 1100 doesn't get as much use though I hear you. I was thinking to buy a Dell but heck I don't know. I am so broke atm. This sucks. HEHEHE 

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif GOOD MORNING!! everyone im cleaning the house and takeing lil breaks to post,haha my sweet husband is makeing breakfast the smell is makeing my mouth water ,congrats to you jess on makeing your 200 post!! i'll be back MORNING WELCOME BACK....... Do you feel better today?


----------



## han

yes i feel good for now!!


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Good Morning everyone!




WE NEED OUR CHATROOM BACK! Damnit! LMAO




LOL! The chatroom puts a huge load on the server. We currently taking donations for a second server


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *KristieTX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good Morning everyone!




WE NEED OUR CHATROOM BACK! Damnit! LMAO

I agree with you! Tony what are the chances of us having a chat room?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL! The chatroom puts a huge load on the server. We currently taking donations for a second server



I see!!!!!

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes i feel good for now!! Well I'm glad to hear that!

I'm kinda of hungry!


----------



## pla4u

what do you think is this dog in for a surprise?


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what do you think is this dog in for a surprise?http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p190/pla4u/ouch.jpg




Yes!!!!! LMAO


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello everybody!


----------



## pla4u

Hi Jesskaa

How are you today


----------



## Jesskaa

Hi! I'm pretty good, i just wokeup.

how are you?


----------



## mintesa

lol, dog picture.

here its 5 pm, i was secret santa shopping with edda. i cleaned yehey...

SBARRO finally openend in iceland wohoooo, i miss my baked ziti....

Dell is good too i have heard.

How about on mIRC, can we put a channel up there? for only MUTers?


----------



## pla4u

Im doing OK get to go home tuesday PM, looking forward to that

going to lunch now, I will be back shortly,,


----------



## Jesskaa

Have a good lunch!


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL! The chatroom puts a huge load on the server. We currently taking donations for a second server



after christmas im gonna donate promise but i dont have paypal do you guys accept other payment's


----------



## pla4u

Hey gang I'm back from lunch now.....*BURP*..excuse me....bout ready for a nap now..


----------



## Jesskaa

Welcome back.


----------



## Becka

morning all !!!

Jesskaa, CONGRATS on 200, you go girl !!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Good morning.

Thank you.


----------



## pla4u

keep on posting, your hearts will fill in fast!


----------



## Jesskaa

Im working on my story for my language arts class.


----------



## TylerD

Mustard vs Ketchup discuss.

BTW Jess good luck with your story




Language arts was the only class I ever did good in haha.


----------



## pla4u

Cool...I'm working on a pic for the games form...allmost ready...


----------



## Jesskaa

Thank you, Tyler.

I should be more active in games form.. It would probably help out my post count. hmm.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you, Tyler.
I should be more active in games form.. It would probably help out my post count. hmm.

Sure ..jump right in...find one or more you like and have a go!


----------



## han

im done with the cleaning! well still doing laundry and starting dinner, it seems house work is never done, anyways i need a shoping buddy mine moved away i love to go with her she always bought me something i would have to say no girl buy yourself something nice! but it's fun to go with a girl


----------



## pla4u

yea I like to go shopping and help my wife pick out clothes...feel a bit funny when I go by myself...


----------



## Jesskaa

I need to clean. :/ eeeh I finshed my story.


----------



## mintesa

i like ketchup more, i like mustard with sausages though. anything else ketchup, ketchup every day!


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea I like to go shopping and help my wife pick out clothes...feel a bit funny when I go by myself... me and my husband have fun going together but he is worst than a woman by the time he picks everything he wants im scared to spend anymore, so i like to go with out him and go crazy on "me" is that bad or selfish?


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like ketchup more, i like mustard with sausages though. anything else ketchup, ketchup every day! Ketchup is better than mustard.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I need to clean. :/ eeeh I finshed my story. well you should take time to check out the game form





Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like ketchup more, i like mustard with sausages though. anything else ketchup, ketchup every day! I like both mustard and ketchup I even mix them for my fries...


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ketchup is better than mustard. i agree!!


----------



## mintesa

edda and me went shopping.

we also tried on bras, the ones i fitted i didnt like, i saw another one after that, but was too tired to try it on. so maybe on tuesday.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me and my husband have fun going together but he is worst than a woman by the time he picks everything he wants im scared to spend anymore, so i like to go with out him and go crazy on "me" is that bad or selfish? no your not bad, you go to find girl stuff not watch him get his stuff, you need to go with somone who wants simmilar stuff to you and get there opinions on the skirts and shoes stuff


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well you should take time to check out the game form



I think I will.


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well you should take time to check out the game form






I like both mustard and ketchup I even mix them for my fries...

i mix them too sometimes


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif edda and me went shopping. we also tried on bras, the ones i fitted i didnt like, i saw another one after that, but was too tired to try it on. so maybe on tuesday.

thats cute is that saints?


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif edda and me went shopping. we also tried on bras, the ones i fitted i didnt like, i saw another one after that, but was too tired to try it on. so maybe on tuesday.

sigh...if only I could go and try on bras and stuff...I would be really uncomfortabull with that even without any funny looks I would be red as a beet with embarasment..


----------



## Jesskaa

I go to a derm on wednesday, which means I get out of school.

I cannot believe i started this thread and its at about 9 pages. wow.


----------



## mintesa

yes, saints, my edda! muhahahaha



im a little too hyper today.

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sigh...if only I could go and try on bras and stuff...I would be really uncomfortabull with that even without any funny looks I would be red as a beet with embarasment..



no you dont have to. but just take your time. one thing i like about iceland is that you will be very welcome by any shop to try on bras



but i think you should try them on. maybe you can start somewhere really far away from home and see how it goes. or go to iceland and shop with us edda


----------



## TylerD

Ya your thread is kicking a$$ haha. And whoooo for getting out of school early. Lucky, any time I had derm appointments they were at like 4:30 haha so I always had to go



. Speaking of which I have to make myself another appointment soon.


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I go to a derm on wednesday, which means I get out of school.

I cannot believe i started this thread and its at about 9 pages. wow.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I go to a derm on wednesday, which means I get out of school.

I cannot believe i started this thread and its at about 9 pages. wow.





yes girl i like your thread seems like i already post in the others we need new threads but untill then im comfortable here..lol


----------



## mintesa

now its 10 pages.

i miss school sometimes. i have been working since may 2006, enjoy school its definately the best time to have....


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha thanks tyler! my appointment takes like 45 minutes to get there and the traffic is bad on the way back no matter what time you leave. So, we just make it early.

Ohhh and today I heard eminem on the radio and it made me think of tyler, from when i was reading that people said he looked like eminem.

I thought I'd share that.


----------



## TylerD

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif now its 10 pages. 
i miss school sometimes. i have been working since may 2006, enjoy school its definately the best time to have....

High school is



Uni just makes people end up in mental institutions because its so damn stressful lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif now its 10 pages. 
i miss school sometimes. i have been working since may 2006, enjoy school its definately the best time to have....

I love school, I just hate the work usally..


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love school, I just hate the work usally.. i know i remember that.but when you start working you will totally miss school




i do, but oh well thats life.... my work is totally fine though, now that i have been transfered. i will stay there until i retire i guess or until i move to another country lol.

but yeah if i compare it, school is so much better, lesser stress, more free time... but i cant get any younger lol.

have fun though


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i know i remember that.but when you start working you will totally miss school



i do, but oh well thats life.... my work is totally fine though, now that i have been transfered. i will stay there until i retire i guess or until i move to another country lol.

but yeah if i compare it, school is so much better, lesser stress, more free time... but i cant get any younger lol.

have fun though





Im glad I don't work yet. I have a little while to go still,I'm in my last year of middle school. I already know were I want to work, though. I'm glad you like your work though.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im glad I don't work yet. I have a little while to go still,I'm in my last year of middle school. I already know were I want to work, though. I'm glad you like your work though.

cool you have a plan for work... where is it you want to work?


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cool you have a plan for work... where is it you want to work? I want to be a waitress at this place called "Hosses-Steak house"The food there is delish, and my brother is the cook there right now and his girlfriend is a waitress there.

About 49 posts and I'll be at 300.


----------



## TylerD

So Jess you will hook me up with some free food when I go there



haha


----------



## Jesskaa

Of course haha.


----------



## TylerD

Wooo perfect, Ill put my eating pants on haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to be a waitress at this place called "Hosses-Steak house"The food there is delish, and my brother is the cook there right now and his girlfriend is a waitress there.

About 49 posts and I'll be at 300.

its nice to know someone when you start working


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wooo perfect, Ill put my eating pants on haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Haha



hope you like meat. 

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its nice to know someone when you start working



I know. They love his food around here.


----------



## mintesa

this can be our song, of the thread...

sorry i had to post this one, it makes me cry! i know these are old songs, but those are the best





WHY by Annie Lennox

gonna be back in a while gonna listen to this song 5 times first


----------



## Jesskaa

Well thats was intresting.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this can be our song, of the thread...

sorry i had to post this one, it makes me cry! i know these are old songs, but those are the best






WHY by Annie Lennox

gonna be back in a while gonna listen to this song 5 times first





These songs arnt that old...guess it depends on your prospective...I still like 70s 80s rock pink floyds one of my favorits , and the who...


----------



## TylerD

For some reason that song reminds me of that movie Labyrinth or what ever its called.... Haha weird songs but they are good in a strange way


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont recall those songs. The first one sounds familiar, and thats about it.

I think I'm going to have 300posts by tonight, I'm on a post roll. haha.


----------



## pla4u

well Im fixing to take a walk and pick up a subway sandwich for dinner,, you guys behave yourselfs while I'm gon cus Im gona check up on you when I return...(yea right)


----------



## Jesskaa

Okay have a good walk. :]] and get something good from subway too.


----------



## mintesa

lol miss posty...

oh and another one, an icelandic song for you guys, its about a fisherman, many fishermen here who have to leave their family at home for 6 months...


----------



## Jesskaa

My parents are leaving to go christmas 'browsing'.

Pretty intresting song if i do say so myself.


----------



## mintesa

well im off now doing christmas stuff, cards wrapping cookies.... gosh i hate christmas... sorry im a grouch!


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well im off now doing christmas stuff, cards wrapping cookies.... gosh i hate christmas... sorry im a grouch! Yayy coookies!


----------



## TylerD

Anna you hate christmas stuff :| Oh my..... The Grinch haha jk of corse



All fun and games. I do too, it gets annoying, but Christmas eve and Day are so worth it... Sometimes lol depends how the day goes haha.

And ive said it before and will say it again the only good cookies are choc chip mmmmmmmm. I eat santas cookies.


----------



## Jesskaa

Christmas got boring after santa clause wasent real, and there stopped being s many things I wanted. :/

but all in all i see my family, so its still great.


----------



## mintesa

i havent seen my family for 5 christmases, my dad not for... i cant even count that... shit 12 christmases without dad.

i hate christmas, i hate the christmas songs, while im driving and listening to the radio... ther is a nice song, then all in a sudden a christmas song is next in line, and i try to switch channels, and there are christmas songs all over. for a person with just a radio in the car thats bad.

i hate all that buying shit thing, i hate when people get me some "i dont know what to do with it" i dont really want anything...

well i dont know i dont get it. and then everyone gets stressed, and drives like crazy... and gets crazy... its just a literally crazy time of the year.... were everyone gets a nervous breakdown...

especially this christmas is gonna be terror and hell, i can feel it uuuuu... since there will be a family reunion on my fiances side. and the two brothers who havent talked for 8 years or something will meet again... im actually scared. good that we are moving out by then....


----------



## Jesskaa

Well christmas isnt for everybody.

The songs are annoying the though, I hate when I cant change the stations when Im in the shower.. so i have to rush out of the shower.


----------



## mintesa

oh and i hate writing christmas cards! i have been writing more than 20 cards for 5 years....!!!! and only get 3 to 4 back...

im not gonna write that many this year. GRRRR

and the other year my friend, who was working, while i was a poor student, asked me, ey lets send each other packages. and i was like, umm oki i just want those filipino peanut kisses. so anyway, she send me 2 kilos of stuff( dolls, hats, peanut kisses, alot i cant remember) and i send her this little suff i could afford..... and she was expecting something big... BUMMER, i felt like such a bum!!!!!!

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well christmas isnt for everybody.The songs are annoying the though, I hate when I cant change the stations when Im in the shower.. so i have to rush out of the shower.


----------



## TylerD

Ouch.... Sorry to hear that Anna.

But I agree with Jess the only reason I like it is because im with my holy family, but ya if you take that away it can be be depressing.

We dont have a huge Christmas like some families... I mean we celebrate it but we dont go all out.


----------



## Jesskaa

I just like having my family come down from Massachutes because I get to babysit and my cousins are super adorable.

I'm sorry you hate christmas so much though. :[


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i havent seen my family for 5 christmases, my dad not for... i cant even count that... shit 12 christmases without dad.
i hate christmas, i hate the christmas songs, while im driving and listening to the radio... ther is a nice song, then all in a sudden a christmas song is next in line, and i try to switch channels, and there are christmas songs all over. for a person with just a radio in the car thats bad.

i hate all that buying shit thing, i hate when people get me some "i dont know what to do with it" i dont really want anything...

well i dont know i dont get it. and then everyone gets stressed, and drives like crazy... and gets crazy... its just a literally crazy time of the year.... were everyone gets a nervous breakdown...

especially this christmas is gonna be terror and hell, i can feel it uuuuu... since there will be a family reunion on my fiances side. and the two brothers who havent talked for 8 years or something will meet again... im actually scared. good that we are moving out by then....

i hear ya!! im over the christmas thing too and if i didnt have kid's i wouldnt celebrate im even over the thanksgiveing turky stuff it's like i could be just as happy with pizza and apple pie


----------



## TylerD

Well turkey is disgusting but Thanksgiving is a nice time. Maybe Easter is more for you girls. Easter most people like just because its not a huge holiday but its nice anyways.


----------



## han

i LOVE easter i like makeing baskets for kids and friends oh and i love the star burst jelly beans.. yummmm


----------



## TylerD

Mmmmm I agree. Easter is so far away



.. I will ask for a easter choc bunny for christmas haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

I like thanksgiving.. i just like ham not turkey.. &amp; I like Easter..


----------



## TylerD

Does anyone like the tooth fairy day?


----------



## Jesskaa

The tooth fairy day?


----------



## TylerD

Yup




Break your tooth off and you will see what im talking about. Wait do you have all your permanent teeth?? Then dont do it unless you are rich and can get those fake teeth put in.


----------



## mintesa

i agree with you, easter is more stressless. you can actually enjoy it.

but dont worry guys, i might hate christmas, but i will enjoy the food instead. i love food





and next christmas i will go to my dads, no matter what. it was supposed to be this year. but my fiance had a reunion of brothers.


----------



## han

umm.. yeah when i was a kid i dont have nothing to put under my pillow anymore.. maybe when im old i can stick my dentures under ther EVERY night i would be rich. haha


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yup



Break your tooth off and you will see what im talking about. Wait do you have all your permanent teeth?? Then dont do it unless you are rich and can get those fake teeth put in. Do you mean when you get money under your pillow?I hated that, I always assumed the tooth fairy was going to hurt me.


----------



## mintesa

lol!

we didnt have those tooth days in germany.

my mom pulled my loose teeth always with some thread. then she kept them in some plastic box...

i always shook them to make teeth sounds, then they started braken, i hope she threw them away by now....

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do you mean when you get money under your pillow?I hated that, I always assumed the tooth fairy was going to hurt me.




well yeah, a lost bloody tooth, and tooth fairy makes no sense... i would be scared too if we would have had that.


----------



## han

tyler do you break your teeth off...


----------



## TylerD

You hated that LMAO???? Oh you guys are killing me here. Its like a little girl with wings flys in and takes your tooth and leaves you a dollar.... How awesome is that. Its not scarry its great.


----------



## Jesskaa

I always got like 2 dollars from the toothfairy but i never slept so i knew it was my mom.

Ohh I just didn't see the fun in having some creepy person dig under pillow and take my tooth.. :/


----------



## TylerD

Han I used to, not no more I have nice white wisdom teeth





LMAO shes not creepy. shes like 2 inches tall. I always thought how could she carry a toonie if its bigger then her haha


----------



## Jesskaa

who takes your tooth? I mean seriously.. it creepied me out that somebody wanted to give me money for my teeth!

not mention while your sleeping.. made it worse.


----------



## mintesa

lol, toothfairy lifts weights! toothfairy has muscles. maybe toothfairy terminator?


----------



## Jesskaa

18 more posts till 300 for me.


----------



## han

the tooth fairy always jack me, i got nothing.. tooth fairy aka MOM would forget


----------



## mintesa

what color is your sofa?


----------



## Jesskaa

My sofa is white and the room is purple.


----------



## han

navy blue. it's durepela (i think thats how it's spelled) it's a sectional two recliners and a queen sofa bed i love it, it's great doesnt show no dirt easy to clean

i love white sofa's but with kids and a guy around i dont think so


----------



## TylerD

Han im sorry haha



thats to bad..

My sofa is like multi coloured... Like a forest.


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont have kids, and it the sofa gets dirty its my moms fault because shes the only one who sits and eats there.


----------



## mintesa

damn i hate being a worker... i got some paper from my pension fund. they are asking if i want to keep the money in a _depenture_, or as _depenture _and _stocks_...

i dont even know shit about this, and i dont know depenture.... i might as well do enemine maine mo!

why do i need to spend money on pension anyway... cant i just commit suicide when i retire... or be a grandma stripper.... i will probably die before i retire and never see my pension anyway... bleeee life.

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont have kids, and it the sofa gets dirty its my moms fault because shes the only one who sits and eats there.




dirty mom!
mine is green, and i hate it. its not ours, its gunnars brothers sofa. but when we move in 2 weeks i wanna buy a red one! i hope it will be in stock, last time it wasnt...... grrrrrrrrrrr

im watching Garfiel 2 now. nothing else to do.. oops i can wash my face now though and put self tanner, be back in a while.


----------



## Jesskaa

Im watching Drake and Josh.


----------



## TylerD

I sleep on the floor


----------



## Jesskaa

I sleep with 10 pillows.


----------



## mintesa

i dont have kids either...

i think i would only have one if i will choose to adopt kids.

lol garfield 2 is silly! the cat got the castle. lol.


----------



## TylerD

10 pillows how does your neck not feeel like its going to break off now haha.

Also I have never seen Garfield 2 but I saw School OF Rock last night and that is a hilarious movie hehe.


----------



## mintesa

i bought a new bed last may. we were sleeping in rotten beds, that were just stuck together, so in the middle of the night, i would be in a hole, since the two beds started moving apart. the other one was even 3 inches taller. so i ended up tapeing the legs together, hoping the beds wont move, then the matresses started to move apart... i slept like this for 4 years! im so happy with the new bed lol. still! whohoo


----------



## han

well enjoy your freedom while you can and your boyfriend..lol


----------



## Jesskaa

no, my neck feels pretty good. I love my pillows! there cute.

im aruging with my friend :[


----------



## han

ouch!!!! 10 pillows is a little much for the neck you might as well sleep siting or standing up..


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no, my neck feels pretty good. I love my pillows! there cute.
im aruging with my friend :[

what is her problem now



i hate fighting...
if you wanna fight with me, i dont talk back, i just walk away and stop talking, until the other person cools off.


----------



## Jesskaa

9 more posts and I'll have 300.


----------



## TylerD

Whooo for new beds. I dont need beds because I sleep on the floor haha but still its all good.

Arguements with friends suck.

Im talking with my mentor Tyler Erikson and hes talking to much lmao.... Saying weird magic terms that I dont know what it means then he gets mad. So in a way Im aruging with a friend as well haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what is her problem now



i hate fighting...
if you wanna fight with me, i dont talk back, i just walk away and stop talking, until the other person cools off.

I moved away over the summer and she's upset with me because we hardly talk anymore and she's making me seem like the bad guy, when she doesn't call me.. or return my calls.. and she doesnt AIM me anymore. She's all upset about it, and she's telling me we cant be friends anymore.


----------



## han

yay keep posting!!!!

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I moved away over the summer and she's upset with me because we hardly talk anymore and she's making me seem like the bad guy, when she doesn't call me.. or return my calls.. and she doesnt AIM me anymore. She's all upset about it, and she's telling me we cant be friends anymore.






sorry i hate argueing with friends.


----------



## Jesskaa

Its okay, apprently she's ignoring me now. So ohwell. :[[

I'll be at 300 soon!


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I moved away over the summer and she's upset with me because we hardly talk anymore and she's making me seem like the bad guy, when she doesn't call me.. or return my calls.. and she doesnt AIM me anymore. She's all upset about it, and she's telling me we cant be friends anymore.






now thats a girl that loves drama or what? sorry i dont understand her, i think its silly. it is hard staying in touch even if you dont live apart. but true friends, who are not a drama queen, wouldnt mind.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif now thats a girl that loves drama or what? sorry i dont understand her, i think its silly. it is hard staying in touch even if you dont live apart. but true friends, who are not a drama queen, wouldnt mind.

Yeah, She loves drama she always has.We were suppose to talk to eachother once a week and she said she'd be the one to call.. so I just wait for a call.. and I've tried calling myself and she wont answer and claims its my fault. People,people..people.


----------



## han

i kinda like my space and dont mind if my friend dont call for awhile i dont get offened at all..


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i kinda like my space and dont mind if my friend dont call for awhile i dont get offened at all.. Im like that with friends, I see everyday..


----------



## han

two many friends= drama


----------



## Jesskaa

i still need to clean my room.. hmm..


----------



## David

Have you reached 300 yet? Oh, no i see your at 296. Just trying to help you reach that goal.


----------



## han

my house work is done my husband is putting the christmas tree together and im gonna vacum after that do you have your tree up yet


----------



## Jesskaa

Im working on 300.. Im getting there!

I dont have my tree up yet. :[ i want it.


----------



## TylerD

I have to work early, thats why Im doing jack nothing around my house tonight haha. I have a 9 hour shift tomorrow of weight training people. I dont want to do that






Hey Jess your almost at 300 whooo.


----------



## David

Well I hope you get there soon, and I don't have my tree up yet either.


----------



## han

our tree is sitting in the middle of the floor my husband is yelling about the game on tv


----------



## Jesskaa

Thank you guys.

I think accomplished most of 100posts today because yesterday before I went to bed I had about 207.


----------



## mintesa

almost!!!!

well im off to bed, see you guys after 15 hours, i have to work tomorrow...

dont look forward to it. i have to update new code, and manually add my changes. and then test if my code is actually working. b o r i n g anyway.

but i will have judo tomorrow. yehey, so i will lift some people as my weigths.

good night. thank you for making my weekend nice and chatty


----------



## han

it really dont take long befor you know it you will be video queen!! and we can meet back here on this thread and have a lil celebration for you hopefully lisa will be back and she is the life of any party!!


----------



## Jesskaa

I cannot wait to get 800.

haha this thread helped me get pretty far on here.

I still remeber when i had problems making it to 10 posts but then i posted something on skincare and tyler talked to me on that and I got 10posts.


----------



## han

hey one more and you have 300


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif almost!!!!
well im off to bed, see you guys after 15 hours, i have to work tomorrow...

dont look forward to it. i have to update new code, and manually add my changes. and then test if my code is actually working. b o r i n g anyway.

but i will have judo tomorrow. yehey, so i will lift some people as my weigths.

good night. thank you for making my weekend nice and chatty





Im back now so GOODNITE HON


----------



## han

how was your sandwich paula


----------



## Jesskaa

i declare this is as my 300posts and thank you all for sharing this special moment with me.

&amp; helping me get here.


----------



## han

yay!!!!!!! congrats


----------



## TylerD

Whooo congrats



Keep going!!

I now must go eat some supper and put lip chap on im dieing here.


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks!

Have a good dinner,tyler. :]]


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i declare this is as my 300posts and thank you all for sharing this special moment with me.&amp; helping me get here.

YAYYYYYYY 300 PARTY TIME!












https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies4/wish.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies8/dance.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies8/pepsi.gif https://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies4/yay.gif


----------



## han

awwwwww paula that was sweet of you


----------



## Jesskaa

yayy for a partyyyy thanks Paula!

I hafta go clean my messing room now. I completed my goal, so I can go clean now.. haha.


----------



## han

im bored i should of rented some movies paula hows your trip are you haveing fun


----------



## Jesskaa

Woah my room wasent all that dirty..


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im bored i should of rented some movies paula hows your trip are you haveing fun No this trip is not fun the best part is I have more time than I normaly do to play on MUT



other than that I brought some DVDs with me! I am not the type that goes out much...I dont drink so I dont hang at bars, ...sigh well I go home TuesdayPM 2 nights to go...


----------



## TylerD

I think I caught pink eye its all redy *cries* to the docs tomorrow damn. Oh well hey your over 300 now whoooo!!!


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Woah my room wasent all that dirty.. OH so your done allready? so what are you going to do when you run out of room under the bed?

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I caught pink eye its all redy *cries* to the docs tomorrow damn. Oh well hey your over 300 now whoooo!!!



pink eye no fun at all...


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I caught pink eye its all redy *cries* to the docs tomorrow damn. Oh well hey your over 300 now whoooo!!! I feel asleep with my contacts in and both of my eyes are red and hurt like crazy.it sucks.

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OH so your done allready? so what are you going to do when you run out of room under the bed? That space??!?! I havent seen that area in forever since thats were I used to shove everything my parents put my matress on the floor.


----------



## TylerD

Ouch, sorry to hear that... Eyes are so sensitive



Maybe try putting in some drops or something to moisten them up.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I feel asleep with my contacts in and both of my eyes are red and hurt like crazy.it sucks.

That space??!?! I havent seen that area in forever since thats were I used to shove everything my parents put my matress on the floor.

oh put an end to that plan...giggle..


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/9780/11260617201va2.jpgyayy for a partyyyy thanks Paula!

I hafta go clean my messing room now. I completed my goal, so I can go clean now.. haha.

congrats


















on the 300 posts


----------



## Jesskaa

I have been and I got my glasses on right now.

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh put an end to that plan...giggle.. Haha yeah.





Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif congrats


















on the 300 posts Thank you


----------



## TylerD

Who wants to see a picture of my desktop: Ok here it is


----------



## Jesskaa

You desktop is lovely... specially because my thread is on your starttoolbar thingy.

I made my desktop.


----------



## TylerD

Thats nice Jess, thats a nice desktop... WEll I mean I dont like him haha I dont really know the singer but its really clear and I like the silver bar at the bottom mine is only blue



BTW is that green thing LimeWire?


----------



## pla4u

heres mine really plain , no intresting pics on it..


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thats nice Jess, thats a nice desktop... WEll I mean I dont like him haha I dont really know the singer but its really clear and I like the silver bar at the bottom mine is only blue



BTW is that green thing LimeWire? lol. He's a country singer, haha. Mine used to be blue.. Yeah its Limewire but I use another system now.


----------



## TylerD

Paula thats not cool hahaha jk. You need to get a pic on your desktop though. Plain desktops are so 1990's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u

well look at that we all have the Okay Talk to me !!!


----------



## jeansguyokc

Neat desktops


----------



## pla4u

my desktop gets clutterd when I'm working and picks make it harder for me to find things..


----------



## Jesskaa

Nice desktop paula!


----------



## pla4u

well that one was rather boring try this one..


----------



## Jesskaa

Wow thats attractive.

:]] haha.


----------



## TylerD

Lmao that is the weirdest desktop I have ever seen hahahaha.... I dont even see how hes like hanging on. Spider Man Naked lol.. The porno version of Spidey.


----------



## pla4u

you guys feel beter now that I have a more"COLORFUL" desktop?


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm going to bed, its early but Im really sleepy. Good night, and I'll probably come back in the morning and after school. :]]


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm going to bed, its early but Im really sleepy. Good night, and I'll probably come back in the morning and after school. :]] GOODNITE sleep well


----------



## TylerD

Yes Paula I do, although its slightly creepy haha.

Good night Jess


----------



## Teresamachado

Jesska 315??? YAY congrats!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks! haha.


----------



## han

hey jess have a nice day at school!!


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks! haha. This is sooo cool Jesska..

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey jess have a nice day at school!! Hey han what is going on?


----------



## mintesa

lol funny desktops


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol funny desktops



They are... Maybe I should include mine???


----------



## mintesa

here are mine, ones from the lab windows,

the other from my PC here at work linux


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is sooo cool Jesska..



Hey han what is going on?

nothing girl im working, whats going on with you??


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nothing girl im working, whats going on with you?? Well that is good. I'm here at work too and gosh I wish I was home. Thats cool though cause I ended up buying some sunglass here at work so that would be the hightlight of the day for me. hehehe


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well that is good. I'm here at work too and gosh I wish I was home. Thats cool though cause I ended up buying some sunglass here at work so that would be the hightlight of the day for me. hehehe



wohoo, new shades. cool


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wohoo, new shades. cool




YAY!


----------



## mintesa

im off to judo. see you guys.


----------



## han

see ya.. have fun kicking butt!!


----------



## AprilRayne

Hi! I want in on this conversation!!



What's everyone up to??


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi! I want in on this conversation!!



What's everyone up to?? Hi AprilRayne what is going on?

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im off to judo. see you guys.



Have FUN!!!!

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif see ya.. have fun kicking butt!! HAHAHAHAH


----------



## AprilRayne

Not much! Just at work and I'm bored out of my mind!! I'm about to go to lunch though, so I'm happy about that! I don't know what I should go get though, any suggestions!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello! I'm back from school, my day sucked. I hated it, and I'm pretty glad to be home! How are you all?


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Not much! Just at work and I'm bored out of my mind!! I'm about to go to lunch though, so I'm happy about that! I don't know what I should go get though, any suggestions!! Well same here. I'm almost done 1 more hour!

I usually have a Salad or a veggie wrap.

I don't eat meat. Hehehe

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello! I'm back from school, my day sucked. I hated it, and I'm pretty glad to be home! How are you all? 
Sorry to hear that Jesskaa. My day sucks too. I have a lower back pain that is killing me. I went to the ER last night and they didn't find anything. What in the hell is wrong with me then. They gave me some STRONG pain killers and that worked but if I'm here at work I can't do my job while I'm high...


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sorry to hear that Jesskaa. My day sucks too. I have a lower back pain that is killing me. I went to the ER last night and they didn't find anything. What in the hell is wrong with me then. They gave me some STRONG pain killers and that worked but if I'm here at work I can't do my job while I'm high...






Awww, Im really sorry. hope you feel better &amp; get much better soon.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Awww, Im really sorry. hope you feel better &amp; get much better soon. Thanks honey I mean they did everything. They checked my urine for possible infection. They checked my blood and they did a cast scan on me to see if I have some kidney stones and nothing. Guess what though, they pain is still here and I am MAD because I really don't like drugs and specially the strong ones like Vicodin.





This is





Sorry I just needed to get this out!


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks honey I mean they did everything. They checked my urine for possible infection. They checked my blood and they did a cast scan on me to see if I have some kidney stones and nothing. Guess what though, they pain is still here and I am MAD because I really don't like drugs and specially the strong ones like Vicodin.




This is





Sorry I just needed to get this out!








Sounds awful, I wish I had a suggestion for you but I don't know much on this topic. :/ your day sounds much worse then mine though.Like I said before, I hope you get better.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Sounds awful, I wish I had a suggestion for you but I don't know much on this topic. :/ your day sounds much worse then mine though.Like I said before, I hope you get better.

thanks honey....

So tell me what happened? Why your day sucked?


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks honey....
So tell me what happened? Why your day sucked?

No problem. :]]
Well I didn't sleep well.. I got like 3 hours of decent sleep and thats only because I slept for 3 hours then woke up and was wide awake. Annd the boy I like says our frienship is too important and he wont go out with me.. I'm not sure how I feel about that.

I got rammed in the side of my face by a 7th grader who was running and I turned around and she ran right into me, so my face is sore.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No problem. :]]
Well I didn't sleep well.. I got like 3 hours of decent sleep and thats only because I slept for 3 hours then woke up and was wide awake. Annd the boy I like says our frienship is too important and he wont go out with me.. I'm not sure how I feel about that.

I got rammed in the side of my face by a 7th grader who was running and I turned around and she ran right into me, so my face is sore.

YIKES



sorry to hear that! YES it does sound like you has a terrible day.
This boy that you like... Maybe is not the right time for you to get involved in a relationship with him. I dunno....





Think about this, does your friendship with him means a lot to you?

If that is the case then with time I'm sure your friendship with him will grow and then maybe things can work out.

Don't feel bad honey


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YIKES



sorry to hear that! YES it does sound like you has a terrible day.
This boy that you like... Maybe is not the right time for you to get involved in a relationship with him. I dunno....





Think about this, does your friendship with him means a lot to you?

If that is the case then with time I'm sure your friendship with him will grow and then maybe things can work out.

Don't feel bad honey





Thanks.. yes my friendship with him means a lot to me, But i just didnt like hearing him tell me "I'd rather be your friend, than your boyfriend." It was kind-of crushing since I've been trying to tell him for weeks now. :/ ohwell, atleast its not strange around him because we went on our day like it never happend. I guess thats a good thing.
On a good note, I have no homework tonight!


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks.. yes my friendship with him means a lot to me, But i just didnt like hearing him tell me "I'd rather be your friend, than your boyfriend." It was kind-of crushing since I've been trying to tell him for weeks now. :/ ohwell, atleast its not strange around him because we went on our day like it never happend. I guess thats a good thing.
On a good note, I have no homework tonight!

Yes you do have a point. Is not easy dealing with that. Sorry




Well that is good thing NO HOMEWORK YIPEEEEE!!!!!

Well My day is over here at work. I will speak to you later. I might get on tonight. HEHE. I'm sure I will.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes you do have a point. Is not easy dealing with that. Sorry




Well that is good thing NO HOMEWORK YIPEEEEE!!!!!

Well My day is over here at work. I will speak to you later. I might get on tonight. HEHE. I'm sure I will.

Well have a good rest of the day!


----------



## AprilRayne

> Well same here. I'm almost done 1 more hour!
> I usually have a Salad or a veggie wrap.
> 
> I don't eat meat. Hehehe
> 
> I've been thinking of cutting out meat too! Any tips? What made you decide to do it?


----------



## mintesa

Hello Jesskaa, sorry that your day sucked. And that guys is just stupid, so just let him be. dont waste time on him then.

Teresamachado hello. how long has your back been hurting? my fiance had legs pain forever, and he has been chazsing the best dr here, but nothing came out of this. goins swimming works for him, and going to judo, also stomach exercise. I myself get backpain if i sit 2 days straigth and dont get anyexercise, its more like a muscle sour i get lowerback to the right, then its like a stone growing, i hate it. i have to massage it and press on it, and cry :S

Hi AprilRayne, mmm i cant live without meat i think. can you take eggs? if you cut the meat you need something else for protein i guess. not sure what, maybe protein shake and soya, tufo.


----------



## TylerD

Whooooooooooo..... im bored... I had a crap day too haha. But how is everyone els doing



??? Hi Jess, and Anna


----------



## Jesskaa

I know, boys do suck. well most'em. ohwell. :[

Hii Tyler!


----------



## han

hi jess anna and teresa im back!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hi Han, how are you?


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha boys suck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hmmmm... I guess it just depends how you look at it lol. Hey Han






For some reason my neck is killin me today.


----------



## han

im ok girl im glad to be home, mom is comeing over to bring us some food!! hi tyler

welcome april


----------



## Jesskaa

I guess it just depends on which boy.

My head hurts. :/

Yay for food, im eating food right now matter a fact.


----------



## AprilRayne

Hi Han, Tyler and Jess! What are you all up to?? Sorry your neck hurts-T, what did you do? Whatcha eatin Jess? That 's awesome that your mom is bringing you food Han, don't ya just love moms?? I only have an hour and a half left of work!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Im stuffing myself with.. Chicken,Rice and an eggroll.


----------



## han

oh your clock watching april? it's only gonna make it go by slower

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im stuffing myself with.. Chicken,Rice and an eggroll. yummmmm!!


----------



## mintesa

damn food. i bought SBarro today. it JUST opened in iceland can you imagine. AND IT SUCKED BIG TIME. in the philippines we were able to ask for sauce for the Ziti. here i got some dry ziti with rubber cheeze, and it socked. and some fake meatball!!! huhuhu i want the real SBarro. I was so excited. oh well. even McDonalds tastes weird here. but whatever. im just spoiled i guess


----------



## TylerD

I dont know why my neck hurts. I must have slept on it wrong, and then today at the gym I was showing someone an exercise with their neck and I did it and it must have hurt it even worse.

On a much lighter note my internet is being crap and very slow


----------



## AprilRayne

LOL!! Only one hour and 19 min left!! I'm gonna die! Okay, I'm not going to look at the clock anymore. What's your mom bringing you to eat??


----------



## Jesskaa

Yess yummm.

That sucks Anna.

That sucks tyler hope your neck stops hurting soon.

&amp; that doesnt sound like a lighter note, arn't they suppose to be good things? Or is that a 'brighter' note.. hmm I always say Brighter.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL!! Only one hour and 19 min left!! I'm gonna die! Okay, I'm not going to look at the clock anymore. What's your mom bringing you to eat?? hope this dont gross ya out but im half asian so i eat diffrent things, she is bringing curry chicken,shrimp fried rice and crabs (Live ones we have to cook)

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif damn food. i bought SBarro today. it JUST opened in iceland can you imagine. AND IT SUCKED BIG TIME. in the philippines we were able to ask for sauce for the Ziti. here i got some dry ziti with rubber cheeze, and it socked. and some fake meatball!!! huhuhu i want the real SBarro. I was so excited. oh well. even McDonalds tastes weird here. but whatever. im just spoiled i guess



i love chicken adobo (hope i spell that right) and lumpia


----------



## Jesskaa

crabs remind me of maryland. Marylanders are crazy and love there crabs.. Thats what I basically ate all the time during Crab season of course.. I love crabs!


----------



## TylerD

Lmao yes you are right, I dont know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ok on a much lighter note I still have 5 fingers on each hand and 5 toes on each foot


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif crabs remind me of maryland. Marylanders are crazy and love there crabs.. Thats what I basically ate all the time during Crab season of course.. I love crabs! i like blue crabs better there not as salty tasteing more flavor


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, thats a 'lighter' or 'brighter' note for us to know! :]]

My moms not allowing me to do anything because Im sick.. she's crazy. And Im so bored in this room. haha.

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like blue crabs better there not as salty tasteing more flavor Yea, me too.


----------



## pla4u

Hey gang Im here whats up?


----------



## TylerD

Howdy Paula.... Something about Mondays nobody likes hahah  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I called some friends but they all seem depressed today and nobody wants to go out tonight



... Damn Mondays. How is Paula today?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello paula! How on earth are you??


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hope this dont gross ya out but im half asian so i eat diffrent things, she is bringing curry chicken,shrimp fried rice and crabs (Live ones we have to cook)

i love chicken adobo (hope i spell that right) and lumpia

oh i miss that




i have to cook chicken adobo soon.





oh well im back to sleep, see you again after 15 hours, or not. i have to study for my yellow belt test in judo.... huhhuu, and watch casino royale





gonna miss you guys.


----------



## TylerD

Oh the time zones are so crazy already going to sleep hah however within 5 hours from now I will be in bed to. Im sick and still have to work tomorrow



I may call in sick Wed though.

Its so dark outside and cold, I would take a pic with my webcam haha because that is all I have but it probably wouldnt show up at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u

Ok now that I am inside, low 30s is way TO COLD FOR ME! GET TO FLY HOME TOMOROW..


----------



## TylerD

Low 30's is to cold lmao I would love to have that weather. You are so lucky. Cherrish that weather. Its like 20 below freezing here with the wind and all.


----------



## pla4u

I'm used to it in the 80s 90s


----------



## Jesskaa

Its freezing were Im at.. burrr.


----------



## pla4u

cant wait to get home to my own warm bed ...cuddle with my sweetie again...will have been 9 nights!


----------



## Jesskaa

awww warm cozzy beds makes me sleeepy..


----------



## TylerD

Ya its freezing where im at too



Damn winter go away!! Its to long.


----------



## bluebird26

I think I could stay in bed all day watching movies in a cold and snowy day.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I could stay in bed all day watching movies in a cold and snowy day. That sounds like a good day.


----------



## pla4u

well I'm more tan ready to get home


----------



## TylerD

I think we should all live in Australia with the warm weather



That would be great!!! My friend lives there. He made me a video there with his cam phone hahah showing me hes burned from the heat.

The only reason someone would be burned here in Regina at this time of year is from wind burn lol.


----------



## han

ok im back! mom just left and im full


----------



## Jesskaa

I want to go to Canada one day.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to go to Canada one day. not me, i like tropical weather and fresh seafood im happy right here in floridA


----------



## bluebird26

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think we should all live in Australia with the warm weather



That would be great!!! My friend lives there. He made me a video there with his cam phone hahah showing me hes burned from the heat.
The only reason someone would be burned here in Regina at this time of year is from wind burn lol.

You don't have summers in Regina?We dont have snow in the coast of Peru and our summers are hot but not humid, my husband gets a terrible sunburn even though he wears a super high SPF, one time he got blisters on his neck.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think we should all live in Australia with the warm weather



That would be great!!! My friend lives there. He made me a video there with his cam phone hahah showing me hes burned from the heat.
The only reason someone would be burned here in Regina at this time of year is from wind burn lol.

too much sun is really not so good, I personaly know people with skin conditions from the sun..my dqad was battleing melanomas for years,,,he pased away 4 years ago from sothing un-related though..


----------



## han

hi paula i forgot your a floridian too

i live in hawaii for three years when my husband was in the navy and it never gets cold at least in florida we do get to feel the chill


----------



## Jesskaa

I just think Canada would be a cool place to visit.

Its better then PA and Maryland.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi paula i forgot your a floridian too
i live in hawaii for three years when my husband was in the navy and it never gets cold at least in florida we do get to feel the chill

Yep I'v beenin Fl since 1967...My wifeis a native of Fl..


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been thinking of cutting out meat too! Any tips? What made you decide to do it? I just had to I was not healthy at all before. I haven't had any for 7 years now. If you want to do it I would recommend that you buy a book about it and start from there!

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Teresamachado hello. how long has your back been hurting? my fiance had legs pain forever, and he has been chazsing the best dr here, but nothing came out of this. goins swimming works for him, and going to judo, also stomach exercise. I myself get backpain if i sit 2 days straigth and dont get anyexercise, its more like a muscle sour i get lowerback to the right, then its like a stone growing, i hate it. i have to massage it and press on it, and cry :S It started last Monday. I'm Sorry to hear this about you fiance.





Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi jess anna and teresa im back!!! HAN HI!!! I'm back

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok now that I am inside, low 30s is way TO COLD FOR ME! GET TO FLY HOME TOMOROW..



HOME SWEET HOME! YESSSSS "There is no place like home". Gosh Dorothy!


----------



## han

welcome back girl we miss you!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello!


----------



## pla4u

HI TERESA!

And anyone else I missed!


----------



## han

thanks for this thread jess im almost at 1500 along ways to go to 5000 though is there a way to cheat


----------



## Jesskaa

Man, my parents are fighting and it sucks because its over the cellphone bill which i raised but it wasent on purpose because my mom said I had unlimited texting when I only had 200 or so.. and I went way over that limit.

Either way I still feel bad about the whole things.

ehh mondays.

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks for this thread jess im almost at 1500 along ways to go to 5000 though is there a way to cheat No problems.I dont think theres away to cheat haha.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HI TERESA!And anyone else I missed!





Hi Hon what is cracking. I know you must be really happy to come back home

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks for this thread jess im almost at 1500 along ways to go to 5000 though is there a way to cheat Hehehe that was funny

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Man, my parents are fighting and it sucks because its over the cellphone bill which i raised but it wasent on purpose because my mom said I had unlimited texting when I only had 200 or so.. and I went way over that limit.Either way I still feel bad about the whole things.

ehh mondays.

No problems.

I dont think theres away to cheat haha.

blah... It happens. Who do you have your services with?


----------



## han

sorry that sucks there fighting


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif welcome back girl we miss you! Thanks Girl. Missed you too


----------



## MacForMe

Paula.. you gotta come out to NJ! Lets go to the outlets and CCO's to go SHOPPING! And well, you can go out the way you WANT too! No one around here is gonna bat an eye!!


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sorry that sucks there fighting Oops that too. Jesska Don't get stressed out this all a misunderstanding


----------



## Jesskaa

I have Verizon.

Teresa everytime i see your screen name is makes me think of some shampoo comerical... I dont know why.


----------



## han

god im glad me and husband dont fight over bills or money it's useless and waste of energy once in awhile shit happens we deal with it and move on stressing or fighting isnt gonna resolve it

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oops that too. Jesska Don't get stressed out this all a misunderstanding i agree it's sounds like tressame or something french
verizon can kiss my ass i will even bend over for them, they are too high and the deposit is crazy


----------



## Jesskaa

Well there mostly fighting because my brother [who is 21 but has drug problems and has been sober for 4 months] doesnt think he should have to pay $300 when our bill was about $600 and we all have a family share plan.. But he went over on the minutes and you know each minute you go over you have to pay and he went over by atleast 300 and he knew he went over! and he refuses to believe he has to pay.

tressame! YEAH thats what i always think of the comerical goes.. "tressame tressame oh la la."


----------



## han

then he needs a reality check of what happens when you dont pay your bills like phone gets shut off


----------



## Jesskaa

My brother always needs a reality check.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Paula.. you gotta come out to NJ! Lets go to the outlets and CCO's to go SHOPPING! And well, you can go out the way you WANT too! No one around here is gonna bat an eye!! COOl! dont know when but if I get that way I will let you know!


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have Verizon.
Teresa everytime i see your screen name is makes me think of some shampoo comerical... I dont know why.

HAHAHAHA you are too much I'm curious why you think that?

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif god im glad me and husband dont fight over bills or money it's useless and waste of energy once in awhile shit happens we deal with it and move on stressing or fighting isnt gonna resolve it * I will have to take this and learn from it.*

i agree it's sounds like tressame or something french

* WTF you guys are CRACKING ME UP LMAO*

verizon can kiss my ass i will even bend over for them, they are too high and the deposit is crazy

I have Verizon. When I turned 18 I got there services and I still have them. I will have to agree with the fact that their monthly plans are sort of high but I have no other complaints about them I really like them a lot. I used to work for Sprint while it was Sprint PCS and they TRULY SUCK no offence.

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well there mostly fighting because my brother [who is 21 but has drug problems and has been sober for 4 months] doesnt think he should have to pay $300 when our bill was about $600 and we all have a family share plan.. But he went over on the minutes and you know each minute you go over you have to pay and he went over by atleast 300 and he knew he went over! and he refuses to believe he has to pay.
Well that makes sence...

tressame! YEAH thats what i always think of the comerical goes.. "tressame tressame oh la la."
oh la la.


----------



## pla4u

> Hi Hon what is cracking. I know you must be really happy to come back homeYep I excited about going hone to my own bed with my nice warm sweetie


----------



## Jesskaa

this thread is so long, im quite proud of it. hehe :]]


----------



## pla4u

yea,,, and geting longer by the minuit!


----------



## Teresamachado

I bet you are Paula

*Jesska I thought you said 200?





J/k yes this is pretty good.

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I could stay in bed all day watching movies in a cold and snowy day. You see... That would be my kind of day!


----------



## Jesskaa

yes this thread just keeps getting bigger and biggerrrr.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes this thread just keeps getting bigger and biggerrrr. the Everedy Thread...Keeps Growing and Growing....


----------



## Jesskaa

I cannot stop laughing and I dont know what Im laughing about.


----------



## han

omg!! i just realize it's 21 pages already maybe i will start one too


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes 21 pages!


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Becka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif morning all !!!
Jesskaa, CONGRATS on 200, you go girl !!!

I just saw this!!!! LMAO HELLO THERE


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HAHAHAHA you are too much I'm curious why you think that?


*I will have to take this and learn from it.*

i agree it's sounds like tressame or something french

*WTF you guys are CRACKING ME UP LMAO*

verizon can kiss my ass i will even bend over for them, they are too high and the deposit is crazy

I have Verizon. When I turned 18 I got there services and I still have them. I will have to agree with the fact that their monthly plans are sort of high but I have no other complaints about them I really like them a lot. I used to work for Sprint while it was Sprint PCS and they TRULY SUCK no offence.


tressame! YEAH thats what i always think of the comerical goes.. "tressame tressame oh la la."

oh la la.

i had sprint and never really had problems i switch to t-mobile cause i wanted the sidekick 3 but i went to verizon when i got my laptop to get the card for the internet and they wanted 1000 for deposit and i end up geting one from sprint with no deposit


----------



## pla4u

My work gives me a Nextel , I am not impressed with it but hey its free to me..


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whooooooooooo..... im bored... I had a crap day too haha. But how is everyone els doing



??? Hi Jess, and Anna Now this is not good! at alll! Sorry about your day


----------



## Jesskaa

Okay you lovely people. I have to go try to get some sleep. :]]

atleast try for abit. so I'll chat with you all later. I'll have 400 posts pretty soon.


----------



## Teresamachado

I have to say bye! Good night guys! My back is killing me and I had no choice but to take one of those pain killers talking about being high right now. My back really hurts and I have rest my body.

Paula, Han, Jesskaa and the rest sleep tight!

SEEE yall tomorrow. Jesskaa I bet tomorrow you probably will have like 500 posts


----------



## TylerD

Whoooo almost there.... What time is it where you live??? Gotta go to bed already



Thats to bad oh well. Night Night for now.


----------



## Jesskaa

Its 8:51 it takes me about 2 hours to just fall asleep so by the time I get rest its about 11ish?


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay you lovely people. I have to go try to get some sleep. :]]atleast try for abit. so I'll chat with you all later. I'll have 400 posts pretty soon.

aaawwww leaving us?? we all will miss you dear.



Good Nite


----------



## Jesskaa

And you all have a goodnight [or whatever time of day it is for you] also.


----------



## han

night everyone..


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have to say bye! Good night guys! My back is killing me and I had no choice but to take one of those pain killers talking about being high right now. My back really hurts and I have rest my body.
Paula, Han, Jesskaa and the rest sleep tight!

SEEE yall tomorrow. Jesskaa I bet tomorrow you probably will have like 500 posts

Oh sweetie Im sorry bout your back...I know how it is I have back trouble too...Take care hon..


----------



## TylerD

Well I think im off to bed too, so tired haha damn work so early in the morning  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well im off early rather then 4:00 pm or 5:00 pm im off at 2:00 pm whoooo!!!!


----------



## pla4u

yea i gota turn i godnigh friends!


----------



## mintesa

you guys are sleeping. i wish i was.

im at work now. not sure what to do. im waiting for someone to fix their code... coz im stuck unless they fix it... so im just trying to find something to do. since we have to write down what we work on... god, sometimes there is nothing to do. and sometimes there is fullhouse to do.


----------



## Teresamachado

Morning Mintesa


----------



## mintesa

morning. oh well boss said its not the code. so i will have to check the hardware again. another day of caryying and dismantling computers.....


----------



## Jesskaa

Im not going to school today or tomorrow. We had an awful night around here with no sleeping.. just ugh all over the cellphone.


----------



## han

sorry about your night jess morning EVERYONE!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Good morning han!


----------



## hotCAgirl




----------



## Geek

I have the worst cold, wtf.

need to get over this.


----------



## Jesskaa

I have a cold too. I just keep getting worse and worse too.

Im almost at 400. yay


----------



## mintesa

oh not a good tuesday for anyone. hope tomorrow will be better....


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes I hope tomorrow will be good. That would be great.


----------



## mintesa

no i fish it was friday today!!! then it would be saturday tomorrow... damn! hehe i want weekend.........


----------



## han

hey i woke up in a good mood, the day is still early.. and jess you got to stay home from school and talk to us whats so bad about that?


----------



## Jesskaa

I wish I could get tomorrow over with then go straight to friday. Tomorrow should be a half decent day.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no i fish it was friday today!!! then it would be saturday tomorrow... damn! hehe i want weekend......... i hear ya!! i love weekends minus the cleaning though.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey i woke up in a good mood, the day is still early.. and jess you got to stay home from school and talk to us whats so bad about that? Ehh its not the staying home from school that part is great! But just last night when My brother came home him and my dad fought a lot about the cellphone then it got to the point were they were fighting outside and i heard then shut the sliding door 3 levels below me.. and i hear a lot of bangs then I went downstairs 15 minutes later and the cops were outside and my brother and dad were fighting and yelling still and all the neighbors were watching it.


----------



## mintesa

yehey found the name of my new fave song


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im not going to school today or tomorrow. We had an awful night around here with no sleeping.. just ugh all over the cellphone. Dang it JessKaa I'm sorry about this. I underestimated the situation. I apologize.






Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sorry about your night jess morning EVERYONE!! Hello my dear

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have the worst cold, wtf. 
need to get over this.

TONY awwwww sorry to hear this




This just started? the cold that is


----------



## han

omg!!! i get it, that was a crazy night for you, your parents shouldnt argue with him about the cell phone instead just take it away


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dang it JessKaa I'm sorry about this. I underestimated the situation. I apologize.



aw, dont apologize!





Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg!!! i get it, that was a crazy night for you, your parents shouldnt argue with him about the cell phone instead just take it away I doubt they ment to take it to that level, I was asleep until I heard all the bangs but I just assume my brother took it way to far and acted like a five year old and it thats when my dad got all upset.were taking him off the plan &amp; if he wants to still a phone he'll have to get one on his own.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif morning. oh well boss said its not the code. so i will have to check the hardware again. another day of caryying and dismantling computers..... WOW.... That stinks...

I hope this day doesn't turn into a nightmare again





I am soo mad right now...


----------



## han

haha anna you like that huh!! hey teresa whats your story today?? sorry your sick tony that sux, i hate being sick hope you get better soon!!


----------



## Jesskaa

What are you mad about?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

TONY awwwww sorry to hear this. This just started? the cold that is 


day 2.5





Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

sorry your sick tony that sux, i hate being sick hope you get better soon!! 


Aw thanks hanners


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a cold too. I just keep getting worse and worse too.
Im almost at 400. yay

YOU TOO??? Ohh my. This cold does have any friends!

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh not a good tuesday for anyone. hope tomorrow will be better.... I hope so too!

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha anna you like that huh!! hey teresa whats your story today?? sorry your sick tony that sux, i hate being sick hope you get better soon!! Is a bunch of



here at work. They just don't understand that I really don't want to know but I don't have a choice but to hear it. Some folks here make false accusations about something that happened here before with someone here. GET OVER IT is what I say to that!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif day 2.5 Poor you! What are you taking for this?


----------



## Jesskaa

ehh sorry to hear that Teresa, hope work becomes a bit easier for you.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ehh sorry to hear that Teresa, hope work becomes a bit easier for you. Thanks hon


----------



## han

sorry teresa i hate to hear people complain about stuff in the past it's like you cant change it move on


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Poor you! What are you taking for this? 


Airborne, Orange Juice, Tylenol, vitamin C


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ehh sorry to hear that Teresa, hope work becomes a bit easier for you. Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sorry teresa i hate to hear people complain about stuff in the past it's like you cant change it move on That is how I feel and besides people don't change so there is nothing that I can do about it!





What are your plans for today? Anything FUN? hehehe


----------



## han

im at work and im fixing to have to do a set of nails so i will be back as soon as im done she suppose to be here in 20 minutes


----------



## Jesskaa

Im trying to find a good myspace layout.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Airborne, Orange Juice, Tylenol, vitamin C Take some tea with lemon and honey or TheraFlu severe cold.

Having a cold is the worst mine lasted about a week and I had a fever of 103





I hope you feel better


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

im at work and im fixing to have to do a set of nails so i will be back as soon as im done she suppose to be here in 20 minutes 


You have web access at work? where do you work


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im at work and im fixing to have to do a set of nails so i will be back as soon as im done she suppose to be here in 20 minutes That is always fun! Enjoy





Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im trying to find a good myspace layout. hehehe They blocked myspace here at work! But I still get in! hehehe


----------



## han

yes i work at hair salon and i take my laptop with me


----------



## Jesskaa

I requested you Han.


----------



## han

ok i accepted


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok i accepted You are back that was quick! hehe


----------



## han

no i gotta go i will be back..


----------



## mintesa

i hate OS, software and hardware, they dont work together


----------



## Jesskaa

im cold.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hate OS, software and hardware, they dont work together



HEHEHE sorry but this is kida of cute!





Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im cold. Why? cover yourself up girly!


----------



## bluebird26

I'm cold too but I don't want to wear my jacket, I'd look like a moron, nobody is wearing jackets here, lol at least I have my hoodie on


----------



## Jesskaa

Hmm I think im gunna get a blanket!

good idea teresa!


----------



## pla4u

sigh I'm bored...


----------



## han

im back and teresa i accepted you too


----------



## Jesskaa

Im watching "American Justice" Its rather boring.. so im waiting for coldcases to come on.


----------



## han

this lady comes in a few days ago and wanted her toes polish a $5 sevice and waits 4 days to come back and say she needs another coat and she thinks it's free she is to big like 200 pounds or more to bend over to do it herself..ok thats my rant for the day


----------



## Jesskaa

Intresting Han, Intresting.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm cold too but I don't want to wear my jacket, I'd look like a moron, nobody is wearing jackets here, lol at least I have my hoodie on HAHAHAH don't say that if you are cold then do you!

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm I think im gunna get a blanket!good idea teresa!

Good

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sigh I'm bored... Poor you where are you now? are you at the airport?

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im back and teresa i accepted you too Thanks hehehe

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this lady comes in a few days ago and wanted her toes polish a $5 sevice and waits 4 days to come back and say she needs another coat and she thinks it's free she is to big like 200 pounds or more to bend over to do it herself..ok thats my rant for the day Dang people have a lot of nerves at times that is


----------



## pla4u

yep im sittin at the airport in CT waitin...5 hours till I get on my first flight


----------



## Jesskaa

Me and Tylers threads are 4 pages apart. wohoo.

I'm almost at 400.


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im watching "American Justice" Its rather boring.. so im waiting for coldcases to come on. Ooooo...I love A&amp;E. I like those 2 shows too.


----------



## Little_Lisa

I was just gone for 3 days and I cannot catch up on all the new posts.

I'd like to dedicate this song to all y'all



...

But you know I love ya!

Ok, keep talking.


----------



## Jesskaa

That was an amazing song.

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooooo...I love A&amp;E. I like those 2 shows too. Yes me too.


----------



## pla4u

HA HA HI Lisa We missed you hon!


----------



## han

lol... lisa we love you too


----------



## Kathy

Hi Lisa....how was the visit to the bro? That's where you were, right?


----------



## Little_Lisa

Thanks guys!

Yes, I visited my brother in prison. They had a graduation ceremony on saturday morning for him and 11 other inmates who got their GEDs. It was very nice. The prison choir (didn't know they had one of those) sang a couple of songs dedicated to the graduates and it was very touching. They had refreshments and we got to visit briefly then we had to leave and come back through to register for regular visitation hours. Since we had driven so far from out of town they allowed us (prearranged) 4 hours on both Sat and Sun. I hated to leave and I know he hated to see us go but i'm glad I got to see and visit with him.

Well, i'm gonna go take a bath.

Later peeps!


----------



## Teresamachado

LISA YOU ARE TOO MUCH only you babe only you!

Dang Paula 5 hours and this your first flight


----------



## Kathy

Lisa...where do you find this stuff? lol...an entire song about taking a bath.


----------



## Jesskaa

That song is crazy! haha.


----------



## pla4u

sigh Im gona get some lunch be back soon...


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lisa...where do you find this stuff? lol...an entire song about taking a bath. Same place I found this one...


Ok, off to go wash my booty now. I don't have anymore Mr. Bubble so i'm just gonna improvise....


----------



## Teresamachado

HAHAHAHAH LMAO HOLY CRAP this is tooo funny!


----------



## bluebird26

LOL Lisa, you crack me up


----------



## Jesskaa

My brother and mom are going to Verizon.. right now. I hope them people are ready for a crazy person to blow off.


----------



## Teresamachado

Good luck to your mom aww


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks guys!
Yes, I visited my brother in prison. They had a graduation ceremony on saturday morning for him and 11 other inmates who got their GEDs. It was very nice. The prison choir (didn't know they had one of those) sang a couple of songs dedicated to the graduates and it was very touching. They had refreshments and we got to visit briefly then we had to leave and come back through to register for regular visitation hours. Since we had driven so far from out of town they allowed us (prearranged) 4 hours on both Sat and Sun. I hated to leave and I know he hated to see us go but i'm glad I got to see and visit with him.

Well, i'm gonna go take a bath.

Later peeps!

Its tough when you have to leave without them...




thanks for the vidio


----------



## Jesskaa




----------



## mintesa

hello Liza *muah*

i will be back later, im going swimmy.


----------



## han

so the cell phone drama is still alive..hehe


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes, yes it sadly is. haha

Verizon lied to use over the phone, they gave us each our complete total including what was free and what wasen't free and added it together making us think we went over by a thousand.

Verizon told us my Brother used up 916 minutes. When really he only used 16 minutes from our plan which is now 2100mins and the 900 were free minutes from the weekend.

We got it all straightened out now, which a major load off of everybody shoulders.


----------



## TylerD

Im still sick



Damn sickness!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wont go away, but im bored haha. I think im going to a movie tonight with friends though


----------



## Jesskaa

Aw, hope you get better! Im sick too.

Movies are fun, know what you might see?


----------



## TylerD

Thanks



Im not sure which one we will see hmmm... I dont even know what is at the theatre haha I will have to ask my friends. They write their finals today at Uni so they might be dead when they get home lol Im not sure. I hope to go too a comedy though



I like comedies.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well, Sounds pretty good. I like comedies too. I havent seen a movie in forever, I should see one soon. hmm.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im still sick



Damn sickness!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wont go away, but im bored haha. I think im going to a movie tonight with friends though



What is wrong with you Tyler?


----------



## TylerD

I just got a bad cold



.... Throat hurts, and just feel like crap. I dont feel to bad right now because I took Advil but I hope it goes away soon. Its nothing serious though just annoying, and I still have that damn red eye. I should go to the doc and get that looked at.


----------



## Jesskaa

Im really really really bored.


----------



## TylerD

Me too I want to eat a hot dog of some type.


----------



## Jesskaa

Hot dogs! with relish!


----------



## TylerD

Indeed they are in the Microwave as we speak



Mmmmm relish and ketchup and mustard is what I have on them.


----------



## Jesskaa

sounds delish.


----------



## han

im backkkkkk!! i wish this day would end.. yay tyler is back whats happening? glad you all got that work out jess about the phone maybe you all can sleep, im waithing on pizza hut to knock on the door


----------



## TylerD

I decided to live life on the edge and just go with mustard



.

Hey Han



You are lucky, I love Pizza Hut... mmm... my day is medium right now. I found 20 dollars in my back pocket so im happy about that



I think it will have to go toward Smashbox primer.


----------



## Jesskaa

Whats up Han?


----------



## han

im likeing mac prep&amp;prim, im piss i woke up with this huge zit and it's red, it feels bigger than it looks haha


----------



## Shelley




----------



## han

im up to nothing jess im bored and hungry, shhhhh.. did i say hungry(dont tell) im suppose to be an avocate for anorexia



some one on mut said i was haha


----------



## Jesskaa

Hahaha.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got a bad cold



.... Throat hurts, and just feel like crap. I dont feel to bad right now because I took Advil but I hope it goes away soon. Its nothing serious though just annoying, and I still have that damn red eye. I should go to the doc and get that looked at. I think so too! poor you





See you guys later. Going home YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I AM DONE


----------



## TylerD

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im likeing mac prep&amp;prim, im piss i woke up with this huge zit and it's red, it feels bigger than it looks haha That sucks



I know the feeling all to well unfortanetly.

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think so too! poor you




See you guys later. Going home YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I AM DONE

Thanks im sure I wll be better soon enjoy the off time from work hehe


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



hi there!!


----------



## TylerD

My phone rang and I went to answer it but then it stopped because I was to late



Thought you all might want to know about my interesting experience.


----------



## Jesskaa

I fell going up the steps.. while i was on the phone and I was carring food.

needless to say it wasent fun.


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I fell going up the steps.. while i was on the phone and I was carring food.needless to say it wasent fun.

i know what you mean. something like that happened to me 3 times in life.
1 i go up the stairs with mached potatoe (german style so its more like soup), i trip over my HUGE socks, my face lands into the potatoe soup.

2 my fiance dropped all the nice food on his plate on the floor... he was sad at the same time, so after the food fell he just broke down, i tried to make him feel better

3 its early in the morning, i go down the stairs with an amount of dishes, my pants has a huge hole near the foot, the other foot gets tangled in it, i almost fall down the steep stairs, so i just hold on with my life, and let all the dishes fall down...

broken pieces everywhere...... was late for work 30 mins...

27 pages, yay!

talking about the hotdogs, i wish i had hotdogs...

my mother in law, is a highschool home cooking teacher.... she has her exam weeks... and brings home lots of food. its not really fun eating highschool students made food... brbrbrbrbr!

so i wanna be nice and help her eat all that food, for dinner we had:

omlets, filled with spinach, alot of spinach, i couldnt taste the omlet anymore. and i couldnt swallow that much spinach. so i ended up rolling out the spinach and eating only omlet.


----------



## TylerD

Damn this thread is getting huge.


----------



## mintesa

tomorrow is wednesday... thu then FRIDAY! yay, on thursday i am going to the theater to watch foreigners making fun of icleanders (its a comedy Tyler, i love comedies too, make you happy). i actually got my fiance to go with me. he just such a homeBOY i never get him out of the house.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha, well maybe you guys have a comfy house and that is why he likes to stay in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is Iceland cold right now or is it warm there?? Sounds cold.


----------



## han

im watching the charles manson murders on tv


----------



## mintesa

it ok right now. it was freezing last week. no its not that cold during winter, only sometimes out of the blue.

but we dont really have summer! here in the capital it only gets 64F if we are lucky. last summer we had 2 weeks of that. but not even in a row, one happened way before, then came another good week. the hottest is out in the nowhere, to the south. but its literally out in the nowhere.... no city, nothing. only a roud and mountains with glaciers.

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im watching the charles manson murders on tv i have seen that long time ago. that was creepy


----------



## han

did you guys hear about taco bell DONT eat there


----------



## TylerD

Han I dont know what that is lol.

Anna so you guys have the same temp approximately all year around??? Like does it ever get super hot one day and then cold the next??

Regina can be like 10 above one day and then the next day go to like 20 below its amazing how it can change from being so nice to so damn cold all in one day.

WHats up with Taco Bell??? we dont have that here in Regina.


----------



## mintesa

Tyler

we have free hot water though, due to that the whole island is volcanic (active). so we have outdoor pools, and doesnt really cost anything. plus sauna and hotpots, also massage hotpots. i go every other day.

so here is where i went today

pic1

pic2

and its almost dark the whole day during winter






oh no tacobell in iceland. but i think they will open now. but i wont even dare try it, after that experience with SBarro.

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Han I dont know what that is lol.
Anna so you guys have the same temp approximately all year around??? Like does it ever get super hot one day and then cold the next??

Regina can be like 10 above one day and then the next day go to like 20 below its amazing how it can change from being so nice to so damn cold all in one day.

yeah even just driving a short distance from the south to reykjavik (takes half an hour), the next thing you know its cold, while in the south it was super warm.


----------



## han

taco bell is a fast food chain like mcdonalds but they serve mexican food, i saw on the internet today that 3 diffrent ones in NJ had people get ecoli which is like food posion there were over 30 people some were in the hospital it can cause organ failure and kill you


----------



## mintesa

oh my god! i last month, the the spinach from the states that got here into iceland was returned because of that. is that still going on? how does this ecoli get there.


----------



## han

two of the taco bell workers tested positive for it, i think you can get it from human and cattel poop if people dont wash there hands after they use the bathroom and leafy vegs can harbor them maybe cause they use cow manur to fertalize which is basicly cow poop


----------



## mintesa

i want icecream! damn, but i have to resist! im still full and i ate a whole huge box of christmas cookies, and a slie apple pie.... im a sweet tooth. damn tooth.

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif two of the taco bell workers tested positive for it, i think you can get it from human and cattel poop if people dont wash there hands after they use the bathroom and leafy vegs can harbor them maybe cause they use cow manur to fertalize which is basicly cow poop


----------



## han

i just ate pizza and a waffle cone with strawberry icecream my husband eats those every night


----------



## TylerD

What a weird mixture but sounds really good. I want pizza


----------



## mintesa

i love waffle cone, i like eating them alone... hehe. i like home made pizza most.

i havent talked to my fiance for more than an hour a day. he is in this stupid course for the last 3 weeks of the semester. and he has been up late almost everyday. its a stupid course, statistical math combined with superbrain data shit....

i hope he will pass it. he is not very sure about that though....

im eating grapes now


----------



## Jesskaa

Wow, this thread got bigger.. haha.


----------



## han

where you been jess?? is everyone at home happy tonight?


----------



## mintesa

im at home, its midnight here, but i have to study for my judobelt exam, but this thread is keeping me form studying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han

just think of the ## you get closer to 5000


----------



## TylerD

I like potatoes




But im not having them now just sausages


----------



## Jesskaa

My brother just gave me his friends Demo CD for the band his friend is in.. and I thought my brother was joking when he told me they werent famous.

they're amazing.


----------



## TylerD

Backstreet Boys are better


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif where you been jess?? is everyone at home happy tonight? Yeah Its all good now.Me and my brother had a huge fight &amp; then we apologized.. and everything became pretty good.

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Backstreet Boys are better



No way Nysnc!


----------



## han

im not into boy bands but nick lachey is yummmmy!!! i like rockers


----------



## pla4u

hey gang what I miss? I just got in to Philidelphia to catch my connecting flight home....got about 45 min till we start boarding..


----------



## Jesskaa

Its like a rock band. its pretty good.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im not into boy bands but nick lachey is yummmmy!!! i like rockers I like rock myself,,,



70s and 80s stuff my favorits



like lots of stuff though


----------



## han

darn paula you been flying alllllll day whats up with all the delays


----------



## TylerD

Han do you leave your myspace on all day??? I know lots of people that do that, I never do that though, but I leave my Skype and MSN on all day haha.


----------



## mintesa

prefer rock bands too rather than boy bands.

i dont like potatoes, im a rice eater, i eat rice with everythin unless its pasta or pizza or burgers.... i like fries though


----------



## Jesskaa

Geez your not home yet Paula?


----------



## mintesa

i dont have myspace, booo me. friendster was famous beyond my friends... and i use msnpsace for blogging...

i leave msn on all day too.

should i switch to myspace.....


----------



## Teresamachado

Hey guys!!!!!


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif darn paula you been flying alllllll day whats up with all the delays just the stupid scedual...dont know why I couldent get a more direct flight,,,????


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey guys!!!!! Hey Hon!


----------



## Teresamachado

That sucks paula but you are almost there


----------



## Jesskaa

My myspace is on allll day. Even at school


----------



## TylerD

Im home



Chillin with my homies in my home while watching homer on my home tv while being in homech class while swinging for a home run YEEEEEEEEEAh... How was that??? No... not good?

Anna Rice is great



I like Itchaban noodles over rice though... I love eating that mmm the chicken stuff is great.


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello Teresa!


----------



## Teresamachado

YAY I missed you guys


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Geez your not home yet Paula? nope by the time I get my lugage and all it will probubly be around midnite when I get home


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello Teresa! HI JessKaa


----------



## mintesa

almost home Paula. you are brave, im so chicken to fly... all the time...


----------



## han

no i dont leave it on but today when i was on my computer froze on me so i had to turn it off and restart and now it's just on i log out.. let me know if the online thing goes away.. by the way what is skype


----------



## Teresamachado

IS a video conference program I believe.

(Im such a retard)









: add_wegbrech:


----------



## mintesa

what is healthier, rice or potatoes? (i wouldnt care which, i couldnt ever let go of rice) plus potatoes always take so long time to cook. then you have to peel them. too much work lol.


----------



## Teresamachado

AHAHAHAHAH I took it to another level mintesa. But there is a program that sounds like that sky something or something... sorry


----------



## TylerD

Han your myspace says you are online right now. And Skype is like MSN except way way way way better... Its faster sending files, and you can talk to people like voice... I was talking to Rachelle the other day on it hehe (usersassychick) its really awesome. You should download it



But I guess it might be pointless if you just got one friend on there. you need a few, but its really nice.


----------



## mintesa

yes and its funny, coz its simulating phone calls, so when you wanna contact someone, it makes riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing, riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing, until the other one picks up. i dont know much about its techs though.


----------



## TylerD

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what is healthier, rice or potatoes? (i wouldnt care which, i couldnt ever let go of rice) plus potatoes always take so long time to cook. then you have to peel them. too much work lol. lmao, I think they are the same. Lots of people butter their potatoes though so that makes them unhealthy. Rice is quick and tasty, especially with sauce mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## han

i dont know, i love rice and potatos, that ice cream i ate made me fill sick i cant do dairy but we had nothing else sweet and i wanted something bad


----------



## Jesskaa

Han according to my computer your not on myspace


----------



## han

is skype free


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Han your myspace says you are online right now. And Skype is like MSN except way way way way better... Its faster sending files, and you can talk to people like voice... I was talking to Rachelle the other day on it hehe (usersassychick) its really awesome. You should download it



But I guess it might be pointless if you just got one friend on there. you need a few, but its really nice. Thanks Tyler!!! I knew it was something like that. I should know this!

Hey Tyler I have that I think!


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Han according to my computer your not on myspace ok thats good to know..i thought some one hack me theres a program you can download to mess with your friends to say there online when there not and you get alerts if people talk about you but im scared to download it i dont want a virus or some one hacking me


----------



## TylerD

It flashes and says shes online so weird I dunno hahaha....

Han yes Skype is free download it





And Teresamachado if you got skype you should add me then



Or I will add you.


----------



## mintesa

yes skype is still free i hope. didnt google buy it for some millions? it was just a school project right.

also google bought youtube, and that started as a garage project at home...


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok thats good to know..i thought some one hack me theres a program you can download to mess with your friends to say there online when there not and you get alerts if people talk about you but im scared to download it i dont want a virus or some one hacking me Well that sounds super creepy!


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lmao, I think they are the same. Lots of people butter their potatoes though so that makes them unhealthy. Rice is quick and tasty, especially with sauce mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. yeeee, rice and some asian sauce. nammmm.


----------



## Teresamachado

I'm on my laptop now and I don't have it here! is one other pc but sure why not


----------



## mintesa

do you guys play lotto?

i only won 2.

2nd time i got 4 numbers right out of 5, but not the bonus number, so i didnt win that much... 400 dollars.

mathematically that means i will never win again... huhhuhu.


----------



## TylerD

Ok well when you go on your real computer or the one with Skype you can




mine is umm. Tyler Deminchuk I think that is it.. no dots or under scores or anything and yes capitalized I believe. If you cant get it to work then i will add you haha.

Down with rice whoo, i want some





Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do you guys play lotto?
i only won 2.

2nd time i got 4 numbers right out of 5, but not the bonus number, so i didnt win that much... 400 dollars.

mathematically that means i will never win again... huhhuhu.

I dont anymore



I used to but sucked.


----------



## Teresamachado

I can't I have to be on my bed now. My back still hurts dang it






But I will add you hehehe


----------



## han

i need to play the lotto i once won $200 with scratch off


----------



## mintesa

im off to bed. thanx for the evening guys, see you tomorrow...



have sweet dreams.

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i need to play the lotto i once won $200 with scratch off its fun to win, i got so excited



i felt like a gambler would have felt i guess... but yeah good night


----------



## Teresamachado

Nite!


----------



## TylerD

Night Anna



Sweet dreams.

Teresamachado thats to bad about your back



Hopefully gets better soon. Mine can get super bed from laying on a bed, that is why I sleep on the floor. Not sure why mine gets sore could be from accutane a while ago... Back pains are never fun though.


----------



## han

nite everyone!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Good night. to whoever is going to bed..


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

im at home, its midnight here, but i have to study for my judobelt exam, but this thread is keeping me form studying  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">



our 5 year old Cameron, is testing for his greenbelt on Sat.


----------



## Jesskaa

Remember that Band I was talking about? Well.. I burned myself a copy of the cd.. right? I clicked some button and it told me all the song names and then it said "-songname- by red" And I looked "red" On the internet and I found out that this kid is a seriously lier, its beyond strange.

This group "red" is a semi-famous band but you can but there cd at walmart!

I told my brother and now me and him both are feeling pretty bad for this kid, I mean how pathetic..


----------



## han

wonder why he would lie to try and be cool??


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wonder why he would lie to try and be cool?? My brother thinks he's really selfconscious..


----------



## han

so he lies to be cool.. aww i kinda feel sorry for him, you guys just play along so his ego dont get hurt..


----------



## TylerD

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif our 5 year old Cameron, is testing for his greenbelt on Sat. Wow Tony that is great.. In what is this Karate or Tae Kwon Do or something els??


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so he lies to be cool.. aww i kinda feel sorry for him, you guys just play along so his ego dont get hurt.. Yeah thats what we are doing.. We feel pretty bad.


----------



## han

ok thats good


----------



## Jesskaa

Yep.

Im almost at 500.


----------



## han

im almost at 1600.. yay!!! for us


----------



## Jesskaa

Yay! your gunna be there in no time!


----------



## TylerD

Im almost at 1,300










Does that mean my name turns purple lmao. I think because Im a guy we should make it black or something lol, purple isnt cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Naw jk hehe I just want black because I want to feel special


----------



## han

im bored again


----------



## TylerD

Go for a jog thats what I do when im bored... to Mcdees and get a mcflurry



The caramilk one.


----------



## han

heck no it's to cold out and i dont like driveing at night


----------



## Jesskaa

Its to cold out for jogging..





Im bored too.


----------



## han

yes when it gets cold i stiffen up cant even move my toes


----------



## TylerD

FINE!!!! Shut my idea down then



.... Well its cold here and I went for a jog earlier.. No I didnt



But I walked to work and that was cold haha, so I domt blame yas. Hmmmmm check out what is on tv or pick up a deck of cards and learn some magic from the internet haha I dunno. Do something wild. Take choc sauce and poor it on the floor and like slide across it, just make sure you wipe it up or it will stain the floor.


----------



## Jesskaa

Han &amp; Tyler you both need about 10 more posts!


----------



## han

jess are you going to school tomorrow, im fixing to smoke me a cigg!!

but i have to go out and smoke since i dont in the house


----------



## Jesskaa

Nope, this chica has a Derm appointment! AND SHE CANNOT WAIT!


----------



## han

i was wondering why you were still up


----------



## TylerD

Han smoking is bad tisk tisk I quit



YOu should to. Zyban will make you quit.. When I went on it I still didnt wanna quit but 2 weeks in it make the cig taste sooooo BAD and made me sick I just didnt wanna smoke haha blood brilliant stuff.

Hey Jess I have a derm appointment coming up too



Keep me updated how yours goes. What are you wanting to get?? I wanna get Minocycline my friend is on it and totally clear, said it worked great for him. I cant go on tane again



ive been on it 3 times already.


----------



## Jesskaa

I have no idea what I want to get on. Im going to there and hopefully have her give me some suggestions and everything. I have no clue what to get on.. I've been on Minocycline last time around and It didnt help me at all :/ but everybody is different. I'll keep you updated!


----------



## TylerD

Ok good stuff



Ya sorry Mino didnt work for you it doesnt work for lots



But works good for people after they have finished Tane so im hoping it will help with me.


----------



## han

i want to quit so bad..


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea, I did research on it and It didnt help many people but I gave it a go anyways..I hope it works well for you though!


----------



## han

i hope it works out for both of you im hateing this pregnant zit i got right now mine is hormones im fixing to "start"


----------



## TylerD

Thanks Jess I will keep you updated on my progress.

Han Zyban works amazingly well. I still have the odd cigarette like once every 2 weeks or 3 weeks if I am with a bunch of friends and they are having one at a party, but I dont have them anymore then that becasue I dont want to get addicted again. I feel I can have the odd one and not get addicted though, but lately I have just stayed away from it period just because I dont want to chance it.


----------



## han

nite guys im at 1600..yay


----------



## TylerD

Whoooo Great Good night Han spot treat that zit it will be gone by tomorrow hopefully or the day after... Put something on it, What ever you have as a spot treater... Night Night


----------



## Jesskaa

Goodnight Han!

My brother stole the computer!


----------



## TylerD

Im heading out to the movies now whooo I reached 1300 posts... WHat do I get to do now that is so special????


----------



## Jesskaa

Have fun! :]]

Your purple now! thats all thats so special..


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif our 5 year old Cameron, is testing for his greenbelt on Sat. im going for yellow, so he can actually kick my butt




im at work again, good morning, you guys must be sleeping, see you on my coffebrake





who wants to go to moomoo land?


----------



## Teresamachado

Morning guys...

I dunno if I want to go to moomoo land


----------



## han

http://7AZ5Fl5VKiU


----------



## Teresamachado

Me like this video a lot


----------



## han

me like pharell he is cute and snoop is a piMp


----------



## Geek

LMAO!!!!!!!! @ snoop.

He made his presence here in the OC in court recently about a weapon he tried to smuggle on a plane. Hello????


----------



## Teresamachado

Snoop sure is a pimp! Drop it like is hot!

It happens Tony


----------



## han

well snoop has to watch his back tony there shady people out there called haters..lol


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well snoop has to watch his back tony there shady people out there called haters..lol True that!


----------



## monniej

lmao~


----------



## mintesa

be back later, of to my judo belt exam i go....

im scared.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif be back later, of to my judo belt exam i go.... im scared.

Good Luck Darling!!! Kick ass!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Im back from the derm!


----------



## Teresamachado

Hey how was your day?


----------



## Jesskaa

Pretty good.

I'm going on Accutane..

How was your day?


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pretty good.I'm going on Accutane..

How was your day?

Really busy for me. I'm almost done....


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh well, atleast your close to being done!


----------



## Teresamachado

That is very true!


----------



## semantje

hello everybody


----------



## Teresamachado

So when are you staring your treatment?


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So when are you staring your treatment? Well they started me off with something called "Adoxa" I believe.. and i have to take that and use Retin-A.. for a month then Jan 3rd I will go back to the Derm and get all the stuff done needed to get on Accutane. :]] looking forword to getting blood drawn.. not.


----------



## semantje

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well they started me off with something called "Adoxa" I believe.. and i have to take that and use Retin-A.. for a month then Jan 3rd I will go back to the Derm and get all the stuff done needed to get on Accutane. :]] looking forword to getting blood drawn.. not.





good luck


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well they started me off with something called "Adoxa" I believe.. and i have to take that and use Retin-A.. for a month then Jan 3rd I will go back to the Derm and get all the stuff done needed to get on Accutane. :]] looking forword to getting blood drawn.. not.





I know hun it hurts my arm has black and blues from Sunday.




But you have to do it babe.


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks!


----------



## Teresamachado

Hi Samantje


----------



## Jesskaa

I know i hafta get my blood done.. but I really dont want it.


----------



## TylerD




----------



## Jesskaa

Hello tyler!


----------



## TylerD

I spend 60 bucks on a primer today..... I feel violated.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well.. does it work good?

I went to the derm and there going to put me on Accutane.. but right now Im taking a high dosage of "Adoxa" and using Retin-A and using Cetaphil cleansers and stuff.

ohboyyyyy.


----------



## TylerD

I dont know I ordered it from the net I will let you know how it goes..

Wow accutane thats ummI dont know if thats a good thing or a bad thing heh. You are pretty young, but it will do wonders for you



. I have been on it 3 times, I am like one of the very very very very very very very few it didnt work for, but it works for almost everybody so Im sure it will work great for you. Good luck with that. You should keep a log or something in your profile


----------



## Jesskaa

Okay, cool. I hope you like the stuff.

I dont know if its good bad or either. Oh well I hope it works good. Thanks. :]]


----------



## TylerD

Jess do you know what dose they are going to put you on or your not sure??? I would recommend 40 mg, it seems lots of people always go on like 80 mg and they dont have to... 40 mg cleared me and mine was pretty bad, mine came back but it would hasve even if I took 100 mg... thats just the way my skin is.


----------



## Jesskaa

Im not real sure. I'll kept that in mind though. Im pretty sure my derm would put me on atleast a semi low dose.. Because I also have to take Birth Control along with Accutane.


----------



## TylerD

Oh I didnt know that, well your skin will get cleared for sure with both. I didnt know you could take both at the same time.. I guess it makes sense though, they are very cautious with girls getting pregnant on accutane.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea. I didnt think you could take both either.. But thats what my Derm said. They're really cautious about it, because my dad freaked out about the idea of me being on Birth control because Im 13, but they told us If i didnt take Birth control I couldn't go on Accutane. So my dad had to get over it.





I'm pretty happy though, I just hope this works.


----------



## TylerD

Ya its a small price to pay for Tane, its pretty hard to get it these days especially for girls so just be thankful you got it




It will work great for you... Its a long process haha and just be prepared with Lip chap and moisturizer because your gonna need it.


----------



## Jesskaa

Im very thankful that im getting it! I really hope this works... because i hate acne so much. I know about the lotion and chapstick.. I've done my research.


----------



## tadzio79

hello everybody!!!

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I spend 60 bucks on a primer today..... I feel violated. Wowza!!! Which primer did you get??
and man, how much this thread has grown!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

hello!


----------



## han

whats up everyone


----------



## TylerD

Whats up Han.... Im up to nothing, talking with Michal



ANd waiting for dinner haha cuz im starving. Work sucked how was your day?


----------



## mintesa

hello im back, hope everyone is fine





my day was fine, the programe i had to do worked with the hardware, so we will have to go and set it up at the airport tomorrow or friday.

YEHEY we made it guys, its THU tomorrow! that means its friday next, then WEEKEND!


----------



## han

that sounds fun tyler, me and my husband just got done eating.. anna how did you do today testing?? hey jess glad you got your stuff


----------



## mintesa

i just watched the show "how to look good naked" its british i think, you guys have that there? i love that show.


----------



## TylerD

Han who are you referrng to haha I didnt have tests??? Im watching thriller right now with Michal Jackson on youtube





Also I changed my background its so great its SuperMan












Whooo go SuperMan.


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that sounds fun tyler, me and my husband just got done eating.. anna how did you do today testing?? hey jess glad you got your stuff man the coach moved it to friday. i was so scared and just wanted to get over and done with it. well have to wait until friday then....




the current superman does rope yoga. hehe

i love this thread, we can talk anything and read anything under the sky....


----------



## TylerD

Hey what does Millenium club mean?? I just noticed im in that, does that mean anything special or just means I post alot lol?


----------



## mintesa

not sure, i guess you reached a certain number of posts.

YUHUUU, congrats for that


----------



## Geek

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f82...talk-9434.html



Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Hey what does Millenium club mean?? I just noticed im in that, does that mean anything special or just means I post alot lol?


----------



## han

no tyler i was refering to anna's test and millennium means you have 1300+ post i guess i dont really know


----------



## TylerD

Oh ok I gothca thanks Tony... I didnt see any black names up there for awesomeness.. I think if there were such a thing I would be the first to reach it



Something to give some thought about . I think my awesomeness should be recognized hehehe jk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that sounds fun tyler, me and my husband just got done eating.. anna how did you do today testing?? hey jess glad you got your stuff Thanks Han! How are you?


----------



## han

good! how are you


----------



## Jesskaa

thats good. I'm great but im pretty sleepy.


----------



## han

jess is that a n-sync poster i see on your wall


----------



## Jesskaa

yes it is!

I'm almost at 500.


----------



## mintesa

guys you have to watch this

SO FUNNY.


----------



## Jesskaa

That was funny!


----------



## TylerD

Hey check this out the new Rocky movie looks crazy aweosme. Stallone is still buff haha hes so old and looks great.


----------



## han

that was funny!! guy's are wuss there feet smells just as bad..lol


----------



## Jesskaa

10 more posts to go until 500.

Then I'll have 300 more till i get to see videos!


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey check this out the new Rocky movie looks crazy aweosme. Stallone is still buff haha hes so old and looks great. this is gonna be a corny movie.but those corny sports movies always make me high, especially when they win in the end!






well its time for me too sleep. im a little dead today. see you guys. tanx for the chat.


----------



## Jesskaa

Night!


----------



## han

jess you dont get to see the video's we post here


----------



## TylerD

Anna I would say good night but since you made fun of rock... I think all I will say is Bye.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif jess you dont get to see the video's we post here I do. I just cant see the makeup videos.


----------



## TylerD

Dont worry you can view the Rocky trailer


----------



## Jesskaa

_He says lord I never complain.. please dont let my dreams run dry.._

underneath the Amarillo sky.


----------



## TylerD

Ummmm


----------



## Jesskaa

I kind of expected that from somebody, just maybe not the old guy.. lol















its a song! and its a good song!


----------



## TylerD

Hahah oooo ok I have never heard of it before sounds cool though


----------



## Jesskaa

Im pretty sure you were being kind.

haha, because I was using sarcasm its a boring song.. i like the artist but the song is boring.


----------



## TylerD

Haha I dunno ya your right was just being nice hahaha. But oh well sounds like a weird soong. You want to listen to a good song listen to Eye Of THe Tiger



Great song.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha I dunno ya your right was just being nice hahaha. But oh well sounds like a weird soong. You want to listen to a good song listen to Eye Of THe Tiger



Great song. Do you know who sings it?


----------



## han

im back gosh theres drama tonight


----------



## TylerD

Jess Survivor sings that song




And Hi Han Welcome back.


----------



## Jesskaa

Whats a matter Han?


----------



## TylerD

True cover makeup looks like the best ever holy frickin crap.....

True Coverâ„¢ - Thane Direct Canada

look at the video... She applies it so well.


----------



## Jesskaa

Seems good.


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anna I would say good night but since you made fun of rock... I think all I will say is Bye.



ey i wasnt making fun of him. i have seen all his movies, and all the rockys too.



so i hope you will say Good Morning...

im at work again! yehey tomorrow is friday.


----------



## pla4u

Good morning



Off to work for me


----------



## Jesskaa

I hate today.. I took the medicine from the derm.. And i ate it with crackers [they told me it was okay] and just threw it all up. :/ so im feeling pretty bad.

and i get off from school again..


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate today.. I took the medicine from the derm.. And i ate it with crackers [they told me it was okay] and just threw it all up. :/ so im feeling pretty bad.and i get off from school again..

Im sorry Jess can you take it with some Tums too?


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont know.. Im kind-of afraid to take anything or eat anything. Ill eat something soon though..


----------



## Teresamachado

Good Morning!

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate today.. I took the medicine from the derm.. And i ate it with crackers [they told me it was okay] and just threw it all up. :/ so im feeling pretty bad.and i get off from school again..

Jesskaa sorry to hear that! awww hope you feel better


----------



## Jesskaa

morning!


----------



## Teresamachado

I just made it to work look how nasty it is outside. Almost got into an accident too


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks Teresa.

Oh wow that looks pretty but must be a pain to be around. Glad you're okay though.


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Teresa.
Oh wow that looks pretty but must be a pain to be around. Glad you're okay though.

lol it does look pretty. I just took that pic with my phone when I came in but is not pretty out there. I almost hit someone in the back YIKESSSS


----------



## Jesskaa

Yikes! my mom almost ran over someone yesterday.

I wish it snowed here.


----------



## Teresamachado

Girl you are in PA???? Man when it snows there IT WILL snow. I got stock there once on my way to nyc and they had to shut down the highways. That's how bad it was. I had to stay in PA overnight at a hotel.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes Im in PA.. I hope it snows hard! I love the snow, I like to look at it, its beautiful!


----------



## Teresamachado

I like it when is a level 3. I get to stay home! HEHEHE


----------



## Jesskaa

I love staying home! I've been home the last 3 days. I must say I enjoy it sometimes. I cannot stand school.


----------



## Teresamachado

I understand how you feel!


----------



## Jesskaa

Woah 9 posts ago you made 1,700 posts.


----------



## Teresamachado

I did hehehe didn't realize it! Thanks. You are at 540.. Dang... Good Job


----------



## Jesskaa

No problem! I can't believe Im at 540 now, One day I'll get to 800.


----------



## Teresamachado

If you continue like this you are going to make!


----------



## Jesskaa

I know. I get like 100posts within two days.


----------



## Teresamachado

You sure do hehehe


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.




my mom just called me and told me that the Derm I go to in coverd my the insurance because we were so worried that I couldn't be covered by this derm.

and I tell you I've been to many derms and nobody has ever givin me such good help before.


----------



## Teresamachado

Awwww I'm so glad!!! This is Great news!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

I know. I'm seriously happy, because theres a good chance Accutane will work for me!
































Ahhh yes, today just turned back to being good.


----------



## Teresamachado

YAY!!!!!! I'm sure it will work fine!!! YAY


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, I like your excited. Thanks though, everybody on here has given me a lot of hope for this product.


----------



## mintesa

Hi Jesskaa, sorry about the medicine...

i have the same problem with icelandic vitamins, they make me throw up on empty stomach or otherwise...

try taking an orange, they make my feel better, when i feel like throwing up...

Hi Teresa.


----------



## Jesskaa

An orange, We have some of them! Thanks I'll go eat one.


----------



## han

jess i left you a comment on myspace well more like a pic


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh? I didnt see it. I'll go check it out!


----------



## Teresamachado

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Jesskaa, sorry about the medicine...i have the same problem with icelandic vitamins, they make me throw up on empty stomach or otherwise...

try taking an orange, they make my feel better, when i feel like throwing up...

Hi Teresa.

Hi Honey

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif jess i left you a comment on myspace well more like a pic Hello Han


----------



## han

Hi teresa hows it going


----------



## Teresamachado

JessKaa I don't have you on myspace.





This is me

www.myspace.com/212nnyc

Add me


----------



## Jesskaa

I added you &amp; I left you a comment back Han.

So how is everybody?


----------



## Teresamachado

I'm fine! Thanks

Did you see the pic that I posted of the snow? That is how things are here.


----------



## pla4u

SNOW! Dont see that very often snowed a little the day I left CT (tuesday)


----------



## mintesa

im fine, letting my fiance get me some stuff from the post office. hehe i have to send christmas stuff... booooo christmas. hehehe but its ok, im sending my dad cookies, his GF a Clairns gift set. and my god mother cookies.

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm fine! Thanks
Did you see the pic that I posted of the snow? That is how things are here.






you need more snow




hi paula, long time no see


----------



## Jesskaa

Im writing a report on the spice girls for my music class.


----------



## pla4u

Are you home schooled Jess?

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im fine, letting my fiance get me some stuff from the post office. hehe i have to send christmas stuff... booooo christmas. hehehe but its ok, im sending my dad cookies, his GF a Clairns gift set. and my god mother cookies.


you need more snow





hi paula, long time no see





Glad to be here..have a few minuits between jobs thought I would check on my friends and make sure your all behaving


----------



## Teresamachado

Lol That was enough snow for people to start driving crazy!

PAULA


----------



## Jesskaa

No. Im out of school today again.

I know my report is due tomorrow, so im just going to do it.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol That was enough snow for people to start driving crazy!
PAULA





YEpp dont take much





Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No. Im out of school today again. I know my report is due tomorrow, so im just going to do it.

OH OK




Well gota get back to work by !!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Byee Paula. Have fun at work!


----------



## mintesa

oh oh, my fiance, gunnar, forgot the keys in the car. so he had to wait for his dad in the post office, to ocme with other set of keys.

this has been happening a lot lately. he must be school stressed.


----------



## Teresamachado

Aww poor him.

That happened to me once. I remember that it was raining and it was very cold and I had to wait about an hour before I was able to open the car. What was so messed up about it was that I left my license at work and I was afraid that if I called the cops they were going to ask me for it and that is why it took me the longest! After that I learned my lesson and I called Verizon and added RR. hehehe


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont have a car to lock my keys into yet.


----------



## han

when that happens we have to call popalock


----------



## Jesskaa

Im ready for a nap.


----------



## Teresamachado

lol popalock!


----------



## TylerD

Forgetting your keys in the car must suck. One time I forgot mine on the bus that was terrible, Luckily the bus driver had them and when it came back around I got them



THat was scarry haah.


----------



## Jesskaa

Im so sleepy! and Im really hungry!


----------



## TylerD

Im really hungry to as usual I always am after work. Im going out for supper tonight I think. YAY


----------



## Jesskaa

Yay! Whatcha gonna get?

I think Im going to search for some food.


----------



## jeansguyokc

Im hungry too. Trying to figure out what ot fix for dinner.


----------



## Jesskaa

being hungry sucks.


----------



## han

i just ate bonos


----------



## TylerD

Im not sure what we are going to eat....hmmmm... Better be something good. A buffet of chinese food would be sooo damn good right now haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

bonos?

Mmmmh I love chinese food. Gosh darn now I want some.


----------



## han

my favorite is red lobster i love seafood


----------



## Jesskaa

Pretty soon I'll be at 600posts!


----------



## pla4u

hey gang....where we going for dinner??? Olive Garden or maybe [email protected]@ters.??


----------



## han

hooter's i like there buffalo shrimp yummm, and i even like the eye candy


----------



## pla4u

well gota sign out to drive home....Later people!


----------



## Jesskaa

when I was little I told my mom I wanted to work at hooters, she didnt find it funny but i laughed.

Anywayss eat somewhere good!


----------



## TylerD

You guys suck make a rhyme in my thread unless you cant.... I bet my Rhyme will own!! I should submit it to newdays magazine.

Anywho im hungry... where are my folks grrr


----------



## han

jess and tyler need to merge your threads together this back and forth thing is grrrrr!!

but i think your thread tyler has a ghost.. unless im seeing thing's


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, I know. I hate going from my thread to his thread then I get confused who's thread im posting in.


----------



## TylerD

A ghost??? How can you see a ghost in a computer?? Maybe its in your house and you just caught a glimpse in the monitor...hope I didnt scare ya hehe.


----------



## han

i will just say it's NOT my computer you have a piss off ghost. that post then delete the post.. you figure it out

and i left you the same comment pic on myspace tyler that i left jess..


----------



## Jesskaa

Han, you confuse me.


----------



## han

this is what the ghost post then next time i went in there it was gone


----------



## Jesskaa

Han, your seeing things!


----------



## mintesa

hi im back from the teather. we had baked chicken for dinner. we put it inthe oven while we went swimming. i love baked chicken. mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## han

no jess i wasnt seeing things tyler has a pissoff ghost and his thread spooks me out!!


----------



## TylerD

Ya im confussed myself hahah., Hi Anna





MUT seems so quiet right now doesnt it?


----------



## Jesskaa

Han, your crazy!




Im sure you saw it, Im sure.


----------



## mintesa

hello, yes it does.





Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no jess i wasnt seeing things tyler has a pissoff ghost and his thread spooks me out!! i wanna see the ghost too. ok i will be the police watcher in the other thread.


----------



## han

ok anna you can be the ghost buster


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok anna you can be the ghost buster lol


----------



## TylerD

I was watching Home Improvement today, thats a hilarious show.


----------



## Jesskaa

Ghost Bustersssss.


----------



## TylerD

Congrats Jess your crappy little thread has officially beat mine somehow grrrrrr must be cuz you send them money or something.


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats Jess your crappy little thread has officially beat mine somehow grrrrrr must be cuz you send them money or something. well she send me lots of rice last monday....


----------



## han

no tyler your thread has GHOST that run people away or should i say scare people away


----------



## TylerD

LOL Anna... So thats what it takes to get you posting haha I knew she was sending you something. I had no idea she would go that low tisk tisk tisk.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Congrats Jess your crappy little thread has officially beat mine somehow grrrrrr must be cuz you send them money or something. Thanks. hahaha.


----------



## TylerD

I tried to smash your thread out of MUT but in attempt all I did was smash my monitor


----------



## mintesa

gonna take my contacts off, i see blurry by now...

tried any contacts that are super good? the best i have tried is purvision. its fine the first week, i take them out at night (eventhough you can keep them on a month) but then they get kind of hard after a week.

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried to smash your thread out of MUT but in attempt all I did was smash my monitor



lol


----------



## Jesskaa

Dont hate my thread. Hate yours. :]]


----------



## mintesa

11 more days and i will have been in MUT for a year.


----------



## Jesskaa

Woah I made 600 posts already.


----------



## TylerD

Whoooo.. Anna why dont you just wear glasses? I used to wear contacts since accutane I cant now... my eyes like hurt with them in haha. SO I just stick to glasses. You can get frameless glasses and they are so light.

Jess I cant hate my thread because I love it


----------



## Jesskaa

Accutane can mess with your eyes too? great great, I were contacts.


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whoooo.. Anna why dont you just wear glasses? I used to wear contacts since accutane I cant now... my eyes like hurt with them in haha. SO I just stick to glasses. You can get frameless glasses and they are so light.
Jess I cant hate my thread because I love it





yes i have been using glasses. its only now that i am in the search of some super feel contact lenses. but that probably doesnt exist.i also hate when my glasses cover my eyeshadow.... and mascarra



(vain)

i was looking for frameless too, havent found any right ones. ah i will keep on looking in january i guess, i was planing frameless of sexy seethrough plastic ones.


----------



## TylerD

Jess I dont mean to scare you but you wont be able to wear those while your on accutane seriously. It hurts so bad... I tried but you just cant.. Your eyes get very dry, you will have to go back to glasses.

Anna I dont wear eye shadow or anything so I dont know hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But im sure there are good contacts out there, just do a search on google for eye contacts or something or go down to your eye doctor and see what he says.


----------



## Jesskaa

dang it i hate hate hate hate wearing my glasses.

grrr.


----------



## tadzio79

awww I'm sorry Jess...

There's always contacts or lasik... I could tell you my story.. hehehe

anyways, I would skip the whole procedure talk for now because I'm not sure if anyone wants to know, lol

I was almost legally blind, wore glasses since I was like 8 till about 20 years old. My prescription was like negative ten or something and I couldn't see anything literally past one foot (everything was a big blur basically).

I've been so grateful to be able to see everything in clear view since I've had my lasik surgery done. I was feeling like a kid in the candy store, trying to look at everything I could possibly see! and no more glasses! yay!


----------



## Jesskaa

But see I probably wont be able to wear contacts (I wear them now) But since Im going on Accutane.. I wont.

I'd like to get Lazik but I dont have the cash.


----------



## han

im back.. jess glasses are cute!


----------



## Geek

[No message]


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But see I probably wont be able to wear contacts (I wear them now) But since Im going on Accutane.. I wont.
I'd like to get Lazik but I dont have the cash.

same problem here. but time will fly, then we will do our Lazik


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif &lt;------- likes han's avatar thanks tony.. what do you like about it


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

thanks tony.. what do you like about it 


Do I have to explain?



LOL It's a great pic of you.



LOL


----------



## han

ok we will leave it at that..haha lol


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

ok we will leave it at that..haha lol 


LOL it used to flash sexy, what happened to it? or is it my eyes?


----------



## han

we dont need no more pissoff ghost maybe i should change my avater


----------



## mintesa

no i like that avi too. hehe.

bedtime for me. see you tomorrow guys



have fun!


----------



## han

nite anna..


----------



## Jesskaa

She's gone country.


----------



## TylerD

This new cologne I got in the mail is great.... SOmeone from MUT sent it to me a long time ago and I just got it today I dont know who it was and they sent me a green clay mask.,... I want to write a thread and ask who it was but I have to many open haha... So strange.


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohhh, Cologne. I sit next to this kid named Tommy in my American History class and he breathes really heavy and it annoys me and when he breathes out I can smell his cologne, and it smells really good. But Tommy hates me because I say Hi to him in math class, and They're was a joke about him looking good in tight pants and he thinks just because I'm random I made the joke up. no way.

But anways, Thats great though..


----------



## TylerD

Hahah thanks for sharring that with me JEss  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have decided I want to live the rest of my life without pants


----------



## Jesskaa

Your welcome! By the way you reached 1,400. I'm not sure how to respond about the pants thing.. I can't think of anything good. haha.


----------



## TylerD

WHooo I didnt even notice thats awesome I rock haha..

As for the pants lmao dont respond... Just wish me luck


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, sure you do.

Good luck.

"But when you think tim mcgraw i hope you think my favorite song."

I was singing that and my mom shut the door and told me i quote "dont sing, its awful." haha. im still singing!

I'm in a chatty mood.


----------



## TylerD

Im eating an apple while drinking Apply Juice, man im danegerous.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well... that sounds very apple-ish.

i think.

Its snowing!


----------



## TylerD

You think snow is all nice until this happens:






I hate snow so damn bad lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

haha. I dont have a car! So, I have no problem. Anddd snow means no school. But I kinda of want to go tomorrow I miss my friends. Ecept my face is all broken out from the medicine but oh well..

Does Canada have different tv shows and channels from us?


----------



## TylerD

Ya my face is $hit to oh well not the end of the world





No Canada has all the same as US haha... we get everything you guys do like TBS and all the movie channels and stuff





My top fave shows goes as follow:

1.) King Of Queens.

2.) Everybody Loves Ray

3.) The Simpsons.

4.) Family Guy.

5.) My Boys haha such a funny show


----------



## Jesskaa

Really. I never knew that, I always thought you guys had better tv shows than US. I watch the first 2 you mention and I've heard of the rest but never watched them. I like forensic stuff like coldcases and Law &amp; order.


----------



## TylerD

You have never watched The Simpsons omg its such a popular show and Family guy you have never seen OMG your killing me hahaha. You have to watch, best shows ever. Family Guy is like rated number one show down here in Canada.

Law And Order I dont like much, some episodes of special victims can be good but some are just so boring its hard to sit through, If you like that show you would like the movie Sleepers... I love that movies. Its one of my fave movies. It has Robert DeNiro and Kevin Bacon and Brad Pitt in it... So great.


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont wanna kill you! haha.. I've seen little pieces of Family guy and Maybe one episode of The simpsons. I dont know, they dont attract me.

The only one I like is special victims. I'll check that movie out thanks!


----------



## TylerD

I also like Seduction School... They dont show it much anymore.. but it is a documentry used to be on twice a month or something like that. Was awesome.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well, I've never heard of that.

Im going to go to bed now, and hopefully be able to fall asleep and have enough energy for tomorrow and wont fall asleep in school after not being there for 3 days!

So goodnight!


----------



## TylerD

Night Jess



Have a good sleep...



And good luck with school tomorrow, I hate school


----------



## michal_cohen

school is no good for you

your way smarter then anyone in there......


----------



## TylerD

If you are referring to me Michal



No Im not that smart haha I did make it through High School though



Whooo.... But I never liked doing school, I was so lazy and didnt do the work lol..


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

school is no good for you
your way smarter then anyone in there......




I'm the smartest



lol


----------



## Jesskaa

Im already for school! Talk to you all after school! tgif.


----------



## Teresamachado

Morning!

JessKaa Wearing glasses can be very fashionable. I would know because the company that I work for is known for that!


----------



## mintesa

wohooooooooo friday. im off in 3 hours muahahahaha!


----------



## Teresamachado

YAYAYAYAY FRIDAY!!!!! you are too funny mintesa! Are we drinking tonight?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello!


----------



## TylerD

Im drinking a juice box


----------



## Jesskaa

Im having a pepsi and it taste good because I havent had pepsi in months.


----------



## TylerD

Pepsi is no good Jess haha. You need to go for coke


----------



## Jesskaa

Well, my parents are 'pepsi people' we have stacks of pepsi in our house. And they dont buy anything else nor do they ever share. But I got lucky today and asked for one... i prefer coke or dr.pepper.


----------



## echanting

hi Jess

enjoy your Pepsi

sorry Tyler but my fav is Pepsi


----------



## Jesskaa

Thank you, I am enjoying my pepsi!

Well guys I have to go get new antibiotics for my acne since the ones made me sick, Im getting a new antibiotics. I hope theese ones dont make me sick. I cant afford to get sick again.

I just noticed All my hearts are filled up.

I hope i reach closer to 800 by sunday night.


----------



## TylerD

echanting thats to bad



haha. Naw jk here is my take on it.

Coke goes very very very very good with alcohol haha and pepsi doesnt. Pepsi is a flat version of coke which in terms can be good if you are super hot and want to chug something then Pepsi is good. But if you want something to sip while eating or having an alcoholic beverage then coca cola is the way to go for sure. Plus Santa drinks coke


----------



## mintesa

no no, no coke nor pepsi, only water for you guys





hi im back.

i only drink coke when i eat burgers or pizza. its just not a burger or pizza without a coke.

also mixing coke and fanta is good. its caled spezie in german.

we also mix 7up and beer together, for the kids, thats called raddler.... mmmmmmmmm

9-8 more posts before 15oo muhahahaha

damn i cannot talk to myself to get more posts


----------



## TylerD

Anna you are lucky we dont have Fanta here. Lately I have been drinking lots and lots of water, because my face has been so dry so hopefully that helps. I dont drink pop all that much. When I was on tane I never drank pop just did a water diet haha.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no no, no coke nor pepsi, only water for you guys



hi im back.

i only drink coke when i eat burgers or pizza. its just not a burger or pizza without a coke.

also mixing coke and fanta is good. its caled spezie in german.

we also mix 7up and beer together, for the kids, thats called raddler.... mmmmmmmmm

9-8 more posts before 15oo muhahahaha

damn i cannot talk to myself to get more posts





i tught that im the only one that drink coke just with burger or pizza





good to know that im not alone


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no no, no coke nor pepsi, only water for you guys



hi im back.

i only drink coke when i eat burgers or pizza. its just not a burger or pizza without a coke.

also mixing coke and fanta is good. its caled spezie in german.

we also mix 7up and beer together, for the kids, thats called raddler.... mmmmmmmmm

9-8 more posts before 15oo muhahahaha

damn i cannot talk to myself to get more posts





I'll talk to ya...you ever bake biscuits and use soda instead of water? I made some with some black cherry soda and bisquik ...I thought it was rather good...


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i tught that im the only one that drink coke just with burger or pizza



good to know that im not alone

ey hehe yehey, i thougth so too.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ey hehe yehey, i thougth so too.



your my coke buddy


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll talk to ya...you ever bake biscuits and use soda instead of water? I made some with some black cherry soda and bisquik ...I thought it was rather good...

and the dough didnt change? i mean same soft or hard cookie? oh im gonna bake when we finally move.... i cant bake cookies here. last time i did my mother in law, keeps on saying why dont you do like this, or this.... blabla...also when i cook dinner she ALWAYS changes the heat on my stuff...





and then, she hides some of my cookies for years!!!!! we went to a overnight in a summercottage. and she was like, IM BRINGING ALL THE FOOD , dont bring that.... ofcourse we didnt listen... then we went hiking. she takes out some christmas cookies that i baked a year ago. and im like "shit, my cookies, they are gonna taste like nothing now". and they did.

oh man...

cant wait to move


----------



## TylerD

Im playing with cards and tired... I cant wait to have some food in me!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Im freezing!


----------



## han

im a soda junkie!! hi everyone


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello Han!


----------



## TylerD

Howdy Han, whats going on


----------



## Little_Lisa

Jess, every time I see your title I start hearing and picturing in my mind William Hung singing, "*Talk to me, *tell me your name, you blow me off like it's all the same, you lit a fuse and now i'm tickin' away like a bomb, yeah, baby......"

She bangs, she bangs!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Well that was intresting! hahaha.



I've never had anybody tell me something like that before.


----------



## han

nothing much just bored i just got done cooking pasta and i made cupcakes for kids well i ate more than they did

hi anna where are you


----------



## TylerD

I need more friends on myspace, i look like a loser...... Anywho im going out soon whooo


----------



## Little_Lisa

Mmmm, I want a cuppie cake! What kind?


----------



## Jesskaa

Well, Lisa.. Your name reminds me of my Cousin who is the bride in that picture.

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nothing much just bored i just got done cooking pasta and i made cupcakes for kids well i ate more than they did
hi anna where are you

I love cupcakes.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, Lisa.. Your name reminds me of my Cousin who is the bride in that picture.

I love cupcakes.





Aww, what a beautiful, blushing bride your cousin is! And who's the cute little kid?


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nothing much just bored i just got done cooking pasta and i made cupcakes for kids well i ate more than they did
hi anna where are you

hi i was writing scary stories in the scary thread




i want cupcake too


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi i was writing scary stories in the scary thread



I have been staying out of that one. I'm too scared to go in there. I don't wanna pee in my pants.
Yo, Han, quit eating all the cupcakes and share 'em with us! hehe


----------



## Jesskaa

I have another cousin named Megan, and thats her 2 year old boy named Jake. She's got 3 cute children.


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been staying out of that one. I'm too scared to go in there. I don't wanna pee in my pants.
Yo, Han, quit eating all the cupcakes and share 'em with us! hehe

i love scary stories. but when i see movies, then i cant sleep like for a week. still i wanna see. but i kind of stopped now... i rather want my sleep.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well I cant find my mom. I just ran up and down the house 2 times.. And No sign of her. weird.


----------



## han

i ate too many they are white cake with cream cheese whip frosting, im gonna go back in that ghost story thread later im just now geting over the fright of the ghost in tylers thread is it safe to go in there..lol i dont have alot of myspace friends either tyler it dont make us losers i dont want a bunch of people lurkeing in if i dont know them


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love scary stories. but when i see movies, then i cant sleep like for a week. still i wanna see. but i kind of stopped now... i rather want my sleep. I love scary movies....as long as they are just true suspenses and no demon possessed stuff going on. I try to avoid watching that sort of thing. That's kinda why i'm staying out of the scary stories thread b/c I don't know what's in there. I have some scary stories of that nature from my childhood but I don't like to discuss them because it brings back bad memories.

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I cant find my mom. I just ran up and down the house 2 times.. And No sign of her. weird. Y'all playing hide n' seek?


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

I am depressed--missing an old flame--wanna write him really bad-but why? Just show how I feel--should I send a card? He lives with a new love--still keeps in touch with me--just playing me along right perye


----------



## Jesskaa

I wish we were. But really I dont know where she went!


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *nurseperye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am depressed--missing an old flame--wanna write him really bad-but why? Just show how I feel--should I send a card? He lives with a new love--still keeps in touch with me--just playing me along right perye I would try to let him go. Sorry you're feeling down, though. Maybe we can cheer ya up.


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *nurseperye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am depressed--missing an old flame--wanna write him really bad-but why? Just show how I feel--should I send a card? He lives with a new love--still keeps in touch with me--just playing me along right perye ah



just stay in this thread for a while to get rid of being depressed darling. my advice is not to write him anything. just put him in the back of your mind for a while.

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love scary movies....as long as they are just true suspenses and no demon possessed stuff going on. I try to avoid watching that sort of thing. That's kinda why i'm staying out of the scary stories thread b/c I don't know what's in there. I have some scary stories of that nature from my childhood but I don't like to discuss them because it brings back bad memories.

oh yeah i hate those demonic movies, they scare me to death! they leave images in my head for a week.


----------



## han

lisa, maybe you can help nurseperye, alot of times when she goes in a thread instead of replying she will start a new thread to reply she just did it a few minutes ago and i dont think she realize it though so maybe you can exsplain to her..


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lisa, maybe you can help nurseperye, alot of times when she goes in a thread instead of replying she will start a new thread to reply she just did it a few minutes ago and i dont think she realize it though so maybe you can exsplain to her.. She's pressing "New thread" instead of "new reply"


----------



## mintesa

my cat is getting so deaf and blind. some time ago, i had my boots in the middle of the hallway. which was never a problem. but she bumped into them in the dark, and she got so scared she screamed.

then i always have to make noise now when i start approaching her, if she cant see me. otherwise she gets a hardattack, coz she didnt hear i was about to come. then when i reach her she screames again.


----------



## Little_Lisa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lisa, maybe you can help nurseperye, alot of times when she goes in a thread instead of replying she will start a new thread to reply she just did it a few minutes ago and i dont think she realize it though so maybe you can exsplain to her.. So her post about missing her old flame was meant for another thread?? I just thought she was chattin'.


----------



## mintesa

im watching mean girls.


----------



## Jesskaa

Mean girls. I liked that movie. Made me scared of 7th grade/8th grade but I liked the movie.


----------



## mintesa

7th grade i was the geek and the girls i thought who were my friends made fun of my behind my back.

i also dressed up so horrible people actually made tactless commends about my clothes. i didnt even get it at first. coz i didnt understand what was ugly clothes and what was nice. or in and out. i didnt mind about these kind of things.


----------



## han

i like mean girls i like lindsay i know shes a drama queen but im weird.. what can i say im so tired tonight


----------



## mintesa

she looked pretty in this movie. hope she wont get skinny like all those other movie girls.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So her post about missing her old flame was meant for another thread?? I just thought she was chattin'. no not about her old flame im talking about when some one starts a thread instead of hiting the reply she starts a new thread


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 7th grade i was the geek and the girls i thought who were my friends made fun of my behind my back.
i also dressed up so horrible people actually made tactless commends about my clothes. i didnt even get it at first. coz i didnt understand what was ugly clothes and what was nice. or in and out. i didnt mind about these kind of things.

aw. :[ I have good friends, and then I have friends who arn't the kind I plan on keeping around but since Im new around here Im trying to be nice. But not stupid, because I know girls are mean. the reason I get made fun of is because of my acne, But thats hopefully going to change oneday.. since Im going on accutane.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she looked pretty in this movie. hope she wont get skinny like all those other movie girls. i think she is gaining weight so she looks better i love her hair the color it is now and the layers


----------



## mintesa

did you guys sent the Secret Santa already? I did. I had a hard time finding something, since the wishlist was something that i couldnt get here...




hope she wont think im a bum.... im still stressed about it....


----------



## han

i didnt do the secret santa not cause im cheap charlie but i am lazy to list my wants. is it to late to sign up


----------



## Jesskaa

I can't do the secrect santa, mom would have a fit about me sending in the mail. :[


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aw. :[ I have good friends, and then I have friends who arn't the kind I plan on keeping around but since Im new around here Im trying to be nice. But not stupid, because I know girls are mean. the reason I get made fun of is because of my acne, But thats hopefully going to change oneday.. since Im going on accutane. yeah people are stupid. well this was a new school, an all girls school, so it was just a mess of a school! hehe. then one girl shoved a phone number of another girl in my bag. i didnt understand it at all at first. and they were laughing. i realized later, when i learned how the world actually is, that it was a gay girl who wanted to go out with me.
funny, when i started dressing right people stopped making fun of me. thats just crazy i didnt have money to buy nice clothes anyway, so i starved myself and saved all my allowance. highschool sucks!

good night guys, im off to bed. see you tomorrow. have a nice sleep. 2 am here now.


----------



## Jesskaa

Geesh, thats rude. I hate many girls at my school. I never have a converstation with girls at my school, they're all catty and never think with there mind they just go by if the person is ugly, doesnt wear what they wear, and stuff. I can't stand having a good converstation with them. I know once my Acne clears up, I'll have a lot of friends, but I will know that my friends who didnt care when I had acne were better. :/ pfft Im not even in highschool.

Goodnight! I have 700 posts.

I NEED 100 MORE, AND I CAN SEE VIDEOS!


----------



## pla4u

Hey people can be mean, I dont put much thought in what a person looks like or how they dress, its how a person acts and treats others that make them eather beutiful or ugly ...some of the worlds prettyest people on the outside are allso the most horrid and ugly on the inside....


----------



## Jesskaa

I know. I agree with you Paula.


----------



## pla4u

I do have a clue what you go through with skin problems, my youngest son had perscrips for pills and this real hevey cream he had to smeer on his face every nite..


----------



## Jesskaa

Uhh skin, is awful. But thank god Im starting on Accutane. I have high hopes it will work. :/ geesh i hate when people are literally so stupid to me.. I had one kid once who said to me "Why dont you just wash your face?" like it was that simple. I hate kids.


----------



## TylerD

Sorry to hear Jess, but dont worry accutane will clear you up perfect. ANd dont listen to kids like that, they have no idea how tough it is... I just ignore people like that. You still look great so dont be down



Accutane will take care of it all.


----------



## Jesskaa

Thank you tyler.



i hope it does, really.


----------



## TylerD

Jess I think you need to relax quit shouting at me and have a pepsi... hehe jk im just bored and you arent giving me much to work with.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, okay. I dont know what to talk about!


----------



## TylerD

Lets talk about Pants. I like Pants


----------



## Jesskaa

I thought you were going to wear pants anymore? What happened to that plan?

my pants right now are cute, by the way.. oh i just realized what BTW stand for "by the way"...


----------



## TylerD

LMAO Jess your funny hahah you didnt know waht that stand for actually I didnt either till like a month ago so its all good..

And you are right I wont wear pants anymore, but I might feel weird if im walking around in my Scooby Doo underwear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :O  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I really didnt.. I thought you all were crazy because the only thing I could make up was "But i wondering" And I didnt get were the 't' was suppose to go, so i just pretended like I understood. But I've been wondering for days.

haha, you might be a little cold too with the winter. you know?


----------



## TylerD

Hahah you are right... ALSO seems your thread is dieing abit



How sad.


----------



## Jesskaa

that was a pathetic attempt to show sympathy for my poor dying thread.. which is still ahead of yours BTW. haha.


----------



## pla4u

Good Morning People!!


----------



## michal_cohen

good afternon p

how are you today?


----------



## mintesa

hello everyone, i sinned while i was offline. went to the mall and ended up buying underwear for 200 dollars at LaSenza. here is my haul


----------



## pla4u

GREAT! I love that white bra with the design! the rest is really cool too!


----------



## mintesa

yeah it looks a little weird in the picture, looks better in person


----------



## pla4u

I think it would be great to go get fitted for a nice bra...I'd be too enbarrased to do it though...


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it would be great to go get fitted for a nice bra...I'd be too enbarrased to do it though... what the lady did was just measured the circumference around my chest, there where the bra would actually hold on to your chest, like where you close the bra from behind.... that was 32 inches, then she looked at my width, and i guess i was D wide... or you can just measure your chest, and then try all the cup sizes and see which one you like the most.
paula im gonna eat now ok, im starving be back soon, goona miss you while i eat


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what the lady did was just measured the circumference around my chest, there where the bra would actually hold on to your chest, like where you close the bra from behind.... that was 32 inches, then she looked at my width, and i guess i was D wide... or you can just measure your chest, and then try all the cup sizes and see which one you like the most.
paula im gonna eat now ok, im starving be back soon, goona miss you while i eat





OK See ya soon hon


----------



## diamondskey

Hi, Jess

Thank you for being friendly and have a great weekend. And when you want to talk you can talk to me favorite subject music.


----------



## michal_cohen




----------



## Jesskaa

Hello!!


----------



## pla4u

well gang. I gota get to the grocery stores,,, I'll be back later...LOVE YOU GUYS!


----------



## Jesskaa

Well.. Bye Paula!


----------



## michal_cohen

i just found this funny picture:


----------



## Jesskaa

lol Michal!


----------



## michal_cohen

well i found this cute site and im kinda bored


----------



## Jesskaa

I get the feeling that...that icon is about tyler in your sig.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I get the feeling that...that icon is about tyler in your sig.



its attched to the sig' ,no?





i left you a comment on myspace but i cant see her

do you see her?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hehe





Yes i can see the girl, thanks for the comment!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hehe




Yes i can see the girl, thanks for the comment!

i just found this cool site

check this out:


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha I like ducks!

I off to go take a shower, thanks for talking with me Michal!


----------



## michal_cohen

any time jess


----------



## Jesskaa

Woah back from the shower!


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just found this funny picture:




http://www.yourcoolprofile.com/Image...-comment-a.jpg

lol




hi girls, i visited my friend after eating. she moved to a new place. and they got a dog. but im gonna swim before it closes, be back later. i sitll havent cleaned


----------



## han

anna are you taliking about your pregnant friend how is she doing


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello!

Yes, it was a long shower.. haha.


----------



## pla4u

Hey guys whats up?

I like the pics your posting Michal ..


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Delphine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You've posted a very nice fotd Paula! Good job! Thank You Sweetie



I do my best with what I got...I did an OOTD too


----------



## tadzio79

haha, I like the cookie monster one Michal!!!

I've seen the duckie one before, and used it before... lol


----------



## Jesskaa

My thread is dying.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey guys whats up?I like the pics your posting Michal ..





thank you

i was bored


----------



## pla4u

well how can I un-bore you?


----------



## Jesskaa

Mhh.. I dont know?


----------



## michal_cohen

this one is nice really cool


----------



## pla4u

ya wana go dancing?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well how can I un-bore you? im not bored right now
you fly a lot

i never did can you give me some tips


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh that looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ya wana go dancing?http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p190/pla4u/dance.jpg

cute

love your photo by the way


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im not bored right now
you fly a lot

i never did can you give me some tips

Sure just extend your arms , run really fast and flap your arms real fast ,flap flap flapbefore you know it you will be airborn!!!

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cutelove your photo by the way

thank you..



what do you need to know about flying hon?


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, Flying is fun Michal! Seriously.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sure just extend your arms , run really fast and flap your arms real fast ,flap flap flapbefore you know it you will be airborn!!!

thank you..



what do you need to know about flying hon?

lol





what i need to do on the first flight (befor in the middle after)

im scared of hights but this is kinda diffrent(i think )

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha, Flying is fun Michal! Seriously. i always wanted to fly
israel is so tiny you can drive everywhere in 9 houres


----------



## Jesskaa

Im really scared of heights and flying doesnt bother you.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im really scared of heights and flying doesnt bother you. ok thanksi think i will feel the same


----------



## pla4u

well tak some dramadeen you know that stuff for motion sickness,,,even if you do not get motion sick it will relax you , just make sure it is the stuff without caffine in it,, and after you take off its really not much diffrent than a long bus ride bring somthing to read and some music you will be fine..


----------



## Jesskaa

Its not scary at all if thats what your worried about. Your so excited to get were your going.. its just amazing to look down too. Sit next to a window if you can, It will really be a beauitful sight to look down. I love flying.


----------



## michal_cohen

its doesnt matter where you sit or where you go

the only thing that matter is the person that sit next to you


----------



## Jesskaa

That is true.


----------



## Teresamachado

Hi guys!


----------



## Jesskaa

Teresa! were have you been??


----------



## pla4u

Hi Teresa!


----------



## Teresamachado

Sleeping! I had the company party last night and I had fun I we came home like around 5:00 am. HEHE


----------



## Jesskaa

Woah, what a party girl.


----------



## Teresamachado

What a night too! OMG OMG


----------



## pla4u

are you rested and OK now? or do you still need recuperating time..?


----------



## Teresamachado

I'm just taking lil naps here and there but I think I'm fine now






Hi Paula


----------



## Jesskaa

"..Marsha Marsha Marsha.."


----------



## pla4u

Sigh gota run some erands will try to come back in a bit

Love you guys


----------



## han

did i hear pArty! "where"


----------



## Jesskaa

hello han!!


----------



## han

hey jess did you miss me???????? i been cleaning the house all day so i can relax and just hang out tomorrow!


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes, Yes i did. I havent done anything all day.


----------



## Teresamachado

Hi Han


----------



## han

hey teresa i like your avater!!


----------



## Teresamachado

Thanks han I love Stuart!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

I like whos the boss.


----------



## michal_cohen

its allready 1:13 at night

when im in mut the time is flyin'


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes time does sure flyyyyyy.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks han I love Stuart!!!! yes he is funny in more ways than one


----------



## Teresamachado

He sure is


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif anna are you taliking about your pregnant friend how is she doing they got a dog now. her new guy was painting the apartment. and her x just bought a flat. i think she is fine i hope. and she is not eating sugar for some reason. i brought her german gingerbread. a whole package. but she didnt tell me she is not eating sugar. so her new guy is gonna eat all of them




and then i told her about that gunnar is in this difficult course in school and that he is always up until 4 am studying. and she was like "and thats ok for you?" and i was like



"huh, what do you mean? i dont mind, i dont want him to fail." (that was her reason she broke up with her x, that he had no time for her always studying, and he got depressed, and then she got sad (a long version short))

but she seems happy. and she calls her new guy "papa" when she talks to the dog... like "dont disturb papa"

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ya wana go dancing?http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p190/pla4u/dance.jpg

lol thats cute!
wow you guys have been talking while i was gone.

i cleaned like crazy, i even screwed the sink from below, so all those hairballs fall out. YUCK it was a monster.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif they got a dog now. her new guy was painting the apartment. and her x just bought a flat. i think she is fine i hope. and she is not eating sugar for some reason. i brought her german gingerbread. a whole package. but she didnt tell me she is not eating sugar. so her new guy is gonna eat all of them




and then i told her about that gunnar is in this difficult course in school and that he is always up until 4 am studying. and she was like "and thats ok for you?" and i was like



"huh, what do you mean? i dont mind, i dont want him to fail." (that was her reason she broke up with her x, that he had no time for her always studying, and he got depressed, and then she got sad (a long version short))

but she seems happy. and she calls her new guy "papa" when she talks to the dog... like "dont disturb papa"

EEEEWwwww ya emptied t

he trap???? YECH!

lol thats cute!

wow you guys have been talking while i was gone.

i cleaned like crazy, i even screwed the sink from below, so all those hairballs fall out. YUCK it was a monster.





EEEEWwwww ya emptied the trap???? YECH!


----------



## han

i just got done cleaning to so i can relax tomorrow, im glad your friend is doing good i was wondering about that


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif EEEEWwwww ya emptied the trap???? YECH!



i know hehe. but otherwise the sink always gets stuck. hubby doesnt know how to do it





Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just got done cleaning to so i can relax tomorrow, im glad your friend is doing good i was wondering about that i gave her my xmas gift for her. she said long time ago she wants a rabarbadad book. you know those cartoons. and i was like "really?" i knew she loves those things so she wasnt joking, she has glasses of them in the house. she was very happy about the book, she said she will read it to her baby


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello guys!


----------



## mintesa

gunnar is so funny, he went early to bed, and was like "im waking up 8am tomorrow". I keep on browsing MU while he is starting to cuddle in bed. all in a sudden he stands up, dresses again and is now chatting on a game development site... boyz boyz, dont know what they want. hehe.

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello guys! hello! wazzup.
i will brush my teeth brb. i cant stop eating wafers, so i have to brush teeth.


----------



## pla4u

Maybe he really wasn't sleepy.. he was just hopeing you would join him..


----------



## han

aww thats cute anna your friend is lucky to have you as a friend, are you warming up to her new boyfriend yet or is it still weird for you ?? i dont let my friend bring her boyfriends to my house she changes them so often and there all shady i dont like a bunch of people im not comfortable with know where i live, am i weird?? hey jess where you been?


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe he really wasn't sleepy.. he was just hopeing you would join him..






i missed my chance, damn.


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey Han! Nowhere, just on and off you know.


----------



## han

me to im kind of bored im almost at 1800 post


----------



## Jesskaa

You'll be there in no time!


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww thats cute anna your friend is lucky to have you as a friend, are you warming up to her new boyfriend yet or is it still weird for you ?? i dont let my friend bring her boyfriends to my house she changes them so often and there all shady i dont like a bunch of people im not comfortable with know where i live, am i weird?? hey jess where you been? no no, you are not weird, i so understand you. well he was just painting the walls, i was only talking to my friend. and i wouldnt know what to talk to him anyway, im very bad in smalltalk, like when i know that i would never really get close to that person or not meet that person anytime soon. but he is ok, i said Hi to him and Bye. he was just really busy painting. maybe we will talk more some other time. i do talk to eddas BF though, but thats coz he was in school with me, and i actually know what to talk about... if edda had another BF then i probably wouldnt talk to that guy either... am i weird? i just am very silent, unless i talk to someone i know.

50 pages!


----------



## TylerD

Whooooooooo big day for me haha, I was out all day... now im back and tired as hell because last night I only got 5 hrs of sleep



Booooh!!! Hi everyone


----------



## mintesa

oh well time to sleep, lets see if gunnar gives me a chance to flirt with him tonight


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello Tyler! Atleast you did something today! I havent done anything.

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh well time to sleep, lets see if gunnar gives me a chance to flirt with him tonight



Goodnight


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whooooooooo big day for me haha, I was out all day... now im back and tired as hell because last night I only got 5 hrs of sleep



Booooh!!! Hi everyone



ey you are back! hehe but im off to sleep. well see you tomorrow too. hope you get more sleep this night. probably were partying?




maybe i will dream of wrinkle creams tonight. good night all!


----------



## TylerD

Alrighty night night Anna



And I wasnt partying hahaha I was actually just out with friends late having coffee, then came home and talked with Michal for a while.

Jess its all good, I have days like tomorrow where I wont do a damn thing haha. I wont even get up to shave or nothing just gonna sleep all day


----------



## Jesskaa

I wont be doing anything tomorrow either but homework.. which i might do tonight. I need to start getting back to the ymca more often.. I should go all next week. Yes.

god, im so bored.


----------



## han

nite anna, and dam tyler where you been, oh the coffe shop i thought maybe the ghost in your thread got you..haha. lol im soooo bored


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha Han!


----------



## TylerD

Haha Han.. Well my friends wanted to drink but they know I am trying to stop drinking all together so we just decided to go to a coffee house. I actually did magic for some people lasst night haha it was fun



Now here I sit bored but its all good because Im really tired. I might go to a movie later but im not sure. Im pretty tired, might just call it an early night tonight.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well thats cool tyler. Good things your friends are supportive!


----------



## han

it's to cold to go out although i was thinking about doing something fun for new years but i hate crowds they just open a new club here called club paris by paris hilton


----------



## TylerD

Indeed




I was wearing my tuke all last night haha, becasue it was kinda cold for me being sick and all.. Now my forehead is itchy today



But yet im still wearing it




Cuz I rock.

Dont go anywhere with the name Paris Hilton... You dont wanna feel cheap do you???


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats an orginal name.. Paris- By Paris Hilton!


----------



## han

i just wanted to check it out my friend said the vip section is cool


----------



## Jesskaa

I'd go there, seriously. The name sucks, but you'd probably have fun.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thats an orginal name.. Paris- By Paris Hilton! it's called club paris i was just telling you by paris hilton am i makeing sense????????


----------



## Jesskaa

Well Im confused.

either way I say you go!


----------



## TylerD

I say go, BUT make sure there if food there. You know how people can get upset if their tummy doesnt have food in it...

I was watching Simpsons the other day and laughed when homer was at Barts surgery in the hospital and hes like I want a hot dog, and marge is like they dont have them here its not a ball game. Then the guy comes out yelling HOT DOGS HOT DOGS and Homer buys them lmao... Then it happens again at the funeral... and marge says do you just follow my husband around, and the hot dog man says Lady hes paying my kids through college hahahaha... I just had to say that because its funny... ya?


----------



## Jesskaa

I'd like a hot dog.. there better then the hello kitty gummys Im stuck eating.


----------



## han

i dont drink so i dont have to worry about that!


----------



## Jesskaa

Man Im so bored.


----------



## TylerD

Lets play a game. Its called apply juice... The idea of it is go and drink Apply Juice





Im not bored Michal keeps me company through PM's









... Maybe you need to do something while on MUT like knit.....


----------



## Jesskaa

Apply Juice? APPLE JUICE! We dont have any.

Knit? I'm not my grandma.

BTW is Michal's name said like Michelle? She tried to explain it to me, but I'm still not fully understanding.


----------



## TylerD

No its hard to explain... To her down there in Israel they would pronounce it like Mic al... but I think most Canadians and Americans would pronounce her name as Michelle.

And Im having apply juice right now


----------



## Jesskaa

Okay so they say her name like Michael or "Mee-k-al"? Well, I still dont get it, so im saying like it Michelle because I like that name.

And does anybody else have this problem? only on the front page..


----------



## han

i have a friend we call michelle but is spelled michal


----------



## TylerD

Yes it would be like meek-al I guess is what you are trying to say haha that is how they pronounce it I believe... but down in America and Canada we would pronounce it Michelle.. She doesnt know because she has not been here I think. But that is how we would all say it.. Down there I dont know if they have the name Michelle im not sure/.

Yes it would be like meek-al I guess is what you are trying to say haha that is how they pronounce it I believe... but down in America and Canada we would pronounce it Michelle.. She doesnt know because she has not been here I think. But that is how we would all say it.. Down there I dont know if they have the name Michelle im not sure/.

Also yes I used to have that problem but got it fixed... Tell Tony in his profile he will stop it for you or give advice.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes that was what i was trying to say. I think i _understand _now.

Okay, I'll say something to him.


----------



## TylerD

WHooooooooo.. Jess are you starving??? eat a sandwich



Thats what I do when im hungry.


----------



## Jesskaa

Eat? When your starving.. that makes no sense!

We have no food, my mom is going on strike.


----------



## TylerD

Jess you have confussed me to a new line.... Lets move on and talk about socks I dont like em they annoy me.


----------



## Jesskaa

well.. okay.

I hate socks too, i dont wear'em. ever, i hate the sound they make when you rub to socks together.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha what if its winter you just go bare feet??? Isnt that cold, I never do that. In the summer I do but winter its to cold


----------



## Jesskaa

I wear sneakers without socks. I know people think its gross but i think its worse when people wear socks! i hate them!


----------



## TylerD

I agree.... I wear ankle socks... I cant stand when people wear those HUGE socks hahaha that like come up to their knees lmao... I always wear ankle socks becasue they are comfortable... And if anything els I just wear sandles in the summer with no socks because its comfortable


----------



## Jesskaa

I wear flipflops pretty much all summer. If I'm at the ymca and running and stuff I'll wear socks. But to school there isnt a need for socks..

i hate knee socks, or whatever there called, there strange! haha


----------



## TylerD

Yes I dont know why but my feet never get cold, they stay warm so they feel uncomfortable in socks and that is why I dont like to wear them... .Some people I know if they dont their feet get frost bite they are so cold haha well not that bad but still.... Mine never get like that.. ANd I agree I have seen people in those huge socks and they look ridiculous lmao.


----------



## han

wow you two must really be bored talking about socks and feet i just got done takeing a shower so my feet and a$$ are clean..haha im sorry i know at times i have a raw sense of humor..lol

nite guys im gonna go hang out with my swettie sexy husband talk to you all tomorrow!!


----------



## Jesskaa

haha my feet are always hot, haha.

my hands are always cold.

my house is always so warm you could walk around in your bathin suit in winter.

Haha, han.


----------



## TylerD

Hahah Han im glad you are all clean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good night





Jess you know what els I hate when its super hot and you cant fall asleep.... MAN i hate that... had that last night was way to hot in my room and I just was like sweating and passed out lmao. Always gives you nightmares if youa re to hot. Watch Freddy Krueger and seee for yourself


----------



## Jesskaa

I hate that too. Its annoying because i can never get comfortable. lol, my mom makes me keep the window closed and im not allowed to turn on the fan because she's convinced that it creates a noise in her room. And my room is always so hot! i just wanna turn on the fan. haha.


----------



## TylerD

Hahah really that sucks



.... I get to have a fun but its broke now so I couldnt use it yesterday



I just sleep in my boxers but shhhhh hehe... But still so hot... I cant open a window cuz its like blizzarding outside lmao and my window is froze shut so its just terrible.. Then I get thirsty and have to get up and walk around my dark creepy house in the middle of the night and trippin over $hit trying to find a drink haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha its not that cold around here yet! that sounds like my brother before he had to stop eating food at like 2am.. seriously he'd cook himself a whole meal and he eats 3 meals during the day too, but he has like a million boxers his girlfriend bought him that have hearts all over them and he walks around in them all the time. haha.


----------



## TylerD

LMAO!!! Heart Boxers haha I wear scooby doo but not hearts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> However I guess he doesnt wear girls underwear that could be a scarry sight.... Or a girl wearing guys underwear for that matter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ... I like guy underwear whooo they rock.


----------



## Shelley

I hate it when the air in the house is so dry that your nose practically bleeds. Thank goodness we have a new humidifier connected to the furnace. No more nose bleeds or dry icky skin. Only happens in the winter.


----------



## Jesskaa

The worst part is he's 21. I'm pretty sure if he wore girl underwear my mom would raise his rent up from $25 to about $40 he'd stop in a second.. thats why he doesnt eat at 2am anymore.

and BTW..I wear boxers &amp; i get'em from the girl section too.


----------



## TylerD

Shelley I hate that as well. My nose bleeds quite a bit well not that much but did TONS on accutane not so bad anymore but my house is very dry I cant even put makeup on well anymore haha.

Jess I didnt know there was boxers for girls... I knew they wore them but didnt know they were made in girls ... crazy I guess we learn something new every day.


----------



## Jesskaa

Chyeah, they have boxers for girls! You always learn something knew!


----------



## TylerD

Thats crazy.... Do they have panties for men lol I certianly hope not :| ??


----------



## Jesskaa

You'd hafta ask a guy who wears panties.. because i really wouldn't know.. i have no trouble finding them! haha.


----------



## TylerD

Hahah I will stay away from that but hey its their life I dont got a problem with it as long as they dont try and force me to do it I am a happy camper





Well damn my friends want me to come over and said they would call but they havent yet and Im getting super tired



They better call soon!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, I agree with you on that! except well, nobody has to force me to wear girl panties.. i prefer to.. but you got the point, i hope.

I hate when people dont call. Have you ever seen the movie 'Shawnshank redemption'? I dont know how this fits into our converstation.


----------



## TylerD

Haha but its ok for you to wear panties because you are a girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Silly...

Yes I hate when friends dont call

Haha and yes I have seen ShawnShank Redemption if thats what it called. But I know it has Tim Robbins in it I believe his name and Morgan Freemon.... Its a long movie I remember, its been a loooong tme since ive seen it though... I remember it was good, I like jail movies like the one with Clint Eastwood Escape From Elkatraz prob got the spelling wrong there.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well thats what I ment to say.

What I hate more then when people dont call is when people say they'll meet you somewhere and then they don't and you leave.. then they pretend like they forgot, or as if it never happend.

Yea, thats the movie! I watched that yesterday and I loved it!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha but its ok for you to wear panties because you are a girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Silly...
Yes I hate when friends dont call

Haha and yes I have seen ShawnShank Redemption if thats what it called. But I know it has Tim Robbins in it I believe his name and Morgan Freemon.... Its a long movie I remember, its been a loooong tme since ive seen it though... I remember it was good, I like jail movies like the one with Clint Eastwood Escape From Elkatraz prob got the spelling wrong there.

yes it with morgen freeman

i love the elkatraz movie with nicolas cage and sean conery(dont know is name in english)


----------



## TylerD

I think you are thinking of The Rock Michal... But Im not positive.


----------



## Jesskaa

I've never heard of the other movie. hmm..


----------



## TylerD

Yes I hate when they dont show up that happens to me sometimes I get so mad....!! Grrr

Which one did you watch yesterday??? Shawnshake or Escape for Elke??


----------



## Jesskaa

It happends to me and my friends a lot!

But I watched the Shawnk one.


----------



## michal_cohen

yes you right your so smart


----------



## Jesskaa

Hmm.. Maybe I should check this movie out.


----------



## TylerD

Yes that is a really good movie The rock!!!

Damn Im getting so tired... $hitty friends are making me angry now haha, if they dont call within 10 minutes Im going to bed... I either want to go out and have friends entertain me so im not so tired or els im going to bed. Thats what happens when you get 4 hrs of sleep.

Michal I have no idea how you do it so often..... I am so dead lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha Tyler. I wish I had options of something to do.. its almost Sunday here.

I know, Michal.. your _always _up!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes that is a really good movie The rock!!!
Damn Im getting so tired... $hitty friends are making me angry now haha, if they dont call within 10 minutes Im going to bed... I either want to go out and have friends entertain me so im not so tired or els im going to bed. Thats what happens when you get 4 hrs of sleep.

Michal I have no idea how you do it so often..... I am so dead lol.

its becaze of youi just want to keep talkin with you ....





you know i love you

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha Tyler. I wish I had options of something to do.. its almost Sunday here.
I know, Michal.. your _always _up!

your always up when im here too


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, I know Michal. I've been on this site all day I think. I missed my 900th posts. darn.


----------



## TylerD

Unfortanetly I have to go (Cries) I just got a hold of my friends and they want me to come over. Michal I just PM you so you can just give me a pm



Read that



Niight sweets.

Ill talk to you later Jess bye bye night


----------



## Jesskaa

Byeeeee tyler!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Unfortanetly I have to go (Cries) I just got a hold of my friends and they want me to come over. Michal I just PM you so you can just give me a pm



Read that



Niight sweets.
Ill talk to you later Jess bye bye night





bye ty i just pmd you back

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha, I know Michal. I've been on this site all day I think. I missed my 900th posts. darn.



wow you are close to 1000 posts congratsim almost a year here

and im here all day haha

but lately i love to be here at night

now its 7 in the morning i will go to nap an hour

and ....to work

work work work

ill talk to you later

bye sweet person


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks!

Okay, have a good night sleep and have a good time at work!





talk to later kind person!


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree.... I wear ankle socks... I cant stand when people wear those HUGE socks hahaha that like come up to their knees lmao... I always wear ankle socks becasue they are comfortable... And if anything els I just wear sandles in the summer with no socks because its comfortable



me to i like ankle socks. gunnar calls them baby socks. in the winter i wear boots. in the phils i wear sandals all year round i got BLACK toes, they burned in the sun. it was the part of my body that was black.
man i woke up so late. 11:30, thats not like me, i always wake up 9 on weekends. I had a bad dream and couldnt wake up from it.

gunnar broke up with me, then my old classmate wanted to be my BF, so I just went along with it. But then he wanted to make love with me. and i was like "eee, i really have to talk to gunnar, i will be back later" and then i stormed out and started looking for gunnar. (i always have dreams like that that im looking for gunnar) and i hate it coz i cant find him, and i feel powerless.

in the dream there were always clocks on the wall, ointing, 10 o clock and 12. 10 o clock i dont know, 12 o clock gunnars class was starting....

oh found a dream dictionary website, alphabetically ordered. Dream Dictionary


----------



## Jesskaa

Woah Good morning!


----------



## TylerD

Anna that is one crazy dream!!!! And I slept till 1:30 pm hahaha and that is not like me, usually Im up really early I dont know how I did that.

Ola Jess


----------



## mintesa

ey hello guys you are back.


----------



## han

ok im trying to post a video and its not working


----------



## TylerD

Now Anna is gone



Sheeesh haha.

Han what kind of vido are you trying to post??


----------



## mintesa

sorry i went out for a walk hehe, then i had to go back coz all the snow was wet and my socks got wet, i had to go into my hicking shoes.

guys i have to go. see you tomorrow


----------



## TylerD

Awwwe



Going already what a pitty. Well take care.. and I hate when shoes get wet in the winter



Thats why I fly everywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hahaha


----------



## han

hope this answers your??? tony about rabbit in the moon


----------



## mintesa

oh im back, was reading your posts, damn, going again...

im watching battlestar galactiga, i love that show.


----------



## TylerD

Haha I have never heard of that show. But I am going for supper in a few minutes and then I shall return whooo. Good cuz im starving. Better be having something good for supper


----------



## Jesskaa

My thread rocks.


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha I have never heard of that show. But I am going for supper in a few minutes and then I shall return whooo. Good cuz im starving. Better be having something good for supper



its one of the best shows ever imdbLink2004 show 

you have to watch it.


----------



## TylerD

Ok I will watch it,



Thanks Anna. Ill check into it and yes Jess your thread rocks

I gotta go eat now ill be back in half hr



IMmmm im starvng


----------



## Jesskaa

My parents are trying to fix the bathroom floor that squeeks.


----------



## katapilla

my friend loves that show, ive never seen it though


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok I will watch it,



Thanks Anna. Ill check into it and yes Jess your thread rocksI gotta go eat now ill be back in half hr



IMmmm im starvng

ok you have to check it out, or else



lol


----------



## TylerD

Whooo iim back Anna what time does that show come on at??


----------



## Jesskaa

I let tylers thread catch up too much.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha... my thread is doing fine



Worry about your own little missy haha only kidding. Thanks


----------



## han

yeah bad girl, why did you do that??lol


----------



## TylerD

Han you need a pic of yourself in your gallery rather then rabit in the moon lmao whatever that means. I think everyone should have pics of them self


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont know! It just happend! his caught up so fast.


----------



## TylerD

Im tired, finger hurts, hungry... WHY IS THERE NO FOOD IN THIS BLOODY HOUSE!!!!! Ok sorry just had to let it out.... This sucks cuz now my step mom wont get food till next weekend which means nothing to eat all throughout the week... bah


----------



## han

im gonna post pics i bought my husband a really nice camera for fathers day i just got to figure out how to resize them when i try to upload there to big i posted a video above about rabbit in the moon did you not see???


----------



## TylerD

I saw the video was just to lazy to look and see what it was lmao sorry Ill go look now


----------



## han

rabbit in the moon put on shows at raves there music is awesome very hypnotic you can check them out on myspace under music type in rabbit in the moon.


----------



## Jesskaa

well thats an intresting band name.


----------



## han

there really not a band but two dj's both guy's bunny and monk


----------



## TylerD

Well very cool hehe



Han you have quite the tastes there... maybe you are the only one that has heard of them but I support you in keeping them alive


----------



## Jesskaa

well still sounds intresting!


----------



## han

im all most at 1800 post


----------



## Jesskaa

yay for you han!


----------



## han

yep this is the 1800 one yay!!! i cook brownies tonight, hehe


----------



## Jesskaa

CONGRATSSSSSSS :]]

yay brownies


----------



## han

im going to shower and go to bed talk to you guys tomorrow!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Okay, night!


----------



## TylerD

Nighty Night Han..

Its almost my bed time soon. Less then an hour. Because I have to be up for 6



STupid work hehe.


----------



## Jesskaa

Guys, Im off to go to watch tv in my bedroom and hopefully stay up long enough to watch my tv show.



good night!


----------



## TylerD

Me too night JEss


----------



## pla4u

aawww I just got here and so many of my friends have signed off allready ...I'v been busy all day took a trip with my Son to his new home in north FL to help get it ready for him to move in in a couple more weeks,,,6 hour drive from my house,,

So who's around?


----------



## TylerD

I cant sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I tried for like almost 2 hours and dammit nothing. Stupid sleep.


----------



## michal_cohen

i slept just 2 houres


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whooo iim back Anna what time does that show come on at?? i dont know when the showing time is in canada, anybody know?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

little princes how are you?


----------



## Mina

Hello


----------



## michal_cohen

hi miranhat

how are you?


----------



## han

hi jess miranhat, and anna whats up


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey han! you really dont post in tylers thread anymore do you? haha


----------



## Mina

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi miranhathow are you?

Hey Michal, am fine...boring, @ work...I need something to cheer me up...what abt u?

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi jess miranhat, and anna whats up Hey Han...


----------



## han

no jess i told you there is a piss off ghost in there besides i like yours BETTER


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no jess i told you there is a piss off ghost in there besides i like yours BETTER Hahahaha






thanks!


----------



## TylerD

My lips are so damn dry today... They are numb and painful



... Im in such a hurtin mode today lmao.... Life is unplesant at this time.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know the feeling tyler, the corners of my lips are almost like cuts, and there so dry. I keep putting on chapstick and i think its just getting worse.


----------



## han

no problem jess you and your thread rocks!!!


----------



## michal_cohen




----------



## Jesskaa

Thank you han!



you rock too.

Hehe, michal what was that smiley for?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you han!



you rock too.
Hehe, michal what was that smiley for?





sad smiley for dry lipsyou know soft lips are great for that

they makes the lips feel a little cold inside and soft

allso a lot of drinkin' water helps


----------



## TylerD

I drink lots of water, I used lip chap all today... Its because my work area is so damn dry. The gym is really dry for some reason, and when doing weights and exercises it dries out my lips. Jess if your lips are bad now, I hate to see what they will be like on tane




. Seriously get aquaphor or what ever that stuff is. Its ment for extreme extreme dry lips like severe. Taste bad but it works great you will need it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh I gotcha now Michal.


----------



## Kathy

Hi everybody! Long time no post.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know, my lips are usally never this bad and painful. I think its just the weather.

Its going to suck when i get on accutane, blahhhhhh. I'll check into aquaphor, ive heard some good stuff about it.


----------



## TylerD

Hi kaville






Indeed its good for the lips. So is neutrogena



They have really good stuff. Infact that is what I got on right now whooo



. My skin is sos dry lately from the toner I use cuz it has alot of alcohol, but that is what keeps my acne away... I will use exfoliator tonight and see if that helps


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi kaville




Indeed its good for the lips. So is neutrogena



They have really good stuff. Infact that is what I got on right now whooo



. My skin is sos dry lately from the toner I use cuz it has alot of alcohol, but that is what keeps my acne away... I will use exfoliator tonight and see if that helps





i glad that neutrogena isnt a girl(lol)


----------



## Jesskaa

Well i really need something to solve this chapped lip problem, there driving me insane.



ohwell. My face is kinda try I think its from the Retin-A.


----------



## mintesa

hi guys, i was in judo.

i went to the civil aviation office today, to set up my system (first time there). It was a hude server room. HUGE!!!! reminded me of Matrix, many cabinets filled with computers.

Anyway, there were only guys in that room. working as system admins i guess. And they started talking, I could hear, them. so embarrasing in front of my Project Manager. they were like "ey there is a girl down here, ey she is from the Uni of Rvk, dont you know her?" you know, when people talk like you cant hear them, but HELLO.

huhuhu, and i have to go back there alone next time.

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well i really need something to solve this chapped lip problem, there driving me insane.



ohwell. My face is kinda try I think its from the Retin-A. oh i always have dry lips too. huhuhu, then they get so white sometimes, and dry. MAC lipgloss works best for me.


----------



## TylerD

Michal Neutrogena is not a girl



heh no need to worry... Its a good lip chap I love it



You should give it a try if you got dry lips

Jess my skin is dry as hell to from the toner... its all like flakey and yucky, but small price to pay for having no acne atleast I think so.

Hi Anna



. Nothing like good old embarrasing times hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its funny when people talk and they dont think you can hear them haah.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh i always have dry lips too. huhuhu, then they get so white sometimes, and dry. MAC lipgloss works best for me. Hmm.. Lipgloss?
Id rather have flakey skin then acne. Besides if you exfolaite it some, it proabaly wouldn't be soo bad.





I hate when people talk about people. Today we have a geography bee, and see I'm awful with that kind of stuff, not to mention I never even got taught the places of were the states are until about 7th grade while all the kids at my school knew this since about 3rd grade. Well they asked some stupid question about places I've never even heard off and this kid goes.. "wow she's dumb".

I was right next to him!


----------



## TylerD

Just ignore idiots like that... Stupid kids trying to look cool.

Lets change this to a happy subject. Im hungry


----------



## Jesskaa

Okay, I know.

Hungryyy?... eat a sandwhich thats what I do when Im hungry.

now were have i heard that before?


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i glad that neutrogena isnt a girl(lol) You're funny! lol...


----------



## TylerD

Seriously there is no food in my house right now.. I cant believe my stepmom didnt get anything from the store over the weekend. I have to go all week with no food haha.... Bah!!! Sometimes I wonder.. Cuz they always go out and eat and im stuck with nothing. There is no sandwich meat, no cereal, no pizza pops, nothing fast. We have chicken and Chicken is not good to me


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi guys, i was in judo.i went to the civil aviation office today, to set up my system (first time there). It was a hude server room. HUGE!!!! reminded me of Matrix, many cabinets filled with computers.

Anyway, there were only guys in that room. working as system admins i guess. And they started talking, I could hear, them. so embarrasing in front of my Project Manager. they were like "ey there is a girl down here, ey she is from the Uni of Rvk, dont you know her?" you know, when people talk like you cant hear them, but HELLO.

huhuhu, and i have to go back there alone next time..

That's okay Mintesa. Just show 'em how it's done! Like the song..."I'm every woman, it's all in me. Anything ya' want done baby." Love that Whitney!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're funny! lol... i cant help it


----------



## Jesskaa

Well maybe you should buy some of your own food?


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm.. Lipgloss?
Id rather have flakey skin then acne. Besides if you exfolaite it some, it proabaly wouldn't be soo bad.





I hate when people talk about people. Today we have a geography bee, and see I'm awful with that kind of stuff, not to mention I never even got taught the places of were the states are until about 7th grade while all the kids at my school knew this since about 3rd grade. Well they asked some stupid question about places I've never even heard off and this kid goes.. "wow she's dumb".

I was right next to him!

gosh, i wanna kick that kid!!!!!!!!!! REALLY


----------



## TylerD

I would Jess but Im saving my money and I think we all know what for



And plus why should I buy the food hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I do eat out quite a bit with friends so I spend more then enough on food


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well maybe you should buy some of your own food? Really!! Jeez, TylerD. You sound like a whiner! lol...You're a big boy, go buy yourself some food!


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea, I wanted to kick him too.



well.

Haha, okay then. Ill guess you'll have to wait around for some food to appear.


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's okay Mintesa. Just show 'em how it's done! Like the song..."I'm every woman, it's all in me. Anything ya' want done baby." Love that Whitney! lol




boys can eat so much, its unbeleivable.


----------



## han

im bored seems like i post in all the threads already


----------



## TylerD

I have to go eat supper YAY




Han if your bored then eat i like to eat





Or els make a video hehe thast what I do or take pics or go for a jog.,


----------



## han

jess i like this pic


----------



## mintesa

im watching prison break s3ep12


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im watching prison break s3ep12 i didnt watch tv like a week now


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif jess i like this pic That is a cool picture!


----------



## mintesa

i love the pic too.

how do you guys eat dinner at home? me and gunnar, we eat dinner and watch one of our favorite shows or movie. after dinner we eat some dessert, fruit or ice cream. and then watch another show, if he doesnt have to study.


----------



## Kathy

That is a cool pic. Is that Marilyn Manson?


----------



## mintesa

i saw an old guy stole hotdogs in a grocery store today. he was so old he couldnt run away. but luckily they didnt chase him. the teenage cashier just told him, ey you stole the hotdogs. poor old guy. maybe he doesnt have a pension. i will never let my parents end up like that.


----------



## usersassychick0

omg jesskaa, you have soo many posts now! congrats!


----------



## Jesskaa

awe, thats sad



atleast they left him alone, you know?

I know! thanks!


----------



## Kathy

Awww...that's terrible! Does the government take care of people in Iceland? What is it like there?

Yeah...Jess, you are kickin' ass!! You left me in the dust! lol...


----------



## Jesskaa

Hehe



cant help it my thread and tylers thread I'm always in!


----------



## pla4u

Hey guys I got a few minuits thought I would say hi,,

So HI!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey paula!


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awww...that's terrible! Does the government take care of people in Iceland? What is it like there?
Yeah...Jess, you are kickin' ass!! You left me in the dust! lol...

well we have pension. but depends if he paid his pension if he was younger. with the prices now going skyhigh it must be not enough. or maybe his kids or grandkids beg the money from him.
i saw in the busstop ones, teenagers beggins money from some retart. he had a lot of cash and they totally stared into his vallet.


----------



## pla4u

Hi Jess



posting up a storm I see....near 1000!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes yes, you see right paula!


----------



## Kathy

Hi Paula...yeah, jess has been a very busy girl!!


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Paula...yeah, jess has been a very busy girl!! yess she has! you are not too far off from 1000 yourself, you should jump on the game form or somthing and see what you can do!


----------



## Jesskaa

Ahh yes, the game form helped me out some too.


----------



## Kathy

Really?? I think I have been in every forum but that one. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## Jesskaa

Its fun. Specially when you beat Paula to the last post. hahaha


----------



## mintesa

almost 60 pages its 130am here, im off to bed see you guys


----------



## Jesskaa

Nite


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif almost 60 pages its 130am here, im off to bed see you guys



goodnite hon





Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its fun. Specially when you beat Paula to the last post. hahaha



ha you WISH I the QWEEN Of the last post!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

pffft you know im the winner.


----------



## pla4u

Sure I know who the winner is






ME!!!

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif pffft you know im the winner.



Ovet 1000 now sweetie!


----------



## Jesskaa

pffffffffft you wish.

IM THE WINNER, THE WINNER.

Im getting really sleepy.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif pffffffffft you wish.IM THE WINNER, THE WINNER.

Im getting really sleepy.

Been a long day for you hon?


----------



## han

what in the world are you guys talking about???lol


----------



## Jesskaa

Not really.. just got no sleep last night so the day seemed harder.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what in the world are you guys talking about???lol was just letting everyone kn0w I AM THE WINNER of the last person to post thread


----------



## Jesskaa

NO! shes letting everybody know that I AM the winner. haha.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif NO! shes letting everybody know that I AM the winner. haha. NOPE its ME ME ME!!!!!!


----------



## han

no i AM


----------



## pla4u

ME!!!!!


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ME!!!!!http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p190/pla4u/face1.gif


----------



## Kathy

You're ALL crazy!! It's ME!!!! lol...


----------



## TylerD

Mmmmmmmmmmm I like Herbal essence shampoo so frickin smellly



in a good way.


----------



## pla4u

Hi Tyler





Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're ALL crazy!! It's ME!!!! lol... Nope I'm clearly in the leed...SEE!


----------



## TylerD

Hi Paula how you doing?


----------



## pla4u

kinda beet been working arond mu Sons new house , getting it readdy for him to move into after Christmas...


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Tyler







Nope I'm clearly in the leed...SEE!

http://i128.photobucket.com/albums/p...paulaHorse.jpg

i like


----------



## TylerD

You know what I hate when people annoy you on msn and type like 30 messages a second haha. This guy does that with me on MSN and I feel bad but I have to block him



So damn annoying... I feel bad but it gets on my nerves and I swear I must be the only person on his account... I wouldnt mind if I was good friends with someone and was talking with just them but grrr.. this guy heehhe. Oh well. Had to let that off my chest.


----------



## mintesa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You know what I hate when people annoy you on msn and type like 30 messages a second haha. This guy does that with me on MSN and I feel bad but I have to block him



So damn annoying... I feel bad but it gets on my nerves and I swear I must be the only person on his account... I wouldnt mind if I was good friends with someone and was talking with just them but grrr.. this guy heehhe. Oh well. Had to let that off my chest. lol, i just put my status always on away, and answer people if i want to. so im worse than you... and you beat me with the posts!!!!





Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like





hi michal, i like your new avi


----------



## Jesskaa

My poor thread


----------



## Geek

It's a chat thread now.


----------



## mintesa

hi jesskaa and Tony. i wanna pimp my profile too. mmm where do i start ...

im pissed. i ordered some stuff online for a christmas gift for edda. i ordered it Nov 27. but they only shipped it now



and 12 days more to christmas. i hope it comes on time. i doubt it....

im off to bed. i was waiting on this thread. hope to see you guys here tomorrow.


----------



## Teresamachado

Hey guys! Sorry I know that I haven't been here for a moment. I just found out that my Sciatic Nerve is messed up. I can't believe it. I started complaining about a mean lower back pain. This back pain almost lasted about 3 weeks. I ended up in the ER and they didn't find anything wrong but after that this pain started working it self down to the buttocks area and it runs down through the leg AND OMG IS PAINFUL. Wish me good luck because right about now I need it. I'm so sad because I really don't need this atm. I'm supposed to visit my family in nyc and I can bearly walk. I haven't seen my mother for probably 15 months and is going to break her heart once she finds out.


----------



## mintesa

is there anything you can do about it? i have similar pain there.... sometimes. i know its horrible. when hubby massages it i cry.


----------



## Kathy

Awww....sorry to hear that. Especially at Christmas time. Maybe your mom can come to see you?? My sciatic has bothered me some before too. Not to the extent of yours though. How are they going to treat it? PT or something?


----------



## mintesa

hello


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello!


----------



## lummerz

Hi Jesskaa! Nice to meet you! I got a question! How old are you? Where you from? Go to school? What are you studying? You liking it?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hi!



I'm 13, Yes I go to school &amp; Im from Pennsylania.. I dont have just one major topic in my school.


----------



## lummerz

ahh..you're a youngie! You look much older in your piccie avatar! okay..but very cool..so how is the weather in pennsylvania? Snowy and cold? what do you do when you're not in school? You wear a lot of makeup? What do you like to wear?


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks



people do tell me I look much older.

The weather here its pretty breezy, a little chilly.. But nice enough to still wear my flipflops!

When I'm not in school, I'll go to the movies or the mall, the ymca, or just relax at home.

I dont wear much makeup anymore since I'm starting with new acne products..

But i mainly only use makeup on the weekends, and just of mess around with it. I hardly ever wear it other then around my house. Somedays I'll wear mascara and eyeliner.


----------



## lummerz

Yea, I love to wear bright green eyeshadow and a huge line of offwhite liner and i use a lot of green lipstick to match my eyeshadow and it's amazing how good you can look with green blush..i totally believe in color coordinating your makeup! I never go outside without looking like this!


----------



## Jesskaa

Yea, thats how I mess around with my makeup.


----------



## lummerz

Besides makeup..do you watch tv? waht do you like to watch? You got any siblings? What are you doing for the holidays? Doing anything for new years? Do you like ice cream? What is your favorite flavor? Enough questions?


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes, I watch Tv.

I like to watch Niptuck, Dog the bountry hunter, Criss Angel, Law and Order, Sex and the city, and friends.

I have an older brother, and an older step brother.

I'm going to eat with my aunt and uncles family for the holidays.

I dont know, about new years.

I like icecream but it makes me sick sometimes.

I like chocolate with marshmellow

Nah, never enough questions.


----------



## mintesa

ey hello yehey 61 pages


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello Anna.


----------



## lummerz

What did the fish say when it bumped its head?

Answer...

further down...

Damn!


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha


----------



## lummerz

why are you currently dead?

you don't live in an amish town do you?


----------



## mintesa

hehehe

hello guys... i was doing so boring stuff at work today, doesnt matter. how are you guys? im so sleepy. coz of the scary thread, and gunnar is studying late, so i cant fall asleep since im scared... what a wuzzzz


----------



## lummerz

Hi mintesa! What kind of work do you do? I'm sorry you can't sleep =/ I can understand where you are coming from..but most times..i'm scared of the dark...so i hardly sleep..i can only sleep when my roommate is here or when i'm SO tired..i just sleep.

I noticed that you are in Iceland. I have a friend who lives in Reykjavik. Icelandic's are super nice..though everything expensive...eeesh! Been to a fine restaurant in reykjavik and it was SO good..but so Expensive!! Been all over iceland..love it..and mmmmmm the yummie smell of sulfur's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont know why I have that as dead.

I live about 45 mins away from Amish town. i like it there


----------



## lummerz

ahh, well i don't know anything about amish anything. Why do you like it there? and the only thing i know about amish is that if you shave off my hubby's moustache..he looks amish..i mean..like an amish..all he needs a black hat and suit..and it's really scary..


----------



## mintesa

whahaha, i hate that smell. smells like a fart!

i dont like their restaurants here, havent find any good one yet, except the 3 frakkar, a fish restaurant. im a programmer.

iceland is so smalle maybe i or edda even know your friend lol.

here is the scary thread.

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont know why I have that as dead.
I live about 45 mins away from Amish town. i like it there

can you visit the town?


----------



## Jesskaa

The scenery is gorgeous in amish country.

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif can you visit the town?

Sometimes, I've been there like 4 times that I can really remeber.My mom wants to go, shes never been


----------



## mintesa

i wanna go there... there was The Real Desperate Housewives show on TV, its soooooo boring... gonna watch Step Up instead.


----------



## lummerz

hehehe, yea..very smelly! well..maybe you would know my friend. His name is Agust...and speaking of which....is every guy out there name Agust??? hehe, anyway, Agust Arni Johannsen?? dunno if the spelling is right..but i think that's close enough. His friend is also Agust...too!

Is Emiliana Icelandic too? She's a singer and I love her songs and voice..i find it better than bjork. and when I visited iceland..i looooooove the ice cream cones..OMG....your ice cream cones rock! Mcdonald's doesn't compare!!

i love countrysides..they are so pretty....perhaps i will go one day =)


----------



## mintesa

lol, i love the caramel dip, but they dont have it anymore, i could drive 4 hours into the nowhere to get that.

are you comming back soon?


----------



## lummerz

probably not anytime soon...unfortunately..busy with school..and plan on being in the states for another couple more years..and hopefully move to the UK..once we do that...i find it easier to hop on a plane to iceland....water is so yummie there too!


----------



## mintesa

yea i love the water. its definately the best place i have been too. peaceful, no traffic, you can sleep until8 and it will take you only 5 mintues to drive to work.


----------



## lummerz

Sounds lovely! but at the same time it's boring.....i bet the liquor shops are popular over there? =P I dunno about you..but i can't stand being that bored and a lil alcool's in me and i bounce off the walls like it's candy! Wheeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## mintesa

waaa im watching Step Up, i love the scene when the guy first met the girl!!!! and he is drooling while she dances! BUt damn she has a BF!


----------



## han

jess you and tylers thread have new competition theres two new talk to me threads.. lol


----------



## mintesa

ah where have you been




missed you.


----------



## han

i miss you to i have been trying to post a lil but i have a stomach virus so i havent been feeling well


----------



## mintesa

oh oh, is it getting better?


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif jess you and tylers thread have new competition theres two new talk to me threads.. lol Haha, I know.I think Tylers thread will still over power, in the end


----------



## mintesa

im still here





oops i forgot to water my flowers again.


----------



## han

it's geting a lil better i havent eat in 3 days im starveing but if i try my stomach cramps and i feel sick

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha, I know.I think Tylers thread will still over power, in the end

im gonna start my own soon


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, okay


----------



## mintesa

im still watching the Step Up movie...

we get the key to the apartment on friday yay!!!!!

oh in this movie... i dont get it when a friend gets jelous when you hang out with the oposite sex aka a date... or your BF or GF.


----------



## mintesa

no one posted last night



i had no internet at home last night.


----------



## han

sorry anna i wasnt on much last night either im still a lil under the weather


----------



## pla4u

Hey whats up people? I am a bit slow at work at the moment so I dropped by to say HI!


----------



## mintesa

hello guys im back... moving went well even edda came to visit yesterday





pic1

pic2


----------



## michal_cohen

im so bored and tired

my dogs are out so i just sitting here

i dont know if im working tomorrow cus te student are on strike

i didnt work today either i met my aunt at the mall and we went to eat and drink

i search for a pair of jeans but didnt found something that i like

now i need to wake up at 5 to get dressed and to wait for a call from my boss so she will tell me if im working tomorrow or not

argggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i called her today but she said that she only know tomorrow


----------



## magosienne

hey i didn't know this thread existed ! it's cool.

today i went to the mall with my mom and dad. i waited in the car while they were in a shop because i didn't want to go there and wait until my mom had finished trying some clothes and shoes. instead i finished my makeup (lol), and used my handcream with spf 10 as a sunscreen. i bought myself a pink nail polish at claire's. my nail polish stash is really small so i had to add some.

my cat's in love with my carpet. i don't know why but when i bought it with my mom i knew she would love it, it's really soft (well, it was supposed to be a bathroom carpet, not a bedroom one).


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey i didn't know this thread existed ! it's cool.today i went to the mall with my mom and dad. i waited in the car while they were in a shop because i didn't want to go there and wait until my mom had finished trying some clothes and shoes. instead i finished my makeup (lol), and used my handcream with spf 10 as a sunscreen. i bought myself a pink nail polish at claire's. my nail polish stash is really small so i had to add some.

my cat's in love with my carpet. i don't know why but when i bought it with my mom i knew she would love it, it's really soft (well, it was supposed to be a bathroom carpet, not a bedroom one).

i have this huge nail polish stash

which colors do you like ill send you some

i love pink nail polish myself


----------



## Aprill

I did not this thread even existed how cool! Well I am sad, havent gotten the stuff that I paid for yet, I think I have been hoodwinked


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did not this thread even existed how cool! Well I am sad, havent gotten the stuff that I paid for yet, I think I have been hoodwinked



from who you bought and how long ago?

did you got my pacage yet?


----------



## han

its about time jessica's thread came alive..


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif from who you bought and how long ago?did you got my pacage yet?

I dont want to call her name just yet, but me and three others purchased some stuff from her, and she hasent sent it off and she is ignores pm's. But I havent gotten you package yet, lol it is coming from Isreal, you got mine yet?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its about time jessica's thread came alive.. you can Guss who brought him to life 
haha

the devil made me do it

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont want to call her name just yet, but me and three others purchased some stuff from her, and she hasent sent it off and she is ignores pm's. But I havent gotten you package yet, lol it is coming from Isreal, you got mine yet? no not yet

i sent a women in here some money but she didn't answer to me back

so i thought......


----------



## magosienne

i'm sleepy so i'm going to bed. bonne nuit ! buena noche ! good night ! oyasumi ! and that's all the translations i know lol.

i found this website with all the plays of William shakespeare (full !). yeepee !


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm sleepy so i'm going to bed. bonne nuit ! buena noche ! good night ! oyasumi ! and that's all the translations i know lol.i found this website with all the plays of William shakespeare (full !). yeepee !

good night

thanks for the talk


----------



## han

i hate when people steal, i hope you both get your stuff. befor you swap or buy with people you should check out swaptawk and the other swaplifter site that list swaplifters and ALL the usernames they go by


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you can Guss who brought him to life 
haha

the devil made me do it

no not yet

i sent a women in here some money but she didn't answer to me back

so i thought......

I really hate to do this but was is reginaalear


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have this huge nail polish stash which colors do you like ill send you some

i love pink nail polish myself




that's very nice of you, thanks.

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif good nightthanks for the talk





anytime


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hate when people steal, i hope you both get your stuff. befor you swap or buy with people you should check out swaptawk and the other swaplifter site that list swaplifters and ALL the usernames they go by i checked she have a lot of postive comments

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really hate to do this but was is reginaalear this is the one
maybe we need to give her some time

i didnt saw her here in the last week

and she got a lot of good feedbacks

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



that's very nice of you, thanks.

anytime





have a good nightand dont forget to pm me which colors you likes

and your addy again

sweet dreams


----------



## han

it dont matter how many positive tokens they have, most swaplifters will rack up ALOT of positive tokens to build confidence so others will ship first


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it dont matter how many positive tokens they have, most swaplifters will rack up ALOT of positive tokens to build confidence so others will ship first that suck

ill never do something like that

i remember my first swap i was so happy

i was affriad that no one will want to swap with me

i still have thos iteams

she sent me some jordana glosses and jessica simpons mini gloss i just use it today (lol)


----------



## Aprill

Well Michal, you are a sweet young woman so you are trying to be understanding, the distance from here to where she is is not that far. It should not take three weeks. And Dcole710 is also waiting


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well Michal, you are a sweet young woman so you are trying to be understanding, the distance from here to where she is is not that far. It should not take three weeks. And Dcole710 is also waiting





how much you send her?

i sent 19$


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




how much you send her?

i sent 19$

about 10 bucks


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif about 10 bucks i bought from some girl once (about a year ago) and she didn't sent me anything i couldn't write a bad feedback

shes not here anymore

ill wait until next month and see whats happened

you said that she didn't answer your PMS?

that is so rude


----------



## han

it dont matter what the delay is. out of courtesy and respect you should contact people to let them know if theres a problem, im sorry but if you cant then you shouldnt be swapping. am i being harsh


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it dont matter what the delay is. out of courtesy and respect you should contact people to let them know if theres a problem, im sorry but if you cant then you shouldnt be swapping. am i being harsh she did sent her some pms but she ignored her

maybe its take her some time or maybe it stuck in the post office or something


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it dont matter what the delay is. out of courtesy and respect you should contact people to let them know if theres a problem, im sorry but if you cant then you shouldnt be swapping. am i being harsh hell no you are not being harsh


----------



## michal_cohen

I'm so sleepy its 1 at night in here maybe ill be here in more 3 hours if i couldn't sleep

my bro need to return at 6 at the morning and i still don't know if i need to work tomorrow

if i did i would stay here right now

but i just don't know

i want to reach to 10,000 posts i guss i can do like 400-500 posts in a month

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really hate to do this but was is reginaalear she is here right now

i just pmd her and asked her if she got my money

and im waiting


----------



## han

honestly imo if they get all flakey in the middle of the swap and communication cease even if i got my stuff i wouldnt leave a possitive, i would leave a netural token to warn others of a posssible "flake"


----------



## michal_cohen

here her answer

Quote:

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen*

_did you got my money yet?_

No not yet. I'm not sure how long it takes. I thought I might have it by now. I'm waiting for something that was sent to me from here in the US too that was sent around the same time and haven't even got it yet. I guess the mail people are slow...


----------



## Aprill

she's full of shit in MHO


----------



## michal_cohen

im going to sleep see you all later

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she's full of shit in MHO hahaha
she said that she going with her daughter to the hospital next week


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im going to sleep see you all later


hahaha

she said that she going with her daughter to the hospital next week

bye sweetie good night


----------



## han

im in florida and sent money to california on wed and the girl said she got it sat.. im in the middle of three sales now, im a shopholic.. haha

arrr get um april..lol


----------



## michal_cohen

> im in florida and sent money to california on wed and the girl said she got it sat.. im in the middle of three sales now, im a shopholic.. haha[/quote
> next month im going to buy from another mut member but this time is a girl that i swapped with her like 3 times and we are good friends so im not worry
> 
> i have so many things to do next month
> 
> im going to a trip with my boss and my friend for 5 days
> 
> how can i survive 4 days without mut?


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im in florida and sent money to california on wed and the girl said she got it sat.. im in the middle of three sales now, im a shopholic.. haha
arrr get um april..lol

I guess she thinks that she is dealing with boo boo da fool, but she is wrong. Dara bought some stuff from her, pmed her the night before. As soon as she got the pm she logged off and came back 15 minutes later and still gave the girl no response. She finally told her yesterday that her daughter is in the hospital, but she is on here wanting to know about acne treatments and makeup and shit. Liar Liar, pants on f-ing fire!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## han

if you smell smoke theres got to be a fire

hope she isnt trying to blow smoke up yalls ass


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess she thinks that she is dealing with boo boo da fool, but she is wrong. Dara bought some stuff from her, pmed her the night before. As soon as she got the pm she logged off and came back 15 minutes later and still gave the girl no response. She finally told her yesterday that her daughter is in the hospital, but she is on here wanting to know about acne treatments and makeup and shit. Liar Liar, pants on f-ing fire!!!!!!!!!!!
 


you are so cute when you angryim givin here time until next month


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you smell smoke theres got to be a firehope she isnt trying to blow smoke up yalls ass


Oh she is. She got smoke all up my ass


----------



## han

i will shut up im just pouring fuel on the fire.. sorry i really hope she dont screw you all, at least there is some communication thats better than none cause at least theres hope... god wtf am i saying


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i will shut up im just pouring fuel on the fire.. sorry i really hope she dont screw you all, at least there is some communication thats better than none cause at least theres hope... god wtf am i saying





my bro drive his friend to a friend

and my bro gf is here (on mut) she is worried cus he didn't called her yet

so ill stay here until he does

he just called her yea

I'm going to sleep by the way here a pic of them:


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i will shut up im just pouring fuel on the fire.. sorry i really hope she dont screw you all, at least there is some communication thats better than none cause at least theres hope... god wtf am i saying nah, you are not instigating, i have been pissed off since last week, I just hope she gets honest by thursday. Communication means nothing to me though, I know she is lying to at least two of the four.

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




my bro drive his friend to a friend

and my bro gf is here (on mut) she is worried cus he didn't called her yet

so ill stay here until he does

he just called her yea

I'm going to sleep by the way here a pic of them:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/cus...pic32850_1.gif

how cute


----------



## michal_cohen

i swapped with a girl once and she shipped it from the sea i got it after 3 month

(she was from the us)

its 2 at night

im out of here

see you tomorrow ladies


----------



## Aprill

really? Man, I didnt know it could take that long. If you dont get mine thoug, let me know. I will send you something else. But let me know hun


----------



## han

international mail does take longer but us 3-5 days tops


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its about time jessica's thread came alive.. YOU KNOW IT, haha!


----------



## magosienne

hi guys !


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

im just getting ready im going to my friend nora soon(she will come to me first)

and i just order pizza

yum


----------



## magosienne

pfff, i knew it. each year it's the same scenario. i got my birthday present (my first mineral foundation ^^) and my dad came into my room asking me if i used the regular phone to call cell phones. which i never do because a)i have a cellphone, so i use it B) i know it costs a lot more money

and seeing how my dad reacted a few years ago after 1/2 hour of conversation with my best friend, i stopped calling anyone on the phone. which is why today i'm lucky to have some friends.

i told him i didn't, and god he knows that, i'm answering on the phone like i'm their damn secretary but i'm never using it to call anyone. and then my dad burst and said if we weren't able to deal with them (hey, it's 22euros more on the bill) then he would take back our cellphones and we'd have to pay ours ourselves.

pff, first i never wanted one and it never occured to you you were paying for my brother's for years before you had to pay for mine and that he always managed to make you pay more than his monthly subscription.

and i'm not the one talking each night on the phone with my girlfriend.

i'm sick of paying for my brother's shit.

sorry, had to rant.


----------



## Aprill

hi guys, good morning Everyone sleep good


----------



## michal_cohen

HI PPL im at nora housh

she is my best friend from work

she just did intrnet so i can be here

im going to stay here for a few days

talk to you all later


----------



## han

hello everyone, mut is acting weird the pages are slow opening, is this happening to you guys too.

any good news yet april??


----------



## michal_cohen

its happen to me too


----------



## La_Mari

I'm kind of worried that I'll get in trouble for coming out short at the end of my shift at the store I work at. It's already happened twice in 1 week. I don't know how it keeps happening.


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello!


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hello everyone, mut is acting weird the pages are slow opening, is this happening to you guys too.
any good news yet april??

heck no, I am going to pm her Thursday, and I will give yall the new excuse


----------



## Jesskaa

I`m guessing you and somebody are having a problem?


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I`m guessing you and somebody are having a problem? oh yeah, i've been hoodwinked


----------



## michal_cohen

hi im still at nora and ill be here tomarrow too

everyone is so nice to me

she got 3 sisters 1 live here she is 16 and she got a lil bro he is 15 and a older brother he is 19

i love tham all like they were my own family

her farnts divorsed and they live with their mother

altho they shoot all day its with love

haha

i dont know arabic just understand a lil i sure hope they dont talking about me

hahahahaahahaah


----------



## angellove

hi all... its 12.35am here now and im almost off to bed



have to go school at 7... have to wake up at 5











such a long thread



can;t finish reading it heehee


----------



## han

just stop by real quick to say hi to everyone


----------



## prettypretty

hi ,,,


----------



## magosienne

hi guys !oops i went to the pharmacy for my mom and forgot to take money with me, so i had to go back for 0.83â‚¬ !! you should have seen the woman's face, pff no wonder why i stopped going there if each time i'm considered as a problem client, hey everyone forgets something in a while, get some perspective woman !


----------



## MindySue

hey!


----------



## Aprill

hi guys


----------



## daer0n

Hay lo





i guess this is the new mut chat thread hey? lol cool


----------



## MindySue

haha i was hoping so!


----------



## daer0n

ok, im suscribed lol

i dont post on Tylers anymore, but i will on this one, at least from time to time





and today...............i got my period!! nooooooooo T_T

i wasnt supposed to yet, i didnt think i was done breastfeeding? but i guess thats why i havent been producing as much milk lately


----------



## Aprill

Nuri, is that doll supposed to be a rendition of you?


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nuri, is that doll supposed to be a rendition of you? LOLi wish April, that doll is really pretty, i was looking for one that kinda looked like me but no luck lol, i love these japanese dolls they are so cute


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOLi wish April, that doll is really pretty, i was looking for one that kinda looked like me but no luck lol, i love these japanese dolls they are so cute





lol, I though she kinda looked like you

and btw, I havent forgotten about the letter, i am just really full and cant think, lol I am going to get to it in a little bit


----------



## Jesskaa

I had a class to day called health only now its the Sexuality part and a lady named Ms.Tipton comes in and she talks about saving your virginity for marriage and yadda yadda and the difference between like love and just going at it, and it awkward our assigned seats are boy, girl, boy, girl, you know and i sit next to the worst of the worst boys are so immature about it the lady said porn and they both go "OMG OMG OMG OMG EWWWW!" it was strange, i hated it.


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had a class to day called health only now its the Sexuality part and a lady named Ms.Tipton comes in and she talks about saving your virginity for marriage and yadda yadda and the difference between like love and just going at it, and it awkward our assigned seats are boy, girl, boy, girl, you know and i sit next to the worst of the worst boys are so immature about it the lady said porn and they both go "OMG OMG OMG OMG EWWWW!" it was strange, i hated it. i kinda miss being in middle school


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i kinda miss being in middle school I will but not that class, haha. Its so uncomfortable to be in.


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had a class to day called health only now its the Sexuality part and a lady named Ms.Tipton comes in and she talks about saving your virginity for marriage and yadda yadda and the difference between like love and just going at it, and it awkward our assigned seats are boy, girl, boy, girl, you know and i sit next to the worst of the worst boys are so immature about it the lady said porn and they both go "OMG OMG OMG OMG EWWWW!" it was strange, i hated it. strange




that wouldn't happen in my country. actually, it was worse. we were in biology class and after genetics (really interesting btw), we were talking reproduction. okay, so first, girls usually are about 14 when we have that special class, so they usually have their period since a few months, i guess it's safe to assume they know why. well, apparently, some parents didn't do their job properly (or it's the hormones) because suddenly all the male population start hissing, with all the delicious preconceived ideas about women, said as "jokes"



. the teacher says what she can and of course, it's really boring. you can't go too technical but you have to explain things anyway, and it's a mess. we could have had a better explanation from the school's nurse, if only she was there more often (we have about one nurse for 3 high schools). at least we were explained how babies were made, and we had that little advice of wearing a condom while having sex unless it's a serious relationship yaddi yadda. and the emergency pill the nurse can give you in case of a pregnancy.

in the end it was quite funny.


----------



## Jesskaa

lol sounds like a mess.

Well everynight me and all my classmates have to get a paper signed by our parents prooving we are discussing sexual things with them. Its so weird.


----------



## MindySue

i remember sex education and watching the girl with the hairy vagina give birth..good stuff. LOL


----------



## Jesskaa

LOL. i hope we dont have to watch that. :/ haha.


----------



## MindySue

haha i hope you don't either..YUCK.

i remember in elementary school or middle school they gave the talk about getting your period and i didnt get mine yet and wouldnt for a few years and i was sooo scared. i prayed to god that i would just never get it, although thats silly. i also didnt get that i couldnt have kids without it. but yeah, i was worried for nothing..it does suck with cramps and call but i was just really afraid of blood coming out or something..gosh..that was so long ago.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i remember sex education and watching the girl with the hairy vagina give birth..good stuff. LOL ROFLMAO!


----------



## Jesskaa

I got that talk in the 5th grade, But it never bothered me. None of it bothers me at all its just the boys being there its uncomfortable... and i feel like the lady stares at me!

It never scared/worried me about the blood i don't know why i hate blood. ha./


----------



## MindySue

my sister is making me watch one tree hill with her tonight because shes too scared to watch it alone LOL how sad


----------



## han

i like this thread better than tylers.. shhh dont tell


----------



## MindySue

haha oh im gonna tell!




jk


----------



## michal_cohen

im at home for like 5 min and than im goin to work and than to nora again

what can i say they love me


----------



## dcole710

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had a class to day called health only now its the Sexuality part and a lady named Ms.Tipton comes in and she talks about saving your virginity for marriage and yadda yadda and the difference between like love and just going at it, and it awkward our assigned seats are boy, girl, boy, girl, you know and i sit next to the worst of the worst boys are so immature about it the lady said porn and they both go "OMG OMG OMG OMG EWWWW!" it was strange, i hated it. When I was in school, sex ed was a part of religion class. I remember playing std jeopardy with a nun...it was soo weird.


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *dcole710* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I was in school, sex ed was a part of religion class. I remember playing std jeopardy with a nun...it was soo weird. Dara, wtf is STD Jeopardy??!!


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dara, wtf is STD Jeopardy??!! LOL


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like this thread better than tylers.. shhh dont tell me too


----------



## dcole710

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Dara, wtf is STD Jeopardy??!! LMAO!! Well the nun was Alex Trebek and we had to break up into teams and the clues related to specific sexually transmitted diseases. yeah it was wild...that was the only time i was glad it was an all girl school.


----------



## magosienne

haha, i'm so sorry i'm just really laughing because i'm thinking of an episode of Malcom in the middle, it's one of the seasons where the eldest bro is still in his military school and the director shows them pictures of people with STDs


----------



## michal_cohen

ill be at home later and tomarrow after work im goin to nora again


----------



## Aprill

you get your stuff michal?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you get your stuff michal? yes yestrday

thank you

i love them

the es look really good on me

thanks a lot


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes yestrdaythank you

i love them

the es look really good on me

thanks a lot

no problem, I am glad you like them


----------



## michal_cohen

very much


----------



## magosienne

hi ! how you doing ?


----------



## michal_cohen

im at noras house right now

ill stay here for a few days


----------



## MindySue




----------



## michal_cohen

guys suck

thats all i want to say


----------



## Aprill

yes they do suck dont they? what's wrong


----------



## dcole710

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif guys suck
thats all i want to say

i agree!! grr...


----------



## MindySue

not all guys suck

my bf doesnt suck





he's my best friend

we've been bestfriends for almost 7 years

he treats me like a queen..and makes me so happy

sorry to rub it in lol but im in love..and have been for years.

i still get butterflies when he calls me but i've liked him for 7 years!


----------



## michal_cohen

well me and this guy flirt but with out talking we just looked at etch other like an hour and a half and everytime i looked at him he blush and smiled (i saw him while i was cleaning at the mall some girl was sick so i replace here)

and when i cleaned at the other side i saw a girl coming his way and she pinch his shoulder and kiss him he didnt kissed her bach he just looked at me in this sad face like he sain sorry i didnt want you to see this

i mean like why he act like this if he have a girl?

i walked next to the place he worked today and i felt his eyes on my back so i turned and i saw him lookin at me

i dont understend how can i feel that he lookin at me

why i feel for him i dont know him so much i maybe saw him like 5 times in my life

my dad working at the mall and talkin with him everyday

(im jelous)

today when we were at the car i told my dad that i saw this guy with his gf and they looked cute (well rthey didnt it lok like she really care and he dont feel for her anymore)

and my dad said he really a shy guy he is just like you

if he was single you 2 could be a nice couple i just wanted to cry

guys suck


----------



## magosienne

ouch ! Michal that really sucks ! could try to talk to each other ? maybe the guy isn't so in love with his gf? (i'm saying that because you said he didn't kiss her back, but if he was really in love, he wouldn't care of people seeing him kissing his gf, right? )


----------



## michal_cohen

i dunno

someone dont want me to be happy

i guss

he talk with my dad sometimes so if he wil be intersted he will talk with him no?

:s


----------



## Aprill

hi guys


----------



## han

hi april hows it going??

hellomindy, i totally feel the way you do, my husband is the best ever


----------



## Aprill

pretty good han, she gave me a refund, she knew she was wrong


----------



## han

im glad you got your $$ back


----------



## MindySue

wee


----------



## michal_cohen

i wanted to go with nora to my grandma but her bro didnt allowed her :s


----------



## magosienne

too bad.

my mom wants to cook cookies with white chocolate. yum !

my bro has his drivers' licence, so now i have my own private taxi lol ^^.

pff, i'm compressing a video with virtualdub (great btw) and it's nearly killing my RAM.


----------



## michal_cohen

im goin to sleep soon

nora workin tomarrow

and im not

so ill stay here and sleep

i really miss sleeping


----------



## Aprill

hi guys


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

im here but soon i need to go

im at my friend house

(still)

and its almost midnight


----------



## Jesskaa

Hola!


----------



## MindySue

you stay at your friends a long time


----------



## Jesskaa

Nice siggy there.


----------



## MindySue

lol thanks


----------



## Jesskaa

no problem.

hmm i`m thinking icecream!


----------



## MindySue

im thinking popsicle..yum

im eating one right now


----------



## Jesskaa

Im eating my icecream!


----------



## han

hi


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello Han!


----------



## han

lol..jessica, im messing with battygurl in her thread, of course i dont want her to stand there and get run over. i was jokeing... shes cute when she gets mad.lol


----------



## Jesskaa

lol, i know you were.


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol..jessica, im messing with battygurl in her thread, of course i dont want here to stand there and get run over. i was jokeing... shes cute when she gets mad.lol lol


----------



## magosienne

lol !!!

i did my duty and voted for my candidate, please make him win or we'll be VERY screwed. if not, i'm not french anymore.


----------



## han

hello everyone, im fixin to go to the beach


----------



## Aprill

have fun han!


----------



## magosienne

have fun !

some friends came home, it was nice to see them


----------



## Jesskaa

I just wokeup and its almost 2pm.

i have a lot todo today and i dont wanna move.


----------



## MindySue

dang that sucks. i have nothing to do today im prob gonna go play the sims soon!!


----------



## Jesskaa

I've been playing that on and off all day!


----------



## MindySue

sweet which one


----------



## Jesskaa

I only have the sims 2 and the expansion pack Night life.

I own all the expansion packs for the first sims... but i prefer the sims 2./


----------



## MindySue

i used to own all the sims expansions but i havent played regular sims since sims 2 came out and i have all the expansions for sims 2..all you have is night life? you're missing out! the only ones i dont care for is university and open for business..the pets one is great and so is seasons


----------



## Jesskaa

well.. I've been trying to get the other ones. But, my mom doesn't have extra cash to spend on the games, they're pretty expensive! But i really want another one!


----------



## MindySue

oh that sucks. i buy my own cause i have a job but for easter my dad bought me the seasons game. i was pretty happy

im gonna go play it now


----------



## Jesskaa

I'd buy mine if i were old enough to get a job and had time to have one.

I thinking of playing mine too.


----------



## KimC2005

I love the Sims. I gave all the games to my dad though, because if I kept them here with me I would never get off this silly laptop! It is sooo addicting!


----------



## MindySue

heh it's addicting i go through periods of addiction where ill play everyday for many hours for weeks and then ill go weeks even months without wanting to play it at all


----------



## han

you guys go back and forth this thread and tylers.lol i hope this one stays alive because tylers thread has ghost and demons.. im staying away from there...lol


----------



## Aprill

I will try to help keep it alive....

It is 1:30 am and no one is up BOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## michal_cohen

im here

and keepin this forum alive

im still at noras house

i kinda miss mine

what i have learn is that no matter when you will go everyone have problumes

im kinda miss mine

i missed get up at 2 at the morning and be here

i missed my dogs and i probebly got a pacage in the mail

i missed my bonne bell lipies i brought here a lot of iteams but non bonne bell :s


----------



## MindySue

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you guys go back and forth this thread and tylers.lol i hope this one stays alive because tylers thread has ghost and demons.. im staying away from there...lol haha


----------



## michal_cohen

hi ppl

tomarrow im goin home finally it was kinda hard to stay here

what up with this thread where are you ppl


----------



## magosienne

it sucks i wanted to go out and it's raining.

i realised a while ago i bought a white teeshirt for a few euros with my mom and done nothing with it. i want it blue, and yesterday i bought some turquoise felt. i'll probably use one of my phosphorescent dolphins and cut some in the felt. then i'll glue them on the teeshirt. now all i need is a blue dye for my teeshirt. hehe i'll do the eyes with my silvery paint ^^


----------



## michal_cohen

i wanted to go out all this week it was shiny and pretty outside but nora was too tired :s

i felt like we are married or something hahaahhhhhh


----------



## magosienne

lol !!


----------



## Aprill

Good morning guys!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi

im still at noras she wait until her boss call and say if she will work tomarrow

maybe she will come to me today




if she wont work tomarrow

we dont know yet

its already 5:30 in here and im begin to be tired

im want to go home


----------



## magosienne

i think i'm in the middle of a jealousy crisis or smthg. my bro got his driver's licence, which is great, but me well, all i'm good for is bring back the bread from the baker everyday, even on my birthday. i'm just sick of it.

it rained, so my day out was kinda ruined because i know the place i wanted to go was all muddy etc...

i'm bored, on my comp, listening to some music and decided to play with my makeup and do the strange hybrid look. i like to be alone when i'm puttign on makeup, is that too much to ask? then my mom suddenly comes into my room just to show off with her new shoes. yeah, ok, they look good, so? i was finally entertaining myself, could you please let me finish it?

then my brother comes, also without even knocking, and starts making funny faces and sounds so my cat (sleeping on my bed) wakes up and looks at him. i burst and say "if you want your cat, take it !". which was a way of saying "leave her alone, she's sleeping !".

i know my cat's mostly into my room, and i like to be alone in my little "bubble" so i close my door, but i just can't stand people coming frequently in my room just to see the cat, ignore me without even the courtesy of knocking on my door.

what if my boyfriend and i were having a hug? (lol)

they probably think i'm in a bad mood and childish, which is maybe true, but still, they started it.

and i didn't want to go to the mall with and hear more of the petty comments my dad seems to be full of, like he said today at lunch, "come on, i know you all women desire and need is sex". excuse me? what sort of comment is that? the problem is his tone wasn't sounding like he was joking, and he seriously believes women are made for and entertain themselves by cleaning the house, doing the laundry etc.

actually, it's just the 4th day of a 4 days long weekend due to a legal holiday today, and i'm just tired of seeing my parents.

sorry for venting again.


----------



## michal_cohen

i havin a bad day too

my grandma didnt like the fact that i staid in arabic housh so she calld all the family to bag me

she said that my dad kick me from home and i leave there about a year

and now everyone hate me

and my dad told me not to speak with nora again

she is my only friend

my grandma calld the police and said that arabic kidnaped me

hahahahaahahahahahahahahahah

crazy family

wtf

im almost 30 and they dont trust me :s


----------



## magosienne

eeeeeh? they seriously think nora kidnapped you? aren't they a bit crazy to act that way ?



you're a grown up girl and she's your friend. we don't choose our friends because they please our family



.


----------



## michal_cohen

yup

that is sad

cus my dad told me to find another friend

and we are fighting right now

my dad said that ill never sleep there again


----------



## magosienne

well, he has no right of telling you how to live your life, period. on that, there is no white flag or compromise.


----------



## michal_cohen

yes

but if ill stsy there he will kick me out th house

its not that im gettin married or something she is my friend

ill never look at arabic guy

that so anoyen


----------



## MindySue

why dont you live on your own? you're almost 30, as you said. just wondering.

thats messed up about your dad though , magosienne. my dad acts the same a lot but he doesnt think thats all women are for..but he thinks that all men want is one thing and while that may be true for most it's not for all, and he seems to think he knows how ALL men feel when he says perverted things and stuff..and my bf is SO not like that so it makes me mad.


----------



## michal_cohen

im goin to be 27 in more 5 month

i was at this bad realsenship for 9 years and he didnt allowed me to work thamn my mom died

i started to work just 4 month ago and all he money go to the bills but ill start to save from this week

i dont buy myself a lot i dont need anything


----------



## MindySue

ohh, sorry to hear that. hope you get out soon


----------



## daer0n

aaaaaaaaaaah, all of you are gone T_T

-sigh-

Michal, Mag, Mindy, lol all of these names i mentioned start with M





well, Magosienne is really Aude, jeeses now im rambling wtf lol

where is everyone? T_T'''


----------



## MindySue

hi!!

(i forgot about my smiley rule but i was getting real sick of it anyway)


----------



## michal_cohen

i here again but i need to go to sleep soon

tomarrow ill see my straberry lips guy





ill be back in about 4-5 hours when ill weak up


----------



## MindySue

sleep well!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sleep well! ill go in a few

this is funny






i found some nice pic:
























soooooooo cute


----------



## magosienne

beautiful pics Michal ! the cat is so cute ! mine wouldn't let me do that lol.

hi Nurinia ! how are you, i missed you ! (Mag or Aude, there's still an A in my names



).

random smiley :



(ok not really, i just love the sheep



)

geez, i put some nailpolish on my nails and i have to wait so they're dry before i can go to sleep !!!


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif beautiful pics Michal ! the cat is so cute ! mine wouldn't let me do that lol.
hi Nurinia ! how are you, i missed you ! (Mag or Aude, there's still an A in my names



).

random smiley :



(ok not really, i just love the sheep



)

geez, i put some nailpolish on my nails and i have to wait so they're dry before i can go to sleep !!!

Hey Mag! i missed you too! and missed mut a lot, but im here now and trying to catch up, my computer is being ridiculously slow, due to downloading a ridiculously big amount of software



i don't post a lot in this thread hey lol

im always busy looking at the rest, but here's my random smiley for the thread today:


----------



## michal_cohen

hi ppl

nuri your avater look like you a lot

ill found more pic soon


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi pplnuri your avater look like you a lot

ill found more pic soon

It does, doesn't it



how are you today?

these pics you find all the time are so nice!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It does, doesn't it



how are you today?

these pics you find all the time are so nice!

thanks im bored sometime so i found some

if you look for something tell me and ill serch for you


----------



## Aprill

hi guys!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

here some more pic:







pic of suske offcours:


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks im bored sometime so i found some
if you look for something tell me and ill serch for you

Would be awesome if you could find some pics of ball jointed dolls for me, they are the ones i have been using as avatar pics, i LOVE them!




Hi April!!



how's it going?


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here some more pic:
http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/8526/6804230ww3.jpg

pic of suske offcours:

http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/4...dbynevehc3.jpg

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/4914/4gv9cv0.jpg

http://f.nau.co.il/upload/82006/Isra...ts/7143671.jpg

http://f.nau.co.il/upload/82006/Isra...ts/7111539.jpg

http://f.nau.co.il/upload/82006/Isra...ts/7111542.jpg

http://f.nau.co.il/upload/82006/Isra...ts/7111544.jpg

http://f.nau.co.il/upload/82006/Isra...ts/7111546.jpg

http://f.nau.co.il/upload/82006/Isra...ts/7111549.jpg

http://f.nau.co.il/upload/82006/Isra...ts/7111553.jpg

http://f.nau.co.il/upload/82006/Isra...ts/7111579.jpg

Hey these are awesome Michal, maybe you could post the ones with the plants in the Dare to be Nature Nymph challenge thread that i picked


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Would be awesome if you could find some pics of ball jointed dolls for me, they are the ones i have been using as avatar pics, i LOVE them!




Hi April!!



how's it going?





Going pretty good!! I am cooking breakfast. Then I have nothing to do


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey these are awesome Michal, maybe you could post the ones with the plants in the Dare to be Nature Nymph challenge thread that i picked



you can put ot there if you like











nuri that look like you:











Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Going pretty good!! I am cooking breakfast. Then I have nothing to do



you can talk to us


----------



## Aprill

Thanks Michal!! You having any fun with the eyeshadow


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Going pretty good!! I am cooking breakfast. Then I have nothing to do



That's great!i have nothing to do either dont worry :S

but, we can stay here at mut and talk





about random stuff, LOL

so, hey, i guess you got your swap money back then?


----------



## Aprill

oh yeah I did, but pay pal charged me a fee and all that crap, so I used it to buy more eyeshadow samples from Signature Mineral, I really wanted the stuff that I paid for from her. She broke my heart, lol


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you can put ot there if you like
http://f.nau.co.il/upload/82006/Isra...ts/7137817.jpg

http://f.nau.co.il/upload/82006/Isra...ts/7137821.jpg

nuri that look like you:

http://f.nau.co.il/upload/72006/Isra...ts/6796493.jpg

http://f.nau.co.il/upload/72006/Isra...ts/6796561.jpg

you can talk to us





You think she looks like me?



well half of me lol



And yeah, i will snag these pics and post them in the nature nymph thread





ThanX Michal!

did you find any of the ball jointed doll ones yet?


----------



## magosienne

hi ! i'm back from the grocery shop i bought 3 apples and one mango. of course it's hard and green so i can't use it (i wanna try a body scrub ^^ ) or eat it today grrr.

i found next to my hairdresser a beautysalon selling eyeshadows from couleur caramel (vegan e/s). they look pretty, i wonder if they're high pigmented


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh yeah I did, but pay pal charged me a fee and all that crap, so I used it to buy more eyeshadow samples from Signature Mineral, I really wanted the stuff that I paid for from her. She broke my heart, lol



Aww, im so really sorry that you had such a bad experience with her, oh life will make it up to you, you'll see



speaking of..i haven't seen her around at all...


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi ! i'm back from the grocery shop i bought 3 apples and one mango. of course it's hard and green so i can't use it (i wanna try a body scrub ^^ ) or eat it today grrr.i found next to my hairdresser a beautysalon selling eyeshadows from couleur caramel (vegan e/s). they look pretty, i wonder if they're high pigmented





Maybe buy one to try it?see if they are any good...that if they arent too expensive 

I love Mangoes! when they are ripe lol so yummy!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks Michal!! You having any fun with the eyeshadow i used her today she is my fav


----------



## Aprill

Michal I am so glad you like it, it just wasn't pink enough for me.

Yeah Nuri, I havent seen her around. Could she be upset because her threads were temp. removed?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You think she looks like me?



well half of me lol



And yeah, i will snag these pics and post them in the nature nymph thread





ThanX Michal!

did you find any of the ball jointed doll ones yet?





here some:


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Michal I am so glad you like it, it just wasn't pink enough for me.
Yeah Nuri, I havent seen her around. Could she be upset because her threads were temp. removed?

She was upset actually, she prolly thought that i removed them lolbut oh well, you know, being smart is letting people know that you are concerned about the delivery of their products when you swap them/sell them, if you don't let them know you are is because you don't really care and are up to something not so good..so, i wish it wasnt like that but she kinda earned it :S


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here some:
http://i9.ebayimg.com/02/s/07/69/94/3b_2.JPG

http://n-dolls.com/artA08NCLT/picts/miru_02.jpg

http://n-dolls.com/artA08NCLT/picts/miruhand.jpg

http://www.stoneeyes.com/imglib/PA110062.jpg

http://i10.ebayimg.com/01/s/07/58/51/a7_2.JPG

http://doll.luts.co.kr/item-img/SOO-1.jpg

http://www.chong4.com/d/file/special...27ad86441d.jpg

http://www.chong4.com/d/file/special...9353a8908f.jpg

Aww these are so cute!!

Thank you Michal, i love the green eyed one


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Michal I am so glad you like it, it just wasn't pink enough for me.
Yeah Nuri, I havent seen her around. Could she be upset because her threads were temp. removed?

i liked the fact that its pink purple and grey at the same time


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe buy one to try it?see if they are any good...that if they arent too expensive 

I love Mangoes! when they are ripe lol so yummy!






lol me too, i love mangoes ^^.i checked on their website, apparently the texture is very very thin and they claim they use only natural products. they costs 10â‚¬ for 2.5g, it's not that expensive. i just found a green e/s i'd love to try (apple green lol).


----------



## michal_cohen

this pic is so cute:


----------



## Aprill

that is cute


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol me too, i love mangoes ^^.i checked on their website, apparently the texture is very very thin and they claim they use only natural products. they costs 10â‚¬ for 2.5g, it's not that expensive. i just found a green e/s i'd love to try (apple green lol).

Those are cute Mag!do they come in these little cases? i love them ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci

If u are feeling really good your looks will improve ,,you feel crappy your looks go downhill.. now thats something to ponder about


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If u are feeling really good your looks will improve ,,you feel crappy your looks go downhill.. now thats something to ponder about yeah I guess so...good thought


----------



## michal_cohen

ill go to sleep soon i was here about 5 hours


----------



## Ricci

A psychologist told me

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah I guess so...good thought


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ill go to sleep soon i was here about 5 hours good night, I am thinking about taking a nap


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif good night, I am thinking about taking a nap thanks its 21:00 in here and maybe ill be here again at 2 or 5 im not sure my brother might come here today






A CUTE PIC:


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those are cute Mag!do they come in these little cases? i love them ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

yes, they do ^^ apparently they're a bit fragile, but i agree they're cute.


----------



## Dementedkyo

Hello Jesskaa, how is your day ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hopefully you'll find something fun to do!~

I'd recommend going to see spiderman 3, if you havent.


----------



## magosienne

hi Kyo ! now that you have 10 posts you can see the VK tuts





yawn, it's midnight here, i'm going to sleep. oyasumi !


----------



## daer0n

Nightie Mag!


----------



## Aprill

hi again!


----------



## kasia.fi

hi


----------



## MindySue

there is just soo much here i cant even look at it all hahha i missed a lot


----------



## michal_cohen

i been here all day

its 4 at the morning in here

i just want to get 7000 posts allready aahhhaah


----------



## Aprill

Love your siggie MIndy, long time no hear btw


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Love your siggie MIndy, long time no hear btw



i just waked up

why your mode is annoynd?

found some pic:


----------



## MindySue

thanks





my computer goes soo slow on MUT that i get annoyed and stop trying to view threads.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks




my computer goes soo slow on MUT that i get annoyed and stop trying to view threads.

:s

that suck


----------



## MindySue

yep it does but im gonna post in tylers thread now cause i dont wanna go back and forth


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yep it does but im gonna post in tylers thread now cause i dont wanna go back and forth ok i be there


----------



## daer0n

i like this thread better than T's


----------



## Aprill

i do tooo, but it is not as active


----------



## MindySue

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like this thread better than T's



lol they both are cool to me but im leaning towards tylers cause hes really random on there and it makes me laugh
we will have to make it more active then!


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like this thread better than T's



me too..


----------



## Aprill

what's up Han?


----------



## Ashley

lol any specific reason why? Doesn't it just depend on what people post?


----------



## MindySue

thats what i thought i duno

i know han said she doesnt like the creepy stuff on tylers haha that made me laugh


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what's up Han? not alot im bored.. whats new with you?

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol any specific reason why? Doesn't it just depend on what people post? tylers thread has angry ghost


----------



## Aprill

nothing bored too, lol


----------



## MindySue

im eating tomato soup!


----------



## Aprill

yummy


----------



## han

i want to lose 5 pounds, i weigh 97 and my size 0 are getting to tight i want to weigh 92lbs


----------



## Ashley

Good luck Han! For me, the last 5 pounds are always the hardest to lose! But that's probably because I try to drop more than 5 pounds.


----------



## Aprill

haha I have no idea what 92 looks like. i think my butt weighs 92 pounds alone


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good luck Han! For me, the last 5 pounds are always the hardest to lose! But that's probably because I try to drop more than 5 pounds. gee thanks for the encouragement.. haha i thought you would say "thats easyi have always weigh 92 pounds and never went up or down except when i was pregnant and i use to have a hard time trying to gain weight and wanted to gain 5 pounds so bad.. now im there i want to go back..


----------



## MindySue

how tall are you? you're tiny!


----------



## han

im 5'3 very small boned


----------



## MindySue

i love tiny girls so cute..

well, i don't love love them..but i think they're cute! i wanna be that tiny. ohwell.


----------



## han

i use to hate it. it was hard to find clothes to fit now i got a butt i dont know what to do with it..haha

tiny girls want more curves, bigger girls want to be smaller.. lol


----------



## michal_cohen

i wish i was tiny too so ill fit that guy i likes so much


----------



## han

hey michal, you talking about the guy you got a date with


----------



## Ashley

lol. I know what you mean, Mindy. I want to either be 5'7'' or really tiny 'cause they're cute! But I'm in between.

Anyway, does anyone browse worth1000.com? It's a site for photoshop contests. Some of these people are gooood.

Worth1000.com | Photoshop Contests | Are you Worthyâ„¢ | contest

Worth1000.com | Photoshop Contests | Are you Worthyâ„¢ | contest

My favorite contests are the ones in which they make people disappear. I don't know how they do it!

Worth1000.com | Photoshop Contests | Are you Worthyâ„¢ | contest


----------



## MindySue

im in between too! it's okay but sometimes i just wanna be either or.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey michal, you talking about the guy you got a date with nop i talking abot a waiter on the mall that i have a crash on
the guy from the datig fourm didnt showed up :s

and he didnt called eiter

he lleft me massage on the comp that he was there but i waited for him like 40 min


----------



## han

i cant keep up with you and all these guys. haha your a busy girl


----------



## MindySue

michal that sucks! i hope he has a darn good explanation!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i cant keep up with you and all these guys. haha your a busy girl no im not
i had this guy from the dating fourm and ill never meet him again

2. a guy flirt with me yestrday i gave him my no but ill tell him that i only to be his friend

3. the waiter that i got a crash on

we never spoken but one day i worked near him and we just stared on etch other like a hour and a half and he blush and smiled

i cant go and talk with him

and everytime i near him i got to ster


----------



## MindySue

im going to bed early im exhausted

night everyone

im going to bed early im exhausted

night everyone


----------



## Ashley

goodnight mindy!


----------



## Aprill

goodnight


----------



## han

im going to bed too, talk to you all tomorrow.


----------



## Ashley

Bye han!


----------



## Aprill

goodnight han


----------



## Ashley

Guess it's just me and you, Aprill! You must stay up pretty late 'cause sometimes you're on when it's midnight for me!


----------



## Aprill

yep, I dont go to bed til around 2am CST....my husband gets off work at 11:30 and comes home and wont go to sleep


----------



## Ashley

That's sweet of you to stay up with him!


----------



## Aprill

Blah, its not out of kindness, lol

I will just be on my computer and harass Dara (Dcole710) all night


----------



## Ashley

lol. Do you have trouble sleeping? I know I have to take sleeping pills if I need to go to bed early.


----------



## Aprill

Ah man, no, not really, I had an Ambien once in my life, when I was in labor (didnt understand why they did that), but my husband said I was laying in the bed moaning and slobbering, and that's not a good look, so I dont take any. Besides, I have 3 kids, and my youngest gets up at sunrise, so there is no way I could take another one of those!


----------



## Ashley

I've heard that Ambien has weird effects on some people! They sleepwalk or do other tasks when they're actually sleeping.

Wow, you stay up late and you're up at sunrise? You're a hard-working mother!

Anyway, I must go pack my weekend bag now. See you later, Aprill!


----------



## Aprill

see ya!!


----------



## michal_cohen

good night everyone

im get ready to go to work now


----------



## Aprill

good night


----------



## dcole710

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Blah, its not out of kindness, lolI will just be on my computer and harass Dara (Dcole710) all night

lol more like i harass you with my MANY dumb questions!

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've heard that Ambien has weird effects on some people! They sleepwalk or do other tasks when they're actually sleeping.
I was given Ambien in the hospital once and it made me hallucinate! Pictures started moving and the furniture came to life and had mouths and was trying to eat me! And I was still awake!


----------



## Aprill

Ambien was some good stuff though...


----------



## MindySue

i just woke up from the most extreme pain i've probably ever felt in my right side near my hip..i'd take cramps over this any day

i dont know what the hell it is but it almost brought me to tears

it's getting less painful now..thank god..but wtf is it




i dont want to go to the doctors at 2 am


----------



## Ashley

Does it hurt when you touch that area? Do you have any other problems? The last time my ex-bf felt pain there, it was because he had appendicitis. Hope you feel better!


----------



## MindySue

no it doesnt hurt when i touch it..no other problems..extreme pain there though and this is the first time i've felt it here and it was sudden


----------



## Ashley

I'm sorry to hear that!



You should get that checked out if it continues.


----------



## MindySue

im going to the hospital

my called my mom crying at 2 am

she works at night

shes coming to take me


----------



## Ashley

Take care Mindy! Please update us when you get the chance in the morning. I hope everything is alright!


----------



## magosienne

ouch ! i hope it's nothing Mindy, keep us updated.

yeehaw, i'm working tomorrow and monday (i'll just do an inventory, but hey, it's a job). we won't get paid until June 12th though.


----------



## MindySue

I just got back from almost 6 hours at the hospital. All they did was take my blood, make me pee in a cup, and do a cat scan. That probably took up a half hour of the time, the other time I was simply laying there on the bed.

I have two kidney stones. Not one, but two. Kidney stones are extremely painful, and I get to pass 2 of them. They gave me drugs and medicine to make me pass them faster, but frankly i don't want to pass them through a tiny hole like that. I feel so scared thinking of it. My sister who is tougher than anyone I know had one and she fell to her knees and bawled her eyes out. I guess it's heriditary (cant spell that right now on no sleep) so yay for me..as well as breast cancer and cirvical cancer. I got a lovely life ahead of me.

Sorry im really down right now and my dad said some really mean things to me, he's mad that I went and cost him money when I could have passed them on my own..and he said a mean comment about how i might be nice for a day if im on the painkiller, when i try really hard to be nice to him..and then said my sister was his favorite daughter because she fed the cats while we were gone and i never would do that (i have done that many times)

The medication is supposed to make me nauesaus too, and dizzy..all that good stuff.

sigh..and i get to strain my pee and look for a stone EVERY time i pee until they pass. great

I guess the bright side to waking up at 2 am and rushing to the doctors is that you don't have to go to school in the morning.


----------



## Jesskaa

Sounds painful...


----------



## Ashley

I'm sorry your dad made a mean comment. He was probably just stressed and said something he didn't mean.

I don't think it was a waste of money as you had no way of knowing what was wrong. I hope you pass the stones soon.


----------



## michal_cohen

I LOVE garfield:


----------



## magosienne

he's funny ^^


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he's funny ^^http://www.haypocalc.com/wiki/images...ou_love_me.gif

yea hehe i just post this onr in the other thread i8 got a cute one at my notepad too

here another one:


----------



## Aprill

Hi guys


----------



## Ashley

Hi Aprill


----------



## Aprill

I am soo bored, lol


----------



## MindySue

i updated my siggy, and this ones soo funny


----------



## Aprill

lol


----------



## MindySue

la la

i want to be at elite


----------



## Jesskaa

I wish i was at elite too.


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i updated my siggy, and this ones soo funny lol!


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif not alot im bored.. whats new with you?


tylers thread has angry ghost

I dunno, but there is something about it :Sit feels different for me, posting there makes me feel different, this one gives me a sense of freshness for some reason lol


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif la la
i want to be at elite

Hey Mindy, i'm not sure if your siggy is too big, but just a heads up cause it might be and you might get an infraction or a warning or something,







15.*Signature Rules:*


Five(5) text lines max


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm thinking of making a video. hmm.


----------



## MindySue

what the heck does that mean, haha thanks..ive always used these big ones but i duno..ill check it out. maybe ill just start a comic of the day on here..(from explosm) because i love most of them!


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what the heck does that mean, haha thanks..ive always used these big ones but i duno..ill check it out. maybe ill just start a comic of the day on here..(from explosm) because i love most of them! LOLthat would be cool, i love some comic strips made by some guy on deviantart, they are called plusone, ill post one, these are hilarious


----------



## daer0n

Check these ones out, they are so funny

Plusone and the peaches by ~plusone on deviantART

Plusone and the Oprah Madness by ~plusone on deviantART


----------



## Jesskaa

My chorus concert last night.. I have some more, but this one is more genral and you can't see anybody really.. I didnt want to add anybody on ther internet without there permission or anything.


----------



## MindySue

hahahhahah im laughing so hard at the tom cruise one..LOL!

that chorus thing reminds me of middle school so much


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, i bet. its lame as ever.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi there

its 4:30 at the morning and im up

wired


----------



## MindySue

hey michal

im gonna go shower back later


----------



## Jesskaa

Hola Michal!

I'm working on making a video.. like the one i made before.

only of course different stuff.

Anybody have any suggests on anything i should say haha?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey michal 
im gonna go shower back later

see you later






Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hola Michal!


I'm working on making a video.. like the one i made before.

only of course different stuff.

Anybody have any suggests on anything i should say haha?

hola jessica
you can say how your day went or to show your family


----------



## Aprill

Hi Michal


----------



## MindySue

wee

hey aprill

i was wondering, does it bug you when people misspell your name? like i know tons of people on here just say april with one l but it's two, and i didnt even know that till i read it somewhere on a thread. i assumed it was two because of your username but then people just used one so i thought it was one but it's really two! getting confusing


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif weehey aprill

i was wondering, does it bug you when people misspell your name? like i know tons of people on here just say april with one l but it's two, and i didnt even know that till i read it somewhere on a thread. i assumed it was two because of your username but then people just used one so i thought it was one but it's really two! getting confusing

It is spelled with two l's(I dont know what the hell my mother was thinking), but it dosent bother me. What used to bother me though was my algebra teacher in high school. Before I got married my last name (maiden name) was Cooper and he used to call me Alice



. His confusion was depressing. I didnt look like a 50 year old man!!!!


----------



## MindySue

lol! thats too funny..but annoying

people always ask me if my real name is melinda and i say no just mindy and they look at me funny..sometimes i just say yes for the hell of it.


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol! thats too funny..but annoyingpeople always ask me if my real name is melinda and i say no just mindy and they look at me funny..sometimes i just say yes for the hell of it.

How could they get those confused



I would never ask you that, lol!


----------



## Jesskaa

My names Jessica.

My bestfriends call my Justin... I don't know why we all gave eachother guy names.

&amp; My mom calls me 'J'.

My otherfriends call me Jess.


----------



## MindySue

lol i duno they just think mindy is my nickname and not my real name.

some call me min but it's kinda weird ive never gotten used to that.

or mindy sue because thats my first and middle name, and that sounds so southern! yuck!


----------



## Aprill

what's wrong with being southern...hmmm???? lol


----------



## MindySue

lol nothing i just don't like southern names well, the cliche names. hick names if you will.


----------



## Aprill

I know, I was just kidding, lol!


----------



## MindySue

i figured as much





wonder why michal stopped posting without saying bye


----------



## Aprill

she will probably be back


----------



## Jesskaa

I like southern accents. I wish i had an accent... i think they are cool.


----------



## Aprill

haha^^


----------



## MindySue

i like southern accents too

i wish i had something other than a mainers accent which is quite made fun of. i went to michigan a few years back and went to a mall and the girl at the counter laughed and said we must be mainers and we talk soo fast. hmmph


----------



## Jesskaa

Mainers?

like from maine?

what kinda of accent is that?

well, i get callled a line jumper because i moved from Maryland to PA.


----------



## tadzio79

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It is spelled with two l's(I dont know what the hell my mother was thinking), but it dosent bother me. What used to bother me though was my algebra teacher in high school. Before I got married my last name (maiden name) was Cooper and he used to call me Alice



. His confusion was depressing. I didnt look like a 50 year old man!!!! oops, I think I addressed you in the past using one L instead of two. Will keep that in mind next time! sorry about that, hehe


----------



## MindySue

i have as well

yes mainers like from maine haha

it's just i duno..i cant explain it but we talk different up here, really fast and say words funny like car "cahhh"


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *tadzio79* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oops, I think I addressed you in the past using one L instead of two. Will keep that in mind next time! sorry about that, hehe




no problem, it dosent bug me, just dont call me "Alice", lol


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh so a boston accent?


----------



## Ashley

Hi guys. Someone told me I had a Spanish accent.

Are you feeling better Mindy?


----------



## michal_cohen

i can do Irish accent when i was younger i loved boyzone and i used to repeat sentences

hahahha


----------



## Aprill

I am a country accent


----------



## MindySue

Not a boston accent it's different

I feel fine ATM. Kidney stones are painful only sometimes though.


----------



## michal_cohen

i affriad of my pic

i just woked up and im withouit mu hahaahahahhaha


----------



## MindySue

lol michal you look fine


----------



## michal_cohen

thx

ill try to post more pic this week

hope they turn better


----------



## daer0n

i like your pic Michal


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like your pic Michal



thx sweety


----------



## MindySue

hey guys!



im up early this morning..and going to go play the sims!! seeya later


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey guys!



im up early this morning..and going to go play the sims!! seeya later enjoy


----------



## Jesskaa

I've been trying to beg my mom to let me get a new the sims.... but i dont think its gunna happen anytime soon!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've been trying to beg my mom to let me get a new the sims.... but i dont think its gunna happen anytime soon! :s

too bad

if im playing this game forget about myself

so i prefer to be here

and i bought a new cam so im happy


----------



## Jesskaa

aww, well i see. NIce pictures.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww, well i see. NIce pictures. thanks

i can also do videos but without sound

but i dont want to

i not talented as you


----------



## daer0n

Hmm, i download the sims whenever i want to play them, my mom has a huge collection, from the first sims that came out to almost the latest one, she is a big fan, and so was i a long time ago, but, if i ever feel like playing them i just download them 

You should do a video Michal, even if its only to wave at us


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm, i download the sims whenever i want to play them, my mom has a huge collection, from the first sims that came out to almost the latest one, she is a big fan, and so was i a long time ago, but, if i ever feel like playing them i just download them 
You should do a video Michal, even if its only to wave at us





haha maybe ill do a movie with cards

haahahah

idont know howto do this yet

but i learn in time


----------



## magosienne

hey guys, i'm bzck from work. it lasted longer that i was told, but it's okay, more money (and i just spotted an e/s palette from tokidoki smashbox + a n,ice lipgloss during my lunch break - yes i went to sephora during my lunch break



).

i also received my order from le club des crÃ©ateurs de beautÃ©. i'm sooo happy, the gift is awesome i put all my little stuff in it, lipglosses, lipbalm, painkillers, belly meds, a nice little pocket mirror, hair stuff...

i also got as a mystery gift : "silky long", which is a hair mask for dry hair (woohoo just when i was complaining about it). okay, it didn't got the best reviews, but i don't care, it's still a nice gift. and it smells good, yum !

my cat is playing with the tissue-paper (seriously cats love it because it makes noise when they touch it



).


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey guys, i'm bzck from work. it lasted longer that i was told, but it's okay, more money (and i just spotted an e/s palette from tokidoki smashbox + a n,ice lipgloss during my lunch break - yes i went to sephora during my lunch break




).i also received my order from le club des crÃ©ateurs de beautÃ©. i'm sooo happy, the gift is awesome i put all my little stuff in it, lipglosses, lipbalm, painkillers, belly meds, a nice little pocket mirror, hair stuff...

i also got as a mystery gift : "silky long", which is a hair mask for dry hair (woohoo just when i was complaining about it). okay, it didn't got the best reviews, but i don't care, it's still a nice gift. and it smells good, yum !

my cat is playing with the tissue-paper (seriously cats love it because it makes noise when they touch it



).

i wish we had sephora here

i have two iteams fronm sephora a gloss and a es

you cat is cute


----------



## Aprill

hi guys, Michal your pic is pretty


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi guys, Michal your pic is pretty thanks i got a new cam so i put pic all over the site hhaah

i have more in my page

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

im goin to sleep

i need to be up at 5


----------



## magosienne

thanks Michal !


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks Michal ! what a cuty


----------



## MindySue

im so pissed

i just did a thread in the MMU forum that was the longest ive ever done on here and i accidently hit something and it went back, and when i tried to go back it was erased.

i have to do it all over again


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im so pissedi just did a thread in the MMU forum that was the longest ive ever done on here and i accidently hit something and it went back, and when i tried to go back it was erased.

i have to do it all over again




sadyes:

i know what you mean

i hate that

i just woke up its 4:40 at the morning

im so exciting today im going to give a letter to a guy i like

after work ill go to my dad work at the mall and if ill bumped into him i give him the letter

hope i can do it

hhahahah

he is shy even more than me

he is a waitress

and i got a feeling that he likes me too

its not the waiter you think about its another one

this one is tall and got this cute face

if he will agree ill take some pic soon

hhaahhahahaahahhaah


----------



## MindySue

yay!


----------



## michal_cohen

she you later lovely girl

im goin to work

bye


----------



## MindySue

bye


----------



## daer0n

Good luck Michal!


----------



## Aprill

hi guys


----------



## MindySue

howdy aprill!


----------



## Aprill

why is your mood scared?


----------



## MindySue

gotta pass some kidney stones and im scared of how much itll hurt

im also scared of taking the medication to help pass them because it'll make them pass quicker and can cause nausea and dizziness vomitting and all that good stuff


----------



## Aprill

ahhh, dont worrk about it, just take the meds. At least the stones will be gone, lol , i've passed babies put bigger than a stone, I think I could take a kidney stone anyday


----------



## daer0n

Hello April





how's it going?

lol instead of talking on msn im talking here





i was just checking on all the threads, you know, supa mod duty lol


----------



## MindySue

well the vagina is made for stretching, the pee hole isnt..ahhh! however yeah childbirth is way more painful im sure although ive heard for guys passing a stone is more painful/equal to childbirth


----------



## Aprill

oh cool, i dont see u on msn as much

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well the vagina is made for stretching, the pee hole isnt..ahhh! however yeah childbirth is way more painful im sure although ive heard for guys passing a stone is more painful/equal to childbirth oh goodness, i bet a man passing one is horrible!! I think getting a catheder is more painful for me though


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh cool, i dont see u on msn as much



oh goodness, i bet a man passing one is horrible!! I think getting a catheder is more painful for me though

No, im not on very often, i spend more time on mut now, my husband told me you were talking to me yesterday too lolHe said, April said, hey Nurinia, and i said, did you tell her that im taking a shower? LOL!


----------



## MindySue

haha nury

sorry i just entered you guys convo


----------



## daer0n

LOL

its ok Mindy





yeah, my husband took over the computer yesterday, he was playing some game called rocket mania, he's obsessed with it &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Jesskaa

im eating tomatos

should i say "i paintshop pro'ed it." instead of "photoshopped" because i dont have photoshop.. i have painshop pro. hmm. hmm.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im eating tomatos
should i say "i paintshop pro'ed it." instead of "photoshopped" because i dont have photoshop.. i have painshop pro. hmm. hmm.

i paintshop'd them i think lol


----------



## MindySue

haha


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i paintshop'd them i think lol

hmm, i didnt think of it that way.


----------



## MindySue




----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20/paperlanterns_/you-a.gif LOL!!


----------



## MindySue

loll omg these comics are so funny


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOLits ok Mindy





yeah, my husband took over the computer yesterday, he was playing some game called rocket mania, he's obsessed with it &gt;.&lt;

lol, yeah, I said Hi Nurina, and he changed to busy in like 2 seconds, I was thinking to myself, "oh no she didnt"


----------



## MindySue

aha

i was just watching a celebrity show

and this ****head with paris hilton was like lindsay lohan is prob worth 7 million..that means shes really poor

i hate celebrities!


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, yeah, I said Hi Nurina, and he changed to busy in like 2 seconds, I was thinking to myself, "oh no she didnt" LOL!!!!yeah that is what he does, instead of answering the dummy, gosh


----------



## daer0n

So this is what you said April


----------



## MindySue

good night

im exhausted


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So this is what you said Aprilhttp://www.messengerfreak.com/user_uploads/37222.gif

I love that character, and the poodle


----------



## daer0n

Gnite Mindy, have a good rest, hope you get better soon


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love that character, and the poodle Yeah, that character is funny, i dont remember the name of it very well, Anita something i think it is, if im not wrong, although i think its the other girl, the one that usually says, bigger the fro bigger the ho something like that LOL


----------



## Aprill

Oh yeah, my girl Bonita Styles. I love goodbye kitty (sorry mindy) and sue e. cide


----------



## MindySue

LOL for apologizing to me

ack i was supposed to be asleep

came back for more

no

i must go

having an inner battle with myself here


----------



## Aprill

MIndy have u ever saw those David and Golliath cartoons?


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh yeah, my girl Bonita Styles. I love goodbye kitty (sorry mindy) and sue e. cide THAT's it, Bonita Styles! LOLmy sister loves her too!

i think she got the watch from bonita styles, they are soo cool, i love their stuff


----------



## Aprill

lol


----------



## MindySue

yes i have haha


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol LOLaxe you a question


----------



## Aprill

this one is funny too


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this one is funny too LOLand the cat looks so harmless


----------



## Aprill




----------



## Jesskaa

I`m thinking time for a 2:08am salad!


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









HAHAHAHAHAHAHA so funny!


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I`m thinking time for a 2:08am salad! Holy!you're still awake Jess? LOL


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Holy!you're still awake Jess? LOL

Well I over slept till like 12:30pmish.
And I'm an all nighter haha.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I over slept till like 12:30pmish.
And I'm an all nighter haha.

LOLsame here, well, about the all nighter, but me, i woke up at 6 am today, never had a nap lol and still awake O_O


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohhh 6am. i could never get up that early on saturday!


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohhh 6am. i could never get up that early on saturday! Well, i have to wakeup every day at 5:30 am, go figure, sometimes even on sundays, when my husband has no days off



i dunno why im still awake lol, but i dont wanna go to bed, everyone;s sleeping right now here, i guess cause its the only time when i have time to myself


----------



## Aprill

Good Afternoon guys


----------



## magosienne

i'm making my makeup bag for tomorrow. i'll try to put on some mineral foundation, but i have to leave at like 5:45/6am, i'm starting work at 6:45. and i have an appointment for another job at 3pm. thankfully, i only have one station separating the two. i was told my job usually ends at 2pm, yeah but yesterday it finished 3 hours and a half later, so i'll leave at 2pm even if they don't want it, because a part time job is still better than temporary work.

besides the job i'm doing has started yesterday and apparently people were asked to come today too. i'm doing an inventory of all the cds in stock so it has to stop sooner or later, when everything has been counted and checked twice. considering the shop is the biggest of all (Fnac, if someone knows them) it already represents an enormous work.


----------



## daer0n

For some reason, i hate mothers day, ugh &gt;.&lt;


----------



## magosienne

lol me too.


----------



## michal_cohen

me 3

mother day suck

but i put my necklaces with my mom pic inside just to honer her today

its midnight to im goin to sleep

have a great day everyone


----------



## disjointed

Did you know that everyday, you should have at least 4 hugs, and fart at least 7 times... Hehe.


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *disjointed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did you know that everyday, you should have at least 4 hugs, and fart at least 7 times... Hehe.










Well I guess I need my booty checked


----------



## dcole710

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif For some reason, i hate mothers day, ugh &gt;.&lt; I'm not too fond of the holiday either...


----------



## disjointed

I wonder of the two of you that do not like mother's day has bad relationships with their mothers, or do not have any? I feel like I'm prying... I don't mean to, sorry!


----------



## Aprill

Michal's mother died, I am not sure about Dara....


----------



## disjointed

I'm so sorry to hear that! I feel bad now for mentioning it.


----------



## Aprill

Ah dont fell bad, there is nothing wrong with asking..that's how we all got to know one another on here,, by asking


----------



## disjointed

Thanks


----------



## daer0n

I don't like mother's day because i think it's cheesy, i get along with my mom great, but i just hate mother's day lol

but that is just me


----------



## disjointed

Ah... it's similar to a lot of people's views towards Valentine's Day.


----------



## Aprill

exactly...every holiday is over promoted and used to make money


----------



## dcole710

&lt;sigh&gt; It's not prying. I don't usually talk about it but I have a horrible relationship with my mother. We have been estranged for 3 years now.


----------



## daer0n

Yeah, that is why i dont like it, i never really do anything on mother's day, i do more stuff on regular days that sometimes turn out more special that mother's day or valentines, i remember them better than these other ones that you are supposed to celebrate and do tons of whatnots lol

Not bitter about it, i just don't like celebrating them


----------



## disjointed

I'm so sorry to hear about that. You seem like a strong woman, obviously you've been able to make it on your own without her. Props to you!


----------



## Aprill

Here's a pic from David and Golliath to cheer everyone up :


----------



## dcole710

lol very funny Aprill! you always find the greatest things!!

I woke up this morning still laughing about the bust a nut squirrel!


----------



## MindySue

ugh ive had a busy day and im soo exhausted but i wanna surf mut but i have a headache and am dead tired so i guess ill have to do extra posts tomarrow! night


----------



## daer0n

Night Mindy!

LOL April, love these David and Goliath cartoons


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *disjointed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did you know that everyday, you should have at least 4 hugs, and fart at least 7 times... Hehe. i wish i had i love hugs

thats wh when i have a bf ill hug him all the time





Originally Posted by *disjointed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so sorry to hear that! I feel bad now for mentioning it. ha dont worry about ither body maybe diad but she always live in my heart


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *disjointed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so sorry to hear that! I feel bad now for mentioning it. i just think i don't need a special day to treat my mom. i guess the discounts at sephora or clothes shops are great if you want to buy yourself smthg/offer smthg, but i don't really understand why we need a day. i had a better moment when my mom asked me to help her saturday afternoon while doing a cake (haha, and it was good !).


----------



## MindySue

i feel like crap today!


----------



## Aprill

Awww, you havent taken the medicine yet have you?


----------



## MindySue

no but this is a different reason

i have a cold, sore throat, headache and i feel like i have a fever but im not sure


----------



## Aprill

is it still cold up there?


----------



## MindySue

no


----------



## michal_cohen

hi everyone

mindy i hope youll feel better soon


----------



## Jesskaa

Well, to stop in and say hola.

I decided to spend my hour playing the sims sorry, girls... I miss my game.





but, i hope you all are having an amazing day!


----------



## michal_cohen

have a wonderful day jess

enjoy the game


----------



## MindySue

thanks


----------



## michal_cohen

my boss came late to work today

so from tomarrow she want me to call her and wake her up

and you know we all dream about waking are boss at the morning and hear her voice....

not really

now i need to be up at 5 *cries*


----------



## magosienne

that sucks !

my solution : be a nice employee who cares about her boss and buy her an alarm clock ! (and some vitamin C tablets )


----------



## daer0n

Wtf Michal, is she even going to pay you to wake her up?

You shouldnt have to wake anyone but yourself up lol

what the....with these people!


----------



## Aprill

its not your job to wake up your boss, lol


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that sucks !my solution : be a nice employee who cares about her boss and buy her an alarm clock ! (and some vitamin C tablets )





haahahh

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wtf Michal, is she even going to pay you to wake her up? You shouldnt have to wake anyone but yourself up lol

what the....with these people!

yup and she want me to pay her Cu's she drive me to work at the morning

its in her way and its not my polt that there are no buses to there at 5:40 at the morning

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its not your job to wake up your boss, lol yea this job is suck


----------



## Aprill

your boss sucks


----------



## michal_cohen

yup

im serching for another job


----------



## magosienne

pff, who does she think she is? what, so you're her little maid now? the only thing i would pay for is half of the fuel.

i wonder what she's doing at nights so she can't wake up in the morning ...





i love this smiley :




and this one





this one is cute :





but this one's my fave :


----------



## babiguhhangx504

HI! whatsup?


----------



## Ashley

Hey babiguhhangx! Welcome!


----------



## Aprill

hi!! Welcome


----------



## MindySue

how strange michal


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif pff, who does she think she is? what, so you're her little maid now? the only thing i would pay for is half of the fuel.i wonder what she's doing at nights so she can't wake up in the morning ...






i love this smiley :




and this one





this one is cute :





but this one's my fave :












maybe she got another job a secret one hahahahahhah

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how strange michal yup

its 5:10 in here i just woke my boss hhahha

my life is strength my ex want to talk with the guy i like

i thought about all the ways he can react and what ill do

i hope he doesn't have a girl


----------



## MindySue

im feeling better..a little

but my tummy aches now after i ate dinner a few hours ago

i feel really neglected by my bf these past few days, we always talk like all day and he's been busy, and hasnt seemed to really miss me or take me seriously when i complain about it



i know im being a big baby but since im sick i really need him more than ususal and im not getting it..i already am sad that he's not here to cuddle with me and make me feel better, but now that we cant even really talk it makes it soo much worse..i just wish he was here to hold me



blahh


----------



## Geek

im much better now


----------



## MindySue

cool tony

i took some mucinex or whatever and i can breathe again!!! maybe ill get a good nights sleep tonight..


----------



## Shelley

OMG! My Visa bill just came.. it is horrible, what am I going to do? I owe... .44 cents, lmao! Balance Protector Premium. It has to be payed by May 31st, lol.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG! My Visa bill just came.. it is horrible, what am I going to do? I owe... .44 cents, lmao! Balance Protector Premium. It has to be payed by May 31st, lol. LOL!!


----------



## michal_cohen

i have pro my uni boss want me to work at the uni and her boss want me to work for good at the mall

i dont know what to choose


----------



## Aprill

Hi guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daer0n

I'd say the mall Michal





Hi April! Enjoying the moding?





This thread is so lonely today


----------



## michal_cohen

i affriad to choose so no one will hate me

haahaahaha

hi april


----------



## Aprill

yeah Nurina I am





I am waiting on Grey's Anatomy to come on. My husband went to work



BOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! This will be a very boring night for me


----------



## Jesskaa

I have had one heck of a week.

I'm in Girl Drama, and that's the worst.

I'm in 2 different peoples relationship drama [not bad parts in there though just the messenger.]

I have discovered that sometimes people are just rude so, you have to get a little rude back. [she really diserved it]

I got sent to the office because of a low shirt and i refused to change it into something else because it was not low.

&amp; I went to the gettysburg battle fields [civil war stuff] I'll make a thread on it soon.

so, yes.


----------



## Geek

i just had 3 avocados


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just had 3 avocados oh cool!! I never had an avacado


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just had 3 avocados i likes avocados with salt

in Hebrew we also say avocado


----------



## Lia

Interesting... i'm just procastinating to study right now


----------



## Jesskaa

o0o0oh what are they?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh cool!! I never had an avacado



really?

they taste very good

but they got a lot of cholesterol

(we also say cholesterol in Hebrew)


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Interesting... i'm just procastinating to study right now lol, join the club


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif o0o0oh what are they?


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://www.notes.co.il/riky/user/avocado.jpg

http://www.ifeel.co.il/page/image1/1592/avocado.jpg

what does it taste like?


----------



## Jesskaa

is it like kiewi? or whatever.


----------



## Lia

No, actually they're kinda sweet and very rich, with a 'meaty' texture. Latin-american people in general eat it as a vegetable (seasoned with salt, onions and etc - guacamole is made of avocados), but here in brazil we eat it as a fruit *with sugar and milk


----------



## Aprill

^^thanks! I have to try one


----------



## Lia

It's good for your hair as a treatment - mash it with some conditioner and apply it and it'll give a lot of moisture - it has a lot of fat (and therefore is not good for people dieting)


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, actually they're kinda sweet and very rich, with a 'meaty' texture. Latin-american people in general eat it as a vegetable (seasoned with salt, onions and etc - guacamole is made of avocados), but here in brazil we eat it as a fruit *with sugar and milk



that sound so wired cus here we eat it like a vegetable with bread and salt or just with salt


----------



## MindySue

weird that theres completely different ways of eating an avacado..the salt thing kinda makes me feel sick haha..i think id like sugar better.

ive never had one anyways


----------



## daer0n

Avocados?

i love them!!

we make Guacamole with them in Mexico, my hubby loves guacamole, and i love them with hot sauce, salt and lemon


----------



## MindySue

makes me interested in trying them


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Avocados?i love them!!

we make Guacamole with them in Mexico, my hubby loves guacamole, and i love them with hot sauce, salt and lemon





yea its so wired that in Brazil they eat it in milk

its like eating Cheetos with jam


----------



## daer0n

Eww, lol

but we all have different costums, so, i guess its ok, ive never tried them like that, one of these days i will though.

My husband likes Quesadillas with ice cream on top, lol, go figure!


----------



## Lia

I have the slightest idea that maybe our avocados are sweeter than those on Mexico and other latin countries , so it inspires us to use it as a sweet - i really like to do an avocado smoothie with water, sugar, and powdered milk - tastes so good!

It's all a matter of point of view - i think that avocado with salt is really really strange, as well as tomato juice


----------



## daer0n

oh, well, you just made me wonder how that smoothie would taste, so, i will make one!

i hope my husband brings milk tonight, i sent him shopping LOL

aww hes too sweet, well our avocados are pretty sweet, but, we like mixing sweet stuff with salt and lemon for some reason, lol

like, mangoes with hot sauce salt and lemon



theyre so good though!

i will try that smoothie Lia


----------



## MindySue

dang all this talk about husbands makes me wish i had one..haa..is that bad..im not even 18





im just mature for my age..and really in love with my bf!


----------



## Lia

Don't rush into things


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dang all this talk about husbands makes me wish i had one..haa..is that bad..im not even 18



im just mature for my age..and really in love with my bf!

at least you got a bfwhat ill say im almost 27 and alone


----------



## magosienne

i'm 23 and alone, but i'm still hoping i'll find someone





around here avocados are eaten usually with mayonnaise or vinaigrette, both extremely eww and sorry but the taste of the avocado itself... well, now you know i hate avocados





pff, i'm pissed, it's like i should be my mom's little slave and help her do some stuff (not a proper dinner thing just more like snacks) for people "i do not know" to repeat her words. well, if as usual you're handling this on your own and nothing i do is good enough for you so you're losing time and even more irritable, it tends to reason i stick to my room and watch House. hey, at least, i learn things. i already know how to cut carrots.

okay, now reading myself i just realised i do have a migraine or i wouldn't be that much sensible.

i'm gonna take another painkiller. sorry for venting, again.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm 23 and alone, but i'm still hoping i'll find someone




around here avocados are eaten usually with mayonnaise or vinaigrette, both extremely eww and sorry but the taste of the avocado itself... well, now you know i hate avocados





pff, i'm pissed, it's like i should be my mom's little slave and help her do some stuff (not a proper dinner thing just more like snacks) for people "i do not know" to repeat her words. well, if as usual you're handling this on your own and nothing i do is good enough for you so you're losing time and even more irritable, it tends to reason i stick to my room and watch House. hey, at least, i learn things. i already know how to cut carrots.

okay, now reading myself i just realised i do have a migraine or i wouldn't be that much sensible.

i'm gonna take another painkiller. sorry for venting, again.

you ar funny
i was in a realsenship for 9 years and since than i didnt had something that was more than 8 days





i had one more bf for 8 days we knew etch other like a month before


----------



## candyfloss10

hey Jessica! i'm a newb. my name is Sarah


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *candyfloss10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey Jessica! i'm a newb. my name is Sarah



hi there im michal from israelwelcome to the best site ever


----------



## Colorlicious

wow what is the point of this thread lol hi jessica and hi candyfloss10


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *candyfloss10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey Jessica! i'm a newb. my name is Sarah




Hi candyfloss10!!!!!!! How's it going Michal?


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you ar funny
i was in a realsenship for 9 years and since than i didnt had something that was more than 8 days





i had one more bf for 8 days we knew etch other like a month before

glad i'm making you laughing




my plans were always to a)study B) do my final exam to become a judge and actually get a really good job(sort of have tenure) c) find a mate d) marry, have children etc...

i haven't finished the a





besides, my relationships were always with people wanting to be close to me, but i'm so shy and sensitive, i can feel oppressed very easily, and i don't like that, so people back off.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Colorlicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow what is the point of this thread lol hi jessica and hi candyfloss10 just to pass the time

how you think i have so many posts ;p

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi candyfloss10!!!!!!! How's it going Michal? im feeling great today





Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif glad i'm making you laughing




my plans were always to a)study B) do my final exam to become a judge and actually get a really good job(sort of have tenure) c) find a mate d) marry, have children etc...

i haven't finished the a





besides, my relationships were always with people wanting to be close to me, but i'm so shy and sensitive, i can feel oppressed very easily, and i don't like that, so people back off.

you should take your time
I'm a very shy person too and sometimes ppl think that I'm snobbish Cu's i'm not talking a lot


----------



## magosienne

oh thanks ! i'm not the only one. i get that a lot. because i prefer listening than talking people tends to think i'm not paying attention, like they're not worth it. but it's just the contrary. i think respect also comes in listening what people have to say.

one day we were invited by some people my dad met at work, and the wife told me i haven't talked much and of course she didn't know me so she didn't know if it was my usual state or if i was sick or smthg. i just answered "i'm listening". she then told me the sweetest thing of the world "well, you'll learn". so i'm okay with that.

ok i'm going, i have to be polite. looks like today, the freak can show herself. f**k you mom. one day i'm just your freak of a daughter you think is born to piss you off and make your life miserable, then i'm worth being introduced to others. pff.


----------



## michal_cohen

life can be suck sometimes


----------



## daer0n

Sometimes parents suck too, but they just dont have very good parenting skills sometimes, its hard, even i make so much mistakes when i said i wouldnt make the same mistakes my parents made, well, i do





And i feel like i SUCK mega for being like them, sometimes.


----------



## Jesskaa

i reallyhate everything, i seriously wish i could dig a hole and never come out!


----------



## Aprill

Nuri I added you to my facebook


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i reallyhate everything, i seriously wish i could dig a hole and never come out! dont say that


----------



## Jesskaa

but its very true right now.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nuri I added you to my facebook



Thank you April!And, happy birthday by the way!


----------



## daer0n

We all feel like that sometimes Jess, i feel like that too right now

Unfortunately, there is no hole i can get into and stay forever, so, i guess i have to face this sucky life i have &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you April!And, happy birthday by the way!





Thanks, I still got a few days though. I dont know where to go for my b-day...I guess no where,, lol


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We all feel like that sometimes Jess, i feel like that too right now Unfortunately, there is no hole i can get into and stay forever, so, i guess i have to face this sucky life i have &gt;.&lt;

well on the brightside for you.. you can still go home to a husband and children who love you.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well on the brightside for you.. you can still go home to a husband and children who love you. we all got our things
i argue with my dad all day

all my money go on the house

i liked a boy and it threat me bad

i didnt had electricity in my room like 3 weeks

my dad dont want me to go with guys who work at the mall

my family dont want me to have Arabic as my friend (nora is my best friend)

my dad dont agree that ill sleep at her house

im almost 27 im alone and im in a meager Minos in the bank

andwhen im returning from work and i want toi rest my bro hear music loudly and i need to clean up after him all day

so you can look at thatin a positive why

1. you got more friends that i do and your family dont have pro with them (i have only one friend)

2. you live in your parents house so you dont need to help with the bills (i need to help so no one will takeour house)

3.i bet you always got food in your house (if ill not buy ill not have what to eat)

at least you can go to your room and to do there whatever you want

when im at my room my dad yelling at me cus he want me to give him stuff like water to turn off/on the lights and the tv

and im almost 27

2. you can take a shower in quite (i need to shower at the kitchen)

there will always be someone with a worse case than yours

so always try to look at the bright side of life


----------



## han

o where o where did michal go....


----------



## MindySue

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't rush into things



oh i duno if id call it rushing, i've basically 'fancied' him since i was 11!
and had many boyfriends in between that time..no one compares


----------



## daer0n

Im so bored -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and tired, and havent eaten anything, and i dont feel like it &gt;.&lt;

i wish i could go out with my husband somewhere to have fun, but we havent done that in such a long time, i sometimes, dont like the fact that he has to work all the time, and married life seems to SUCK!


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im so bored -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and tired, and havent eaten anything, and i dont feel like it &gt;.&lt;i wish i could go out with my husband somewhere to have fun, but we havent done that in such a long time, i sometimes, dont like the fact that he has to work all the time, and married life seems to SUCK!

oh yes, join the club



;call it the bored housewives international organization, lol. my husband has worked 60+ hours this week, he has to work this weekend, and when he comes home, he goes to sleep



. I know exactly how you feel


----------



## magosienne

that sucks Nuri ! and it wouldn't be just the same to go out alone, huh?

it turned out the people were nice and we had a really good evening, it's 1:30 am and they just left 5 minutes ago. but each time, it's like my dad has to shut me out of it and it just annoys me, especially when i know i'm right. when i talk about something and take a personal experience as an example (as i've learned to justify my point of view) he says "don't make a rule out of it". well, i'm not ! it's just constructive argumentation. pff, he buys me college but obviously all the degrees i'll have he'll have them too, and more.

if they could just work tomorrow so i can rest my nerves and be all nice again with my parents




. while i'm at it i should ask for a house on the moon.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif o where o where did michal go.... i went to sleep but ill be now im here for a while

im going to my aunties today

(i always write aunt but tyler tought me this word its sound cute so i use it)


----------



## MindySue

yawn


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yawn how you feel today?


----------



## Jesskaa

.......*.*


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif .......*.* hi

how your day passed?


----------



## MindySue

meh kinda bad

my dad doesnt think he can get the money for me to go to school in canada..so i might be stuck in maine..away from my bf for who knows how much longer..


----------



## Jesskaa

I had a rough day.


----------



## daer0n

sounds like everyone is unhappy today lol

i felt misserable today too


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif meh kinda badmy dad doesnt think he can get the money for me to go to school in canada..so i might be stuck in maine..away from my bf for who knows how much longer..

:s

dont worry youll see him soon

cheers


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif meh kinda badmy dad doesnt think he can get the money for me to go to school in canada..so i might be stuck in maine..away from my bf for who knows how much longer..

that sucks ! maybe he's just saying that to make you stay here. don't worry, i'm sure you'll see your bf soon.


----------



## han

cheer up everyone, its the weekend


----------



## michal_cohen

its the last day of the weekend tomorrow im working

at Monday im working at the evening from 8 until 1 at night

im cleaning at the auditorium its the students day so a lot of Israelis celeb will be there so ill enjoy some shows yes im happy

ill try to talk with some ppl too





im working with my friend and our boss will take us from home and return us


----------



## Aprill

Good Morning yall


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good Morning yall



good morning

its 6 at the evening in here


----------



## Aprill

oh wow, it is 9:42am here


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh wow, it is 9:42am here i cant wait till Monday


----------



## Aprill

me too Michal, i got empty gram jars coming. And i ordered some stuff from JessyAnn


----------



## pinksugar

I can't wait til end of semester. Its 1am (early for uni work really) and I'll be up for the next 2+ hours prolly trying to finish assignments..

Plus, my ex sent me a text saying he wants to go back to being the guy he was before, and that he wants me to be there with him while he sorts himself out.






I hate being single, I hate being in crap relationships, I hate men in general.

OK I'm done


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me too Michal, i got empty gram jars coming. And i ordered some stuff from JessyAnn that sound awsome

i have like a gazlion iteam to swap and no one want to swap with me

and i have more that i forgot to add

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't wait til end of semester. Its 1am (early for uni work really) and I'll be up for the next 2+ hours prolly trying to finish assignments.. 
Plus, my ex sent me a text saying he wants to go back to being the guy he was before, and that he wants me to be there with him while he sorts himself out.






I hate being single, I hate being in crap relationships, I hate men in general.

OK I'm done





hahaah me toowhen you are alone you think wow i so wan a bf so we love etch over and hug and kiss and when you have a bf you think why the hell i need him i want so time for myself

im without bf about half a year

i was with someone about 8 days (we know etch other before)

but it didnt worked out and he was a lousy kisser

he talked to me last week and want us to be toghter again

he said "i still attrective to you"

what a jerk he return to his ex and now hewant to be with me again

but i dont feel for him nothing

boys are stupid when you likes them a lot they think that they your god and that they can treat you like crap


----------



## Aprill

When you get your swaplist together, let me know




We can swap again


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When you get your swaplist together, let me know



We can swap again really?

take a look tell me if you want something

i have some more bonne bells iteams

if you like ill write tham down

if you se this guy please give me a call

haahh






i just cleaned my clothest and i found there my stationery collection i didnt saw them for years

ahahhh


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif really?take a look tell me if you want something

i have some more bonne bells iteams

if you like ill write tham down

if you se this guy please give me a call

haahh

http://www.weekofstyle.com/pressloun...slounge_02.jpg

i just cleaned my clothest and i found there my stationery collection i didnt saw them for years

ahahhh

Scarryyyyyyhe looks like my EX!


----------



## magosienne

basic meal with us 4. i've eaten my salmon and vegetables and reach for an italian cheese (mascarpone) in the fridge, and treat myself with a teaspoon of it. my mom asks me if i'm taking some camembert (it was cooked on the grill-very good). i said no because it has boiled and i don't like the taste. my mom then answers oh come on ! it's not boiled and wasted ! besides it hasn't boiled, there were just some little bubbles (someone can lend me a dictionnary please?).

i answer "no i'm just saying i don't like it. eww."

then she adds "well, if you don't burst every evening, you don't feel right, do you?"

what am i doing wrong? from my point of vue it's my mom who's always jumping on everything i say and starts grumbling about my mood.

i wanted to say something, but it's just like adding some oil on a fire (which is frustrating by itself), so instead i just ate my fruit compote and went in my room. again. like if it's just a whim coming form a 15 years old teenager. isn't that sad?

pff. every night after the news there's this thing on tv, lasting about 2 minutes, where they show a house with a brief explanation (doing your own interior decoration is the new french fashion) and the house was nice. uncommon, but nice. my dad starts commenting it, saying yeah, we saw it's original, at least it's not the worst. i hate it, this minimalist side of my parents, they can't accept someone has different ideas than them, and that they can work, sometimes even better than theirs.

either that, or, "hey have you seen this guy? don't you think he's like gay? i'm sure he is. yeah, he is, how disgusting".

and if it happens when they are commenting on the new Jean Paul Gautier collection and show some models, usually half naked (lol), they add "oh, they're beautiful ! how can some men be gay when there's such beautiful women?".



wtf is that supposed to mean ?





can you be physically sick of your parents?

what made me almost laugh on the contrary is my dad reaching for some pineapple and litchis instead of a banana because a banana contains a lot of calories. which is of course right, but he didn't hesitate to eat a greasy, big steak before



. my dad thinks he's on a diet if he switches to low calorie fruits



. hey, it wouldn't hurt him to eat a banana, it's not like he eats one everyday, he never does, and he could use the vitamin C.


----------



## daer0n

Mag,

yes you can get sick of your parents, i was so sick of them to the point of wanting to just run away from them and never seeing them again, after i got married, i felt so relieved that i left that house, ( that was not the point of getting married for me though ) and i am so happy away from them now lol

BUT that doesnt mean i dont love them still.

I know how you feel because that is JUST how my mom used to be, LOL @ your dad, it reminded me of a friend who said to be on a "diet" but he would buy burgers and drink "diet coke" with them, THAT was his diet lmao


----------



## MindySue

well im physically sick of mine, so yes it's possible. my parents, my dad in particular, attacks me (with words) all the time and when i get defensive it's me 'in a bad mood' you cant win. im supposed to just sit and take it all

i think once you get old enough to really form your own opinions and lead a life apart from them, it's really hard to get along. thats when it's good to move out, however this happens at like 16..when you're too young to move out so it's just difficult and sucky


----------



## magosienne

yeah, i'm 23 but still a student so i'm stuck with them for 2 years. i'm trying to enjoy those last few years at home with my parents, and i do love them, they're good parents. that's what makes the whole thing even more frustrating and painful.

lol at the diet coke Nuri



now that you're living in Canada, do you see your parents often, or talk with them on the phone?


----------



## Shelley

Yes I agree you can get sick of your parents because I feel that way about my mom and dad.

I am one year older today, woohoo! I am now 36 years old.


----------



## Aprill

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magosienne

happy birthday !!!!!!


















: rocknroll2:


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!



























Thanks!





Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif happy birthday !!!!!!


















: rocknroll2:















Thanks!


----------



## Lia

Happy Birthday girl! Hope that it'll be a great year for you


----------



## daer0n

Hey Shelley, Happy Birthday!!

hope you have a great one!


----------



## Lia

Hey Nuri, did you try the smoothie?


----------



## michal_cohen

happy birthday have a great day

im going to work

take care ppl


----------



## MindySue

happy birthday !!


----------



## magosienne

see ya later michal !


----------



## michal_cohen

hey im here right now

im worked at the mall today

my dad called and said that they need me there

i worked at the first floor lucky me

i passed trow the second floor a few times (like 12)

and i passed near this guy and i haven't look at him even once

OK just once when i went up but i only saw his back


----------



## pinksugar

well the guy in the poster from before was HOT!

bet he's a jerk though, LOL.

Yay. Back to food chains and extinct marsupials and reptiles for me


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well the guy in the poster from before was HOT!
bet he's a jerk though, LOL.

Yay. Back to food chains and extinct marsupials and reptiles for me





we have the same taste in boys and the same toughts about boys

hhahaah

i hate the fact that when a guy know that he pretty he feel that he above other ppl


----------



## pinksugar

me too. Or has no personality, because he doesn't have to try!

His shoes were nice, LOL


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me too. Or has no personality, because he doesn't have to try!
His shoes were nice, LOL

sometimes i think that guys are acting like a lil girlsi dated someone for 9 years we split like a half year ago yesterday i called him and asked him to meet me so we can talk like buddies and he said "i got to find the hair gel i like it can take me all day"

if he doesnt want to meet me he can tell me

why to play games

today he called and we going to meet on Monday

i didn't saw him like 2 month i want to know whats new with him


----------



## pinksugar

he sounds like a jerk. 9 years is like, half my life. WTF. I'm sure you'll find someone way better and then he'll be jealous


----------



## han

hi


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he sounds like a jerk. 9 years is like, half my life. WTF. I'm sure you'll find someone way better and then he'll be jealous



thanks





he wanted to stay with me but he didn't allowed me to see my friends and family

and one day i just showed him the door

we still talks on the pone sometimes

but i don't feel anything to him anymore

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi hi there whats new with you?


----------



## MindySue

i just had the worst nightmare ive possibly ever had i dont remember that much of it but me and my bf were kind of broken up but i still wanted to be with him and we were at a party but not together and all these girls way more beautiful than me were hitting on him and he was doing it to get me jealous, and i asked him if hes had sex yet and at that point is where my heart like broke, i could even feel it in the dream, and he said yes i have and we hadnt even been separated or whatever we were for a day..and we were supposed to lose our virginity to eachother

i duno it was so awful and i woke up crying for the longest time i am still crying it doesnt seem that bad but in the dream i felt the most sadness ive ever felt ever!!! and it was a dream.





im still sad over it and it wasnt even true..


----------



## michal_cohen

> i just had the worst nightmare ive possibly ever had i dont remember that much of it but me and my bf were kind of broken up but i still wanted to be with him and we were at a party but not together and all these girls way more beautiful than me were hitting on him and he was doing it to get me jealous, and i asked him if hes had sex yet and at that point is where my heart like broke, i could even feel it in the dream, and he said yes i have and we hadnt even been separated or whatever we were for a day..and we were supposed to lose our virginity to eachother i duno it was so awful and i woke up crying for the longest time i am still crying it doesnt seem that bad but in the dream i felt the most sadness ive ever felt ever!!! and it was a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im still sad over it and it wasnt even true..[/quote
> 
> common now he love you and that makes you the most beautiful girl in the world


----------



## han

im waiting for my hair to dry so i can get off the computer and get ready for my day..

does mut act weird sometimes or is it just me sometimes its slow other times not.


----------



## MindySue

does that for me

more slow than not though



> Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just had the worst nightmare ive possibly ever had i dont remember that much of it but me and my bf were kind of broken up but i still wanted to be with him and we were at a party but not together and all these girls way more beautiful than me were hitting on him and he was doing it to get me jealous, and i asked him if hes had sex yet and at that point is where my heart like broke, i could even feel it in the dream, and he said yes i have and we hadnt even been separated or whatever we were for a day..and we were supposed to lose our virginity to eachother i duno it was so awful and i woke up crying for the longest time i am still crying it doesnt seem that bad but in the dream i felt the most sadness ive ever felt ever!!! and it was a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im still sad over it and it wasnt even true..[/quote
> 
> common now he love you and that makes you the most beautiful girl in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i suppose it does thanks michal


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im waiting for my hair to dry so i can get off the computer and get ready for my day..does mut act weird sometimes or is it just me sometimes its slow other times not.

for me too



> does that for memore slow than not though
> 
> Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i suppose it does thanks michal
> 
> i want to see one day a pic' of you two toghter


----------



## MindySue

one day..but for now i wont be seeing him for a while! blah


----------



## MindySue

one day..but for now i wont be seeing him for a while! blah


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif one day..but for now i wont be seeing him for a while! blah but its worth the waiting


----------



## MindySue

yep


----------



## Aprill

Good morning guys!!


----------



## MindySue

morning (afternoon)


----------



## michal_cohen

i just update my mu stash

it took me forever

in the end of the week ill update the rest


----------



## MindySue

nice


----------



## Aprill

I saw it Michal, i am going to get back to ya



I got Bonnie Bell stuff I want anymore myself.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw it Michal, i am going to get back to ya



I got Bonnie Bell stuff I want anymore myself. ok

im goin to sleep soon

so leave me a pm


----------



## magosienne

good night michal ! see ya later !


----------



## daer0n

I have a question,

is it a trend now to have tiny little pink font now?

lol

i cant read it!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Is mine tiny?

is mine even pink?

LOL.

Okay it is pink.

its not tiny on my computer? it is on anybody elses??


----------



## daer0n

LOL

it looks tiny on mine, well, im on my husband's laptop right now but the screen is 15 inches, it looks tinier on my desktop computer, cause its a 19 inch one lol

dunno about everyone else though, but, Mindy's font is tiny too


----------



## Lia

You can change the settings on your browser in order to make everything look bigger



(i just don't remember right now how to do it)


----------



## Aprill

yeah you can change your screen.... i cant see it either, I must be getting old


----------



## daer0n

yeah, if i change the settings though, everything looks humongous lol


----------



## michal_cohen

hi there ppl


----------



## Jesskaa

well i notched myself up 2 sizes.


----------



## daer0n

Cool Jess, thank you!

i can read it now no prob


----------



## MindySue

dang, i love my font



i hate bigger sizes..but i guess ill have to change it if i get a few more complaints, lol..


----------



## daer0n

lol

the first size you had was good Mindy


----------



## MindySue

yep and i hated it. ohwell


----------



## daer0n

it looks better now, its just cause it was so hard to read and a lot of people pass on reading posts sometimes because of the font size


----------



## pinksugar

haha, Daeron, you are so right!

Hellomindy, I love how your font LOOKS, but its soo teeny, especially on my laptop that I can't read it. Makes me feel like an old woman, haha!

thank you for changing it


----------



## daer0n

Yeah same here, im on a laptop right now, but it was even worse on my computer, lol

so i appreciate them changing their font


----------



## pinksugar

lol, our poor eyeballs aren't what they once were... Sigh.


----------



## Geek

ok, who all loves my modification that even allows for font sizes and colors? lol


----------



## magosienne

loooooool !


----------



## pinksugar

omg sooo tired. I really need to finish this assignment today but so far.. I've got so much left. Argh. Driving me insane!


----------



## magosienne

take a break, relax, take some deep breaths, and then go back to work.






my mom gave me some pills she got from her gynecologist, called "ponstyl", we checked the notice, i can use it for period pains. it's pretty effective, and the box was 2/3 full. yeepee.

i wanted to buy some vitamin C tablets as i'm out of them (my mom always told me to take some to compensate the weariness from loosing blood). but all i found was "mint" and "lemon-bee balm" flavored tablets. ewww. what happened to my old nasty orange flavor?

my cat has left me for my brother's bedroom





she also made a curtain fall in the kitchen (as we're not the owners of our apartment, we can't dig holes in the plastic of the window, so we use hooks with adhesives, and of course they never hold long, not with our cat).


----------



## MindySue

i do tony.

im on a laptop too and i could see my font just fine, i guess it's just me that has good eyes around here. lol


----------



## daer0n

Yup Mindy,

which is funny cause all of us spend lots of time in front of the computer lol

My poor vision is from having babies, they take away all the good stuff in and from you



so you are lucky, but wait till you have your own LOL!


----------



## MindySue

lol


----------



## Jesskaa

Man, I have a friend.. who's a good friend sometimes. She just has serious keeping her mouth closed problems.

I joke around with the boy named Brandon.. liking me.. to her, and I pretend i like him and everything. But she knows I don't.. I tell her i dont.

And we think he has a tiny thing for me, and everything.

But its like no big deal.

And i did something completely unfriendship like and checked her myspace

and she got a new message and she asked me just to see who it was from for her [she's grounded] and I did and it was from the boy, brandon... and they sent a lot of messages to eachother.

And i read a few, i know.. WRONG. i wish i never did. but atleast now i see how things are!

she said to him "Do you like jess??"

and he responded "not really, as a friend. why does she like me?"

and she wrote back.. "I don't know but theres a posibitly.. thats all I'm saying!.. haha"

And then after she sent it she aimes me and says..

"I was wondering but if Brandon asked you out what would you say?"

and i was like 'I'd say no."

and she knows I don't like him.. I ADORE this kids COUSIN... not him.

i found it to be wrong that she said that to him.

but it was wrong on my part to read her messages.


----------



## MindySue

dang i know how that feels i went into my friends myspace and read a bunch of stuff i wish i hadnt between her and my other friend john and i couldnt say anything cause i had no right to do that. i dont think of her the same way though. turns out she lies to me about EVERYTHING.


----------



## Jesskaa

ugh. I know that somethings up in our frienship... but since everything i knew was mostly my own conclusions and what other people have told me.

She's a good friend... when it comes to haning out with. But being there for me and stuff.. she's there but.. she's not a very good secrect keeper when it comes to the guys i like OR DON'T LIKE.

I've seen her differently, for awhile now.. but I just feel bad because she's pretty much my BESTFRIEND or atleats i thought she was.

And I will not say anything to her like you said you had no right &amp; neither did I.

&amp; Plus, I know it'll blow over soon because everybody knows I dont like him.

It just annoys me.. she lied to him and betrayed me.

This is one of our very few problems.


----------



## MindySue

thats why it's tough to make friends when you get close to them they always let you down..you have to learn to accept them the way they are


----------



## han

haha.. with those types of friends you just give them info that you want put out there and stuff you dont just keep to yourself, i have a friend like that, well a few that are like that and i just dont tell them stuff i dont want others to know.

hope things look up for you mindy.. sorry your feeling down


----------



## Jesskaa

i know. Its just a big disspointment.. i gave her like 2 other chances to know the boys i like.. and eachtime she tells or does something she shouldn't!

I'll keep telling my otherfriend, the good ones.


----------



## Aprill

lol, Han I am not going to disappear


----------



## han

i would keep reading her messages to see what else she is doing and saying behind your back...haha i know im bad

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, Han I am not going to disappear



lol... you better not


----------



## Jesskaa

I plan to.

the sad part is.. HER MYSPACE IS UNDER MY EMAIL.... and everything.. and I made up her password and i started it off for her.

You'd think she'd do that kinda stuff elsewhere, she knows i requently go on her myspace to check out some myspace friends i don't have mine.

And she's rarely on hers.

But i will bew finding out if she clears it up, she should.


----------



## han

do you think she wanted you to find out or is she just dumb

i have a friend that has no commen sense what so ever, she is dumb, i feel kinda sorry for her but then again i enjoy f*** with her head cause its so easy...lol


----------



## MindySue

thanks


----------



## Jesskaa

I think she had some faith in me not to look through her stuff.

But, I did anyways.

But either way if your going to make up stuff you need to able to cover up your tracks!


----------



## han

i agree^ and the only reason i use to mess with my friends head is cause she screwed me over so i guess it was my lil pay backS but i dont talk to her much anymore because my husband said he cant deal with her drama..

well you could always confront her and send him a message to tell him your NOT intrested


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, I mess with this girls mind sometimes.. but she tends to catch on!

LOL.

Well, If i do decide to say something about it.. it will be in person to both the boy &amp; my friend. I hate doing things over the computer. If i say it in person it would be more then likely better understood... I'm not much of a person to say stuff over the comp i think its pathetic.


----------



## Shelley

Tomorrow I am going to the casino to gamble with my Aunt. We usually play the penny or nickel machines. The most I gamble with is 20 dollars and if I lose, I don't spend anymore. Last year I won a $100.00. Woohoo!


----------



## Aprill

lol, I started being a bad girl and playing the dollar machines, I won 500 and that's it


----------



## daer0n

Cool!

i never win anything &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Aprill

I havent been to a casino since hurrican Katrina, I am feeling like it is pointless, they are not about to give anyone any money now


----------



## daer0n

really?

so they just take money off ppl i guess hey


----------



## Ashley

I'm not enough of a risk taker to gamble! I never win much.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi ppl


----------



## magosienne

hi michal !

i never win anything, and there aren't casinos in Paris and the area around. you have to go in Normandy (which is what rich people do, usually they also have a house there too). there was one where i used to live, but i was under age, so i couldn't go into the casino, even for the machines.


----------



## pinksugar

I never win on machines either. I'm addicted to scratchies though! LOVE em


----------



## magosienne

lol !

i just watched "The Fountain". weird movie, not disappointing, but very strange. i think i need to watch it a second time before i understand the meaning. basically the story is about a man trying to save the woman he loves, and apparently he goes (sort of) back and forth in time. we see him as a conquistador, then as a doctor trying to find a cure before his wife dies, and then in the future which is the strangest of all.


----------



## pinksugar

sounds good! is the ending happy?


----------



## magosienne

well, he does find the cure, after she's dead. it kinda like a circle, so you don't really know if it's a happy ending. i guess it is, the whole story is based on the tree of life (ok, this is very spoilery) and in the end, he plants a seed near his wife's grave, so i assume that's the tree we see in the future. he goes back in time, finds the tree, drinks its sap, becomes the "first father", and it opens him the door to the world where the dead are waiting to be reborn, and where his wife is.

did you see The Jacket? it's the same kind of story.


----------



## michal_cohen

im so in the mood to swap so im searching a few web sides

i want to swap for some clothes i lost so much wight and i need some new once especially pants


----------



## magosienne

lucky you ! i need to loose some weight, but right now my efforts aren't enough,mostly because i hate feeling hungry and sometimes i'll eat just to prevent myself from feeling hungry



emotional eating is my downfall


----------



## pinksugar

it sounds weird. Weird but good!


----------



## Aprill

Oh yeah Han, if you want the code to my background or something different, i will give it to you


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lucky you ! i need to loose some weight, but right now my efforts aren't enough,mostly because i hate feeling hungry and sometimes i'll eat just to prevent myself from feeling hungry



emotional eating is my downfall



well my work is cleaning so i lose wight while im working

i dont like it

i was size 40 now im 36


----------



## daer0n

I need to lose weight too &gt;.&lt; ugh


----------



## michal_cohen

hey there nuri

how was your day?


----------



## daer0n

uh, its been ok, i just woke up pretty much lol

so, my day has just started...

how was yours Michal?


----------



## michal_cohen

i didnt worked today

i returnd yestrday from work at midnight and slept at nura's


----------



## daer0n

oh, how come you didnt work today, you were too tired?


----------



## michal_cohen

nop

only nura worked today

we got an holiday today and tomarrow

yestrday i worked from 6 at the morning until2

and than from 6 until midnight

im kinda happy cus nura gave me her hair strighter as a gift

but the pro is that my hair start to look fuller after 10 min


----------



## daer0n

oh, it must be a regular flat iron i guess?

the ceramic ones wont do that to your hair


----------



## magosienne

i never used a hair straightener so i can't help you.

my mom went to my room this morning and asked me if i put smthg on my hair. i said yes, it's oil. and she said, hey no wonder why your hair's greasy.

well, yes and no, mom. i have combo hair, meaning my roots are always greasy. the reason why i put oil on my hair is because i also have dry ends and if i don't want to cut a large amount of my length, i have to prevent it from splitting. pff, one problem, one cause, one remedy. i hate that, she's a good mom but sometimes i hate her being so narrow minded.

my cat's on my bed, she's so cute.

i don't need to go to my interview tomorrow because i've already been working for them last year. okay for me.

i've been walking with my mom in the woods. bad idea. now i have to clean my shoes, and though i washed my pants, i think i'll have to wash them again.


----------



## daer0n

lol

maybe she doesnt know that oil is also for dry hair ends, i do the same, put oil on the ends because they split since i dye my hair.

btw, love your siggy, my sister loves pucca lol

She always went to this website where they have the animated comics from pucca and garu, so funny.


----------



## Jesskaa

i played sick today... well i am sick.. but I dont think I'm sick enough to be outta school. But my friend stayed home too, so... we skipped together.

bad, i know.


----------



## daer0n

Uhm, well, not good if you are sick but, skipping school sometimes is ....good lol

i used to skip school sometimes too, i liked it, i never really liked school



although, sometimes was fun, just cause i hung out with friends


----------



## Ashley

lol I think we've all played sick once in our lives!


----------



## magosienne

lol ! i love pucca too. i love collecting the icons for my computer, and i also have some goodies, even teeshirts (one way to look younger is to wear funny teeshirts, believe it or not !



).

one day i accidentally skipped school. i was an extremely serious kid and never skipped one hour, unless of course i was sick. that particular day, in french class, we had to discuss about a book from Victor Hugo, who wrote the last thoughts of a man sentenced to death. *boring* stuff for a 15 year old teenager, and i've always prefered scifi. lol i thought the teacher was sick so i came to school one hour late, and the teacher never noticed i wasn't in the class during the first hour


----------



## MindySue

whenever im sick and want to stay home my dad freaks out at me even though im a high honor student. so it's pretty tough for me to skip.


----------



## Jesskaa

oh, yes we alll have.

well i get away with playing sick pretty fast.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol ! i love pucca too. i love collecting the icons for my computer, and i also have some goodies, even teeshirts (one way to look younger is to wear funny teeshirts, believe it or not !



).
one day i accidentally skipped school. i was an extremely serious kid and never skipped one hour, unless of course i was sick. that particular day, in french class, we had to discuss about a book from Victor Hugo, who wrote the last thoughts of a man sentenced to death. *boring* stuff for a 15 year old teenager, and i've always prefered scifi. lol i thought the teacher was sick so i came to school one hour late, and the teacher never noticed i wasn't in the class during the first hour














I totally agree on looking younger with funny t shirts loli have a couple and i totally love them

i also love pucca, its so cute, but i have a trauma for hellokitty, so much that i have an email account at the hellokitty website lol!

well my teachers never really noticed i wasnt there when i was in highschool, i was always skipping school lol


----------



## Aprill

Good afternoon guys


----------



## daer0n

Hi April!

how are ya?


----------



## Aprill

I am good, how are you and everyone else?


----------



## daer0n

i am good, changing my profile again lol

and joining another friends website, request by another friend


----------



## Aprill

oh cool!! I want to change my profile, but I dont feel like it


----------



## daer0n

yeah i didnt really feel like it either but i was sO bored


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, it must be a regular flat iron i guess?the ceramic ones wont do that to your hair





yup its a chep one

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol I think we've all played sick once in our lives!



even me




its 2 oclock at the morning or i say at night and i just woke up from a night mare hae them so much

now i cant return to sleep :s


----------



## MindySue

im watching american idol..blake didnt do that good jordin is going to win that makes me sooo upset blahh i love blake


----------



## michal_cohen

ok

no one here

im going to clean the house

*kisses*


----------



## dcole710

*Happy Birthday Aprill!!!!*


----------



## Aprill

WOOO OOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Happy Birthday to me !!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


















WOOO OOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Happy Birthday to me !!!!















why i know about it just now

so now when we will swap ill add a b-day present


----------



## magosienne

i'm watching some episodes of house, i love that tv show.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm watching some episodes of house, i love that tv show. me too

i just watched two apisod last night


----------



## daer0n

Happy Birthday April!!






I love house too!

i find that guy hot lol!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi pips

my internt have some pro so i wont be here for a few days

:s

im at my ancule right now


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Happy Birthday April!!





I love house too!

i find that guy hot lol!

lol ! Hugh Laurie is hot !!! (and i love Cameron's clothes)did you know he also was a guest star in Friends ? i don't like this show, but this scene is funny.

here's the video from youtube,



:


----------



## MindySue

my kitty is sleeping on the floor cause it's so hot!


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol ! Hugh Laurie is hot !!! (and i love Cameron's clothes)did you know he also was a guest star in Friends ? i don't like this show, but this scene is funny.

here's the video from youtube,




:

sXNd99IhdmA

I think he is even hotter now that he is older lol!


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think he is even hotter now that he is older lol! lol that's what i thought too ! and the beard, mmm !





Originally Posted by *hellomindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my kitty is sleeping on the floor cause it's so hot! poor kitty. if he loves water, try to put some on your hands then caress him.
my cat's sleeping too, on my bed.

during summer she sleeps on the floor, where there's sunlights. in winter, she's laying on the floor right above the hot water pipes.


----------



## Lia

I loooove house too! I think we should open a thread on Ent. Talk


----------



## MindySue

i did the water thing yesterday lol he got mad and gave himself a bath immediately after. i had fur all over my hands too! he sheds like crazy


----------



## daer0n

ack, yeah cats shed too much, they are cute but ugh all the hair :S

i like dogs better but some dogs also shed too much....we can always glue their hair lol jk

i want a puppy so bad


----------



## MindySue

haha

well some cats shed more than others. this cat sheds more than any cat ive ever had and hes white so i always look horrible. i can put something on and then it'll already have white hairs on it before i even go near the kitty. i love him anyways! haha. sometimes i take the lint roller out and rub it all over him and look at all the white hairs sticking straight up. looks funny and he enjoys it


----------



## daer0n

you use a lint roller on him? hahahah

thats funny!

unless, that is a special one for cats lol

they have these special brushes too but all the hairs stick to them and they end up looking more like a cat instead of the actual cat lol

i sometimes wonder if cats can go bald


----------



## MindySue

haha no it's a regular one i just do it for fun, it's not like it helps..he still sheds like crazy even if i would do it 100 times!

i wonder how they have so much fur and no matter how much it sheds theres always plenty more! that actually reminds me of my own hair, a TON of it comes out in the shower yet it's soo thick and never thins out at all..


----------



## Geek

hola, como estan hoy, todos las ellas?


----------



## daer0n

Muy bien muchacho, como estan todos los ellos?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hola mi casa!

lol, thats i all remember from espanol.

but i do know the days of the week pretty well.


----------



## Geek

me blanco boy


----------



## Jesskaa

hehe.

I know what you said!


----------



## Geek

LOL Jess, you are one of the funnest girls on MUT.


----------



## Jesskaa

well, THANKS!


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

well, THANKS!







What's the funnest thing you did in the last week?


----------



## Jesskaa

well.. the other day... umm......

darn, i don't know. you'd hafta ask somebody i hangout with a lot.

I do a lot of funny things.


----------



## daer0n

me blanco boy lol


----------



## magosienne

hola todos !

my brother's working today, there's an event with old planes this weekend. the weather's decent. too bad the ticket is expensive or my parents and i would have gone there too.


----------



## Lia

Hey people!

I want to subscribe to a lot of magazines and i caaan't!



I'm addicted to reading


----------



## Lia

Plus, i'm amazed on how cheap it is to subscribe to almost all magazines on US... And even if i subscribe from Brazil, some of them get cheper than a local mag subscription...

Like that: Smithsonian magazine costs $34 (12 issues) for foreigners ... Converting to my currency (reais) it's 76 reais. A subscription for similar magazine like brazilian NatGeo) costs R$ 179,20, which is 90 dollars! I didn't discover yet which costs the american NatGeo subscription for foreigners, but i imagine it's much cheaper than that





EDIT: i've found it - costs US$44.25 (which is around 90 reais)


----------



## magosienne

lol ! the difference is really big between the two. i don't subscribe to mags, but that's only because i love buying mine at the shop ! (besides, i did the math and there's only a small difference between the amount of money you spent by buying it directly and the subscription price).

yay ! i have two more House episodes to watch.


----------



## Lia

Here in Brazil it's too expensive to buy a magazine... So i'd rather subscribe to one (plus it's been a while since the last time i went out to buy a mag)

I like House, but it's been a while since the last time i saw it


----------



## magosienne

there's one i particularly like called "Marie Claire Maison", there's tons of ideas and tips (and great pics) to decorate your house. there's also pics of designers' houses, visits to beautiful houses and hotels all around the world, adresses of shops. too bad there's only one every 2 months. in the last there's adresses of spas in Paris and in the suburd. i don't really know the prices, but i spotted a nice spa and a cool gift for my best friend (massage with argan oil on the body, face and hair, plus free access to the swimming pool, the spa itself and i think there's also a sauna). we'll see, but i'd like to offer her that for her birthday.

my best friend made me discover House recently, so i still have most of the last season to watch. so cool there's a 4th for next year !


----------



## Lia

I like every type of magazine, but specially those with news (like Time, Newsweek and etc), those who talk about history, geography, travel and such (like NatGeo) and those with DIY , about cooking and other stuff

As a matter of fact, i'll read everything that is given to me... I love to read!


----------



## magosienne

i read from time to time mags Like Geo or National Geographic, and i like also some magazines about Ancient Rome, Greek and Egypt.

the mags i prefer are hard to find around here (they're issued in Brittany) and are among the most expensive mags (6â‚¬ for one, 9â‚¬ for the other) so i only buy the issues i find really interesting.

i also like cooking mags but fortunately for me, my mom buys them so i only have to steal them on her beside lol.

those i can't really stand are the news mags, the only one i can read (but don't buy often because it's expensive here) is The Economist.

if i can, i read them at my uni's library.

completely OT, but my left temple is killing me.


----------



## pinksugar

I like to cut recipes out of the newspaper and write them into my recipe book, which is a little binder book with dividers I made myself - starters, mains, desserts and drinks/other. I got all my mum's favourite recipes in there for when I move out of home!!

I usually only read the paper because I get it free - my uni pays for it. As for magazines, I like this one particular one which has a psychic page which I LOVE!

I don't usually buy magazines but I like "the fortean times" which is like a weird and wacky magazine about strange happenings


----------



## magosienne

lol ! i read one mag one day(in the shop, i know, bad), talking about moon and making the loved man come back. but it was really weird and seemed kinda..mm well it's not like i'm a specialist, but it really sounded like a scam.

my mom came into my room wondering why i was making so much noise. nothing, i was just watching an episode of House


----------



## Jesskaa

I read seventeen magazine.


----------



## MindySue

i read teen vogue! and vogue


----------



## Lia

I read it once (17 mag) and thought it was very cool - and with several cute stuff (technically i'm still a teenager, but i'm not anymore i think)


----------



## Jesskaa

Im still a teenagerr, hehehe.


----------



## Lia

Haha




We all are in our hearts


----------



## daer0n

Oh yes, i am too, i will always be no matter what age i am


----------



## magosienne

age is in the head, not your body





i just watched Doctor Who, yesterday's episode, but it's a two part episode, so now i'm waiting for next saturday. frustrating.

my cat is sleeping on my blanket but under the one i use to protect it


----------



## daer0n

A agree with that



I consider myself pretty young, even though for some ppl, 30 is old, not for me





So how's the new version of Dr. Who?





i havent seen it in a looong time, i only saw one episode, and it was one of the old ones


----------



## magosienne

lol ! 30 is a great age !

i like it. i've watched episodes from the new DW before the old ones !

they just changed the companion and i loved so much the previous it's hard to watch an episode with the new, but i must say the current season is good. besides, each time i hear the opening title, i'm excited, go a bit crazy, and just wanna watch the episode entirely.



(maybe House should call Foreman and do an MRI of my brain



). i wonder what's the diagnostic for being House obsessed


----------



## daer0n

LOL

House Fever, i love his *****iness, i think he is too sexy in that show lol!

Well, im too curious now about the Dr Who shows, so maybe if they still have them on tv here i should watch them.

I just sat here for like an hour and a half and i totally forgot i was on mut lol

playing with photoshop, as always


----------



## MindySue

yo!


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOLHouse Fever, i love his *****iness, i think he is too sexy in that show lol!

Well, im too curious now about the Dr Who shows, so maybe if they still have them on tv here i should watch them.

I just sat here for like an hour and a half and i totally forgot i was on mut lol

playing with photoshop, as always





lol !hmm, sexy beard !


----------



## pinksugar

lol you guys are funny. That makes me think.. at what age do they stop calling you a girl and start calling you a woman? like on tv, they'll be like,

'a girl was held hostage' or 'a woman was arrested' - what age does it change??? LOL I think I'm in to the woman category...


----------



## MindySue

i duno..i say girl even if shes 59!haha


----------



## daer0n

LOL

you can be a girl i think no matter what the age?

i've heard 60 y/o ladies saying " ...Oh so all the girls went to play bingo on the weekend blah blah.." You know, some ladies at that age play bingo Lmao!

So the word girl still applies


----------



## magosienne

i dunno. what's really funny is all my family since i was about 4 or 5 used to say "oh, you're already a big girl !". now, people see me as a "_young_ woman" sometimes i'm even called a baby girl. lol. i guess it's just about how people perceive you. maybe woman is more a formal/polite thing?

my heads hurts. arg.

and i decided i'd better buy myself a miso soup and some sushis and have a nice afternoon with a friend than spend a night in a club (i hate clubs), go to the restaurant just to see people i don't know. my brother has one of his major A levels exams two days after so he can't even go with me. arg. the train, plus the restaurant, plus the club to pay. nope if i can't afford makeup, i can't afford something else either. and as i love to plan everything, i don't know who i could trust to get me back home when i say someone slipped drugs in my glass and i don't feel good. and i don't trust people not to drink (even a glass can make you go over the authorised limit) when they're supposed not to, because i know what a car accident looks like, and i know how stupidly they can happen. i love my cousins but it's not like we see each other much so i'd better try sticking with the few friends i have. i guess i need a life, and maybe i'm also too careful. but i can't help remembering when dad wasn't home on sunday dinners it meant there were fatal car accidents, usually involving someone my age.

the sushi bar on the other hand, has some delicious treats for 2 euros, and i don't eat that much on lunches so it won't cost me a lot of money.

and it's mother's day soon, so i prefer buying something nice for my mom (i spotted a chocolate body cream ^^).


----------



## daer0n

You know what Mag, i really think you are a very cool girl, i think the same as you do, i hate clubs, i have only gone to a club one time in my whole life and i hated it, it was actually too boring for me, just to see all the ppl around getting drunk and dancing nonesenselessly lol

I would totally do the same and just buy myself some nice tasty food and enjoy it either by myself, watching a good movie, with my husband or a good friend





It is more enjoyable i think.

By the way, i have to say this, i love the way you think and how you perceive and take things in life, wish i could live near you, i know i would really enjoy being around you


----------



## magosienne

thank you ! that's such a nice thing you just said !

you know Canada used to be an french colony (ok, not all Canada lol) but around here there's that strange fascination for this country, almost like a missing part of France.

anyway, just to say i'd love living near you too. you're cool !


----------



## daer0n

It's so unfortunate sometimes you find the best people so far away from you, and you just wished they could live closer to you, cause the ones that surround you suck! lol

I was told that by my husband, Quebec is actually a city where most french/canadian people live, i have never been there but, my husband says that city sucks



not sure why though, but he says people up there are snotty :S

They also say people up there talk a lot of french slang so its hard to be able to learn that type of french, Canada is such a beautiful place, i love living in here, i dont ever want to leave!

Also, i have a question for you, are japanese costumes common in Paris? Seems like japanese stuff in all senses is pretty popular over there.


----------



## MindySue

i agree with nury, aude you're awesome! i have favorites on here (hehe) and you're definately one of them i look forward to talking with! same with nury of course. i feel the same way as both of you, i like doing quiet things and theyre actually more fun. i cant wait to be with my boyfriend everyday and just sit around with him, watching movies, doing whatever. i dont want to be a huge partier when i go to college, and i know that i wont be anyways! so yeah i cant wait to spend my time with him, because like you said, the best people tend to be far away! and he is. i think it's because for every decent person theres thousands of losers so therefore you're surrounded by the losers and have to find someone elsewhere! which is why it's wonderful to find friends/relationships online. i know im thankful for the internet, it brought me to my best friend and bf!


----------



## magosienne

lol i heard that too, i prefer thinking there's *******s and great people all around the world. i agree the french is different there, not mentioning the funny accent and sometiems a different pronunciation. whatever, i can insult them in french or english





japanese costumes aren't really common here. it's true japanese culture is more popular here (and in Germany) than everywhere else in Europ. but it's limited to teenagers and people who used to watch mangas during the 1980s when they were kids, and are still fond of mangas during their 20s/30s. so you can easily see someone with a pucca teeshirt or a hellokitty bag, and even some goths dressed in a VK style, but that's about it. i guess it also depends on where you're hanging out.

what's interesting about Paris is you have those areas, districts (i don't really how to translate) with specific communities, due to history. so we have chinese, indian, japanese, even breton communities, so you know for example if you're in the 13th district you'll find japanese bookstores, lots of japanese (real japanese should i say) restaurants, the famous japanese grocery store, and near it you have the chinese community with big supermarkets full of chinese grocery supplies (



i love shopping there).


----------



## MindySue

I was just thinking..theres something amazing about canadians! I wonder what it is.

When I went there everyone was SO friendly. I met my soul mate there. Well, ok, I met him online but he lives there. I had a best friend from there as well, and we were so close but online. We talked every day online for most of my teen years, we met(online) when we were both about 11 and up until I was about 16 we would talk every day. We also met in person when we were about 13. Well, she got a life and a boyfriend sadly and we don't talk anymore. I still miss her sometimes and consider her one of my greatest friends. We seriously told eachother EVERYTHING. Now that I think about it, I value her friendship a lot..sniffle. When I go up for college, well if I do, and I sure hope I do, im going to visit her. She only lives about an hour from my boyfriend.

Which brings me to something else. My dad doesnt believe you can truley know people online. Thats simply not true. I spent many years only talking to people online and I sure know a lot about them and feel closer to them than I do people here. He just doesnt understand because he never uses it to to talk to people.

My dad always has the vaccum going and it annoys the crap out of me! Grr.


----------



## BeneBaby

I have never met anyone online, but my friends have and they really value the relationships they've found. I guess there are ways people online could decieve you about who they really are...

HAHA...I'm the one vacuuming all the time.


----------



## MindySue

Yeah thats true, it's funny though every person i've met online has turned out to be who they really are. I know there are tons who are fakes so it's cool I met the non fakers.

I actually had these two friends from a online chat room a few years ago, and I introduced them, and today theyre engaged. One lived in Texas and one lived in Indiana and now they both live in Indiana together. I dont talk to them anymore, but they better remember who made them happen! Haha. Well, I talk to the girl once every few months just to keep updated but we arent as close as we used to be. It's funny because she online dated my boyfriend when we first met, (I introduced her to my bf who was then just my friend - and they totally started liking eachother and I had a huge crush on him and was sooooo jealous) This was what, 7 years ago!! Wow time flies. I was just a little 11 year old who knew who she wanted, because hes mine today! Anywho, yeah. I value the ones I found. I spent all my time online and i've met the greatest people, nobody here has come close to them.

She still asks me about my boyfriend, Phil, every time we talk..almost like shes jealous we ended up together




but we were meant to be in the first place! Im sure of that. Haha.

Lmao about the vaccuming. I don't mind the regular vaccum but he's got this huge one that has like a hose on it and it makes soo much noise and I am not exaggerating when I say it's on for an hour at a time. It's like he has nothing better to do. haha


----------



## BeneBaby

My best friend met her fiance online and they really are a great match.

We have one of those central vacuum systems. From outside it sounds like we are doing construction inside. I vacuum everyday because we have white carpet and white tile floors. Every speck of dirt shows. Especially with 4 dogs!


----------



## MindySue

Haha

Yeah I truley believe that if you havent found your SO yet after looking for long enough, you should go online. I wish my sister would do this, all she finds is losers! Haha. My other sister met her boyfriend online a few years ago. They live together now, he quit his job in new hampshire and moved here to be with her. He has a great job here now, and they now have a lovely home together (my sister never owned a home in her life, she always had crummy apartments) and have the cutest little baby boy together. She is doing much better now, he is soo good for her.

Im not sure if theyre engaged but they have talked about wanting to eventually get married.


----------



## BeneBaby

Some people are just too afraid. I wish my Mom and Aunt would go online and find some Men. Maybe they'd stopping worrying about my relationship!


----------



## MindySue

WOW! I totally agree. I wish my dad/mom would! (Theyre almost seperated and hate eachother) Then my dad wouldnt think that it was soo weird im in love with someone who lives 800 miles away. Whatever though, when we live together he will eventually get over the fact that I met him online!

Im sick of him saying crap about my boyfriend when he's done nothing to him! He's a great guy!


----------



## Jesskaa

Well, I don't knw what the converstation is about.

but I'm having serious eye problems.


----------



## MindySue

lol aw

whats wrong


----------



## Jesskaa

I don't know.

my upperlash line is extremely red and my eye is kinda puffy. and I don't know what to do.


----------



## MindySue

hmm. me neither :/


----------



## Jesskaa

ugh and my moms with my dad and she's been rude to me so i can't ask her because i can't stand when my father buts in stuff that i didn't ask him.

I'd rather be in pain.


----------



## MindySue

dang! that sucks..i know what you mean though

when im in pain i keep it to myself for as long as possible until i cant stand it anymore


----------



## Jesskaa

okay i dont know what to do! but its got me so freaked out!


----------



## MindySue

well tell your mom

even when im mad at my mom, if something is going on she immediately gets worried and becomes the mom again instead of a *****. lol


----------



## Jesskaa

i'd tell my mom if my dad wasen't there.

he's the one i cannot stand.


----------



## MindySue

why?

call her to your room


----------



## Jesskaa

he just aggravates me.

If i called her to my room she'd say "your rude whatever you gotta say about that eye coulda been said infront of you father until you can do that I don't plan on helping you."


----------



## MindySue

wow your parents seem tough on you.

im sorry


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i agree with nury, aude you're awesome! i have favorites on here (hehe) and you're definately one of them i look forward to talking with! same with nury of course. i feel the same way as both of you, i like doing quiet things and theyre actually more fun. i cant wait to be with my boyfriend everyday and just sit around with him, watching movies, doing whatever. i dont want to be a huge partier when i go to college, and i know that i wont be anyways! so yeah i cant wait to spend my time with him, because like you said, the best people tend to be far away! and he is. i think it's because for every decent person theres thousands of losers so therefore you're surrounded by the losers and have to find someone elsewhere! which is why it's wonderful to find friends/relationships online. i know im thankful for the internet, it brought me to my best friend and bf! lol i was thinking how cool it is to sit in front of your computer and actually being talking with someone who's far away from you. sometimes i wonder if i'm an alien because it's like i'm so different from the others i can't be from the same planet. but when i meet people like you girls, i don't care if i'm an alien, because at least i'm not the only one !


----------



## Jesskaa

They are i guess.

i told my mom and she gave me some visine stuff.


----------



## MindySue

haha!

when you said im an alien i thought of something that happened at work. i work at a nursing home and theres a special unit for the crazy people, most have alzheimers. I went down there to collect the food cart and this old man walks up to me and says "im not from this planet" and walks away. lmao i laughed so hard.

yay jess


----------



## Jesskaa

it better be less puffy by tomorrrow.. because... I have school, and I can't afford missed school... and i dont wanna go there looking bad.


----------



## daer0n

Aww, thanks Mindy for saying that, i think you are a great girl too






I guess that is why we all here who post most often in this thread get along so good





Paris sounds like an Awesome place Mag!

When i win the lottery i will come, and i will visit you! Oh please dont think i will never win it lol, keep your hopes high on me





*crosses fingers*

sorry girls, i ve been moving lots of posts from my thread to the new sub forum





Takes a lot of time


----------



## Jesskaa

You have to do that yourself.. moving the threads?


----------



## MindySue

yeah this and tylers thread are my most viewed! i love going to them and seeing what crazy things i missed.

jess i know what you mean, i hate going to school when i look like crap. i feel like crap as well because of it.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was just thinking..theres something amazing about canadians! I wonder what it is. When I went there everyone was SO friendly. I met my soul mate there. Well, ok, I met him online but he lives there. I had a best friend from there as well, and we were so close but online. We talked every day online for most of my teen years, we met(online) when we were both about 11 and up until I was about 16 we would talk every day. We also met in person when we were about 13. Well, she got a life and a boyfriend sadly and we don't talk anymore. I still miss her sometimes and consider her one of my greatest friends. We seriously told eachother EVERYTHING. Now that I think about it, I value her friendship a lot..sniffle. When I go up for college, well if I do, and I sure hope I do, im going to visit her. She only lives about an hour from my boyfriend.

Which brings me to something else. My dad doesnt believe you can truley know people online. Thats simply not true. I spent many years only talking to people online and I sure know a lot about them and feel closer to them than I do people here. He just doesnt understand because he never uses it to to talk to people.

My dad always has the vaccum going and it annoys the crap out of me! Grr.

Tell your dad that meeting people online can happen



I met my husband online and we have been married for almost more than three years now, and we have two babies together, he is the most amazing/sweetest guy i know


----------



## Jesskaa

If anybody is in time.. could you go to

MVSPY - MVSPY Video:

ropout Year - Tire Swing Romance

and vote for them.. its a little green box that says "Vote- put it on tv" right under the video.

thanks, anybody who does.

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif jess i know what you mean, i hate going to school when i look like crap. i feel like crap as well because of it.

I know, it ruins my WHOLE day. If i don't feel like i look good, i get moody and everything.. i hate it.


----------



## MindySue

i will jess.

im eating gerber graduates finger foods. hahaha they're sooo good. im eating the strawberry apple puffs and the pech puffs.

who cares if theyre for babies. they only have 25 calories per serving which is 80 pieces!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks Mindy.


----------



## magosienne

ouch Jesska do you have soem kind of eye drops, or physiological saline? you cna put that on your eye. if it really hurts, try simply some water. and avoid putting any makeup around or it'll be worse. i also like to close my eye and gently put an icecube (wrapped in a towel) on it.

i'm very cautious on internet, but i realised it's actually easier to be who you really are with people who aren't close to you (i mean on a map). because when you're surrounded by the usual people and environment, you tend to act a certain way, just as if you were wearing an invisible armor.

the friend i'm meeting tomorrow met her boyfriend on the internet. finally they started living together in Paris (he used to live in the south of France), now they're engaged and i already know in the next two years i'll go to their wedding. sometimes you'll find your soul mate at the other end of the world, sometimes it's just near you. as long as you're happy, how you met each other doesn't really matter. it's just a funny story to tell to your kids and grand children.


----------



## Jesskaa

haha mindy

i need something to eat.

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ouch Jesska do you have soem kind of eye drops, or physiological saline? you cna put that on your eye. if it really hurts, try simply some water. and avoid putting any makeup around or it'll be worse. i also like to close my eye and gently put an icecube (wrapped in a towel) on it. Well i puty Visine or whatever, in my eyes. And im not touching or using makeup around it for now.. and if it still looks semi puffy tomorrow.. i wont wear any eyemakeup.
but it better only look semi puffy, i better be able to wear my contacts!


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww, thanks Mindy for saying that, i think you are a great girl too



I guess that is why we all here who post most often in this thread get along so good





Paris sounds like an Awesome place Mag!

When i win the lottery i will come, and i will visit you! Oh please dont think i will never win it lol, keep your hopes high on me





*crosses fingers*

sorry girls, i ve been moving lots of posts from my thread to the new sub forum





Takes a lot of time








that would be awesome.i saw that, looks so great, you're gonna be busy


----------



## daer0n

Gosh, so hard catching up here lol

Jess- yep i have to move threads myself





LOL Mindy, i love gerbers too! i eat some of them, the meat ones, and some of those tiny wieners they sell for toddlers too, they are soo yummy!

I agree with you Mag, its so much easier being you with online people than real life one i dunno if its because its harder to be judged by people who are close to you on a daily basis and you dont mind so much if other people do online, after all you've never seen them physically right lol

Will vote Jess, in a couple of mins here





Im hungry too!

im gonna eat some cereal


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well i puty Visine or whatever, in my eyes. And im not touching or using makeup around it for now.. and if it still looks semi puffy tomorrow.. i wont wear any eyemakeup.
but it better only look semi puffy, i better be able to wear my contacts!

when i type too quickly, i do some spelling mistakes. weird



lol, i have glasses, and my eyes itch a bit, so it's eye makeup and glasses, or contacts and eye drops. more like eye makeup and glasses nowadays, lol.


----------



## MindySue

i heard paris is full of snobs. is that true? the people on here that are from there are sooo nice.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



that would be awesome.i saw that, looks so great, you're gonna be busy





LOLi know, but its ok, i like making ppl happy


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks Daer0n





I have glassesm but they're not the same as my contacts whatsoever, my contacts are stronger because i haven't updated my glasses since like a year ago. And i just really have a strong hate for me in glasses.


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha!when you said im an alien i thought of something that happened at work. i work at a nursing home and theres a special unit for the crazy people, most have alzheimers. I went down there to collect the food cart and this old man walks up to me and says "im not from this planet" and walks away. lmao i laughed so hard.

yay jess

LMAO !!! i mean it in a good way.

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks Daer0n




I have glassesm but they're not the same as my contacts whatsoever, my contacts are stronger because i haven't updated my glasses since like a year ago. And i just really have a strong hate for me in glasses.

lol i'm not used anymore to my contacts, i can't stand looking at my face without my glasses ! i used to have an old pair of glasses, but my parents bought my new one last year.


----------



## Jesskaa

I really like justin timberlakes old cd.

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO !!! i mean it in a good way.

lol i'm not used anymore to my contacts, i can't stand looking at my face without my glasses ! i used to have an old pair of glasses, but my parents bought my new one last year.

I'm completely different.. I cannot stand to look at myself with glasses on.


----------



## daer0n

Isnt this kinda weird,

if you eat three wheat thin crackers, you are consuming 90 calories, but, if you eat 30 tortilla chips you are only consuming 50 calories


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha!when you said im an alien i thought of something that happened at work. i work at a nursing home and theres a special unit for the crazy people, most have alzheimers. I went down there to collect the food cart and this old man walks up to me and says "im not from this planet" and walks away. lmao i laughed so hard.

yay jess

ROFLMAO!


----------



## Jesskaa

this is random but i have tortilla chips next to me. haha.


----------



## MindySue

whoa! 3 for 90? thats awful


----------



## daer0n

LOL Jess

yeah it is awful Mindy, i love wheat thins


----------



## MindySue

i like those tortilla chips with the hint of lime

i love the flavored wheat thins! parmesan basil and tomato basil


----------



## Jesskaa

I like plain crackers.


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i heard paris is full of snobs. is that true? the people on here that are from there are sooo nice. yes, there are. for example, the unis you may know of like Assas, Sorbonne, are full of them. little jerks and *****es who think they're better than the rest of us and don't really care about their studies because mommy or daddy will have a job for them in their company. but as i don't like people that "fart higher than their ass" as we say in my family, we're not friends. there's a lot of different people here though, that's what makes living in Paris so interesting.


----------



## Jesskaa

every broke the windex bottle?

nevermind think i fixed it.


----------



## MindySue

i assumed it was only a certain part. but i know that the school im going to in canada they go to paris for a week during fashion week but they dont let the canadians anywhere near it because they think theyre too good for them. hey thatd be cool if we did go, i would come see you!


----------



## magosienne

yeah that'd be so cool !

lol my dad called me to translate him some english (just an error in loading a page). i tried to access the site by google and now it works. how weird internet takes so much time to load on his comp while my bro and i have no prob.


----------



## MindySue

does he have dial up?


----------



## Jesskaa

I have comcast, or something like that.


----------



## daer0n

IT could also be that your dad doesnt clean history, internet temp files and cookies





That can make your computer pretty slow


----------



## magosienne

hehe, maybe it's because i'm downloading some episodes from House from the 3rd season(they're still airing the second in France and the french version is not very good).


----------



## MindySue

maybe he looks up too much porn and has viruses. LOL JK eww sorry


----------



## Jesskaa

we only have one computer.

and its slow.


----------



## BeneBaby

Hey Jesskka... I had that same problem with my eye and it turned out to be a Stye. It started as an irritation near my lashline and then it developed into a bump. My eye was swollen up like quasimodo. I had to wear my glasses and the worst part was I still had to go to work. People wouldn't even let me touch them with my eye like that. They avoided me like the plague, it was soooo embarrassing. My sales in makeup that week were like zero.

You can get a med from the drugstore called stye away. Don't wear eyemakeup or your contacts. I think it is contagious.


----------



## MindySue

ouch!


----------



## magosienne

well maybe it's because he doesn't clean his comp. he also uses internet explorer, i've always found it crappy. and yes, he knows about firefox and have it installed on his comp, he just never uses it.





lol Mindy !


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Jesskka... I had that same problem with my eye and it turned out to be a Stye. It started as an irritation near my lashline and then it developed into a bump. My eye was swollen up like quasimodo. I had to wear my glasses and the worst part was I still had to go to work. People wouldn't even let me touch them with my eye like that. They avoided me like the plague, it was soooo embarrassing. My sales in makeup that week were like zero.
You can get a med from the drugstore called stye away. Don't wear eyemakeup or your contacts. I think it is contagious.

I've had a stye before.. Arn't they usally on your lower lashline?


----------



## BeneBaby

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've had a stye before.. Arn't they usally on your lower lashline? Mine was on the upper. It swelled so much and got so puffy that my eye couldn't open. It only lasted a few days though. I have also heard of eyelash follicle infections. Not sure about those though. I do notice my eyes get really inflamed when I use reddish purple shadows from MAC. I think I am allergic to that pigment.


----------



## Jesskaa

Hm, well. I hope to god it is NOT a stye. I hate them things, you gotta let them burst on there own and everything! not good.

But, thanks for the advice.


----------



## BeneBaby

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hm, well. I hope to god it is NOT a stye. I hate them things, you gotta let them burst on there own and everything! not good.
But, thanks for the advice.

Yeah, they are nasty. Hope it's just allergies or something.
So..... I just do occasional freelance work right now. Weddings etc. I don't have to work, but I kinda miss it. I am thinking of freelancing for MAC.


----------



## magosienne

sounds awful.


----------



## MindySue

eek! i hope i never get a stye. how do you get them?


----------



## daer0n

Quote:
My eye was swollen up like quasimodo.


----------



## Jesskaa

I hope my eye isn't anything too serious.

its red and kinda hurts, but only near the upperlashline &amp; my eye isn't toooo puffy,.


----------



## BeneBaby

I am not sure how you get styes??? It's almost like a really sore pimple on your eyelid. It does get pus in it too. Ewwww. Hahah I almost wrote

"it gets pussy" but then I realized what I was writing.


----------



## MindySue

lmao!!


----------



## magosienne

lol Bene !





maybe you had some dust in your eye and it scratched your eye. it has happened to me in the past, eye drops and time usually do the trick.

if it gets serious, go see an ophtalmologist. better safe than sorry.


----------



## BeneBaby

I have had eye scratches too. Usually my lashes and lid don't hurt. Yeah, if it doesn't get better in a day or so, see the eye doctor.

Last year I had an eye irritation ( now that I think about I have had a lot of eye troubles) and I let it go. Well months went by and I just thought my eye was sensitive. It watered all the time, got red. It would sting when I put in my contacts. Pretty soon I couldn't go into sunlight because it hurt so bad. I finally went to the Opthamologist and he was appalled. I guess a tiny little thread had gotten under my contact lens. The pressure of the contact pushed the thread against my eyeball. I let it go for so long that the thread embedded itself into my eyeball......He had to numb my eye and take tweezers to extract the thread.

It was totally gross. Now I don't mess with the eyeballs.


----------



## Jesskaa

I tried to take some pictures of my eye i only got one that came out okay.

I do have horrible skin without makeup, haha.


----------



## daer0n

i got one of those one time, and i put a drop of lemon juice in my eye, it works but, it huuuuuuuuuuurts!


----------



## Jesskaa

omg benebaby, your freaking me out with theese stories!!

I have a serious fear of doing something to hurt my eyes.


----------



## BeneBaby

Someone told me that people with light eyes have more eye problems?? I wonder if that's true? They also said that light eyed people can't see as well as dark eyed people. I wonder....

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I tried to take some pictures of my eye i only got one that came out okay.I do have horrible skin without makeup, haha.

Jess, I am just saying....that is how my stye eye looked. Sorrry.
I am changing my username to Eyemanda...jk


----------



## Jesskaa

well i have brown eyes, and i have two raised optical nerves and i have BAD eyes... mom can almost share my contacts with me and im 14 she's like 47.

great... my dad gets styes a lot.. he usaully uses the drops my mom gave me.


----------



## BeneBaby

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well i have brown eyes, and i have two raised optical nerves and i have BAD eyes... mom can almost share my contacts with me and im 14 she's like 47. My eyes are sooo bad too. I am near-sighted in one and far-sighted in the other. Without contacts I get really dizzy. They keep getting worse too. It sucks. I really want laser, but they said my vision will never be perfect.


----------



## Jesskaa

i probably have a stye.

and im really mad because i wont be able to wear my contacts and there is no way im going to school in glasses... looks like im going to school blind as a bat.


----------



## BeneBaby

You probably look cute in glasses!!! I know how you feel though, I hate to wear mine. Maybe wear a sexy secretary outfit to make yourself feel better.....

Or you could rock a couture eye patch like Heidi Klum did....


----------



## Jesskaa

Or we could put a bag over my head.






now, i reallly don't wanna go to school gosh.


----------



## BeneBaby

Awwww. Sorry Girl! Maybe wear red lipstick to take the focus away from the bum eye.


----------



## Jesskaa

maybe! I dont know what im going to do, but whatever im gunna do, I'll find away to make the best out of the sitution, i wouldn't care if tomorrow wasen't one of the days i have a class with the kid i like!


----------



## magosienne

ouch. well, just act as if it isn't there.

hello, i am Guizmie, Aude's cat (yes i know how to type with a keyboard), just to say coconut oil is wonderful, yum, i can't help but lick her fingers.


----------



## sarahgr

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ouch. well, just act as if it isn't there. 
hello, i am Guizmie, Aude's cat (yes i know how to type with a keyboard), just to say coconut oil is wonderful, yum, i can't help but lick her fingers.

lmao...The Body Shop's Body Butter with Coconut is great too...(havn't tried lickin it off anyone though hahha..yet)


----------



## Jesskaa

And I could tell you

His favorite color's green

He loves to argue

Born on the seventeenth

His sister's beautiful

He has his father's eyes

And if you ask me if I love him..

I'd lie.


----------



## MindySue

whats that from?


----------



## Jesskaa

It's a taylor swift song, country music. love her!


----------



## MindySue

it's nice


----------



## Jesskaa

yep.

I'm watching wife swap.


----------



## MindySue

love that show!


----------



## Jesskaa

me too.

there crazy.


----------



## MindySue

yep haha


----------



## daer0n

They used to have that show on tv here, its off the air now, that sucks, i used to love it, cause its totally crazy!!

I dunno, i dont think i could ever swap with other family, how ackward :S


----------



## Jesskaa

I know, wouldn't it be so akward?


----------



## MindySue

haha yeah definately


----------



## dcole710

Hi ladies!!

Yeah, my brother got me hooked on wife swap. It is so funny when they have the meltdowns. I could never be on that show bc I would bail after one day. I want to go on the show where they give you the $50k at least then it would be worth it!


----------



## daer0n

Yeah i agree it would be worth the bucks





But all the madness, i dunno if i could handle someone elses family, i can barely handle my kids lol


----------



## Aprill

I love wife swap, but I could never do it. I am clean and i keep my house clean, so they would put me with some family that is nasty, and i would snap


----------



## daer0n

Same here, i could never deal with a filthy messy house, id go nutz!

man...im so tired, im yawning here lol

i woke up since 5 30 am today and i havent had a nap or anything today..my kids and hubby are already sleeping, i should be too Zzzz -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aprill

I am tired too, but I just woke up from a nap


----------



## pinksugar

I want to be on the bachelor! or maybe the bachelorette.. I can see the positives of both! money! hot, half naked men, weddings! romance! roses!

Yup. My FAVOURITE reality tv show (reality! HA! Not mine thats for sure



)


----------



## MindySue

haha


----------



## daer0n

LOL Rosie

the guy that was on this bachelor season was ok, nice body but he needed a plastic bag on his head, i didnt think he was handsome agh

You just had a nap April oh gosh, lucky you!


----------



## dcole710

aaaarrrrrggggghhhh...i feel like i am in a perpetual state of frustration! i need a vacation or something.


----------



## Jesskaa

my eyeeeeeeee.


----------



## MindySue

lol jess

my uterus!!! killer cramps today.


----------



## daer0n

oh my!

everyone has something to complain about, ehem, ok *clears thoat*

ill yell about something too

my boodyyyyyyyyyy!!

i want to lose weight -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

haha

i lost the 5 pounds i wanted t oagain





only it's stayed off for 2 days now, so i think ican keep up with it

im so happy, 5 pounds makes a huge difference in the way i feel, my stomach sticks out a lot less with them gone even after i stuff my belly.

too bad im friken wrapped up in a ball from pain. ive taken 2 sets of the cvs brand midol today and nothing is working..and on top of prob having a UTI im just all screwed up down there!


----------



## daer0n

Oh dont worry about gaining them sometimes, your body weight fluctuates, that is why you have to check on it everyday





Sometimes you will notice you wakeup with a flat stomach and stay that way all day, some other times you might feel a bit more bloated of heavy but that is normal





Now, my prob is, i have to lose like 15 pounds, or maybe more than that, in my opinion, im too hard on myself cause im super perfectionist, ....feel relieved? lol


----------



## MindySue

im too hard on myself too! im never satsified. well i am for like 5 mins at a time..LOL then it goes away


----------



## daer0n

LOL

ive been bloated since my son was born lmao

sheesh, i have to work my butt so hard you dont even know, yep, being 30 is grrreat in so many ways, this one is one of the ways it isnt great lol

Hey what happened to the comic of the day btw?


----------



## MindySue

the site isnt working!

well nevermind, it's up again today, im too lazy to post right now haha


----------



## daer0n

hahaha

yeah, well even more if you're on your days, i understand, on those days i feel like doing nothing and drinking a bottle of hot sauce lol

i crave for it when i get my days


----------



## MindySue

hahaha i laughed when i read that. i crave nothing really. im glad i dont have much of an appetite for food! i eat when im hungry and thats it. when i am super hungry like havent eaten all day is the only time i ever crave food and it's almost always one of the following: macaroni and cheese or potatoes with corn and applesauce. haha


----------



## daer0n

LOL

those are all carbs together, it was like my mom used to say, "That's like an encounter of clouds"

Cause its like you were eating a burrito stuffed with a tortilla lol!

Or eating bean soup with beans sprinkled on them, something like that hahaha


----------



## MindySue

haha. thats the only reason i have any weight at all! the foods i love are horrible.


----------



## daer0n

i just found this on photobucket lol

talking about running with scissors

&lt;&lt;---my avatar lol


----------



## MindySue

hahaaha nury


----------



## Lia

Haha, cute!

Gotta go study



I want vacations and to my cyycle to be over ! damn i hate to be down like i am right now


----------



## daer0n

that guy has an account on deviantart

i used to save his stuff too, to my computer, i think its sarcastic odd humour lol

too funny


----------



## MindySue

i love sarcastic humor. hehe


----------



## daer0n

Ack, sorry about that Lia, wish you werent feeling so down but it is also an effect of pms :S

It will pass you'll see


----------



## MindySue

yep my little bit of depression passed and ive been having a wonderful week! like the best in a LONG time. thanks to the wonderful bf.


----------



## magosienne

hey guys, missed you !

my head is still killing me. arg. 3 days.

i met my friend today, we talked about her wedding, hehe finally one wedding i can come wearing gothic clothes (i'll make it look classy, but still gothic).

she offered me a notebook. hehe, it's green (like dragon, old green) with "spells" written in big golden letters, and a nice pentacle(it's a symbol of protection, not satanism). so cool ! and my cat loves it too, lol. just a thing a witch need ^^.

we ate at the sushi bar (wonder why we always go to that mall... lol). yum yum yum !


----------



## daer0n

Oh Mag sorry about your headache! :S

But your day with your friend sounds like you had a lot of fun, a really good time, that was cool of her to give you that notebook!!

I like goth stuff as well





And you went to a sushi bar, omg, i have a trauma for sushi i loooove it, i wish i could make some, but the stuff to make it with is so expensive here


----------



## magosienne

yup, here too. chinese groceries are cheap in China so they're cheap too here, but it's just the contrary for japanese stuff





hmm, i think tomorrow i'll probably go to the House of Japan, there's a shop there, i never dared going there before because i know myself. one thing looking asian and i want it








i also have to go at sephora on the champs Ã©lysÃ©es because i didn't find the gift for my mom.

pfff, i spotted a nice lipbalm (vanilla-coconut) and of course, my discount doesn't work for them. too bad, as usual i'll stick to shower gels.


----------



## Aprill

hi everybody


----------



## daer0n

Hi April!

Hey Mag, i was thinking, you could use one of these Jrock tuts to do your goth makeup


----------



## Jesskaa

Man, its been a horrible day.


----------



## daer0n

Im going to work out soon here, for some reason, im excited to do it lol

even though i do it every day


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi April!Hey Mag, i was thinking, you could use one of these Jrock tuts to do your goth makeup








excellent suggestion !
YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY ! Sugoi !!! i found a website with free japanese lessons (in french though, sorry). looks cool.

usual conversation between people and me :

-hey if you like japan you should take classes and learn how to speak japanese.

-yeah, like i've never thought about it before...

usual conversation with someone knowing a bit more about learning japanese :

-hey you should go at Inalco, they're the best, they even have evening classes !

-yeah, thanks, but first, evening classes aren't for students, and even if they were, have you actually taken a look at the prices? i know japanese lessons are expensive, but even summer classes cost really too much money.

-....

-yeah, thought so.

-and have you checked somewhere else?

-just about the same, apart from the location of the school and the teachers.

-^^Â°

-thanks anyway.

so yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay again.

now i am going to take some painkillers because it hurts, take off my sneakers and clothes, put one of my night t-shirts (lol, it took me 30 seconds to realise i wrote "teachers" instead



), watch House, my cat is smelling one of my pillows and i wonder why (



).

my dad said my nails were funny (i guess they are with green, yellow, pink, blue and mauve nail polishes !).


----------



## Lia

That's great - im heading to university now in order to have a 'great' class with one of the worst teachers of the uni... Meh



But the good thing is that i'm going to eat something with Bruno after that

I wrote him the e-mail, but he didn't answer me ... probably we'll discuss it while we're eating


----------



## MindySue

Jess you seem down lately. Cheer up!


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jess you seem down lately. Cheer up! meh, i think its because of the end of the year and stuff.. stress levels rising.. frienships going awire.



stuff.. its too much and it clashes together.


----------



## MindySue

is your eye better at all?

on the brightside you look cute in glasses, i want fake glasses to wear when i go to college!


----------



## Aprill

what college are u going to mindy?


----------



## Jesskaa

acutally yes, its not as puffy but its more red.

I hate them, so much. But brightside, when i went to math the boy i'm kinda sorta... crushing on.. was like "Nice glasses!" and i was like 'thanks." and he's like "you hate them.. don't you?" and i was like "pretty much." and he goes.. "well, its better then when i saw you on friday... your eyes were all red and stuff. they look nice." and i was like "thanks."

it was awkard, though. because we usally kid around joking with eachother.




but it KINDA.. okay not kinda.. Made my day. haha.

I think you'd look good in glasses Mindy.


----------



## Shelley

Jess I like your eyeglasses.

I hate wearing a splint, makes it difficult to type, but I have to wear it.

Here is my lovely splint..


----------



## MindySue

Canadian gurl, (sorry I don't know your name



) that sucks!

Jess, thank you! Awesome that he said that to you. Do you think he likes you?

Aprill im hoping to attend Fanshawe community college in london, ontario for fashion design! cant wait (and to be with my bf yayyyyyy)


----------



## Jesskaa

canadian_gurl that sucks!

I have no idea if he likes me.. either way.. he's one of my pretty good friends.. so i keep it to myself that i secrectly REALLY like him.. i dont want to ruin anything.


----------



## MindySue

jess i know how you feel. omg i never told any guys i liked them until they initiated it with me! thank god since im such a babe that they did. hahaha j/k


----------



## daer0n

LOL Mindy, you're always so funny


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jess I like your eyeglasses.
I hate wearing a splint, makes it difficult to type, but I have to wear it.

Here is my lovely splint..

damn Shelly, I hope you get better


----------



## MindySue

nury im in such a weird mood tonight! ive posted so many crazy comments in everyones threads tonight hhaha.





i kind of feel like tyler when he's drunk off his ass posting in here..LOL!

but of course im not drunk. im a good girl


----------



## pinksugar

lol MINDY ARE YOU SURE!!!

I wish I was drunk...





guess I'll stick to coffee or tea though


----------



## MindySue

yep aint ever touched a drink in my life! except apple juice..and milk..and all that good stuff. hehe

virgin pina coladas!! yum


----------



## pinksugar

lol. How I wish I could say that and be telling the truth. Stupid weekends at german bars with beer and schnapps and tequila and this weird blue stuff that I don't even know what it is..

I want virgin pina coladas! (and possibly walking/dancing in the rain)

AND. I feel like a whole lot of potato bake! or macaroni and cheese! I'm hungry!


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif jess i know how you feel. omg i never told any guys i liked them until they initiated it with me! thank god since im such a babe that they did. hahaha j/k haha,


----------



## MindySue

guys i havent eaten much at all the past 2 days. im serious. like a few crackers and breadsticks and skittles. and because of that i feel kinda sick and not hungry at all! i need to eat something but i dont feel like it.

lol rosie well im not old enough to drink here anyways


----------



## magosienne

you need to be 21?

i don't much either. i know, i live in France, so maybe you'd expect me to know some stuff about wines and enjoy some, well i don't



. i like cider, i hate champagne, i hate blends of alcohol and fruits (make me sick) and apart from sake at the chinese/japanese restaurant, i can't drink strong alcohols.

i don't think you miss much anyway.


----------



## pinksugar

well here you only have to be 18... so I've got in a good 4 years now, LOL.

Hmm I don't think I'd miss alcohol if there was no such thing.

I'd die if there was no coffee, or no hot chocolate though! AH!


----------



## MindySue

hhaha

i dont give a crap bout alcohol. no one follows the age limit anyway so if i was like all my friends id be a drunk too. oy.


----------



## magosienne

lol we don't really care either, i'm sure even some bars aren't too strict and won't check if a boy/girl is 17 or 18 (that's the limit here).

i'd die if there wasn't chocolate (my nesquik yum !) and tea.


----------



## MindySue

id die without milk and green tea (iced)

and virgin pina coladas!


----------



## Jesskaa

Man, I had a pretty GOOD day.


----------



## magosienne

that's great ! anything particular happened? or it was just one good day all along?

man, this sucks. the gift i wanted for my mom was a LE (well, LE for all kinds of events but mothers' day). i went to sephora at the champs elysÃ©es and rivoli, just for nothing.

oh yeah, i got to smell a perfume (lol, funny thing i hate it, i don't even remember the name).

mmm, unless i can find a similar item somewhere else, i'll stick to my first gift, but it's less original, and i'm so over TBS (never look at their ingredients list).


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that's great ! anything particular happened? or it was just one good day all along?
man, this sucks. the gift i wanted for my mom was a LE (well, LE for all kinds of events but mothers' day). i went to sephora at the champs elysÃ©es and rivoli, just for nothing.

oh yeah, i got to smell a perfume (lol, funny thing i hate it, i don't even remember the name).

mmm, unless i can find a similar item somewhere else, i'll stick to my first gift, but it's less original, and i'm so over TBS (never look at their ingredients list).

completely.. one part. I like to going to math class now, haha.







awww, well.. that sucks.


----------



## magosienne

i found another brand, hopefully tomorrow i'll only have 20 minutes of bus to find it (i've wasted almost 3 hours in the subway today, arg). and i need a new lipbalm mine is almost finished. the same brand makes one with honey, yum.

or i can make my own, i just need a 100% pure beeswax candle.

cool



, i've never really like math classes, and my math teachers weren't exactly motivating, most of them didn't really have the thing to teach teenagers. that's why i chose an economic course in highschool instead of a pure scientific one. well, that and the accident in physics, which me made quite afraid of Bunsen burners (we overheat our thing containing among others pure acid, so a few drops fell on our hands, it's nothing, but it still hurts).


----------



## Jesskaa

Anybody have any suggestions?

Well tomorrow.. in science.. me and my group of 2 others get to teach my class. Well, my group is complete slackers. The one boy doesn't even know were presenting out stuff tomorrow and has nothing done he's inchange of the end review game. And the other boy who chose to do deminstatrions of our topic says he knows what he's doing and its about 50% chance he'll acutally bring in the stuff needed.

Well, I'm suppose to be giving facts and everything. We had 3 days, and the first day my teacher couldn't decide what my group should do.. day one wasted, the second day was spend aruging and trying to get stuff done. Today, day 3, i got my note cards and transparency paper completed for the lesson. Now Im printing out worksheets that basically have little fill in's of exactly what im going to say.

And the transparency for those who don't know, this is pretty much like a huge sheet of paper everybody can see, but its not paper it like a reflection of paper thing, that will have definitions the class will write now.

Anybody have suggestions for my PART of the lesson. I'm not going to demostations, or a review game.. inless somebody suggestions a pretty creative idea.. but i'd stil llike to hear them, really.

I'm posting this in here and making a thread.

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif icool



, i've never really like math classes, and my math teachers weren't exactly motivating, most of them didn't really have the thing to teach teenagers. that's why i chose an economic course in highschool instead of a pure scientific one. well, that and the accident in physics, which me made quite afraid of Bunsen burners (we overheat our thing containing among others pure acid, so a few drops fell on our hands, it's nothing, but it still hurts).

Its not math i like, though hehe.



I suck at math, and hate it. I just finally understand what my class has been talkin about for like months now.


----------



## dcole710

Hey ladies!! I hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## Aprill

you got your cape on Dara? Are your superpowers active?


----------



## daer0n

LOL April






im bored but...i have to go to sleep ack


----------



## Aprill

I am bored too, I am just surfing for firefox extentions, lol, what a life!!!!


----------



## dcole710

Haha Aprill. The force is weak right now, it tends to get stonger when there are boys around! LOL!


----------



## Aprill

^^^hahahah,

[email protected] Nuri's avatar


----------



## daer0n

LOL

im digging that comma sutra too


----------



## dcole710

LOL!

you and Aprill always find the most clever things!


----------



## Aprill

lol, the power of the internet


----------



## daer0n

Haha yeah, i agree with April Dara,

from spending years and years on the internet lol

ack, im off to bed, see ya tomorrow girls


----------



## magosienne

lol, great avatar Nuri !

how cool, i woke up this morning, and just one sec later, i heard "rruu". my cat was just behind me. cats are the best.


----------



## joneil

The only way to live life is to live every day as if its your last


----------



## magosienne

^^ carpe diem


----------



## MindySue

i love waking up to see my cat cuddled up next to me!


----------



## magosienne

me too, that's what she usually does.

i finally found what to buy for my mom. i bought her a nice bowl she just love with CalimÃ©ro. and i found a body oil with chocolate at Claire's. i guess it's more chemical than natural, but still, i thought it was a nice joke.

the sephora at my nearest mall just changed everything in the shop, maybe so people buy more clinique, dior etc stuff. the counters are really close to each other though, and they hid my favorite brand, UD, in a corner. shame on them.


----------



## Ashley

One sephora near my sister's house recently changed too! They carry more brands now.


----------



## Jesskaa

hola.


----------



## Aprill

u get your project done Jess?


----------



## magosienne

hey guys.

i bought two bottles of two liters of water each, and i made the mistake of buying them at the grocery store where i thought i'd find the body moisturizer i wanted. by the time i finished visiting all the shops carrying skincare products and went home, my fingers were burnt. i put some cream on them, but it still hurts, i even have a tiny bump under my skin. weird, i burnt myself with the oven so many times and never got one.


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey guys. i bought two bottles of two liters of water each, and i made the mistake of buying them at the grocery store where i thought i'd find the body moisturizer i wanted. by the time i finished visiting all the shops carrying skincare products and went home, my fingers were burnt. i put some cream on them, but it still hurts, i even have a tiny bump under my skin. weird, i burnt myself with the oven so many times and never got one.




I hate blisters like that


----------



## magosienne

it's tiny, but it's a tiny white bump on a red island.

i think i'm just gonna put some cream on my fingers, then i'll train myself to type with a compress on each.



always see the good side of a situation.


----------



## Lia

I'm daydreaming at the moment with my boyfriend - we're 'planning' a trip to Cancun

We've even already seen the hotel we would stay! It's too much fun


----------



## MindySue

sounds niiiice


----------



## magosienne

sounds nice Lia.

i need a new hard disk, too much things on mine.


----------



## Lia

I hear ya on space issues ;p

I love to travel... I was calculating , for me and Bruno to spend 6 days in CancÃºn in August/September on a hypothetic trip it'd be 3284 dollars ... Nice for a honeymoon






But i wanted really to be able to go to New York again


----------



## michal_cohen

hi there beautiful ppl im at my aunties

just say hallo ill be here in two weeks


----------



## MindySue

i miss you michal!! come back soon


----------



## magosienne

hey michal miss you !!


----------



## MindySue

im so excited..pink roses just came for me from my boyfriend! that was so thoughtful especially since he's 800 miles away, he must have found a place who delivers them here









im gushing

theyre my favorite too..1 for each year he has loved me. (5)


----------



## Aprill

that is so sweet


----------



## Jesskaa

aww, mindy thats CUTE.


----------



## MindySue

my sister got me 3 mac e/s!! one is from the new moonbathe line and it's sooo pretty and in a white container, i love white! it's called cosmic.


----------



## Aprill

lad you are having a good b-day, i just bidded an shimpagne on ebay, u made me want one!!!


----------



## MindySue

lol aprill! yes i am..i got a new digi cam too, a sony cyber-shot..it's pink and came with a free case thats pink and black! so cute


----------



## magosienne

so cool !! great b-day presents (buying you mac e/s, great sister!).


----------



## MindySue

yep i told her what to get me hhaha

2 christmas ago when i was new to mac she bought me my first ever stuff from them which was like 5 e/s that were amazing, 2 shadesticks, 1 mascara and a lip gloss! so nice.


----------



## magosienne

yay ! i wish people would buy me makeup. i know i got some BE for my birthday but i had to pick the box myself then hand it to my mom so she could pay for it.

last year they gave me money, which ended up to be great, i bought my kryolan e/s palette, and my first mac e/s ever (swimming). i can't remember what i got with.

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY !!!! MY DAD JUST TOLD ME WE'RE GOING TO THE PIZZERIA TONIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!


----------



## MindySue

my sister knows all about mac so when i say i want something she can pick it out, thats the only thing shes good for hahah.

yummy!! i want to go with you haha


----------



## daer0n

im so bored -.-

those pink roses are so nice Mindy, that was soo sweet of your bf to do that ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You must be very happy about that


----------



## magosienne

lol ! my mom think i have too much makeup stuff.



too bad because she has a good and firm hand for eyeliner





my left eye's killing me, damn allergies ! and i just put some mascara this morning, and i took care of not touching the roots. where are my drops


----------



## MindySue

yep i am nury


----------



## snowjesh

its day for me


----------



## magosienne

my eyes are dry and itchy now. i AM going to the pharmacy tomorrow.

i'm listening to Enigma, love that music.


----------



## Aprill

I love her too Aude, her music relaxes my nerves


----------



## magosienne

cool ! i love to relax with Enigma


----------



## MindySue

yuck he looks so yellow under the flash lol, dirty kitty!


----------



## Shelley

Your kitty is cute.





Ember just landed on my head. He is bopping his head up and down and doing the wolf whistle, lol.


----------



## MindySue

my roses have opened up! so beautiful


----------



## Lia

Wow they look so beautiful!


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my roses have opened up! so beautiful




http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/DSC00179.png

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## MindySue

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lia

How i'd look with bangs - courtesy of Nurinia (thanks girl)! Boyfriend wanted to see me with bangs, so i asked Nuri to ps one of my pics in order to see if i like it or not.


----------



## MindySue

looks pretty! bangs suit you


----------



## magosienne

great ! Nuri's a photoshop magician





you look pretty Lia

the rose are beautiful, how sweet from your bf.

lol @ your cat. doesn't need enigma to relax !!!

we wash Guizmie every 2 months or 1 month &amp; a half with a special shampoo. my dad handles it, if she grumbles, he grumbles louder (



).

funny thing though, she loves wet towels and the feeling of water under her pads.

we blowdry her after the shower, but she still looks a little wet, and she's so funny, so miserable because my dad caught her and washed her


----------



## MindySue

ok, my dad seriously bugs the crap out of me.

he's in my room fooling with my new camera, fine, he got it for me anyway. but then he goes look how good i take pics! and i was like cool i do too..and he was like oh no you dont you always cut heads off and stuff. ok?? so to you i dont take good pictures, whatever. good job taking a good picture with frigen huge display screen to guide you. genius. ( i didnt say that to him i just bit my tongue )

anyways, my new camera comes with a chargable battery of its own, and i have a set of chargable ones that i used for my old one but can go in anything. well he noticed only one was in the charger and he was like you dont need those anymore! give them to me. i said i need batteries for other stuff, then he said LIKE WHAT! and got all mad. and i said i duno just stuff. and so he goes searching through my room. and im getting upset because, im an adult now, doesnt he think their might be private things in here that i dont want him to see? not just barbie dolls anymore. and so i say please stop it doesnt matter. and he keeps saying well they must be in here somewhere. omg. im getting so panicky if he keeps looking, i use by batteries for *ahem* other things..if you catch my drift, and i definately don't want to explain that to my dad. so whenever he gets anywhere near my bedside table i start freaking cause thats where i keep all my "stuff" and so i just say i want you to leave, because he doesnt get the point, and he gets all upset and says fine ill go downstairs and be harassed by someone else. i realize that was kinda mean to say, but im having a heart attack over here thinking my dads gonna find my keeper of batteries. that would be mortifying. he does pay for this house but i think that entitles me to some privacy, he always goes looking through all my drawers all the time!! im 18 now, what if i had gone out and bought a bunch of playgirls? i dont want him to see those! (lol i didnt) so keep out!! gosh. i said i dont mind him talking to me but when he starts doing unnessisary stuff like try to find batteries that he DOESNT need or should care about, i get upset.


----------



## Jesskaa

I camped out in mu backyard lastnight.


----------



## Lia

Haha, boyfriend LOVED the pic with bangs - he thought i looked gorgeous...

Off to study!


----------



## MindySue

haha, love my nephew..


----------



## dcole710

Mindy I know what you mean I went through that too, but I wouldn't count on it stopping until you're actually out of the house living on your own. Even after I turned 18 I wasn't treated like an adult until I moved out and got my own place. It didn't even stop when I left for college bacause when I went home for breaks it was back to the same old stuff. Would you be able to talk to your mom about it or is she the same way?


----------



## MindySue

nah its no use. cant wait to get out of here!


----------



## magosienne

well this sucks, Mindy. you have a right for privacy. but i agree it will probably be that way until you go out of the house. don't expect your parents to change.

i try to convince myself not expecting anything from them, but i still do, and each time it's a disappointment. i guess the feeling's mutual.

i managed to eat my breakfast wanting to puke. but lunch..., i'm not sure i can eat more. oh maybe if i don't eat lunch my parents are gonna pay me the doc.

i wonder if i should take an appointment ot the eye doc. or let the doc decide if i need to see an ophtalmologist. it's rethorical, i know i have more chance having an appointment soon with the doc than the ophtalmologist.

got an appointment for tomorrow.


----------



## MindySue

hope you get one! silly parents


----------



## pinksugar

my momma knows about my 'stuff' but she hasn't ever gone through my room, and she doesn't know what it looks like (as far as I know)

My dad would never go through my room either but if he did I would just expect him to be embarrassed about it and it would serve him right for looking.

I don't have to feel ashamed of the stuff I own. I'd have let him find it, cos I know my dad would be SUPER embarrassed, haha!


----------



## MindySue

well im not like that with my dad lol..just letting him know that would make me feel so uncomfortable forever.


----------



## pinksugar

haha, I'm really open, so there isn't much I'd be embarrassed about. If he didn't want to know he shouldn't have looked, is my idea, LOL

But there is stuff I'd be mortified if he found out about, so I know how you feel!


----------



## MindySue

well i wish i was like that cause it WOULD be his fault! i just would look at him every time and think he was thinking about that!! eww! lol

yeah same. many many things.


----------



## pinksugar

well thank god he didn't find it


----------



## MindySue

yep haha my parents still think of me as a child and honestly in that mind set i wouldnt do anything sexual. so to think i ever did anything besides play the sims innocently would be just devastating.

im going back to bed im so exhausted! nice chatting with you however short it was

ooohyea, and a good example of that is:

when i have my door shut and it's locked. my parents always open my door! they dont even knock. if it's shut theres a reason. so if its not locked and just shut, then they come right in..but if its locked they try to open it, then start complaining why is it locked! why do you need your door locked, theres no need!!!

im. a. freaking. human. being. i. need. privacy.

wether it be for sexual reasons or just for plain old leave me the hell alone reasons! sometimes i just think they dont THINK about it. if they just thought for a few seconds why someone would have their door locked they might leave me the hell alone for 5 minutes!

last night at a very..bad time..my dad kept calling me downstairs! i said in a minute. and then after 10 minutes he comes back again and says what are you doing!! hahaa...i was like NOTHING!! i wonder if it's a parent thing, to just block out all that stuff as in no it wouldnt happen to MY child, so because of that they become stupid and dont think the obvious and go for something random like hmm maybe she is meditating and cant come downstairs right now.


----------



## pinksugar

haha, my mum has walked in on me



but she already had assumed stuff before she knew for sure, so yeah. They must KNOW.

They sometimes walk in, she walked in one time and my (now ex) bf and I were sooo close to being caught, it was like far out! don't just walk in!! She had no idea, despite us being in bed with the blankets over us. She thought we were sleeping. It's when we WERENT doing anything that she thinks we have.

My bedroom is off the living room so sometimes people are walking around outside when I'm having 'private' time. For a long time I thought they must have heard or known that I was doing stuff.. but nope. They had no idea about specific times or dates, cos I asked my mum if she'd ever HEARD me and she said no, LOL


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

yep haha my parents still think of me as a child and honestly in that mind set i wouldnt do anything sexual. so to think i ever did anything besides play the sims innocently would be just devastating.
im going back to bed im so exhausted! nice chatting with you however short it was

ooohyea, and a good example of that is:

when i have my door shut and it's locked. my parents always open my door! they dont even knock. if it's shut theres a reason. so if its not locked and just shut, then they come right in..but if its locked they try to open it, then start complaining why is it locked! why do you need your door locked, theres no need!!!

im. a. freaking. human. being. i. need. privacy.

wether it be for sexual reasons or just for plain old leave me the hell alone reasons! sometimes i just think they dont THINK about it. if they just thought for a few seconds why someone would have their door locked they might leave me the hell alone for 5 minutes!

last night at a very..bad time..my dad kept calling me downstairs! i said in a minute. and then after 10 minutes he comes back again and says what are you doing!! hahaa...i was like NOTHING!! i wonder if it's a parent thing, to just block out all that stuff as in no it wouldnt happen to MY child, so because of that they become stupid and dont think the obvious and go for something random like hmm maybe she is meditating and cant come downstairs right now.




well, what were you doing anyhow?


----------



## MindySue

tony i was meditating


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

tony i was meditating 


ok, LOL!


----------



## MindySue

lol


----------



## pinksugar

LOL Mindy!

I need to meditate but theres no room on my floor cos of all the shoes and clothing.

Meditation in Buddhist temples was my favourite part of my trip to Thailand


----------



## MindySue

lmao now the conversation actually goes to meditation.

oops wanted to go back to bed, sigh, mut is so addicting


----------



## Geek

You wanna go back to bed to meditate, I know lol


----------



## pinksugar

lol Tony, you have a dirty mind (or is that me? LOL)


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

lol Tony, you have a dirty mind (or is that me? LOL) 


I really didn't mean anything dirty


----------



## MindySue

lmaoooooooooooooo tony.

no im really tired!!!!! .....


----------



## pinksugar

must just be me. What is with me tonight anyway?? LOL


----------



## MindySue

dont let tony fool you, hes good at that


----------



## magosienne

lol !!!

i have a headache, probably because of the heat (yay for sun coming back !) and because my sinus are blocked (try sleeping like that), so of course, your head hurts.


----------



## MindySue

yet another case of my parents invading my privacy

i bought mary kay sun replenishing gel off ebay because i heard it was a good primer for MMU and it came today, my mom got the mail, asked me if i ordered something and then gave it to me. i go to my room and start to open it and she follows me up here and watches me! asking me what i got and hounding me. so i get irritated and say i dont see why it matters when i bought it with my own money. so after i open it it has tons of paper shreds in it and she gets PISSED at me cause theyre falling on the bed, and is like, PICK THEM UP!! and frantically starts picking them up (shes a neat freak) and im like, wow, if you didnt follow me up here and be nosey you wouldnt see them fall and i would have picked them up after anyway. so shes like no you're a slob and she basically says "GO OVER TO THE TRASHCAN AND OPEN IT!!!!" so i obey to shut her up, and in the mean time she looks at my reciet that came out first and says sun gel, what a waste of money!

8 dollars for a GOOD primer, i dont think thats a waste of money..i wonder what she woulda said if i had bought smashbox primer for like 40. shes so freaking annoying.


----------



## magosienne

exactly ! and the smashbox multivitamin (or smthg like that) primer is 44â‚¬ (i played with it at sephora, bad girl




).

yay for mangoes ! one for .99 euro, i bought 2. yum!


----------



## MindySue

heh


----------



## Jesskaa

you all, i forgot to write a 5 paragraph essay over the weekend



which was due TODAY and i just wrote it at lunch and i did really well, it got -5 points taken off because it wasent typed but hey i got like a b on it... and lunch is only 30mins max.


----------



## MindySue

niiicee haha thats really good..youre a fast writer


----------



## Jesskaa

haha i dont think i even talked all lunch i ate a few bites here and there.

But, Im not going to school wednesday.. some 8th grade kids made enough points in semester to go to hershey park [its an hour drive] and they get to go for a end of the year thing.. well i missed it by one point.

and i had no idea that theese points were worth ANYTHING.. I was just going to go to school and not tell my mom, that i didn't make it [she doesn't know any of this point crap] and i saw the work packets i'd have to do each class and literally looking at them gave me a headache, so i confessed to my mom and i started crying because it was just ONE point!! I MISSED IT BY ONE POINT ... but only like 2 of my friends are actually going.


----------



## Aprill

^^^middle school sucks, lol


----------



## magosienne

that's too bad Jess, but hey, at least you're missing school wednesday !

i think this trip is BS anyway, what sort of motivation is that? on the other hand, if i was motivated by a huge bunch of mac e/s, brushes, etc... now i'd work!












i'm amazed you managed to get a B with a 30 minutes essay, being able to work in a rush that's a great quality.


----------



## Lia

You people are strange ;p


----------



## Jesskaa

hehe im not too upset about the trip.

And the essay thing isn't the worst thing.. i've ever needed to do at lunch we have theese things called SSR for the same class, its a packet were you read a chapter and you have to write a 7 sentence summary and then find an example of figurative language and you need to look up 3 vocab words.. will you have 10 pages of that todo in maybe 1-2 months? well i forgot about that and didn't do any of it until the day it was due.. got it all done during the day.

And im working on that packet i forgot about a long time ago, due tomorrow.. had NONE DONE, and doing it all now. I only have like 2 and half more summaries to do. and then the language and vocab stuff is easy.


----------



## MindySue

im so glad to be done with middle school and high school! but middle school was the best time of my life (so far)

my mom invaded my privacy again, i got another package and it was my graduation dress and i took it to my room and close the door to try it on and she was hounding me to let her see it, and the zipper was stuck so it took a while so she's telling me to hurry up. i tell her that she gives me no privacy ever in any situation, and she just laughs and says its her house. i hope i NEVER say that to my kid, that it's my house so i can let them have NO privacy because i share a payment of it. she uses that excuse for EVERYTHING. then she says i should pay room and board if i want privacy. sigh. i hate that, it's the basic needs of a human being, having a litle privacy once in a while..doesnt have to do with it being HER house.

she listens to my phone convos, wants to know what i get for packages, never lets me be alone in my room..when i get a phone call she asks who it is and i HAVE to tell her. it's ****ing annoying already!


----------



## Aprill

^^^parents do that sorta thing, my mom used to do it and i hate every moment. I was so happy when I moved out of her house. She still comes over and prys, but at least it is not everyday like it used to be


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm looking forword to highschool.. i hope to not make the mistakes i did school related.. in there. I was on the edge of failing middle school.


----------



## MindySue

i just think its extremely annoying that she thinks she can do whatever the hell she wants cause it's her house.


----------



## Jesskaa

my moms like that and dad. Mostly my mom.


----------



## magosienne

well, she doesn't have the right to do that, and just because it's her house doesn't mean she can do whatever she wants with you, you're her daughter and you're 18. it's her duty as a parent to take care of you and offering you a roof over your head and your own room.

does she pay for your clothes? i guess she sure wouldn't borrow you a teeshirt just because _she_ bought it.


----------



## MindySue

no i buy my own clothes with the money i make from my job.


----------



## Lia

I don't understand really what's the problem, but mostly because of the way i was raised:

I never had my own room. Plus, mom taught us to always keep the doors open (because it's hot on my home - in order to have some wind blowing - and because the doors of my home are too heavy and might snap a kid's finger) and we never had the keys of our rooms - plus she never locks hers (only sometimes, if you KWIM) and always taught us to never take shower with the door locked , because if something happened no one would be able to help (and our doors are difficult to open without a key). The only person here at home who showers with the door locked is dad... So we never viewed our rooms as a 'sacred temple' but more like a place to sleep, study and watch some television. Also , our computers are in 'public space' (the home office)


----------



## magosienne

well, it's different for me because i need some privacy, if i don't, i can't concentrate on my work, and i feel like i can't breathe, it's my mind's oxygen i guess. i close my door when i'm sleeping, but never completely as i share my room with a little fury thing



we don't close the doors either when we're taking a shower, just push it so people know we're inside and not available. of course this rule doesn't apply when my bro is taking a shower with his gf ^^


----------



## MindySue

lol how old is your brother

lia_matos i understand that but my main complaint is that she expects to know everything about my life without there being anything private.


----------



## Jesskaa

no school for me tomorrow.

can you say.. TANNING???


----------



## MindySue

no but i can say cancer






lol


----------



## Jesskaa

eh, i adore tanning.


----------



## MindySue

as you can see i dont get out in the sun. lol


----------



## Jesskaa

but the no tan look works for you.


----------



## jhjodec9

how come you dont have school?


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *jhjodec9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how come you dont have school? i didnt make it into hershey park.. and if i go to school they'll give me packets.. and i mean im not the best student but those packets are huge.


----------



## jhjodec9

oh im supposed to be in school but im sick. whats hershey park?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hershey park.. is a place with rides big rides.. its a theme park. ever heard of hershey chocolates?


----------



## jhjodec9

oh i see we have six flags and disneyland. i wouldnt go to school either. when is your last day of school?


----------



## Jesskaa

its just like six flags.

in 2 and half days if your including tomorrow.


----------



## Emmaaa

*Hello girls... how u doin?*

*i'm Emma ,i'm 20 .*

*summary*:

*im alone and depressed &amp; my life is a Mess !! fashion is my WORLD, Rock &amp; roll is my Breath



*


----------



## Aprill

Hi Emma


----------



## jhjodec9

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its just like six flags.in 2 and half days if your including tomorrow.

your lucky i dont get off until a week and a half not including this week


----------



## Jesskaa

Hola emma.

what grade are you in?


----------



## magosienne

hey Emma, i'm Aude !

Mindy, my bro is 20.

i'm taking a look at pics of Siouxsie Sioux. this woman ROCKS. viva punks ! (i recognise though her hair scares me sometimes).


----------



## Emmaaa

*I'm in second year in college &amp; I study English Literature



*
*what about u?*

*I just ate a Huge amount of chocolate HUGEEE



I feel like a peg!! Everyday I Say I'll start eating healthy but I end up eating crap



*


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif eh, i adore tanning.



Are you still doing that acne treatment? As far as i know, sun makes acne worse (and most treatments don't allow you to tan while using them)


----------



## Lia

Ah, mom gave up of trying to know everything about my life - she realized after years of trying that i wouldn't talk (mostly because i'm too shy to express my feelings) - plus she has my younger sister who tells her almost everything...

I'm a little bit moody, but still happy - tests are ending (the only left is neurology final test) and finally i'll spend a quality time with bf





Plus, today i went to the gyno - who is also my teacher - and we talked and she prescribed to me a contraceptive injection - because she knows me and knows i'm going to forget to take the pill - and also several exams...


----------



## Emmaaa

*lia _matos*
*At least ur mom is tryingâ€¦ my parents doesn't even bother !!*
*They only know my name



*


----------



## MindySue

im feeling depressed about graduation HS tomarrow. just a small step in my life but still, i feel kind of sad..like it's all over. i miss middle school the most but i miss my freshman year too when it was all so new. everyone was so different then. sighs.

looking forward to college and living close to my love.

just..ugh.

i've been to hershey park, i went to pennsylvania to see nsync many moons ago!! i think they played there or something.


----------



## Jesskaa

hola, i saw spiderman3.


----------



## pinksugar

Mindy, I know this sounds super lame, but DUDE. College/university is SOOOO much more fun than high school. You're all doing something you're INTERESTED in. It's awesome. And, if you don't want to go to college, the real world is an amazing and exiting place!

There's heaps to look forward to. And, of course it's ok to be sad, but don't forget to feel excited for what is coming ahead!

Jess, was spiderman any good? I went to see Pirates of the Caribbean 3 omg Orlando Bloom is so hot, and so was Johnny Depp. Sigh.


----------



## Karren

Ohhh I love Johnny Depp too..... and can't wait to see Pirates 3 this weekend, family time!! So how is Spiderman 3? And anyone know anything about the Fantastic Four - Silver Surfer? We have some old Silver Surfer Comic books around the house somewhere.......

Love Karren


----------



## Jesskaa

Spiderman.. was alright. I liked it, but it can get confusing.


----------



## pinksugar

that's what pirates 3 was like. Not tooooo confusing but I was glad I remembered the 2nd movie.


----------



## magosienne

i didn't go see pirates 3, i'll probably go later this month, we'll see when i'll have my timetable.

i don't know about the fantastic 4, i wanted to see it but i missed it so now i'm waiting for the dvd





pfff, now i have to wait until july 5th to register online. ****in' uni. i hope their website will work correctly this year. most of my pals made it to 4th year too, so we'll have at least some classes in common, and one or two have exams in June for those they missed, but i know they'll make it too.

now i'm gonna work a bit my japanese.

how weird, i'm not hungry but it's 1:15 pm here.


----------



## pinksugar

I register for both semesters at the beginning of the year. So I'm already enrolled in all my 2nd semester subjects.

I'm looking forward to 'writing women's history' most of all!


----------



## magosienne

well our year at uni starts in september (it used to start in october) usually two weeks after high school, we have our fisrt semester exams in january, and the second semester exams in may, and for those who didn't pass, there's june's exams. we register in july for those who got their exams in may, and for the others, it's september. at least i won't be forced to go to the uni this year, apart maybe to pick up my new card.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi pips


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mindy, I know this sounds super lame, but DUDE. College/university is SOOOO much more fun than high school. You're all doing something you're INTERESTED in. It's awesome. And, if you don't want to go to college, the real world is an amazing and exiting place!
There's heaps to look forward to. And, of course it's ok to be sad, but don't forget to feel excited for what is coming ahead!

Jess, was spiderman any good? I went to see Pirates of the Caribbean 3 omg Orlando Bloom is so hot, and so was Johnny Depp. Sigh.






ITA!


----------



## Jesskaa

its a boring day in the life of me.


----------



## Aprill

hi Michal!! Long time no see


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello Aprill (i try hard to remember that there is two L's in your name, i'm really sorry when i forget!)

sylvia browne is on montel today! yay!


----------



## magosienne

hi Jess ! happy un-"day at school" ! lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

hehe thanks.


----------



## Aprill

Hey Jessica, I hate sylvia brown



I hate psychics that are right sometimes, haha, I am such a hater!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

aw, i like her. haha.





im so bored, kids don't get home from hershey until like 7pm and its only like 4 right now.

And i dont plan on talking to anybody because i do not wanna hear about how much of a grand time they had.


----------



## Aprill

yeah, dosent it seem like when you dont go to something everybody else went to, that they will come back and say that they had so much fun, but if you went, it wouldnt have been a big deal.


----------



## Jesskaa

yes.

seems rude but i had a boring day.. so if people come back and complain about it, i'd be happy. lol.





but personally i don't wanna hear it because some how i lost that one point! and i kept on trying to do whatever to bring up a point and they said it was because i went to florida.


----------



## Aprill

well i will cross my fingers along with you that they had a horrible time


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks




lol.


----------



## Shelley

You want to hear something funny...

Last week while I was waiting at the Urgent Care Center a woman sat down beside me in the waiting area. She said "I like your shoes." I said "Thanks" She repeated it a few more times. The next thing I knew she was bending down and pulling at my shoelaces, lol!






I decided to up and move across the room.


----------



## Aprill

haha, she would have been in need of urgent care for real, j/k, but she didnt say why? She just started touching them?


----------



## Shelley

Nope, she didn't say why. I was wearing runners, she just kept saying I like your shoes and eventually reached down at started pulling at the shoelaces.

lol in regards to really needing the urgent care.


----------



## Aprill

maybe she was there for some happy pills, urgently


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif maybe she was there for some happy pills, urgently lol! She smelled faintly of alcohol, so maybe that is the reason why. There was no way I was parting with my shoes, lol.


----------



## magosienne

loool !!

this is the death of manga conventions. i couldn't go to one so i decided i'd go ot the other one, which is a very big event (yikes, i applied olive oil on my nails and now my fingers glide on the keyboard



) and they rose up the price again !!!






. i wouldn't say it's the most part of it, but a good amount of the people who go there are 15 and i wonder simply how they can afford 11 euros (15US$), not counting the multiple things they'll buy there, including food. and i wanna go so bad, feel for once like it's normal to read mangas listening to Gackt (hot hot hot hot this man).

and despite the price, it's a really great event, lol just find your pals in the crowd is pretty funny





i'm listening to that right now :


----------



## MindySue

im depressed..my mom took pics of me at grad and had them printed and i look hideous. i don't give a shit, i hate when people take my pictures, they always bring my self esteem down so much..now i feel like the ugliest person on earth. no one can ever take a good picture of me..


----------



## BeneBaby

Awww Mindy. I don't see how you could take a bad pic, you are so gorgeous.

It's weird though....my friend takes the BEST pics. Like she looks like a different person in them???? She has all of these top secret poses and stuff.


----------



## Jesskaa

my pictures don't relate to how i look in person.


----------



## MindySue

Well thats because im the only one who can take a good picture of myself. I don't feel like myself in any picture, im the opposite of your friend..I feel like another person, another person with a big nose and a goofy smile (which is why i dont smile) and I alwasy get miserable if someone wants to take my picture, like seriously, gonna cry right now, im so upset..

and im sick of people telling me they look good because they don't. it's not just because it's me. i can appreciate a good picture of myself, and the only ones ive ever seen are ones i take myself. i definately know when i look good and when i dont, and the same with others..it's so depressing. i hate feeling like two different people, one on camera and one when i look in the mirror.

i feel pretty when i take my own picture and sometimes i dont even feel pretty then, but i do feel pretty when i look in the mirror, and then the pictures take all my confidence away


----------



## Jesskaa

man, they all should be home.

and im waiting to see if my "bestfriend" is going to call or not...


----------



## BeneBaby

I know what you mean. I always smile big and my eyes disappear and I do this weird head turn that makes me look like I have 4 chins!

I take pics of myself way better. I really hate full length pics. I never hold my tummy in and I'll smash my arms against my sides and look heavier than I am. I have been feeling really under the weather this week.....


----------



## MindySue

Sigh, yeah.

I just wish I knew how other people saw me

so I could know who I really am, the girl in the mirror or the girl on camera. I guess the camera is supposed to be more accurate which makes me feel really really bad.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sigh, yeah.
I just wish I knew how other people saw me

I'd rather not know that for me, personally.


----------



## MindySue

yeah thatd probably just make me feel worse


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah thatd probably just make me feel worse it would make me feel worse.


----------



## MindySue

i hate my mom being first to send in all my pics and have them printed. if they were pics of her then she wouldnt want to because shed think she looked bad too. i guess i cant be mad cause i did graduate, but i didnt really want to spend this celebration day feeling like SHIT.


----------



## Jesskaa

well if anything be proud that your past highschool. =]


----------



## BeneBaby

You both are beautiful. I can tell from your pics, but more than that from your posts. It's hard to do, and you guys are young, but over time you will stop worrying what others think. We are always harder on ourselves. I still battle with this and I am learning to embrace my unconventional look.


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks.






you're gorgeous though, i mean in every d2b,fotd, and stuff i see of yours.... your pretty also.


----------



## MindySue

yeah i guess

i dont think ill ever feel good about myself in photos..ill battle with this forever


----------



## BeneBaby

I don't think I will ever be satisfied when I look in the mirror. I have been told I suffer from Body Dysmorphic Disorder. Basically whatever you see isn't what you are. It's so hard. I point out people to my friends that I think are close to me in size and my friends freak out. They tell me what I see is close to triple what I am.

But everyday I try to get over it. I have learned to accept compliments instead of put myself down. I also try to make the best of what I have. Distorted self-perception is especially hard to overcome.


----------



## MindySue

well i have whatever the opposite of that is. i feel good in the mirror

then outside of the mirror..i feel hideous


----------



## BeneBaby

Sounds like you are relying on other people's perception of you to define your beauty. Photo's are tough, especially if they are candid. Have you seen some of the horrible pics gorgeous celebs have taken???

If only at any given moment we were camera ready!!


----------



## MindySue

i duno..really people tell me im beautiful all the time. i feel beautiful, just not in pictures people take of me, and i always think i AM ready. i get all ready and they still come out bad.

it doesnt have much to do with others, just my own insecurities when i look at myself. i dont think anyones told me im ugly before.


----------



## BeneBaby

Oh, I understand. Maybe google how to look better in pics?? I am sure there is a site somewhere with some tips.


----------



## Jesskaa

tomorrow.. im playing kickball prettymuch allll day at school, so im going to be dressed pretty.. bad. haha.


----------



## Lia

Tomorrow i'll spend the whole day sleeping because it's a HOLIDAAAYY!!! YAAAYY! It's Corpus Christi day (a Catholic holiday), so there's nothing tomorrow


----------



## AngelaGM

I am originally from SEPA=) Do they have cheesesteaks where you live?


----------



## daer0n

*STICK HUMOR*


----------



## Aprill

lol funny, hold on Nuri, lemmmie find this stick music video, it is soo funny to me


----------



## Aprill

[No message]


----------



## daer0n

LOL

ok Aprill

im so bored im looking for funny stuff lol


----------



## Aprill

its up there ^^^


----------



## daer0n

HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHA i cracked up with that video, its hilarious!!!


----------



## MindySue

aprill i love that video i saw it like 2 years ago and it was great


----------



## Aprill

i love all of them by group-x


----------



## MindySue

yep haha


----------



## magosienne

hey guys !! funny video.

okay Mindy, i managed to take pics before the batteries died. i just need to resize them a bit.

my face looks like s**t, arg.


----------



## pinksugar

hi guys... did you have a decent day??

Mine was ok.. so busy. at uni we got our exam paper pre-circulated! aaah 2 weeks before the exam! but on the plus side, its the day before my birthday so I know i will enjoy it more!!

Then I drove home and got a bus over to see my friend at bondi.. we had coffee and talked n stuff

and THEN i went to work and finally home.. drinking champagne cos my sister finally settled the contract on an apartment! yay! so excited for her..


----------



## Lia

Great!

Gosh, i'm tired, because of tests and yesterday i performed a surgery (on pigs)... Then we had at home a little party and mom bought a lot of good stuff to eat... But i was tired and slept early... Now it's morning, i'm still kinda tired and sleepy, but i wanna go to the pool, it's such a beautiful sunny day here that i can't miss (plus i have no classes today)


----------



## pinksugar

lucky you!! It was the last day of classes for this semester today! just one exam, which we got handed out today. 2 weeks to study and then all done for 7 weeks! yay!


----------



## Lia

I have tests on the next 2 weeks too - finals for neurology and maybe internal medicine




It's soo much to study!

But i'm happy because now i'm going to swim and tan a little with Bruno (it's 10:30 am here) !


----------



## MindySue

well where are they aude?


----------



## pinksugar

you know, I read back for a few pages, and I still don't know what you're talking about Mindy! LOL


----------



## MindySue

lol what?? i dont either..LOL


----------



## pinksugar

haha I need sleep. it's 2am here... stupid MUT keeping me awake all night, LOL


----------



## MindySue

haha i just woke up but so tired


----------



## pinksugar

haha, well I'm going to do what you prolly want to do - go to bed





night night all. See you tomorrow


----------



## MindySue

later


----------



## daer0n

Good morning! LOL

ack i just woke up, i got my period yesterday and ive been so tired, bloated, *****y, and uncomfortable ugh, i hate getting my days &gt;.&lt;

other than that im great lmao


----------



## MindySue

yeah i just got off mine woooohoooo


----------



## Aprill

just got off mine too, nury, but I wasnt bloated this month thank god!!!


----------



## magosienne

i posted my nautical stuff pics Mindy, it's in the Everything home related forums





guess who's sleeping on my bed, her head against my pillow?



i love my cat when she's like that, so cute !

poor mommy, i went grocery shopping with her, and there's a lot of stuff she can't eat now that we know she's allergic to gluten and lactose. that's really frustrating. i'm searching for recipes without gluten, but it's hard. i think i'm gonna buy some books, i picked some looking interesting. luckily we have healthfood stores around us.


----------



## MindySue

eww gluten free bread is so gross! like rocks!!

imma go look


----------



## Jesskaa

im going to rub some oil on my skin

and TAN!


----------



## magosienne

lol Jess, you really love tanning. me too, as in "wearing sunscreen and not going out when the sun is high in the sky" tan



when everyone here spends a fortune on tanning lotions and stuff, i like to stay pale. i like being anti-conformist sometimes


----------



## Jesskaa

i the love for tanning runs in my blood.

But i also LOVE the pale look, that was 'in style' awhile back. I just prefer to be tan, myself. But, I just use baby oil... i dont spend much.


----------



## daer0n

Hi Mag and Jess






Hey Jess, i just finished working with your picture you can check it out


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Mag and Jess



Hey Jess, i just finished working with your picture you can check it out 





Hello!oh yay, i look forword to looking at it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## daer0n

You're most welcome Jess


----------



## magosienne

hi Nuri !!

i'm listening to Narnia's soundtrack. that's what i loved the most of the movie, that and the actress playing Lucy, she's too cute ! (and this has to be said, first time i saw a movie before reading the book. buying it at my fave english bookstore is also planned, i'll probably buy it in july along with Harry Potter



).


----------



## daer0n

Narnia had an awesome soundtrack, so did the lord of the rings, Edward Scissorhands and Merlin, i love Hanz Zimmer, Nobuo Uematsu, and Danny Elfman



they make awsome soundtrack music


----------



## Lia

Hey! I went to swim today - the water was great and the sun was beautiful (but i forgot to take pics this time!)

I'm so happy


----------



## daer0n

Nice!

ive never gone to swim, well at least not since i was like 4 yrs old lol

When we get our new house i want to have a huge pool, that way i can swim with my kids and have fun in the sun


----------



## magosienne

sounds cool Nuri !!

lol i see we like the same stuff. Nobuo Uematsu and all the final fantasy soundtracks taking a lot of place on my hard disk...





Danny Elfman is a genius. i know it's not very burton of me i've never seen Edward, my parents used to think it was a horror movie for kids, smthg like that. it's the cool librarian from my junior high who made me discover Tim Burton. what's also great is i have both english and french soundtracks from The Nightmare before Christmas (what's this ? lol) and both rock, and the lyrics in french stay close to the original version.

i'll add Yann Tiersen for AmÃ©lie (lol that's my brother's gf name).

i love listening to "now we are free" from Gladiator. it's heartbreaking each time, but i just love it.


----------



## daer0n

I had or have that one "Now we are free" 

i used to download all the soundtracks of every movie i used to watch lol

so i had hundreds of songs, but, i dont have all of them anymore because i left all that at home when i left, so i had to download some stuff again when i got here





But yeah, final fantasy music is so nice! and yeah Danny Elfman makes great music, he makes the simpsons music too lol

oh btw, i didnt know Massive Attack made the intro music for House!

i love it even more now lol!


----------



## Lia

I am reading about oils - as usual, i'm dreaming with something i'll never be able to do - like making good soaps - and buy - like window-shopping MU


----------



## daer0n

Making soaps is not so hard, one of my sisters in law makes them, they smell good, and are awesome!

You just have to get the right ingredients, i used to make candles, its so much fun, i have no time to do that anymore though lol


----------



## Jesskaa

my mom is hiliarious sometimes.


----------



## Lia

I know it's not that difficult - it's because it's kinda hard to find the oils i might need here in brazil - for example i never seen coconut oil here *although i just remembered that palm oil is called here 'azeite de dendÃª' , which is a EXTREMELY common thing here - we use it to cook*

But one day i'll ask someone to help me on this mission - it's because i've always been so discouraged to do these kind of stuff by people here at home. I like homemade stuff because i think the process of making is fun, but mom always say: why don't you just buy it? it's cheaper and is less cumbersome


----------



## Jesskaa

www.myspace.com/lovesickradio

i loveee them.

mostly there song 'boys don't matter"


----------



## prettypretty

hi


----------



## MindySue

i hate working! i always feel like poo after i get home.


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *prettypretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



hi hi!!


----------



## daer0n

What do you do for work Mindy?


----------



## MindySue

i work at a nursing home serving food and cleaning up after them! i have to strip trays and we find nasty stuff like false teeth..and i always feel so dirty after haha


----------



## prettypretty

i want to talk but i'm not that satisfied with my english lol i feel like i have so many things on my mind but i just can't let it out!


----------



## Aprill

aww, you can talk, we will understand you


----------



## MindySue

well you sounded perfect there!


----------



## Jesskaa

school is over tomorrow.




im sad but happy.


----------



## daer0n

Oh i see Mindy, i know what you mean now, eww :S

i would prolly feel that way too, most stuff grosses me out, i can't even stand hais in the bathtub and if they stick to my feet or hands i freak out lmao

even though i know they are my own, or just..hairs 

I agree with April, talk to us, we will understand


----------



## Aprill

HELLLOOO NURINA!!!!!!!!!! hehehe I used all caps


----------



## MindySue

haha yeah i make sure theres NOTHING in the shower/tub before i get in and get out. eww

woohoo! thanks to nury i added a song to my profile, everyone go listen..aha


----------



## Jesskaa

i forgot that my dad took pics for me to print out off my little printer that you need a memory card for and i took all the pics and just put them on the comp and took them off the memory card.. and i need the back on so i can print out the pictures on my printer thats ment to print out theese kind of photos but you can't do that! GOSH. i dont know what im going to do but i feel bad because he really wants them printed out.

and no my regular printer isn't an options.


----------



## MindySue

im a bit confused lol


----------



## Aprill

I dont know what the hell you just said, lol, but your avatar is beautiful and Mindy the song on your profile is cool


----------



## Jesskaa

well

i have a camera, and it prints out little pictures like the kind you can get from walmart on a throw-away camera. And my dad went to a nascar race and took photos, and he wanted me to print them out.

well, in order to do that you HAVE to have them on the memory card

and i forgot they needed to be on there and took them OFF.

so, im pretty well screwed and i know he REALLY wants those photos.


----------



## MindySue

hahaha yeah

thanks


----------



## Aprill

ooooooooohhhhhh, ok


----------



## Jesskaa

i'm just rambling.. because i feel HORRIBLE.


----------



## MindySue

sorry jess


----------



## daer0n

oh gosh, i got too busy making my new siggy lol

HI APRILL!!!!!!!!!

LOL!


----------



## Aprill

your siggie is preeeetttyyy!!!


----------



## daer0n

did you delete the pictures off the card Jess?

Thank you Aprill


----------



## MindySue

omg thats soooo cool nury!!!!! im amazed.


----------



## Jesskaa

oh lordy.


----------



## daer0n

Thank you Mindy


----------



## MindySue

i only wish i had the energy/talent to do that kind of stuff. im so lazy


----------



## daer0n

Oh it doesnt take too long at all






Oops, Jess is gone, i was gonna tell her that she can re transfer the pictures from her computer back to the memory card :/


----------



## MindySue

lol that woulda been good info at the time..


----------



## magosienne

lol i was going to say just that

i love my cat. she's on my bed, and she's sleeping while i'm typing some stuff and listenign to Rammstein. Yes, my cat loves Rammstein (one day i asked her to choose a cd between Rammstein and Morcheeba, she chose Rammtein, and she was like "why do you wanna listen to that crappy stuff? of course i'm choosing Rammstein" lol).

nice siggie Nuri !


----------



## MindySue

how amazing, a talking cat


----------



## magosienne

yep, i wonder why i studied spanish instead of cat language in high school





right now she's at the kitchen. my mom bought some groceries, so of course, she has to check what's in the bags



. one day we even found her inside


----------



## MindySue

my cat always does that! and when i get makeup orders and clothes orders and open the box he always jumps in them and plays for hours. my dad ususally cuts him windows and makes them play houses.


----------



## Jesskaa

bahhh, i cried on the last day of school.


----------



## MindySue

don't worry you'll like high school

although it's very different

(middle school was the best years of my life so far)


----------



## Jesskaa

Its just such a big change, and i LOVED all my eachers big time.






gosh.

I don't think its even connected to me, school is over.


----------



## MindySue

yeah i know what you mean

middle school everyone is family

high school youre kinda on your own

i never had any good relationships with teachers or students in hs

but im sure youll be with most of your good friends

doesnt feel like im done with high school either

i never had a good experiance and now it's over

it's impossible to keep a fire ball in your mouth (those really hot red candies)


----------



## Lia

I hated school. Period . The best years to me are the college/university ones - where the teenagers stopped the crap/bs of the age (specially if you were one of the 'segregated' on your school) and begin to grow up into adults, where you study what you like and where there's less rules involving you (if you don't wanna go to class, that's your problem, no one is going to call home because of that)


----------



## MindySue

yep, i bet they are so much better, but in any case, it's hard to accept change


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its just such a big change, and i LOVED all my eachers big time.





gosh.

I don't think its even connected to me, school is over.

BTW, did you solve your problem about the pics?


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif BTW, did you solve your problem about the pics? No, i never did.
I'm looking forword to highschool, but still.



middle school was GREAT.


----------



## MindySue

was for me too.

(nury said you can upload the pics back to your memory card)


----------



## Jesskaa

I already tried.. i dont know how else too.


----------



## MindySue

maybe she knows how


----------



## Lia

Did you set your camera as a portable device (like a portable hard drive) and tried to copy and paste the photos on the memory card?


----------



## Jesskaa

yes i did. it was the first thing i tried.


----------



## daer0n

I do that all the time, i own about 5 memory cards and it works all the time


----------



## prettypretty

hi!

well i wanna ask u smthn ! if i bid on somthing on ebay then i changed my mind about it can i cancle the bid?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *prettypretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

hi!
well i wanna ask u smthn ! if i bid on somthing on ebay then i changed my mind about it can i cancle the bid?




I'll answer this since I'm the smartest one here. LOL JK gals
Yep, it's called a bid retraction


----------



## MindySue

no way! i wish i knew that


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do that all the time, i own about 5 memory cards and it works all the time



well, i tried.. but its not working. it doesn't let me move them onto the files.

maybe im doing it wrong?


----------



## Aprill

hellooo guys,


----------



## MindySue

i just noticed, most all of maroon 5 songs are very sexual, if you listen to the lyrics.


----------



## Jesskaa

haha. i already knew that.


----------



## daer0n

LOL Tony, you're da genius here





Hi April!

Hey Jess, is your card on your computer? i mean, is there a sloth on your computer to insert the card so you can transfer the pictures to it?


----------



## magosienne

lol Mindy, or maybe it's your mind who's twisted, niark niark (hey, with a singer so cute, you can! )


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL Tony, you're da genius here




Hi April!

Hey Jess, is your card on your computer? i mean, is there a sloth on your computer to insert the card so you can transfer the pictures to it?

no, i need to connect my camera to a cord.


----------



## daer0n

That's weird, you do have to set it as a hard drive to be able to transfer the pictures back to it, when you plug in your camera it should pop up on your computer and ask you if you want to open the folder to see the files, when the folder is open, you can copy the files from your computer hard drive and paste it on the camera one.


----------



## prettypretty

oh really Tony thanx i will see about that!

Hi April


----------



## Lia

I'm kinda sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's weird, you do have to set it as a hard drive to be able to transfer the pictures back to it, when you plug in your camera it should pop up on your computer and ask you if you want to open the folder to see the files, when the folder is open, you can copy the files from your computer hard drive and paste it on the camera one. that's what i do, the camera just acts as a flash key.
why are you sad Lia?

my face is all shiny looking now that's ive applied 4 moisturizers on it (lol, 2 eyecreams, one moisturizer for my t zone and one for my cheeks), not including my lipbalm



.

you should all search in your drawers, i found a tube of Bioderma moisturizer, for dehydrated oily skins (which is my case thanks to my garnier moisturizer). yeepee !


----------



## Aprill

Why are you sad Lia?


----------



## MindySue

nope with lyrics like

"tried my best to feed her appetite, keep her coming every night, so hard to keep her satisfied"

"wake up bloodshot eyes struggle to memorize the way it felt between your thighs, pleasure that make you cry"

"Please donâ€™t leave, stay in bed touch my body instead, gonna make you feel it"

"Kiss me somewhere deep below the surface"

"And I touch myself like it's somebody else"

"sweet kiwi, your juices dripping down my chin, so please, let me, donâ€™t stop it before it begins, and spread your arms and legs across the bed, and when you shake, you wonâ€™t regret"

"sometimes you make it so hard, scream loud as we come apart

"making love to a picture frame one more time tonight"

not even joking, i just looked up lyrics and maybe 5 songs out of like 20 werent about some kind of sex. he's a horny man! haa


----------



## daer0n

"Making love to a picture frame" lol

that must be boring and "flat" if you know what i mean


----------



## MindySue

lmao nury


----------



## Shelley

I hate having pms because I turn into a human eating machine, crave salt. I bought a bag of sour cream &amp; onion potato chips today and they are almost gone. I washed the chips down with chocolate milk.


----------



## Aprill

^^^lol, sounds yummy


----------



## MindySue

ew, thats gross. hahahaa.

i hate flavored milk with any type of food


----------



## Shelley

When I have pms almost anything goes, lol. I crave both salt and chocolate.


----------



## daer0n

ugh me too, i crave hot stuff though, the other day i ate some tostitos with a hint of lime flavor and tons tons tons of hot sauce and lime juice lol!


----------



## MindySue

i love the hint of lime! i can eat them plain! i as well love hot stuff! hot stuff and salty stuff is my fave!! i love spicey peanuts.hhaa yumm


----------



## daer0n

omg i love spicy peanuts too, what i do is, i put spicy peanuts in a bowl and crush some tostitos with hint of lime on them, put some lime juice and hot sauce, a bit of water and voila! lol

i eat them with a spoon, yum yum!!


----------



## MindySue

haha nury! im gonna try that sometime, i duno about the water and hot sauce but ill def do it with the chips and peanuts! woohoo.

flowers smell RANK when they are dying.


----------



## Aprill

I wish I could eat peanuts, lol


----------



## MindySue

when i used to eat meat, i would eat cajun chicken ramen noodles ALL the time. i dont think theres any actual meat in there, just meat flavor from some sort of meat, so i still cant eat it, but dang..i miss it. it used to make my nose run all over the place!

why cant you aprill?


----------



## Aprill

I am allergic to all peanuts and all seafood (thanks mom




)


----------



## MindySue

aww that sucks i cant live without peanuts


----------



## MindySue

i got my mac 187 brush today off ebay! im gonna make a haul thread in a few days once i get the rest of the stuff i ordered, im so excited, i got it 10 plus shipping came to like 16 dollars! for a 42 dollar brush. not bad.


----------



## daer0n

that sucks Aprill





i love peanuts and seafood, they are one of my fav foods :/

yeah Mindy, flowers reek when they rott :S

did yours die already?


----------



## MindySue

yep



well it's been a week, thats a pretty long time. im saving the card.


----------



## daer0n

i still have the flowers that my husband bought me on my bday two years ago, we dried them, he hung them from the ceiling, by putting them all together by the stems with an elastic, they dried out and i put them back in a vase, since then i still have them, i saved all the petals that came off them though, and put them in a little bowl, that is how much i loved them, just because he bought them for me


----------



## MindySue

aw, yeah i didnt think of that...lol

has he bought you any since?


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why are you sad Lia? I was kinda sad and grumpy because of the bangs thing; boyfriend thinks it'd look great if i cut bangs, and then i started to think about cutting it.
But then today i put a longer thought on that and realized that if i cut, i wouldn't be doing it because i wanted, but to make him happier - and if it looked awful i'd look at the mirror everytime and would be upset about it and regretting . I'm not very fond of bangs... Plus, i always talked about those girls that would do anything for their boyfriends and doing things because of the bf not theirselves and then i was turning into one of them.

I talked to Bruno and asked him not to talk anymore about the bangs thing... We solved the question - he won't talk anymore because he knows now that i get upset with it

Gotta go sleep


----------



## Aprill

aww, g'night lia, men give horrible tips on hair btw


----------



## pinksugar

haha, my ex bf dyed his hair black, and then got bored of it, so he spent heaps of money dying it brown again (which looked waay better) and THEN.. like 2 weeks later, he goes, should I dye it black? I'm bored of brown.

Arg!!! LOL.

I think guys have bad taste in clothes more than hair. As long as it's low in front and super tight or short, it's hot. Like wtf? that's not hot, that's skanky! do you want me to look like a prostitute? (answer: yes)


----------



## MindySue

haha rosie. yeah guys are silly. my bf used to dye his hair a bunch of colors and i thought it was hot, but that was like 2 years ago when i was 16 and into the whole punk thing. he used to do a mohawk too, but a big ugly one but a cute short one..that was hottttt and still would be but he doesnt do it anymore. his natural hair color looks good anyways. (although it's kinda like the same as mine lol..better dye mine)

lia you were right to do what you did, and plus, those bangs nury gave you wont look like the ones your own hair would produce, because it could be completely different texture or cut.. i mean no one has perfect photoshop hair! haha. i mean she could give me bangs and it would look good i bet but in real life, no way...my hair is way too curly and frizzy to do anything with.


----------



## magosienne

lol rosie !

my cat is stupid. she seems to have trouble sleeping because of the heat, so i take my spritz bottle of evian, and she jump on my bed, ready to run away.






my mom is STUPID. she can't eat gluten and keep saying "this sucks" because everything contains gluten at the grocery store.

"mom, you should go to an organic store, there's one in the mall".

"oh no, i don't want to. besides, if that's like the bread i found at the other store [the one closest to our house] i won't buy it and that'll be a waste of time".

yeah, well, as long as you remember you're eating *my* quinoa...

another thing i hate about my mom : hey mom i'm working monday, i need to take a sandwich.-okay, why don't you buy one tomorrow?".... same mom complaining her daughter and son eat anything unhealthy.

"well i spotted a recipe involving tofu and i wanna try it".

pfff, that was hard, but my mom bought a costume for my bro (for a wedding) so she's buying me clothes too(i would have prefered money), and i got her to buy a nice teeshirt (like one you can wear for work, more classy than others). of course, it's turquoise, lol. then she complained i was wearing a teeshirt for a wedding (_me_, not you), and i said, well i spotted a nice shirt to wear over it, but you have to order online.



(we could, she always finds an excuse not to). what's hard too is my mom gave me nice pants, very summery and very wearable with turquoise, but it's made in linen, so the shirt has to be too.

yeah, my mom doesn't like to shop. she will go to one mall, won't find anything and spend the rest of her time compalining until she finds something similar to the thing she didn't wanna wear a few weeks ago.

i hate it so much. what's the point living in Paris if you keep you rubbish state of mind "the local small store from my little town, so small it's not even on a map".


----------



## MindySue

well i LOVE to shop


----------



## prettypretty

hi all..


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww, g'night lia, men give horrible tips on hair btw It wouldn't look ugly - it would look rather good (see pic i posted a few pages ago), but the fact is, i think bangs and/or layers are annoying because i pull my hair up and those things stay poking my face.
EDIT: my hair is straight right now - i chemically straightened it a few months ago. I think i didn't post a pic at Mut, so i'll post it now... It's the original pic that Nuri used for the bangs;


----------



## Aprill

oh ok


----------



## magosienne

lol Mindy ! me too.

Lia you look cute.


----------



## MindySue

wee! it just took me like 10 mins to zip my dress. my grad party starts in 2 hrs!


----------



## Aprill

have fun Mindy!!!


----------



## MindySue

thanks i wont because people will be taking my picture and im not sure if you missed my last rant but thats the worst thing in the world to me.


----------



## daer0n

It will turn out good





Have fun!


----------



## Aprill

I know the pics will turn out nice, you are too beautiful for them not to


----------



## MindySue

you should see my grad ones..EWW im not joking even my sister said i looked ugly compared to what i look like. im not photogenic


----------



## Aprill

I know the feeling, I feel like that about my pics, just seems like you look better in person, and then a camera flashes, and it gets ugly



I feel the same way


----------



## MindySue

yeah except everyone that says that says it too and they actually look fine, and i dont, but i guess thats the same with everyone too


----------



## Aprill

pictures tend to reveal too much sometimes


----------



## MindySue

hah. my eyes seem to dissapear in pics (others take)


----------



## Aprill

aww, well have fun, or at least try, I am going to bed, I got up at 5am and went fishing, I am super tired, lol


----------



## daer0n

Im so not photogenic when other people take my picture





but there was only one magical time when my husband took a few pictures of me that turned out good, and those have been the ONLY ones that have turned out good taken by another person :/

all the ones i take of myself are always fine, but, when someone else does it for me i look YUUUCK!

so frustrating


----------



## MindySue

yep it is. i try not to let it depress me but..it does

got $250 at my party, not bad.


----------



## Shelley

Mindy...

Happy Belated Birthday! Are you planning a haul with your bday cash?

My one rose bush must have at least 50 buds that are about to bloom. I can't remember the name of this rose bush, but they are mini yellow roses and it only blooms in May/June. My other roses also have buds, they should be popping out any day now. Yay!


----------



## MindySue

it's actually graduation cash, so i have to save it..rats!


----------



## Aprill

i love the siggie mindy


----------



## MindySue

thanks! i love nury


----------



## Aprill

me too &lt;sigh&gt; me too


----------



## daer0n

haha aww thanks Mindy



and Aprill


----------



## MindySue

haha why sigh


----------



## daer0n

My computer is being gay, and slow =_=


----------



## prettypretty

yes Mindy ur sig is so cute


----------



## MindySue

thanks


----------



## prettypretty

but how come it's that big and u still can put it ..i had to resize my sig in order to put it..that's why the font seems so strange


----------



## MindySue

cause i didnt upload it as a picture i used an image code from photobucket


----------



## daer0n

Its cause i made it a gif image, and they are smaller than any other format when you convert them


----------



## MindySue

or that


----------



## magosienne

yo ! i'm working tomorrow, yeepee ! wish i received some mails telling me if i got a job for july and august.


----------



## prettypretty

Thanx Nury and Mindy

I wish i have a job..I'm sick of sitting home doing nothing...


----------



## pinksugar

I wish I could sit at home and do nothing.. I always have things to do, LOL.

I'm so lazy


----------



## MindySue

i wish i had good FRIENDS cause im always sitting at home doing nothing, aside from work.


----------



## Lia

I'm watching animes at the computer...


----------



## MindySue

i hate when i get in fights with my mom


----------



## Lia

I don't fight with mom, she is the one who gets angry at me...

I'm hungry


----------



## MindySue

she always makes me feel like im the worst human being on earth. im not that great but i aint the worst.

my stuffed shells are my only friends


----------



## daer0n

that is how my mom made me feel too all the time Mindy :/

im so happy being away from her now lol

i dont hate her but gosh, her menopause was terrible!!


----------



## magosienne

i'm sorry Mindy, i hate when that happens too.

so my bro doesn't stress for his philosophy exam (arg arg arg hate it) we went (with his gf ^^) to see Pirates 3. and my dad and mom came home a little while after us and we had to discuss about my future job. it's nice, but i don't like to be reminded i need to find other options. i already know i have to, and i also have an idea of what they could be. but not focusing on one subject in the past (great moment your parents choose to remind you you're the anchor, the cannon ball at their feet) has cost me to fail some exams. no way i'm going to do that again. and i'm also enjoying in advance all the time i'll spend at home instead of with my friends.

i have a big (well, i'm sure it's not as big as i think it is but) pimple on my jaw, and it's annoying me. last night i put some tea tree oil on it but it only made it bigger (pff, i even put a band aid on it, thinking it would help 0_oÂ°).


----------



## daer0n

LOL Mag

grab an aspirin an mash it with a bit of water and rub it on the pimple and maybe put the band aid on again, that will help


----------



## magosienne

cool, will do that. thanks !

did you have a nice weekend ? (it's almost 8pm here).


----------



## MindySue

yeah my moms been going through "menopause" for over 10 years now..lol


----------



## prettypretty

i don't have friends too..i had to move with my husband to his town leaving my mom and all my friends behind me..now i'm really finding hard time to get along with the new people around me..


----------



## Aprill

Aww, that sucks, dont feel bad, i dont have many if any friends either


----------



## daer0n

I don't have any friends either, im pretty much on my own here, i never go out, never really do anything because my husband works all the time and none of us have friends lol so we just stay home and do whatever or go out for coffee





Im having a boring weekend Mag, my husband worked today too





I dont know what time he will be home but i have to say, its boring as hell here :S


----------



## MindySue

well if i had my boyfriend i wouldnt be sad that i had no friends. id spend my time with him. my grad party consisted of family and 1 person showed up that wasnt family from my work, who is one of my only "friends" he's a great guy but we only see eachother at work / on the phone sometimes. i left an open invitation at my work and no one showed up! screw em.


----------



## pinksugar

haha, same as my 21st. Not a single work person came. And there were like, what? 10-20 of em?

Screw em indeed. My 22nd is going to be pretty small. I thought I'd have a kind of afternoon tea party with champers and lil teeny cakes and sandwiches with the crusts cut off and scones and jam n cream and yay! and no guys allowed. Unless they want to wear skirts and heels





LOL


----------



## CellyCell

Aw bless.

I spent mines drunk :S then later sending drunken messages on myspace. Haha.

Next year, I'm most deff gonna keep it casual and inviting people I know will show up. And no myspace.


----------



## Lia

Haha, funny...

my 18th bday was quite normal i think;

AHHHH!!! Tomorrow is brazilian's Valentine's Day! YAAY! i'm so excited, it's my first one with a boyfriend! AHHH!


----------



## pinksugar

aww how exciting. Did you get him a present? will he get you one??


----------



## Lia

He bought me a gift which probably is a portrait frame or a little pigbank that i saw once in a store and found it too cute





I bought him a t-shirt and i might write him a letter


----------



## MindySue

for vday i went to build a bear and made my boyfriend a cow (we both vegetarian/vegans who like farm animals) holding a rose. he was soo cute.


----------



## daer0n

I just woke up and its 11 30 am -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good morning!! LOL

*yawn*


----------



## MindySue

morning, i have an issue i need to take up in the makeup forum. lol


----------



## magosienne

hi Nuri !

i don't have many friends either. moving around places isn't helping,and whatever we say about friendships, distance doesn't help and letters aren't just the same. i lost some of my friends, others i let go when i moved back to Paris because all my highschool years sucked so i wanted to start fresh. lol, i never understood how i could be friends with people just ignoring me the year before. one of my best friends is living like an hour or so in the north from here, but we have completely different lives, and i haven't seen her in years. she's in med school so like me she can't have much of a social life. luckily i have some friends here i can hang out with, even if it's just for a tea at starbucks.

next year we're moving again and i really hope i'll be closer to my other best friend.


----------



## daer0n

Hi Mag!

There is no fix for me though lol

i would have to move back to Mexico to be close to my friends &gt;.&lt;

i dont want that though, i never liked it down there, i love it here, even if i have no friends to go out with, my husband is more than enough, i love being with him, we do stuff together anyways and its more fun





im looking forward to go out with him next weekend, we are supposed to go over to my mother in law's place and that will be nice, she's got a lil kids pool that my daughter loved and she was playing in the water last time we went to visit her, my husband was supposed to mow her lawn but her lawnmower was broken so he couldnt, so we are going to go and see her and hang out while my husband does that this time, she bought a new one, i like going to see her we always have a good time and she really likes me ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n

BUT, im just about to go to workout so, it will be grrreat!!


----------



## magosienne

looool ! you know the way i manipulate the hoover i certainly do my gym at the same time, ^^Â°. let's just say each time i win the war against dust. rooooar !









sounds like you'll have a great weekend, that's cool ! i love waiting the whole week when i know there's a special event at the end, it makes the time go faster





i downloaded the pilot of an old tv show (86 !) i used to watch as a kid. it's called the Last Electric Knight. a little kid from Asia lives with his grandfather in the US. but his grandfather will die soon, and they choose a cop to be his gardian (lol, he's living alone, his apartment's a mess and the last thing he wants in his life is a weird kid ! ).

the kid was so cute and i loved watching him do martial arts and kick older people. a very nice show talking about tolerance





yesterday i went to see pirates 3 and there was a teaser for the new Harry Potter movie. i so want to see it. arg, but i won't watch the french version, it's nothing compared to the original.


----------



## MindySue

ha


----------



## Aprill

goodness it is boring


----------



## daer0n

That is the longest comment ive ever seen on mut Mindy

lmao


----------



## MindySue

lol nury.. i didnt know what to say!!


----------



## daer0n

haha Mindy, i was just kidding





This thread has gotten slow 

my husband is watching my name is Earl, god i hate that show, its so cheap, sorry to those who like it lol

but that is what i think of it &gt;.&lt;


----------



## MindySue

i hate it too nury! my sister loves it im like ewwwww shut that off.


----------



## daer0n

i know, it even gives me the impression that, that guy stinks!!

he looks so slobby and yuck and he is so stupid too &gt;.&lt;

plus, there's a lot of skanky looking women on that show all the time too, i dunno why my husband likes it, it bores the heck out of me


----------



## MindySue

lol slap him around, knock some sense into him.


----------



## daer0n

Hahahaha i wish, he likes stoopid shows, -sigh-

if i say that to him he says shoosh it you lol

it makes me laugh


----------



## MindySue

lol , ahh love


----------



## pinksugar

lol.. getting back to friends.. its so frustrating, one of my closest friends has this jerk bf.. i dunno what it is about him but i dont like him. He works in the same office as one of our other friends and he doesn't even try to be polite or civil to her for a start, like for eg, on valentines day, i sent her a card (sealed in an envelope) and some red roses (her favourite)

she was out of the office all day, comes back, and he has OPENED and is READING my card!! like ok it was just me, nothing sexual, but i might have sent her something really raunchy and lesbianesque! and even if i didn't, it was hers to read and savour and enjoy first of all! WTF! SO RUDE!!

anyway he gave me a lift home and the whole way he was just weird and awful, and i know it shouldnt affect my friendship with his gf, but it does, because she is NEVER available, because she's with him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sigh... I feel like we're drifting


----------



## MindySue

that sucks i know how that goes ive lost many friends to boyfriends and i know a girl whos bf is controlling like that, he checks her phone, gets mad when she talks to guys, etc. she deserves better


----------



## magosienne

that sucks for you Rosie, and i don't think you can do much except hope and wait until your friend opens her eyes and see how her bf really acts.

i'm frustrated, i spotted a nice recipe and wanted to try it but i came home too late. i don't like when my mom's looking at everything i'm doing and question why i put this in the pastry, and why not that.

i think i'm gonna try it anyway.


----------



## MindySue

hah you do that aude


----------



## daer0n

Go for it Mag





what's the recipe btw?





oh HI everyone


----------



## MindySue

hey


----------



## daer0n

im so bored -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

hahaha


----------



## BeautifullyMADE

*Uh.... hiya!




*


----------



## MindySue

Umm I was nominated MOTM from hersh! (pinkbundles)

thats really cool and surprising. im pretty excited not gonna lie


----------



## Jesskaa

motm is so hard to vote.


----------



## MindySue

why?


----------



## Jesskaa

because i always wanna vote for everybody beacause i like everybody.

and i can never decide who deserves it.. and whatnot.

i think many should for many different reasons!


----------



## MindySue

uhh hello i deserve it

haha. just kidding i know what you mean i freaking love momo and ashley.


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha.

i'll debating on all night who im voting for.

and i'm like this with the D2B.

because i wanna vote for everybody!!


----------



## MindySue

im the opposite i ususally know exactly who i want to vote for on both!

i voted for ashley this time because momo wasnt nominated yet but if she had been i woulda had to think about it for a while!


----------



## Jesskaa

i gave in and voted!!


----------



## MindySue

cool


----------



## Jesskaa

OMGOMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.

THE BOY WHO, WHO WHO...

shattered my heart completely.. TWICE.

finally talked to me.




the first time in months??!


----------



## MindySue

im confused

why did he shatter it


----------



## Jesskaa

because he can be mean.


----------



## MindySue

well then why do you want to talk to him?


----------



## Jesskaa

because i still really like him.


----------



## pinksugar

lol..

cos she still likes him of course





OMG its so cold.. and my bedroom is such a shambles. I should clean it but i"m 'studying'  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

yeah but he doesnt sound worth talking to her at all.

hey i reached 3000 and i didnt even know


----------



## Jesskaa

Yeah well.. he may not be worth it.. but he sure makes me smile more than anybody can, and he'll always answer my phone calls when nobody else does.

he just gets mad fast, but otherwise





yay congrats Mindy!


----------



## MindySue

well if you actually did something to make him mad then i guess it's ok for him to not talk to you? but months is a long time.

i hope he treats you well


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well if you actually did something to make him mad then i guess it's ok for him to not talk to you? but months is a long time.
i hope he treats you well

well.. the first time was my own fault, and i just said sorry and i left it at that and we started talking in a week.But the last time we both got really mad and argued way to much and just so much drama, we just stopped talking.

and then out of blue we started talking again.






mee to.


----------



## CellyCell

lol.

ah... girls.

im like that too. dont like it tho


----------



## MindySue

ah okay, does he like you back? sounds like lovers quarrel lol.

i think tupperwear makes food smell funny, is that weird? i get nauseated smelling it and then i dont want to eat it anymore.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ah okay, does he like you back? sounds like lovers quarrel lol.
i think tupperwear makes food smell funny, is that weird? i get nauseated smelling it and then i dont want to eat it anymore.

mhmhmh, he sure does.


----------



## MindySue

aw why dont you guys date


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont think it would workout to well.

I'm not sure.


----------



## pinksugar

aww how sweet. I dunno, dating does change the dynamics of a relationship ya know..


----------



## MindySue

why not?


----------



## Jesskaa

well if we date and things go bad, I dont think things will ever be the same.

and i kinda like him as a good guy friend.. who i happend to really like.

plus, not to mention i have a small thing with another guy.

so if we dated i'd be feel weird because i have feelings for 2 guys.

and i like him as my friend.


----------



## MindySue

ooh, i see. player! haha jk

i guess its good cause youre going into high school and gonna meet tons of new guys as well!


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha.

I know.


----------



## MindySue

hehe. i love friends (the show)


----------



## Jesskaa

o0oh me too!


----------



## MindySue

yeppers i wish it was still on

that and dawsons creek, freaks and geeks and gilmore girls.


----------



## Jesskaa

0o0oh i love saved by the bell and boy meets world.


----------



## MindySue

boy meets world &lt;3


----------



## Jesskaa

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f14...ugh-57194.html


----------



## MindySue

aww cute although not sure why it's funny


----------



## Jesskaa

Me either. but i thought i'd show you the thread.


----------



## Shelley

I barbequed boneless/skinless chicken and potatoes tonight, yum! I love barbequing. Today it is around 33 celsius ( 91 F) and very humid, so I sat outside and drank a few glasses of rum and coke, haven't done that in ages, lol.


----------



## MindySue

thanks


----------



## Jesskaa

yummy!






No problem.


----------



## MindySue

i want a hair straightener, which is weird cause i like my curly hair. but ive heard so many good reviews about the sedu that i want one.

havent staightened my hair in forever


----------



## Jesskaa

o0oh i love hair straightners!


----------



## MindySue

yeah except when your burn yourself. OUCH!! hurts thinking of all the times ive done that..

im watching sex and the city. i love it. and that iphone commercial has played like 10 times, so sick of it!!


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah that stuff sucks, i;ve got major burns.


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I barbequed boneless/skinless chicken and potatoes tonight, yum! I love barbequing. Today it is around 33 celsius ( 91 F) and very humid, so I sat outside and drank a few glasses of rum and coke, haven't done that in ages, lol. Here in Brazil we call that drink Cuba Libre...
Valentine's Day was awesome! I went to have dinner with Bruno (we ate a delicious steak - the funny thing, the place we went has its dishes named after celebrities : we ate the Madonna steak), then we went to his place to date a little. Gosh, i almost forgot to keep with my resolution of not having sex yet



Damn you, hormones! I hate being near my ovulation day - it makes resisting a lot harder.

He gave me a really cute pigbank (i saw it on a store one day , pointed it to him and said that i thought it was really cute) and chocolate



I forgot to give his gift, but tomorrow i'll ask mom to take it to him


----------



## pinksugar

it needs to be more pink, is what i say


----------



## MindySue

why dont you want to have sex yet? just curious


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it needs to be more pink, is what i say Huh?


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why dont you want to have sex yet? just curious I explained my reasons some pages ago, but then i'll repeat - basically i'm not ready yet


----------



## MindySue

oh, sorry

well it's cool you are waiting anyways


----------



## Lia

Don't worry,i'm not angry... I'm just too lazy to explain everything


----------



## Jesskaa

I hafta say, im waiting also.





lol.


----------



## Lia

Yeah





Since everyone is curious (lol), i'll explain:

1st - Bruno is my first boyfriend and also is the first person i ever kissed - so i'm not used yet to intimacy

2nd - I'm afraid of getting pregnant - so i'm gonna take birth control AND use condoms (to prevent diseases, after all Bruno is not a virgin, lol)

3rd - I didn't start BC yet (only next month)

4th - Anxiety and fear of change

5th - Me and Bruno are dating for only 3 months (although i first met him 6 months ago), so maybe it's too soon

So these are my reasons not to have sex yet

EDIT: forgot one - i want it to be special, so i'm waiting for a special occasion - maybe his birthday? LOL


----------



## Shelley

There's nothing wrong with waiting. I'm 36 years old and waiting until I find the right person.


----------



## Jesskaa

those are reasonable reasons.

mine are..

well.. mother would kill me, father would kill me, brother would kill me... and uhh friends would kill me too.


----------



## pinksugar

lol i was referring to the scales. People must have got in before me, LOL.

As for waiting for sex, I made my first boyfriend wait 11 months, so I know how you feel. Dont do anything til you're ready indeed


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol i was referring to the scales. People must have got in before me, LOL.
As for waiting for sex, I made my first boyfriend wait 11 months, so I know how you feel. Dont do anything til you're ready indeed





AH! It really needs to be more pink!
Today i'm starting to stop drinking soda with sugar! Now only sugar-free ones (although they suck - i'll learn to like it)


----------



## MindySue

well thats very respectable, and canadian_gurl (sorry i dont know your name still



) really? youve never had sex? thats cool

me, im a virgin, but i doubt i will be for much longer


----------



## Jesskaa

man, i feel outta place in this topic. lol.


----------



## pinksugar

lol. Meh. The more bfs you have, the less time it takesto feel ready


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well thats very respectable, and canadian_gurl (sorry i dont know your name still



) really? youve never had sex? thats cool
me, im a virgin, but i doubt i will be for much longer





That's okay, my real name is Shelley or you can use canadian_gurl, either or is fine by me.




Yes never had sex.. Partly because of my childhood, don't want to get into that right now and also want to wait until I find the right guy. Right now I am not looking for anyone, I sort of dislike men right now, not interested in dating.

When you are moving to Canada? Which Province?


----------



## MindySue

why jess?


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif those are reasonable reasons.
mine are..

well.. mother would kill me, father would kill me, brother would kill me... and uhh friends would kill me too.

I'm not planning on telling anyone



Seriously, none of my friends know how far i went with Bruno (neither you will know









) - and i think i'll probably won't share about losing my virginity ... These kinds of thing , to me, are far too personal. Maybe a year or 2 from the consumed act i'll tell them exactly when it was my first time
Mom won't know also - probably she would get angry at us both (she works with bf)


----------



## pinksugar

I want to move to canada


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why jess? well, i dont know.i don't have much to say about sex.


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why jess? Because of the sex thing?
Don't worry, let's talk about food! It makes me happy too


----------



## MindySue

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's okay, my real name is Shelley or you can use canadian_gurl, either or is fine by me.




Yes never had sex.. Partly because of my childhood, don't want to get into that right now and also want to wait until I find the right guy. Right now I am not looking for anyone, I sort of dislike men right now, not interested in dating.

When you are moving to Canada? Which Province?

i will call you shelley, i like that name, reminds me of "my girl". 
i totally respect waiting for the right guy, i definately would do the same but for me i've found him hense not for much longer, and i've known him for 7 years now so i feel pretty ready.

Im moving aug 27th to london ontario!! wee


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to move to canada



You would love living in Canada.


----------



## MindySue

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, i dont know.i don't have much to say about sex.

okay, me neither really..not experianced what-so-ever! don't worry haha.


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well, i dont know.i don't have much to say about sex.

I understand how you feel - i'm 19 years old, and live around people with 21-25 years, which mostly of them had already lost their virginities - and until this year i felt really awkward about hear them talking about boyfriends and such. I thought that i'd never find someone who really liked me...
See, i'm not used to talking about it too


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Because of the sex thing?
Don't worry, let's talk about food! It makes me happy too





i want icecream.


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i will call you shelley, i like that name, reminds me of "my girl". 
i totally respect waiting for the right guy, i definately would do the same but for me i've found him hense not for much longer, and i've known him for 7 years now so i feel pretty ready.

Im moving aug 27th to london ontario!! wee

That is good that you know you are ready, someday I will have the same feeling also.
London is a nice city. You will like Ontario. Unfortunately no Sephora's in London, but Toronto has three or four, a bit of a drive. I live in the next Province over to the west, Manitoba.


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You would love living in Canada.



I really liked Canada when i visited


----------



## Jesskaa

its not the fact im not experinced.. cause im fourteen and i better be in-experinced.

its just, i dont know.


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i want icecream. I can't stand to eat anything right now (i'm completely full) but tomorrow i'll eat my chocolates - they're so yummy, they're filled with meringue


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really liked Canada when i visited



Which Province did you visit?




I am craving ice cream, especially when it is hot outside.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't stand to eat anything right now (i'm completely full) but tomorrow i'll eat my chocolates - they're so yummy, they're filled with meringue haha



i love chocolate.


----------



## MindySue

well jess i remember you talking about sex ed a while back hehe.

i feel so stupid shelley, all i had to do was look at your siggie..i guess i didnt pay attention to it. youre a cool girl, or should i say lady hehe. aww no sephoras



yeah i went to visit in february and LOVED it. going to fanshawe college for fashion design. i cant wait to be there and be with my boyfriend

canada rocks! i hope to be a canadian citizen one day


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its not the fact im not experinced.. cause im fourteen and i better be in-experinced.its just, i dont know.

I understand



I used to feel very embarrased to talk about my feelings and my 'no-date' experiences and such to my friends


----------



## Shelley

I found a cool photo of the Rocky Mountains. Lake Edith, Jasper National Park, Alberta, Canada. Not my photo..


----------



## MindySue

wow that is really cool, alberta is so far away from where im going!


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Which Province did you visit?





I am craving ice cream, especially when it is hot outside.

I visited Toronto, Montreal and QuebÃ©c city (plus Mont Tremblant)
I totally understand the heat thing! Here's the same temperature ! 30-33Âº C with a high humidity and an overall thermic sensation of 40ÂºC! Sucks big time!


----------



## Jesskaa

i hated that sex-ed class. All i learned about what STDS.

and all we talked about girls bodies, and im sitting next to the worst boys ever, 2 of them.

ahh, i hated that and teacher kept talking about how she was lesbian and i have no problem with that but she kept going "me and my lesbian LOVER."

dear god.

I'm not embarressed it just makes me feel uncomfortable because its a werid subject for me.


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well jess i remember you talking about sex ed a while back hehe.
i feel so stupid shelley, all i had to do was look at your siggie..i guess i didnt pay attention to it. youre a cool girl, or should i say lady hehe. aww no sephoras



yeah i went to visit in february and LOVED it. going to fanshawe college for fashion design. i cant wait to be there and be with my boyfriend

canada rocks! i hope to be a canadian citizen one day

Thanks! Cool, yes you will love it here.



Don't worry about the siggy.


----------



## Jesskaa

idk. i dont know how to explain it.


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I visited Toronto, Montreal and QuebÃ©c city (plus Mont Tremblant)
I totally understand the heat thing! Here's the same temperature ! 30-33Âº C with a high humidity and an overall thermic sensation of 40ÂºC! Sucks big time!

I love Montreal and Toronto. I haven't visited Quebec City yet. Yes it is really humid here, like a jungle, lol.


----------



## MindySue

yes i will it just feels sooooo right. yay get happy thinking about it. canadians are sooo nice, i didnt meet one mean person there.


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hated that sex-ed class. All i learned about what STDS.and all we talked about girls bodies, and im sitting next to the worst boys ever, 2 of them.

ahh, i hated that and teacher kept talking about how she was lesbian and i have no problem with that but she kept going "me and my lesbian LOVER."

dear god.

I'm not embarressed it just makes me feel uncomfortable because its a werid subject for me.

Gross. Anyways at leat you had an attempt of sex-ed class - there's people who won't ever have contact with one.


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow that is really cool, alberta is so far away from where im going! From where I live it is about a one and half hour plane ride to Calgary. And another two hour drive north to Jasper National Park. From Toronto it would be approximately a three to four plane ride. Once you are living in Canada, you should take a road trip or fly out to the Rocky Mountains, really beautiful. Ontario is also gorgeous, Georgian Bay etc.

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes i will it just feels sooooo right. yay get happy thinking about it. canadians are sooo nice, i didnt meet one mean person there. Yes we are regarded as friendly people.


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love Montreal and Toronto. I haven't visited Quebec City yet. Yes it is really humid here, like a jungle, lol. Haha! Now you understand what i feel



I live in the jungle (not inside it, but pretty near) ! The bad thing is that it's hot like that almost the entire year


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah.

well, i think im getting off the comp for awhile.

i'm feel rather moody, bad, blahhh whatever word you wanna choose.

and i might come back on later.

i dont know.

talk to you all lata.


----------



## FeverDream

Woo sexy talk! I'm a virgin as well and I love it. Whenever someone finds out it really throws them for a loop - maybe ppl assume that all 20 yr olds who don't look like hobbits have gotten laid by now. Anyway, it's not going to happen for QUITE some time and that pleases me.

Hm, Canada, I'd love to go back there. I went to Quebec once in middle school and I remember all the cool little side streets and awesome shopping (there was this store called Simon, I think. Really awesome stuff). If nothing else, I'd also like to hike in the wilderness and see what that looks like.


----------



## Shelley

Here is a pic of Canola fields in Manitoba. Not my pic. I live in Manitoba, mainly flat, prairie land.


----------



## MindySue

cool! virgins unite. lol

bye jess it was good talking to you, feel better


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *FeverDream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Woo sexy talk! I'm a virgin as well and I love it. Whenever someone finds out it really throws them for a loop - maybe ppl assume that all 20 yr olds who don't look like hobbits have gotten laid by now. Anyway, it's not going to happen for QUITE some time and that pleases me.
Hm, Canada, I'd love to go back there. I went to Quebec once in middle school and I remember all the cool little side streets and awesome shopping (there was this store called Simon, I think. Really awesome stuff). If nothing else, I'd also like to hike in the wilderness and see what that looks like.

Regarding sex, we don't have THAT much pressure - i have a lot of friends who are older than 20 and never had it. But i felt awkward to be 19 and had never kissed anyone ...
I liked Quebec also!


----------



## MindySue

Im probably the only virgin left of all the girls i know here which is sad cause they all had sex during highschool. boooooo!


----------



## Shelley

I found a few photos of Winnipeg, the city I live in. These are not my pics..

Portage Avenue (small part of it, it is a long street)






Rainbow Falls, Whiteshell Provincial Park. I love going to this place, its fun to swim or walk across. About one and half hours east of Winnipeg.






Last summer people sculpted and painted these bears, they were placed in certain areas of downtown Winnipeg.






Bling Bling Bear (lol)






Assiniboine Park (part of it) in Autumn. Located in the city.


----------



## Lia

Beautiful!

Gotta sleep right now - see ya tomorrow , maybe!


----------



## MindySue

wow those are really beautiful pics shelley, thanks for sharing them


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha! Now you understand what i feel




I live in the jungle (not inside it, but pretty near) ! The bad thing is that it's hot like that almost the entire year



I like the heat, but not sure if I could take it year round. I guess I would adjust to it, lol.
Your welcome! They are not actually my pics, sort of borrowed them off the internet, lol.


----------



## Lia

Yeah, you get used to it - the worst months here regarding the heat are mid May until December - then it starts to rain a LOT until mid may

It still rains here, but not everyday as on other months


----------



## MindySue

yeah but you delivered em


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah but you delivered em



lol!

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah, you get used to it - the worst months here regarding the heat are mid May until December - then it starts to rain a LOT until mid may
It still rains here, but not everyday as on other months

One of my aunt's use to live in Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada and it rains most of the winter, but it's a warm rain, sort of humid.


----------



## MindySue

man i've probably made about 150 posts today. crazy.


----------



## Shelley

I am so bad right now! My splint/cast is so darn itchy. I can actually slide it off, if I am careful. Right now I wrapped my wrist/arm it in a tensor bandage temporarily but will have to put my splint back on soon. I see the orthopedic doc in a few weeks.

I am heading off to bed now. It is 11:16 pm now. Have a goodnight everyone!


----------



## MindySue

good night shelley! (i really do like your name)

its 12 here and im still not wanting to go to bed


----------



## Shelley

Goodnight Mindy! Thanks!


----------



## MindySue

nighty night


----------



## pinksugar

aww what a cute emoticon


----------



## MindySue

lol

yay someone else is here


----------



## Jesskaa

i cant sleep.

at all.


----------



## MindySue

why not


----------



## Jesskaa

your really into asking why lately. lol.

not sure, can't rest my mind.


----------



## MindySue

hahaha sorry

im a curious person lately i guess


----------



## Jesskaa

I've noticed haha.


----------



## MindySue

man i should go to bed


----------



## Jesskaa

gotta work tomorrow?


----------



## MindySue

no hooray, ohyea how was work for you?


----------



## Jesskaa

It was alright. I get to go tomorrow a like 3pm now.

yay for no work.. for you. haha.


----------



## MindySue

yep hehe but then i gotta work thursday friday and saturday booooo. im going to bed, hope you can sleep soon cause i hate to leave you all alone no ones really on atleast in this thread lol. night


----------



## Jesskaa

aww, well its alright.

maybe nobody talking will put me to sleep. hehe.

goodnight.


----------



## MindySue

lol. byes


----------



## Lia

Look what i did to dear BF! I was planning to print and give it yesterday but didn't have enough time





It's written the following phrases:

The first photograph (a primeira foto)

The first kiss (o primeiro beijo)

And many others... (e muitos outros)

And now... (e agora)

May it rain (faÃ§a chuva - it's an approximated translation)

May it be sunny (faÃ§a sol)

Daytime (de dia)

Or night time (de noite)

and sleepy too (e com sono tambÃ©m)

I love you! (Te amo!)

Happy Valentine's Day! (Feliz dia dos namorados!)

EDIT: the jpeg conversion casted a weird green tint on the image - it's clearer on PSD


----------



## daer0n

Awww Lia, that is soooo cute!


----------



## Jesskaa

hello.


----------



## MindySue

lia that is cute !


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm going to work soon. I made 20 from yesterday helping out my bro.

But, now im hoping to make much more so i can get a new the sims game.






btw, i reallly don't know which one i want!


----------



## MindySue

seasons!!! it's so cool. my favorite. i have so much fun growing vegetables and when it snows a little penguin comes, your people can get frostbite and turn blue, you can get sunburned, it's just oh so different than the normal games, and plus it comes with a new neighborhood and you can have plant people! they sprout babies wheneber you want them to. you can also fish. it's the coolest game so far, IMO. Pets is nice but all it really gives you is pets, seasons offers a lot more.


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah i was debating between seasons &amp; pets.

but now you said all that.. I REALLY WANT SEASONS!


----------



## MindySue

yeah!! thats my sugguestion. it's so fun.

they have a new 'stuff' pack out too! it's called h&amp;m fashion stuff! i loveeee fashion and the sims clothes kinda suck so this is so cool, i just made a thread about it.


----------



## prettypretty

A grandson went up to his grandpa and said, 'Grandpa, can you

talk like a frog?'

'No, why?'

'Just wondering.'

A few minutes later the granddaughter came up and said, 'Grandpa,

can you talk like a frog?'

'No. Why do you kids keep asking me if I can talk like a frog?'

'Because Dad said, 'when grandpa croaks, we can go to Disneyland." !!!!!!!!! !!!

funny lol


----------



## MindySue

hahaa.!


----------



## daer0n

-_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i wish i didnt have to change poopy diapers

changing poopy diapers "stinks"! x_X


----------



## MindySue

hahaha. sorry nury


----------



## Lia

Why you don't like headbands on you? I think you'd look beautiful with a 60's style headband with your hair pulled up


----------



## MindySue

who?


----------



## Lia

You?

You mentioned on Batty's thread about headbands.

Anyways gotta go study :/


----------



## MindySue

Ohh. I love headbands they just never looked right on me. I could never wear one with my hair down because my hair poofed out of the sides too much and up didn't seem to look right either, maybe I just somehow wear them wrong.


----------



## Lia

Hmm, i understand the poofy part - i used to had curly hair too (i straightened it - less cumbersome), so it'd get a bit poofy if it was short ... But then i used the headband with my hair up


----------



## MindySue

ooh yea, and cause my hair is so frizzy if i pull it straight back theres tons of little hairs flying everywhere in the front, not attractive.

and plus it brings attention to my eyebrows if my hair is pulled back and theyre way less than perfect


----------



## daer0n

headbands hate me, my forehead is too wide? lol

gosh -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

dum dee dum


----------



## Aprill

wooohooo!!! my internet is working, temporarily I think.......


----------



## daer0n

That's great Aprill!

i hope it doesnt go down again, missed ya here!


----------



## MindySue

yay aprill!


----------



## daer0n

lol at the little doll Mindy


----------



## Aprill

that doll is too cute!!!!


----------



## MindySue

yep


----------



## Jesskaa

just so you all know, i'm going away until monday to my aunts and my friend is comming with me.





talk to you all then.


----------



## pinksugar

have a nice time chicken


----------



## Lia

Hmmm. I think that next week i'm going to have to go to Fortaleza


----------



## MindySue

I hate that my cats are outdoor cats. A tick was just crawling next to me on my bed. I always have panic attacks whenever I see bugs. Im so scared of all of them, it's rediculous. I cry.

ill miss you jess! have fun.


----------



## Lia

Hmmm... i hate living on the boonies



Everything here is difficult to find or expensive


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif headbands hate me, my forehead is too wide? lolgosh -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

dum dee dum

lol ! it's possible, headbands were always too small for my head (too intelligent?



). i wore some when my bangs were growing. but i didn't wear them often, i looked so ridiculous with them i prefered barrettes or anything else.

being the daughter of a military isn't great everyday. like today, some guys had to come for our boiler (the annual check up) and my mom forget to leave keys so they could come during the day as we would all be at work. and she forgot, ok. i was taking a shower when i heard ringing. of course, i didn't open the door, naked and shampoo in my hair. and because i'm the last one to leave the house, who's going to leave the keys tomorrow, hoping the guy will be nice? me. and of course when they ask who's going to do this, it's me. yeah, like i want to miss my bus considering i was half an hour late this morning(strike). apparently it wasn't even a question, it was an order. what's the point asking if i've already been designated? this attitude pisses me off.

like the famous "we don't ask you many things [a normal girl should and could do much more and you're lucky we don't demand it]". yeah, like buying bread for my fu****g dad everyday, put the dishes back in the drawers (at least i know how to use a dishwasher), help mom with the table, laundry and cleaning up the apartment. like buying my cat's food because i'm the only one brave enough to go to the vet and have a 20 mins walk.

i know we all have timetables and it's hard to combine them, but that's not because i'm not at the uni i don't have a life and other things to do. i simmply don't understand why i'm to be the woman behind the curtains. that's never a daughter's job to be the convenient maid. or if i am, act like it.


----------



## MindySue

:/ aude thats just the way families are, they dump the problems on others..or 'chores' believe me my mom does the same.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i looked so ridiculous with them i prefered barrettes or anything else. LOL Mag, i can totally relate to the ridiculous feeling, that is how i felt with headbands, my hair just doesnt look good when pulled back, i feel stoopid lol!


----------



## daer0n

Im trying to dye my hair blonde btw lol


----------



## MindySue

why? ive always wanted blonde hair, well i had beautiful blonde hair up until about middle school then it turned brown

my hair looks bad pulled back too


----------



## magosienne

when i was little i wanted to have blonde hair (lol i was a fan of that cop tv show with William Shatner). now i'm dreaming of red hair


----------



## daer0n

Well mine is redish instead lol because i have to dye it like 100 times before it turns blonde since i dont like bleaching it


----------



## Lia

Hey girls, a brazilian recipe to brighten up our days : it's called Pastel (like the colors) - it's a deep fried kind of pasta but with a different taste - cutted in 2 big squares that are 'glued' together and inside them you put different fillings

I translated this recipe for Nurinia, but i'm sure it'd be good to share with you all:

Ingredients

- 2 cups of flour

- 1 tablespoon of cachaÃ§a (if you canâ€™t find it, I think you can use another drink, as rum, or use nothing)

- 1 tablespoon of Crisco shortening

- 1/3 of a cup of lukewarm water

- 1 teaspoon of salt

- Â½ teaspoon of baking powder

- 1 egg

How to:

Start by mixing all the ingredients, except water, which must be added little by little until the batter stops sticking on the hand. When that happens, you must work the batter on a non-porous surface with some flour on top for around 15 minutes (put all your angry on it , itâ€™s a stress reliever




)

After that, start to open the batter with a macaroni machine or with a roll â€“ it must be opened until it becomes elastic and very thin.

Now you can cut it â€“ you can either cut it on big rectangles sized 5â€x7â€ , or use a glass and cut it on small circles.

When using a big rectangle, you put the desired filling on the top of one of the rectangles, wet the edges of the rectangle then put another one on top of it â€“ pressure the edges in order to â€˜glueâ€™ them together â€“ you can use a fork to do it.

The circle works the same way â€“ but itâ€™s more practical, since you put the filling on the middle and then just fold it (you can do the same with the rectangle) and glue the edges.

After that, just fry it on hot oil until slightly brown; like French fries.

The filling can be anything you like - salty or sweet - as long it's not raw , since the frying time won't be enough to cook it. Good ideas are 'pizza' filling (cheese, tomato, oregano), ground beef , chicken with white cheese (like mozarella), just cheese for the veggies, caramelized bananas, chocolate, leftovers from your kitchen... Anything!

Pic:


----------



## daer0n

oh my that picture looks even yummier


----------



## Shelley

Yum, those look good.

I remember in Grade 11 I wanted blonde highlights, it was all the rage in school. My hair is medium to dark brown. So I went to a professional and my whole head of hair turned blonde. Blonde hair is beautiful but it didn't suit me. Luckily he gave me some special shampoo and it gradually washed out.

Do you any of you have pets with rude habits? My bird now makes farting noises, not loud, but that is what it sounds like, lol.


----------



## MindySue

hahaa!

i think it's rude when my cats jump up when im eating and try to steal some of it, or sit there and watch me eating..waiting for me to give them some.


----------



## pinksugar

well the rabbit I was babysitting used to eat this purple plant my dad really liked.. we were more worried that he'd get sick from eating it though, lol.

We also had guineapigs ages ago that used to bite flowers off the plants and then just eat the stems and leave the flower on the floor, used to drive my dad crazy, because we hardly got any flowers to begin with, LOL


----------



## MindySue

haha

it pisses me off so much when forever 21 has their models in this cute outfit on the site and the outfit isnt even for sale. wtf!!


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well mine is redish instead lol because i have to dye it like 100 times before it turns blonde since i dont like bleaching it  lol ! bleaching can damage your hair, so i'm pretty i wouldn't do it either if i had the guts to dye my hair (lol unless you consider henna shampoo is some kind dye, for me it's just an enhancement, my hair gets beautiful red highlights. still have to find which one i'll test this year).

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey girls, a brazilian recipe to brighten up our days : it's called Pastel (like the colors) - it's a deep fried kind of pasta but with a different taste - cutted in 2 big squares that are 'glued' together and inside them you put different fillings 
I translated this recipe for Nurinia, but i'm sure it'd be good to share with you all:

Ingredients

- 2 cups of flour

- 1 tablespoon of cachaÃ§a (if you canâ€™t find it, I think you can use another drink, as rum, or use nothing)

- 1 tablespoon of Crisco shortening

- 1/3 of a cup of lukewarm water

- 1 teaspoon of salt

- Â½ teaspoon of baking powder

- 1 egg

How to:

Start by mixing all the ingredients, except water, which must be added little by little until the batter stops sticking on the hand. When that happens, you must work the batter on a non-porous surface with some flour on top for around 15 minutes (put all your angry on it , itâ€™s a stress reliever



)

After that, start to open the batter with a macaroni machine or with a roll â€“ it must be opened until it becomes elastic and very thin.

Now you can cut it â€“ you can either cut it on big rectangles sized 5â€x7â€ , or use a glass and cut it on small circles.

When using a big rectangle, you put the desired filling on the top of one of the rectangles, wet the edges of the rectangle then put another one on top of it â€“ pressure the edges in order to â€˜glueâ€™ them together â€“ you can use a fork to do it.

The circle works the same way â€“ but itâ€™s more practical, since you put the filling on the middle and then just fold it (you can do the same with the rectangle) and glue the edges.

After that, just fry it on hot oil until slightly brown; like French fries.

The filling can be anything you like - salty or sweet - as long it's not raw , since the frying time won't be enough to cook it. Good ideas are 'pizza' filling (cheese, tomato, oregano), ground beef , chicken with white cheese (like mozarella), just cheese for the veggies, caramelized bananas, chocolate, leftovers from your kitchen... Anything!

Pic: http://www1.uol.com.br/cybercook/img...rc_f4_8223.jpg

yuuuuuuuuuum !!! thanks for the recipe!


----------



## MindySue

i keep waiting for my natural hair color to full grow in, the bottom of my hair is still dark redish brown.


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well the rabbit I was babysitting used to eat this purple plant my dad really liked.. we were more worried that he'd get sick from eating it though, lol.
We also had guineapigs ages ago that used to bite flowers off the plants and then just eat the stems and leave the flower on the floor, used to drive my dad crazy, because we hardly got any flowers to begin with, LOL

lol !!!



my cat loves tuna and ham, and lick plates. i won't even talk of chicken, that bit**y cat asks (and gets) some from everyone!

my hamsters loved crepes and i taught them how to climb in a bowl to lick the chocolate left in it.

our fishs used to fight until death, so when my fish died, my parents bought me one so i wouldn't be sad, but then my brother's died, my parents bought a new one, and after 3 fishes for eahc kid, they decided hamsters would be best.

one of my fish was nicknamed "killer". lol.

i'm going to eat, i'm starving ! see ya later !!


----------



## MindySue

haha bye aude


----------



## magosienne

i'm baaack !!


----------



## MindySue

wooohoo


----------



## Aprill

hi aude!!!


----------



## MindySue

my kidney feels really swollen, theres still a huge kidney stone in there and i think it's affecting it, either that or my UTI i thought i had and no one has given me the results of my urine ! what the heck! that was like a month ago. UTIs can be very dangerous if not treated, ugh


----------



## Lia

hey people!


----------



## MindySue

hello

have to head to work soon! bummer.


----------



## prettypretty

hey!

i found Petticoat MSF ..and i want to buy it ..what do u think girls..it's $64.95..it is worth it?


----------



## Aprill

^^^ i have no idea, but it may be


----------



## daer0n

Hi everyone





Mindy how come you get kidney stones?


----------



## Shelley

Ember says "hello" He is playing games with me. I opened his cage door and he wouldn't come out. I was in the kitchen and about 5 minutes later he flew in, hit the back of my head with his feet, took off back to his cage. He likes playing tag, lol.


----------



## Aprill

he is so cute, does he still love "the sweet escape?"


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he is so cute, does he still love "the sweet escape?" Yes, lol. He also likes to watch Wheel Of Fortune, Jeapordy. If I turn the channel he starts to yell. I think he likes the bright colors and sounds with certain tv programs.


----------



## Aprill

he is so cute and I really love him cause he shares my brother's name


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he is so cute and I really love him cause he shares my brother's name Thanks! Cool!


----------



## prettypretty

oh he is so cute..i love his eyes


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *prettypretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh he is so cute..i love his eyes Thanks! He really likes people and loves posing for the camera, lol.


----------



## pinksugar

I like his 'blush' LOL. such a cutie.


----------



## MindySue

the doctor said some people are just naturally kidney stone formers, lucky for me im one of them. although it could also be my poor diet.


----------



## pinksugar

ouch. I have low iron levels, so I know how poor diet feels, LOL.

Hope you get over them though, it sucks balls to have something like that


----------



## MindySue

yeppers

ugh


----------



## TylerD

OH MY GOD Kidney stones that must suck



I never get them.... Thank god... That must be painful



I couldnt imagine.


----------



## MindySue

dang right its painful


----------



## TylerD

Well thats crazy Sorry to hear thats to bad





But Mindy for are fine like me in your status there haha.


----------



## MindySue

what????? lol.


----------



## Shelley

I was at Walmart today and it was absolutely packed with people. Everywhere was chaos today. I'm glad to be home now, lol.


----------



## MindySue

oh i get it now ty,

walmarts always crowded here!


----------



## Aprill

I dread going to Walmart on the weekends, you never can get out of there and when i do I leave broke


----------



## MindySue

yep walmart is like crack



addictive but oh so bad.


----------



## Aprill

lol, I might go to Walmart tonight, i gotta give my son a b-day party


----------



## MindySue

how old is he turning!?


----------



## Aprill

damn, i am young and old all at the same time, lol, he will be 7!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue

aw hehe


----------



## Lia

Hey girls! How you're doing on this Sunday? I'm doing a class presentation right now (meh



) but i missed mut so much!

I feel so sorry of Bruno - his face is really swollen because he had his tooth pulled friday :/


----------



## MindySue

ouch!


----------



## Lia

Yeahh... and we had a bday party yesterday, he was so bummed he couldn't eat!


----------



## pinksugar

i got 4 wisdoms out, so I know what you're talking about!!! omg could hardly open my mouth far enough to fit a malteser in there!

but its better than having them in!! hope he gets better soon


----------



## Lia

I sure do! He had his four removed also - this one was the last one!

I'm happy also because i think that i'll be able to do my DIY projects on July - i think i found everything i need! I think i found a place where i can buy shea butter, beeswax, and maybe cocoa butter ! Yum! And finally i discovered the name of kaolin in portuguese, maybe i can find now where to buy it!


----------



## CellyCell

I need a life. Haha. Seriously... a better one.

I want to move, anyone care to join me?

Oh yeah, and speaking of Walmart. I bought my students a fish each. It cost me 2 bucks for 16! How cheap is that? I'mma so buy me some loads. I miss having fisheys around the house.

My dad accidently killed the one I had for over a year. And I know we got coy fishes in our pond for the past two years. Ask me if I seen them because I sure as hell not seen any coy fishes in there. My mom says we got four. Liar.. Lol.


----------



## Aprill

haha, Celly, we all need a life



I dont have one either, where do you want to move to?


----------



## CellyCell

Europe!

How your son bday go?


----------



## Aprill

Oh its not today, i am going to give him his party today, cause he is going with his grandmother, but his b-day is Tuesday.


----------



## CellyCell

Oh okay cool.

I havent slept yet. I need to go do that. Er, boring vacation!


----------



## pinksugar

I need a smarter brain. Every time I think I'm doing ok studying for my exam, I check the uni website forum thing, and the teacher is like 'you might want to discuss this' and im like, WHAT? I've never even heard of that! ahh! i dunno what im talking about!


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Europe!How your son bday go?

Me too! But just for vacation, i like my home!


----------



## pinksugar

I'd love a vacation


----------



## CellyCell

Damn, Rosie. When do you start your vacation?

Haha, Lia. That's true.

I've been fascinated with Europe. I think I'mma go for England. I have a relative there.

Get me a British boy... yum.


----------



## pinksugar

i start this coming thursday, at approximately 12 noon! yay!!!

so excited. I only have one exam but it's so stressful, lol


----------



## Shelley

I need a vacation also. I'm dreaming of Hawaii right now.


----------



## Lia

Hawaiii.... great!

The farthest i'll travel this vacation is to a beach 3 hours away from here


----------



## MindySue

i have the worst cramps today because of my kidney stone. i hate feeling ill all the time.


----------



## pinksugar

poor you Minds.. I'll join in with some indegestion from too much raisin toast




Not really comparable but hey, I'm trying!

What is everyone up to today? it's 10:30am on monday here! who should be studying for their exam on thursday? ROSIE should be. Who isn't studying? ROSIE. LOL


----------



## MindySue

feeling sorry for my pathetic existance :/


----------



## pinksugar

I don't feel sorry for your existence! otherwise who would I be talking/posting to right now?? HMMM!!!

cheer up chicken!! there are people who look forward to talking to you


----------



## MindySue

yea

my boyfriend is the only thing i look forward to

i hate everything here


----------



## pinksugar

even... MUT??!!!!!

hun, if you're really feeling down, have you considered/are you on antidepressants? like half my family is on them and it's made a massive difference. Not just good for depression but unexplainable anger and mood swings too. I've found them really helpful.

Or you can always talk to muters, we'll help cheer you up if we can!


----------



## CellyCell

Ah, sucks Mindy. Doctor told me one I possibly was passing stones back in December. Ongoing pain for a month. I dont know what it was...

How did you and your BF meet?

Anyways, I've been listening to "Elisa - Dancing" nonstop. I heard it on 'So you think you can dance'. A recommended download.


----------



## MindySue

on the internet


----------



## pinksugar

Yawn. So tired. It's only 11:30. I'm so lazy today.


----------



## MindySue

my sister said i dont have a heart


----------



## CellyCell

Say she has no face.

:s


----------



## Lia

Yawn me too



i want my vacations at last!


----------



## pinksugar

ptch. 1. - what a *****. 2. WTF? you bought your dad a father's day gift with your own money. SKANK.

she's just being defensive because she's GUILTY


----------



## MindySue

she said it because i want to go to college and my dad might have to take from his retirement fund and she would never ever ever ever do that to him.

but she can take his money anyway else she can.

this is a sucky night


----------



## Lia

Why don't you confront her?


----------



## MindySue

we had an argument. lots of screaming and everything. i feel bad all in front of my dad. some fathers day. he said my card made him feel good all day though. i yelled at her for not getting him a present and she basically denied it saying my mom asked her what she wanted to get him and she got it for her and shes paying her back. not what happened at all.

im in my room now and theyre downstairs probably discussing how horrible of an idea it is for me to go to canada again. i swear he confides in her for everything, it almost makes me feel jealous..and when she said i had no heart, that was just mean..i remember what she was like when she was my age. dropped out of highschool into drugs and the BAD crowd and always giving attitude. it's called growing up, only i never did anything bad but have an attitude like most teenagers. only now is she growing out of hers and can say that i have no heart for mine. im a much better child IMO no matter what she says.


----------



## Lia

I see... Anyways...


----------



## pinksugar

Chicken that always happens to the youngest child. It happens to me too since I'm also the youngest. They grow out of it, and they learn to respect you as an adult


----------



## Lia

Right now i'm worrying about the decoration of a party held by the laboratory - it's the celebration of its 10-year-anniversary


----------



## pinksugar

I'm worrying about my exam and my bedroom - its so messy!

Are you in charge of the decorations? I wish i was going to a party


----------



## magosienne

hey guys. grr, i have my period, my belly aches, and i'm supposed to go find myself some clothes for next saturday. and i have nothing to read, so i'll have to find that Fiona McIntosh book, but i want it in english. i hope they'll have it where i wanna go.


----------



## pinksugar

why in english? eat some chocolate and you'll feel better. That is my solution to everything, lol.


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm worrying about my exam and my bedroom - its so messy!
Are you in charge of the decorations? I wish i was going to a party






Not me, but one of my friends , and she needs guidance and a strong leadership, lol (i'm nosey, that's it). Also, i have a little experience with decorating stuff - i learned a bit while i studied architecture


----------



## pinksugar

oooh what do you think you'll do? balloons?


----------



## Lia

I'm thinking on using flowers and candles - it depends on the budget , really

I'm searching for inspiration right now


----------



## Lia

I'm going to sleep a little , cya later!


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oooh what do you think you'll do? balloons?



Ah, here's an idea:
But instead of using roses, i'd use a local flower (this one) - there's the red variety and a light pink variety

EDIT: i just found a site of a local store - it's located down the street, but i'm lazy to go there right now (gotta study and it's too hot here to go out) - here you can see the local flowers and centerpieces i might use:

AmazÃ´nia em Flor


----------



## pinksugar

oooh very pretty. Obviously I prefer the pink, LOL

I thought you were going to bed? I should, its 3 am! but i cant sleep


----------



## Lia

Here in brazil it's 2:15 pm - i went to sleep because i arrived from class and i was so sleepy ! But it's still afternoon here - i slept from 11:30 am until 12:45 pm, so i slept a good time already


----------



## pinksugar

I see. I did that this afternoon too. I can't help myself, lol. But because I slept this afternoon, now I cant sleep! arg! oh well, all im doing is studying tomorrow so I dont need to get up early


----------



## Lia

That's soo good



Not having to wake up early!


----------



## MindySue

those are so beautiful, i want one! too bad it would be dead by the time it got here


----------



## Lia

Not really - they're fairly resilient - they stay on a centerpiece with proper care a week without dying - the problem would be the weather i think - they're adapted to the heat here


----------



## MindySue

theyre just so beautiful! i love flowers! gonna be very beautiful centerpieces!


----------



## pinksugar

In australia we have a very similar thing called a waratah, it's the national flower of my state. They come in red and yellow. I dont think they come in pink (how lame is that? all flowers should come in pink)

I love orchids. They're great for centerpieces because they're also resilient. And sooo pretty. Adore them.


----------



## Lia

Maybe they're the same - it's also a plant found on Malaysia and those southern Asian countries!


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why in english? eat some chocolate and you'll feel better. That is my solution to everything, lol. lol !!! yum, i do have chocolate in a cupboard




the reason why i wanna buy it in english is first, it's only been translated in french last year's semester, so it's still in a big size, there's no pocket-sized print yet. so the size (and the price) don't really fit in my library, even if that's one of my fave editors.

besides, for a non native english speaker, reading english is actually the best way to learn how to speak it. i watch movies and tv shows in english too, so really now if i can find a book in its original english writing, i prefer buying that version.

and i must say i also fall for the cover, and maybe it's because i'm a bookworm, but a good cover is great, it makes you buy the book and it decorates your libary (now, that does sound like a bookworm









), and sometimes the english version's cover looks better.

so i didn't find it (why did they have the book 2 and 3 ?






). but i found two other books, and the one i'm reading so far is great






).


----------



## TylerD

WHTS up ppl... Cant believe im in jess thread  grrr haha jk....

I failed at not drinking I did on sat night



Oh well I got a new cell phone today YAY


----------



## Jesskaa

i'm very mad.


----------



## prettypretty

Hi Tyler!

what's the cell phone u got? i'm thinking of buying Nokia N95

WhY Jess?


----------



## Jesskaa

friends and stuff.

just ugh.


----------



## TylerD

Sorry I left the site after my one response hahaha I got the samsung version of the razr.....It was cheap cuz they are discontinued there was like 15 left in the city and they are rougly like 400 dollars and I got mine for 100




And its already screwed up lmao Im so mad, its just froze now on camera and wont move i cant even turn it off *cries* WHY does god hate me lol...


----------



## CellyCell

Oooo. Cool.

I thinking of replacing my Motorola Pebble for a Sidekick - the cheap ones they came out with. It's much bigger... but it has unlimited text/internet features that I wouldn't mind much. I dunno yet...


----------



## TylerD

Ok never mind I got my phone working yay and A nokia n95 is a nice phone/video thing lol but its so advanced and expensive



And I dont like slide phones


----------



## CellyCell

Haha.

I'm not a Nokia fan.


----------



## TylerD

CellyCell lol... Ive never heard of a pebbel



however isnt a sidekick kind of like a blackberry or am I way off....


----------



## Jesskaa

I have verizon.

and i have a razr... that i hate/love.


----------



## CellyCell

Tmobile black Pebl or however they spell that.






It slides down and flips open. Cute little thing.

And yer, it's kinda like the blackberry - the Sidekick - but beside eMail (which I think the blackberry only does), you can go on AIM and use the internet on it.

Im contemplating it - but I love my small Pebl.


----------



## TylerD

Haha Jess so many mixed reactions around the razr some love and some hate I got samsung version its better haha



 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Celly.... Im not a fan of small cell phones haha dont know why, but its all good.... I wanted a blackberry to when i didnt have the internet and they look cool haha but they are pretty expensive I think. But if I had money for it I would get one probably im not sure lol...


----------



## MindySue

yo!!!!!

i got a razr too but i cracked the screen

prettypretty awesome sig and avatar


----------



## TylerD

Yay We can all have razr cuddle sessions or something weird.... Anyways my face looks like poop today


----------



## Jesskaa

I got the sims2 seasons today!


----------



## MindySue

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> have fun!!!! it rocks


----------



## Jesskaa

Im thinking it does.

But idk what to do on it. haha.


----------



## prettypretty

lol Tyler ur so funny!

Mindy Thanx





i would love to have a blackberry but it won't work in here...hehe


----------



## Jesskaa

im sick to my stomach.

because i dont know if my friend and I are friends, or not.


----------



## prettypretty

Jess is it the playstation game?or am i missing something in here lol


----------



## TylerD

Originally Posted by *prettypretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol Tyler ur so funny! 
Mindy Thanx





i would love to have a blackberry but it won't work in here...hehe

Lol....I wont be after u get to know me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
When I become rich Ill get a blackberry



They look kewl!


----------



## MindySue

when i become rich im gonna buy a robot to clean my house

no it would probably scare me





jess the first thing i did was checked out the new neighborhood and played around with the people in it


----------



## Jesskaa

No the computer game.

And i already kinda messed around in the new neighborhood.


----------



## TylerD

Lmao Mindy your silly.... Why wouldnt you just by the silver surfer


----------



## Jesskaa

&amp; I wanna grow more than tomatoes.


----------



## TylerD

Jess dont you think the new razrs are ugly.l


----------



## prettypretty

aha ok!

lol Tyler i wonder why??


----------



## MindySue

cause hes even scarier


----------



## Jesskaa

yes they are.


----------



## MindySue

well you gotta wait for the season to change jess!


----------



## Jesskaa

so when the season changed i can grow something better then tomatoes?

because growing them makes me want them so badly. haha.


----------



## TylerD

To many convos going on here oh god I will just say I love you all and end it at that and go back to my official thread and silver surfer sex thread

Pretty dont be shy tell us what you think



If you can get in there I dont know if you can

Jess you to lol


----------



## MindySue

yes i think so

i hate the winter its cool that you can set the seasons so you can make it summer all the time if you wanted





jess is not 18 lmao tyler you weirdo


----------



## Jesskaa

I can't hahaha.

In 4 more years i can! lol.

o0o0h, I like the winter!

O0OH, by the way mindy.. how to i get sunburned? haha.


----------



## prettypretty

yes i can i will check it up


----------



## MindySue

lol i duno i never actually did it before but i know if yoiu go outside in the cold without a jacket for a long enough time you turn blue or if you build a snowman for a long time you can turn blue. so maybe when its real hot stay outside for hours?


----------



## Jesskaa

hmm, good guess! worth a try.


----------



## Lia

Hey people, i just cut my hair! And it looks really cute - i just have to get used with some hair on my face, LOL

It's raining so much here!


----------



## prettypretty

hi Lia..i cut my hair too yesterday..it looks so good on me at least that what everyone is telling me but i'm not used to it..

i love the rain


----------



## TylerD

It was pooring here earlier and I told it to stop so it did


----------



## MindySue

lol tyler

i wanna see the hair


----------



## Aprill

that's great guys!! make sure to post pics,


----------



## Lia

New look - new pics!


----------



## Lia

I'm gonna sleep right now - see ya tomorrow!


----------



## MindySue

wow pretty! what made you decide that? thought you didnt want hair in your face? i love it though


----------



## Lia

The pic of prettypretty on the thread of the headbands that Batty bought


----------



## CellyCell

Pretty pictures






My head is pounding... ugh.

I started my exercise routine today of walking around the college's lake.

It wouldve fine if it werent so HOT today... and my head is pounding from the heat. Boo. I think in my city reached the 90s today... well, for the past week it's been in the 90s.


----------



## MindySue

ouch i hate the hot weather.

well thats cool lia it looks very pretty on you.


----------



## Aprill

the new cut is cute Lia!!! I am bored, no one is at home, so sad..


----------



## pinksugar

far out, lol. I want it to be hot. I'm sitting in my room eating raisin toast and drinking tea in my jim jams and a pair of stripey socks. Freezing


----------



## Shelley

Lia, you are gorgeous and I love your hair.


----------



## magosienne

you're gorgeous Lia !!

i'm going soon to chatelet, i need to find some clothes, my parents said they would pay me back sicne it's for the wedding and they paid for my bro's clothes.


----------



## Lia

Hey girls, thanks for the compliments! I'm happy with the hair right now, mostly because i changed my mind and cutted because of me , not because of someone else (although my someone else will love it)


----------



## Jesskaa

I slept with my hairup last night, and man... this morning it looks so crazy! HAHA.


----------



## MindySue

cuteeeeee av jess


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks mindy.


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I slept with my hairup last night, and man... this morning it looks so crazy! HAHA. HAHA! I always grab the attentions when i wake up - why? Because almost ALWAYS i wake up with a MESSY hair! 
LOL

I walked a lot today - went to several stores and finally found the cocoa butter and beeswax i want (plus several other oils to mix with perfumes, soaps and that kind of stuff) - i just have to discover on saturday if there's a cheaper place where to buy them... Also i have to discover a place where pure lye is sold - probably dad knows where... I just wished my mom was supportive with my crazy chemistry - but i think this time she won't get involved, since i'm gonna buy everything with my money and do it on the lab - not at home;

Also i think a stick blender would be nice to buy - it costs around 70 reais here (a bit expensive - but maybe later i can sell it to Bruno, LOL - he doesn't have a blender or mixer)... I have the money to invest... But there's time i think - is it really worthy? i'm just doing for fun, do i need fancy things?

My imaginary bill until now:

100g (around 4oz) of cocoa butter - R$ 8,40

100g of beeswax - R$ 5,50

200ml of palm oil - R$ 2,50 (not sure right now, but it's cheap)

500ml of extra virgin olive oil - R$ 14,00

30ml of castor oil - don't remember right now :/

200ml of coconut milk - around R$ 2,50 also (cheap!)

Andiroba and copaiba oils - free! i'll get some from the lab - not much really

Blender - R$ 64,90

Things that i want but i don't know how much they cost yet:

Kaolin clay

Brazil nut milk

Other oils

Local fragrances

Honey!

Soo... that leaves me with a bill of... 100 reais already!! Cut the blender!


----------



## Aprill

that sounds like a good start Lia!! I want to try to make mineral makeup just for fun


----------



## Lia

Funny thing , making mineral mu didn't peek my interest - it seems too difficult to me!

]

But i think you'll do great! We always have to try first then see what happens


----------



## Aprill

yeah exactly!!!! but i thought that making soap would be hard


----------



## MindySue

im too lazy to make anything myself haha

but i do looveeee mineral makeup. i just dont know enough about it to know what to make that would be good for me.


----------



## daer0n

Hi everyone!

Hey Lia, i LOVE your hair! Those bangs look awesome on you! im glad you decided to get them, you still look as pretty as you always did but bangs make a difference in your face, it did on mine too when i decided to get bangs


----------



## Lia

Not really - it's just a bit dangerous - all you have to do is mix lye with water, lye water with the oils (based on a quantity caclulated by a soap calculator), pour into the mold and wait


----------



## Lia

I'm going to take a nap right now - cya later!


----------



## Shelley

Lia, that soap making sounds interesting.






A tiny twister just touched down in my computer room. Whenever my pet bird flies into the room, any papers on the computer desk scatter everywhere due to the 'wind power' from his flapping wings, lol. The helicopter has landed.


----------



## MindySue

im watching boy meets world before i have to go to work!


----------



## daer0n

Haha Shelley, helicopter, your birdie is so cute


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im watching boy meets world before i have to go to work! o0oh i love them.




SHAWN i loveeeeeee him.

I'm cleaning my room.


----------



## magosienne

hey Nuri, feels so long since we last talked ! how are you?

i finally found a linen shirt. that was hard. i needed white linen to match my pants, and all they seem to do here lately is beige linen.

the Muji at chatelet (mall at the center of paris where i went to buy my shirt) is closed because apparently it's too small, so i couldn't pick up the small pots i wanted to use to make my own lipbalms. but that's okay, i also need to order beeswax (couldn't find at the store pure beeswax candles grrr) and vitamin e.


----------



## daer0n

Hi Mag!

im good, thank you, how are you?

yeah, i havent been posting in this thread a lot and i went out yesterday and on the weekend with my kids and hubby, it was so fun





I was asked to do my husband's best friends makeup as well as her daughters, so im excited, i will prolly be doing it in a few weeks for them, they are going to a wedding





i might take before and after pics, so that will be fun.

How come you needed a matching linen shirt?


----------



## magosienne

my mom gave me white linen pants and i have a wedding to attend next saturday. i wanted to go white and turquoise, using my white pants. my mom pointed out since they were in linen i had to take a shirt made in it too or it wouldn't look good. now i have finally the white linen shirt and pants, and my lovely turquoise teeshirt to wear under. still have to figure out my makeup and hair for that.

arg, and i'll probably need shoes too, i wanted to use some cute white shoes with 2 pink hearts, but i'll probably need sandals instead.

while i'm at it, i'll make sure to go grocery shopping so i can throw in the bag some blister band aids.

arg, and i'll probably need to take care of my feet, there's always dry skin on my heels. and i need to put on some nailpolish.

i HATE weddings.

did i mention i don't know how to dance? a nazgul wearing a bikini would look less ridiculous.


----------



## daer0n

Im gonna go have some fun and workout





See ya later everyone


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my mom gave me white linen pants and i have a wedding to attend next saturday. i wanted to go white and turquoise, using my white pants. my mom pointed out since they were in linen i had to take a shirt made in it too or it wouldn't look good. now i have finally the white linen shirt and pants, and my lovely turquoise teeshirt to wear under. still have to figure out my makeup and hair for that.arg, and i'll probably need shoes too, i wanted to use some cute white shoes with 2 pink hearts, but i'll probably need sandals instead.

while i'm at it, i'll make sure to go grocery shopping so i can throw in the bag some blister band aids.

arg, and i'll probably need to take care of my feet, there's always dry skin on my heels. and i need to put on some nailpolish.

i HATE weddings.

did i mention i don't know how to dance? a nazgul wearing a bikini would look less ridiculous.

Oooh i get it now Mag,

LOL!! at the comment about the nazgul!!!





Aww dont worry Mag, you will look great





I hate weddings too, but, try to have a nice time, maybe laugh at people at the wedding? LOL!!

anywho, im going to go work out for a while, talk later!


----------



## magosienne

have fun Nuri !!

thank you ! i'll probably do as usual, stay close to the table with some treats and make sure i have a full glass of smthg. my dad is really good at it, he's sort of allergic to harsh alcohols, so every time you look at him he seems to have a full glass of champagne and you think he had a refill, but he didn't



.


----------



## Lia

I'm sad - no one gives me support here at home - everyone says: why don't you buy it? It's cheaper. Or: do your chief knows that you're going to make soap on the lab?

Damn i hate that . If my sister wants i can do the soap thing here at home - i just wanted to weigh the things on the lab - also it wouldn't bother anyone there - i'd use my molds and materials and keep the soap on my closed locker


----------



## MindySue

ive been addicted to the sims lately..spent 5 hours playing it yesterday. but it seemed like 2


----------



## daer0n

LOL Mag,

i dont drink either, but when i do, half a cooler is enough for me to get drunk lol

Well, try and have fun somehow



i hope you do





Dont mind them Lia, you can still make them even if they dont support you, you can still buy the stuff can't you?





they might change their minds after you make them cause they might like them better than the store bought ones


----------



## Lia

True



I'm glad i have mut to support me


----------



## pinksugar

lol. I want to make soap! You know I've never been to a wedding so Mags, I will have to live vicariously through you





Anyway no one will notice how you dance at the wedding because most people will be drunk and dancing in a stupid way themselves, LOL


----------



## Lia

Haha!

Damn my scalp is itching so much because of dandruff... i actually already have some sores on it


----------



## pinksugar

ouch. I hate dandruff



maybe get some of that special shampoo to fix it?


----------



## Jesskaa

hahahaha.

Okay, so i went to subway and my brother wanted a pretzel and he was like 'May i have a pretzel?" and the girl behind the counter was like "were out of pretzels." and me and my family saw this big thing of pretzels so, my brother was like "I just saw a huge box of pretzels" and the lady in return goes "there fake pretzels."

and i was cracking up laughing.


----------



## pinksugar

haha, that's so random. I hate it when I say we've run out of things and there's a big box right there. I've done it before at work but if my colleagues tell me that we have some afterall, they wait until the customer has gone, haha!

That made me hungry. I want subway. Meatball or roastchicken? hmmm. Starving


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ouch. I hate dandruff



maybe get some of that special shampoo to fix it? I think i'm gonna buy some tomorrow... I can't wait for this week to end!


----------



## Jesskaa

I know i can be pretty random. But it was HILIARIOUS to me.

my brother was so upset.

and were all laughing at him and the lady was just standing there.


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know i can be pretty random. But it was HILIARIOUS to me.my brother was so upset.

and were all laughing at him and the lady was just standing there.

I don't like when people laugh at me, specially when i did nothing wrong - makes me feel like i'm an idiot.
EDIT: probably if it was me and people started to laugh, either i'd get really upset and moody for the rest of the day or i'd start to cry


----------



## Jesskaa

aww, well my brother doesn't care because we laugh at him a lot and its never bother him and we end up mentioning it later and he'll start cracking up soon.


----------



## Lia

Ah, and it really hurts my feelings - maybe your bro is like me.


----------



## Jesskaa

he was upset over the pretzel.

i think you misunderstood me.

he was all upset over the fact he couldn't have a pretzel.

not by us laughing


----------



## Lia

ok.

I'm grumpy at the moment; pms ... I'm gonna sleep right now, i already had my fair share of bad mood today






I don't wanna study anymore!


----------



## Jesskaa

ok.


----------



## CellyCell

Jesus, something is wrong with my TV.

I think the sound thingy blew - because I can barely hear off it and it's on high volume.

Gahhh. I'm about to kick the shit out of it. Haha.


----------



## Aprill

lol my power went out...bad storms here


----------



## CellyCell

Ooo sucks.

It's pretty hot here still. But been windy today. I'm sure we're going to get your type of weather here soon, April. Ha.


----------



## Jesskaa

its burning in my house.

we were suppose to get storms.


----------



## magosienne

i don't understand much the weather. yesterday morning, it was sunny, then it got rainy, then it got sunny, then rainy during the night. now it's sunny and warm.

we also have thunders at night.

and arg there's already fires in the south of my country, as each summer.


----------



## MindySue

jess you seem very frusterated lately. feel better!


----------



## pinksugar

its storms here too.. so much rain and cold and windy! I went down to the beach today just to see the waves, they were huge. Still some fool out there in just his boardies though, and it's like 10 degrees, add wind chill and wet body factor and I'm guessing it'd be FREEZING.

Can anyone say, T-O-U-R-I-S-T?? LOL


----------



## Lia

LOL

IT's NOT FAAAIR! Younger sister is going to Buenos Aires in July! *dies* She's travelling and the farthest place i'll travel this vacations will be Algodoal (a beach nearby)!

HAHa- i'm happy for her - specially because next year me and my sister can bribe mom to pay for us to go to the same trip - also i could invite Bruno, after all he earns better than me



He just have to save some money and plan ahead


----------



## pinksugar

oooh I love trips. I want to go somewhere! I have some credit for an airplane journey to use up before next january but I can't decide where to go!


----------



## Lia

Yeah, i know how it is



I want to travel also ...


----------



## BlueLagoon

Hello All! I am new....and I would like to meet people all over the world...make friends and talk...

Yea...I am so happy...I have holiday... I am going on Rhodos...

I like so much hot teperatures and beaches...beatifull sea and taking sunbath.....

Travelling mnmnm.....


----------



## pinksugar

where is Rhodos? I've never heard of it but it sounds wonderful!


----------



## BlueLagoon

It is one of Greece islands....


----------



## pinksugar

omg, I am SUPER jealous now!! I soooo wish i was going to a greek island! so unfair


----------



## Jesskaa

hello.


----------



## BlueLagoon

Pinksugar...come with me




hehe

Dont worry....on a next trip go to some Greece islands...

I think its really nice there...

Tommorow big day...





Hi Jesskaa!


----------



## MindySue

hi welcome


----------



## Aprill

hi blue lagoon


----------



## BlueLagoon

Hi for you guys....


----------



## daer0n

Hi everyone


----------



## Aprill

you get my im yesterday Nuri?


----------



## daer0n

Hi Aprill





i did, but when i replied you went offline so, i wasnt sure if it was my msn cause i messaged another friend and as soon as i did she went offline too so i was like wtf lol

i had to sign out and log back in and then i noticed that neither of you were online anymore


----------



## Lia

Hey peeps! I'm just stopping by quickly! I'm gonna study right now!


----------



## Aprill

yeah there was a bad storm last night, and the power went out


----------



## daer0n

Oh, oh gosh, these storms, there have been quite a few here in Canada, we had one two days ago, while we were out to see my mother in law, and three blocks away from here a guy was stroke by lightning, he was on the news, he survived, not a single burn on his body.. O_O


----------



## Aprill

ouch!!!!!!!!


----------



## daer0n

I know :S

and about six houses were stroke by lightning too, and some other people when they were out camping, a 26 y/o guy and her wife did while they were out camping, he died and she was pregnant but lost her baby



and well, her husband as well..


----------



## Aprill

that is so sad


----------



## MindySue

wow thats so sad..losing your husband and baby..i dont know how id live after that..nothing to live for. ive never heard of that happening and people dying but im sure it does, just never hear about it on the news.


----------



## BlueLagoon

Yea...it is sad...I cant even imagine...lost people the most important in my life...


----------



## Jesskaa

I dyed my hair.


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dyed my hair. What color did you dye it? Would love to see pics.


----------



## Jesskaa

well it was suppose to be dark brown, and it turned out black. And I didn't even leave it on for real long either maybe 7 minutes at that or less.

*SO BEFORE.*






*AND NOW.*






I don't hate it... its just not as dark as i wanted. And my mom wouldn't pay for me to go get it done so i had to do it myself and i did good a job just not the right color.

man, that was a bad picture to show you. haha. letme so what other ones i took.


----------



## Shelley

Jesskaa, I think the color looks great on you.




I know in the past when I dyed my hair dark brown at home, sometimes it would turn black looking, but after a few washes it will lighten up.


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks.

I really hope so. I like it dark but not this dark. But its not too bad.


----------



## daer0n

You hair looks black in these pics Jess, but you still look pretty


----------



## Jesskaa

Yeah, I know. I mentioned that... "well it was suppose to be dark brown, and it turned out black."

well my mom saw it and she can't stand it.. and i personally am trying not to hate it. so were getting it done on saturday or something


----------



## MindySue

did you dye your brows too?


----------



## Jesskaa

no? does it look that way?


----------



## daer0n

yup they do


----------



## Aprill

it looks nice Jessica


----------



## MindySue

yeah they look dark like your hair now! which is good.


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks girls.

I always kinda felt like my eyebrows were dark.


----------



## MindySue

never noticed


----------



## Lia

New pic for my profile! Check it out!


----------



## Lia

Damn i need my vacations! My hair is uber dry and my face is blowing with pimples and blackheads! Tomorrow i'll buy hair cream, avocado, honey and kaolin clay in order to make a cream for the hair and a mask for the face to see if it gets better

DAMN!


----------



## daer0n

Mash some aspirins and mix them with water Lia, put them on as a face mask, that works for pimples and blackheads, and you can also try some olive oil for your hair


----------



## MindySue

asprin never worked for me!


----------



## Lia

I'm with such a headache!


----------



## Jesskaa

I got my report card...

i got c,b,c,d,c,c,a.

worst quarter ever but i passed with good final grades.


----------



## Lia

Haha, get used - in college/university we study our asses off to get poor/medium grades


----------



## MindySue

i wonder what i got..i think i got a bad grade in one class cause it was senior year last quarter..i ususally make honors though. i remember having a like 78 in it though which is like a c..hope i got better than that. i woulda got high honors if i didnt screw that up.


----------



## Jesskaa

blahh either way my mom demands better grades in highschool.

And i don't know what happend this year! I used to get B's and A's.

then all the suddend it was normal for me toget one D.


----------



## glamadelic

I got high A's and B's mostly in highschool, and my mom still demanded better of me! LOL


----------



## daer0n

Im so grateful im not in school anymore lol i sucked at it, never liked it, phew, it was always hell when i had to show my grades to my parents! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hi Everyone btw, lol

Megan, i like your avatar you look very pretty


----------



## daer0n

Oh, how did you like Turbo Jam by the way?


----------



## MindySue

i gotta pee! but im lazy.


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm dissapointed that i didnt make it into Latin for my 9th grade classes.

=[

i got spanish.


----------



## Lia

Why you wanted to study Latin?


----------



## Jesskaa

I think the language is pretty cool and i like the myths. Its intresting to me.


----------



## Lia

I'm happy because i'm going to the beach (on 6th)!

I just want to have my period next week so it won't bother me on the trip!


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think the language is pretty cool and i like the myths. Its intresting to me. Hmm, i thought you were interested in becoming a lawyer - but anyways... i'm not a big fan


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm, i thought you were interested in becoming a lawyer - but anyways... i'm not a big fan



Nah. I like the myths a lot and i took a small course on it and i really liked it so i wanted to take it. And I have no idea what i want to be.


----------



## MindySue

im eating steamed veggies mmmmmm


----------



## Jesskaa

yum!


----------



## MindySue

im still hungry


----------



## Lia

Eat some more?


----------



## Jesskaa

i made chicken nuggets and they were horrible.

but Mindy, make a salad. I like salad.. i want some salad.


----------



## MindySue

nah i ate more veggies..this time it was pasta and veggies.

i do love salad though.


----------



## Lia

I hate salad



specially lettuce.

But anyways... I'm gonna sleep so much tomorrow!


----------



## MindySue

i used to hate lettuce (still kinda do if its iceburg) but i love romaine lettuce and it's most nutritious for you.


----------



## Jesskaa

i just like salad.

with thousand island dressing for sure.


----------



## Shelley

I like caesar salad, especially chicken caesar salad. The dressing is fatty, so I ask for it on the side when eating out. I just dip the tips of my fork into the dressing, back into the salad. Sometimes I don't bother, and eat it the normal way, lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

Alright.. heres the new deal girls... with my hair.

the start of my hair.







the black hair.






which i didn't like it.. so we called my Aunt who's a professial at hair she recommened us some stuff...

and heres what i got left with.






its kinda black/brown/reddish tints.


----------



## Lia

Hey people, did you like my new profile pic?

BTW now i am trying a homemade treatment for my hair - coconut milk! I read about it on other place and wanted to try to see if it works - at least is cheap


----------



## Lia

Ah i prefer this color best!


----------



## Jesskaa

I do like your new profile picture.





oo0oh what does it feel like? and whats the coconut milk suppose to do?

and thanks.


----------



## Lia

It feels... cold? My coconut milk is thickish... It's supposed to moisturize the hair - the down side *at least to me* is the coconut smell - i'm not fond of it.


----------



## Jesskaa

oh, well i hope it works well. Im not fond of the smell either.


----------



## Lia

I'm going to wash it now - i'm getting sick of the smell!

Look: Algodoal.com - acess to the paradise - Home - i'm gonna spend a weekend with boyfriend, sister and friends there!


----------



## Jesskaa

o0oh la la that seems cool.


----------



## magosienne

i gave up on coconut milk. i have to shake the bottle hard, because in the bottom half i have some kind of water, and the rest is blocked by some thick coconut cream.

maybe try a mix of coconut milk and oil?

i hate this. i found nice shoes for the wedding because those i wanted to wear don't match my outfit.

my friend called me to tell me finally she wasn't waiting me for that concert and though i really wanted to see a friend, i didn't want to be alone, not sure how i could go home. so i walked back home.

i'm coughing, i think i may have caught a cold.


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i gave up on coconut milk. i have to shake the bottle hard, because in the bottom half i have some kind of water, and the rest is blocked by some thick coconut cream.maybe try a mix of coconut milk and oil?

i hate this. i found nice shoes for the wedding because those i wanted to wear don't match my outfit.

my friend called me to tell me finally she wasn't waiting me for that concert and though i really wanted to see a friend, i didn't want to be alone, not sure how i could go home. so i walked back home.

i'm coughing, i think i may have caught a cold.

Just warm the milk a bit - it'll get thinner and easier to mix (that doesn't happen a lot here because it's quite hot all the time)
Ahnn


----------



## Lia

Yuck yuck yuck - i hate the residual smell that's left on me - i think i smell like hard bars of soap - the ones people use to wash clothes!


----------



## magosienne

still i think i'll leave coconut milk for body cleansers.

i found my nuxe exfoliating soap (with shea butter and seaweeds), yay.

oh and forgot to say :

I FOUND PRESTIGE AT THE GALERIES LAFAYETTE, IN MY FAVORITE MALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

















can you tell i'm excited?





oh and Be Yu, (sounds like an asian brand) but they have these cute e/s trios, i spotted one green and one more bronze i absolutely wanna check further. the summer sales start next week, i'll wait and maybe they'll have discounts on some makeup. i can dream, lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

Man i really need to shave.


----------



## magosienne

lol !

i did it this morning, i was alone (lol though my cat was watching me).

btw, i like your hair.

remidns me i need to cut mine, i brushed it and damn it's so damn thin and straight. too bad it's not halloween i'd already have Morticia's hair


----------



## Jesskaa

ha.

Thanks


----------



## Lia

Damn, my hair doesn't look better than usual (ok, i blowdryed it a little too quick) - i won't ever try to use coconut milk on me (or anything coconut related). Next time i'll stick with avocados - at least i like the smell


----------



## daer0n

Your hair looks way much better now Jess





LOL Mag, morticia's hair, well, i think she was sexy





Btw, who is that on your avatar pic?


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks.


----------



## magosienne

lol ! i like her too, i love the movies and the tv show was quite funny too.

it's Siouxsie Sioux. she rocks !!


----------



## daer0n

is she a singer?


----------



## Jesskaa

stressed?


----------



## daer0n

Me?

yeah, way too stressed lol

-sigh-

kids, problems, preocupations...yet, that doesnt make me age, so i guess its all good


----------



## CellyCell

Nice pics, Jess. I like how it came out





I just saw pics of my ex with his new girl. Makes me kinda sad - my stomach cringed when I saw it. But Im happy for him, dont get me wrong... but ye.


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww, that sucks Nury.

Thanks cellycell.



bummer... its like it bothers you but then it really shouldn't.


----------



## CellyCell

It's both.

Bah... I should get over him, but it just irks me that he moved on so quick.

It really does. I feel like crying. Ugh. I hate this!

Im being a baby and it ticks me off that I just _cant get over him._


----------



## Lia

I understand that feeling - it's awful - plus the inner thoughts of wanting to kill the girl on sadistic ways - like putting a bomb into her ears and then the brain explodes, stabbing, hammering , and etc


----------



## Jesskaa

hoping she runs into a door.

But, yeah you will get over him in time.


----------



## Lia

Look at the pic and say out loud: DIE A SLOW AND PAINFUL DEATH, scuuum!!!!!!


----------



## TylerD

Alright well I plainly embarrased myself when I saaid whats up peeps in my thread and low and behold NOBODY ANSWERED  !!! So I come here to the enemies thread......


----------



## Jesskaa

well, duh tyler.. you should be used to it by NOW.

haha jaykay.


----------



## TylerD

Your a meanie head. I saw some guy today with a green razr so I called him a freak for using it in reality I was just jealous cuz i never saw one before and wanted it





I Also Got My Pure Luxe In The Mail Yay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />:d:d:d


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Look at the pic and say out loud: DIE A SLOW AND PAINFUL DEATH, scuuum!!!!!!






you look like you dont have those kind of thoughs in ya Lia, lol


----------



## Jesskaa

ew, why would somebody have a GREEN RAZR??? when they could own a pink one.

but atleast you admitted your jealously.






cool.

my report card &amp; schedule came in the mail today,.


----------



## CellyCell

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Look at the pic and say out loud: DIE A SLOW AND PAINFUL DEATH, scuuum!!!!!! Haha oh yesh. I will.

Lmao at Tyler. So this is the enemies thread?


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






you look like you dont have those kind of thoughs in ya Lia, lol






Not on a regular basis












But sometimes i think: DIEEEE! Or "stop beeingg STOOOPIDDD!"


----------



## Aprill

hahahha, i understnd Lia


----------



## Lia

Bye peeps - i'm going to sleep right now! Cya tomorrow!


----------



## TylerD

Jess this person was a man lmao.... No man has a pink phone sorry to say... Also the razrs are discontinued now i went to jump yesterday in the mall and he told me blah cuz the new ugler razr 2 is coming out... Time to die





Celly this is the enemies thread indeed..... BLAH!! !BUt apparently im not as popular as jess... Thats it im going to commit my own thread to suicide... We should be able to do that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Id be a good time....

Jess i hope you did good on your report card... I never did when I was in school was like all 60's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But meh... School wasnt ma thing...


----------



## Jesskaa

Im only popular in your posts tyler because i noticed my name appeared in all 3 of your mini paragraphs. haha.

oh and i knew it was man, and he's one totally uncool man because even a man can have a pink razr.

And i did decent.. school isn't my thing i only like language arts.


----------



## TylerD

If i saw a man with a pink razr id be angry hahaha...... Maybe that is why they are discontinued to many men having pink razrs :|

YOU ARE POPULAR





Ya school sucks im glad you can agree with me on that....


----------



## Jesskaa

maybe they just don't want you to have a razr??

i think anybody can own a pink razr and whoever does it cool in my book.

THANKS!

schools only going to get worse for me.


----------



## TylerD

Hahah I dont want a razr the phone I want the most is a slvr  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those are sooooo cool... But expensive and I cant afford it so screw it... But a razr would be nice to... Im all about the nice razr slvr shinny silver buttons and what not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Awwe ya school does get hard but you will make it through TRUST ME.... If I did haha you can




Are you going to uni after or something?


----------



## Jesskaa

hm, intresting. I want one of those uhmmm.. chocolates.






the pink one.



but its never going to happen.

uhh, i don't know whats going to happen after highschool. But i got 4more years to decide. I have like a million differents things i wanna be, and im sure i'm going to end up going to like college.. or else my family will KILL ME. but yeah... maybe only 4 different things? ha.


----------



## TylerD

Im not about the choc phones for some reason i dunno..... Just not for me I guess hahaha I like slvrs they are expensive but the nicest phone I think.






Well I waanted to go to Uni but then I took a course On body and health and personal training and still am  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cuz I love that... That is what I wanna be forever I think A personal trainer at golds gym and be aweosme.... I was at accel but now Im just liek a cleaner around the gym and stuff.... Still need to be trained  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

talk about a page stretching picture. lol.

well yeah there nice too.

each to their own phone.. i suppose.

well if its what you like. everything i want to do will invole some kind of education after highschool thats probably going to cost thousands of dollars that i dont have.


----------



## TylerD

Lol im all about the page stretches.... All the nice phones are getting discontinued and bringing in the new versions and they all suck!!! I hate it.

Yes Education sucks cuz it takes forever to get haha, But ya for most things these days you need it if you want a good job.... You could always work as a stripper they make good money


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah well technology gets updated two frequently.

i hate it to.

ha, sad thing is they do make pretty good money. But i'd never. haha.

think my parents would rather sell everything they own to get me into college.

my salsa is really hot.


----------



## TylerD

Hahahah ya stay out of the stripping action that might be a good thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unless you like dancing lmao....

Salsa is delicious.... Mmmmmm Not as good as a 3 musketeers bar tho


----------



## Jesskaa

i think i will stay outta the stripping industry. ha.

I like hershey kiss bars... yummmm.


----------



## TylerD

haha GOod plan!!!!!!!!!!! Im getting Tired nooooo :'(


----------



## Jesskaa

im like wide awake.

its a shame.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha That is a shame.... Im just like blah.... Work tired me out..

IS it bad I didnt answer the phone when My gf called



I know shes gonna wanna talk for an hr and I dont want to



Shes aweosme and all hahaha but damn when Im tired I just dont wanna talk on the phone to anyone... Know what I mean???


----------



## Jesskaa

well i cleaned today and umm walked around the neighborhood ran to the mailbox and thats all i remember.

nah, not bad. I don't think boyfriends are always suppose to answer phone.. atleast i dont want mine too.. that be too weird to me.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha.... HOLY CRAP u have a bf when did this happen I didnt know that.... :| WOW!!!

Its going to Storm Here BAD! TONIGHT!!!! HOLY crap I just put it on channel 23 and its red at the bottom that is bad haha and there was HUGE HUGE HUGE Thunder... Im scared


----------



## MindySue

its always you two whenever i come in here at night


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha its cuz we Rock


----------



## Jesskaa

WILL NOT YET. im just waiting AS PATIENTLY as i freaking can for him to ask.






lucky.

i want a storm. that would make me tired.

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its always you two whenever i come in here at night



well its usually us three.


----------



## TylerD

hahaha... I never asked out this girl really...well I sorda did, I dunno we just both assumed we were dating and i dunno just are now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I dont believe in asking I just let Nature take its course and if she cheats on me she dies a painful slow death....

Anyways Storms are bad Fricks my makeup all to creap if I walk to work tomorrow in it


----------



## Jesskaa

well.. i don't even know if i want him to ask.

but if he's assuming were together.. that would be BAD.

as far away is your work?


----------



## MindySue

i just tried to read everything i missed from when i left earlier today and damnit i gave up..too much and too confusing so.......hi


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just tried to read everything i missed from when i left earlier today and damnit i gave up..too much and too confusing so.......hi lol.well, we had quiet a few converstations..

but anyways, what did you do today??


----------



## TylerD

Pfff Mindy I never read I just pretend I know whats going on and start talking..

Ooooh well then Jess I hope he doesnt think that hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My work is only 2 minutes away but still blah thats 2 minutes of rain on my face *cries*


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah i hope so to. gosh, now im paranoid.. i'd feel bad if he did!!! :/

well.. RUN to work.


----------



## MindySue

i burned myself at work






and umm..i bathed myself. and ate a lot. and realized i gained a few pounds which pissed me off i like being at the solid 110 and under..now im like 113. EEEEEEEEEW. jk im overreacting..it's not that bad.

talking to tyler and hes saying his gf is better than me..how RUDE.

hey jess, i had a situation similiar to that..a few years ago i had this boyfriend and we had broken up once. and we talked about getting back together, but never actually said we were, i just said i missed him and he missed me and whatever..and he took that as we were back together, and so we continued to talk like normal, for a month, and then a month later hes like happy anniversary LMAO i was like what we arent together, and he was mad that we never spent time together since we started dating again and im like uhhh what..when did this happen.

so maybe you should communicate with him aha


----------



## Jesskaa

ouch.

well.. sounds like you had a intresting day.

mean, tyler.

my brother wants me to teach him how to work MSN and i don't even know how and i told him he should just use aim cause thats all i know how to work and he said "no because idk how to work it." and i was like 'well, you can't work msn either." and he was like "well my girlfriend wants me to have msn." and i think she should just get aim.

i can't teach him anything anyways. gosh.


----------



## TylerD

Haha Jess im sure he doesnt lol I thought me and my gf were together cuz ummm....well its hard to explain I just knew.... Im sure he wont think so unless you really realy are giving him signs and in that case sorry to say its your own fault





Mindy Im sorry except my apologies hahaha :'( *cries* Its afun time talking to mindy on msn... I would ask for jess msn but Pffff she doesnt know how to use it so forget you I used to have AIM but had nobodyu on it so got rid of it.

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ouch.well.. sounds like you had a intresting day.

mean, tyler.

my brother wants me to teach him how to work MSN and i don't even know how and i told him he should just use aim cause thats all i know how to work and he said "no because idk how to work it." and i was like 'well, you can't work msn either." and he was like "well my girlfriend wants me to have msn." and i think she should just get aim.

i can't teach him anything anyways. gosh.

Its so simple its just like AIM i dont see whats the difference hahaa.... MSN Is so awesome I love it.


----------



## Jesskaa

how would i know if im giving him signs?!?! end of subject.

anyways, i know i have msn and all i know is what the heck my hotmail thingy is and i things is online like all freaking day because i dont know how to turn it off and it comes on when i turn the computer on. haha.


----------



## MindySue

msn is poopy i ususally use aim but for tyler i made an acception. i have like 4 people on my msn list and like 40 something on aim.


----------



## Jesskaa

i've used msn like twice... like when i was 12. hehehe.

but i've had AIM for a long a long time.


----------



## MindySue

me too since i was like 11. and im now 18.


----------



## TylerD

Haha MSn is super popular in canada that is all We use hardly anone knows what AIM is here but AIM Is popular in America.... And skype is british I used to have that to.


----------



## MindySue

yeah everyone in canada does have msn my boyfriend didnt have msn when we met online and he downloaded it for me



that was like......6 years ago holy!! my other bestfriend from canada (who ditched me for her bf..tear) used msn too and got aim for me.


----------



## Jesskaa

i had to be atleast 9 when i started using aim.. 14 now.

well hey whoever understands msn, props to you.. because i have the hardest time and im trying to figure what all there is to-do on it.. for my brother and they're aint all that much.

i like my aim,

=]


----------



## TylerD

I prefer to use MSn and eat hot dogs with Relish and cheese



Good luck Jess....

Mindy its good you got msn otherwise wed never talk not even on MUT cuz uummmmm ya I dunno i got nothing


----------



## MindySue

i want salsa now, ive had such a big appetite all day...eat eat eat.

tyler you should be my personal trainer

i need to exercise

except i wont pay you cause im poor.


----------



## Jesskaa

my nose is itchy.

i give up.

im going to go re-do my aim profile. lol.


----------



## MindySue

i used to be so into profiles id change it everyday but now i change it once a year lol

how do i stop craving food? its 1:30 am and i dont need to be eating more but food is all i can think about...salsa and chips...soft pretzels..ravioli.


----------



## Jesskaa

i change it every once in awhile.


----------



## TylerD

Lmao Mindy Ill be your personal trainer over Web cam hahahaha.... You look in good shape I saw that pic of your tummy look fine to me





I used to change my porifle lots to now i dont care im to lazy lol


----------



## Jesskaa

my gosh my freaking nose.


----------



## MindySue

but i dont get off my ass ever so im unhealthy hehe..

lmao on webcam




yeah but i still aint paying you.

cause you eat hotdogs


----------



## Jesskaa

He was a skater boy

She said see you later boy

He wasn't good enough for her

She had a pretty face

But her head was up in space

She needed to come back down to earth


----------



## TylerD

Haha Jess just keep scratching it....

Well Mindy just send me hot dogs in the mail that will do


----------



## MindySue

no i dont touch meat..yuck



no hot dogs for you

ever again


----------



## Jesskaa

to you realize how dumb i'd look if i sat on the computer chair scratching my nose like a moron???

TO THE BEAT OF TO THE BEAT OF MY HEART THE BEAT OF MY HEART.

IT TEARS US APARTTTTT.

i just like chicken.


----------



## TylerD

Blah Fine *cries*

Oh my god bad news Ive almost had it... My eyes are as heavy as 10 lbs dumbells haha Im getting tired





Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif to you realize how dumb i'd look if i sat on the computer chair scratching my nose like a moron???
TO THE BEAT OF TO THE BEAT OF MY HEART THE BEAT OF MY HEART.

IT TEARS US APARTTTTT.

i just like chicken.

You singing is making you look like a moron lmao nobody will know if your scratching your nose everyone does it


----------



## MindySue

no you cant go to bed ever

hey ty you cant go to bed till i get to 3,500 posts ok??


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Blah Fine *cries*
Oh my god bad news Ive almost had it... My eyes are as heavy as 10 lbs dumbells haha Im getting tired





You singing is making you look like a moron lmao nobody will know if your scratching your nose everyone does it

i can sing better than you.

i cant sleep.

im too happy.


----------



## MindySue

haha


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm losing all my coo0oo0ool

I'm about to break the rulessssss

I, I Wanna be bad

blahblahblahvadhdfj.

i dont even know the lyrics.

hyper.


----------



## TylerD

My god you guys have so m,uch energy Im like dead on the chair here hahaha... Iw ould leave but Mindy is to awesome  But as soon as your post is at whatever Im out hahaha


----------



## Jesskaa

i just can't sleep.... im just too happy?

hahaha.

plus, im having a very nice converstation on aim.

that i do not want to end.

ever.


----------



## MindySue

yay tyler..




boo..don't go


----------



## TylerD

Hahah Gotcha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Well good luck with that


----------



## Jesskaa

lacross &amp; football.


----------



## MindySue

-cries-


----------



## Jesskaa

just so you all know...

I WANT TO CHOP OFF MY NOSE,

okay,

He's just a boy

And I'm just a girl

Can I make it any more obvious

We are in love

Haven't you heard

How we rock each others world


----------



## TylerD

Im scared



Jess is in hyper mode oh god hahaha....

Mindy save me


----------



## MindySue

avril sucks



11 posts till tyler leaves tear


----------



## TylerD

WHooo I can leave but I will always charrish this moment Mindy


----------



## Jesskaa

meh, i only 2 of avrils songs.







but i absolutly HATE THAT GIRLFRIEND SONG.

OMG, I WANNA KILL IT.

LIKE SMASH IT.

blahblasjvjkgjdfhg girlfriend sghutup djgdfg go kill yousefdnk noo, i dont want you to be my girlfriend.

its gay.

so gay.

hehehehehehehe.

hehehehehehehe.

hehehehehehehe.

hehehehehehehe.

hehehehehehehe.

hehehehehehehe.

hehehehehehehe.

hehehehehehehe.


----------



## MindySue

wow jess lol..

and no you cant leave yet tyler


----------



## TylerD

Jess stop



Your freaky tonight hahaha.


----------



## Jesskaa

OMG OMG OMG YOU GUYSSS GIRLS, WHATEVER THERES TWO OF EACH GENDER.

BOB EVANS DIED.

HE'S DEAD.

ISN'T THAT AWFUL?!??!

Bob Evans founder dies at 89 - Yahoo! News


----------



## MindySue

nope not really..

haha tyler it's ok don't be scared...just sing a lulliby


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jess stop



Your freaky tonight hahaha. i cant help it.i'm happy today.






or tonight.

whatever.

theese boots are made for walkin.


----------



## TylerD

OH god Mindy POST POST POST lmao.... Im falling asleep here hahaha.


----------



## Jesskaa

to be honest i never ate at bobs evans before.

lmao.

i dont even think we have one.


----------



## MindySue

never even heard of it...

tyler you cant leaveeeeeeee everrrrrrrrr


----------



## Jesskaa

i really hate when people say something then change they're mind and just go "nevermind." because it really could have been somethig good.

damsjnkdnjlsd.

you don't look a day over fast cars and freedom.

blahblahbalh.

im a tough sitution.

but im hyper?

omg, i have issues.

whats even stranger is

im like talking to myself.

and saying everything i type.

oh linkin park.


----------



## MindySue

i hate that too..nevermind and then i bug them till they say it..

uh oh 4 more posts


----------



## Jesskaa

i know. because im dying to know what the heck they were going to say.

so, i keep asking.


----------



## TylerD

2 More Posts Mindy Come On You Can Do It  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue

well one more post.....


----------



## Jesskaa

.

i think im going to go force myself to sleep.


----------



## MindySue

ookkk BYEEE TYLER



thank you for staying..you are awesomeeeeee. good nighttttttt have fun sleeping on the floor





you better say goodbye

bye jess if you can sleep good luck hahah i bet youll talk to yourself for hours first.


----------



## TylerD

Yes good idea hahah we all should do that Hurry Mindy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

im doneeeeee ty

seeya nerd


----------



## Jesskaa

i'll probably be back on like 5 mins after i realize im completely bored.

ahaha. idk if i should even bother.

byeee tyler.


----------



## TylerD

Bye Jess have fun



Sleep well when you do


----------



## MindySue

well i duno but im leaving too lol..so maybe you should force yourself to sleep


----------



## Jesskaa

ha, thanks.

idk.

i'll find somebody to chat with. lol.


----------



## MindySue

weeeeeeeeeeee. my last post of the night.

bye


----------



## Jesskaa

byezzz.

i got a new thread to make.

just debating if i wanna make it or not.


----------



## magosienne

grr, i forgot to put my bra in the washing machine last night, so instead i washed it this morning and now i have to wait until it's dry. i know i could wear another, but it's just my favorite. grrr.

hmm, i'm also supposed to tidy up my room and make my bag for tomorrow.


----------



## CellyCell

Ugh, same here.

Have to wash my fav tank top since im going out on sat.

And clean my room tomorrow - Ive been LACKING on that.

Boo.


----------



## Jesskaa

im stilll awake.

only i completely re-aranged my room.

by myself.

since 3am

its 5am.

now.


----------



## CellyCell

Jesus, still up?

Haha. Im forever up late also... so meh.

On Monday I didnt sleep until 10 am the following day. Brutal.


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont think im going to bed. I've got a mes to clean before my mom wakes up at like 7 or 8.

which gives me an hour and im not going to make it.

but she works, so i can shove stuff in places and fix it later.

how the heck will i be able to stay up all day??


----------



## CellyCell

Ooo. You got school or no?

Im still on vaca until this monday - when work starts back up again.

Ive been seriously lacking on finishing fixing my room. I got new furniture and no vanity mirror *gasp*. So Im just throwing my mess around since I still have no proper place to put them.


----------



## daer0n

Meh, im bored, its 7 am -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

me too nury only it's 1 pm haha


----------



## Jesskaa

No cellycell, its summer.





oh i had a nice nap. haha. i just wokeup, but thats what i get for staying up.


----------



## MindySue

/emoticons/b[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

blah. i dont know what the heck to do with my room.


----------



## Lia

I want my vacations



still gotta study for spanish


----------



## daer0n

i went back to bed, and now its 12 pm lol

oh gosh, what a hard life i have





Its my hubby's bday today!!

he turns 33 years young





&lt;3


----------



## Jesskaa

aw. well happy bday to Nury's hubby.



hehe.

i think i figured out to work MSN.


----------



## MindySue

happy birthday to him!!!

whats your present for him








gotta go to work at 4 poo

nury i gotta catch up to your post count haha..im so bad.


----------



## Jesskaa

ugh. i think i finally figured out how i want my room to be.

man, i hate my room.


----------



## magosienne

i guess we all need to change our deco. right now i'm dreaming of a jap lamp.

i went grocery shopping and now i'm officially safe for tomorrow : i have blisters band aids from hansaplast, the best.

eww, except it's gonna be raining and i bought new sandals


----------



## MindySue

my rooms a mess right now but i dont care because im leaving in two months..and will spend my energy decorating the dorm room.


----------



## Jesskaa

o0o0oh 2 monts, is when i go back to school i think.

my room is so ugly. hate it.


----------



## daer0n

Uhm, my husband loves food, so im gonna make him some shepherds pie today, i know he will LOVE it, i would make a cake but, i dont have the ingredients so blue berry muffins will have to do lol and the pie





Yeah, but, i ve been posting like a mad man Mindy, since i almost reply to every thread here, mod work, lol

I dont need to change the deco from my appartment or anything, i need a new house! X.X

I had a dream that we were moving to a mansion and redecorating it lol!


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, what guy doesnt love food? great gift nury. =]


----------



## daer0n

HAHA, i agree Jess

Thanks!


----------



## Jesskaa

LOL.

i convinced my mom to let me paint my room and everything, this summer.. so now i just gotta fix up my mess which i'll either do later or tomorrow cause im working on 2hrs of sleep.

but then im getting painting ideas i want BRIGHT,LOUD, AND CREATIVE stuff.


----------



## Shelley

Nuri,

Happy Birthday to your hubby.





I am suppose to head to the lake today. I planned on going this morning but slept in. I will probably leave around supper time, come back on Sunday. I can hardly wait to get away.


----------



## magosienne

hope you're having a great time





i reached the 4600 posts, yay. i gotta post like crazy because tomorrow we leave at 1pm and we won't be back until sunday's afternoon.

and right now, i'm waiting, my feet are taking a bath, gotta get rid of the dead skin on my heels.


----------



## CellyCell

I hate boys





But I love my cup of noodle soup. Haha.


----------



## Aprill

I am proud of myself, i have had no sodas today


----------



## magosienne

lol !!!

i hate boys too. actually, what i hate is having to go correct their mistakes behind them.

i suppose i should be happy my brother knows the green button = switching on the dishwasher, but here's what happened :

he put the special knife used to cut bread with the other knifes, forks and spoons, preventing the thing from above to wash half of the dishes. and who washed some and put the rest back in the dishwasher? me. it's just frustrating because instead of gaining time, you loose some.

oh, well, he'll reward me with burning crusade


----------



## CellyCell

I got so mad at myself for crying over him. Grr.

I saw pics of him and his new girl and I just started bawling last night.

So weird.

Why tho? Baah.

I'm starting my 'time of the month' soon. Maybe Im highly emotional right now?


----------



## Jesskaa

i hate boys too.


----------



## Shelley

This is a cute pic..






I better go, driving to the lake, traffic will be nuts. If I didn't sleep in today, I could have left earlier, lol.



Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## daer0n

Thank you Shelley and Mindy





Well, i cant say that i hate boys, what i can say though, is that i still think they are all stupid lol

oh well, its men's nature O_-

That's great for you Aprill!

i havent had one in years!

I only drink water now





Gosh, its so hot today :S

and i have to cook for my husband, but i dont care, cause i want to surprise him with his favorite food ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa

i really just want to get my room done, but i hate it so much i dont even want to go in there.

i really hate it.

and my moms making me cleaning and i'd rather get yelled at then look it.

its distusting.


----------



## magosienne

it happens, maybe start by... cleaning your makeup stuff? that way you did smthg





happy b-day to your hubby Nuri.


----------



## Jesskaa

thats the only thing i did clean.

its clean but i hate the stuff in it.

i wish i could throw out everything but my makeup and cds, and clothes

and start over.


----------



## MindySue

woooooooo im home from work


----------



## Jesskaa

yay


----------



## MindySue

i better get a big paycheck ive been working so much lately


----------



## Jesskaa

well i hope you do.

I go to florida.. on wednesday.


----------



## MindySue

thats so cool

i wish i could go on vacation

but im leaving in 2 months so what do i care that will be like a huge vacation!

what are you gonna do there? besides tan obviously cause i know you love that ha


----------



## Jesskaa

Your moving off to canada right? are going to be close to tyler or anybody else on mut.

well.. uhmm.. sun bathe, hahaha.. okay same thing as tanning. But i'll probably go see the crystal clear blue water



and just enjoy the heat of summer. Im going with my bestfriends family, so its pretty much up to them... maybe some water parks.. ect.


----------



## MindySue

no poo



tyler is like 32 hours away from me..canada is HUGE. im not sure if id be near anyone else, i know im far away from nury too..


----------



## Jesskaa

aw, that sucks.

we don't learn about canada in school.. atleast not yet.


----------



## MindySue

i never learned about canada..

no one knows anything about canada. when i tell people im going there they say "oh i love it up there!! all the french people" uhh no the only places that are french in culture and language and quebec and another place i forgot, and where im going there is NO french and it's not above maine it's over near michigan!!


----------



## Jesskaa

lol, i didn't think that they were french.

Most kids don't even know how to say Canadians correct.


----------



## MindySue

thats sad

whats even sadder is how much more they know about the united states

and yet we know nothing about them, and often mock them..


----------



## Jesskaa

Yeah I know.


----------



## MindySue

yep canada rules

i love online shopping for clothes..TOO MUCH.


----------



## Jesskaa

I've always wanted to go to canada, because i've never even learned about it... what better way to learn then to go there!

ahh someday.


----------



## MindySue

yeppers you can visit me/or tyler hehe

or nury!


----------



## Jesskaa

I'd love to.

in like 4 more years. ha. =]


----------



## daer0n

Canada is beautiful!

youre gonna love it here Mindy


----------



## MindySue

yeah!! woohoo

im watching dawsons creek season 3


----------



## daer0n

I used to love Dawson's Creek, until i saw the end and i didnt want to watch repeats &gt;.&lt;

I used to LOVE Jack....until he turned gay too lol!

And i really liked Jen's hair, and i always thought she was so pretty...yet sluty haha oh well with me


----------



## Jesskaa

yay.


----------



## MindySue

haha until..

i love it love it love it ive already seen it like 2 times through but i keep watching even though i know eveything about it.

i hate the fashion in it but i have to say i loved andie


----------



## TylerD




----------



## MindySue

lol weirdo


----------



## Jesskaa

country.

haha, old country.


----------



## TylerD

Im so Fricking starving


----------



## daer0n

hahahaha


----------



## MindySue

tyler me and jess decided youre gonna cut your hair!


----------



## daer0n

eat something? O_O


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tyler me and jess decided youre gonna cut your hair! yeppers.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha why isnt it short enough lmao ?


----------



## Jesskaa

my brother and his girlfriend went out today and i just added the pictures i took of them on my computer, she's one GORGEOUS girl i wish i looked like her.

and.. idk about my brother. lol.


----------



## MindySue

nooo way short short hair is hot

i wanna see them jess!


----------



## Jesskaa

Alrightyyyy.
















i prefer her hair up though.


----------



## TylerD

You think my hair is bad Ill show u aa pic of my friend Adam I wanna look like him hes such a stud














I want my hair this long






She is pretty



But you are to Jess so dont worry/


----------



## Jesskaa

tyler! omg, that picture.

but thanks.


----------



## MindySue

tyler youre better looking

shes a cutie jess i love her hair


----------



## Jesskaa

oh mannn its hottttt.

my brothers making me a salad.

lol.


----------



## TylerD

haha Well thanks Miondy dont let adam here that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hes really depressed about his scars on his face



He is still a good looking guy if i may say so myself I love the guy

As For you Jess..... I dunno


----------



## MindySue

your bro reminds me of jimmy fallon only less gay haha


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha, i tell him that allll the time.

a few years ago my brother went through that who EMINEM stage.

man, it was embarressing.

im going to the movies tomorrowwwwwww.
















to see some scary movie or something.





yes yes yes


----------



## BeneBaby

Jess... your brothers GF kinda looks like Jessica Biel.

Ack.....I just paid $250 for a one hour flight only to come home 3 hours later... I wish I hadn't hauled so much this month......okay that was a lie.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Jess... your brothers GF kinda looks like Jessica Biel.
Ack.....I just paid $250 for a one hour flight only to come home 3 hours later... I wish I hadn't hauled so much this month......okay that was a lie.

You know, she does. I never realized that.


----------



## TylerD

I ALMOST HAVE TO GO!!!!!!!!! Friends are almost here I can smell it.


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.


----------



## MindySue

noooo!

do they smell bad or something


----------



## Jesskaa

The starlighttt above my hometown

Aint as bright as the star ive found

Every drawing that i drew

Was never ever as cute as youuu!

the stuff i used on my hair to make it less dark.. made my hair smell HORRIBLE.

and when my hair gets wet it STINKS.


----------



## TylerD

Hahaha nope I was kidding hahha almost time to go :L( WHERE ARE THEY  hahaha


----------



## MindySue

weird


----------



## Jesskaa

i have to keep the shower thing open a bit or else i start to gag beacause it smells HORRIBLE.

its fine when my hair is dry.

TOUCH DOWN TURN AROUNDDDDD.


----------



## MindySue

tyler i hope they never come so you cant leave


----------



## TylerD

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The starlighttt above my hometown Aint as bright as the star ive found

Every drawing that i drew

Was never ever as cute as youuu!

the stuff i used on my hair to make it less dark.. made my hair smell HORRIBLE.

and when my hair gets wet it STINKS.

Thanks for sharing lol

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tyler i hope they never come so you cant leave haha Awwwe



THey will be here shortly unfortantely.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for sharing lol your welcome.

we'll send her a post card from the wildsideeee.

throw your suitcase in the backkkk.

i wish i could remember lyrics.

hahahaha. i forgot them after the song has moved on.


----------



## MindySue

shes singing again uh oh


----------



## Jesskaa

i'd post the lyrics to the song im singing now..

but, uh you'd think i was insane.

BUT I LOVEEEEE THIS SONGGGGG.


----------



## TylerD

I know its hurting my ears haha jk


----------



## Jesskaa

my friend told me she hated me, and she was serious.

and i dont care.

Originally Posted by *TylerD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know its hurting my ears haha jk puhleaseee.


----------



## MindySue

what song was it?


----------



## Jesskaa

LYRICS: I WANNA BE BAD, WILLA FORD

its an old sang.

i think i listened to that before i could even understand it. hahaha.


----------



## MindySue

i know you sang that yesterday haha.

i hate brushing/flossing but it must be done..and feels much better afterwards.


----------



## Jesskaa

i think i kept the words down.

to my least favorite part.

i wannaaa make a video, short and sweet. what should i say!?!!&gt;

MINDY WHAT SHOULD I SAY?


----------



## MindySue

huh.


----------



## Jesskaa

i have no idea.


----------



## MindySue

lol you make me laugh.


----------



## Jesskaa

im glad.


----------



## MindySue

dang i love pretty much everyone on mut.

but some more than others!


----------



## CellyCell

uggggggggh they had sex already.

someone shoot me!!


----------



## daer0n

My head just fell of from boredom x.x


----------



## daer0n

What??

how do you know Celly? :S


----------



## Jesskaa

i like everybody. ;0

wait, how do you know they had sex??


----------



## MindySue

yea, how do you know?


----------



## Jesskaa

i just made a video.


----------



## MindySue

of what


----------



## Jesskaa

me talking lol.

my friend asked me too.

its like a survey she asked me to take.

and then she texted me and it scared me to death

and im thinking you can see me jump because i was recording.

evil.


----------



## MindySue

hehe


----------



## daer0n

lol Jess, are you going to post it?

i liked the other videos that you posted before


----------



## CellyCell

because a mutual friend told me. i go, GREAT.

Thanks for letting me know, jesus.

theyve been going out for a few wks and already?!! ugh.


----------



## Jesskaa

i wanna make a video, but i have no clue what to say.

gosh.

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol Jess, are you going to post it?i liked the other videos that you posted before





I'd post it but i look really lame. hahaha.thanks though





Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif because a mutual friend told me. i go, GREAT.Thanks for letting me know, jesus.

theyve been going out for a few wks and already?!! ugh.

aw,


----------



## MindySue

thats slutty. nice friend :/ why would THEY even know..people are weird


----------



## CellyCell

aint it? i asked my ex's girl if she will get with him anytime soon and she said no. pfft, 2 days later.

sigh... doesnt help that im a damn virgin and he's over there humpin the planet


----------



## daer0n

-sigh-

WTF, but you know what Celly, men are like that sometimes, it might just not be a serious relantionship either, so don't worry, better be a virgin than hump a dumbass &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Jesskaa

thats horrible!


----------



## CellyCell

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif -sigh-WTF, but you know what Celly, men are like that sometimes, it might just not be a serious relantionship either, so don't worry, better be a virgin than hump a dumbass &gt;.&lt;

LMAO.Ah, that made me laugh. Good one, Nury


----------



## daer0n

lol

well at least i made you laugh haha


----------



## CellyCell

Yeah.

But Im still going depressed... ah, tomorrow is a new day.

Hopefully Ill shake this off.

I'm going into the shower. Have a good one, ladies! (&amp; gents



)


----------



## daer0n

You too Celly!

See ya, and cheer up, you are worth way more than that guy and his slutty lil gf





That is for damn sure


----------



## MindySue

yep nury is right.


----------



## CellyCell

back. straightening my hair, atm. bah lol





thanks girls.

i know i am. i just hope she breaks his heart BAD. karma.


----------



## MindySue

why does it always seem like you save yourself and then when the break up happens the guy immediately goes out and gets laid. so typical.

anyways im off to bed.


----------



## CellyCell

very typical.

and he's my first 'bf'... so its like, hard to get over him. big bah. haha.

night mindy!


----------



## Jesskaa

i cannot sleep for the life of me.

seriously!


----------



## magosienne

i'm stupid, i finished my book and now i'm gonna have to wait until monday afternoon to buy the sequel. i should have gone to the bookstore yesterday, i knew it.

oh, well, i have another one to read, it's just frustrating.

(you just heard a bookworm ranting, lol).

my dad is stupid. he asked me if i hadn't have to hoover the living room. i said no, i did it yesterday, and then he said : well, it's dirty.

yeah, what would you know, you do that thing twice a year. besides, it's my room i need to clean, but i won't do it now, and mom did tell you to clean the dusts in the living room (which i didn't do yesterday), but it's _you_, not me. don't volunteer for smthg you don't want to do. because i'm sick of being your good for nothing but still useful maid. grrr. sometimes i think he has a self identity problem, each time we're talking in the aprtment, especially when he's in the bathroom, everything we say he tells : "what? were you talking to me?". not this time, dad.


----------



## daer0n

-sigh-

Men, they are just like that sometimes Mag, but, there is no special power in this world that can make them change lol

oh well


----------



## MindySue

how long did you guys date celly?


----------



## Jesskaa

man, my arms and stuff are reallly really sore.


----------



## MindySue

why? sunburned?


----------



## Jesskaa

no, lol. I havent been in the sun toget sunburned. hehe.

I reallly don't know why i think i slept wrong or something.


----------



## MindySue

surprising!

i think ill use my day off to get some hot potato chips


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah i think i'll save getting burned for FLORIDA!

yummy =] still craving them?


----------



## MindySue

yes hehe.

i love washing my face. it's weird. i feel so refreshed. i hate brushing my teeth but i love washing my face, and for that second when it's still wet it looks AMAZINGLY clear and pretty and then when the water dries off my redness and stuff comes back haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah same here.

i like to brush my teeth and wash my face.

haha, but i dont use mouth wash.

but i like dental floss.


----------



## MindySue

thats such a chore for me, i dont enjoy it, but after im done brushing /flossing im like ahhhh this feels so good, so clean.


----------



## Jesskaa

thats how i am with getting into the shower. lol it takes me like 5 minutes to force myself to take a shower [kinda like how i should be in the shower RIGHT NOW!] and once i get in.. i take like an hour shower!


----------



## MindySue

hahaha. i like showering i just hate how long it takes for my hair to dry/how messed it up it gets when it dries. i hate shaving though, thats another chore, thats why i want to get an epilady!

i take a half hour shower because i have to shave but if i didnt have to shave itd be like 10 minutes.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes hehe.i love washing my face. it's weird. i feel so refreshed. i hate brushing my teeth but i love washing my face, and for that second when it's still wet it looks AMAZINGLY clear and pretty and then when the water dries off my redness and stuff comes back haha.

LOLi thought i was weird for thinking that too, but, my face looks so good when i first wash it, and then all the imperfections start showing up when the water dries off :S

and yeah, i hate brushing my teeth too but i have to otherwise my husband calls me yellow teeth lol!

hey at least i brush them, i dont think he does -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> boo on him


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hahaha. i like showering i just hate how long it takes for my hair to dry/how messed it up it gets when it dries. i hate shaving though, thats another chore, thats why i want to get an epilady!
i take a half hour shower because i have to shave but if i didnt have to shave itd be like 10 minutes.

Oh yeah i'm with you on the hair i've got realllly thick hair when i blowdry it takes atleast 15 mins to get dry enough but still pretty damp and takes hours to naturally dry. I don't mind shaving i can get that done pretty fast.


----------



## MindySue

mine takes like 5 hours to dry. not even joking. it screws up everything. i either shower at night to avoid this but wake up with my hair like edward scissorhands because i slept on it and it gets even more frizzy, or i wash it in the morning and its ususally still damp when i have to go somewhere. i cant win.

my sister just asked me if her legs looked fat in the dress she was wearing. im dumbfounded. she IS fat, not even being mean, shes gained so much weight in which she is indenial, and she always asks me questions like that? yes her legs look fat..cause shes fat..what do i even say! i just said no.

and she always wears black. she has NO fashion sense. it's the weirdest thing because im very fashionable, not being conceited, i always dress nice i dont even have 'dress down' days..and i get compliments ALL the time, multiple times a day (when i actually go out) and no one else in my family has any sense of style. except maybe my other sister, but even then it's questionable. anyways everything she buys is BLACK. and it looks horrible. she looks like a dumbass in the summer wearing all black every day, mostly the same dress 2 weeks in a row! ew.

and im even going to school for fashion design.


----------



## Jesskaa

My mom isn't into fashion but she's got her own reasons.. she'd rather spent money on me and my brother and dad before herself.

My brother is pretty fashionable.. i would know i wear his big teeshirts to bed without permission.






&amp; as for me.. i guess i'm fashionable when i went to be for school and everything i am. But i guess i'd be more fashionable if i didn't have such hatred for my weight and clothes.

Maybe you could go shopping with your sister?


----------



## MindySue

nah shes set in her ways. if you bring it up she freaks out.

its funny cause she wastes so much money on MAC makeup and has a beautiful face but the rest of her is just......blah. she should waste the money on new clothes instead..

she just gave me this REALLY cute white dress with black polka dots? doesnt look like her at all..she said it was really small and didnt fit her, but..i mean its a large still and i wear a small. i doubt it will fit but ill try it anyway.


----------



## Jesskaa

well each to there own.

just be thankful you've got a fashion sense, right?

are you into the model stuff? cause i can totally see you being a runway model because i picture you being tall &amp; skinny.


----------



## MindySue

im short and skinny hehe..im only like 5'3-5'4. im way too shy to ever be a model or any type of famous or even semi famous. i love watching americas next top model though, im also not photogenic believe it or not. but i never smile so i guess thats the model in me haha.

nope..it's way too big. i hope my clothes order comes in from forever 21 today


----------



## Jesskaa

I'd think you'd be a pretty model.

im short too, lol. im 5'0ft and a half...shortest kid in all my classes most of my friends are 5'4 -5'6

I love forever 21! i used to shop there a lot before we moved i also like wet seal.


----------



## daer0n

Mindy, Jess and you almost have the same amount of posts lol


----------



## MindySue

yeah lol i surpassed her but everyones been on way longer than me i love it





where did you use to live? in PA still?


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mindy, Jess and you almost have the same amount of posts lol i wish, lol



. Mindy's post count is way higher.

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah lol i surpassed her but everyones been on way longer than me i love it




where did you use to live? in PA still?

I moved from Maryland to PA.


----------



## MindySue

ooh! which do you like better?

thats cool..ive lived in the same house all my life nevermind moved to a different state. but i guess it could suck too. you've seem to made friends fast though thats good.


----------



## Jesskaa

I like pa better but i still miss maryland.. but in pa people are so much nicer and theres more to do better neighborhoods only thing is the roads here are AWFUL and the drivers are so so so so slow inless of course its a teenager. lol.

yeah making friends isn't too hard in pa but where i lived in md it was hard because i moved in md to the town over and it took me months to make any friends.

ahh, well you live in Maine pretty close to were i wanted to be going this summmer! I believe.


----------



## MindySue

where?

and nury i just saw your post..eww dont kiss your husband if he doesnt brush his teeth! LOL. and yeah i wish my face always looked like it does when its wet!! or when i put mineral makeup over it.


----------



## Jesskaa

Massachusetts, but i think thats about 2 states down from Maine... but i dont know my map oh too well. lol.


----------



## MindySue

yea you can get to mass fairly quick. i went there for the american idol concert last year heh


----------



## Jesskaa

luckyyyy. I was there alll last summer and i loved it. I like the accent lol, but i was suppose to go again but i cant go this summer.


----------



## MindySue

lol i dont notice the accent cause its prob the same as mine.


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, i love the accent.. im going to move there just for the accent ha.

your lucky that you have it, i wish i did.


----------



## daer0n

Meanwhile, Kitty wondered where the flaming bag of poo in the litter box was coming from...


----------



## MindySue

whats so awesome about it? lol

eww nury haha

im straigtening my hair cause im bored..the first time in like a year. never tried with short hair hmm.


----------



## Jesskaa

I don't know its just a cute accent. ha.

LOL NURY!

i just got outta the shower and i got a lazy day clothes on.

and my hairs going to naturallly dry.

Take pictures WITH A SMILE of your hair Mindy. =]


----------



## MindySue

lol noo

it looks like crap so far


----------



## Jesskaa

i doubt it.


----------



## MindySue

i put too much product in it yesterday when it was curly, and since my curls are so thick and stuff it doesnt look greasy but straightening it now it looks like i havent washed my hair in a month.


----------



## Jesskaa

i think its all in your head.

my hair is A MESS right now. haha.

good thing im not going anywhere.


----------



## MindySue

no its not it even feels greasy! believe me i went years straigtening my hair and i know when it feels greasy and i put too much stuff in it lol


----------



## daer0n

LOL

dont straighten it then Mindy, you could wash it first and then do it





that way it looks nicer and then you can take a pic for us to see


----------



## Jesskaa

if you say so.. mindy.

but im sure it doesnt look alll that bad.


----------



## MindySue

nah if i wash it till take 5 hours to dry and im going out soon. so im stuck with the grease for today.

and i dont blowdry cause it ruins my hair and it looks like an afro afterwards


----------



## Jesskaa

ohh where ya going?

im going to the movies today but way later on like tonight.. so by then i can get ready ha.


----------



## MindySue

im gonna go shopping..my favorite thing. with my mom because i have no friends



but it's ok...and get something to eat


----------



## Jesskaa

lol, moms are cool to shop with nowadays.


----------



## MindySue

i hope so

cause shes the only one i shop with


----------



## Jesskaa

it is trust me. cause i shop with my mom.. and i'm cool.

lol, so if you shop with your mom then your cool!


----------



## MindySue

ew i just took pics.


----------



## Jesskaa

you should share. =]

sharing is caring.

haha lol.


----------



## MindySue

now jess be honest, are you really gonna tell me i look better smiling? you and i both know i look like shit compared to when i dont. and it looks phoney, now im not even gonna try to smile with my teeth cause that looked even phonier and worse, i didnt even have the guts to show or even keep those on my computer.

god i feel so disgusting, my hair is stringy..i cant believe i miss it curly, i used to hate it curly..but it looks better curly instead of this grease ball!


----------



## Jesskaa

ARE YOU KIDDING ME?????

how on earth could you not like smiling.




you look pretty!

and how can you not like your hair? i love it!!

if i looked like you right now i'd be doing anything just to get outside!


----------



## MindySue

lol jess. i dont believe you but thanks


----------



## Jesskaa

well you dont have to believe me, cause i know the truth that you do infact look pretty.


----------



## MindySue

well i prefer not smiling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but i did it for you. feel special


----------



## Jesskaa

I do.



haha.


----------



## MindySue

good


----------



## Jesskaa

i like door in your bathroom.. [assuming its your bathroom] i wish we had doors like that in my house.


----------



## MindySue

lol why? it's just wood


----------



## Jesskaa

i dont know, its a pretty wood.

ours are white.. just white and kinda dull looking.


----------



## MindySue

i love white.

i just had the cutest outfit picked out. my houndstooth skirt with my black top and matching headband since i can wear one with my hair straight, only the skirts way too big for me now and falls off. !!grr.


----------



## Jesskaa

awe, that sucks.


----------



## MindySue

well i gotta go! talk to you later.


----------



## Jesskaa

alrighty,



bye have fun!


----------



## Aprill

Where is everyone? It is always dead about this time on the weekends, gosh!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where is everyone? It is always dead about this time on the weekends, gosh!!!



Im still here posting like crazy!


----------



## Aprill

I see that, you gonna make 5000 today?


----------



## Jesskaa

I hope! ha.


----------



## Aprill

You can do it!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Im sure i could haha.






you could too, your even CLOSER to 5000


----------



## Aprill

haha, I give up, the closer I get the less motivated I am, my thingie is not going to change anyway, no pretty hearts for me!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, lol.

true.

im awaiting my dinner.


----------



## Aprill

what are you eating for dinner?


----------



## Jesskaa

I think my parents went out to KFC today and im getting bbq chicken.


----------



## Aprill

cool, if my lazy ass husband would wake up, he is supposed to barbecue


----------



## Jesskaa

haha,hmmm that sounds good though.




nobody was willing to make dinner today.


----------



## daer0n

if my husband was here





he's working, i miss spending time with him it sucks

i already ate, straight from the can, tuna -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> in water


----------



## Aprill

well yeah, its the weekend, we normally dont cook either, but it is too hot to go outside and go buy anything, so cooking it is!!!


----------



## Aprill

Tuna sounds good....? I think?


----------



## Jesskaa

Thats intresting Nury.

Yeah its pretty hott around here too!


----------



## Aprill

i might redo my profile today, i am bored


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh i re-did mine!


----------



## Aprill

I just went and looked, it is so cute!!! And colorful!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks!


----------



## Aprill

Nuri, where are you???? and where is Michal?


----------



## daer0n

Hi LOL

oh my i zone out for a while here, its so boring, i re did my profile too!!

Michal? i dunno she said she would be back soon and still nothing


----------



## daer0n

Your profile is very pretty Jess!


----------



## MindySue

bah


----------



## dcole710

I second Mindy's bah


----------



## Aprill

I third Mindy's Bah!!! But I dont know why, just wanna jump in


----------



## MindySue

lol


----------



## Aprill

good golly, where is everybody


----------



## MindySue

i duno


----------



## Aprill

now, I can say BAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue

haha yeah..i wanna start a nice little conversation..


----------



## Aprill

lol...about what?


----------



## MindySue

i duno..but i love dawsons creek im watching it now






henry and jen..henrys so cute!

michael pitt..hes so pale and innocent looking like me



only he was in basically a porn movie haha and isnt innocent at all..but he looks it!


----------



## Aprill

oh gosh, that show is not my cup of tea,


----------



## MindySue

why?


----------



## Jesskaa

I just got back from the carnival...

and i saw the boy i like &amp; try not to like.

=[

but whatever i had fun


----------



## MindySue

carnival..sounds fun!


----------



## Jesskaa

it was.





but i still feel a little blah either way.


----------



## MindySue

was there candy apples????? yum


----------



## Jesskaa

yess!


----------



## MindySue

omg i want one now ahhhhh

and cotton candy and fried dough


----------



## Jesskaa

yummmy


----------



## MindySue

all i can think about is food lately

its driving me insane


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah.

i need a diet.

lol.

and exercize more.

i need a life.


----------



## MindySue

me too!

i want taco bell again sooooo bad. i love mexican food

spicey stuff ..rice..mmm


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.


----------



## MindySue

blah





why cant my house be a taco bell or something


----------



## Jesskaa

hehe.

i think i may go to bed soon.

im so tired.


----------



## Killah Kitty

Lol wow 163 pages hi everybody! I need to go to bed soon too its almost 2am and I need to wake up at 7, going to Canadas Wonderland tomorrow Im soo excited, lol too excited to sleep I guess! I just love that place.


----------



## MindySue

what is canadas wonderland?


----------



## CellyCell

I just took myspace fotos.






Im such a poser. Haha. Maybe I should upload a vid of me posing... its so ridiculous. HAHA!


----------



## Jesskaa

i pose too.

haha, i even get all dolled up for photos.

=]


----------



## CellyCell

Yeah.

Its fun tho.

I usually dont wear lots of makeup during the weekday - but when I do get dolled up, pfft - where's my camera cus its myspace picture time. Ha.


----------



## Jesskaa

Same here.

I don't wear much complete makeup now thats its summer because i've got bad skin and i just go natural.





like you said.. when i get dolled up i just go take new photos!


----------



## daer0n

LOL

same here, which doesnt happen very often cause i barely ever wear makeup

but when i do it cause we are going to go out, oh camera!

im a picture ho lol

i have so many pics of myself is not even funny


----------



## CellyCell

I posted 2 of about 400 pics at the FOTD thread. Haha. Just so you can see how much a pose... pfft. Telling you, ridiculous. Haha.

Imma go eat my left over lasagna from Olive Garden. Holler! Ha.

Nury, you get my comment on your blog about Turbo Jam? I shouldve just PMed you...


----------



## daer0n

Gonna check your pics out





i didnt read the comment on the blog Celly, cause i didnt work out today, it was my day off lol so i didnt check it today, sorry!

but im gonna go check now and read





Enjoy your lasagna! yummy!


----------



## CellyCell

Best believe I'm raping the hell out of this lasagna. Mmm.


----------



## daer0n

-ugh- my computer is so slow for gay sakes lol

im downloading two movies and its ridiculously slow &gt;.&lt;

Hey Celly, about the turbo jam videos, i have been doing them for about two months and a half and i have lost LOTS of weight, the thing is though, i didnt have to buy them lol

i downloaded them, and i have ALL of them, they work great, and they are so fun to workout with, you never get bored, at least thats what i think





I can pm you with the info on how to get them if you are interested


----------



## CellyCell

Yeah, PM please!

Thanks, girl


----------



## MindySue

how much weight nury? feeling sexy again yet?





i just woke up from this intense dream where i was shot. it was weird. and scary. im glad i woke up. i seem to be able to wake up at the most devastating parts of my dream, where i just cant take it anymore, thank god. i could feel myself dying and knew i wasnt ready to leave my life behind. then i wake up. whew


----------



## Aprill

well, no one is up but me



, oh and Nuri, when you get the change, buzz me


----------



## pinksugar

I'm up! omg been away from MUT since thursday!!! Missed you guys so muuuuuchhh zomg, so glad to be back.

Stupid internet not working all weekend!


----------



## Aprill

Good, Hi Rosie!!! Glad u got your internet fixed, I know how that feels


----------



## pinksugar

sooo frustrating! serious withdrawal! AH! lol. And i missed you guys so much! I was like I wonder what is happening on MUT!


----------



## Lia

Hey girls! It's been a while since the last time i posted!

AH, i'm in Fortaleza already! Despite the mission i have to accomplish here (kill a major government person? no, escort some rats to Belem) , maybe i'll have time to do some shopping! Maybe beach clothes and a new sandal , because i ruined a lot of my 'war sandals' and i need new ones!


----------



## Aprill

lol,nothing exciting really, except mut has a mole, lol which is actually not lol,


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif -ugh- my computer is so slow for gay sakes lolim downloading two movies and its ridiculously slow &gt;.&lt;

Hey Celly, about the turbo jam videos, i have been doing them for about two months and a half and i have lost LOTS of weight, the thing is though, i didnt have to buy them lol

i downloaded them, and i have ALL of them, they work great, and they are so fun to workout with, you never get bored, at least thats what i think






I can pm you with the info on how to get them if you are interested





I want to know too!


----------



## pinksugar

me three.

And what mole?


----------



## Aprill

Some chick went to another member's pic and posted it somewhere else to be mean, makes me not want to post pics


----------



## Lia

Meh


----------



## pinksugar

thats mean. So she stole her picture and used it for herself?

I'm cold!


----------



## Aprill

no she stole it and bashed her on another website


----------



## Lia

And there's no way to discover who was


----------



## Aprill

and that's the part that sucks


----------



## Lia

Yeah it is &gt;( I'll see you guys later!


----------



## pinksugar

thats terrible. What a... maybe I'll stop now in case she steals ME and bashes me on another website


----------



## magosienne

lol. knowing myself, i would probably react with calm and diplomacy : i would track her down (or make someone more geeky than me track her down lol) and just mess with every accoutn she has on the web.





i'm back from the wedding. yum ! i'm eating sugared almonds, not that i like them a lot, but these are particularly good. but too sugared, arg.

i learned my cousin was pregnant, twins. i'm very happy for her. her husband got a cancer when he was 20 and consequently he can't have children. with her baby girl (so cute ! she looks like a little fairy) now she'll have 3 kids.


----------



## Aprill

yeah.....you have good birthday?


----------



## pinksugar

aww, twins! thats great!

The birthday was good! I'm looking forward to getting my rabbit most of all, he should arrive this week!

We had an awesome strawberry tart. Only bad thing is I feel kind of old. You cant even pretend to be a kid any more at 22. Hmph. LOL


----------



## magosienne

lol Rosie, it's worse when you turn 23 ! but i realised soon after as long as i love chocolate and still dream of dinners made of nutella and crepes, i'm still gonna be young and childish





that's great you're having a rabbit. i missed my cat last night, she wasn't there to warm my bed at the hotel :/ lol

we ate at mcdo's for lunch.ugh. i forced myself to eat a salad i didn't like much the freshness. and the mess it becomes when you're 5 and the girl serving you not really alert. and they were out of raspberries so i had to take instead a toffee sundae. let's just say it's not the best mcdo we've ever visited.


----------



## Aprill

almost to 5000 huh Aude


----------



## pinksugar

haha i used to work at maccas. It really annoys me when you go to drive through and pay for extra sauce for nuggets and they forget to put it in the bag. GRR! lol


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif almost to 5000 huh Aude



hehe



that's absolutely not my goal at all





Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha i used to work at maccas. It really annoys me when you go to drive through and pay for extra sauce for nuggets and they forget to put it in the bag. GRR! lol grr indeed. except i keep the sauces and extra straws and bring them home



what i don't like is just the whole "you can eat healthy at mcdo". okay, i had salad, tomatoes, tuna, french beans in my salad, but just because you add a salad to a hamburger in a menu, they think it's healthier. i don't think it does, we should start every meal with a little salad, _then_ eat veggies.


----------



## MindySue

rosie!!! how was your birthday? cute av!! love your hair

oops nvm read above. i love tortes!!! yumm i had one for my birthday.


----------



## Jesskaa

I slept most of the day.

because i couldn't sleep last night.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol. knowing myself, i would probably react with calm and diplomacy : i would track her down (or make someone more geeky than me track her down lol) and just mess with every accoutn she has on the web.





i'm back from the wedding. yum ! i'm eating sugared almonds, not that i like them a lot, but these are particularly good. but too sugared, arg.

i learned my cousin was pregnant, twins. i'm very happy for her. her husband got a cancer when he was 20 and consequently he can't have children. with her baby girl (so cute ! she looks like a little fairy) now she'll have 3 kids.





LOLi would track her down too and hack her account, i used to hack accounts before just for fun, i dont do it anymore! I promise!


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how much weight nury? feeling sexy again yet?





i just woke up from this intense dream where i was shot. it was weird. and scary. im glad i woke up. i seem to be able to wake up at the most devastating parts of my dream, where i just cant take it anymore, thank god. i could feel myself dying and knew i wasnt ready to leave my life behind. then i wake up. whew

well, i gained so much weight during this past pregnancy its just ridiculous =_=So, because of that, i have lost weight yet i havent lost all the pregnancy weight which sucks dirt, and i hate it, so no, no sexyness yet for me, i have a long way to get there still, im so mad at myself for eating so much during that pregnancy -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh well -sigh-

not just cause of that im giving up of course lol

its so boring today, my husband didnt work today, but guess what, he's sleeeeping!

uughhhh


----------



## Aprill

that's what men do, work, sleep, and occasionally have sex &lt;sigh&gt; the joys of being married


----------



## CellyCell

i wanna see the site they posted the pics up...

kinda messed up tho. must be a member who doesnt post much here, you reckon?


----------



## MindySue

haha aww.

jess i hate sleeping all day, makes me feel like i wasted the day. but i ususally do it.

my opinion on it, they were hardly bashing her, the girl said she didn't like it, big deal on that part, but putting it up without permission on another site just to have other people say yeah i dont like it, how stupid immature and unnessisary


----------



## Aprill

I honestly dont think they had the right to post those on there, it was mean, IMO


----------



## Jesskaa

The whole picture thing just sounded like something somebody in middle school would do and have to get sent to guidence to solve the problem... because its that pathetic.

Yeah me too Mindy, i slept until 2:45pm cause i went to bed at like 5 but i was in my bed for atleast 3hrs just laying there. And from 1-3 i was in and out of my bed. crazy, i just want to sleep.


----------



## MindySue

i dont think they had the right to either.

just when she said it and everyone was commenting on how mean i figured she was over there laughing at it and saying how ugly it was, instead she said "i dont like it"


----------



## Aprill

yeah, but it was the others that responded with unecesary and rude comments, but she is pretty and that is all that matters



that chick needs to go back to middle school with that, I read around on there....she is very childish


----------



## daer0n

i think it was mean too, people have no right to do that stuff -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

shame on them

Celly im going to pm you now with the TJ info


----------



## CellyCell

woop.

oh swear thats what happen - id just be freaked out with the thought of someone taking my photos. but I do that too, except it's followed by praises. haha soo.


----------



## Jesskaa

My mother has the worst memory!

UGH.


----------



## MindySue

yep. i agree with you aprill.

i gotta go to work now



byes


----------



## daer0n

My husband has the worst memory too, i HATE it!

but, mind you, sometimes i take advantage of that lol





Bye Mindy, talk later!


----------



## MindySue

haha nury!


----------



## pinksugar

how is everyone today? I have to go to work in ... 2 hours. Grump. I hate 2-10 shift!


----------



## MindySue

swell..i just got out of work!


----------



## Jesskaa

Im not feeling so hot.

my mom let me take some pm medicine so i could sleep easier tonight.


----------



## MindySue

already? it's only 8:30


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah but they usually take awhile to acutally kick in.

so, i'll probably be sleeping by 10.

but i can get into bed and rest and watch tv all nice and comfy at like 9.






plus more sleep the better haven't got more then 4 hours of sleep each night for 3 days.


----------



## MindySue

noo! now ill be alone tonight lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

Sorry.






ha, well i'll be able to get on more of the day.

maybe tyler will come on!?!


----------



## MindySue

yea at like 3 am when ill be gone lol


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, you never know.


----------



## MindySue

yup hes at work now though i think


----------



## Jesskaa

well its like 8 his time now.

and 9 ours.





SO maybe.


----------



## MindySue

im watching the simple life.

its so rediculous.


----------



## Jesskaa

i HATE that show.


----------



## MindySue

lol

im eating waffles yummy


----------



## Jesskaa

I dont really like waffles sometimes i do.

just gotta have a craving for them.


----------



## MindySue

well i was craving them

now im stuffed

i swear all i think about is food lately!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hehe. I was craving some rippled cut chips.

and i got'em.


----------



## MindySue

i never got my hot chips


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i never got my hot chips



bummer!


----------



## MindySue

yes i know i know..i want some now


----------



## Jesskaa

run off to the store.






if you lived here theres a rutters down the road with them.

but you dont live here, no good.


----------



## MindySue

lol i dont have a car either so poo! or i would drive to get some for sure.


----------



## Jesskaa

ah well get some tomorrow?

im brushing my teeth and getting ready for bed.


----------



## MindySue

poo! i need to do that too.


----------



## Jesskaa

ahh ha.

my teeth feel super nice.





Im going record everything i do tomorrow.

and call it a day in the life of me!

ha, well not everything but you'll see me go from wake up

to get my daily stuff done.. and whatever else i do tomorrow.

hehe.





But i must go to bed now.


----------



## MindySue

so do mine now



love that feeling.

that sounds awesome jess, better show me.

good night


----------



## Jesskaa

I will show




It will be ina thread i mite make or just post it in here.

But im sure you'll see it.





goodnight Mindy. I hope tyler comes on, so your not completely ALONE!


----------



## MindySue

me too!


----------



## CellyCell

I hate Aunt Flow.


----------



## MindySue

yep me too


----------



## Aprill

lol, i need to go to bed


----------



## magosienne

lol Aprill. i was supposed to go to bed early, but only log off mut and switch off my comp at midnight.

hey, it's still one hour earlier than usual ! (lol).


----------



## pinksugar

lo everyone! I just finished work!


----------



## Jesskaa

Im up early today!


----------



## pinksugar

all your talk of food in page 166 made me hungry. When I went on my break at work, there wasn't anywhere open, so I had a packet of pizza shapes, a chocolate bar and some mineral water for dinner...

stupid nothing being openness. Grr!


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.

i just asked my mom to make me some breakfest.


----------



## magosienne

loooooooool i've just finished my rice, i cooked it with some milk (god, it took like forever to cook!).

i'm thirsty now.


----------



## daer0n

Hi everyone





i just ate...tostitos and hot sauce lol

what kind of rice is that Mag?

you cooked it with milk, is it sweet?


----------



## Jesskaa

Are eggs good for you?


----------



## pinksugar

lol I chose 2 min noodles. So hunnnnngryyyy.. like the hungry catepillar in that kid's book! lol


----------



## daer0n

Eggs ARE good for you Jess





they are a source of protein

LOL about the caterpillar Rosie, i havent read that book yet 

but i imagine how hungry


----------



## pinksugar

lol there are holes in the pages, that show you how he ate through lots of things... I used to love that book!


----------



## Jesskaa

aww the catapillar book.


----------



## daer0n

Thats cute lol

i might try to find the book for my daughter, but she wont be able to touch it until she's 5 or something, she likes destroying books


----------



## pinksugar

lol. Poor books!

I wish I was comfy in bed, but I cant get settled. Hmph


----------



## daer0n

i want to go back to bed, and its only 8:22 am lol

but i also want to see "premonition" with Sandra Bullock, but, i want to wait till my hubby gets home to watch it with him, i cant wait i really want to see this movie!

I also got "The number 23" with Jim carrey, and we watched Apocalypto yesterday, it was good, but so sad and so damn bloody :S

Im also getting Civic Duty, it looks good, and Shrek the third


----------



## pinksugar

I watched oceans 13 on the weekend. I liked the other 2 better but it was a good movie.

Okie doke. I might head off to bed. It's 12:30am here! lol. Have a lovely day... hope your hubby comes home soon to watch those movies.


----------



## daer0n

Thank you Rosie, have a good night






sweet dreams





i hope so too.


----------



## Aprill

Good Morning yall, it is soooo boring


----------



## Bexy

Daeron, are all of those out on DVD? Even Shrek the Third. I want to see that with my kids. I always watch the Shrek movies with them. They are so cute.


----------



## Aprill

Oh yeah Nuri, Shrek the third was nice


----------



## daer0n

All of these are out on DVD except for Shrek the third, but we are downloading a version that is not DVD





My daughter LOVES Shrek, im looking forward to the DVD version!

and i think it is boring, so im gonna go work out lol

Be back later!


----------



## Jesskaa

i just got done working out.


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh yeah Nuri, Shrek the third was nice



I really liked it too! The baby Shreks were so cute!


----------



## CellyCell

im eating my pizza pocket for breakfast





Im nervous - starting work at a summer program in an hour.

I dunno why Im nervous... maybe because I dunno if Ill have returning students. I hope I do... less of a pain in my a--.


----------



## MindySue

my computer is broken. yay. my moms sucks which is what im on now. i hate vista.


----------



## Jesskaa

AWW MINDY.





well.. im thinking of what kind of video to make. My idea didn't go as planned.

so i need a new one.


----------



## MindySue

finally!!! i fixed it. wow that was so stressful. i lost EVERYTHING on my computer



i was unable to save anything i had to format EVERYTHING. I lost ALL my music so now all I have is whats on my ipod, and even that stuff i cant like upload back into my computer. Like 700 songs gone! Blah. And I lost a bunch of other stuff, including all kinds of stuff Ive saved forever from my boyfriend, like pictures and movies of him..


----------



## Jesskaa

man, that sucks.

thats like 2 years ago my mom was taking the computer to get fixed and completely dropped the monitor down the steps and it completely SMASHED and everything was gone!

awful. =[

im sorry, but now you got a new start.


----------



## MindySue

true..and all my hard work in the sims is erased too, man i spent atleast like 5 days in total hours playing that. but it is fun to start over again, sometime. i dont feel like it anytime soon, im pouting about my music.. and movies..wahh!


----------



## Jesskaa

bummer.


----------



## MindySue

yeah i gotta download aim again, i hate the new version...i use the like 95 version that i had saved that i could always install, i think my boyfriend has it but i dont wanna wait for him to come online to send it to me





oh cool, nevermind..you can download the classic on aim.com!


----------



## Jesskaa

sure you didn't have the 5.9 version? that you can still download.

cause i hate the new one too.


----------



## MindySue

yeah thats what i meant. i think.

i feel so mad i coulda gotten to 3800 last night, lol


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah you can still go IM Downloads and Services - AIM

and get it.


----------



## magosienne

that so sucks Mindy, i just got back one cd i lost when i had to reformat my hard disk. vista is crap, i'm glad i have xp.

guess who was huggy this afternoon, purring and saying "rruu meow" (i guess it's the cat version of "hiya!") when seeing me? my cat








i need to go shopping, i didn't remove my be foundation yet, but when i'll be done, i'll be out of makeup remover.

i'm also almost out of coconut oil, i tried to make it last as long as i could but i really need to order some more. what i find strange is everywhere, for about the same quantity, the prices are like 10â‚¬, but i spotted an indian shop where i can have it for 2â‚¬50. and that's just the same for shea butter. i wonder why there's such a difference in prices. they're natural products, but i don't think the organic label justifies that difference entirely. i think i'll buy them there, though, because the other stuff i need, empty lipbalm tubes, natural conservative, vit e, EO cost a lot and i'd like to buy as much as i can.


----------



## MindySue

blah i need to go shopping too, to make me feel better! i get paid wednesday.

i duno, i downloaded aim 6.1 and it's kinda cool! it doesnt seem as complicated as the other new versions theyve came out with.

and you can listen to aol radio through it!


----------



## Jesskaa

i told my mom i wanted my belly pierced as a joke and she was like "ohkay, later on in the summer."

Yeah i also have 6.1 too. I use it when i wanna listen to the radio cause they do have some music on there i like,.


----------



## MindySue

thats cool! i was gonna get my belly pierced but i heard it leaves a gross scar especially if you get pregnant so i decided against it. i want some babies some day






whats your fave station on aol radio jess?


----------



## Jesskaa

If i got it.. I'd have to loose atleadt 7-10 pounds before i'd consider it.

under alternative i like 'top alternative'

orr under pop i like 20 on 20.


----------



## MindySue

nice you can use custom colors too. i hate that the old aim you cant.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yeah that used to bother the heck out of me. haha.

and idk if your into making profiles but you can have longer ones with 6.1

I switch off and on from the old verison and the 6.1

i like both, but they have some other versions on there i will never understand. lol


----------



## MindySue

well the old one is simple but it looks so outdated, and everything on my computer looks modern with XP and MSN so it's kinda out of place.


----------



## magosienne

i don't listen to radios.


----------



## Jesskaa

I probably would get rid of the old version BUTTTTT my brother isnt too smart when it comes to aim so all he understands is the old verison.

once i downloaded some like aim pro. and man, i was so confused ha.


----------



## MindySue

what are 'friendly names' do you know?


----------



## daer0n

me neither


----------



## Jesskaa

You can give people nicknames, like when i added you on AIM it askes for a nickname and I just put your name 'Mindy' and if you go up there a click friendly names it will show either nicknames or the username depends if the check is there or not.

but you dont have to have nicknames when you add a buddy.


----------



## MindySue

i like oldies.

i want nicknames, can you fix it after you've already added people?

nevermind i figured it out


----------



## Jesskaa

i like nicknames. hehe.


----------



## MindySue

yeah me too i renamed everyone


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.


----------



## MindySue

now i gotta figure out how to change my colors like it said on the site


----------



## Jesskaa

hmm font colors?


----------



## MindySue

no it says you can change the colors of the IM button at the bottom and other buttons that go along with it like mines orange right now


----------



## Jesskaa

O0O0H! that mines pink.


----------



## MindySue

how do you fix it?

and i just change dmy profile with cool colors and it turned on gross brownish when i viewed it.blah. so i had to change it to a default color.


----------



## Jesskaa

wayyy up at the top of your buddylist near the X out of button theres a little circle and you click it.

bummer, that happends _sometimes_.


----------



## MindySue

its happening with all the light pinks i choose. so i gave up on pinks.

ooh thanks!

the pink setting is veryyyy nice.


----------



## Jesskaa

hmm. it usually happends to me with dark colors.


----------



## MindySue

well all my light pinks become purply yuck!


----------



## Jesskaa

that sucks!


----------



## MindySue

i think windows XP should have a pink setting for the toolbar


----------



## Jesskaa

me too.


----------



## MindySue

blah blah


----------



## Jesskaa

im changing my myspace arounddd


----------



## MindySue

whats your myspace??


----------



## Jesskaa

you mean the link?

myspace.com/iloveyouxjess


----------



## MindySue

ooh im gonna add you if thats ok?


----------



## Jesskaa

of course!


----------



## MindySue

its muggy


----------



## Jesskaa

?


----------



## MindySue

muggy out ya know..humid


----------



## Jesskaa

o0oh.

i say foggy.


----------



## MindySue

foggy is just fog..lol no hotness or whatever

how come it wont add you on myspace


----------



## Jesskaa

i dont know?

are you doing it right?

humid?


----------



## MindySue

yes lol i clicked add and it said it sent you a thingy.

try adding me

myspace.com/_kittyyy


----------



## Jesskaa

hmm, well i think it sent to you?


----------



## MindySue

yep weird it wouldnt let me do it. added now.


----------



## Jesskaa

hmm.

might have been because im the process of re-arranging my myspace.


----------



## MindySue

maybeee.

tylers gone for a few days. screw him! lol


----------



## Jesskaa

aww. i leave for a week on wednesday!


----------



## MindySue

oh no! im gonna be so bored.

but youll have loads of fun, yayyy


----------



## Jesskaa

lol. You'll find somebody to chat with.

I know! I'm so excited. lol.


----------



## MindySue

i wish iwas going somewhereee

or atleas ti wish my bf was coming to visit me


----------



## Jesskaa

but your moving closer to him soon right?

My mom annoys me. I went to go heat up some food and it like exploded in the microwave and i said something to her on my going back upstairs and she was like "did you clean the microwave them?? or are you too lazy." and im like "yeah i cleaned it &amp; i may be lazy but im not mean enough to leave it like that"

it was so nasty when it all exploded if you had used after me, you'd be grossed out.


----------



## MindySue

yeah the 25th or someting like that!

my parents say stuff like that to me too. they claim i never clean up after myself but theyre standing RIGHT NEXT TO ME whenever I finish eating or something they take my plate. I didn't ask them to, they do it and then later complain that they had to clean it up, without giving me 5 minutes to do it myself!!


----------



## Jesskaa

cool.

Yeah thats how my mom is.


----------



## MindySue

my dads so annoying!

i was cooking 2 things of macaroni in the microwave and i asked him how long i should do it cause it only says directions for one and he TOOK OVER completely. i didnt ask him to, and he always does this, it annoys me, he thinks he's the master at everything. so he takes over, starts microwaving for like 30 second sat a time, taking it out, stirring for like 5 minutes straight, putting it back in. it would have taken half the time if i did it myself. then he was talking like "oh see how good it is now cause i did it..if you stir it the sides wont get dry!!" ok whatever dad, then he takes the corn and starts to cook that, asks how long to cook it for, i say 2 minutes, he puts it in for 1 minute, and then stirs it for 5 minutes. sticking his fingers in it to see how hot it is, licking his fingers, omg..eww..i wish i never asked him.

he always does that, earlier my sister was eating salsa and he had to take the salsa from her, mixed it with melted cheese. she didnt even want the cheese, and he was like, see how good it is now..

youre not a chef.! wow already. what really gets me is hes always complaining about having to cook for us and he doesnt want to cook anymore, yet he always takes over when someone tries to make something WITHOUT his help. whenever im boiling macaroni he will come over and stir it for me. and then if i dont stir it every like 10seconds he takes over and says youre gonna ruin it. nooooo.

and my sister is annoying the crap out of me now too, shoving the cat in my face, holdding his dirty paws over my food..and then she swings him back and forth like 1 cm away from my head, and finally he hits me in the head, and i yell at her to stop. and then my dad says i shouldnt be mean to her because it's how she is. shes 21 and she acts like a 5 year old and it annoys me, why should i put up with it..i asked her to stop first and that never gets through. then i have to yell and get in troiuble.


----------



## Jesskaa

Sounds SO ANNOYING.

i hate stuff like that.

Once my brother was doing something that annoyed me so much and i yelled at him and my mom yelled at me. I'm 14 he's 22 and was sitting there poking me over and over again!

UGH!


----------



## MindySue

LOL i bet my sister and your brother would get along. i've always been the mature one, even at young ages...when i was like 10 and her 13 i was way more mature. her the one waking me up on christmas, me wanting to sleep still (she still does that every year) and her always annoying me on purpose even after i say stop, and i always get in trouble for yelling. but thats what you have to do to get her to stop.


----------



## Jesskaa

I can't say much for christmas mornings i dont remember that last time we had a good one, lol.

but yeah i always have to yell at my brother or walk away mad for him to realize that whatever he's goind is super annoying and needed to STOP.


----------



## MindySue

yeeeeeep. i think thats why i dont have many friends, ive always been way more mature than most people my age.


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah, same here kinda.


----------



## MindySue

i havent done anything at all today




or this summer so far..what a waste


----------



## Jesskaa

I've had an okay summer so far.

but after florida i'll be bored out of my mind.


----------



## MindySue

i hope something good happens SOON


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah me too.


----------



## MindySue

weee.


----------



## Jesskaa

i video recorded my house today.

like the rooms and stuff.

debating on what i wanna do with it.


----------



## MindySue

ooh nice..did you do the videoing yourself all day thing?


----------



## Jesskaa

no because my mom was home.

and she would have been bothering me asking me why i had the camera with me all day.

i might tomorrow.


----------



## MindySue

i wanna go online shopping sooo bad..i ordered stuff from forever21 like last week or the week before and it still has come...ugh..theyre ususally fast shipping..kinda worried


----------



## Jesskaa

hmm, bummer.. can you keep track of what you sent?

Im watching amy04's bare minerals video.


----------



## MindySue

yeah i somehow delete the email saying it was sent so im in BIG trouble if it doesnt come..no proof really that i ordered it and it was like 130 dollar order.

never seen

listening to the all green day radio channel brings back memories..they were my fave band a few years ago. i had(have) all their cds.


----------



## Jesskaa

that would suck.

=[

blahh, i keep trying not get Bikini line bumps and i got that Bikinizone stuff and the first day it was okay and the next thing i know, man ive got serious bumps!!!

IM MAD.

its a good video.


----------



## MindySue

im gonna probably buy an epilady..soon! i cant bring myself to buy one its like 50 bucks and id rather buy clothes..


----------



## Jesskaa

I get one but the thought of pulling out my hair scares me!


----------



## Aprill

Hi guys, It is so boring, just got finished downloading Norbit, that took all darn day (I am trying to stop cursing)


----------



## Jesskaa

well atleast the download is done now.


----------



## MindySue

well i tweeze my brows and ive gotten used to that so it doesnt really bother me.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well i tweeze mine too.. but idk never had a problem with that.

I dont know why but it scares for me for downthere.


----------



## MindySue

lol yeah me too but i have shaving EVERY DAY and it getting coarse again after less than a day.

im ordering a diva/moon cup this paycheck too..im nervous but i think itd be better than tampons!


----------



## Jesskaa

thoose things creep me out too. haha, I used a tampon ONCE for like an hour.

can't take that stuff.


----------



## MindySue

meh. ive gotten used to the idea.


----------



## CellyCell

ive had this window open for almost an hr and havent typed a thing.

haha.

...there we go.


----------



## MindySue

i just downloaded the MUT toolbar and must say it's cool..i can easily get to the forums now.

haha celly. hi


----------



## Shelley

I took some video of the big thunderstorm that occured Friday night before the tornado struck a town 45km away. Video was taken around 5:45pm, pitch black outside. Video facing front and backyard. You can see the one evergreen swaying in the wind. Here is the video...

Putfile - Thunderstorm2


----------



## MindySue

thats so scary



i hate storms.


----------



## Jesskaa

I love storms.

and the MUT toolbar. ha.


----------



## MindySue

gosh just as i said that it starts to thunder.


----------



## Jesskaa

send it my way!


----------



## MindySue

gladly.


----------



## pinksugar

its just rain rain rain here. Horrible


----------



## MindySue

i just noticed at the bottom of everyones profiles it says 'referrals' is that just when you tell someone to join? does it even give you anyhting if you refer someone? i duno why im asking it here lol..but i am. i dont think id want anyone from around here to know about MUT, although im sure someone does. i like to feel safe in my own internet environment without really knowing anybody from around here is reading what i write.


----------



## CellyCell

Its HOT we're I live. Omg... Im sweating like a whore in church.

Almost 7 and the sun dont come down till 9. Pfft. And I have to go running... ugh.


----------



## pinksugar

lol. I don't know what referals are either. I love mut but it's like my lil secret. I'm keeping all of you to myself, mooohahahahaha!

Celly, no one is seeing me run any time soon. Too cold, too wet and I'm in my jim jams, LOL


----------



## MindySue

hahaha i feel the same.


----------



## Lia

Hey people

Tomorrow i'll be finally able to go back home! At least i had time to do some shopping today! I bought a tiger-print sandal today (a beautiful one - i'm not a flashy person and i liked the sandal, so you can imagine it's not over the top)

Here in Fortaleza is hot, but it's better than Belem, because it's less humid, so i don't get sticky frow sweat.


----------



## Jesskaa

im watching a lifetime movie about a girl who got aids or something.

and yes mindy thats refferals are, i told somebody about the site never use it... thankfully.


----------



## MindySue

look jess she said humid! haha





i bet she knows what muggy means too.

hope youre having fun!


----------



## Jesskaa

lol mindy!


----------



## Lia

Are you mocking me? it hurts my feelings...

LOL


----------



## MindySue

no im not mocking you at all, im mocking jess actually cause earlier i said it was muggy here and she didnt know what it meant, nor humid.


----------



## Jesskaa

you all are cracking me up but at the same time the show is so sad.






Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no im not mocking you at all, im mocking jess actually cause earlier i said it was muggy here and she didnt know what it meant, nor humid. LOL. well that post made me feel real smart. haha.


----------



## MindySue

lol



dont feel bad

im eating a coconut fruit bar, which is basically coconut in the form of a popsicle..but better and im in love with coconut..soo good


----------



## Lia

I was making fun also


----------



## Jesskaa

sounds intresting mindy!


----------



## MindySue

what has everyone eaten today?

ive had:

2 coconut fruit bars

macaroni and cheese

corn

broc and cheese

honey mustard pretzels

and still hungry


----------



## Jesskaa

man this show is so sad.

id rather not post what i ate lol.


----------



## MindySue

why? lol


----------



## Jesskaa

okay well i didn't eat all that bad.

I ate an egg with toast and milk this morning.

and for lunch i had a sandwhich,watermelon, and cherries.

and for dinner i had some bbq ribs.

And Im eating my snack of doritos.

=]


----------



## pinksugar

I havent eaten anything yet.. only got up a few hours ago and soon it will be lunch time


----------



## MindySue

thats not bad jess


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thats not bad jess to me it is.


----------



## MindySue

why?


----------



## Jesskaa

i dont know. just is.


----------



## MindySue

do you count calories? thats what i do and it works good.


----------



## Jesskaa

no i don't. I hear its not always a healthy habit to start.

knowing me i can obsessive.


----------



## Lia

Yeah, it's better to focus on the quality of the meals



G'night people!


----------



## MindySue

why isnt it? it keeps your weight under control.

im looking at epilators on ebay. i like these:

eBay: EPILADY POCKET NEW 2007 edition hair removal+Travel kit (item 200121830037 end time Jun-27-07 18:51:39 PDT)

eBay: Emjoi Optimini Braun Epilator Epilady Body Hair Remover (item 160131664260 end time Jun-26-07 14:00:00 PDT)


----------



## Jesskaa

But you can also start a habit. im a pretty obessive person with that kinda counting stuff to it would probably lead me into becoming so obessive about counting calories. ugh bad.


----------



## MindySue

this one looks perverse

eBay: New Emjoi Intimate Classic - Epilator Lady Hair Remover (item 130127652985 end time Jun-30-07 12:00:00 PDT)


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.


----------



## MindySue

but i like it cause its pink!


----------



## Jesskaa

me to. i love pink!


----------



## MindySue

me 3. lol

ugh i cant decide which one i want i hate making decisions. i wish the pink one wasnt so weird looking..but i dont like the bulk of the big ones.


----------



## Jesskaa

ahh wednesday i have to get up at like 5:30am.


----------



## MindySue

eek.

i wish i wasnt so vain, i always need to get the prettiest looking whatever im trying to buy.


----------



## Jesskaa

i can't even get up at like 2pm some days.

im like that too with most things.


----------



## MindySue

lol


----------



## Jesskaa

are cherries good for you?


----------



## MindySue

i assume so..theyre fruit

most food in it's natural form is good for you, if not all?


----------



## Jesskaa

i think so too.


----------



## MindySue

woooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jesskaa

ayyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## MindySue

boo i dont know what to get i read reviews and a lot of them are negative



i dont want ingrown hairs either, lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

i hate when people try to discourage you.

like i told my friend that if i loose like 12 pounds my mom would let me get my belly pierced and the girl was like "oh isn't that a bad idea? blahblahblah" and she started making up stuff and then shes like "you dont need your belly pierced."

and im like.. "your not my mom".

GOSH.


----------



## MindySue

yeah people did that to me with my nose. i got it anyway


----------



## Jesskaa

you have your nose pierced?


----------



## MindySue

i used to

took it out a few months ago because it made the skin around it flakey and dry..and it got in the way of my face washing which i adore so much. and i guess i just got tired of it.

i had it for like 2 years though.


----------



## Jesskaa

well that cool.

i bet it looked pretty good on you.


----------



## MindySue

yeah i had the cutest gold flower stud. it looked like christina aguileras which is what i wanted.

after thorough research im gonna buy this one, it had the best reviews:

Silk-ÃƒÂ©pil Xelle - Braun

it's blue, but it's sparkly..so i guess it's ok. i wish it was pink though.


----------



## Jesskaa

aww that once is cute.

im getting sleepy.


----------



## MindySue

me too


----------



## Jesskaa

i think im going to bed sooon.


----------



## MindySue

me tooo...although probably not.


----------



## Jesskaa

lol

i should go to sleep i have stuff to do tomorrow.


----------



## MindySue

i have to work and other than that my pathetic schedule is open like always


----------



## Jesskaa

I gotta pack.

clean.

everything i was suppose to do today and didnt.


----------



## MindySue

lol. and why not (MUT?)


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.

i was on here, playing the sims.. and talking on aim and myspace

ALLLL day,. haha.


----------



## MindySue

sims, ah, i miss you..too bad youre gone from my computer ugh


----------



## Jesskaa

now im kinda awake.

man .


----------



## MindySue

im struggling with not going downstairs and getting another coconut fruit bar lol


----------



## Jesskaa

lol. I keep eating cherries.


----------



## MindySue

umm . i want cherries.

i have to stop eating after i brush my teeth. bad habit


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah i have that too!


----------



## MindySue

i caved and got one.

its funny people gain weight in winter and lose it in summer, it's opposite for me. cause i sit on my bum all summer long and eat. and during winter i go to school and stuff so i burn it off.


----------



## Jesskaa

haha. =]


----------



## MindySue

its actually unfortunate


----------



## Jesskaa

well, im tired and this room is very hot.

and my neck is killing me.

so i think im off to bed now.







goodnight.


----------



## MindySue

later


----------



## CellyCell

Sorry I didnt say hi earlier Mindy!

Just got back from the walk - long day, Im tired.

How yours go?


----------



## MindySue

umm it was boring





so boring..i have no life


----------



## CellyCell

Aw, lame. Where you work and what you do?


----------



## MindySue

i just work part time at a nursing home in the kitchen. serving food and cleaning up. ive had it since my junior year of highschool and am going to have to leave it when i go to college, but thats ok..ill miss the money though




no more buying clothes/makeup...ahhh


----------



## CellyCell

Ah damn, sucks, How much you make there?


----------



## MindySue

8.50 but hey, i have no bills, can buy whatever i want ..it's not bad.


----------



## CellyCell

true that.

thats not bad... its better than not working.

im watching VH1 100 hottest women thingy.

Avril lavigne is so annoying...


----------



## MindySue

and NOT hot. i think she looks like a mouse. yuckkk. even WITH makeup and photoshop she still looks bad IMO. and without it, even worse.

im going to bed though! good night


----------



## CellyCell

haha yeah. whats worse it big tooth hilary duff is there too. eeek.

alright night. im off soon too.


----------



## MindySue

well i like hilary, lol.

ugh i just like popped out of bed to check my favorite clothing sites. ugh. im so addicted.


----------



## CellyCell

what, forever 21?


----------



## magosienne

hey guys !!! (agree about Avril Lavigne!)

guess what reappeared this morning? conjunctivitis, again. this time, i'm throwing away my mascara. i still have the meds my doc gave me. i'm putting as much drops as i can as i'm supposed to work tomorrow.


----------



## pinksugar

i hate conjunctivitis! sucks!! hope you feel better soon


----------



## magosienne

it's better now, but i'm so frustrated. i look like i haven't slept in days!


----------



## daer0n

ack Mag, that sucks!

oh guess what, Dr. Who is back here, it will be on next week again, with the new girl now, i think i might take a peek and see how it is





i bought a scale yesterday, well, my hubby bought it for me, and i weighed myself and i have lost 35 pounds!

im happy about it but the thing is, i still have to lose 20 something more -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but, that means that, by the time my baby is 6-8 months old i will have lost it all!

he's 4 months and a half





whoohoo!


----------



## pinksugar

wow, 6-8 months old, that's pretty good for losing baby weight! good luck Nuri!


----------



## daer0n

Thank you Rosie!

well its taking me longer this time though,





last time after having my daughter i lost it in three months, mind you, last time i only gained 20 pounds, which is 10 kgs, and that is the "normal weight" to gain during pregnancy, but this time i gained twice as much *sniff

oh well, im happy that im losing it all already, very happy





i watched Shrek the third last night, i didnt like it as much as Shrek I, hmmph.

The Shrekies were cute though lol


----------



## magosienne

lol, next week there's the series finale. can't wait to see it ! (hehe, Jack returns for the last 3 episodes, mmm that actor is so sexy).


----------



## daer0n

Jack?

hmm, who is the actor?

i want to see his sexyness lol!


----------



## pinksugar

LOL. I like sexy actors. They make tv worthwhile.


----------



## daer0n

yeah, i agree^^





i just finished downloading another movie, im on a download rampage lol!


----------



## magosienne

loool ! it's John Barrowman, you may have seen him on Torchwood (has it been aired in Canada?).


----------



## daer0n

hmm, im gonna go search for a pic of him lol


----------



## daer0n

He's handsome!


----------



## magosienne

i think i'm going to the library, i have books to bring back since the end of may (oops). maybe i'll find the book i wanna read from Fiona McIntosh.

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He's handsome!http://www.gavinbarkerassociates.co....-barrowman.jpg

hehe


----------



## daer0n

Well, you know what, its nice to know that pretty girls are also smart



^^

most people think that pretty and smart dont mix lol

so there is a proof that that isnt true





Well, im off to work out, i have to do it right now since my husband will be home early today and he takes over my computer and i cant do anything -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

talk later Mag, have fun with the books!


----------



## MindySue

hi

yes celly, forever 21!


----------



## Jesskaa

oh my lord. i slept until 1:17!


----------



## MindySue

haha. i woke up at 11:40 to shower and make sure my hair was dry before work,

but it wont be. it will still be damp by 4.


----------



## Jesskaa

I got up like 7am and watched a saved by the bell but i was having a good dream so i went back to it.

but im really mad that i slept until 1.. cause i got stuff todo today that i dont feel like doing.


----------



## Lia

Yay, today i'm going home!


----------



## MindySue

wooo!

Funny or Die - Good Cop, Baby Cop

so funny..not as funny as the oirginal landlord one though.


----------



## Jesskaa

i dont wanna pack.


----------



## MindySue

im so sick of my dad cutting me down. just leave me the hell alone.

stop calling me stupid and making fun of/critisizing basically EVERYTHING i do.


----------



## Jesskaa

Mindy you were in my dream lastnight.

LOL.


----------



## MindySue

lol what did i do


----------



## Jesskaa

just so you know i was weird dreams.

well you lived here in PA and so did your boyfriend..

and i was at the movies and we had a long line for it for some reason.. and i was with a boy named Jason and then you got out of a car with your boyfriend and you were inline behind us. And i happend to turn around and i was like "Do i know you?" and you were like "yeah! from makeuptalk."

and i was like "YEAH" and introduced me to your boyfriend and stuff.

idk, it was WEIRD. lol.


----------



## MindySue

lol nice





never had a dream about something from mut before


----------



## Jesskaa

I have. I have the most strangest dreams ever.


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, you know what, its nice to know that pretty girls are also smart



^^most people think that pretty and smart dont mix lol

so there is a proof that that isnt true





Well, im off to work out, i have to do it right now since my husband will be home early today and he takes over my computer and i cant do anything -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

talk later Mag, have fun with the books!

lol ! exactly !!my library sucks, i went out with two books, and one is probably the only decent member of all the books from breton authors. pfff i should have gone directly to one of my fave bookstores instead. tomorrow i'll try to go to the other library during my lunch break. lol, i don't even know where i'll eat, probably i'll buy something at monoprix and then try to find that fiona mcintosh book or the last Martin i didn't read yet.

i'm watching Die Hard 2, can't wait for the 4 !!


----------



## CellyCell

My face got burnt at work today. Ugggh.

I got a weird ass farmer tan. Haha. I hate this weather. Its too brutal for me.


----------



## Jesskaa

im adding new ringtones to my phone.


----------



## daer0n

hey celly, since you couldnt get those TJ videos from demonoid, i uploaded the beginners one to megaupload, i will pm you the link.


----------



## CellyCell

Woop. Its downloading to 50% now. Much faster than torrents. Ha.

Thanks again!


----------



## MindySue

i got my forever 21 order today and i love everything i got. i was gonna post what i got but half the stuff is already sold out online so i couldnt get pics.


----------



## Jesskaa

aww cool mindy.


----------



## MindySue

i tried to take a nap but i couldnt sleep..so i listened to music and made me want to upload a new song to my profile so im going to..


----------



## pinksugar

I'm doing an assignment I forgot to hand in. Oops. They extended the dates until which they would accept late assignments til today


----------



## MindySue

i just realized i cant buy forever 21 when i go to canada cause they don't ship there...and i dont think theres a store there if they dont even SHIP there.

CRIES. its my favorite


----------



## pinksugar

nevermind Mindy.. at least you don't live in the colonies. Every time I find cool things on the internet they either dont ship internationally, or they cost extra. You can always shop online, and send it to your parent's house, or a friend's house, and get them to bring it up when they visit you, or to post it to you!

Plus, maybe canada has something even better than forever 21 that you'll like


----------



## MindySue

yeah thats true - i wont have money anyways ill be a poor college student. haha

cant work up there.


----------



## pinksugar

that sucks... I'm trying to decide what to do after this year - I can complete my degree here, then stay another year to do honours, or try to do a post graduate degree overseas without honours. Not sure yet. I can work wherever in europe because I have an english passport, so money would not be the problem.

Plus I don't know what I want to do. I can't keep doing degrees forever unless I marry a rich guy who wants a trophy wife! moohahaha


----------



## MindySue

that would be nice, eh?

im not gonna have fun downloading all my music again...all 700 or something songs..since i lost em all...ahhh..slowly i guess.


----------



## pinksugar

oh that sucks. I should really put all my music on cds in case something happens to them, but i cant decide how divide them, since I have so many. Year? genre? song titles? band titles? it does my head in trying to think of it, LOL


----------



## MindySue

i didnt have time to cause it just died on me. and i had to format.

i hate when people try to force religion on you. like my dads side of the family is so religious they always get into debates about whats right and what isnt. in my experience religious people have been the worst hypocrits and the worst people in general, of course not everyone..and i mean religious by thats all they talk about is god/have strict beliefs. its also the 'born again' ones that are the worst!

i got a card from my aunt on my dads side that said may god bless you on your graduation day. ook??? what an odd thing to relate to god, i mean whatever i can see for christmas and stuff but a graduation? and they know im not relgious, nor is my dad, but theyre critisizing him for it and trying to shove religion in his/my familys face.


----------



## pinksugar

haha, I just don't see why people put it on bumper stickers or their signatures. Like, that's great, I respect the fact that you're religious, but I think it should be private. It's like me putting 'I like to screw my boyfriend doggy style' as a signature. Like, I'm sure many people do it that way, and that's good for you, but you know what? not everyone wants or needs to know.

I think it's inappropriate on a graduation card too! silly people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Colorlicious

just buttin in to say hola!


----------



## Lia

Hey! I finally arrived home! I'm tired! Tomorrow i'll tell all the story about my trip. It was almost a soap opera

But first, pics of my new sandal!

PS: the legs on the Â´pic are my younger sister's legs


----------



## pinksugar

Lia those shoes are totally HOT. And your sister has nice legs, tee hee


----------



## MindySue

yeah nice shoes

LOL rosie yeah TMI


----------



## Lia

Yeah



and they're quite comfy also , not very high and doesn't hurt

I bought also another sandal, but that one is less flashy - later i'll take a pic and post


----------



## MindySue

ok


----------



## pinksugar

lol I couldn't think of another example!


----------



## MindySue

lol it's ok that one was entertaining!


----------



## pinksugar

its like those lil fishes on peoples cars. ARG makes me so annoyed, lol.

I'm just bitter because I went out with a catholic boy once. His parents didn't have a problem with him staying at my house, in my room, but once we went to a party at one of his friend's houses, and stayed over. Their mums conspired to make sure that the boys slept upstairs and the girls slept downstairs, like the mother at the house we were at said 'his mum asked that you sleep on separate levels'

Ok, first of all, we were both legal adults. Second of all, we weren't going to do anything right there in front of all the other guests and third of all, I don't appreciate being spoken to like a child. I would have respected their house rules without being treated like that.

Stupid religious people


----------



## MindySue

mmhmm!!


----------



## pinksugar

yay handed that assignment in. I'm getting high on coffee. Stupid bf giving me a coffee machine for my birthday. I'm going to overdose on caffiene


----------



## MindySue

mm..latte sounds good right now. dont need the calories though.


----------



## pinksugar

omg he's making me fat too! LOL


----------



## MindySue

to him

hahaha


----------



## pinksugar

lol. Stupid boys! And now you've got me addicted to maroon 5 again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

good they rock


----------



## TylerD

I changed this site to black it looks so aweosme now


----------



## MindySue

but your fonts black

how does that work

nevermind i saw for myself


----------



## pinksugar

I like mine pink


----------



## MindySue

i like blue 3 cause it goes faster.


----------



## pinksugar

i tried the other colours... but I missed my familiar pink, so I changed back, LOL.

far out, I have to go to work soon. I hate work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

im going to bed!! its 1:26 am here.

i made it to 4000 posts woohoo, 1000 more to go..so close i can feel it!


----------



## pinksugar

it's 3:28pm here.. I wish I could have a nap.. but then I'd be late for work. Blah. I'm almost at 2000! yay!


----------



## CellyCell

Wow.

Ive had my window open to MUTalk since 3 pm yesterday. Haha.

I went out with my TinaHO since she came back from Rosarito in Mehhhhico.

Well, yeah - later today we're going to MAC. Woop.

I want hella e/s. And some more blushes. Im freaking addicted. Ha. Spending my savings on that. And we're also hitting Olive Garden. Their calamari is THE BEST! mmmm. Cant it


----------



## pinkey0jing

Maroon 5 latest album rocks~!


----------



## pla4u

Gust saying..HELLO!..

WOW this thread sur is hanibng in there ...


----------



## pinksugar

reckon. Everyone wants to talk to jess... LOL


----------



## Lia

Good morning! (or g' night to Rosie)

Here's the pics of the other sandal (now it's my legs on the pic - you can see because of the lack of tan)


----------



## pinksugar

oooh they look comfy. I like them too!


----------



## Lia

Yeah




I needed new 'war sandals' , plus this serves to go out at night to - have a dinner or something like that

And both sandals were quite cheap! The tiger one costed 39 reais and the beige, 50 .


----------



## pinksugar

yay!!! 2000 posts!


----------



## Lia

Congrats Rosie!

I think i'm gonna start dieting this month


----------



## pinksugar

im so lazy.. i should diet, but its so hard... sigh


----------



## Lia

I agree... But even boyfriend is on a diet, i should stick to one too! I'm having troubles to download the workout video i want


----------



## pinksugar

haha, my bf would disappear if he went on a diet. He's such a stick. AND, he eats bad stuff all the time. What a jerk! lol.

I love shoes.. i wanna wear my sandals, but its so freezing. I feel so cold unless I'm in boots!


----------



## Lia

My bf is well-built and tall but has a tendency of getting fat - he likes to eat



But he's very strong at the mo (and hot hot hot - he got back to the gym and now he's getting a 6-pack! he already has beautiful torso and arms)


----------



## pinksugar

I wish I was hot! i'm too fat!! I LOVE food. I wish I had one of those naturally thin bodies, lol.


----------



## Lia

I wish too! Things would be so much easier! I love food also. I made a deal with him that we'll only eat fish when we go out (and maybe chicken)

I'm a bit fat too - weigh 63kg and height 1,58m...


----------



## pinksugar

well i figure it's winter. No one will see my fat, LOL.

But seriously, I should diet too. Maybe I'll start and we can see how we both go! we should write a list of what we eat for a week and see if we're healthy eaters or not!


----------



## Lia

It'd be a nice idea.

I think that tonight i'll try to download the video i want - megaupload is being *****y now



And i tried to use an anonymous surfing, but it didn't work


----------



## pinksugar

I use limewire. It works good. I can never figure torrent programs out


----------



## Lia

Yeah - but this isn't a torrent- otherwise i'd already be downloading it


----------



## pinksugar

Well I hope you get it.. i hate when it's halfway through and the person you're downloading from goes offline!! arg!


----------



## magosienne

i have trouble downloading the DDR (as in Dance Dance Revolution) software i want. it's japanese and very funny. basically a music plays and you have to press the arrows on your keyboard as they appear on the screen and you have to follow the pace !!



the cool thing is you can also buy a special carpet, link it to your comp (usb) and do your gym !!



i so want one, and i'm not afraid of looking ridiculous


----------



## Lia

Ah i used to play it , but i prefer pump it up (it1s korean and have 5 arrows)


----------



## magosienne

lol Lia, i prefer 4 arrows, and i'm a beginner, so let's not start too hard.


----------



## MindySue

i cant believe i slept till 2. 12 hours of sleep. yuck.


----------



## magosienne

sometimes your body needs more sleep, it's great to have 12 hours of sleep !


----------



## MindySue

whenever i pass like 10 hours my body feels sore and gross - which it does now. i just never get out of bed. ill wake up like 5 times and just roll over again.


----------



## magosienne

apparently too much sleep is as bad as not enough. whatever, as logn as i have 7 hours of sleep, i can work properly the day after (under, and i'm in a zombie mode lol).

i'm going to eat (8pm here). see ya later !!


----------



## MindySue

byebye!!


----------



## Lia

Ah, but it's not that difficult - to me it's harder the 4 arrow scheme!

I bought some new earphones! They're so good!


----------



## magosienne

mines are sony, they're great !

lol, i've already played with 4 arrows, so it's not that complicated to me, and it's so much fun !


----------



## MindySue

i always feel super duper when i get out of the shower


----------



## magosienne

me too, and i love scented shower gels, hmm, my coconut !!! i'm officially a human being when i've eaten my breakfast and took my shower.

i'm off, i'm gonna watch a tv show, it's average, but there's an actor i like in it, it's Patrick Bauchau, you may know him from The Pretender as Sydney (loved that show !!).


----------



## daer0n

dum dee dum


----------



## magosienne

hey Nuri !!! how are you ?


----------



## MindySue

my moms *****ing as always!


----------



## magosienne

it seems like sometimes we have bad days with our parents, sometimes good ones.

and sometimes more bad days than good.






take comfort you're gonna leave their house soon.


----------



## MindySue

nah she *****es everyday

other than that it's been a good day with her

but theres no days without *****ing trust me.


----------



## daer0n

HI Mag, im doing good, thank you!

i see you arent very happy about your mom's mood Mindy.. :S

Menopause maybe?


----------



## MindySue

nah shes being pretty good it's just she has to complain atleast once.

im in a pleasant mood, i just got paid, just bought myself a moon cup haha. and plan to buy more clothes.


----------



## daer0n

oh gosh, that mooncup creeps me out &gt;.&lt;

i would never use it, good luck with it though lol

well, good thing she is being good, but, menopause can be a posibility lol

my mom has menopause since i remember, always *****ing, im so glad im far away from her lol i feel sorry for my son that has to put up with her though


----------



## MindySue

i duno why it creeps you out, but ohwell. i like the idea it doesnt go way up near the cervix like tampons do. and it's very environmental. and it saves loads of money if you think about it. it grossed me out a few years ago when i heard about it but i think i matured enough to like the idea.

she has been going through menopause for 10+ years now or so she claims, she just uses it as an excuse for nastiness.


----------



## daer0n

hm, same with my mom, they should be menopause pals -_o

it creeps me out becuase i picture this in my head: being inside, catching all the blood, and me taking it out with it being filled right up with it, and blood splatters all over the walls and on the floor, eek.


----------



## daer0n

i got the chills just from describing that lol

oh well, whatever works for everyone and makes you feel comfy





im off to working out, im addicted now, yesterday i weighed 72 kgs, and today im 71, i lost a kg in one day  that would be two pounds, woot!

Talk later!

P.S.

where did Mag go?


----------



## MindySue

nice!! i duno. bye bye nury


----------



## magosienne

yay Nuri !!!

i'm sorry, i went to watch a tv show, i know it's stupid, but it's a 12 part story (you know, those crappy summer tv shows), i watched the beginning last week, and i'm just curious to see how it ends. besides, it's not often i see those actors and i like watching crappy stuff, it's brain relaxing lol.

now a few more posts and i'm going to bed, it's 11:30 pm and i have work tomorrow.

see ya later guys


----------



## MindySue

laters


----------



## CellyCell

Heading off to MAC in a moment. Waiting for my friend to pick me up. Woop.

Im STARVING... lord o' mighty. I want my soup/salad from Olive Garden NOW!


----------



## MindySue

aw i wanna go to mac, im in desperate need for new e/s





have fun!


----------



## CellyCell

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i got the chills just from describing that loloh well, whatever works for everyone and makes you feel comfy





im off to working out, im addicted now, yesterday i weighed 72 kgs, and today im 71, i lost a kg in one day  that would be two pounds, woot!

Talk later!

P.S.

where did Mag go?





Woop!!Good job. I checked the video but have yet done the workout since Ive been NOT home from morning until night. Bah.

Ill get on it the minute I have the time and give you a feed back, thanks for uploading it tho!!

I just got back from MAC. Spent $90 bucks. I really need to stop spending my money. Ha. Right now, a friend is coming to my house so we can walk around my community. Thankfully, it aint brutally hot! Phew.






Oh yah, I keep forgetting to log off MUTalk... so its seems like Im on this all day. Haha, I got a life - just forgetfull :S. I think this is my first post of the day... lol.


----------



## MindySue

lol celly i think it stops saying youre on after youre idle? i duno


----------



## CellyCell

Really? Hmm.

My legs are sore from walking.

Watching 'So You Think You Can Dance' - Cedric needs to leave. Ick.


----------



## Shelley

I am stuffed. I ate mushroom &amp; green pepper pizza for supper. I plan on going to bed shortly. It's only 10:33pm but this old woman is tired.


----------



## MindySue

have a good night


----------



## magosienne

hey guys !!!

my mom (i don't think i told you) is on a diet, and she talked about me to her endocrinologist. and apparently it's something about my ovaries and hormones that makes me having big loss of blood and periods every 4 weeks and also that's why i still have acne at 23. i'm going to take an appointment as soon as i have my final schedule at work, and i think i'm also gonna see her for a diet, i have a good idea of what to eat, but honestly, i need more control over my my meals, and if i don't loose weight at 23, i'm afraid i will always push it later, and never do it. besides, i hate those days when i feel like a big whale and almsot look like it.


----------



## Aprill

I hope everything turns out ok, Aude, I went walking today, and it felt good except for the fact that It was so darn hot, I actually felt a little burning in my tummy, which mean I have muscles there!!!! LOL


----------



## magosienne

loool ! Thanks Aprill.

i reached my goal of 4800 posts so i'm going to bed. bye, see ya all tomorrow


----------



## Lia

Bye! I was trying tofind my old ddr songs , but so far no luck





PS: at least i found where to download them again!


----------



## Shelley

I just updated my notepad, added new makeup pics.

Tomorrow I have an appt with a sports medicine doctor, hopefully he will refer me to a specialist/surgeon.


----------



## CellyCell

Ooo. Imma check it out.

I need to update my notepad. I have so much more stuff added.

I'll do that if I have nothing else to do tomorrow. =(


----------



## Aprill

nice notepad Shelley


----------



## daer0n

Nice Shelley, you have lots of cool stuff


----------



## MindySue

man it's so lonely here without jess, the page hasnt even changed since yesterday


----------



## daer0n

yep, its cause no one posts as much as she does lol

and i have to look at threads and go through them so, i have no time to post here :/

but i try


----------



## MindySue

actually i post more than her haha just no one is in here usually to talk to unless it's her.


----------



## pinksugar

I come in probably once every second day, and stay on for a long time, lol. I like talking to you guys in here


----------



## MindySue

we like talking to you too.


----------



## magosienne

i won't be much here, i'm working full time next week, the boss didn't know if he could have us all on full time, and finally it is a full time job. more money at the end of the month





but i'll still come here at the end of the day





my nose is killing me. it's either preventing me from breathing



, or i have to carry kleenex boxes with me all the time



, there's a nice little annoying little white pimple on it, and the skin is completely dry ! WTF ????





i tried my mom's milky makeup remover on it, and whoah, this stuff is really good, it takes off all your makeup and moisturizes the skin (it's from AvÃ¨ne, for sensitive and dry skins). thank goodness i still had some dehydrated &amp; oily skins face moisturizer ! (from Bioderma this one, too bad you can't have it in the us).

i'm downloading some firefox themes.

i bought a new box of cereals (quinoa&amp;chocolate), this stuff is really addicting, i even caught my mom eating some with her yogurt





i'm going to eat, see ya later guys !


----------



## MindySue

ive always wanted to try avene!

hey aude ill be cought up to you soon then



maybe even make it to elite before you! haha. im so persistent.


----------



## Aprill

you guys dont have far to go until you are elite


----------



## MindySue

yes woohoo





and when that moment comes you best bet ill be celebrating


----------



## magosienne

loooool!

hey, no way you're joining the elite before me !!!


----------



## MindySue

lol we'll see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

granted you could get there way sooner if you tried


----------



## magosienne

i'm trying to do that before monday actually. i'm counting my posts !!

i'm going to bed, night guys, see ya tomorrow !!


----------



## MindySue

bye byes!

when you come back ill be ahead of you. LOL jk


----------



## CellyCell

so this thread created your high post counts, mindy?

haha - cus ive been a member some months more than you and youve WAY surpassed me. haha.

i like to write essays in my posts, haha. maybe thats why.


----------



## MindySue

well i go all over the place


----------



## Lenity

I can't sleep D=


----------



## pinksugar

my throat hurts! and I cant play any music cos my baby bunny is sleeping in my room away from the tv in the lounge. LOL


----------



## magosienne

lol that's too cute !!

my cat's in my bro's room, i think it's because i closed my room's door, but i didn't want her to play with my dad's camera cable ! pff, yeah, and who gave you the cat herb we bought this morning? and who had to wake up at 6AM and open the door so you could go annoy my parents in their room and demand your food?

oh well, i'm sure she'll come back soon, after all, my bed is also hers



.

pfff, my town's library sent me a letter for books i had already brought back. i know i was late that's why i came there last week, you morons !! if you could only change your system maybe there'd be more scifi books grrr.


----------



## MindySue

aww cute


----------



## magosienne

talking about pets, guess who's the big fury thing on my bed?


----------



## Aprill

aww, your kitty



You think you gonna make 5000 today?


----------



## CellyCell

Heading off to Frisco today.

Hopefully we'll see baby Alyssa, my cousin at my Uncle's house.

They live in South San Francisco.

I made a photobucket album if anyone wants to check them out:

CellyShare - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

I look a hot mess in a few photos, forgive me. Haha.


----------



## Aprill

she's a sweetie


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww, your kitty




You think you gonna make 5000 today? lol, probably not today (hmm, it's still saturday here, almost 11pm), but i plan on making 5000 before monday lol. niark niark, just to see how much i can post in a weekend



.


----------



## Lia

LOL at you





I have a party to go today, but unfortunately i can't take bruno with me


----------



## magosienne

that's too bad



try to have fun anyway





hey, it certainly looks like i'm gonna make this, i AM crazy















:laughing :







































:drunken_smi lie:


























hehe that's me smilies abusing you, sorry.

bump !!


----------



## MindySue

haha ...scared


----------



## pinksugar

woah thats the most smilies I've seen in one post!

How is everyone today


----------



## Lia

I'm fine and you! Spent the whole day with bf, and i have a slight tan ... And maybe i'll start to go to the gym again - not sure yet. The only problem is that my internet is being kinda biatchy right now and it's going really slow :/ But that's not a big issue


----------



## pinksugar

I'm good! my bunny is not happy because we have builders at our house.. he doesn't like all the noise! poor baby..

I had to go out and snuggle him because he got scared


----------



## MindySue

aw poor bunny


----------



## Shelley

Rosie your bunny is cute.





You would think the house is on fire according to Ember (my pet bird). He just came flying into the room at warp speed and whining away. He looked scared. I thought he was going to crash into the back of my head, lol. I thought what are you so scared about. I was trying to get him onto my hand and in the process he bit my lip. Ouch! They have sharp beaks, lol. Anyways I headed into the living room and heard the fireworks, celebration for Canada Day. I guess the noise scares him.


----------



## pinksugar

ouch! one of my ex boyfriends had a parrot. That bird was so funny. It used to hear us talking in the morning and creep up the blankets trailing on the floor to sit on the bed with us.

She'd also screech if no one paid any attention to her.

The rabbit is being naughty today - he didn't want me to put him away so he's trying to dig under his food bowl to get to the cage door, so he can poke his head out and look like a prisoner.


----------



## MindySue

yeah my aunts bird screeched SO loud when you left the room that it hurt my ears..and they had to get rid of it eventually.


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ouch! one of my ex boyfriends had a parrot. That bird was so funny. It used to hear us talking in the morning and creep up the blankets trailing on the floor to sit on the bed with us.
She'd also screech if no one paid any attention to her.

The rabbit is being naughty today - he didn't want me to put him away so he's trying to dig under his food bowl to get to the cage door, so he can poke his head out and look like a prisoner.

That's hilarious about the parrot climbing up the blankets lol.
LOL about your bunny looking like a prisoner.

Budgies are not as loud as a large parrot but sometimes he can be obnoxious with certain yells.

Ember is such a drama queen. Today he flew into the kitchen, landed on top of the cupboards. He knows how to fly out of the kitchen, but instead started to whimper loudly, so I would come in to see him, lol. As soon as I stepped into the kitchen, he zoomed over my head and back to his cage, lol.


----------



## MindySue

hehe


----------



## CellyCell

I dislike birds -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We have had 3 that passed away from age...

...it's bliss. I'm cruel I know. But they make constant noises - irks me.

1 more to go. Muah ha.


----------



## MindySue

ITA celly


----------



## Colorlicious

birds...once when i was little, we use to have these 2 parakeets, and my mom hated how their feathers were everywhere around the house so during the day she decided to put them outside, well, turns out my momma forgot to put them back in that night, and it turned out to be a coooold night, and next thing i know, i'm going outside the next day and i see my 2 birdies dead on the floor....stiff....not moving....omg i was soooo mad at my mom! lol damn what memories i have ha


----------



## pinksugar

poor birdies





Lots of people seem to dislike birds. I guess they're kind of sharp beaked and claw footed or something..

I like their feather 'pants' LOL. So cute. My sister got chased by a parrot once. It nipped at her heels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

aww thats sad.


----------



## pinksugar

so tired. I want to take a nap but I feel like the bunny needs a bit of time out of his cage. What to do, what to do! If I take him out, he'll do naughty things like nibble power cords if I don't watch him properly!

Im going out to dinner tonight, to celebrate my sister's settlement on a property. How excitement. It's finally all done. Contracts signed, keys handed over.. all that remains is for her to move in, but she's renting it out for 6 months first


----------



## CellyCell

Is it afternoon for you, Rosie?

Take the wabbit out for a bit.

I really want to buy fishes - I miss them around the house. I had one that lasted me a year and a half. Really long time for them little fishes you buy at Walmart. My dad had bought more fishes and decided to give our lone soldier new clean water - but it was too cold for him and he died.



I was so pissed.

When my work ends for the summer - I'mma go out and buy a few and keep them in my room. I got this HUGE wine glass for my 21st bday. It was a gag-gift and meant to fill it up with alcohol, anyway... I might use it for a bowl.

Dunno... hmm


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif poor birdies





Lots of people seem to dislike birds. I guess they're kind of sharp beaked and claw footed or something..

I like their feather 'pants' LOL. So cute. My sister got chased by a parrot once. It nipped at her heels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Post more pictures of Willum!


----------



## MindySue

i second that notion!


----------



## pinksugar

lol, ok. I uploaded some more for you guys!






That's my Dad holding him






on Mum's lap






He likes to climb right up onto my shoulder






He can actually climb/jump up and over things more than 1.5 times his height when he's stretched out!


----------



## Lia

Aww, cute, he's listening your tummy


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, ok. I uploaded some more for you guys!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...ess/avatar.jpg

That's my Dad holding him

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...s/102_0322.jpg

on Mum's lap

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...s/000_0036.jpg

He likes to climb right up onto my shoulder

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...s/000_0035.jpg

He can actually climb/jump up and over things more than 1.5 times his height when he's stretched out!

AAwwwwwww cute!Just checing in before running off to work

hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Lia

Hey Paula, nice to see you


----------



## Lia

Ah, mom is too afraid that i'd get pregnant and she'll buy my BC today. Haha, she doesn't know i'm cooking bruno. I won't tell him for a while , and if she does i'll say to him that it takes 3 months of taking it to be fully effective (which is not a lie, LOL). He'll believe me





Yeah, you understood that i don't wanna have sex with him yet


----------



## magosienne

lol that's your choice Lia





i'm back from work, gosh i hate my bus, it goes from south to north right through Paris so of course it's a very popular line, but i hate it because it's always crowded. and people forget their manners grr.

my cat is sleeping on my bed, so cute !! i don't know why, this morning she was hiding under my bed





Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, ok. I uploaded some more for you guys!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...ess/avatar.jpg

That's my Dad holding him

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...s/102_0322.jpg

on Mum's lap

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...s/000_0036.jpg

He likes to climb right up onto my shoulder

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v8...s/000_0035.jpg

He can actually climb/jump up and over things more than 1.5 times his height when he's stretched out!

awww, so cute !!!! more, more, more !!!!!


----------



## pinksugar

Lia, I reckon you should wait until you feel ready. It took me 11 months with my first boyfriend. ELEVEN! lol.

mags, how annoying is it about buses! I hate standing on the bus, and being squished by fat people..


----------



## MindySue

he's so cute i just wanna eat him! haha just kidding! soo adorable though, i want a bunny..and a piggie!!


----------



## pinksugar

lol, I want a piggie too! love animals in general


----------



## MindySue

yep. animals rule. thats why i could never eat them





500 more posts to go !!


----------



## pinksugar

500 posts til what? elite club? yay!


----------



## MindySue

yeah! maybe ill do it by the end of the week.


----------



## pinksugar

I'll do it by the end of the YEAR. Maybe


----------



## MindySue

lol






im determined.


----------



## pinksugar

I reckon! you post so many times a day! I'm barely up to 12 posts a day! you're like twice that or more! eep!


----------



## MindySue

haha ..yeah but i have no life you see, so id rather take your less posts and actually have a life.


----------



## pinksugar

i dont have much of a life.. seriously, now im not at uni i thought id have more time, but it feels like i have less. How does that work! plus im incapable of getting up earlier than 10:30 and I waste the day. Like today, I'm working 5-8, so I have to leave my house to catch the bus at 4, which means getting ready by 3:30, which means doing nothing LOL.

SO yeah, I waste so much time. Grump


----------



## MindySue

yeah..man i cant wait to go to canada!!! so i can have a life.

i tried to reply to your fashion thread but crap i realized i have no ideas. lol


----------



## pinksugar

lol me either! im screwed. I'll just have to go naked.


----------



## MindySue

im sure nobody would mind hahaha


----------



## pinksugar

lol, I think i'd get cold. I guess I'll have to go and buy something...


----------



## sat-chit-ananda

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so tired. I want to take a nap but I feel like the bunny needs a bit of time out of his cage. What to do, what to do! If I take him out, he'll do naughty things like nibble power cords if I don't watch him properly!
Im going out to dinner tonight, to celebrate my sister's settlement on a property. How excitement. It's finally all done. Contracts signed, keys handed over.. all that remains is for her to move in, but she's renting it out for 6 months first






Congrats to your sister! That is definitely a cause for celebration since housing affordability all across Australia is at an all-time low. 
Your bunny is quite a handful...chewing on cables and all...but so soft and cuddly looking all the same.

I'm a dog person and this is Kisho, our 1-year-old Maremma Sheepdog we adopted from the RSPCA last October after our old dog passed away. He's always digging holes in the backyard and he just destroyed...totally dug up and stomped all over...our veggie patch! Not happy about that.


----------



## MindySue

aw dog


----------



## pinksugar

awww, what a cute dog!! so big! lol about the vege patch.. rabbits and guineapigs may be small but they cause heaps of havoc in gardens, LOL.


----------



## MindySue

aww this makes me want a bunny hahaha..soo bad.


----------



## pinksugar

lol! he'd prolly get along with your cat! theyre supposed to be as intelligent as cats anyway.

im just worried that we wont ever be able to let him out in our garden because he'll find some tiny hole and squeeze through.


----------



## MindySue

i so want a white bunny to go with my white cat.

i would totally get one if i wasnt leaving for college. i want to con my boyfriend into getting one to keep at his apartment.

my cats deaf and i always want to let him free because he gets so sad watching the other kitties go out, so i have to keep him on a leash, and i feel so bad..but i just cant let him go. so i know how you feel. he could get run over he cant hear cars coming, or other dangerous animals..


----------



## pinksugar

yeah.. we'll prolly get a leash for willum, but at the moment he's just a little bit small for one. Ok, a lot small, LOL.

I'm going to work in another sec. Boo. On the plus side, I made the best mac cheese for lunch!


----------



## MindySue

mmm i love that stuff


----------



## Lia

It's late and i can't sleep.

Ah, and for those of you who got furious with the brazilian yogurt thread , i discovered an interesting info there, go check it out!


----------



## Lia

Ah, yesterday i did a new HAIR EXPERIMENT (LOL): i mashed half an avocado (it was too much, i admit - i used what was left as a cream for the body and it's moisturizing) with some conditioner on the blender until it became like a thick conditioner, washed my hair with shampoo and then put on a lot on my hair until every piece of my hair was covered and green (LOL).

Then i spent 40/45 min (i was playing , so i don't know really) with it and a shower cap on my head (prevents leakage) and then i took it off and used a bit of conditioner on my hair just to untangle it and remove the tiny bits of avocado that could have stayed.

When my hair dried, wow - shiny and soft hair, and it doesn't look like a dry mess anymore! Yay!

You can use honey in the mixture also - i didn't have, so i didn't use.


----------



## pinksugar

that sounds really nice


----------



## Lia

Yeah, and the avocado smell already vanished - which is good for those who don't like it much.

How you're doing, Rosie? And mr. Willum?

My bf traveled to another city because of its job, but he'll be back Saturday


----------



## pinksugar

haha, I am just sitting around in my pyjamas. Willum is in his cage. Earlier I was giving him a cuddle and he climbed onto my shoulder. He likes to sit there. When I was putting him back he licked my neck and my hands - rabbits lick you to show affection and that they're trying to bond with you. He's naughty sometimes, but he's SO adorable!


----------



## magosienne

loool !!

i need to wash some clothes, i need to watch my new shoes because of course, it rained for 15 minutes and i had to go out of work at the same time grrrrrrrrrr.

i had stupid jerks on the phone who don't understand a word i say (i DO speak french you b**ch) and hey at least i didn't registered my daughter without caring about my daughter's social insurance but hey if she's having hospital radios or smthg, i won't have to pay the bill, _you will_, and yes it is compulsory just like your social insurance. and be thankful you have one !!!!!

and no i don't know the address of the general social insurance of a small town i bet isn't even on the map, i only know those for my student social insurance, damn go to your townhall and ask about it or just look in the phonebook, hey at least i didn't do like them i told you where to go and what you had to do, and if you're not happy tell that to those who made the law!!!!!

oh yeah, and the girl (don't even know her name) who gives the lunch tickets and the paychecks walked into the room where we eat our lunch, and i don't know why, she told me "you tupperware box is cute, but that's not what's she was made for". well i was eating my lunch and well that was quinoa, not something you can wrap in smthg so i took a tupperware box.





if someone can enlighten me on the meaning of that sentence, please do so. i'm still on the trial run so i only have the right to shut up, but you just wait. i'm not really the type of sitting there saying nothing and i also think with my guts before my brain, she might accidentally take my unappropriate fork in the face. pfff, that's not because she distributes the paycheck she can do what she want. i so wanted to tell to mind her own business.

yes, NOBODY insults MY tupperware box








i really needed to vent.


----------



## MindySue

oh man..i want a rabbit!! stop making me jealous rosie. lol

i wanna see pics of you hair lia. i bought a burts bees avacado hair mask once and it didnt do too much for it. maybe i shoiuld try that.


----------



## magosienne

i don't like much avocado, but that sounds like a good recipe. my hair's so dry everything will work on it lol. call me stupid, but i received a paycheck for the few days of work i did last week and i wanna spend that money on C shock and other makeup stuff instead of a hairdresser.


----------



## MindySue

ha i always want to spend it on clothes instead of makeup which i have so much clothes but i have like 5 eyeshadows right now. and lack or variety. ughh.. want mac e/s so bad


----------



## magosienne

me too !!! i have a huge list of things i want. i'm thinking maybe this time i'll go to the pro store and buy a palette.

hmm, i also need tee shirts and jeans.

and a new zipper for my jacket.

and coconut oil.

and japanese stuff at the grocery store.

and a bento (if i can find one there) at the sanrio shop).

and a watch because i don't like to rely on my cellphone.

and bangles.

lol, so many things i need to buy.


----------



## Jesskaa

hola.


----------



## Shelley

Hi Jess! How was your vacation to Florida?


----------



## Jesskaa

Pretty good.


----------



## MindySue

jesssssssss!

darn i was hoping to be at elite before you got back to impress you


----------



## Jesskaa

aww. well.




im never going to catch up two you.

hehehe. guess WHAT?!?!


----------



## MindySue

what??


----------



## Jesskaa

i have a story to tell.


----------



## MindySue

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i wanna hear it. but i have to go cause i have family here for the 4th and im up in my room on MUT when i shoiuldnt be hahaa..

i cant believe how much i missed you! this thread was dragggggingggg without you. tylers even more.

back in a few hours if you're on


----------



## Jesskaa

Alrighty. I should be.

I will tell later.


----------



## pla4u

Hi eveyone...

hope your Florida visit is going well Jess

Im waiting to hear your storry do tell


----------



## Jesskaa

Well its kinda.. cute?... but kinda strange.

But i was in florida, as you know.

And see my friend her names Dakota and her family travels to florida to for a gathering pretty much &amp; she has a cousin who lives like uhh 10 mins away from me? I met him like once. And i keep telling Dakota that he kept staring at me, when we'd go out to eat or whenever. And the night before he was leaving.. me and dakota got bored and decided to wakeup him up and ask him if he liked me. And all the kids/teenagers and one of her aunt &amp; uncles were sleeping in the living room. Anyways.. i went to bathroom and she wokeup him up and she was like "do you like jess??" and he was like "yes." and then i walked out and when to go get a drink and i heard her go "so ask her out." and i walked back in the living room and by then i was so sleepy. and i she told the what happened and i decided to go to sleep and like 15 minutes later he got up got a drink, and the next thing i know i heard him go "HEY JESS." and he scared me, and i jumped pretty bad and it was also really late. and i was like "yea?" and he just goes "wanna go out sometime?" and i froze. And i was like.. uhhh.. "sure!".

And now since like sunday we've been talking on the phone for atleast 2hrs a day.


----------



## pinksugar

awww, thats really sweet jess!


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh man..i want a rabbit!! stop making me jealous rosie. lol
i wanna see pics of you hair lia. i bought a burts bees avacado hair mask once and it didnt do too much for it. maybe i shoiuld try that.

I'll see if i manage to take some pics - right now is dark, plus i'm not feeling very good - i'm with a cold


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well its kinda.. cute?... but kinda strange.But i was in florida, as you know.

And see my friend her names Dakota and her family travels to florida to for a gathering pretty much &amp; she has a cousin who lives like uhh 10 mins away from me? I met him like once. And i keep telling Dakota that he kept staring at me, when we'd go out to eat or whenever. And the night before he was leaving.. me and dakota got bored and decided to wakeup him up and ask him if he liked me. And all the kids/teenagers and one of her aunt &amp; uncles were sleeping in the living room. Anyways.. i went to bathroom and she wokeup him up and she was like "do you like jess??" and he was like "yes." and then i walked out and when to go get a drink and i heard her go "so ask her out." and i walked back in the living room and by then i was so sleepy. and i she told the what happened and i decided to go to sleep and like 15 minutes later he got up got a drink, and the next thing i know i heard him go "HEY JESS." and he scared me, and i jumped pretty bad and it was also really late. and i was like "yea?" and he just goes "wanna go out sometime?" and i froze. And i was like.. uhhh.. "sure!".

And now since like sunday we've been talking on the phone for atleast 2hrs a day.

Yay! Cute! You rock


----------



## MindySue

awww what about your other guys lol


----------



## Jesskaa

aww.

I don't know about them, they haven't called. So, I talk to people who wanna talk to me.




like him.

My mom just walked in and started giving me a discussion about dating and she's like "you know all guys think with there ..... " and im just like not wanting to discuss it..it all started because i started talking about if i could go the movies with him maybe on saturday if he's not busy.

it was a weird converstation.


----------



## MindySue

hhahaha

im glad i never had any of those talks with my parents


----------



## Jesskaa

I was hoping to avoid. But my mom said .. "its not you im worried about.. ITS HIM!"

&amp; i feel like she's the one rushing things. haha. She walked in and asked me if i was in love and i was like "no?".


----------



## MindySue

lol!!!

no? haha great answer.


----------



## Jesskaa

I didn't know what to say. I was startled. lol.

just just opened the door and asked it out of blue.

she didn't even know his name &amp; i just happend to want to tell her when i was in florida so i did because i didn't want my mom knowing last.

but she's more obsessed with it then i am. she's told my brother and he comes in and goes.. "Im holding the popcorn at the movies.. IN THE MIDDLE of you too."

and stuff. its crazy, everybody is talking about it.. in his family &amp; mine!


----------



## MindySue

is it your first real date?

i remember my first boyfriend in 7th grade. was a big deal to my parents too haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

yes.

but its not like a date. I don't know if he's busy or not he's got a little sister who he has to watch so, he doesn't know if he's busy or not.

hahaha, sad thing is i'm in the 9th grade. My parents are strict with this stuff.


----------



## MindySue

thats not sad!

i wish i hadnt dated so young it seems kinda stupid.

i remember being in 8th grade and having a bf who kept saying "give me head" and at the time i was like wtf..and he eventually dumped me for being prude. we only pecked during the few months we dated. i remember his friends making fun of it, and i used to think he was joking when he was like..suck my ****. sorry to be vulgar but he used to say those exact words. looking back, he's a horny guy..he WASNT joking. im glad i never did anything with him, frigen jerk. i was too young!! i wasnt even THINKING about that stuff then, but obviously he was ..because his next girlfriend did many things to him that i did not do. haha.

anyways thinking back, i was so young and who in the 8th grade should know that much about sex and be experienced? no one. but many people were except for me. it's messed up to think about.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yeah I know what you mean. Some girls i know are very out there &amp; some girls arn't. Most guys i know do joke around with it a little but never like way you said that boy did.. atleast not to me.

but i can say i've been talking to kid for like hours everyday... and he hasen't said anything perverted to me. I'd remember if he did... But yet.. I haven't really known him allll that long. But i think its worth a try.

I guess being in the 9th grade its not too sad. But i don't know.

I don't really think im much like a normal 9th grader.. personally.


----------



## MindySue

and i think thats good!!

most kids are too advanced. me, im not at all. im still very unexperianced and i like it that way. in a lot of things.


----------



## Jesskaa

personally to me.. i see it as you never get your first kiss again.

i mean you have a first kiss with another person.

but you never get your first real kiss.

I wanna atleast look back on it and know i didn't waste it.

and all that other stuff that comes after kissing in a relationship that won't happen for AWHILE.

ha.

you know?

I'm very unexperianced.. very.


----------



## MindySue

yes i love the way you think

i only wish the people here thought the same, because we think the same, and therefore would be good friends.

but everyone either doesnt think that way or they lie to me and say they do because they want me to be impressed and then i find out theyre sluts and drink/have sex every weekend (oh boy ive been dissapointed SO many times, my bff from middle school had sex with like 5 guys before and she told me she was a virgin, i had to hear it from everyone else, and she never fully admitted it to me..she was ashamed but never honest with me) i coulda lived with her sex life cause she was a good friend but she lied about it and so many other things like not liking to drink and stuff yet getting drunk when we werent together.

its sad..i wish people were like me so i could have some good friends. the only people ive met like me have been online.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know.

I've got one friend whose just if more unexperianced then i am.

But she's weird about talking about guys.. who happends to be the cousin of the boy who i guess im going on my first date with.

And i'm just open about it.

But i know exactly what you mean.

there need to be a few more people outthere like us.


----------



## MindySue

My other bff from middle school was the same way as me, then she met my cousin..and they had sex pretty soon into their relationship because he was forward with her.

Yep, that broke off our friendship, the fact she got with my cousin and theyre still together, many years later. We just drifted. But the point, she was just as shy and unexperianced as me and then one day she just..did EVERYTHING. Lol. Like getting high, drunk, sex, you name it. Some people just don't do it because they havent had the opportunity yet, others wouldnt if they did. She wasnt one of those kind.


----------



## Jesskaa

thats sad.





i'm nervous about just going to the movies.

hahaha, i don't even wanna think about my first kiss.

which my mom keeps asking me if i've had it yet.

and i haven't and she doesn't believe me.

And im just nervous. ha.

I've had one friend whose had sex at the age of 15... atleast one friend whose told me.


----------



## MindySue

My first kiss wasnt anything special lol. Neither were any of the other kisses ive had after that.

Because I get wayy too freaking nervous and it becomes just a peck and then a quick shy turn away. I wont have any good kisses until I get unshy with my current boyfriend and we can actually have a more passionate, unnervous one.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha.

Im nervous.. but then im not. Its kinda weird because talking to Jordan [my friends cousin, the guy im probably going out on a date with] I don't get all weird feeling like i used to when i liked this other kid.

I get the butterflies in my stomach when the phones ringing and when the converstation just starts but after awhile, it just feels normal.

and im not all that nervous around him.

just thinking about kissing makes me nervous.

I don't know... I can't explain my feelings.

But he's the first guy ive ever really told my mom about.


----------



## MindySue

is he cute


----------



## Jesskaa

I like his hair.. a lot. haha.

Yeah he's cute.


----------



## MindySue

lol





hair is very important


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.

of course it is!


----------



## MindySue

woop im gonna have a little nap so i can stay up late haha..it's 11:30 how sad.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha. enjoy your nap.

Im not sure how much longer i will be awake.


----------



## pinksugar

You girls are so sweet, it reminds me of how I felt when I was your age, and in my first relationship.

I just wanted to tell you guys that with the right person, and when you feel ready, it will be an awesome experience and you have a lot to look forward to.

I've been with a few guys - I've had 5 relationships in 6 years - but I don't regret anything I've shared with them. They've all taught me something valuable that helps me be who I am today.

Mindy, I'm sure even jerkface suck my ****(maybe we'll call him JFSMD from now on!) has taught you something about what kind of person you want to be with. All my jerkface exs taught me valuable things!


----------



## Jesskaa

aww lol.


----------



## CellyCell

Your conversations were so sweet.

Haha about the jerkface. There are plenty of those out there unfortunately.

And personally, I think it's better to be a prude than a slag.

I have very few friends who are virgins and it's great to know I'm not alone.

Then there are those who mess with gorgeous guys and I'm just like -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, 'cant you share please?'. Haha, nah.

But yeh - wish I was unexperienced like you guys. Ah well.


----------



## Jesskaa

mhmhmhmh.


----------



## MindySue

woo

rosie i know what you mean with the right guy because i have him and totally just waiting till we are in the same place haha


----------



## CellyCell

Everyone has pink font color....

...I stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Jesskaa

I thought Mindy had hers purple for awhile there?


----------



## MindySue

Yes but I always go back to pink. I've had blue too.

Pinks my fave color but I tend to look best in red, black and white..and so I wear those colors often..but I love pink everything else.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yeah I like pink and yellow.. and orange.

they're my favorite.


----------



## MindySue

I love all colors. I am a colorful person.

Every color catches my eye, and sometimes even BROWN. But I too love orange pink and yellow (those are my bfs - phil's - fave colors too jess)


----------



## Jesskaa

I like all colors too.

but pink,yellow, and orange&lt;33

awwe, cute.

Im looking at old pics.


----------



## MindySue

of?

so does my bf..especially orange though. thats his first priority, then pink, (how funny but cute) then yellow.

i love them too but tend to love red even though i dont count it as a fave color, and pink and white.


----------



## KatJ

I had a jerkface ex too. He kept asking if i could suck his ****. I'm sorry, but thats a complete turnoff. And I never did.


----------



## MindySue

lol i know right.

so akward.


----------



## KatJ

Thats not even a strong enough word for it.


----------



## Jesskaa

Of me, mindy. haaha. Ive changed... so much.

thats odd mindy, cause the boy i like his favorite color is orange!


----------



## MindySue

what do you mean? of you


----------



## KatJ

I LOVE looking at pictures from when i was like 15/16. It was such a different place in my life.

Sorry for breaking in on ya'lls conversation. My husband is in the bathroom and i'm BORED!


----------



## Jesskaa

you asked what old pictures i was looking at.

what they were of.

didnt you?


----------



## MindySue

Oh i get it sorry im forgetful and stupid lol.

post em?

the more the merrier.!


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha, I'm not 16 yet so i can't say i agree with you there mrs.jones.

But im 14, and looking at pics from the begging of the year.

Alrighty. hahaha. but remember you asked.


----------



## MindySue

lol






yay

i cant wait till my name turns goldd!! i forgot i love that color too haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

ignore how AWFUL! I LOOKED.

I had a thing were all my pics had to be in black &amp; white or else i hated them.

but i will show you some that arn't in black &amp; white.


























I think its pretty much agreed i look better now.


----------



## MindySue

aw haha you're so freakin cute.

i loveeee you in glasses.

and you always talk about your weight i figurred you were bigger but you're not big at all!


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha. I hate those pictures.

I think i got bigger or something got bigger since that once picture.

This is way more recent.






EDIT:^^ no, i don't think that one works very well either. i look big in that picture!

and for the heck of it a kindergarden photo. haha.


----------



## MindySue

aw you still look great to me.

you rocked the bangs! haha how cute.

i wish i could have bangs


----------



## Jesskaa

I don't agree but, thanks. lol.

hahaha, i do think i was cute kidd. But i was a troublemaker.

aww, why can't you?


----------



## MindySue

well as you said to tyler..

ITS JUST YOUR IMAGINATION

lol





cause i got a fro - very curly hair, bangs just wouldnt work. it's also very frizzy. i dont wanna look like im trapped in the 80s. ive always wanted straight hair and bangs though. i appreciate my curls now, but i still loveeeeee that hair syle. like this pic of liv tyler..hold on gotta go find it.


----------



## Jesskaa

hahahaha.

i knew when i posted that it would backfire.

but i didnt think it would so soon.

haha.

well i like curly hair. One year i decided i wanted curly hair so my mom would put curlers in every night for me for like 4 months. haha.


----------



## MindySue

hahaha thats cute






i dont think shes wearing any MU which is sad cause shes freaking pretty still, i wish i looked like her! but i want her hair..i want long hair again!! i like my short hair yes but i miss long hair. i cant wait till it grows that long.

i think bangs would cover my funny brows lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah she looks good.





I miss my long hair too. haha.

im growing it out.


----------



## MindySue

im growing mine out too ive just decided.

i had to chop it off cause i stripped the black out and it was fried.

but not it's pretty healthy, just frizzy..so yeah yay!

who knows maybe ill try bangs, i mean i thought short hair would look horrible on me but it turned out pretty good, a lot of people prefer me with it than long hair

but screw them! cause it's going back. lol plus my bf hates short hair, oops.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha.





I've done so much to my hair. I'd like to grow out my hair to a length to were i could just cut off the already dyed you know? and get my natural color that i miss.


----------



## MindySue

heres me (with my nose ring which i think we talked about before) with long fried hair before i cut it off. it was sooo damaged!!
















(the last pic is natural curls the other two were formed with a curling iron too..see it's pretty poofy)

kinda missing that darn nose stud now.

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha.





I've done so much to my hair. I'd like to grow out my hair to a length to were i could just cut off the already dyed you know? and get my natural color that i miss.

thts what i wanted and i chopped nearly half off but i still have dark brown/red in there!


----------



## Jesskaa

Oh man, you looked REALLLLY GOOD with your hair like that and the nose ring.

not saying you don't look good now either cause you do.


----------



## MindySue

lol

thank you





yeah i definately miss my hair looking at those.

those pics are from when i first started posting here and wanting advice on my MMU hah


----------



## Jesskaa

Well mindy.. I'm loving our converstation but i should really sleep.

so, i will chat with you later.


----------



## MindySue

yeah it's late i can hear the birds outside! thats when i know i have to go to bed lol!

good night


----------



## AngelaGM

Hey There!

Nothing much going on.


----------



## KatJ

Nope. Not this time of the morning

Just played my first game of chess. Eric was proud, we ended in a draw!


----------



## Lia

Cute!

Aw, i was reading and imagine, you're still young - my first kiss was EXACTLY 4 months ago, and i'm 19! I was so nervous! But gladly i was with someone nice





Even though when i was 14 i already was in 2nd year of highschool, i never dated and never thought that someone could like me - i was too shy and felt fat around the other girls;


----------



## pinksugar

LOL @ JESS

Willum keeps turning caps lock on. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />;

My favourite colour is obviously pink, but I wear a lot of black because thats the colour of my work uniform. I'm really into grey at the moment too.

I don't think my bf has a favourite colour but I love it when he wears dark greens. He looks so hot in them.

totally ot, but this made me smile! (and while we were talking about bfs...)

i had willum on my desk and he was standing on his hind legs and licking my chest. I was on the phone to the bf, and I said, another man is licking my chest. Is that cheating? And he laughed and then said, "is Willum licking you again?! He's such a sleaze!" Lol. My bf knows he has to share me now


----------



## Lia

LOL at Willum and your bf


----------



## Lia

BTW , did you solve the expresso machine problem?


----------



## pinksugar

lol, no.. I need to get a table for it in my room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> silly mum!


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha.

boy meets world.


----------



## Lia

I didnt understand?


----------



## pinksugar

yay I learned how to add pictures to my profile. It took me so long to work it out, LOL. I added more pics of the bf and I for cellycell, lol.

BTW guess what guys!! I put my bare face pic up!! I don't think much about it when i dont wear makeup, but when I looked at the photo I was like DUDE. I look like a man! LOL

ps mrsjones, I love chess!


----------



## magosienne

lol @ Willum Rosie (and lol @ Jess



).

niark, niark, i'm gonna see your pic.


----------



## MindySue

your bf seems witty rosie!

and i thought IMO you had one of the best bare faced pics rosie, you looked cute. i like it a lot.


----------



## Lia

I'm gonna sleep for a while. Cya later!


----------



## magosienne

bye bye Lia !

i agrre with Mindy, Rosie, you look so cute !!


----------



## MindySue

mhmm


----------



## magosienne

i'm looking for an organic shampoo for dry hair and a hairdresser.

hmm, i'm also searching what i could eat with my salmon sushi tomorrow


----------



## MindySue

im looking for an organic shampoo that actually makes my hair look good.

nope, doesnt work that way. so far anyway.


----------



## KatJ

Rosie, I think I'm hooked now.

So, me and Eric stayed up all night, and around 6 this morning my depression kicked in. I went to bed and stayed there until 2:00pm. And it wasnt that I was sleepy, I actually laid there for 2 hours before I even went to sleep. We had soooo many plans today, but I missed out on everything because I couldnt get out of bed.


----------



## Jesskaa

i feel good.



hahaha.

hungry but good.


----------



## magosienne

i feel good. i'm supposed to make my lunch for tomorrow but i'm lazy.


----------



## Shelley

I just ate a peanut butter sandwich for lunch. This morning I woke up at 5am, left the house at 6:30 am. I arrived home about one hour ago, I am tired.


----------



## magosienne

i hate peanut butter.

hm, but yum, there's some nutella in the cupboard


----------



## MindySue

i loveeeee chunky peanut butter


----------



## daer0n

Hiya everyone


----------



## Jesskaa

hey.


----------



## MindySue

nury! i definately miss you


----------



## Jesskaa

i felt weird because everybody on my buddylist is away. so i went away. haha.


----------



## Shelley

Yay! Ember won bird of the month on a budgie/parakeet forum I belong to. I framed the pic using a program in Microsoft Works. Here is the winning pic....


----------



## MindySue

lol jess

aw nice


----------



## Jesskaa

awww. cute.


----------



## Aprill

Hey Nuri miss u





Shelly, Ember is soooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Nuri miss u




Shelly, Ember is soooo cute!!!!!!!!

I also miss Nuri.





Thanks! He is such a poser, likes the camera, lol.


----------



## Aprill

Very hot birdie!!!!!


----------



## MindySue

hhaha.


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Very hot birdie!!!!! lol! Thanks!
I was showing him the pic on the computer, not sure if he quite understood, lol. Anyways I said "You won bird of the month." He did the wolf whistle, whether it was intentional or he just happened to do it, I don't know, but it was funny.


----------



## MindySue

hahaha.

funny bird

im in my underoos


----------



## Aprill

they make underoos for adults?


----------



## Jesskaa

I told my mom i wasnt going to be hungry.

15mins later.. i wanna eat. haha.


----------



## MindySue

lol i duno i just meant underwear?? ahaha


----------



## Jesskaa

adults were underwear too. hahaha.


----------



## Aprill

Oh, ok, lol, I know they sell them in Toys R Us (underoos) thats why I asked, it is a real brand name, lol


----------



## MindySue

yea i looked it up and started laughing my bum off because theyre little kid underwear with like matching tops? hahaha.


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha.


----------



## MindySue

man theres like no new threads circulating to reply to


----------



## Jesskaa

or have you just already replyed to them all?


----------



## MindySue

lol

well yes but it seems like theres no new threads..like the fashion forum has nothing new for atleast a day, and the same threads in MMU and so on. it needs to be updated!! but yes i do reply to like everything lol. i dont wanna keep replying to the same ones though cause i duno what else to say!

but i wanna get to elite!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

you will get there lol.


----------



## MindySue

i love popsugar.com


----------



## Jesskaa

i just got my friend to join mut. haha.


----------



## MindySue

lol interesting

i wouldnt want anybody i knew on this site, it's my little secret hehe.


----------



## Jesskaa

mm, doesn't bother me.

she's my bestfriend and anything i post on here she already knows.

plus she found the site.

lol.


----------



## MindySue

lol

i freaking cant wait till harry potter and the order of the phoenix.


----------



## DakotaJade

sooo, i'm pretty bored!!!

and I'm new soo idk what to do really yet!

soo somebody talk to me!


----------



## MindySue

jess's friend?

hi


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.

well. good try.


----------



## Jesskaa

my friend has no idea what she's doing.

lol.


----------



## MindySue

lol i can tell

mm im hungry


----------



## Aprill

I am going to move this party to "Okay talk to me", seems more fitting there


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am going to move this party to "Okay talk to me", seems more fitting there



thanks.


----------



## MindySue

what?

oook. im confused.

but i got my reportcard and it said i had 22 absenses in english? hahah..but i definately didnt miss that many and they credited me it anyway when you fail at 9. also got 14 for human rights but that isnt correct either.


----------



## DakotaJade

yo yo yo my bestee haha. wats up


----------



## pinksugar

hey people!

Mindy I'm like 4 pages behind but why does my bf seem witty?? LOL.

He's a silly boy - so obsessed with planes! the American Aircraft carrier Kittyhawk came into Sydney harbour at like 2am on wednesday night/thursday morning and he asked me if I wanted to go see it. We waited around for aaaages, but we were the first people to see it! (in the dark)

He was so excited. I was sleeping in the car, LOL.


----------



## Jesskaa

im not good at explaining.


----------



## DakotaJade

no i have no clue what i am doing okay!

haha


----------



## Jesskaa

obviously.

but you'll get the hang of it.


----------



## MindySue

because he called your bunny a skeeze, i just thought it was funny/witty to say in reply haha.


----------



## DakotaJade

haha.

hello everybody i am dakota....

thought that was neccesary haha.


----------



## MindySue

im eating crunchy peanutbutter from the jar i love it so much.

hi dakota


----------



## Jesskaa

only 5 more posts till you get 10.


----------



## DakotaJade

so, i believe i am supposed to post 10 of these? am i right?


----------



## MindySue

violet, youre turning violet!

sorry im eating blueberries and it reminded me of willy wonka.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so, i believe i am supposed to post 10 of these? am i right? You have to post 10 to see links.otherwise, just keep going.







and you'll end up like mindy on here out posting me. haha.

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif violet, youre turning violet!
sorry im eating blueberries and it reminded me of willy wonka.

That movie is pretty creepy.


----------



## MindySue

lol


----------



## Jesskaa

my phone.. is not ringing.


----------



## DakotaJade

hi mindy sue!!


----------



## MindySue

jess only you would call that movie creepy. lol


----------



## Jesskaa

It _is _a creepy movie. lol. It freaks me out, i think they should make it a horror movie.


----------



## MindySue

uhh ok. hahaha.


----------



## DakotaJade

that is not a creepy movie.

only the one part when they are on that boat or watever.


----------



## pinksugar

it IS kind of disturbing...

especially that bit in the tunnel on the boat! eep! and the bit in the dark alley way where the man gives charlie the lolly.

I dunno. The original is SCARY!


----------



## MindySue

haha guys. you're making me laugh.

the exorcist now thats creepy

come with me, and youll see, a world of pureeeeeee imaginationnnnnnn

willy wonka was sketchy though


----------



## Jesskaa

yay!


----------



## DakotaJade

i've wanted to see that movie but i never have!


----------



## Jesskaa

i like the exorcist.


----------



## pinksugar

another scary movie: land before time.

When the dinosaur's parents died, and his grandparents died, mum couldn't stop me crying. She was like, its only a movie and I was like but he's all ALONE. Who will take care of him! that's SO SAD!

I actually got quite hysterical, LOL


----------



## MindySue

lol thats not scary just sad.

i hate when you click on a thread and it takes you to the like second to last page at the SAME post each time. im like uhhhghghhh take me to the frigen last post you bastard.


----------



## Jesskaa

aww i like the land before time.


----------



## DakotaJade

the land before time used to be my favorite movies ever when i was little!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

yay you got 10 posts.


----------



## MindySue

i have a home movie of me and my sister in the bathtub when we were like 1 and 4 and i choked myself with a land before time bath toy and made myself puke..in the tub..and my sister started crying LOL. and i just sat there..looking like yeah im cool.


----------



## pinksugar

lol that is so bizare! why did you do that?!


----------



## Savvy_lover

i love the movie i read the boook when i was 13 or 14 and i couldnt wait to see the movie ~ honestly it snot as good as the book becoz willy wonka isnt as creepy in the book . oh i dun like the lil man theyre the creepiest

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have a home movie of me and my sister in the bathtub when we were like 1 and 4 and i choked myself with a land before time bath toy and made myself puke..in the tub..and my sister started crying LOL. and i just sat there..looking like yeah im cool. wow i wanan see that !i have a clip of me breaking a crocodile out of its egg when i was in thailand


----------



## MindySue

i duno i was only a year old, you know babies..they chew on stuff and i just stuck it too far in my mouth and it made me gag and throw up i suppose.


----------



## Jesskaa

Lol.


----------



## MindySue

i like the crust on hot pockets way more than the stuff inside. mmmm.


----------



## DakotaJade

i'm hungry!


----------



## MindySue

mmmyummy


----------



## KatJ

A friend of mine says they are looking for part time cashiers at Lowe's about 25 mins away. A job is a job, so I'm gonna look into it tomorrow.


----------



## MindySue

woo hope you get it


----------



## Jesskaa

0o0o0h cool.


----------



## DakotaJade

cool, i want a job...but i don't wanna work. haha.


----------



## KatJ

ME TOO! I'm soooooo excited. I've been working steadily since I was 17, sometimes working two jobs. I MISS IT!


----------



## MindySue

interesting, i wonder if ill miss working when i go away for college.


----------



## DakotaJade

what jobs have you guys done before?


----------



## KatJ

Well, if I had extra money laying around and I could do whatever I wanted to I wouldnt mind as much. But, I've pretty much just been hanging around the house and I get stir crazy pretty fast.

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what jobs have you guys done before? I've worked at a grocery store, a gas station, a restaurant, managed a dollar store, and a beauty supply store.


----------



## MindySue

i know what you mean i hateee when i have nothing to do but lay around the house.

i work in a kitchen at a nursing home as a part time job until i go to college.


----------



## DakotaJade

thats cool! me and my friend went on like a hunt for jobs and we barely found any! haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thats cool! me and my friend went on like a hunt for jobs and we barely found any! haha. o0o0h what friend?


----------



## KatJ

Its pretty hard to find a job this time of year. So many kids are home from school and get the good ones.


----------



## MindySue

thats cause youre 13 isnt it illegal to have a job then lol


----------



## Jesskaa

nah its not illegal for her.


----------



## MindySue

oh really? ho hum. it's different there then. you have to be 15 with a permit or 16 here.


----------



## DakotaJade

oh thats weird. we have to have a permit but our school can give it to us..


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh really? ho hum. it's different there then. you have to be 15 with a permit or 16 here. It's pretty much the same here, except certain jobs you have to have a permit till you're 18. I had to get one for Food Lion.


----------



## MindySue

weird!


----------



## KatJ

I've gotta go to bed, but I really wanna see Ricci's tattoo!


----------



## Jesskaa

ohme to,


----------



## KatJ

Oh the anticipation


----------



## DakotaJade

i got to go. be back later


----------



## KatJ

Dakota, I love your name, my daughter's middle name is Jade


----------



## MindySue

seeya


----------



## Jesskaa




----------



## MindySue

i wish i could shave my head and not look like britney

cause i have split ends like all the way up to my roots, it's crazy.


----------



## Savvy_lover

u knwo what that Bxxxx called me and said she hired me for that 2 day job


----------



## MindySue

did you accept?


----------



## KatJ

so.... Savvy, did you, did you?


----------



## MindySue

suspense


----------



## Savvy_lover

yes of coz ! its very little money but at least i would make a lil ... no ones hiring me or caling back anyways i shoul dat least make that dirt lil.


----------



## MindySue

until something better comes along yeah


----------



## KatJ

Well, I am very happy for you. I know how hard it is to find a good job!


----------



## Savvy_lover

its only for 2 days with the better paid one *already not good* then i m gonna be a tel clerk for like 3 days a week .. worse paid haha

at least i got sth to do now... i really want an office job . i never thot i would lik eit but it pay bext and work least

thank you all btw


----------



## KatJ

Okay girls, am I being bad for texting my baby daddy this time of the night while my husband is in bed?


----------



## Savvy_lover

depends on what u text him about !


----------



## KatJ

Just random everyday kinda talk. Nothing dirty. I only feel guilty about the occasional "I miss you"


----------



## MindySue

why do you miss him?


----------



## Savvy_lover

u miss him ?? mm i thot u dont thats why u r not with him anymore? if its normal talk its fine. i wouldnt feel guilty about it ~ but is ther a reason why u feel guilty coz usually when i feel guilty i kow i m doing sth not right


----------



## KatJ

Why do I miss him? I dont know, we were good together. Very passioniate. I think that may be what I miss the most.


----------



## MindySue

why arent you together anymore then?

more passionate than you and your husband?


----------



## KatJ

He has happiness issues, he's been through a lot and he has trouble letting himself be happy.

Well, me and my husband have been together a lot longer than me and CB ever were. But yeah, the passion was intense.


----------



## Savvy_lover

wow thats bad if u have more passion with another guy than your hsband


----------



## han

its been so long , thought i stop in and show jess thread some love..lol

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He has happiness issues, he's been through a lot and he has trouble letting himself be happy.
Well, me and my husband have been together a lot longer than me and CB ever were. But yeah, the passion was intense.

wow! maybe you guys belong together and could work things out, you do have a child together


----------



## MindySue

how is it he's the father of your baby then?

hey han


----------



## han

hey mindy, hows it going


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its been so long , thought i stop in and show jess thread some love..lol


wow! maybe you guys belong together and could work things out, you do have a child together

no wait what about the husband!!!???


----------



## Aprill

What's up Han?


----------



## MindySue

good how are things


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no wait what about the husband!!!??? lol. im confused i thought the new guy was the boy friend


----------



## MindySue

lol no she has her babys daddy and she has her husband. but shes texting her babys daddy and misses him.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What's up Han? im sunburned like a lobster, i went to the beach today


----------



## KatJ

Hi Han!

Me and CB started out as just a sexual relationship, and we *obviously slipped up. And feelings got involved. I actually didnt find out i was pregnant until we had broken up.

Dont get me wrong, I love my husband, but it kinda feels like we're lacking in our relationship.

Its pretty complicated.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol no she has her babys daddy and she has her husband. but shes texting her babys daddy and misses him. oh, well i wouldnt give up on my baby daddy if there was still passion and love.unless of course he did something unforgiveable


----------



## MindySue

how long have you been married then? your daughter looks rather young.


----------



## KatJ

We've been married since Dec of 05. Alana was born in June of 05. We got married after only dating for 9 months. It was crazy, and wonderful. But he was a different person back then. I guess he's just grown up in the last 2 years.


----------



## MindySue

thats sad





do you think you guys will remain together even though?


----------



## KatJ

Honestly Mindy, I dont know. I wish I could say yes, but I cant.


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Han!
Me and CB started out as just a sexual relationship, and we *obviously slipped up. And feelings got involved. I actually didnt find out i was pregnant until we had broken up.

Dont get me wrong, I love my husband, but it kinda feels like we're lacking in our relationship.

Its pretty complicated.

Hi Mrs Jones, it does sound complicated hope you can work on your situation and things get better, its good though that you can talk and get along with your daughters father, that you shouldnt feel guilty about


----------



## MindySue

tear!





is he aware of this?


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Mrs Jones, it does sound complicated hope you can work on your situation and things get better, its good though that you can talk and get along with your daughters father, that you shouldnt feel guilty about Yeah, for the most part we get along really well. We were good friends beforehand.

Mindy, I've tried talking to him. And its like he really tries to make me happy, and then he stops. He's very into his car, (as silly as is sounds) and it seems like that is his top priority, I kinda just fall in second place.


----------



## MindySue

ouch!

i kinda feel like that with my bf it sucks (but with video games)


----------



## KatJ

Isnt it awful? It feels like you cant compete.


----------



## Savvy_lover

mm do u put him in your first priority?

i think u would put your baby in first ?


----------



## MindySue

yeah and like you said hes good at trying to give me more attention for a little bit..then goes back to the games shortly after.

but we arent together yet in real, if he does this crap when i move there in august, i wont put up with it! it's me or the games. lol


----------



## KatJ

Always. My daughter and my husband are my top priority. No matter what, they come first.

These poor boys and their toys, they dont know what they're missing.


----------



## MindySue

lol yeah!

it's kinda sad. video games arent reality. they give you nothing.


----------



## Jesskaa

2hrs and 27min phone converstation.

ohh man.


----------



## Lia

Cute! Aw i miss bruno ! But he'll be home soon!

I'm correcting a translation of a paper here, and i gotta say, it's giving me a hard time


----------



## KatJ

Aw Jess! Thats so cool. Sounds like ya'll are really hitting it off.


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ouch! 
i kinda feel like that with my bf it sucks (but with video games)

hehe i m lucky my bf puts me in the first place coz my bf isnt into much things ~!


----------



## han

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ouch! 
i kinda feel like that with my bf it sucks (but with video games)

lol. me too, my husband is behind me playing his video game as i type but its all good cause i got my hobbys too.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aw Jess! Thats so cool. Sounds like ya'll are really hitting it off. I think so.well.. i am asking my mom if he can come over saturday. haha.


----------



## KatJ

Good Luck!!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue

aw cute jess


----------



## Jesskaa

haha thanks. I'm going to need it. My mom said i can't do anything completely alone with him.. so im hoping that since she will be home he could comer over. Then she'd get to meet him. haha.


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol. me too, my husband is behind me playing his video game as i type but its all good cause i got my hobbys too. mine is on the computer if he is ever in the house. which is why i like to get up here on mut and make him sweat!


----------



## Savvy_lover

gd luck jess!


----------



## Jesskaa

its weird because im not scared to ask my mom. actually.. i can't wait to ask my mom. haha.


----------



## KatJ

Oh Jess, I wasnt allowed to close my door with a guy in my room till i was 16 and that was only because his friend came with him.


----------



## Jesskaa

well i don't even wanna close the door. haha.

I'll leave it open...wide open, I'll even tell my mom she can come and say hello every so often.

i already told him my moms strict and that she doesn't trust boys. haha.


----------



## KatJ

HAHA about not wanting to! I dont blame you at all!


----------



## Jesskaa

well i see it as if he cares enough he'll deal with the door open. haha.


----------



## Savvy_lover

i m sure he will ~


----------



## KatJ

Thats exactly right Jess! If he's worth your time he will!


----------



## MindySue




----------



## Jesskaa

I know. I don't think he's bothered by it though. I already told him my parents are strict cause I'm the only girl &amp; the baby of the family.

and he seemed okay with it. haha.


----------



## KatJ

Wow, the only girl and the baby! Thats quite a lot to deal with. I'm the oldest (its just me and my brother) and I got all the strictness. My brother pretty much does whatever he wants to.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yeah I know &amp; plus my parents.. DO NOT TRUST BOYS!

aww, yeah my brother gets what he wants too.


----------



## KatJ

I dont trust boys either! Its a pretty good rule to live by.


----------



## Jesskaa

Ive been told its a good rule haha.


----------



## Lia

YAY! I finished my paper! Whew it was hard

Tomorrow i have another one to correct


----------



## KatJ

Good for you Lia


----------



## MindySue

woop


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Good for you Lia

Yeah, it's going to be published on a brazilian medicine journal and my name will be added to it! Just because i corrected its translation! (but it was no picnic - the text was awfully written)


----------



## KatJ

Wow, thats pretty cool! Well, if it wasnt awfully written you wouldnt have been needed, so the good kinda outweighs the bad.


----------



## MindySue

my legs so itchy! i got bites on it blah i duno how..

yum popcorn


----------



## KatJ

oh, MINDY, POPCORN, yummmm!

I'm back on yahoo messenger everybody!

pink_kitty0718

add me

you know you wanna!


----------



## MindySue

i dont have it!


----------



## Jesskaa

i can't decide if im hot or cold. haha.


----------



## MindySue

im hot dayumm

i think i remember hearing you say you were going to bed like 2 hours ago lol , (kat)


----------



## TylerD

YOur Cold get a blanket


----------



## MindySue

no no she cant decide!


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks for making the decison for me tyler.


----------



## KatJ

I was, but then i got caught up doing other things.

yay tyler for being a man and making the decision


----------



## MindySue

i shut my finger in the door how smart.

ouch


----------



## Lia

Bye people, it's already too late and i'm tired. Cya!


----------



## KatJ

night Lia!

Aw, Mindy, I havent done that in a while, knock on wood


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i shut my finger in the door how smart.
ouch

oh i do that all the time with my chair




i lean against the chair and put my finger in between or that i kick my toes at the door or chair


----------



## Jesskaa

i ram my hand into the door a lot.


----------



## KatJ

our bird cage is hanging almost directly over my computer chair

i dont wanna admit how many time i have hit my head on that


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.

I don't hit my head much.


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif our bird cage is hanging almost directly over my computer chair
i dont wanna admit how many time i have hit my head on that

haha thats like what my bf did when he was here coz i have a double deck bed and he hit his head theer everytime he woke up !


----------



## KatJ

oh that sucks, my husband is talllllll, so he runs into stuff ALOT!


----------



## Savvy_lover

yea i can see how it happens coz in hong kong a lotta signs are hung in the street and some of them got ridiculously low and he hit on several!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

the boy i like... man he's TALL.

he's almost a ruler taller then me. I'm 5'0ft and he's 5'11ft. LOL!


----------



## KatJ

wow, how old is he?

eric is 6'4"

i like tall men!


----------



## MindySue

lol.

i didnt hurt it too bad i just kinda scraped my nail thankfully but now my nail looks scratchy i hate that!

just re-read what i wrote in the 5 things about your boyfriend or whatever it was and it made me go awwww and appreciate my bf im usually just like ..ugh about him.

now im aww.hhaha. i love him.


----------



## Jesskaa

He's 15. haha.


----------



## MindySue

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea i can see how it happens coz in hong kong a lotta signs are hung in the street and some of them got ridiculously low and he hit on several!!!! he must have felt foolish lol
that must look cute jess. i love seeing a couple where the girls so short compared to the guy. it's cute.


----------



## KatJ

WOW! Does he come from a tall family?


----------



## Savvy_lover

mine is 6'3 not as tall as yous but pretty tall in hong kong . we have guys taller than him but not so many ! hes 21!


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he must have felt foolish lol
that must look cute jess. i love seeing a couple where the girls so short compared to the guy. it's cute.

I hope so. lol.


----------



## Savvy_lover

my bfs brother is 14 and hes almost 6'3 now i cant imagine how tall hes gonna be when hes fullt grown


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW! Does he come from a tall family? I don't think so. I know he's taller then his mom and dad.


----------



## MindySue

i don't know how tall phil is. i just know that i was shorter than him when he tried to stick his hand in my back pocket and my ass was too low. lol


----------



## KatJ

it amazes me how tall these guys are, when i'm only 5'1"


----------



## Jesskaa

lol mindy!


----------



## MindySue

and he said - next time wear heels


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't know how tall phil is. i just know that i was shorter than him when he tried to stick his hand in my back pocket and my ass was too low. lol HA! and he has to do that stoop over thing that is way uncomfortable


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it amazes me how tall these guys are, when i'm only 5'1" same here. Its amazing how one inch can make you look so tiny. haha.


----------



## Savvy_lover

just some OT:

i put a file of me singing a few words in the forum "can u listen to this..."

coz i want to join a singing conest in school i wanan know what u guys think so i dun make a fool out of myself !


----------



## KatJ

finally finished texting with CB


----------



## MindySue

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HA! and he has to do that stoop over thing that is way uncomfortable lol he gave up quickly.


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif same here. Its amazing how one inch can make you look so tiny. haha. i know, i know.

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol he gave up quickly. it never lasts long!


----------



## Savvy_lover

i know i m a bit taller than u guys but i really wish i could be taller. i hate it when i m around tall ppl and i just go straight down in a line!


----------



## KatJ

I dont know, I actually enjoy being short!


----------



## Jesskaa

hehe. I kinda like my height, in a away.


----------



## MindySue

i love short girls, it's so cute. no worries girls. im like 5'3-5'4 i dont know exactly but i wouldnt mind being a bit shorter.


----------



## KatJ

i dont think i would wanna be much shorter. then it starts being kind of a hassle


----------



## Savvy_lover

but a lotta ppl think a person can HANG clothes better when theyre taller. my family wants me to be taller haha i dunno how !~

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont think i would wanna be much shorter. then it starts being kind of a hassle i think ur as tall as my mom!


----------



## CellyCell

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yay I learned how to add pictures to my profile. It took me so long to work it out, LOL. I added more pics of the bf and I for cellycell, lol.
BTW guess what guys!! I put my bare face pic up!! I don't think much about it when i dont wear makeup, but when I looked at the photo I was like DUDE. I look like a man! LOL

ps mrsjones, I love chess!

Yes! Just for me. Haha.

Lmao, better than looking like a pervert....


----------



## MindySue

your family should accept you for you! cause you're beautiful and have a great voice and cute petite body!


----------



## KatJ

savvy, i'll check your thread out tomorrow. i have my speakers turned off so i wont bother anybody


----------



## Jesskaa

i have a low thing in my closet. haha. Personally i don't always feel short.

but im in the 9th grade and still can get mixed in with like 6th graders. ha


----------



## KatJ

Good night darlings! I'm leaving this time.


----------



## MindySue

max you should post more pics of yourself on here, i really enjoyed that thread with you and your bfs pics!

lol jess. my dad said i could look like a freshman my senior year. but i dont think so. because with makeup i look much older.

goodnight kat! i very much enjoyed chatting with you


----------



## Jesskaa

goodnight


----------



## KatJ

and you too!


----------



## Jesskaa

I think Mindy..that you kinda flow both ways. I think you could still go for a freshman, but you also look older.

so, its hard to tell.


----------



## MindySue

phew it's so hot.

i love how tyler just comes in and says one thing. lol. it's funny.


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif your family should accept you for you! cause you're beautiful and have a great voice and cute petite body! thx mindyu made me feel better about the contest





Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif savvy, i'll check your thread out tomorrow. i have my speakers turned off so i wont bother anybody thx ! its okej i dun want u to wake anyone


----------



## MindySue

i think theres a big difference. i remember going into classrooms with freshman this year and they looked so young! compared to the rest (juniors and seniors) i dont think i look quite that young lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know. LOL.

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think theres a big difference. i remember going into classrooms with freshman this year and they looked so young! compared to the rest (juniors and seniors) i dont think i look quite that young lol. Hehe, Im a freshman.
But, i think you do.


----------



## Savvy_lover

oh i so much wanna post picstures but at the moment my webcam wont work !! it need some driver i cant find online! i ll try again when i come home form the briefing today! it just annoys me when i have a webcam and they need a driver for it! i mean just work like a mic does please!


----------



## MindySue

lol.

whatever looking young isnt a bad thing id like to look youthful for as long as possible


----------



## Jesskaa

right on Mindy!

oh yes, more pictures of people the better!


----------



## MindySue

mhmm. i like to see who im talking to hehe


----------



## CellyCell

I feel like I'm always interrupting you twos conversation in this thread. Haha.

I'mma go take photos right now and post them on FOTDs since I went out today and made myself perty. Ill make sure to post a perverted/pedo picture of myself aswell.

Which pose should I do?

A. Rubs nipple and point at the victim -look.

B. Tounge sticking out, red, sweaty, orgasmic face - look.


----------



## Jesskaa

B.

haha.


----------



## MindySue

celly i love when you say that..it makes me laugh everytime.

both!


----------



## CellyCell

Pedo face it is.


----------



## MindySue

cant wait


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha.


----------



## MindySue

wooooooo wooooo.

im gettin so close to elite


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah mindy.. i think its time for you STOPO POSTING!

NO KIDDING..

i love your posts.


----------



## MindySue

lol

im getting so tired i wanna go to bed

but i need to see cellys pedo pics lol


----------



## Savvy_lover

okej thi sis a very blurry pic of me coz u cant see the marks at all but thats good coz i dun wanna show LOL for mindy coz she wanan see how i look again haha!


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha me too Mindy.

Awww Savy_lover you look so pretty!


----------



## MindySue

awwwww youre so pretty. def jealous!

bf is lucky


----------



## CellyCell

Haha, I'm uploading them in a minute ladies.


----------



## Jesskaa

i hate how sometimes you don't go straight to the last thread.


----------



## CellyCell

That's my petpeeve too, Jess.


----------



## Jesskaa

Its so annoying.


----------



## MindySue

i just said that earlier jess lol i guess no one listened to me



i hate it [email protected]!!! ugh


----------



## Savvy_lover

thx it sjust the webcam is blurry it didnt capture the red scars on my face i got 3 of them on my cheeks !


----------



## MindySue

well either way you still got a pretty face scars or not.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know you did mindy.

ha, i think i was like doing something and wanted to complain with you.

I've got scars too.

But Savy_lover... i think its your imagination. But don't worry Tyler &amp; Mindy both see things too.


----------



## MindySue

hahhaa jess.

damn i love MUT.

i keep goin to check if celly posted em but that perv is slow. lol


----------



## Savvy_lover

haha but thety are pitted too.. i wish they were just red marks. i dun wanna spend money later to get rid of them... if tyler wants to get laser surgery he should come to hk coz its much cheaper !


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha.


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know you did mindy.ha, i think i was like doing something and wanted to complain with you.

I've got scars too.

But Savy_lover... i think its your imagination. But don't worry Tyler &amp; Mindy both see things too.

haha u make them sound like they see ghost haha


----------



## Jesskaa

tyler doesn't need lazr stuff.

cause he has no scars or large pores.

he's just weird and thinks of things that are not there.


----------



## Savvy_lover

shes trying to the best shot!


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha u make them sound like they see ghost haha hahaha.


----------



## MindySue

lol

it keeps taking me 2 pages back. ugh


----------



## Jesskaa

I know. I keep going to were you [mindy] post "did you accept?"


----------



## MindySue

i got something different because i changed my posts to 40 per page.


----------



## Jesskaa

oh really?


----------



## MindySue

yeah i guess it makes it easier? i hate flipping(clicking) through pages.


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah same.

but im so used to it now.


----------



## MindySue

yawn!


----------



## CellyCell

This perv's photos are... posted.


----------



## Jesskaa

I saw.


----------



## Savvy_lover

yeah let me see

i saw that too

wow!


----------



## MindySue

lol celly is my perv/pedo hero.

that was well worth the wait





im going to bed now with sweet dreams of celly pinching her nipple.


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha.

Night mindy.


----------



## CellyCell

Hahaha. Have fun with that dream...

Night night!


----------



## Savvy_lover

nitenite mindy!


----------



## KatJ

Ugh, i tried the sleeping thing

it didnt work

off to find pics of the pedo!


----------



## CellyCell

That's ME! Heeeeee heeee.


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha.


----------



## KatJ

By far, the cutest pedo/perv ever!!!!

Hey, my 5th heart filled up when I wasnt paying attention!

savvy, you're really pretty!


----------



## Jesskaa

i need to try and sleep.


----------



## KatJ

Yeah, I'm giving up again too... Not a lot going on right now.

Good night again girls!


----------



## CellyCell

Night night.

I think Im getting sick.

Ugh, this is what I get for picking up my co-worker everyday who happens to be sick at the moment. Ugggh.


----------



## Jesskaa

aww. i hate being sick.


----------



## CellyCell

TGIF.

Screw going outside with my students tomorow.

It was 107 degrees today and it's going to be triple digit tomorrow aswell.

We're staying in with the AC on watching the sandlot.


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.


----------



## MindySue

i love the sandlot.

im getting worried havent got my period yet but it's been overdue, not like im preg or anything, but im afraid my poor diet has made me lost it..ahhhhhh


----------



## Jesskaa

i feel so sick.


----------



## MindySue

me too jess, like everyday lately..i need to fix myself!

(now that sounds awful with the above post but i can ignore that since im a virgin)


----------



## Jesskaa

im like forcing myself to eat something.

because the thought of food is maing me sick.

but i need to eat cause thats why my stomache is upset.

but i literally feel like im going to die.


----------



## pinksugar

I have a sore throat. Ouch. I can tell its going to get really bad unless my biatch of a dr gives me the hardcore pennicillin! none of this soft stuff!

Lol.


----------



## MindySue

my dr never gives me anything for sore throats. it sucks.

sorry jess






i love cherries but only the firm ones..the squishy ones taste gross


----------



## pinksugar

i like black cherries, or the really dark red ones.

my dr will only give me hardcore stuff AFTER my throat puffs up like a frog or something... seriously, it gets really swollen. Grump. I know why they dont give you the strong stuff right away but its SUCH a joke


----------



## MindySue

sore throats are a bummer


----------



## pinksugar

especially if you yawn all the time like me. At least it only hurts when I swallow, not when I talk



jeebus its like 2:30am here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pla4u

12:37pm at my place..


----------



## MindySue

im just starting the day here





which starts at 12:30 for me how sad. lol.


----------



## pinksugar

lol. Welll... Mindy, have fun making your scrambled eggs, and everyone have a good night. i'm off to bed. YAWN. SO freaking tired.


----------



## MindySue

lol thanks. im gonna go do that hope i dont mess it up





good night!


----------



## Aprill

Hi guys, i am just getting up


----------



## pla4u

Hi April!

You let us know how the egg come out Mindy...


----------



## MindySue

pretty good. not as good as when my mommy makes them for me but good. lol


----------



## Jesskaa

I feel better now. I don't know why.


----------



## MindySue

thats good!


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I feel better now. I don't know why. well probubly cuz your here with all your friends eating scrambled eggs...


----------



## Jesskaa

im in shock!

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well probubly cuz your here with all your friends eating scrambled eggs... I think you ment Mindy is eating the eggs. haha.


----------



## Lia

I want chocolate! And my boyfriend


----------



## MindySue

hahaha paula


----------



## Jesskaa

chyeahhh.


----------



## MindySue

i need to drink more but i dont like to unless im eating and i never eat..ok i need to eat more but i dont want to gain weight.


----------



## Jesskaa

i still need to eat something.

so i can take my accutane.


----------



## MindySue

i like big butts and i cannot lie..

ahh. im never going to tonys page again that song scares me.


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha.

your song scared me, mindy i had the valume all the way up.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want chocolate! And my boyfriend



meet me someone and ill give you choclate hahhahahha

im feel so alone lately like no one understend me

i have 2 jobs and i return so tire from work and all i want is a hug

its so hard to find the right man

i envy you all that you have bf or speaking with a guy you really like

i want it too


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im in shock!

I think you ment Mindy is eating the eggs. haha.

im sure Mindy will make you some now that she knows how..


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i like big butts and i cannot lie..
ahh. im never going to tonys page again that song scares me.


hhaahahahah


----------



## MindySue

lol but it's a good song so ohwell





sure jess want some eggs lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah I'd like some eggs!



haha.


----------



## MindySue

lol well get them yourself


----------



## Jesskaa

haha. I cant cook to well.


----------



## MindySue

me neither but they came out okay.


----------



## Jesskaa

last time i made eggs i pretty sure they werent even cooked after i ate them cause i got sick and couldn't go to school.


----------



## MindySue

LOL thats so sad..man i hope that doesnt happen to me hhahaha

blah i gotta get ready for work soon boo


----------



## Jesskaa

aww bummer.

i need to clean.


----------



## MindySue

its freakin hot


----------



## Jesskaa

I know.


----------



## MindySue

my hairs so crazy cause of the heat..i hate my hair! frizz monster.


----------



## Jesskaa

Mine looks today. Its the rest of me thats looking bad.


----------



## MindySue

its taking me to the last page for once and i keep thinking i have to click on it but i dont and it screws me up ha i cant win


----------



## Jesskaa

haha!


----------



## MindySue

blah blahhhhhh blah blah blah

blah blah

blah

blah

blah


----------



## Jesskaa

your close to 5,000 mindy!


----------



## MindySue

wooo!!!

yeah.

yay me

it just started hardcore raining


----------



## Jesskaa

AWW. rain.






m cleanign with the music blasting.


----------



## MindySue

hi ho, hi ho, it's off to work i go.

got 5 mins to get there and it takes about 8. im always late.


----------



## CellyCell

Got back from work and eating quizno subs.

Anyone remember their commercials? Lmao. So weird, I remember me and my friends always doing those voices. Jesus, we were like 17. Haha.

Ugh, I wanna go see transformers tonight. Im boooored.


----------



## Aprill

Its so boring.....


----------



## michal_cohen

guss we have 2 dates next week ;p

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its so boring..... cant agree more its 02:30 at night and its so boaring i cant even sleep


----------



## MindySue

lol celly i remember wasnt it a weird animal


----------



## Aprill

gosh I hated those commercials


----------



## MindySue

haha


----------



## CellyCell

lmao.

"THEY GOT A PEPPER BAAARRR"


----------



## Jesskaa

Holaa.


----------



## michal_cohen

its so good to be back..... (now im sound like the maroon 5 song hahahahahh)


----------



## MindySue

hey jess.


----------



## Jesskaa

hey mindy.


----------



## MindySue

i got cramps but no period ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jesskaa

My stomach is still all weird.

he said he'd callll later.

and its almost 8. yesterday he called around 9 but he told me he would call around then yesterday.

i hope he calls. lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My stomach is still all weird.

he said he'd callll later.

and its almost 8. yesterday he called around 9 but he told me he would call around then yesterday.

i hope he calls. lol.

i hope too


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks.

time cannot go any SLOWER.


----------



## MindySue

sure can


----------



## Jesskaa

nooo it cant.

if anything it should speed up until he calls. if he does.


----------



## KatJ

he'll call


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he'll call I realllllly hope so.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I realllllly hope so. he will call


----------



## MindySue

i hate waiting for my bf to call hes always late


----------



## KatJ

The territory manager at my old job wants me back!


----------



## Aprill

COOL!!!!!!!!! you going back?


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i hate waiting for my bf to call hes always late aw.



well he usally calls when he says will but i usualllly make him promise to call me back and this time i decided not too.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The territory manager at my old job wants me back! Are ya going back??


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The territory manager at my old job wants me back! thats great what are you wanting to do?


----------



## KatJ

I think I'm gonna call and see what they're talking about.

I loved the job, just not the store manager.


----------



## Jesskaa

aw well i hope you end being satisfied.


----------



## MindySue

hmmmmm.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I'm gonna call and see what they're talking about.
I loved the job, just not the store manager.

good luck


----------



## Aprill

I can understand that Katherine


----------



## KatJ

thanks ladies

I've got some serious thinking to do.

I wish my husband would hurry up and get back home from McDonalds. I'm ready for my sundae!

Aprill, I love your new avatar


----------



## MindySue

bllllllah


----------



## KatJ

I Hear Him Coming Yay!


----------



## Aprill

Thanks


----------



## MindySue

ooo i want a sundae


----------



## Jesskaa

My phone went off and it was a freaking text message. GRRRRR.


----------



## MindySue

aw


----------



## Jesskaa




----------



## MindySue




----------



## Aprill

good lord


----------



## Jesskaa

?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ? maybe you should call him


----------



## Jesskaa

no. i wanna see if he'll call.

but its just torture sitting here. haha.


----------



## MindySue

lol


----------



## Aprill

he will call eventually


----------



## Jesskaa

if he doesnt call i'll call him tomorrow. But Im not going to call cause he said that HE WOULD.

mannnn this is torture. i cant wait to know.

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he will call eventually i hope.


----------



## MindySue




----------



## Aprill

Yeah i saw on Oprah some years back, you are not supposed to call, he is supposed to, lol


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah i saw on Oprah some years back, you are not supposed to call, he is supposed to, lol haha


----------



## Jesskaa

i need one of those future predicter peoples. haha.

I dont think i should give in and call.. when he was suppose to.


----------



## MindySue

lol aprill


----------



## Jesskaa

Man my phone went off again and it makes my hopes so high until i see that stupid 'NEW MESSAGE".

gr, i wish that girl would leave me alone.


----------



## MindySue

i find it so hard to concentrate on the phone and the internet

thats why i havent been able to past like hour

but im back now


----------



## Jesskaa

if he does call i'll probably end up posting that he called and end up walking into my room.

I can't do computer and phone at the same time without ignoring one... usually the phone. haha.


----------



## MindySue

i cant multitask i suck.


----------



## Jesskaa

i can with some things.


----------



## MindySue

ugh ugh ugh

i want a mcdonalds sundae so bad now that kat said that, damn her!


----------



## Jesskaa

uhh food.

nasty.


----------



## KatJ

Hey, its not nice to damn me, and since you did

The sundae was wonderful! It was hot fudge with nuts and i added caramel. YUM YUM YUM!


----------



## MindySue

lol what!

food is good.

awww i love the little nuts they give. poo


----------



## Jesskaa

ehhhh stomach.

i dont wanna look, think or eat food.


----------



## MindySue

i just went up to what i posted when i was on the phone and i dont even remember doing some stuff lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol what!
food is good.

awww i love the little nuts they give. poo





i just eat a cheese cake

yummy its like 4 in the morning in here no work tomorrow so im here for a while adding stuff to my notepad


----------



## Jesskaa

9 o'clock.

no calllll.


----------



## MindySue

i wish i didnt have to work tomarrow.

or the next day.


----------



## Jesskaa

i dont think he's going to call.


----------



## MindySue

whata jerk


----------



## michal_cohen

he is such a loser he dont know what he missing

maybe he have a good reson why he didnt call i sure hope so


----------



## MindySue

mhm


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mhm its so funny what you wrote on tyler profile i answerd you back take a pick

hahahaah


----------



## MindySue

i was just bein silly, but he's not bad looking.


----------



## Jesskaa

hehehe called.


----------



## MindySue

i figured. lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.

im glad he did.


----------



## MindySue




----------



## KatJ

we knew he would


----------



## MindySue

yup yup!


----------



## KatJ

Me and husband just had another fight


----------



## MindySue

aww about what


----------



## Jesskaa

awww.


----------



## MindySue

poo


----------



## Jesskaa

yay. he's comming over tomorrow.


----------



## MindySue

yay!! details. details details.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha.

My mom said he couldn't but my DAD was like "why not? if shes dating him i wanna meet him."

so i told him he could come over and now he is! and im all excited.

but i reallly gotta clean my room. hahaha.


----------



## MindySue

aw ha whyd you mom say no


----------



## Jesskaa

i believe her words were '15 year old boys have raging hormones."

idk if i spelt raging right.


----------



## MindySue

hahaha so what. so do girls.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know. lol.

But according my mom she's just worried about him.

and I was just like.. "well.. im a girl, i gotta start talking to boys someday. why not saturday!??!"


----------



## MindySue

lol hehe


----------



## KatJ

just stupid married people stuff

i made him change 2 diapers in a row and he got pissed

Yay for you Jess!


----------



## MindySue

well thats immature


----------



## KatJ

i know, and i was immature for arguing with him


----------



## Jesskaa

aww well people fight.

but as long as you makeup afterwords its okay.

yay for me.


----------



## KatJ

well, he went to the bathroom

then came in here and kissed me and went to bed


----------



## MindySue

was it an angry kiss or a i wanna make up kiss

lol


----------



## Jesskaa

^^ hmm.. which one?


----------



## MindySue

oh im getting so close to elite this is weird cause ive been wanting it for so long

and all cause you guys talk to me on these threads lol.


----------



## KatJ

Kind of an i love you kiss.

I would have liked a lets make up kiss.


----------



## MindySue

i know what you mean.

maybe you should give him one


----------



## KatJ

NO WAY! i cant bother him when he's sleeping. he gets really ill.


----------



## Jesskaa

oh yeah give him one.

then tomorrow morning!


----------



## TylerD

the trhee of you should talk on msn lmao


----------



## MindySue

ill?

that sucks.





ty i gotta get my posts in heh

me and jess are talking on aim


----------



## Jesskaa

YEAH me and Mindy and talking. haha.


----------



## KatJ

He's getting up early cause he starts his new job tomorrow. Maybe i'll stay up all night so i'll be ready for him in the morning.

Ty, we're helping support Mindy in her race to making Elite


----------



## MindySue

haha race!


----------



## KatJ

let me update the other thread

i have a countdown for you!


----------



## MindySue

you rock!!


----------



## KatJ




----------



## CellyCell

my god im tired...


----------



## KatJ

did you work hard today celly?

or is it just the heat?


----------



## MindySue

wooo...i feel all nervous and stuff..1 post to go


----------



## KatJ

look at you with your stars!


----------



## CellyCell

i only work partime so it was fine.

but i was up since the wee mornings today and yeah, the heat is insane here.

its night time and its still pretty hot.

my perv photo caused a bit of stir, huh? lol. lame.

Congrats Mindy! Woop


----------



## Jesskaa

you were on kinda early this mornin celly.. i saw you. haha.

yeah well.. like i've said ive seen worse things on this site than your photo which wasent evena big deal.


----------



## KatJ

hahaha Celly. I was surprised!


----------



## MindySue

double lame. theres way more stuff innapropriate than that innocent pic.

like the nick lachey sex thread haha..those actual pics of them doing it.

and thats not restricted to the sex forum. frankly if you posted that pic in the sex forum id be like wtf hahah


----------



## Jesskaa

welll said mindy!


----------



## CellyCell

haha. cheah for reals.

afraid theyre gonna read this here and tell us the rules about it.

i know the rules and why its here - friendly forum.

but sometimes i just dont like upitity places... you know?


----------



## MindySue

yeah. i get what you mean.

i was kind of surprised at the whole thing. tony seemed rather disturbed lol


----------



## CellyCell

well, it was meant for you guys. haha...

...but i didnt think the mods would be like, "err not appropriate place to post".

I remember speakin to a mod and she said they have dicussions before hand on removing topics and all that. Im thinking - weeeird and spooky. haha. like all eyes are on my post constantly. and im a sarcastic person on here, well i probably come off like that and my humor is pretty blunt.

i just dont want another warning - i got 1 for giving out my email on here. ha.


----------



## KatJ

you got a warning?


----------



## CellyCell

youre not allowed to post your email on here. :S

didnt even know there was such a rule for that...

something about controlling spammers.


----------



## MindySue

ive gotten a warning too about discussing vegetarianism or something it was during my first month here.


----------



## CellyCell

haha wtf?


----------



## MindySue

well they said it was a sensitive subject cause people got heated.

we cant talk about serious stuff here that gets in arguments lol


----------



## KatJ

hahaha, i remember that thread

i argued with you too!

I remember it getting closed, and i was like wtf?


----------



## MindySue

yeah

but i know i am very biased

so i try not to talk about it cause i get upset and it causes problems

so i just try to accept peoples opinions and forget about it cause its not like i can change anything anyway


----------



## Jesskaa

yay! YOUR NAME CHANGED.

okay, so you told me it did but whatever.

i noticed.


----------



## KatJ

YAY for the hearts! Much better! It's all good. I enjoy having friends with different opinions from me.


----------



## MindySue

haha i noticed my color changed first on members list i love this color its kinda yellow kinda gold. but it sticks out cause not many people are elite. wooo

my cat just stretched in his sleep and fell off the bed, lol, i feel so bad. i looked down at him and hes like 'huh' so i picked him up and put him back up and he went to sleep again 1 sec later.

now all i gotta do is donate some $$$$ to get the cool dollar signs. too bad im poor haha


----------



## KatJ

HAHAHA I wish i had a kitty.

I'm texting my baby daddy again!


----------



## MindySue

uh oh!

i think its funny when you say baby daddy i duno why i always giggle haha


----------



## KatJ

Me too! I love saying it.


----------



## MindySue

its so hot.

i always eat after i brush my teeth for the night how silly of me.


----------



## KatJ

its a bad habit. When i was trying to lose weight i would always brush my teeth, expecting that i wouldnt eat afterwards. It never really helped.


----------



## MindySue

lol yeah i doubt it would help me either if i was trying. cause i do it anyway.


----------



## KatJ

I just say your the last part of your post about the dollar sign. I think its cute! I only donated $10, but I did a small part.


----------



## MindySue

yeah make me seem all important. youd have to donate a lot for all of them haha.


----------



## KatJ

Yeah, I dont think they day will ever come when i'd be able to do that.


----------



## MindySue

yeah i got lots of stuff to buy like clothes


----------



## Jesskaa

welll my darlings.

Im sleepy.

and I just told mindy that.

So, I think im about to head off MUT.


----------



## KatJ

Good night Jess!

Hope you have sweet dreams. And maybe somehow your friend will make your parents like him!

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah i got lots of stuff to buy like clothes



aint that the truth.

And I have never used any mac, so i'd have to get some of their stuff first


----------



## Geek

I removed that pic. Is it ok?


----------



## KatJ

what'd you steal from us this time tony?


----------



## MindySue

What do you mean is it ok?


----------



## KatJ

Tony's got us ladies all confused!


----------



## Geek

Believe me, the reason for this is to benefit your email address. If you post your email openly, the spam harvesters collect it and spam your address.





Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

youre not allowed to post your email on here. :S
didnt even know there was such a rule for that...

something about controlling spammers.


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

What do you mean is it ok? 


Just that. I removed the pic thinking that a pic of one of our best users doing that on a makeup site isn't all that spiffy for the site. It was my opinion


----------



## MindySue

yes, it's ok. lol


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

yes, it's ok. lol 


k




lol Thanks Mind


----------



## KatJ

stupid spambots.

i hate how there is always someone who wants to ruin everything. like the spambots that have taken over myspace.


----------



## MindySue

no problem glad to be of service haha





yeah those damn spambots.


----------



## KatJ

we understand tony


----------



## MindySue

and telemarketers!


----------



## KatJ

oh God.

dont get me started on bill collectors!


----------



## Geek

I'm not really a person, but a spambot who built a makeup community


----------



## Aprill

coolness Tony


----------



## KatJ

Sorry, we dont believe in good spambots

guess you're just a figment of our imagination then


----------



## Aprill

smile guys


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Sorry, we dont believe in good spambots
guess you're just a figment of our imagination then




fig newton


----------



## MindySue

hahahaha.


----------



## KatJ

AHHHH Aprill, what the hell girl?


----------



## MindySue

lol wow thats what i wanted to see right before bed.

goodnight hahaha



enjoyed talking with everyone tonight.


----------



## Aprill

"Plus you got a great big hearrrrrrrrrt!!!!!!!!"






hahaha that song rocks!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KatJ

good night Mindy

congrats again!

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "Plus you got a great big hearrrrrrrrrt!!!!!!!!" I was soooo gonna post that exact same line!


----------



## Aprill

g'night


----------



## KatJ

So, Aprill, what are you doing up at this time of the night.

Besides trying to make us all pee our pants?


----------



## Aprill

hahha, nothing




I dont sleep much (vampire!!!!!!!!!



)


----------



## KatJ

HAHAHA! I talked to my cousin late last night and asked him the same question. He told me he was a vampire too!


----------



## MindySue

personality........personality.

oh god


----------



## Aprill

That song is going to be in my head for the next week, I gotta make my husband listen!


----------



## CellyCell

look at them stars, woop. haha.


----------



## Aprill

congrats


----------



## MindySue

thanks girls





i love the way he dances (jumps) i hope my boyfriend dances like that





ok i gonna try to go to bed again but it's stuck in my head lol thanks aprill


----------



## KatJ

Showing the husband, there's an idea. I should do that before he leaves for work!


----------



## Aprill

NP Mindy!!!!! Glad to help you anytime!!!!!! lol


----------



## Aprill

Yeah Kat, that's a wonderful way to ruin his work-mood, lol


----------



## KatJ

hahaha. that would be great.

well, i hate to desert you but i'm gonna go shave my legs, since my baby daddy has mysteriously stopped texting. might even break the wax out.

I'll probably be back. I normally am.


----------



## MindySue

he's just so anxious to start the song lolllll omg i cant stop watching it's like crack

kinda looks like he got a little 'excited' at the end..lol


----------



## Aprill

I love that damn video!!!


----------



## CellyCell

Lmao, April. Wth was with the vid.

Is it a cult? Seriously... seemed a bit drugged up or like, under some sort of spell.

Er, my throat still hurts...


----------



## KatJ

Well, I'm back, feeling much prettier too! I shaved, did a pumice scrub on my feet, i'm covered in lotion, i even cleaned my rings!


----------



## MindySue

yay kat



i love feeling clean when i get out of the shower and lotion up and all that stuff. too bad it only lasts a few hours! less if i go somewhere!


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lmao, April. Wth was with the vid. Is it a cult? Seriously... seemed a bit drugged up or like, under some sort of spell.

Er, my throat still hurts...





Nah, I found it on VH1's webjunk. That was from a Public access channel in some state, lol


----------



## MindySue

It looked like it HAD to be from the 80's. The hairdoos and stuff, man what time warp are they in? Haha.

Still love it.


----------



## magosienne

hey guys !!!

how ya all doing ?

(hehe i see you've been busy Mindy congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

i went to the mac counter at the galeries lafayette and oh my, i'm so disappointed. half of the products were already sold out (luckily i didn't want to buy those) after only two days C Shock was released here. and the e/s i wanted to buy came out sheer or just different from the pics



. as for the blue lipstick, i love it, but i know i like to stick to neutral lips so if it's only bought so i can wear it at goth parties few times a year, i thought that wasn't really worth my money.


----------



## MindySue

I don't like anything from C shock. It reminds me of a few years ago when I thought it was cool to wear bright bright neon e/s all the time. Now I like to go for a more neutral classy look.

Thanks


----------



## magosienne

it's okay for me, leaves more money for flashtronic


----------



## MindySue

yeah now that looks cool.


----------



## magosienne

my cat is waiting behind me. i already gave her part of her food, but she knows i haven't given her everything, that little clever b***ch lol!!


----------



## MindySue

lol


----------



## magosienne

i'm ashamed of myself.

yes i am.

....

i am listening to "Crazy" from Brit


----------



## MindySue

im ashamed too lol


----------



## Colorlicious

ugh we have people over from out of town, total of 6: six kids and one adults....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! please help me!!


----------



## MindySue

ouchies ! sorry. mut can be your escape!


----------



## Aprill

where is everybody


----------



## Shelley

I'm here.


----------



## Aprill

HI!! How is my S.O. Ember


----------



## KatJ

Looks like everybody is out doing the saturday night thing


----------



## Jesskaa

were on earth is Mindy!?


----------



## CellyCell

just got back from the shops





just enjoying my starbucks caramel frapp. yum.

havent had it in ages...


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Looks like everybody is out doing the saturday night thing lol, I have no saturday night thing


----------



## MindySue

blah


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, I have no saturday night thing



HA! I thought I did. But my "best friend" blew me off. So here I am, back on MUT in tears.


----------



## Aprill

awww, well, I just gave everyone a bath so they can go play and pass out


----------



## KatJ

I wish my daughter was here to play with. Eric took her with him so I could go out.


----------



## Aprill

awww


----------



## KatJ

Well, I'm gonna stop listening to my sad music now and go watch some tv. It'll be the highlight of my night.


----------



## Jesskaa

well why don't get into your pajamas and snuggle up by the tv.

or just go out yourself.


----------



## Aprill

yeah u could always go alone


----------



## MindySue

lala


----------



## CellyCell

I can not get this song out of my head. It's weird... but I love it.

Ha.

It doesnt beat the man singing personality but yeahh...


----------



## Jesskaa

crazy song. haha.


----------



## Aprill

oh gosh, wtf?


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HI!! How is my S.O. Ember




Sorry I disappeared, lol. I was watering the garden outside. Ember is doing good. Earlier it was funny. I was in the computer room calling him. Sometimes he flys in, other times not. So anyways instead of calling him by his name,I said "Turkey, come here!" He came flying in,lol.


----------



## Aprill

I didnt have to water my flowers today, it rained!!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue

the girl reminds me of kelly clarkson

and her hair reminds me of cellys hair


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well why don't get into your pajamas and snuggle up by the tv.
or just go out yourself.

I was getting ready to, then I realized that eric has been driving my car to work and the needle was on E.

Its okay though, he came home to me a few minutes ago!


----------



## CellyCell

Haha, I've been told I look like Kimberley Locke from American Idol.

Now I got Kelly hair - jesus, is that a sign? Hope not - cus I cant sing for shit.

Alright.

Im off to get drunk at Krissy's house.

Have a good night everyone





Expect drunken videos from me soon... haha.


----------



## MindySue

blah i guess im going to bed.


----------



## Shelley

Have fun Celly.





I'm heading off to bed. It's 11:22pm and this old gal is tired. I use to come home from the bars at 2am or later, never felt tired, lol. Geez, I'm talking like I'm elderly, lol.


----------



## pinksugar

lol, I talk like I'm elderly all the time! 'that's inappropriate!' 'how old is she? 5?' haha but I still like to build towers out of sugar! and I still make faces in mashed potato sometimes... so I guess I'm not THAT old!


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, I talk like I'm elderly all the time! 'that's inappropriate!' 'how old is she? 5?' haha but I still like to build towers out of sugar! and I still make faces in mashed potato sometimes... so I guess I'm not THAT old! LOL i do that with ketchup!!


----------



## magosienne

yay !!!!!

my favorite online store now sells also little pots for homemade lipbalms. hehe, i knew i was right not to order earlier !!!

now i just need to fidn the list of EO and other stuff i wanna order.


----------



## pinksugar

I love little jars and containers. They're so exciting. I also love stationery! love it!


----------



## pla4u

Good morning girls...hope you all had a good nites sleep..


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good morning girls...hope you all had a good nites sleep.. Good Morning Paula!!!


----------



## pinksugar

morning! where I am its 12 midnight on sunday


----------



## magosienne

morning Paula !!

lol Rosie, for me it's only 4pm. i was supposed to go at sephora but i didn't wanna take the underground just to buy one e/s i know i won't be able to use before a while (allergies). instead i'm ordering all i need for homemade lipbalms





plus some EO.


----------



## pla4u

Hi April!

Hi Pinksugar!

itl 10am here


----------



## Aprill

Its 9:04 here, &lt;sigh&gt; another boring day


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif morning Paula !!
lol Rosie, for me it's only 4pm. i was supposed to go at sephora but i didn't wanna take the underground just to buy one e/s i know i won't be able to use before a while (allergies). instead i'm ordering all i need for homemade lipbalms





plus some EO.

Mrning to you too!


----------



## pinksugar

my throat is killing meeee.. ow! I'm off to bed, I think! I missed you guys! I haven't been on all weekend! I was like aahh what is happening on MUT!

night night!


----------



## Aprill

good night Rosie


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my throat is killing meeee.. ow! I'm off to bed, I think! I missed you guys! I haven't been on all weekend! I was like aahh what is happening on MUT!
night night!

Good nite sweetie...take care, hope your throat is better in the morning


----------



## MindySue

woop


----------



## Shelley

I just finished washing down the back patio with the pressure washer. It was fun blasting everything off.


----------



## Jesskaa

sounds like fun.


----------



## Shelley

It was fun.





Tomorrow I plan on waking up early and head to Walmart for 7-7:30am. I have to buy groceries and a new toaster. My toaster croaked this morning.


----------



## pinksugar

wow that is early. I didnt get up til 11 today. I can't decide what to wear. It's really difficult since my bunny likes to pee on me as soon as I get dressed.



Silly animal! we have to start toilet training him soon. I've never done it before so I'm not sure how to best go about it!


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just finished washing down the back patio with the pressure washer. It was fun blasting everything off. cool would you like to come and pressure wash my back stairs?


----------



## MindySue

im distressed big time.


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im distressed big time. Why Mindy?


----------



## MindySue

oh I don't want to share the gorey details but I just had a 2 and a half hour struggle with the mooncup i thought would be super great.

(a menstrual cup, yeah gross..thats why im not gonna say anymore..haha)


----------



## CellyCell

We drank so much last night...

Im still at Krissy's house watching Charm School.

What a weekend - when I get home I'll post pictures.

Mindy, expect a video - hahaha.


----------



## pinksugar

Im making mac and cheese. I seem to be saying that a lot recently. I also got photos back from the photo shoot I went on.. me n the bf. They're not on a cd though so I'll have to scan them



hmph


----------



## MindySue

ooh i cant wait to see!


----------



## KatJ

Mindy, I'm glad you kinda explained "mooncup" I wasnt real sure what it was.

I wanna post pics of something, here's me back, actually i dont know how old i was, but it was before I got preggo thats for sure


----------



## Aprill

Oh gosh, dont get me started on pre-baby pics, If I start looking at them, I may cry!!!!!!! But you were hot on that pic Kat


----------



## KatJ

Thanks Aprill. I know, me too! I still felt sexy when I was pregnant. I gained about 30 lbs during pregnancy, and I lost 20 of it before Alana ever came home. But after that, I dont know what happened, cause now I weigh more than I did when i was 9 months.


----------



## LittleMissV

Anyone around?


----------



## KatJ

I'm here! I think I'm bout to give up though!


----------



## LittleMissV

lol hi!

this is my first time posting in this thread...

how are you?


----------



## KatJ

HI! I'm pretty good, excpet it's 3:48am here and I should be sleeping!

How are you?


----------



## MindySue

what a sexy pic!


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Newbie here, and I can't see any of the pics or answer any of my welcoming PM's. Feeling a little helpless here. lol.


----------



## Shelley

Hi everyone!


----------



## pla4u

Hi everyone!

Hello Shelly!

just popping in real quick on a break


----------



## Shelley

Hi Paula!


----------



## glamadelic

hey guys how is everyone???

i'm waiting for my fiance to get off work so i can see him!

*squeals*


----------



## Shelley

Citre,

Are you going out shopping or for dinner with your fiance?

My cleopatra canna lily bloomed today! yay! I posted pics of it under the everything home related forum, blooms from my garden thread.


----------



## Lia

Great! Self-promoting moment: go check it out my pics on the beach! And you can see my body in bikini (not a beautiful sight but still valid)


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great! Self-promoting moment: go check it out my pics on the beach! And you can see my body in bikini (not a beautiful sight but still valid) I just did.



Lia you look great and you guys make a hot couple.


----------



## Lia

Aww, thanks! ah, and the girl besides me wearing a green bikini is my older sister!


----------



## Aprill

Those pics were really nice





Hi all the newbies to this thread!!


----------



## magosienne

hi guys !!!

can't wait to see Harry Potter, the premiere is wednesday here. i also have an appointment to the doc the same day, hopefully i won't have acne in a few months time, and i'll also ask the doctor about starting a diet as i need to loose weight.


----------



## Aprill

Hi Aude! I havent seen one single Harry Potter movie, I guess i need to catch up


----------



## magosienne

i'm a big fan, i have read all the books and seen all the movies. they're quite good, but nothing compared to the books, you'd make a 4hour long movie and of course that's not possible (well, okay, they did it for the Lord of the Rings, but come on, Harry Potter doesn't compare).

i'm also very excited and can't wait to buy the last book.


----------



## Aprill

Oh cool, maybe I should watch and read the books


----------



## StinkyMonkey

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi all the newbies to this thread!! Howdy


----------



## Aprill

what's your real name, i'd rather not call u stinky monkey


----------



## MindySue

i cant wait till harry potter either


----------



## magosienne

hehe, i hope the movie's gonna be great. i'm planning on watching it thursday or friday evening after work.


----------



## CellyCell

I cant wait for the last book.

I might pre-order this one. I'm afraid of spoilers will ruin it.

I think that's what happen with the last book - someone said who died in it before I read the book.

Anyways, Im going to watch Transformer tonight! Woop.


----------



## MindySue

stupid headache


----------



## pla4u

Harry Poter!

YES I like Harry Potter he's COOL!


----------



## KatJ

Mindy, I had a headache all afternoon. Stupid sinuses.


----------



## Aprill

I guess I can sign on the headaches club, i've had one for two days :X


----------



## pla4u

sorry you guys are not feeling well...wish I could do somthing to make you feel better


----------



## KatJ

That sucks Aprill. I've been so medicated lately, everything is screwed up. Trying to control my allergies is a losing battle for me.


----------



## Aprill

I am glad my allergies thing is over

Thanks Paula!!


----------



## KatJ

Lucky you, mine are just starting up.


----------



## Jesskaa

Just thought id pop in and tell you all that i just burped extremely loud. haha.


----------



## MindySue

wheres jess been?

where have *I *been?


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wheres jess been?
where have *I *been?

she's been busy..




yeah really... WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN?


----------



## MindySue

well thats really weird..i said that at the same time she messaged.


----------



## Jesskaa

haha. yes it is!


----------



## MindySue

we have a special bond.

lol


----------



## Jesskaa

A _very _special bond. Why so stressed?


----------



## MindySue

im not anymore just cause of my mooncup lol.

my sister just took my pic with her phone (i didnt even know) because i had on 'booty shorts' and then she posted it on myspace!! i had no idea hahaah.


----------



## KatJ

I heart random myspace pics


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha!


----------



## MindySue

lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

I like random pictures, ones nobody knows your taking.

inless.. its of me.. and i look bad or something. haha.


----------



## KatJ

HAHA I dont like random pics of me either.


----------



## MindySue

me neither

glad you cant see my face


----------



## KatJ

Excuse me while I whore around for another minute, finally almost have 800 posts.


----------



## MindySue

ok



yay


----------



## KatJ

Hooray for me! I'll wait about 30 minutes then I'm gonna check out those vids finally.


----------



## MindySue

woop woop


----------



## KatJ

I guess I dont haveta wait, my hearts changed colors already.


----------



## MindySue

dang that was fast


----------



## Jesskaa

to the left to the left.


----------



## MindySue

to the right to the right


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.

Mannnnn,


----------



## MindySue

mannnnn. i feel like crap ive barely move at ALL today. i hate the lazy feeling.


----------



## Aprill

Anyone care to do the hamster dance?


----------



## MindySue

lol aprill I remember that first came out when I was like 11.


----------



## Aprill

lol


----------



## Jesskaa

my computer is going soooo slow.


----------



## MindySue

ive been watching lifetime all day


----------



## Jesskaa

i sleep to much.


----------



## MindySue

me too.


----------



## KatJ

MEEEE tooooo! I hate it.


----------



## Jesskaa

what day is it?

and in what month.

this clock never seemed so alive. I cant keep up. and i cant back down.


----------



## KatJ

My baby daddy is sad... His best friend's son got killed, he was 7. I dont know the details, I just know that everybody is shook up.


----------



## Jesskaa

SEVEN?

well thats depressing.


----------



## MindySue

thats so sad!! omg..


----------



## KatJ

I know. Thats so young. I dont even know what to say to him now.


----------



## Jesskaa

i would know what to say either.


----------



## MindySue

I wouldnt either.

wow.


----------



## KatJ

I'm sorry to bring that to you girls. But I cant really talk to my husband about it. I really cant tell him that I'm worried about Chris.


----------



## Jesskaa

its alright. I doubt mindy and i really have anything else to be discussing at like 1:30am.


----------



## MindySue

lol jess.

so true.


----------



## Jesskaa

man im like STARVING.

i want a salad.


----------



## MindySue

theres a HUGE black spider in my bathroom on the ceiling. and i have no idea what to do. but spiders scare me so much. and it's ruining my night. i can imagine it crawling into my room by morning.

spiders ruin my life.


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif man im like STARVING.i want a salad.

Ricci told me she had just ate a salad, and I got sooooooooo jealous. I'm having hunger pains!
Mindy, I'm scared of spiders too. One bit me in my sleep when I was 14. I walked around for the longest time with a big ol scar that looked like a hickey.


----------



## Jesskaa

then come over and eat a salad with me.


----------



## KatJ

Oh God, I would, believe me. but my civic only has like 1/2 a tank of gas in it!


----------



## Jesskaa

I'd glady drive and bring you a salad but i'd eat it on the way.

&amp; im too young to drive! lol.


----------



## MindySue

I wish I had someone to save me






If I had a husband and I saw a spider I don't care what time of night/morning it was, he'd be getting his butt out of bed and saving me from it.

I'd wake my dad up but I know better.

so i just reset my name and it says millenium talker. uhh i dont think so.


----------



## Jesskaa

I remember one time i painted a fake spider black cause it was like yellow or something and i put it on my brothers bed and like at 2am we all heard this really loud scream and ran outta bed and my brother had a bat trying to kill the spider and in the process of getting the bat he apparently ran into his lamp and it broke.

Man, my dad was mad. But my mom and I couldn't stop laughing. He was 21!


----------



## MindySue

LOL.

that made me feel a little better. i'd totally do the same thing. hahahahaaha.

except im too scared to go near them to kill them


----------



## KatJ

Awww, thanks for the thought anyway!

Thats too freakin funny!!! Killing the spider with a bat.

Mindy your whole situation there does look mighty funny!


----------



## MindySue

man. spiders are ugly. i wish they never existed.

why cant they look like tiny kitties.


----------



## Jesskaa

Me too. I hate spiders. I wont even sleep in a room if i saw a spider in there.


----------



## KatJ

tiny kittens? thats too cute...


----------



## Jesskaa

i know the i can still image him going..

"I *THE F WORD*ING HIT IT 6 TIMES AND I WONT DIE!!!"

man. i was in tears from laughing at him so hard.


----------



## MindySue

hey me neither.

i sleep in the living room if theres one in my room. they make me cry lol, how sad is that.

and i know itll travel to my room, it happened with another bug once..saw it in the bathroom then the next day it was crawling on my makeup table.

die die die die

so traumatizing

lol yeah can you imagine killing tiny kittens..nope!

haha jess.


----------



## Jesskaa

one time when i was little i rolled over when i was sleeping and i heard a cricket and i moved over and the cricket like jumped and i was in a serious panic of screaming and everything cause i dont like crickets either.


----------



## MindySue

eww..a cricket in the house? omg glad thats never happened.

ive seen many ticks crawling around in my bed before, darn cats, oh god i hate that.


----------



## Jesskaa

yes a cricket!

EWW I DONT LIKE TICKS!

i hate bugs!


----------



## MindySue

me too. sigh.

i swear theyre out to ruin my life. whenever i see one i immediately am in a BAD MOOOD. unless someone kills it for me or something.


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif one time when i was little i rolled over when i was sleeping and i heard a cricket and i moved over and the cricket like jumped and i was in a serious panic of screaming and everything cause i dont like crickets either. oh, ish. thats scary!


----------



## Jesskaa

same they make me panic.

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh, ish. thats scary! made me scared of crickets for life!


----------



## MindySue

oooooooooohyea.!

blah. im pretty scared right now.

and my bf is leaving me (on aim) and thats making me panic more, being alone, it will crawl on me in my sleep!


----------



## Jesskaa

sleep somewhere else?


----------



## MindySue

nah. cause if its gonna go in my room, its gonna go in there wether im in it or not, and ill have to face it tomarrow too.

i guess im going to bed. or trying anyway.

got in a frigen 'spat' with my bf because im so damn cranky all the time, cant stand being 800 miles from him. and we seem to be having dull conversation lately, not talking as much..growing apart. it's depressing. i wanted him to stay up with me until i could fall asleep because i was scared, and he left anyways..and claimed i was 'making him feel bad' for leaving again. so i said fine, go, sorry that im scared. and he said 'wow sorry' and signed off like a second later.

sighs


----------



## KatJ

I'm sorry Mindy. Boys are stupid sometimes. Its the truth. They just dont understand us very well.


----------



## MindySue

Yeah..

blah.

I f-ing hate when he says "trying to make him feel bad" feels like i cant express any negative thought because im doing it PURELY to make him FEEL BAD, not cause hey im actually upset by something HE caused or anything!

ugh!


----------



## KatJ

They all say that! Thats basically their way of saying "I dont know how to fix this problem". And then they start a whole new one.


----------



## MindySue

hhaha. that made me laugh, LOL. thanks


----------



## KatJ

no problem!

I'm staying up all night so I can wake my husband up early.


----------



## MindySue

why?


----------



## Jesskaa

Well i'll be on for another 1-2 hrs atleast.

I slept most of the day.

Plus i wanna raise up my post count.


----------



## KatJ

I promised him I would wake him with a surprise. But that's all I'm saying... And I slept most of the day too. Only 3.5 hours to go...


----------



## MindySue

oolala.

im so pissed between the spider and my boyfriend, lol. gonna TRY to sleep though.


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww surprises!!

Well goodluck Mindy.


----------



## KatJ

Good luck Mindy!


----------



## MindySue

i cant wait to get paid wednesday woop woop.

i might pop back in every so often if i cant fall asleep hehe.


----------



## CellyCell

What part of Canada is your guy from, Mindy?

You guys - Transformer was awesome! Just got back from watching it right now. I'm uploading photos of my drunken weekend right now. Wonder how those came out. Haha.


----------



## Jesskaa

I wanna see tansformers! BUTTTT my boyfriend wont go with me.


----------



## KatJ

I'm still undecided about transformers. Two people I trust alot had different opinions on it.

Celly, cant wait for your pics.


----------



## CellyCell

Man - me &amp; Krissy did drunken makeup on each other.

My eyes are MAD green, haha. She did my makeup and I did hers (I did purple on her).

I got mad skills because the makeup I did on her is dopeness - and trust me, I was gooooone on 3 cups of mojitos and 2 of pina coladas. Hahaha. GONE.


----------



## KatJ

Drunken makeup, sounds kinda scary. Good thing nobody lost an eye!


----------



## CellyCell

It actually came out good.

Just watching a vid I did - I'm a fool.

Transformer was good... I mean, some people are not into action. But this film delivers and it was funny too. I love Shilah LeBoufe. The graphics were insane too.


----------



## KatJ

Yeah, he is pretty cute.

The main reason one friend was disappointed was because he grew up with the original. I guess if he had never seen the original it wouldn't have been as bad?

Don't tell me you needed a video to realize that you were a fool? You know I love ya!




You're my favoritest pedo/perv, 'member?


----------



## CellyCell

Haha.

Well, I posted a thread of just her makeover alone.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...ml#post1056681

I never seen transformer growing up, wasn't into it as a child. I guess in a way that's true because I grew up watching X-Men and wasn't nearly satisfied with how they changed the characters or the story lines.

But I thought it was really good and funny. Lots of a funny moments.

Especially the Bee Yotch scene.


----------



## KatJ

Hey, why no pics of your makeover?

Have you seen Knocked Up? Thats my new favorite movie.


----------



## CellyCell

It was too green for my liking, haha. I'll post photos of us two on this thread. But for some reason my windows is acting up. Bah.

I haven't seen it. I really, really want too tho. I heard it was funny.


----------



## MindySue

ive been waking up every 10 minutes or less seriously since i left popping out of sleep terrified to find a spider on me or something. sigh.


----------



## pinksugar

I just saw transformers last night.. i thought it was pretty good! my bf wants to get a camaro now


----------



## glamadelic

My boyfriend has been wanting to see transformers... but the next movie we will be going to see is Harry Potter! I'm so excited I can't wait!


----------



## MindySue

i really want my bf to take me to see harry potter!


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha. 
Well, I posted a thread of just her makeover alone.

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...ml#post1056681

I never seen transformer growing up, wasn't into it as a child. I guess in a way that's true because I grew up watching X-Men and wasn't nearly satisfied with how they changed the characters or the story lines.

But I thought it was really good and funny. Lots of a funny moments.

Especially the Bee Yotch scene.

well the drunken makove looks fine.....should have posted some of yours to..


----------



## pinksugar

I've seen all the harry potter movies with my family - my mum, sister dad and me see it together. It's a 'thing' that we do


----------



## MindySue

aww thats sweet.

i wish my family could function long enough to go out together. but theres always a HUGE fight in which my mom throws a fit and ruins everything, always caused by a jerk comment my dad said. (i wish theyd have divorced when i was young and spared me this pretty horrible teenage life living here)

they said they were going to divorce when i left because i was the only reason they are together, and im leaving in 1 and a half months. I dont think they will have the guts to do it, they love to make eachother miserable. Plus my 21 year old sister is living at home, being useless as ever.


----------



## Lia

I want to watch Ratatouille - i'm a big Pixar fan



Ah, i posted some more pics on my thread about the beach!


----------



## glamadelic

Mindy, I know how you feel! My parents are almost the same, they've never talked about divorce, though. My mom is so hard to get along with sometimes, and usually its never my dad that's at fault though. Daddy will get up and fix himself breakfast, and then mom will come along and complain that Daddy didn't fix her anything. Dad then offers to fix her something and she gets all huffy and says that she'll fix it herself, but she complains about having to fix it herself! This happens all to often. It makes me so mad. I could go on about other stuff they do that makes me mad..


----------



## pla4u

Went to see Evan Almighty a couple weeks ago... I really enjoyed it





Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to watch Ratatouille - i'm a big Pixar fan



Ah, i posted some more pics on my thread about the beach! Great beach pics


----------



## MindySue

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mindy, I know how you feel! My parents are almost the same, they've never talked about divorce, though. My mom is so hard to get along with sometimes, and usually its never my dad that's at fault though. Daddy will get up and fix himself breakfast, and then mom will come along and complain that Daddy didn't fix her anything. Dad then offers to fix her something and she gets all huffy and says that she'll fix it herself, but she complains about having to fix it herself! This happens all to often. It makes me so mad. I could go on about other stuff they do that makes me mad.. do they still love eachother though? thats all that matters (or that matters anyway.) because my parents (my dad) flat out fell out of love with my mom, and she still wants to be with him, so thats why they argue..he hurts her feelings a lot because he doesnt love her. but you cant force love. shes constantly punishing him for not loving her instead of just leaving. it's a tired cycle. 
and i used to think my dad never did anything to start the fights since it's always her to freak out, but then I opened my eyes and found my dad treating her with no respect. He says awful things but then again he says awful things to me too. But yeah. He starts it with his rude remarks and attitude and then she makes it a hugeeeeeee fight. So I ususally end up blaming her.

But, it sounds like it's truely just your mom there. That sucks. I feel bad for your dad having to put up with it.


----------



## glamadelic

Sometimes its hard to tell if they are or not! I can't remember the last time they told each other I love you or even kissed each other. They used to kiss and say I love you everyday before they left for work. So I dunno... Mom's always ill, all the time. I guess maybe it's just menopause. Ha.


----------



## pinksugar

well. My dad fell asleep in the last movie, so he might not come this time





It really upsets me when families argue. Why cant everyone try to love each other?


----------



## glamadelic

^ I agree. Its so sad to see families not get along. Families are about togetherness, right?


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *citre* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My boyfriend has been wanting to see transformers... but the next movie we will be going to see is Harry Potter! I'm so excited I can't wait!









my bf said he nearly came in his pants watching that !


----------



## MindySue

Yeah but it's nearly impossible to live with another person when they reach their teenage years, nevermind an equal! It's tough. Especially when they are opposites such as my parents.

Which is why im going to marry someone with the same personality as me. I don't buy the opposites attract thing, I mean sure they do..purely physical, but will it last? Probably not..because you spend too much time arguing over stuff. Im sure it's easier to live with someone with the same personality and living style as you.

I have the same personality as my mom (minus her crazyness..dont have that yet) and me and my dad cant get along, unless I BITE my tongue. My sister has a personality more like my dad and they get along great (she's his favorite..cringe)


----------



## pinksugar

I don't think opposites attract either. I think that there have to be mutual beliefs, and stances on important issues. What if for him living overseas was a given but you wanted to live 2 doors down from your parents for the rest of your life? it aint gonna work!


----------



## Savvy_lover

i hope it works out for you but dont hope for too much . there will be arguments no matter how much u love each other . i m sure u know that too. i just hope u wont get too disappointed and get mad.

my dad and mom used to be arguing all the time but now i m a grown up and i tell them to shut up !




and it works


----------



## glamadelic

Yeah, I act more like my mom, too. But I promised myself I won't end up acting like she does now! Brad and I have promised each other we won't act like that, and that we're gonna do whatever it takes to keep our love kindled, but I really don't think that will be a problem. I love him to death, he's like the male version of me, and I the female version of him. Almost, I won't say exactly, because if we were just alike, we would get sick of each other! lol


----------



## pinksugar

true. There have to be some differences, and arguments is fine, as long as both of you truly want to fix the problem so that the arguments dont keep happening. There has to be a desire for peace on both sides, I think





IMO, arguing is natural!


----------



## glamadelic

Thats right, in a way, its sort of healthy. Sometimes when me and Brad argue there ends up being a long pause and we both just bust out laughing... and those are the good arguements, cause we always just end them with an I Love You! =)


----------



## pinksugar

I think that's how it should be. And, never let the sun set on an argument. AND, every day is a new one so don't keep a hold of the hurt. And stuff. As much as you can anyway


----------



## MindySue

ITA arguments are healthy.

Not the kind my parents have though. Theyre almost identicle to eachother.

Goes like this.

Dad - some rude remark.

Mom - Whyd you say that, you jerk!

Dad - Uhhh ??? What are you talking about (trying to play it off like he meant no harm when he really did)

Mom - Screaming, a long buildup of nonsense yelling, YOU'VE MADE ME REALIZE I NEED TO LEAVE, WHAT THE **** AM I DOING HERE? IM LEAVING..YOU ****ING JERK, **** YOU..BAH BLAH BLAH BLAH AAHHHH.

Then she runs to her room and slams the door and cries.

She ususally pulls the crying card to make people feel bad for her, how childish. She's always trying to get everyone to feel sorry for her no matter the situation. I think thats another big problem, they both wallow in self pity for how shitty their lives are. But don't ever fix them.

Ohyea and after her serious freaking out which always puts me in a bad mood, a few hours later or less she comes out acting like nothing happened. ****ing psycho.


----------



## Savvy_lover

yea my bf always solved the prob within a day coz he knows if he let it be the issue will become bigger !


----------



## glamadelic

Yeah... my mom pulls the crying card alot. I still hate seeing her cry, though.


----------



## Savvy_lover

wow your mom seem to be better at arguing than i m !

but well. if there is nth u can do maybe u shoul djust pretend u dun see anything coz talking to them about it or asking them to shut up dont seem to work for u


----------



## MindySue

It's gotten so bad that I tend to have to laugh when she cries.

It doesnt phase me anymore. It's purely for attention. And it's always when she's talking about how horrible everyone is to her.

ITA max. I should just pretend I don't see. Cause they know how it hurts me (and my sisters) and they don't do anything to fix it and make my last days here pretty good. I guess I resent them for that, they always talk about how they know it's hurting me, but yet they don't try to make it better by just separating? They say it's too hard and they will be poor and stuff but plenty of people do it who are worse off.

Whenever my moms in her depressed mode instead of rage mode, she cries and says how horrible it is and how she feels bad that she is putting me through this and has for the last 5-6 years, and says she will leave because it's for the best. But then doesnt.


----------



## Savvy_lover

my mom dont cry in front of ppl coz shes always trying to be strong . which i think sometimes unhealthy but of coz crying a;ll the time isnt the way to do it either


----------



## pinksugar

well I try to be realistic about my parents. They're human, just like everyone else. it is really tiring and disappointing when people let you down over and over again, but my parents always come through for me so I can forgive them for being silly about things.

Like mum FINALLY agreeing to have the coffee maker on the counter. Ptch. LOL


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well I try to be realistic about my parents. They're human, just like everyone else. it is really tiring and disappointing when people let you down over and over again, but my parents always come through for me so I can forgive them for being silly about things.
Like mum FINALLY agreeing to have the coffee maker on the counter. Ptch. LOL

wow congrats! haha she finally gave it


----------



## MindySue

I could be realistic if I thought they were just arguing because they're opposites, and still had love. But he doesnt love her, and says it to her, says he cant stand her, and only together for the kids, so why do they have to do this?

It's not just arguments over who makes dinner etc. And it's the same argument every day. Sometimes 3-4 times a day. Never get a break. And my mom gets in fits of rage where she cant control it and she often lashes out at me and it's very hurtful the things she says. Plus shes lashed out physically on my dad before when I havent been there but heard about it.

Ohyea, and when shes mad she threatens that shes gonna take my dad for everything he's worth, and also says that if he leaves her shes going to actually kill him. Stand over him with a knife. Also says she will make his life miserable, and says he doesnt deserve to ever be happy again because he fell out of love with her.


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I could be realistic if I thought they were just arguing because they're opposites, and still had love. But he doesnt love her, and says it to her, says he cant stand her, and only together for the kids, so why do they have to do this? 
It's not just arguments over who makes dinner etc.

maybe u should say it to him. tell him what u think about that . i mean i would say it right in his face. coz being together just for the kids and causing drama isnt good. i woul drather have them separated.
but then i do see why he said that becoz he meant it but if he relaly wants to achieve that purpose he shouldnt have said it out.


----------



## pinksugar

mm, see that is wrong, but then she is wrong with not asking him to leave, or her leaving.

If they've agreed to stay together 'for the kids' then you suck it up and shut your face til the kids leave. You don't say stuff in front of the kiddoes. Ever.


----------



## Lia

Hmm... Tough situation. You should scream in the middle of their arguments that you're not a kid anymore and they to get their divorce papers real quick because you can't handle anymore and that you're more hurt because they're together than if they were apart


----------



## MindySue

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif maybe u should say it to him. tell him what u think about that . i mean i would say it right in his face. coz being together just for the kids and causing drama isnt good. i woul drather have them separated.
but then i do see why he said that becoz he meant it but if he relaly wants to achieve that purpose he shouldnt have said it out.

I've had the conversation on a regular basis. He will NOT leave, he wont be the first to leave and 'walk out on his family' so basically it's up to my mom to leave. And shes too afraid and never done anything on her own. Shes all talk. And shes always saying he should get out, but she knows he wont get out, so why cant SHE get out?
And they also say that if they could do it over they wouldnt have had kids. Then I say thank you, I feel so loved. And he said it's not that I don't want you, it's just I wouldnt have had kids at all. It's the same thing.

I've also screamed and cried and everything else. They see their own kid crying because of their nonsense and they still wont seperate.

And they wonder why im going all the way to Canada! To get the hell away from this, thats why!


----------



## glamadelic

Yeah its really more hurtful than helpful when theres more drama when you 'stay together for the kids'. Personally, if it were me I would rather see my parents not together so they would stop arguing.


----------



## MindySue

Yeah. I'd love to see them both happy again and I know it could happen in seperate lives. But nope. I have a fear that when im done with college in 3 years they will still be in this same situation. But I will NOT be coming home thats for sure, if thats the case.


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've had the conversation on a regular basis. He will NOT leave, he wont be the first to leave and 'walk out on his family' so basically it's up to my mom to leave. And shes too afraid and never done anything on her own. Shes all talk. And shes always saying he should get out, but she knows he wont get out, so why cant SHE get out?
And they also say that if they could do it over they wouldnt have had kids. Then I say thank you, I feel so loved. And he said it's not that I don't want you, it's just I wouldnt have had kids at all. It's the same thing.

I've also screamed and cried and everything else. They see their own kid crying because of their nonsense and they still wont seperate.

And they wonder why im going all the way to Canada! To get the hell away from this, thats why!

mmm il try to get a divorce paper for them i dunno how just an idea. and ask them to both sit down and tell them now no one walks away first . its me your daughter whos asking u to sign on the paper at the same mini second so no one gets the bad name. if u 2 so much wanan leave each other pleas edo me a favour and sign the paper so i can live happily4ever and ever .


----------



## pinksugar

this is a tough issue for me I guess.. my parents are still in love and barely argue at all. They've taught me that family is important and that you should love your partner and try and fix the problems in private. When they do fight, we barely know about it - I think I would be the same - I don't think you should argue in front of your kids, regardless of whether they are adult children or children children.


----------



## MindySue

ITA ROSIE! I wish my parents acted on this, they say they will but then my mom has uncontrolable anger. She was going to see a therapist for a few months a few years back, and she would come home in fits of rage because the therapist was aparently telling her my dad was at fault (I don't see why/how he/she woulda said that.) But I just remember dreading that day a week she went she would come home and start a huge fight and scream. Then they couldnt pay for it anymore, was too expensive. And now she still complains that she couldnt finish her therapy even though it was clearly making matters worse.

But I plan to keep the arguments away from my kids, I can control myself..thankfully. One trait I didn't get from her.

I think thats a huge part in why theres so much violence in the world, kids see it in their homes. The one place they should feel loved and safe.

My escape is my kitty. I love him, if it wasnt for him I would be truely in hell. Also I enjoy shopping online haha, I go to my favorite clothing sites, add stuff to my wishlist, and instantly my mood is LIFTED. My passion for fashion is what saves me too. I guess thats why im going to school for fashion design, duh!


----------



## glamadelic

Yep, looks like fashion is your superman!


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mmm il try to get a divorce paper for them i dunno how just an idea. and ask them to both sit down and tell them now no one walks away first . its me your daughter whos asking u to sign on the paper at the same mini second so no one gets the bad name. if u 2 so much wanan leave each other pleas edo me a favour and sign the paper so i can live happily4ever and ever . I liked that idea


----------



## MindySue

It's not so much the paper it's moving out. If they even signed the paper I still think they'd live together, lol, how sad.

Im going back to bed. I woke up for some reason at like 8 and I want to go back again, (it's 10)

Stupid spider that kept me up all night.


----------



## pinksugar

well at least there are good things.. I adore my rabbit when he's not peeing on me or biting me or hiding behind the fridge.

I love my bf when he's not talking about buying over priced cars that will probably break down

I love my parents when they agree to have my coffee maker on the counter.

I love my sister when she's not nagging me about our holiday plans in january!

Gee, I put so many conditions on my love! LOL


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ITA ROSIE! I wish my parents acted on this, they say they will but then my mom has uncontrolable anger. She was going to see a therapist for a few months a few years back, and she would come home in fits of rage because the therapist was aparently telling her my dad was at fault (I don't see why/how he/she woulda said that.) But I just remember dreading that day a week she went she would come home and start a huge fight and scream. Then they couldnt pay for it anymore, was too expensive. And now she still complains that she couldnt finish her therapy even though it was clearly making matters worse.
But I plan to keep the arguments away from my kids, I can control myself..thankfully. One trait I didn't get from her.

I think thats a huge part in why theres so much violence in the world, kids see it in their homes. The one place they should feel loved and safe.

My escape is my kitty. I love him, if it wasnt for him I would be truely in hell. Also I enjoy shopping online haha, I go to my favorite clothing sites, add stuff to my wishlist, and instantly my mood is LIFTED. My passion for fashion is what saves me too. I guess thats why im going to school for fashion design, duh!

Do you draw? You could invent some clothing and then post on Mut, so you'd get even happier! Or else make some collages (i like that)


----------



## MindySue

Lol Rosie.

I love my mom when she's not being a nutcase.

I love my dad (I had to think about this, everything he does to me hurts me and is so wrong, we never get along, I can't really think of a situation where I just flat out love him, but I know I do, because hes my dad...)

I love my bf when we arent arguing over how hard it is to keep a relationship basically over the internet for now. (I know ill love him soo much more in 1 and a half months)

I love my cat when he's not being a troublemaker.

I love my sister I guess, when shes not bugging the hell out of me. Lol.

(I have 2 more but they don't bug me like ever. So I just love them. Could be cause they don't live at home though, haha)


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's not so much the paper it's moving out. If they even signed the paper I still think they'd live together, lol, how sad.
Im going back to bed. I woke up for some reason at like 8 and I want to go back again, (it's 10)

Stupid spider that kept me up all night.

gdnight!
I love you all when u reply to my posts!

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol Rosie. 
I love my mom when she's not being a nutcase.

I love my dad (I had to think about this, everything he does to me hurts me and is so wrong, we never get along, I can't really think of a situation where I just flat out love him, but I know I do, because hes my dad...)

I love my bf when we arent arguing over how hard it is to keep a relationship basically over the internet for now. (I know ill love him soo much more in 1 and a half months)

I love my cat when he's not being a troublemaker.

I love my sister I guess, when shes not bugging the hell out of me. Lol.

(I have 2 more but they don't bug me like ever. So I just love them. Could be cause they don't live at home though, haha)

hope u feel better soon


----------



## MindySue

Lol Max, why? Do people not reply to your posts?

I love when you post, in general. So funny and cute. Thank you.


----------



## pinksugar

ok, do you guys think I whinge a lot? my mum thinks I'm always complaining about things. I just enjoying whinging is all. What do you guys reckon?


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol Max, why? Do people not reply to your posts?
I love when you post, in general. So funny and cute. Thank you.





nah just trying to be funny ! did u see my studio post ?

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok, do you guys think I whinge a lot? my mum thinks I'm always complaining about things. I just enjoying whinging is all. What do you guys reckon? NO!


----------



## pinksugar

lol. I'm not sure.. I think I do whinge, but is it TOO MUCH? and what is too much? I'm feeling philosophical. LOL


----------



## MindySue

No rosie you seem optimistic, im the one always complaining lol.

no i didnt max im gonna go look and then head to bed. thanks for talking to me girls


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol. I'm not sure.. I think I do whinge, but is it TOO MUCH? and what is too much? I'm feeling philosophical. LOL Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No rosie you seem optimistic, im the one always complaining lol. 

no i didnt max im gonna go look and then head to bed. thanks for talking to me girls





sugar ur not whining too much at all i hardly see u whine



im the whining one. always



i just cant let things stay inside i let them out be4 i process it with my brain which is bad!
ur welcome mindy! thx YOU'ALL for taking to ME coz i m hella bored sitting here . jobless LOL


----------



## pinksugar

well.. I'll whine by saying that no one has replied to my 'rant' thread



I thought people would like to complain about things! but no, just me, LOL


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well.. I'll whine by saying that no one has replied to my 'rant' thread



I thought people would like to complain about things! but no, just me, LOL really ? i didnt even see it where is it ? wts the title?
oh i guess there is a reason if its a specialized rant thread coz if ppl knows its arant thread they know its full of negative energy in it and they dont come here to be pissed? haha~ show me the title?


----------



## pinksugar

its like, 5 down in the general topics... riiight here in the offtopics folder! lol you can rant about how DUMB it is to need experience for EVERY job. How can you get experience if you need experience??!


----------



## Savvy_lover

haa i guess i will but right now i ll rant about how alive i was so that i couldnt get a job for zombies.

mindys still up !


----------



## pinksugar

lol I think she's gone to bed now. I might too. Thanks for posting! yay! ew 8 spiders. I don't want to know how many I've eaten!


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its like, 5 down in the general topics... riiight here in the offtopics folder! lol you can rant about how DUMB it is to need experience for EVERY job. How can you get experience if you need experience??! lol !! i just told that to my mom not so long ago. it's a student job, kinda like the one i'm doing now, you call people and ask them about smthg you're trying to sell them.well, anyway, they were asking a six month experience !!! and for a part time job !!

who can have a six month experience and still be called a student?

btw, thank you for your rant thread, i'm planning to post there quite often, i have a sensible sense of justice and, i believe it's a french trait, i like to complain and rant (lol, not the whole day long, but often, helps me with my nerves




).


----------



## Lia

I'm feeling rather biatchy today


----------



## MindySue

me too. lol


----------



## Shelley

me three!


----------



## MindySue

stupid work soon


----------



## glamadelic

yayay i just put on my new samples of ocean mist but now my camera is dead


----------



## CellyCell

Bah. I gotta clean my room - it's so nasty.

Like, I have pile of clean clothes I cba to put away. I still need to organize stuff into my new furniture and hang up frames/art canvas. Bah.

Tired, Lazy, Tired.


----------



## Lia

I'm feeling so lazy these vacation days - feels like i don't wanna leave the house


----------



## Lia

And generally i'm feeling rather blah - miss bruno, bored at home, sleepy and i wanted to be able to make my soaps but i'm not able to find pure lye to sell - no lye = no soap





I think i have to go to sleep so tomorrow things will be better


----------



## Shelley

Lia, I hope you have a better day tomorrow.



I get days like that.

My pet bird has certain taste in music, he dances and signs to Gwen Stefani, Justin Timberlake, Country Music, but he doesn't like rock n' roll. lol!

Sometimes to stop him from bugging me, I just turn the stereo on and that keeps him busy, lol.

He also likes the dishwasher. He will sing the whole time it is running but as soon as it stops, he stops singing, lol.


----------



## Aprill

goodness it's boring


----------



## MindySue

that feckin spider is back again in the same spot. i tried to knock it down from the ceiling, and spiders are tough..they never seem to want to die. it crawled inside the wall, sigh. i sprayed a shit load of perfume in the hole which wont do anything im sure but i wanted to kill it and had nothing else. blah


----------



## DakotaJade

Aww poor spider!


----------



## AliciaMoor




----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww poor spider! poor me i would say haha~get a frog and have it eat everything in the house


----------



## DakotaJade

haha.

im making ribs w/ jess.


----------



## MindySue

yea where did that come from lol.


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea where did that come from lol. last page


----------



## MindySue

i know i mean it was outa nowhere, what the person said..very strange.

i miss my long hair, grow grow grow!


----------



## magosienne

i don't want a long hair anymore, too much care.

a quick hello to you guys, i'm soon going to work.


----------



## CellyCell

Haha on the spider.

We're getitng loads of big ones in my house for the past year. I see baby spiders all the time.

Right now, I can see 3 tiny ones in the corner ceiling. They'll grow to be either some thick ass tarantula looking ones of those daddy long legs.

Nasty.


----------



## MindySue

how can you live with them. ewww


----------



## magosienne

ewww, i use a very good method against spiders and other insects : i throw a sneaker at them (my dad's or my bro's they have larger feet and no way i'm using mine ! lol). it scares them away, but most of the time, i hit my target.

sorry spiders.

hum, now i really need to go, what am i doign here ?

see ya tonight !!


----------



## CellyCell

Haha.

I dunno - used to them. Don't mind the baby ones - the big ones scare the hell outtah me tho.

Better than roaches tho. Roaches like being in warm places. Nasty!


----------



## MindySue

night aude.

i tried to kill him with the broom but he went inside the wall. grosssssss.


----------



## CellyCell

Some freakish spider you got going? Haha.


----------



## MindySue

lol

hes big and black






ugh.


----------



## Savvy_lover

pesticide!

well shes got one post so far which means she posted that and never said anything else lol! its said shes 21 too. maybe its some kinda owner that tries to sell things without doing the paid member ship? haha she can explain it herself


----------



## MindySue

dont got none

what i need is a guy(my bf) to save me from them everytime hehe


----------



## Savvy_lover

er! a guy aint tall enough to do that and theyre lazy too. they would tell u not to worry about t coz it takes a long time and small chance for it to climb on to u . my bf also said throughout our life we are never too far away from a spider like a 6 feet ?we just cant see it


----------



## MindySue

eek dont tell me that lol.


----------



## Savvy_lover

be aware when u sleep tonight



use tape on your lips so to make sure it wont climb into your mouth

but i m not sure about the ears

there were news about a young boy getting 2 spiders in his ear and had to go to the hospital to take them out ~ the dr gave them to him as gift too in a bottle filled with preservatives

maybe next time i ll see u on newspaper!


----------



## MindySue

LOL you're killing me here...god im terrified now.


----------



## dcole710

haha when i was little i used to have nightmares all the time about spiders crawling across my pillow and trying to get in my ears. To this day If I see a spider in my room I will not go to sleep until it is dead.


----------



## pinksugar

for me its a requirement that my bf can kill or remove spiders or cockroaches


----------



## Lia

I'm going to start taking classes next week in order to finally get my driver's licence ! Yay!


----------



## pinksugar

yay! i remember when i got my liscence.. it's so exciting


----------



## MindySue

i should get mine

oh well


----------



## pinksugar

I find that if you have a really good public transport system, it takes you longer to get your liscence because there's less incentive.

I love having mine though, uni is an hour away driving, or 2 hours by bus! so it's really good being able to drive there, it saves heaps of time


----------



## Savvy_lover

i m not gonna drive

i always feel like someones watching me when i m driving . i m always afraid of looking at the mirror and see someone that dont exist sitting behind me. especially at night


----------



## pinksugar

haha, thats why I get my bf to check the backseat before I leave his house at night!


----------



## MindySue

yeah always check the backseat!

im going to live on campus so i dont need my license..yet


----------



## pinksugar

I HATED learning so much, my teacher made me feel like when I did something wrong, that I was doing it just to annoy him, lol.

I learned as fast as I could. In australia, it takes a long time to get a full liscence though - first, you get a learner liscence, and you have to get I think 50 hours experience on that, and you have to fill out a log book with the times, and conditions and where you went.

THEN, you get a red provisional liscence, which you do the test for, you actually go and drive around with a marker and they tell you whether you suck or not. You have to be on red p's for 1 year minimum.

Then you do a hazard perception test to get your green provisional liscence, which you keep for a year, and THEN you do ANOTHER hazard perception test to get your full liscence.

So yeah, basically it takes ages, so if I had only started now, I'd have like 3 or 4 years ahead of me! eep!


----------



## MindySue

wow thats rediculous!


----------



## pinksugar

well, most road fatalities are young people, so I can see why it's important that people actually know what they're doing on the roads..

And, haha, I've already got mine, so yeah. It really wasn't so bad at the time. It's like you upgrade your liscence type once a year.

What is everyone up to today? I need to go to a second hand book shop to pick up a book they're holding for me. That's about all the excitement happening today


----------



## MindySue

yeah but still..they are driving either way! no matter what kind of 'license' they have.

well nothing because my day is about over, it's almost 12. and i have a huge headache.

tomarrow i have the day off woopee.


----------



## pinksugar

it's 2pm here... so lazy, didn't get up until 11:30. Still havent eaten anything or done anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

man i feel tired. why dont i go to bed? ohyea. addicted to MUT.


----------



## KatJ

hi girls


----------



## MindySue

hey !!


----------



## KatJ

so, whats going on around here tonight?


----------



## MindySue

nothing..nobodys on. i should be in bed. got a huge headache.

looking forward to the day off tomarrow. you?


----------



## KatJ

Not much here either... Feeling pretty down. Dont really wanna go to bed though, my tummy hurts and I wont be able to rest.


----------



## MindySue

i feeling down too haha just cause im tired and a headache..im gonna go lay down.


----------



## KatJ

hope you feel better darling. I think I'm gonna go cut my hair.


----------



## Aprill

where is everyone?


----------



## KatJ

good question... I'm cutting my hair, so I'll be back shortly.

and I will be making a new thread about it. I'm trying something new to me. HAHAHAHA!!!! Here's a hint... Just call me brit.


----------



## Aprill

oh gosh no


----------



## KatJ

yeah


----------



## CellyCell

I took a 2 hr nap and missed So You Think You Can Dance. Burr.

This summer is pretty wack.

After my work is over in 2 weeks - I have to start fall semester and I don't want to go to school anymore. I'm over it - completely.


----------



## KatJ

OMG I MISS WORKING!!!

But all in all, yeah it has been a whack ass summer.


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. I want a better job - these kids are just blah to work with.

And my boss wants me to be a site coordinator - basically running a school site. I think it's a $2 raise but hell no. I don't want to deal with that stress.

I'm downloading some oldies songs... watch me not go to sleep until 3 AM again. Been having that habit all week long. Bah.


----------



## KatJ

Extra stress is not worth the raise. At all. Here in NC its almost 4am... I dont know what kinda clock my body is working on anymore.

I've been downloading really random stuff this week... A couple of nights ago I found O-Town's All or Nothing.


----------



## emmalee13

hello!


----------



## pinksugar

hello! just got home from work... waiting for my spag bol to finish boiling


----------



## Savvy_lover

i hate anyone with a job!

i got so pissed i m trying so hard tto find a job my fd just quit his good one!!!!after 15 days working there !

another fd of mine was just looking for fun and she found one that pay DAMN well ... why the serious one never get the job :'(


----------



## Lia

Here in brazil it's not that complicated to get the driver licence - but when you first receive it you get a provisory one that is worth for a year - if you're fined , you lose that provisory licence and have to do everything over. After a year you get your permanent one.

I'm happier today - but still have no clue where to find pure lye. You can notice i'm obsessing over it.


----------



## Lia

Ah, and i can't get a job at the moment because of school - and we can't get paid a scolarship to work in an internship because it could easily become illegal medicine practice (they'd hire students to make it cheaper instead of hiring doctors)


----------



## pinksugar

well the downside to having a full liscence is people expect you to drive them places, LOL


----------



## Lia

Yeah


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well the downside to having a full liscence is people expect you to drive them places, LOL actually, there's worse



: my brother got his license in may said now he could be my private cab, like when i'm at the underground station and don't wanna wait for the bus.
sorry i haven't been on MuT lately. i work full time and yesterday, my best friend was eating and sleeping at my place (mom and dad are on holidays



).

i'm debating if i should make a thread about yesterday's appointment at the doc. i'm starting a diet, not now because i need to buy some stuff first, but saturday. it was very enlightening and the doc is really nice, she explained everything during one hour, usually i feel like doctors don't wanna waste time, here's your prescription and next. this is also the first time someone took a family history, even my previous nutritionnists didn't ask me that. maybe that's because she's also an endocrinologist and has patients with diabetes. anyway, both my acne and weight are gonna improve soon she said, and i'm really willing to try this.

oh my, i'm in love with sweet almond oil, smells so good !!


----------



## Lia

Great! You should post!


----------



## magosienne

ok !!

i will do this tomorrow, i have to go to bed. bye !!


----------



## Jesskaa

Im here.


----------



## Aprill

Hi jess!!

Patiently waiting on the pics of the hairdo Kat


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey Aprill.






How ya feeling?


----------



## Aprill

pretty good, kinda tired, but not going to sleep...how about you?


----------



## Jesskaa

pretty good.

i was all freaking out cause i thought i made my boyfriend mad the other day but i didn't.. so im all good.


----------



## Aprill

why would u think you made him mad?


----------



## MindySue

sweet almond oil does not smell good? it smells..not sweet.

hmm.


----------



## Jesskaa

Im not sure, but.. he was acting pretty weird on the phone and i kept asking him if he was mad, and then i was scared i made him mad by asking him if he was mad too much. lol.

i guess i just over-worried myself.


----------



## Aprill

haha, glad everything is okay, dudes are weird like that sometimes


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha thanks.

your mood says your depressed?


----------



## Aprill

I am , boredom makes me depressed, and my son is irritating me &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Jesskaa

woah, I didn't know you had a son! How old?

..wait.. maybe i did... can't remember at the moment.

yeah being bored can make me depressed too.


----------



## Aprill

oh gosh, I have 3 children, ages 1 1/2, 7, and 5, the little one is destructive, he does strange things,


----------



## Jesskaa

awwwwwwww.

i bet they're allll soo CUTE!


----------



## MindySue

have you guys hung out again and had your first kiss?

aprill, my nephew is annoying and so hyper and a huge BRAT. and seriously when he comes over i hide in the corner. i cant deal with him for a few hours nevermind everyday, poor sister. (although she never disciplines him so it's her fault.)


----------



## Aprill

Well, I guess they are cute, sorry the pics are so big :S


----------



## Jesskaa

No. Not recently Mindy.. and I leave on saturday for 1-2 weeks! and tomorrow im busy, so like i wont even be able to hangout with him for awhile.

but once i get back.. WERE HANGING OUT. haha.

and no we haven't kissed.. i'd be posting all over the boards if we did. LOL.

Awww! They are cute!


----------



## MindySue

where ya going?

haha you 'guess they are cute'


----------



## Aprill

yeah, cause they look nice on paper, but not in person
 


, they are spoiled brats


----------



## Jesskaa

Ocean city.

with Dakota, probably.


----------



## MindySue

check your profile jessers!


----------



## KatJ

Aprill, they're up.

And I know the "i guess they're cute" feeling. Everybody tells me how much of a doll Alana is. Its only cause they dont know her personality!!!


----------



## Aprill

Oh i saw them!!!!!!!!!! and I am going to get my clippers and go next!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

I feel stupid. Haha. I go to check my Profile and for and i go to Mindy's profile. hahaha.

okay going to my own profile NOW.


----------



## KatJ

I love it!!! Its gonna be soooo easy to take care of.


----------



## Aprill

yup, wash and go


----------



## KatJ

Exactly. Dont even have to wash it as often.


----------



## MindySue

ive always wanted to shave my head. not cause it would look good cause it wouldnt on me lol, but because i want a fresh start.


----------



## Jesskaa

me too mindy.


----------



## KatJ

and thats what I love. Just a little bit of blonde on top, but pretty much all back to natural.


----------



## Aprill

I am going to cut mine now when the kids go to bed....thanks for the inspiration!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

Ohh really Aprill?


----------



## KatJ

Go for it Aprill!


----------



## Aprill

Heck yeah, and will take pics tommorrow


----------



## Jesskaa

Awsome!


----------



## KatJ

YAY! I'm excited!!!


----------



## MindySue

im back no one worry.

fixed my profile AND myspace.


----------



## CellyCell

u got a myspace n didnt add me?

pfft.


----------



## Aprill

hell, both of you guys have myspace and didnt add me



blah!


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey i gots one too.


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. Jeez...

well, add me: myspace.com/cellycell


----------



## Jesskaa

friend requested.

myspace/iloveyouxjess


----------



## Aprill

myspace.com/rudyspudding feel free to add me guys


----------



## Jesskaa

friend requested!


----------



## KatJ

i want in on this

myspace.com/lanamomma


----------



## Jesskaa

friend requested!

This post is a duplicate of a post that you have posted in the last five minutes


----------



## Aprill

added ya Kat!


----------



## KatJ

hooray new friends!


----------



## Jesskaa

its like were all connecting.. by adding eachother. haha.


----------



## Aprill

haha, i feel kinda special.....


----------



## Jesskaa

me too. lol.


----------



## KatJ

Me too, LOL! Well, for those who remember my baby daddy ordeals lately, he's Chistoper on my top friends.


----------



## Jesskaa

Aw, Kat your daughter looks much more like you.

but, i can see how she kinda looks like her dad.


----------



## CellyCell

Accepted




where's minds?


----------



## Aprill

oh ok


----------



## KatJ

Thats little Kat... To the fullest!


----------



## Jesskaa

she sure looks it.


----------



## KatJ

she acts like it too!


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, awww.

I was a momma's girl when i was little.


----------



## KatJ

I never was... Always a daddy's girl.

I'm gonna go wash some clothes and clean my bathroom... ugh.


----------



## Jesskaa

Aw.

wanna wash mine too?

and clean my room...

and the dishes..

and the computer room.

and pack for me?

and shave my legs? [okay no, im like a hairy old man right now.]

but you do the rest and i'll try to shave. haha.


----------



## KatJ

Ahahaha Jess, I dont even wanna do any of that for myself... And I really should shave my legs while i'm in there too.


----------



## Jesskaa

it was worth a try! LOL.


----------



## KatJ

Yeah, nothing wrong with trying! So much for cleaning the bathroom, its way to hot in there. I guess I'll have to figure out something else to do...


----------



## Jesskaa

what time is it where ever your located at?

its 1AM here.


----------



## KatJ

its 1am in NC too

I stayed in bed till 3 pm today. Therefore, I'm staying up pretty late tonight I'm sure. I've completely ruined my body's clock.


----------



## Jesskaa

ohh, you sleep like me.

I should be really sleepy. but i take naps.

nc.. North Carolina? I have a friend who lives there i think.. or maybe its south... idk.


----------



## KatJ

Oh goodness girl... Yep, its North Carolina, I love going to South Carolina though.

A friend of mine once lived in PA.


----------



## Jesskaa

im so terrible with anything that involes states.


----------



## KatJ

Dont get me trying to explain anything either. I'm such a female when it comes to directions.


----------



## Jesskaa

Same here. LOL.

My mom always says "Me and my daughter can get lost in our own house."


----------



## KatJ

Oh, so true... I completely understand that.


----------



## Jesskaa

Hehe.

When i get older my car will have one of those direction things in it.


----------



## KatJ

I tend to do pretty good when driving. Even if I have to turn around a couple of times...


----------



## Jesskaa

thats good.

My mom and I.. jeez, we leave like hours early.. for anything we don't know were it is.


----------



## KatJ

Thats not a bad idea... You never know. Last time I asked my husband for directions to somewhere I left about 45 minutes earlier than I had to.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yeah. My bro had court the other day and we left like an hour early.

One place you wanna be early for!


----------



## KatJ

For real, for real. That would suck. Getting arrested because you got lost.

I'm listening to plain white t's now! "A lonely september" is pretty good too.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yes it would.

Awsome!


----------



## MindySue

i feel so lost..but i spent the past forever updating my myspace.

and i missed celly!!

pooooooooo! im gonna add everyone even though im late..


----------



## KatJ

It takes forever updating myspace if you want it to be perfectly yours.


----------



## Jesskaa

Man..myspace updating that takes.. FOREVERRRR.


----------



## magosienne

i have to go to work soon, and i'll have to clean the apartment a bit as my parents go back home tonight.

don't wanna go !!


----------



## KatJ

Last night it took me 20 minutes, no shit, just to get the plain black background that I have now. Stupid thing kept freezing my computer up.


----------



## Jesskaa

bummer.

My layout... is simple.

i get lazy.


----------



## MindySue

yea i spent like 2 hours on it. but im pleased with it!

i just missed all my MUT friends






well not EVERYONE cause i still got you guys on.


----------



## KatJ

That sucks Mag.

Yeah, I was feeling kinda depressed and decided to just go plain.


----------



## Jesskaa

Imma be around for a little.

=]


----------



## KatJ

Dont worry Mindy, I'm procrastinating... I'll probably be around a while.


----------



## Jesskaa

i feel like singing.


----------



## KatJ

Go ahead Jess... Whatever makes you happy... I feel like dancing myself.


----------



## MindySue

i havent actually had content in my myspace for like... a year. so this is new and exciting.


----------



## Jesskaa

Im already over here singing. haha


----------



## MindySue

my laptop gets so hot..i feel like it's gonna melt into me. ahhh


----------



## KatJ

I change my stuff all the time... Except my pics, I just add new ones.

What'cha singing Jess?


----------



## MindySue

ya know these stupid premade myspace layouts..

well the one i just got (i ususally make my own..or i did years ago anyway) has so much coding in it..and it is hiding my top friends but i dont want to hide my top friends..but i cant find the frikin code to change it, i have no idea. ohwell.


----------



## Jesskaa

I was singing... hannah montana.

or whatever.


----------



## KatJ

It takes forever to read through those freaking codes. I almost always use premade ones myself...

I love myspace. Its actually gotten me back in touch with people I havent seen in ages. And I have like 4 exes up there!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

I used to know to fix that Mindy.

I have a semi premade one.

I guess. LOL. i kinda change stuff around.


----------



## KatJ

hannah montana, well now I feel old. Cause I dont know any of her songs. At your age I was listening to..... Hmm, let me google that year and see what was out..


----------



## MindySue

i am pretty good with codes..but umm..this is impossible. lol

i have 1 ex on my list hehe. i like stalking him.

plus he dumped me and i wanna be like..what now..do you feel stupid for dumping this hotness. yes you do.

(cause i was kinda scary looking then compared to now..LOL, ok that was conceided.)

and he hasnt had a gf since then, i've had like..3 bfs so pooooo


----------



## KatJ

I know Mindy, I stalk my baby daddy a lot too. Makes me sad sometimes though...

K, Jess, Nelly just came out, Britney Spears and NSync were hot, and so were Eminem and Blink 182. No wonder I always listen to their stuff. I'm a creature of comfort.


----------



## Jesskaa

Hannah Montana.. she's like a tv show on the disney channel.. but shes got a song thats pretty addictive. lol.

Yeah I remember Britney spears, back in the day. LOL.

and everybody you mention.


----------



## MindySue

hanson is a huge comfort for me. i have fond memories of that. i was a youngin. aaron carter too, jess knows, haha.

im eating a push pop!


----------



## Jesskaa

I just stalk people.


----------



## KatJ

No girl since you? He had it bad for you!


----------



## Jesskaa

OHH AARON CARTER.

i loved him. i got cd for a bday, and i loved him.

yes, i do know.


----------



## KatJ

I remember Aaron Carter when he very first came out. He opened at the BSB concert I went to when I was 12.


----------



## MindySue

haha.

no he dumped ME. for no reason. i wanted him back for a while.

he just is a loser and cant get another girl






or something. he's pretty cute though.


----------



## Jesskaa

Aww. Aaron carter.



those were the days.

the war with my friends between who was better BSB or Nsync.

I always went with Justin Timberlake's side. haha.

loser boys.


----------



## KatJ

AHAHAHA!! I 'member those wars. Devon Sawa was pretty cute to me back then...

And Mindy, Chris dumped me, but he still wants me... Boys are beyond stupid.


----------



## Jesskaa

Im kinda tired.


----------



## KatJ

You giving in Jess?


----------



## MindySue

Noo jess. haha

I remember being in 4th grade I think, or 3rd, when people started realizing that hanson was dumb..and it was all about the backstreet boys and stuff. and i was like 'what..i love hanson' haha. and it wasnt cool to like them anymore.


----------



## Jesskaa

no, not giving in. just mentioning.

I remember that too Mindy.

And I remember the SPICE GIRLS!


----------



## KatJ

They kinda phased out... It was sad. And when they tried to come back a couple of years ago they completely bombed. Nobody cared anymore.

Spice Girls!!!!!!! They were so cool at the time.


----------



## Jesskaa

I loved the spice girls.

I wanted to be baby spice, so badly. And Marry Justin Timerberlake.

I had my future set.


----------



## CellyCell

I'm eating an otter pops. Mmm.

I was looking thru my myspace and saw my ex-best friend.

She turned so rock/goth/emo since highschool. She's a photographer for rock bands...

Her fiance' is pretty good looking tho. I dunno how she pulled cus she's pudgy and pretty hurt looking. Not to be mean - but yeah. Haha.

Um, Mindy - I'm waiting for your myspace linkage.


----------



## KatJ

Thats so sweet. I loved Ginger. And I wanted to marry Zac Hanson!

Aw Celly, I hate having ex-best friends.


----------



## Jesskaa

LOL cellycell.

I look at my old friends myspaces all the time.


----------



## KatJ

Its the stalker in us!


----------



## MindySue

celly whats your myspace

this top friends business is making me frusterated!

i liked hansons comebacks..they put out some good songs. like 'if only'


----------



## Jesskaa

Ahh Ginger.

I owned spice girl barbie dolls.

i wasn't suppose to open them.

but who leaves a girl alone with her barbies and doesn't let them play with them?

my mom. haha she came home and Spice girls had already had a tour in france.. in my room.


----------



## KatJ

They had one I really liked, but I dont remember what it was.





Jess, thats the worst kind of torture. I always had to play with the special ones too.


----------



## Jesskaa

mmm bop mmm bop.

I know isn't it!?


----------



## CellyCell

What the hell - this thing took me to pg 119.

Weird.


----------



## MindySue

haha ..i had the britney dolls.

and my sister had the new kids on the block, oldschooool. i remember playing with joey mcintyre.


----------



## Jesskaa

I had britney spears too.


----------



## CellyCell

myspace.com/cellycell

I wanna go buy clothes from Forever21 now, Mindy.

You always got me craving to go back and buy some - but I really need to save my money just in case I'll go jobless for some months.


----------



## KatJ

NKOTB.. I remember them. I was born in 1986 afterall. And I always chilled with my older cousins.

Celly, what in the world?


----------



## MindySue

aw celly. it's tempting. i never save.


----------



## Jesskaa

I was born in 1993!


----------



## CellyCell

What? :S

Haha.

1993?! Wow.

You make me feel old. And I'm only 21.


----------



## MindySue

1989. I like to be able to say that I was born in the 80's but really im a child of the 90's. lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.

your not olddd.

so dont feel old.


----------



## KatJ

Me too Celly.

Sorry Mindy, you cant really claim much of the 80s.


----------



## MindySue

yeah. oh wellll. i hate the 80s. besides madonna.

i love the song borderline.


----------



## KatJ

There isn't a whole lot from the 80s to be proud of!

Stupid Chris, we gotta meet in the morning but he wont tell me when or where. WTF?


----------



## CellyCell

I'm 1986. I love that time. Because the early 90s was probs the best time to grow up in.

I see my students now and they age so fast... it's just sad.

I had to kick a kid out today because he was showing the rest of my class a picture of a half-nude chick. Bah.

He was annoying since day one... so good ridance.

I would tell him to clean up his mess and he rolled his eye back and forth, God I swear I thought he was having a seizure from all those rolled back eyes. Pfft.


----------



## Jesskaa

I never understand If im a 90's kid or what.

cause i dont remember that much of the 90's i dont think?

haha,. I dont know.


----------



## KatJ

Kids are soooo different these days. I really see it.


----------



## Jesskaa

kids in my 8th grade werent bad cause i moved but in maryland jeeez.


----------



## KatJ

I'm worried about the way kids will be when my daughter goes to school. It really makes me nervous.


----------



## CellyCell

...I wonder how much money I have in my bank.

And ugh, I'm breaking out lately. I haven't done my face cleaning ritual.

Wow - what a difference it does when I don't follow religiously.


----------



## MindySue

i dont blame you kat.

scary world.


----------



## Jesskaa

I can't think of anything to say to parents.. when they worry for there kids.

seriously.

cause i'd be worried too.


----------



## MindySue

mm im more worried about the world ending very soon..eeeeeeeep. like..do i want to have kids? when theyre gonna die..

haha. so sad..

celly i just checked my order and it already is shipped. thats a good sign the last two times it took FOREVERRRRR. yay.


----------



## CellyCell

...you know what. Get to know your child's friend.

That's the only thing I can advice you from working with little kids.

It really is about the wrong crowd - and having a good role model helps loads. I'm strict on my students but I see how different they are then my co-workers and their kids. Their kids are bad - potty mouth and all. My kids are straight up like, "ooo miss celia... he said hell!". Haha.

Compared to the other class were they say ass this and ass that and their teacher don't say shieeet.


----------



## Jesskaa

I want kids!


----------



## CellyCell

Ooo Mindy. Is it the stuff from your haul?

I like online shopping. Feels like Christmas when you recieve them in the mail. Haha.


----------



## KatJ

I want another baby...


----------



## MindySue

yes celly. my haul woooo. last time it took like 5 days to ship and this time it took 1. so maybe itll take like a few days to get here instead of the 2 weeks ive had to wait gross.


----------



## CellyCell

I'm looking at my "friends" myspace and their new photos.

Ugh, they went out and didn't invite me. Boo.

Me and Krissy always invite them out to places even tho majority of the time - they decline/flake. But do we get invited? Nope. On rare occassions.

Meh.

Im thinking of getting that bag from Walmart, Mindy. Krissy always carries it around and gets compliments on it. It looks expensive - that's why. Haha.


----------



## KatJ

Well, girlies... I think I'm gonna head off to bed. I'm gonna go ahead and get up early, in case Chris wants to meet early. UGH.


----------



## Jesskaa

I might go to sleep. Im not sure.

goodnight Kat.


----------



## MindySue

celly it looks very mature haha im like yess college..need to look grown up.

so i had to put down the harry potter pillow. LOL.

the tag said 9 dollars and it rang up as 3. hello bargain.


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. It does... I wonder if they have nice flats. Hmm.

Nighters Kat.


----------



## MindySue

im sweating so bad damnit

and i still cant figure out how to unhide my friends on myspace


----------



## Jesskaa

alright.

going to bed.

good night!


----------



## MindySue

bye bye.

i hate how you have to type in a freaking code to change your myspace around..come on.


----------



## CellyCell

Night, Jess.

I barely got $300 in my account. Bah. That's it. I'm not shoping for nothing!


----------



## MindySue

haha. i have 400 in mine.

and id shop in a second


----------



## CellyCell

Lucky. I can't.

I owe my credit about $2,700. Horrible. I need to start a savings acount.

No MAC for awhile. I dropped $300 there in less than 2 months.


----------



## Ricci

Getting 2 more tattoos done tomorrow aT 4 PM Yippieeeeeeeee


----------



## MindySue

nice batty! cant wait for pics.

celly i cant either thats for college..but yeah..im no good at saving.

i want the new flashtronic stuff so bad.


----------



## Ricci

do u have a pic of flashtronic stuff


----------



## CellyCell

More tattoos? Wow.

Aren't they pricey? I want one - a small one. Either on my wrist or back of the neck. I dunno of what tho...


----------



## MindySue

no but theres a haul thread that has them and they look so cool.


----------



## Ricci

Yes but its worth every penny IMHO

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif More tattoos? Wow.
Aren't they pricey? I want one - a small one. Either on my wrist or back of the neck. I dunno of what tho...

Ok Ill look for it goodngiht ladies Im off to dreamland Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no but theres a haul thread that has them and they look so cool.


----------



## MindySue

im going to bed..night


----------



## CellyCell

Me too. Night


----------



## pinksugar

what about me? no one added me either, LOL.


----------



## KatJ

aww Rosie... add me and i'll return the favor

myspace.com/lanamomma


----------



## DakotaJade

so,lets talk!!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

im borad too

im going for a date tomarrow

and im trien to call this guy

(i know his at work right now)

but he doesnt answer his cell


----------



## DakotaJade

thats cool. It sucks he doesn't answer his phone though...I'm having small boy trouble.


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah ^^ he doesn't answer his phone.

not like i've been calling for the last hour.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thats cool. It sucks he doesn't answer his phone though...I'm having small boy trouble. maybe i can help


----------



## DakotaJade

jess haha.

well anyway, there is this boy,and i can't tell if i like him. and he doesn't know if he likes me. but ever since i thought about it i have felt differently. so now idk if i like him or not and what if he doesn't like me if i end up liking him omg!!!!???!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif jess haha.
well anyway, there is this boy,and i can't tell if i like him. and he doesn't know if he likes me. but ever since i thought about it i have felt differently. so now idk if i like him or not and what if he doesn't like me omg!!!!???!!!

just try to talk to him and see how he react next to you and than go a talk to another boy so he will not think that he is someone spiceal

you know what i mean?


----------



## DakotaJade

yeah,but my friend jessica (Jesskaa) called him while she was at my house and was like so if dakota liked you would you like her back and now i feel like i can't even talk to him.i get like weird and can't talk. sooo idk what to do.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah,but my friend jessica (Jesskaa) called him while she was at my house and was like so if dakota liked you would you like her back and now i feel like i can't even talk to him.i get like weird and can't talk. sooo idk what to do. you should act like you dont know about this convo


----------



## DakotaJade

hmm good idea.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmm good idea. i was there too


----------



## Jesskaa

I thought acting like you didnt know.. was the plan?

Anyways, Im off to go shopping! so call me later dakota.

cause i gotta talk to you about something.

and then Bye Michal


----------



## DakotaJade

okay i'll call you later!!!! it was the plan..but idkk i feel like its not working so i gotta talk to you.

yeah,i gotta go too.I need to do laundry, i have no clothes to wear. lol. bye michal it was nice talking to you!!!! have fun with your date,hope you can reach him on the phone!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay i'll call you later!!!! it was the plan..but idkk i feel like its not working so i gotta talk to you.
yeah,i gotta go too.I need to do laundry, i have no clothes to wear. lol. bye michal it was nice talking to you!!!! have fun with your date,hope you can reach him on the phone!!!

he just calld his cell doin some pro so he didnt hear me calling

he is so sweer

he said that he will call later too

have fun girls i enjoied to talk with you two


----------



## DakotaJade

HELLO!!! i'm back and bored


----------



## CellyCell

Yeah, Rosie. Add me too myspace.com/cellycell


----------



## magosienne

hello !!!

i'm not bored, but i have some stuff to do at home, things involving a hoover and such. my brother, as usual found a way of not helping me, he even forgot to tell me to buy some stuff (mom asked him to) because tomorrow is july 14th, our french july 4th. luckily our grocery store is opened tomorrow.


----------



## Aprill

goodness...boring!


----------



## magosienne

i'm listening to music and don't wanna leave my computer.

monday i'm starting a training for another thing at my work, so i'll be able to answer more calls. which is great because i kept having some calls (murphy's law) i couldn't answer as i didn't know the procedures, and had to ask questions.


----------



## DakotaJade

oh wow thats cool!!


----------



## Manda

Ugh I'm bored too, at work.. maybe I can go home early today, that would be cool! Well, have a Happy July 14th!


----------



## justdragmedown

im bored to im at work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ricci

Im having a shower soon.. gettin Tats done .. Im so excited

Then Im going shopping then gonna take my son for a hair cut


----------



## Aprill

have fun, I gotta take Willow on a mini shopping spree for her b-day


----------



## MindySue

i got my package from manders today..shes so sweet..gave me a benefit lipstick and other benefit stuff that is awesome.


----------



## Aprill

how nice


----------



## Ricci

Sounds like fun!

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif have fun, I gotta take Willow on a mini shopping spree for her b-day


----------



## magosienne

nice, Mindy !

ok, one laundry done, two more to go. i cleaned the sinks and mirrors in the kitchen and bathrooms, the table, the electric stove, fed my cat. if i find the strength and courage, maybe i'll use the wicked hoover (lol my cat's so afraid of it !!).


----------



## Lia

I FOUND IT! MWAHAHAHA

Finally i found pure lye to sell! And even better, on a grocery store nearby! I never thought about looking there ! I wasn't able to find on the big supermarkets!

But now, am i really going to do it? I'm kinda short on money... I don't know, i'm kinda afraid


----------



## magosienne

yay !! my parents just came back form their week in the Alpes (french mountains



). they brought me back this cute little stuffed cat, he's sleeping on a pillow, just like my cat !(lol) that's so cute !!

i also have a plastic bag in my hands, except it's not made in plastic like you would assume by looking at it, it's made in cereals !! woohoo, that's great, there's so many people who go walking and let their plastic bags behind them, stupid people grrrrr (french people as well as tourists).


----------



## Lia

Cool deal!


----------



## Jesskaa

Holaaa!


----------



## CellyCell

Just got off work. Woop.

How's everyone?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey cellycell.


----------



## CellyCell

Hey Jess. What you've been up too?


----------



## Aprill

hey guys


----------



## CellyCell

Hey aprill.

I'm tired. Bah. I'm thinking of entering the DTB - undecided and what look I want. Or color... I want to do it today.

I'm going to rummage over my mom's and mine's photos from the 80s. Haha.


----------



## Lia

i'm kinda fine - my boobs are sore


----------



## magosienne

hey guys. gotta go to bed soon, arg, i must not eat a breakfast tomorrow, i'm going to the lab for a blood checkup or smthg.


----------



## Aprill

I think I am going to do this DTB....

Lia why are your boobs sore, or is that something that I may not want answered


----------



## MindySue

sweating


----------



## DakotaJade

so,lets talk.


----------



## michal_cohen

you are bored again ha?

its 3 at the morning in here and its hard for me to sleep becuse of the date tomarrow

thanks god that i know what im going to wear


----------



## michal_cohen

hi everyone

im here for a while until ill be sleepy again


----------



## DakotaJade

haha yeah. it's always good to know what you are going to wear


----------



## Jesskaa

you know.. you shouldn't really like make a new thread on what you already said early.. cause im pretty sure a mod is going to come &amp; just put them together.


----------



## DakotaJade

haha oh well.


----------



## Jesskaa

.. yeah.. cause you can just post in your old one. It bumps it up.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you know.. you shouldn't really like make a new thread on what you already said early.. cause im pretty sure a mod is going to come &amp; just put them together. yes they will :s

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha yeah. it's always good to know what you are going to wear



i bought some new clothes just for this date

yep i know crazy me


----------



## DakotaJade

hey it all works out at least you have a reason to get new clothes!!!haha.


----------



## StereoXGirl

I merged 'em for you.





I've been staying up until midnight every night doing homework. I think all this stress and lack of sleep is making me depressed (hence the mood beneath my avatar).


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey it all works out at least you have a reason to get new clothes!!!haha. if the date will go well

he will come to stay with me all the weekend next week

(cus he live far away)

now i have more reason to buy more clothes

ahhhh

he his higher than me in four sentimetres so now i need to but flat shoes


----------



## DakotaJade

aww that sucks!!!! BE HAPPY!!! lol.

hahaha i want a tall boyfriend!!! i wanna be able to wear heels a lot.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww that sucks!!!! BE HAPPY!!! lol.
hahaha i want a tall boyfriend!!! i wanna be able to wear heels a lot.

i didnt like how he lookd in the pic' he sent me but he got a great personallty

too bad that he love to shave his head and that he is pretty short

i love tall skinny boys with no facial hair with black hair and this cute smile

but this guy is very speiceal he call me everyday at work just to tell me good morning and that ill have a lovely day and he calls 5 times a day

i likes him a lot

ill see how the date will go first...


----------



## StereoXGirl

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww that sucks!!!! BE HAPPY!!! lol.
hahaha i want a tall boyfriend!!! i wanna be able to wear heels a lot.

Maybe if I change my "mood" on here, I'll actually start to feel happy? LOL. I think I'll try it...
And I don't have to worry about finding a tall boyfriend...I'm 5'0", so I could wear heels regardless! lol!


----------



## DakotaJade

haha lucky girls!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe if I change my "mood" on here, I'll actually start to feel happy? LOL. I think I'll try it...
And I don't have to worry about finding a tall boyfriend...I'm 5'0", so I could wear heels regardless! lol!

you are so lucky


----------



## Aprill

hi Michal, long time no hear




I am just on here playing with my pitiful swap list and then I have to go cook


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi Michal, long time no hear



I am just on here playing with my pitiful swap list and then I have to go cook im doing great

i have a date with a great guy tomarrow

i allso update my swap list today


----------



## DakotaJade

hey everybody!


----------



## MindySue

hey dakota.


----------



## michal_cohen

i guss ill go to try to sleep again its almost 4 at the morning in here


----------



## DakotaJade

hey mindy. wats up?

good night michal!! have fun tomorrow


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey mindy. wats up?
good night michal!! have fun tomorrow

thx have a great day


----------



## Aprill

Muhahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:mo a:














I am bored outta my mind


----------



## Jesskaa

Hola..


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Muhahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:mo a:












I am bored outta my mind

i havnt been here so long i just update my swaps and write some reviews
im so tired now


----------



## MindySue

michal i thought you were going to bed?

hey jess!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif michal i thought you were going to bed?




hey jess!


i am i am i jus wrote some reviews

bye bye


----------



## MindySue

seeya


----------



## CellyCell

That was a good nap.





I'm still clueless as what to do for the DTB.

I know Amanda and her friend will blow us away and win... but... haha.


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That was a good nap.




I'm still clueless as what to do for the DTB.

I know Amanda and her friend will blow us away and win... but... haha.

yeah i guess its cool to just try, that's all we would be doing, lol


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. For reals tho... haha.

You entering too, right? Got any ideas?


----------



## Aprill

all i know right now is that I am using red lipstick what about you?


----------



## Shelley

It's 9pm and I haven't cooked supper yet, lol. I ate M&amp;M's earlier, maybe that is why, lol.

I finally figured out how to post You Tube videos, yay! I was making one tiny mistake before, but not figured it out.


----------



## CellyCell

I'm thinking of purple eyeshadow - since I really love using that color.

With probably orange or yellow?

Dunno for lips...

I'm thinking of either puting my hair to the side or teasing it - but I don't like untangling it if I tease.


----------



## Aprill

yeah, I think I am going to tease mine like hell!!

Oh! and blush, loud blush!!

Cool Shelly glad you got it figured out! How's my favorite bird?


----------



## CellyCell

Ill ask my mom...

I know pink was real big.

And I just remembered I still can't find my lovely tweezers.

They completely disapeared. I've been wanting to pluck my stray hair for almost a week now. Haha. And I keep forgetting to hit RiteAid to replace it.


----------



## Aprill

yeah, if I ask my mom, she will mention the dreaded jheri curl and I aint going there!!!!!


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. My dad sported them.

Everytime I picture them it reminds me of "Coming To America".

Maybe I should start right now - while watching Deja Vu.

I rented that movie out on Netflix almost a month ago. Haha... I never have the time or patience to just sit and watch a film.


----------



## pinksugar

I just bought a new eyeshadow brush... first I stepped on my old one so I had to get my dad to glue it back together, then he said that he put it back in my room but it's not there, so I had to go buy a new one afterall.. hope it wont be too bad, its much cheaper than my old brush but it looked better than the other brushes available... I could have waited and got exactly the same one as my old one, but I am SO sick of not having an eyeshadow brush, I basically can't do good eyeshadow without it!


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha. My dad sported them.
Everytime I picture them it reminds me of "Coming To America".

Maybe I should start right now - while watching Deja Vu.

I rented that movie out on Netflix almost a month ago. Haha... I never have the time or patience to just sit and watch a film.

now I want to watch coming to america to hear the soul glo song, lol


----------



## Aprill

ahhhh yesss!!


----------



## CellyCell

Haha, Rosie. Did you add me on myspace? On my profile - at the bottom is my linkage.

Souuuulll Gloooo. That movie is a classic.

I remember watching Arsenio Hall when I was younger and doing that whole "woop" noise or whatever. Haha.

Lmao. I swear that song sounds sorta pornish, Ap.

Haha. My dad still sports that tash. How embaressing.


----------



## Aprill

Ladies and Gentlemen....Mr Randy Watson YESSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksugar

eelooooo, no I havent. I haven't been on.. I will though! lol

well since everyone else is putting their addresses out there..

lol. I tried to add you guys too





myspace.com/pinksugarprincess


----------



## michal_cohen

i jusk woke up its almost 7 at the morning in here


----------



## Jesskaa

im trying to stay up awhile.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im trying to stay up awhile. like the new pic'

hope i can help


----------



## Jesskaa

oh which one?

i just changed it again.


----------



## daer0n




----------



## MindySue

hmm

hi nury!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh which one?
i just changed it again.

i love them both






Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



hallo there pretty lady


----------



## daer0n

Hi Mindy!

-sigh

i miss you guys -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

its hot, boring, and on top of that i have to wake up at 4:30 am tomorrow

my husband starts working too early so i have to be up by that time to make him lunch, oh and even greater i have to change a poopy diaper now lol


----------



## Aprill

hey Nuri


----------



## MindySue

tyler said we were gonna talk all night didnt he? well i dont see him here or on msn..LOL

silly tyler.


----------



## daer0n

Aww Hi Michal! and Aprill! *hugs


----------



## MindySue

aww nury i miss you too..why cant he make his own lunch lol..or make it before you go to bed.


----------



## Aprill

buzz me when you get a chance on MSN, we gotta catch up gurl!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

where is tyler?

he belongs on!


----------



## MindySue

yeah but he'd be in his thread, lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

cause my threads the enemy to him. haha.


----------



## daer0n

No he can't make his own lunch, he comes home way too tired and i feel bad for not making lunches for him, i like taking care of him that way, and he likes it too, besides, i feel like im contributing with something since i dont work, and really, taking care of both my kids isnt as hard most of the time





And i would make it right now except that its stupid hot in here and if i use the stove the whole house gets super hot and i would faint right there lol

its been so hot my computer has been turning off on its own, cause it overheats :/


----------



## MindySue

my laptop gets so hot i feel like it's gonna catch fire!


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif buzz me when you get a chance on MSN, we gotta catch up gurl!!!



i will Aprill!, i thought about it earlier but me and the hubby were watching a movie, Blood Diamond, it was pretty good, and then he wanted to play a computer game but the darn computer turned off on its own &gt;.&gt;


----------



## michal_cohen

my dad was on the comp all night and now its full with virus

g i wonder way

and i know that he will blame me


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my laptop gets so hot i feel like it's gonna catch fire! yeah laptops get pretty hot, my husband bought a fan for his laptop because it used to get so hot and it would turn off as well, so now his has a fan to cool off, its better than the ones that come built in, but my computer needs an extra one to cool it off, it was so hot today i couldnt stand being here in the living room :S


----------



## MindySue

lol michal..i hope he wasnt lookin at porn gross


----------



## daer0n

uh oh Michal :S that's not good, you dont have an antivirus?

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol michal..i hope he wasnt lookin at porn gross LOL Mindy, that's what i thought too


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif uh oh Michal :S that's not good, you dont have an antivirus?

LOL Mindy, that's what i thought too





yes we have
and yup i know he watch porn and he look at 16s girls yuck

he downloud it on a memory card and take it to his comp in the living room

what can i say he is a guy altho he is my father


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol michal..i hope he wasnt lookin at porn gross haha, that will blow it up!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue

aww gross lol he should be sneaky atleast..

id die if i knew that about my dad


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww gross lol he should be sneaky atleast..
id die if i knew that about my dad

it was hard at first but i got used to it as long as i dont see any pic' it all fine by me


----------



## MindySue

or see him doing anything nasty. eww




haha


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif or see him doing anything nasty. eww



haha i know

but you have 2 farntes


----------



## MindySue

what is farntes? parents?

if so my parents hate eachother so they definately don't have sex..they havent even slept in the same room for like 5 years.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what is farntes? parents?
if so my parents hate eachother so they definately don't have sex..they havent even slept in the same room for like 5 years.

yes that what i meant hahaha sorry i dont have my toolbar anymore

my parents didnt slept in the same room like 6 years and 2 years ago my mother dies so i kinda understend

just kinda


----------



## MindySue

thats sad..

yeah my parents should be divorced but they arent. but i still dont think either of them look at porn haha thank god.


----------



## daer0n

Porn is gross, i dont think your dad should be looking at 16 y/o girls :S

they are still kids, why are men like that





oh well, he is still your father

my parents are still together, and i wouldnt want to imagine if they still have sex eeeeeeeeeeewwww i want to imagine that they dont lol!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Porn is gross, i dont think your dad should be looking at 16 y/o girls :Sthey are still kids, why are men like that





oh well, he is still your father

my parents are still together, and i wouldnt want to imagine if they still have sex eeeeeeeeeeewwww i want to imagine that they dont lol!

hahahahahah


----------



## Jesskaa

i think my parents would divorce.. if they could. but they need to support eachother.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think my parents would divorce.. if they could. but they need to support eachother. its importent


----------



## MindySue

do they still showaffection jess?

yeah nury lol im kinda glad my parents hate eachother atleast i dont have to imagine that they have sex hhaaha

but then again when im married and have teens i hope i still have a healthy sex life.


----------



## daer0n

i never want to divorce





i want to be married forever until we both die, i dont want to die first or him to die first, how awful, i love my husband too much, even if he isnt perfect, no one is, and i think that's part of the reason why marriages don't last very long anymore, people have to high of expectations on their partners and they want them to be perfect, i try to understand why he isnt most of the time, and i hope he knows im not either but i know very well that he does know, and i appreciate that he still loves me even when i get so *****y, or when im not even in the mood to see him or anyone else, or when i dont want to cook or stuff like that, when he knows that physically im far far from being perfect yet he still loves me with all my flaws and my virtues, i hope we stay that way until we grow old, i dont ever want to be in the situation of having to separate because that would hurt my babies and i want an everlasting marriage, you know at least till we die.


----------



## Jesskaa

no, they dont.


----------



## MindySue

i totally agree nury and i feel the same way.

marriage is forever, it's not temporary like people make it out to be these days. stress just gets to people and makes them fall out of love.

do they fight a lot jess? do they actually hate eachother or just dont love eachother


----------



## Shelley

My parents are always bickering with each other. When I lived at home they were always fighting, sometimes they got along with each other.


----------



## daer0n

I think its healthier if parents separate and keep a friendly relationship instead of hating each other and showing it in front of their kids, it destabilizes the whole family and kids start to have too many psychological problems and self esteem issues because of that, i remember one thing that Dr. Phill always says, (it might be stupid to some people since so many think that Dr. Phill's show is gay but) he says that when parents fight and hate each other the ones who pay are their kids, it happens ALL the time, and i know from experience because my parents used to fight all the time, and we ended up being insecure, our grades went downhill, we hated school, and well we at that point hated our parents too because of that.

I agree that marriage is forever and when you have problems you should be able to communicate and say how you feel or what you feel is wrong in the relationship, talking is the best thing that you can do when there is something that is bothering you.


----------



## Jesskaa

They fight.

i dont think they HATE eachother.


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i never want to divorce



i want to be married forever until we both die, i dont want to die first or him to die first, how awful, i love my husband too much, even if he isnt perfect, no one is, and i think that's part of the reason why marriages don't last very long anymore, people have to high of expectations on their partners and they want them to be perfect, i try to understand why he isnt most of the time, and i hope he knows im not either but i know very well that he does know, and i appreciate that he still loves me even when i get so *****y, or when im not even in the mood to see him or anyone else, or when i dont want to cook or stuff like that, when he knows that physically im far far from being perfect yet he still loves me with all my flaws and my virtues, i hope we stay that way until we grow old, i dont ever want to be in the situation of having to separate because that would hurt my babies and i want an everlasting marriage, you know at least till we die.

my thoughts exactly, but my husband is still a meanie at times, and I would love to bite his head off and spit it out, but I still want to be freaking at 80, lol


----------



## michal_cohen

bye ppl ill be here later


----------



## MindySue

yeah i totally agree nury i wish my parents would have saved my teenage years. they really messed them up with their fighting.


----------



## Aprill

bye Michal


----------



## MindySue

bye michal have a good day.


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my thoughts exactly, but my husband is still a meanie at times, and I would love to bite his head off and spit it out, but I still want to be freaking at 80, lol



looool i agree Aprill, i still want to be with him when im 80, or maybe 100? but, who would help us move? lolyeah men are meanies sometimes, that doesnt mean they dont love us





im pretty sure they do they just want to pretend they're tough cookies LOL

*whispers* but they're not!

i bet ya if they had to have babies they would cry the whole pregnancy and freak out when they were about to give birth lol!

anywho, im leaving too, i have to go nite nites, see ya later guys

&lt;3 ya all



*hugs*


----------



## Aprill

bye!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

laaaaaaaa/


----------



## michal_cohen

hey im back

just washed my face and triedto do something with my hair


----------



## Ricci

hey welcome back!

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey im back
just washed my face and triedto do something with my hair


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey welcome back! hey

i just talked with this guy on the pone (we got date today )

and he said the sweetest thing he said "if you are still single i guss that all the guys around you or blind or drunk"

he is so sweet he calls me everyday to say have a great day at work and hows my day pass and that he tought about me and toda he invited me to a resturant

i saw a pic but we never met

he bold got a lil beard

and he taller than me just in 4 sentim

and he have a huge body (muscles)

but he so sweet he love to hear the beckstreet boys and shakira ahhahh

we got the same taste in movies and music and i likes him a lot


----------



## Ricci

OOOoooOh awesome !! a guy u finially like ,like lol

Sweet when your gonna see him again


----------



## Jesskaa

stay awake!

jess stay awake!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OOOoooOh awesome !! a guy u finially like ,like lolSweet when your gonna see him again

we never met im going to meet him today for the first time in about 8 hours

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## MindySue

im debating on wether or not i should buy shampoo and conditioner at $100 a gallon. it's so much i know but it'd probably last me a year, and when i go to college i wont want to be running out to buy it when ill be broke anyway..

man i wish i was loaded.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im debating on wether or not i should buy shampoo and conditioner at $100 a gallon. it's so much i know but it'd probably last me a year, and when i go to college i wont want to be running out to buy it when ill be broke anyway..
man i wish i was loaded.

wow thats a lot of money

the hair dresser told me that i shouldnt use a conditioner just a good shampoo and twise a week a mask

but dont you have stores next to the college like we have in the uni


----------



## Jesskaa

My aunt is a hair dresser, and she says.. conditionar is pretty important.

is sounds like a good idea to me Mindy, cause it saves you time.


----------



## MindySue

i just dont really have the money for it. blah.

and its a little more expensive than regular store brand cause it's all natural and have to order it online.

(jessicurl.com)

i read it works great for curls, i havent actually tried it..but what do i have to lose, i mean it's all natural anyway..and i really want to stop using the store crap cause i hate all the chemicals in it.

blah i wish i had saved some money while i was working this past two years, i woulda had money to buy this stuff haha..blah.

yeah conditioner is very important, ive heard to just use a good conditioner..never just shampoo. shampoo is drying!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My aunt is a hair dresser, and she says.. conditionar is pretty important.
is sounds like a good idea to me Mindy, cause it saves you time.

evreone say something diffrent i guss we are the only one who know whats the best for us


----------



## MindySue

i wish my cat would stop yawning cause he's got bad breath hahaa.


----------



## Jesskaa

Ahhh its 2:35am.


----------



## MindySue

yep. is that bad?


----------



## seymour5000

just got back from visiting the Great Smoky Mountains and am exhausted. had some samples of everyday minerals waiting for me, but haven't had the time to test.


----------



## Jesskaa

nah. times just going slowww.


----------



## MindySue

ooh sorry.

cause im outta here. going to bed

play the sims? that takes up a lotttttt of time.

nighty night


----------



## michal_cohen

i just cought a rat and i relise her

poor lil thing

my dad love to kill him so they wont came back but i cant do that


----------



## Jesskaa

ewww. i hate RATS!

goodnight Mindy!.




I might play the sims not sure.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ewww. i hate RATS!
goodnight Mindy!.



I might play the sims not sure.

we have on the site some cute games so you can play and still be on just open 2 pages like i do


----------



## Shelley

Goodnight Mindy!

Goodnight everyone! I'm heading off to bed.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Goodnight Mindy!
Goodnight everyone! I'm heading off to bed.

have a good sleep

i want to hae 10,000 posts

maybe i had them if i was here all the time that my internet had problams


----------



## Savvy_lover

man i m still out of work

one and a half month left . i m damned


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif man i m still out of work one and a half month left . i m damned

everything will be o.k youll see


----------



## Savvy_lover

thx for teh comfort i just cant believe it will be. of coz i wont be dead without the money but i l have a great headache trying to find some later formy tickets. there is a job interview today open from 1 - 4 but i didnt go my back hurts so much from period...





i mean ~ if everythings designed for me .. if its mine its mine then i have done so much, why so far nths mine.

i even try the modelling summer job. but i sent so many and realise that persons mail box is full already so he didnt get any of my mail! errr anyone wanna pay me to take pics. ???

i have been approached by some photographers i dun even know if theyre fake or not but of coz i said no. now i wish i took them


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thx for teh comfort i just cant believe it will be. of coz i wont be dead without the money but i l have a great headache trying to find some later formy tickets. there is a job interview today open from 1 - 4 but i didnt go my back hurts so much from period...




i mean ~ if everythings designed for me .. if its mine its mine then i have done so much, why so far nths mine.

i even try the modelling summer job. but i sent so many and realise that persons mail box is full already so he didnt get any of my mail! errr anyone wanna pay me to take pics. ???

i have been approached by some photographers i dun even know if theyre fake or not but of coz i said no. now i wish i took them

just dont give up and keep trien


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif just dont give up and keep trien i m trying so much andhard like a donkey.....


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i m trying so much andhard like a donkey.....



i know ho hard it is i work as a cleaning at the uni and sometimes as waitress and i still serching something elles better but i didnt found it yet

but i never give up

by the way what is the time in you country in here its 11:08


----------



## Savvy_lover

16 :11 now~ sat ~ i dont wanan go out after doing so muich in the weekdays i m really exhuasted! i wish i had sth to do . even cleaning. but here they only hire older woman for it they see u young and from a uni they dun think they can keep u for long so they wont even see u.

is god playing with me?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 16 :11 now~ sat ~ i dont wanan go out after doing so muich in the weekdays i m really exhuasted! i wish i had sth to do . even cleaning. but here they only hire older woman for it they see u young and from a uni they dun think they can keep u for long so they wont even see u. 
is god playing with me?





no god just tasting everyone and if you will not give up you will get something you love its like the lottoery ahahah


----------



## Savvy_lover

OMG i didnt go to the interview today just coz i m too tired. DAMN!

men i didnt give up on the one job i lik eyet i m still sending mails!

i hope god wont eat me if he likes to taste ppl....


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG i didnt go to the interview today just coz i m too tired. DAMN!men i didnt give up on the one job i lik eyet i m still sending mails!

i hope god wont eat me if he likes to taste ppl....

hahaha

dont worry i know that you are a good person

you will find a great job


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hahaha
dont worry i know that you are a good person

you will find a great job





THX! sure as hell those interviewers didnt think i m or else i could be working already !:'( GOD if u hear this.. please give me the job i want .. coz i ll hate u if u dont :'(


----------



## magosienne

hang on, you'll find a job sooner or later.

the lab is closed and opens at 7:30am monday, that means i have to wake up early and breakfast in the bus or i'll be late for work. grrr again.


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hang on, you'll find a job sooner or later.
the lab is closed and opens at 7:30am monday, that means i have to wake up early and breakfast in the bus or i'll be late for work. grrr again.

oh i only got a month left basically it says if i dun get a job next week im done.
wow 7 30 ? that kills ppl. i remember waking up at 6 everyday for school haha!


----------



## michal_cohen

everything will be great you'll see


----------



## Savvy_lover

i m having my eyes wide open and waiting to see nth ! ah i mean sth.lol


----------



## michal_cohen

he just keep sending me compliments he is so sweet


----------



## Savvy_lover

what did he say to u now?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what did he say to u now?



he said that im the sweetest thing ever

but know he hinting to start talkin about sex and i kinda hate it but ill do something

i told him that we shouldnt think about it right now and we will see how it goes today

and i told him that on sex he could think just after our sixth date

ahahahhaah


----------



## Savvy_lover

wow 6th date??? how long is that ??

really ? sweetest thing ever means sex? wow i didnt know that either ! i need to brush up on guys talk

wow wth when did my name change colour again !what happened


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow 6th date??? how long is that ??
really ? sweetest thing ever means sex? wow i didnt know that either ! i need to brush up on guys talk

wow wth when did my name change colour again !what happened

you reached to the 1300 posts congrats

o just plaing with him so he wont speak on sex

i love shy guys who doesnt speak about it its make it more sexy that way


----------



## Savvy_lover

yea i understand what u mean ! i used to be like that too

but now i realise if theyre shy for real then it woul dbe a prob when it comes to real sex.. like i try to be perverted and he ould just laugh out loud...


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea i understand what u mean ! i used to be like that toobut now i realise if theyre shy for real then it woul dbe a prob when it comes to real sex.. like i try to be perverted and he ould just laugh out loud...

i love to be the first who does the first move


----------



## Savvy_lover

oh power to u !

i have always been the first move gurl and i m tired of it ! i wish i had some guys to move on me forst lol!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh power to u ! i have always been the first move gurl and i m tired of it ! i wish i had some guys to move on me forst lol!

haha

i told him that if it will work he can come to stay at my place all the weekend and he immditly tought about sex and i said haha no chance

you should show me that you worth it

hahahahaha


----------



## Savvy_lover

wow how to show. u mean on webcam...... that...?

haha guys always think about sex and they talk more openly online i m sure he wont talk abaout it when having dinner with u



it wouldnt be so bad to experience it i thinkLOL


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow how to show. u mean on webcam...... that...?haha guys always think about sex and they talk more openly online i m sure he wont talk abaout it when having dinner with u



it wouldnt be so bad to experience it i thinkLOL

i didnt meant on the internt (u got such a dirty head )i meant at person how he will be next to me

if he will try to touch me he lost

im goin to the shower ill be here in more 5 min' thanks god i dont need to wash me hair

bye for now

m

im back i did a shower and a face mask now im puting moisurizer and foundation


----------



## Savvy_lover

welcome back !!!

u shoul dpost some pics of u be4 the date so we know how u look





oh i dun have such dirty head id idnt even say it out if u think of anything dirty it must be just U


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif welcome back !!!u shoul dpost some pics of u be4 the date so we know how u look





oh i dun have such dirty head id idnt even say it out if u think of anything dirty it must be just U





hahaha

i need to install the cam disc my dad will do it later ill post in in a couple of days


----------



## Savvy_lover

wow thx ~ remember to tell the whole story too oh cant wait to hear it ! must be exciting!


----------



## michal_cohen

i jus put my mu and my clothtes im goin to try to stright my hair a lil bit


----------



## Jesskaa

im getting ready to leave in an hour.


----------



## Savvy_lover

hows it going now? successful?


----------



## michal_cohen

awwe he callad me and told me that his family have a meeting and he will call me and tell me when to go

im allready ready with mu and everything


----------



## Jesskaa

I leave in less than an hour. I just wanna leave, people take tooo long.


----------



## michal_cohen

when he will call i want to go allready


----------



## Jesskaa

I wanna leave too. haha.


----------



## magosienne

i wanna go out, but don't know where yet.


----------



## michal_cohen

im start to be very sleepy haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa aaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Jesskaa

hm. I like car rides and stuff but i hate when my stomach starts to feel sick or something, cause sometimes i just wanna be home in a house, or something,.


----------



## Savvy_lover

wow wts up with that ! i ll bite his head off


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow wts up with that ! i ll bite his head off i just want to give up on everything and sleep
and its the only day that we have






and i want to watch





i dont know if i upset i just tired


----------



## Savvy_lover

i guess both~ if hes gonna call anyways

why dun u just rest til he calls


----------



## michal_cohen

i put mu and everything so i cant sleep :s


----------



## Savvy_lover

why dun u just blow it off i mean he will call u when its okej ? who knows when it will be


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why dun u just blow it off i mean he will call u when its okej ? who knows when it will be aweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
its so hot in here and im tired


----------



## Savvy_lover

take off the makeup and sleep for awhile then put it on again when he calls


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif take off the makeup and sleep for awhile then put it on again when he calls



ill guss ill do it


----------



## Savvy_lover

GOOD



and remember to bite his head off


----------



## magosienne

lol!!

i'm debating. should i go to the champs elysÃ©es and check if sephora is opened?

should i *ahem* walk normally to the mac counter and steal _buy_ some flashtronic e/s? even when i should save for my harry potter book and my best friend's i'm gonna buy for her while she's at work?

my cat is really happy outside. we live at the first floor and share with our neighbors a terrace.


----------



## Savvy_lover

sephora

macs too expensive ~!!!

i ll just do what michal suggested

use food colour and vaseline


----------



## michal_cohen

i made a date with another guy


----------



## Savvy_lover

WOW u serious?info please!


----------



## Ricci

Michal ,Savvy good morning!!


----------



## Shelley

Yay! I just bought MAC Shimpagne MSF from Aquilah.




This is will be my first MSF.


----------



## Ricci

what do u use that stuff for and where?

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay! I just bought MAC Shimpagne MSF from Aquilah.



This is will be my first MSF.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW u serious?info please! i canceld the new guy

he wanted to come with his car and pick me to a resturanyt i wanted at first but than i tought about the first guy and it wont be fair

so the first guy could and canceld he had a famile argue and he promise to make it up to me next week

i dont belive in guys anymore

and i bought him a present for his b-day (he had it last week)

i was nice

and see what i got


----------



## pla4u

Hi Girls....hope you all have a wonderful day...

I'm planning on goin to see the new Harry Potter movey this afternoon when my wife gets off work...i hope its not too awful crouded...


----------



## Ricci

Micahl how long u known this guy u bough a present for?

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i canceld the new guy
he wanted to come with his car and pick me to a resturanyt i wanted at first but than i tought about the first guy and it wont be fair

so the first guy could and canceld he had a famile argue and he promise to make it up to me next week

i dont belive in guys anymore

and i bought him a present for his b-day (he had it last week)

i was nice

and see what i got


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Michal ,Savvy good morning!! evning in here its 8

ill crush soon

this guy im going to dats is so good in everything its kinda anoyin

he love the same movies and music like me

he work from 7 until 9 at night and he is better in english than me

how he do it

i feel stuoid

but in some way when im talkin with him i feel like im a better person and that he really worth my time and everything

i really like him


----------



## Ricci

Have fun beware it may be crowded

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Girls....hope you all have a wonderful day...I'm planning on goin to see the new Harry Potter movey this afternoon when my wife gets off work...i hope its not too awful crouded...


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I am going to do this DTB....
Lia why are your boobs sore, or is that something that I may not want answered

PMS! And a big one , i might say .I'm feeling rather unhappy today


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Micahl how long u known this guy u bough a present for? youll be mad
a week

but we talked on the pone all week he calls all the time and he was sepos to stay at my house this weekend so we know etch other better

i even bought a b-day cake

and he tought that its unrespact to my dad so he wanted to meet in the middle and he just couldnt becuse the famile had an argue

he live far so we tought to came to etch other in the weekends


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i made a date with another guy Well good!Do have a good time...


----------



## Ricci

I wont be mad but I suggest u dont buy presents for guys u barely know

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif youll be mad
a week

but we talked on the pone all week he calls all the time and he was sepos to stay at my house this weekend so we know etch other better

i even bought a b-day cake

and he tought that its unrespact to my dad so he wanted to meet in the middle and he just couldnt becuse the famile had an argue

he live far so we tought to came to etch other in the weekends


----------



## MindySue

so you got another date because the guy had an argument and couldnt go?

i'd give him more chances than that


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well good!Do have a good time...





i canceld him

we kept talking but he only wants sex

not that i see it in a bad way but i cant sleep with someone that im not super in love with

that way i slept only with 2 guys he said that he slept with more than 100

i dont nee someone like that altho he is ho wanna see a pic?


----------



## Ricci

Sure ok


----------



## MindySue

yes pic please..but he sounds like a skeez. gross!

you did the right thing cancelling IMO.


----------



## michal_cohen

heres a pic

he look kinda like wizzle

he his 21 and taller than me in 1 sentimeters






Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so you got another date because the guy had an argument and couldnt go? i'd give him more chances than that

i was upset that i did all that and he said that he will call and he didnt i had to call and i just sat dressed and everything and wait for him to tell me when to go
so i tought that i need to go out and have fun

(not fun like sex just to walk and talk)


----------



## Ricci

He looks very conceited but thats my opinion

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif heres a pic
he look kinda like wizzle

he his 21 and taller than me in 1 sentimeters

http://www.lovely.co.il/MIMG_NEW/LAR...2506642591.jpg

i was upset that i did all that and he said that he will call and he didnt i had to call and i just sat dressed and everything and wait for him to tell me when to go

so i tought that i need to go out and have fun

(not fun like sex just to walk and talk)


----------



## michal_cohen

he look kinda gay to me what up with the pants

and he got the nerve to ask me in the internt if i like it from behaind

what a ferv


----------



## Ricci

I was thinking the same

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif he look kinda gay to me what up with the pantsand he got the nerve to ask me in the internt if i like it from behaind

what a ferv


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was thinking the same hahah

i had a bgf once that want to try it and i said no and he cheated on me with a girl and than he became gay and after that he became a big beliver in god

wired

haha i have a pic of him when he was gay if ill find it


----------



## MindySue

oh i see michal, yeah you deserve to have fun.

and i can tell just by his pic that he just wants sex haha..what a skeez.

but i think he's too girly anyway


----------



## Ricci

nothing wrong with Gay men but if they are gay they should leave the women alone


----------



## michal_cohen

found it heres my first bf

he was shorter than me


----------



## MindySue

ha he looks just like the first guy.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh i see michal, yeah you deserve to have fun.
and i can tell just by his pic that he just wants sex haha..what a skeez.

but i think he's too girly anyway

i love girly guys

but the one im goin to meet is a real mean he is bold with goth teeth(dont know how to write it)

and he wight 85 kilos

its like me twice

and he highwe in 4 sentimeters

but he is kind and if he will not make it up to me next week ill be angree

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ha he looks just like the first guy. hahaha

my guy yonni promise that he will call

i talked with him at 7 and now its 8:30

i wonder if he will call cus im not calling

boooooooooooooooooo to him

until someone made me smile and be happy he doin a lot of stupid things (like not showing or calling or answer the cell)


----------



## MindySue

that sucks..i hate when guys dont call.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that sucks..i hate when guys dont call.
i hate when ppl take me for grante will see what happen next week


----------



## magosienne

my brother is listening to music a bit too loudly, so i can hear his music too (Be yourself by Audioslave). not that i odn't mind, we listen to the same stuff.

Paula : i like the movie, much more than the previous. but being a fan of the books more than the movies, i didn't really liked the end, starting when Sirius dies. what i don't like is the movies are fast paced, so i have the feeling people who didn't read the book may have some difficulties to follow.

but that's only my opinion. i like the FX, and though i'm not a big fan of the main actors either, i think it's still a really good movie.


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what do u use that stuff for and where? They can be used as a highlighting powder.- face; cheeks, browbone etc etc. The MSF's are limited edition. In the makeup forum there is a section near the top that has more info about this product.


----------



## DakotaJade

hey wats up!?!?!


----------



## Shelley

Michal,

You deserve someone who will treat you good. Just be careful.


----------



## DakotaJade

michal!!

Did you go on your date yet?


----------



## magosienne

just saw a movie, and i'm gonna watch another. thanks to my brother who collects movies on his hard disk


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif michal!!
Did you go on your date yet?

he couldnt make it

:s his family had an argew and he needed to stay he promise that he will be with me all weekend and that he will make it up to me and he allso said that he will call later and now its just to late

ill see whats happen next week and if he will do another mistack so i guss he is not for me

i guss that i need to chance my avatar to this


----------



## DakotaJade

aww you will find somebody!!!! don't worry!!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *DakotaJade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww you will find somebody!!!! don't worry!! i feel so old

i had a bf about 9 years but we broke up

and now im happy i work and do everything but i want someone at my side just one and it so hard to find him


----------



## Shelley

Michal,

Mr. Right will come along one day when you least expect it.





Remember I mentioned about a tornado that hit a town about 40 km west of where I live? There is alot of video footage of it that people took with their home video cameras. I came across one, gosh it is so huge. I think it was rated as an F-4. F-5 is considered the worse. Video footage doesnt show the town, this could be before it hit the town. Here it is...


----------



## lovefe

michal dont try to find Mr. Right now!he 'll come to u! i never seek for Mr.Right he came to me.


----------



## Aprill

Hi guys


----------



## MindySue

hey aprill


----------



## Aprill

It is so incredibly boring!


----------



## CellyCell

Hi April!






Imma go eat my Panda Express and watch Deja Vu.

Just wanted to pop in and say hello to you guys...

...I'll be on later.


----------



## MindySue

i have purple all over my stomach..and i have no idea how it happened. and its all over my white tanktop..but not my tan shirt that went over my tanktop. i was all wet from work but i duno how purple got on me???

and i took a bath but it wont come off my skin


----------



## Aprill

ok Celly! Love the new avatar btw


----------



## MindySue

same, cellys so cute i just wanna pinch her cheeks


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Michal, Mr. Right will come along one day when you least expect it.





kEUXr6FMtWk

yea i was trying to find a bf sooooo hard after i got back to hk 3 years ago and i didnt get anything ! and when i finally gave up on the last guy and were determined to be alone and study only , there comes my current sweetie



s been 2 years now so ! be patient! but those guys are cute



i hope that guy will call u soon!

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have purple all over my stomach..and i have no idea how it happened. and its all over my white tanktop..but not my tan shirt that went over my tanktop. i was all wet from work but i duno how purple got on me???
and i took a bath but it wont come off my skin

omg dont die mindy


----------



## MindySue

lol i wont..i hope


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Michal, Mr. Right will come along one day when you least expect it.





Remember I mentioned about a tornado that hit a town about 40 km west of where I live? There is alot of video footage of it that people took with their home video cameras. I came across one, gosh it is so huge. I think it was rated as an F-4. F-5 is considered the worse. Video footage doesnt show the town, this could be before it hit the town. Here it is...

kEUXr6FMtWk

that is so scary


----------



## Savvy_lover

no people seem to be here now:S!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *lovefe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif michal dont try to find Mr. Right now!he 'll come to u! i never seek for Mr.Right he came to me. i know

i dont knw if i even want to give this guy a chance now

cus he said he call and he didnt

(he dont have pone at home but he promise and he asked me ot to call

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no people seem to be here now:S! why you say that im here mindy here and april


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i knowi dont knw if i even want to give this guy a chance now

cus he said he call and he didnt

(he dont have pone at home but he promise and he asked me ot to call

why you say that im here mindy here and april

well guys are like that ! theythink they eventually call u after 3 years is also calling u ! not mean the same day !and hes asking u not to cal him? wow thats weird!

haha really i didnt see u be4 i wrote that


----------



## MindySue

yes max im here


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes max im here really . are you ? lol


----------



## Aprill

I am here, just lurking


----------



## MindySue

yep. heh

and if hes asking not to call him thats very suspicious.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yep. heh
and if hes asking not to call him thats very suspicious.

he dont have calls at home he need t oask his mother to use her cell


----------



## Savvy_lover

its so interesting to not have a home phone but a cell phone


----------



## MindySue

oh hm how old is he to live at home


----------



## Aprill

haha, that's all I got, a cell phone. I phased my home phone out in 2005


----------



## michal_cohen

i know that in 2 hours he will call me to work to say: "have a great day i tought about you,,,,"

but i dont feel the same anymore he let me dowen again and again and we didnt even met yet

i dont know if i want him to come to the weekend anymore

he made me cry and you know what they said

"the one who makes you cry is not worth your tears

and the one who worth your tears will never make you cry"

i got to go to work soon

so take care ppl

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its so interesting to not have a home phone but a cell phone



we like that in our house too

i have a cell without calls and my dad have calls just with a ticket

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh hm how old is he to live at home he his a farmer and they have family land there i think that he live alone but close to the family

he was 27 a week ago


----------



## MindySue

why did he make you cry


----------



## Savvy_lover

thats not always true that saying i mean .

coz i have cried many times with my bf so






but mm i dun like ppl not calling back ~ ur so young u can always get someone else



there is no right or wrong for feelings ! if u dont feel it anymore then off he goes into the trash can





mmmm i cant live witout a home phone coz cell phone bills always more expensive!!

and i feel more stupid after using cellphone for a lil while. lik ei cant remember words so well anymore so i stopped


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why did he make you cry he was sepous to stay at my house this weekend so we will now etch oter better
and becuse he had his b-day last week i bought b-day cake a presnet a lots of food and new stuff to my house

i did a hair cut bought some clothes and spent a lot of money on that

and i call him and he said well i dont know i have a lot of job to do today

and i prefer to meet in the middle to see how we will get along

he was affriad that he will be at my house 3 days and we will not have any attrection and we will not get along and he will not have a wa to return home

so he canceld and said that we should meet yestrday and you saw what happen

he just makes me think if he worth it

i spent a lot of money and time cus he wes importent to me he made me smile but now i dont want to hear his voice for a while

and if he makes me feel like that now how i feel when ill see him

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thats not always true that saying i mean . coz i have cried many times with my bf so





but mm i dun like ppl not calling back ~ ur so young u can always get someone else



there is no right or wrong for feelings ! if u dont feel it anymore then off he goes into the trash can





mmmm i cant live witout a home phone coz cell phone bills always more expensive!!

and i feel more stupid after using cellphone for a lil while. lik ei cant remember words so well anymore so i stopped

it was more than that he let me dowen

im out

got to go to work its 5:30

have fun


----------



## Savvy_lover

u have fun too *hugs*

i understand what you mean . u can just wait and see what happens later.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif u have fun too *hugs* bye you are such a wonderful person i wish you the best luck in everything ;D


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif bye you are such a wonderful person i wish you the best luck in everything ;D thank you



You too!!!see you soon!

shower now brb!


----------



## MindySue

don't steal my girl michal, max is mine.

lol just kidding.


----------



## CellyCell

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif same, cellys so cute i just wanna pinch her cheeks Haha... woop. Pinch away.

That movie was alright (Deja Vu)... it's no Transformer. Ha.

I crave Olive Garden.

I just got invited to a baptism on Friday and a BBQ on Saturday.

Good to know I'm wanted by friends


----------



## Aprill

how nice, BAHHHHH!!! I have no friends


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif don't steal my girl michal, max is mine.
lol just kidding.

ohhh *fainted* ur so sweet... but michal looks so much like that female singer ~ i really have to think about it lol


----------



## MindySue

Dang I wish I had friends here.

I was just thinking how cool it would be if the whole MUT community (well the gals/guys who post often) lived in a big lovely neighborhood together.

Or atleast if I was near one of you guys to create a close friendship.

I know that carolyn lives in london ontario where im going to school! but shes much older than me, and i would feel weird hanging out with a middle aged woman lol..but shes cool anyways.

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ohhh *fainted* ur so sweet... but michal looks so much like that female singer ~ i really have to think about it lol alanis morisette


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how nice, BAHHHHH!!! I have no friends err... what are we.....?


----------



## MindySue

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how nice, BAHHHHH!!! I have no friends ditto


----------



## Aprill

I would love to hang out with Carolyn, she is super-cool


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif err... what are we.....? well, I dont have any in the area


----------



## MindySue

Yeah, it would be cool. But just me and her, I can see awkwardness. I guess cause we don't talk that much and I have no idea what we would do haha, and she has a son half my age and everything..just weird.

But I wouldnt feel weird around you guys..cause i feel closer to ya'll. I wouldnt feel weird around nury either, i feel like shes my age..she has such a young spirit. *sigh* i love nury.


----------



## Aprill

yeah I understand


----------



## CellyCell

Ah, that sucks. You guys don't have close friends?

I know you're married April - but come on...

...I can't picture myself just having one friend or just hanging out with my SO.

Jesus would I be bored deathless.

The only good thing about having little to no-friends is that you won't have to deal with let downs and flakers or drama makers. Woop, I rhymed.


----------



## KatJ

Well girls, I'm taking a break from here. I'm here entirely too often. I'll miss ya'll. I'll still visit myspace, so you can get up with me there if you need to.

Love,

Kat


----------



## Aprill

Well, once I got out of high school, everyone split up and didnt keep in touch.

My husband is my friend, but well, he's my husband and I think we sometimes have tooo much fun together (werid I know)

And other than that, I talk to Dara all the time, but she is in Michigan so that's no fun.

Its hard to find good friends. My last best friend betrayed me big time, so i am cautious


----------



## Ricci

Well Im sweating like a Sauna

Dying my hair ,drinking some tea.. and downloading Movies and .. um thats it

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its hard to find good friends. My last best friend betrayed me big time, so i am cautious

That is exactrly why I wont have anymore close friends


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
alanis morisette

yea thats her but if they all live close to each other n oone writes on the board anymore


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well Im sweating like a SaunaDying my hair ,drinking some tea.. and downloading Movies and .. um thats it

That is exactrly why I wont have anymore close friends

Man, nury told me it was hot in Canada


----------



## MindySue

yeah it's hard to find good friends. mine all betrayed me too.

i find it's hard to keep friendships if you're too sensitive and stubburn to forgive people, like i am. i hate to be let down and i hate drama. so therefore i lose all my friends.

i really feel lonely, for the past few years ive wished i had a girl best friend. i have my boyfriend, he's my best friend..but it's not the same, true i love spending time with him more than anyone but..i need that other person you know, it just..feels lonely.

i miss when i had best friends. blah

every cool canadian (tyler, nury, ricci) live so far away from where i am going..it sucks!! i really wish i could live near them


----------



## Ricci

It was like 98 Fahrenheit almost

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Man, nury told me it was hot in Canada


----------



## Aprill

yeah me too Mindy


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah it's hard to find good friends. mine all betrayed me too.
i find it's hard to keep friendships if you're too sensitive and stubburn to forgive people, like i am. i hate to be let down and i hate drama. so therefore i lose all my friends.

i really feel lonely, for the past few years ive wished i had a girl best friend. i have my boyfriend, he's my best friend..but it's not the same, true i love spending time with him more than anyone but..i need that other person you know, it just..feels lonely.

i miss when i had best friends. blah

every cool canadian (tyler, nury, ricci) live so far away from where i am going..it sucks!! i really wish i could live near them

mm why i hear so often here ppl got betrayed?? i sit a trend there ?


----------



## MindySue

yeah im not looking forward to the weather where im going, my bf tells me the temp everyday and it's always way hotter/colder than it is here.


----------



## CellyCell

Ah, I see.

I cut out my "bad" friends real early in my life.

...and when they tried getting back in, boy was it chaotic and dramatic.

She even brought drama to my best friend of right now - and I told her to cut her out. She did after all the BS them two had but are still under friendlier term.

I remember that 'friend' of yours, Ap. That's just... effed up to the core.

I cant be friends with someone just for the sake of having a friend - like something I think everyone does. Even when people around you say they're not good people but you dont listen until it's too late. Bah.

I wish I had a BF as a friend, atm. I guess you guys have what I want and vice versa. Haha. I'm fine being single but I miss that 'bond' you have with your SO...


----------



## Aprill

Ah yes, I did tell you about that.

I agree with that though, not having friends for the sake of having some, sometimes you just cant connect with everyone ya know? I like that there are so many cool people to talk to on here, but there are a good group of people on here that I think I can call friends, or cyberfiriends, lol


----------



## Savvy_lover

i thot its becoz u like a person that swhy u have her as a fd...?


----------



## MindySue

yeah..i love my mut friends. im so glad i joined cause before it was just me talking to my bf..i had nobody else!


----------



## Aprill

I will be back guys, I am going to take a bath, I am sure I wont be going to bed until 3am or so


----------



## MindySue

okay aprill!

sigh. i have the urge to go shopping. but i have no money. i need so much before i go to school, blah...and no money.


----------



## Savvy_lover

u can sell your new haul


----------



## CellyCell

I think without MUT... I wouldve been more depressed for a longer time about the ex. But now, I can go on his page and be ok with him and his new GF. I just got a lot of good reassurance from folks here - that I'm not the only one suffering or feeling alone. Sigh* Haha.

Haha, same her Mindy.

I was bugging my mom last night telling her, "how come you got cathy (my little sis) a cellphone, an ipod... so and so and she's only 12. I had to work to buy all my things including the computer she now uses." My mom just goes, "ah - you got them before we asked you". Omg, such a load of crock. Haha... she was there laughing when she said that. But then said if I lost 1 dress size - she'll buy me loads of clothes. I'm going to also make her pay for my Fall semester classes.

Hell to paying for that mess. I gotta pay off my credit cards.

So I ain't hating. I got the urger to spend already - bah.

...I just reminded myself of college. Jesus, I really hate school. With a passion.


----------



## MindySue

no way max haha


----------



## Lia

I want money also!


----------



## MindySue

money money money moneyyyyy.

i wish every post on here gave me a dollar






id have 5 thousand dollars..woop


----------



## Lia

Yeah - at least i'm gonna start to get paid for my job at university

I think my mood is better right now - i think i'll test doing first a castile soap and then making bruno my guinea pig (lol)

Ah, yesterday (14th) was our 4 months anniversary



And a really special anniversary i might say , if you catch the drift.


----------



## MindySue

i need to stop barely eating during the day and pigging out at night.

i had 2 alfredo dinners and now i made nachos with barbeque sauce..mmmm

and keep eating chocolate, and i dont even like chocolate, thats so weird..but i crave it lately ughh...

all ive had today is junk! earlier i had a lean pocket.

ohh dang..i catch it. 4 months thats kinda short i thought you guys were dating like a year.


----------



## Aprill

back guys :0) I just need enough money to finish school, then I will be okay


----------



## Ricci




----------



## CellyCell

Moolah.

I hate after eating Chinese food - in an hour you go back to being hungry.

I'm watching Flavor of Love reunion.

Silly tricks.


----------



## Aprill

haha I saw it earlier, hoes are funny people, lol


----------



## MindySue

me too celly.

but it's soooooooo good.


----------



## CellyCell

New York is a drag.

My guy friend think's he/she is fine.

So when he tells me I look good one day - I be looking at him like he's on crack cus he thinks New York is hot. Can't entirely rely on his taste on what's good looking. Haha.


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i need to stop barely eating during the day and pigging out at night.
i had 2 alfredo dinners and now i made nachos with barbeque sauce..mmmm

and keep eating chocolate, and i dont even like chocolate, thats so weird..but i crave it lately ughh...

all ive had today is junk! earlier i had a lean pocket.

ohh dang..i catch it. 4 months thats kinda short i thought you guys were dating like a year.

It's funny, but it seems like forever we've been dating - it's so good to have him around, we have so much fun together



And he makes me really happy, despite July 13th wasn't a good day for both of us - we 'fought' (not really, but i got mad at him), and i cried a river (because when i get really mad i start to cry). I was PMSing big time *i get the crying mood when i pms , unlike my sister who becomes Lieutenant Ms. Biatch (she has the nickname of lieutenant here at home because she's too bossy)


----------



## MindySue

haha celly i know what you mean..

my dad once told me i looked like darlene on roseanne..and then i was wicked upset at that, and hes like what..shes pretty. UHHH HELLO NO.

yeah lia thats all that matters, as long as you feel comfortable with him it dont really matter if you've been together 2 months or a year.


----------



## Aprill

hmmmm, Darlene? I would be mad at him, you dont look like Darlene


----------



## Lia

People have strange tastes





Yeah, i said to him that i want to marry him *or someone just like him* because he's one of the greatest persons that i ever met. He says that i'm the woman of his life, haha


----------



## CellyCell

LMAO Mindy. Wow...

...that's basically calling you a d*ke or something. Haha.

(Er - nothing wrong with that incase anyone is reading this.)

You look nothing like her. You're a lot like a Molly Ringwald. I think she's a classic look and you got that about yourself. And non-lesbo.


----------



## Aprill

that is sweet Lia


----------



## Lia

I'm gonna sleep now, it's too late here! See ya tomorrow


----------



## pinksugar

aww, lia I'm excited for you!

hello everyone.. went to dinner for my bf's birthday last night! both of his parents in the same room! they're divorced but no one came to blows! phew!


----------



## MindySue

haha celly i know right...blah..shes so manly. and its funny i really hate manly girls..im so girly myself. so i duno where he got that from. we have a lot of the same personality lol because im so sarcastic, but im way more bubbly than that..but ewww. shes so gross.


----------



## CellyCell

Hey Rosie. Sounds like it all went down smoothly - that's good.

Haha Min, it's better than being said you look like Whoopi Goldberg or Rosie O'Donell.

Or worst - Paris Hilton's Feet :|

Ive been said I look like Kimberley Locke (meh) and Janet Jackson - especially with a hat on.


----------



## MindySue

haha her feet are disgusting.

im going to bed. was lovely ya'll.


----------



## CellyCell

Night, Night Mindy.


----------



## Aprill

night mindy


----------



## dcole710

I feel like being someplace tropical right now...I need a vacation


----------



## CellyCell

Fiji... I heard that place was so nice.

Hawaii for me was shit and boring.

I'm going thru an 80s-faze right now.

The Wedding Singer is on VH1 right now and I'm downloading and listening to a bunch of 80s hit music right now.

I miss those days :


----------



## Rockhoppa

Hello Jesskaa! Nice to meet you


----------



## dcole710

Yeah sometimes I wish I could have been a teen in the 80s like my brother and sister. 80s music was awesome and I bet I would have had great 80's hair...haha


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif don't steal my girl michal, max is mine.
lol just kidding.

yes she is very sweet
i just return from work its 12 and yonni (the guy) didnt call yet

:s

im goin to sleep


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Fiji... I heard that place was so nice.Hawaii for me was shit and boring.

I'm going thru an 80s-faze right now.

The Wedding Singer is on VH1 right now and I'm downloading and listening to a bunch of 80s hit music right now.

I miss those days :

cool - i'm in a Maroon 5 and Arctic Monkeys phase - i really like them!


----------



## michal_cohen

its 4 afternon in here and im goin to call yonni he havnt caal he is at work now


----------



## Savvy_lover

ah dont call him!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ah dont call him! he dont have calls i called and his bro answer and told me t ocall in more 5 min' i calld at first it dael but then it was shut dowen

i know his cell have problams

but that it the ball is in his side now we havnt talked since yestrday and its 5 now

:s


----------



## Lia

You're used to talk to him everyday?


----------



## Savvy_lover

you have tried your best ~ ur right ! now its up to him. just do sth fun and forget about him for awhile . if hes responsible he would call as soon as possible. u can well wait for him and see what his explanation is





but if he doesnt call then u know somethings up and u can go after a newer better guy


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You're used to talk to him everyday? yes he use to call me like 6 times a day and now when i bought a ticket and im callin him i can bearly rech him

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you have tried your best ~ ur right ! now its up to him. just do sth fun and forget about him for awhile . if hes responsible he would call as soon as possible. u can well wait for him and see what his explanation is



but if he doesnt call then u know somethings up and u can go after a newer better guy





if it will not work i think ill enjoy my single time for a while

he start do give me a head ack

i hate games


----------



## Lia

Hmm. i see... I think savvy gave a good advice - i cannot provide some, since my boy experience is just 1 guy


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm. i see... I think savvy gave a good advice - i cannot provide some, since my boy experience is just 1 guy



i know i saw your pic' you are so perfectly for etch otheri just care too much

but i dont love him or anything i heavnt even met him

and i dont like so much the way he look

but i wanted to give him a try cus he so sweet

was.... :s


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes he use to call me like 6 times a day and now when i bought a ticket and im callin him i can bearly rech him



if it will not work i think ill enjoy my single time for a while

he start do give me a head ack

i hate games

being single is nice too u can do so much being single. u woldnt feel guilty checking out hot guys. u dont have to call back all the time. everythings 2 side. but to me being single or Double is good



loland yes i hate games. whoever play games with me theyre gonna regret it !


----------



## Lia

Ah i understand



Don't worry


----------



## Savvy_lover

haha if u dont like his look anyways then find someone with a better look and nice personality at the same time ~ there are so many fishes in the see...


----------



## Aprill

Good morning guys



. I slept so bad last night, It sounded like there was a tornado last night. Car alarm went off about 1000 times


----------



## Lia

I'm sorry, Aprill!


----------



## seymour5000

it's sunny and hot in kentucky!


----------



## Ricci

Yikes!! Glad u all safe jee

U usually get tornados?

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Good morning guys



. I slept so bad last night, It sounded like there was a tornado last night. Car alarm went off about 1000 times






Its 8:45 am and my room is getting hot


----------



## SlowlyEyeFade

Where do you work or are you a student?

&lt;3

- Nina


----------



## Ricci

Who??





Originally Posted by *SlowlyEyeFade* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where do you work or are you a student?
&lt;3

- Nina


----------



## MindySue

It's thundering so loud I hate thunderr


----------



## michal_cohen

its so hot in here


----------



## magosienne

me too (love that avatar Michal !!). it was a hot sunny sunday, ut apparently tomorrow, rain again





i pre ordered my harry potter copy at WHSmith (there's one in Paris, and it's opened 7 days/week



) with my best friend woohoo !!

then we went to Mariage FrÃ¨res (meaning we had to walk the whole street of Rivoli, arg) drinking a tea. that's my favorite teashop, and they also have a restaurant where you can eat a brunch for example or just drink a tea (they have this amazing menu and we didn't look at the desserts, they were so tempting !!). their teas are very good and high quality.

you have to visit it, it's located in what's one of the (if not THE) oldest part of the town, near the townhall, very cool. be warned if you don't like them, it's also where are the gay bars. most of them though are straight-friendly and surely that's where you can have a lot of fun as they're very animated and have a good atmosphere.


----------



## Lia

Cool! I need to learn to enjoy drinking tea!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me too (love that avatar Michal !!). it was a hot sunny sunday, ut apparently tomorrow, rain again




i pre ordered my harry potter copy at WHSmith (there's one in Paris, and it's opened 7 days/week



) with my best friend woohoo !!

then we went to Mariage FrÃ¨res (meaning we had to walk the whole street of Rivoli, arg) drinking a tea. that's my favorite teashop, and they also have a restaurant where you can eat a brunch for example or just drink a tea (they have this amazing menu and we didn't look at the desserts, they were so tempting !!). their teas are very good and high quality.

you have to visit it, it's located in what's one of the (if not THE) oldest part of the town, near the townhall, very cool. be warned if you don't like them, it's also where are the gay bars. most of them though are straight-friendly and surely that's where you can have a lot of fun as they're very animated and have a good atmosphere.

thx

i gived up on this gut i met someone today on line and we use t olearn in the same class in the same scholl but we didnt remembe etch other he looked at our school book and saw my pic' its so wired

here pic'











he kinda remind me :


----------



## Aprill

Woooohoooo! My kids are gone on vacation with my mom





















finally get a break for a week!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Woooohoooo! My kids are gone on vacation with my mom





















finally get a break for a week!!! fun

ya i have toolbar again


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thxi gived up on this gut i met someone today on line and we use t olearn in the same class in the same scholl but we didnt remembe etch other he looked at our school book and saw my pic' its so wired

here pic'

http://www.lovely.co.il/MIMG_NEW/LAR...2505117381.jpg

http://www.lovely.co.il/MIMG_NEW/LAR...005117381c.jpg

he kinda remind me :

http://www.michaelrosenbaum.com/images/hs_cover7.jpg

wow he does look like him!!wow he didnt call u finally huh ?


----------



## MindySue

lala


----------



## Aprill

booooooooooring!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savvy_lover

then say sth


----------



## MindySue

ladedadada


----------



## Lia

Hey people, how are you tonight?


----------



## Aprill

haha, just bored to death, I have nothing to do


----------



## Savvy_lover

man i wish i had sth to do ~

but at least we have this place to go to


----------



## MindySue

me too.


----------



## Aprill

me three


----------



## Savvy_lover

arent u gonna talk to ur bf ?


----------



## Lia

Me neither - tomorrow i'll spend the whole day on a line to do my medical and psychological exam in order to start the process of getting my driver's licence ... Meh


----------



## Aprill

wow, all that for a driver's license


----------



## Savvy_lover

no driving for me. i always feel like someone behind me whne i m driving in an empty car


----------



## MindySue

im pissed


----------



## Savvy_lover

y ?

wth happened now?


----------



## Aprill

why Mindy?


----------



## MindySue

im just sick of arguing with stupid careless people.

its a waste of breath! (or typing)


----------



## Savvy_lover

hha who re u argung with now ~ i hope it snot someone here ~!

but if u dont want to do that dont argue with her ~


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow, all that for a driver's license The medical exam is just to see if you're not blind ...


----------



## Aprill

ah Mindy, dont argue with anyone, and dont let it stress you either


----------



## Savvy_lover

i was so pissed last night too

the 2 day job i had they worked us over time without OT paid

and he was 30 mins late last night for the pay time:S i had to stay in the no A/C place for 30 mins to wait for him. and not only does it not have AC it has no windows either

so i guess i picked the right choice to not work for them for the admine officer anymore~


----------



## MindySue

just people make me sad. they way they are so unintelligent about things.

and have no compassion.

im over it


----------



## michal_cohen

i just talked with a boy from 10 at night until 12:30

he callad

hhahah


----------



## Savvy_lover

haah michal u really want a bf


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haah michal u really want a bf



its turnd up that we were at the same class and never saw wtch other so bizzar


----------



## CellyCell

Im hella hot right now. And it's 7 pm.

It's gross but my tits are freaking sweating too. Baaah.

I have the fan on, window open, door open and nothing is working.

Can't put the AC on... bah!


----------



## Savvy_lover

haha like hes always been around but u have never come to meet him..



sounds like the beginning of a love story


----------



## MindySue




----------



## CellyCell

...still hot.


----------



## Savvy_lover

cant be hotter than HK


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha like hes always been around but u have never come to meet him..



sounds like the beginning of a love story



and the fact that we talked 2 hours yestrday and until 12:30 at night just makes me happy

we will talk again today

he is sweet


----------



## Savvy_lover

i m sure hes sweet



keep talking and see how it turns out ! might surprise u


----------



## michal_cohen

yep

i gotta to go now :s

i love to talk with you ill be on later in more 5-7 hours take care


----------



## Savvy_lover

okej



see u then i gues si ll be here !

have fun !!


----------



## MindySue




----------



## CellyCell

Ugh. Work tomorrow :

I want a long vacation now.


----------



## pinksugar

I want a long vacation, but I want money. I hate working  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

omg i bought a cool thing today... it's a quad eyeshadow thing and you get to choose the 4 you put in. I chose a metallic grey, a metallic black similar to the mac one and 2 metallic purples.. they're pretty sexy! gotta try a purple smokey eye, and also a really dark smokey eye.




I get super lazy when it's cold though


----------



## CellyCell

I just finished eating corn.

Now I got some stuck inbetween my teeth. Gaaah.

Ooo Rosie, have you taken a picture of your stash? I wanna see your collection so far.

Mines pretty pathetic ever since I gave away half my stuff to my little sister. But I'm trying to build up more better quality products. MAC is real addicting! Ha.


----------



## Savvy_lover

hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii celly , sugar!


----------



## michal_cohen

hi ppl


----------



## Savvy_lover

theres only me and you lol


----------



## michal_cohen

and celly i think

how was your day today what did you do?


----------



## Savvy_lover

oh yea i said hi but i got no response . maybe she hates me:'(


----------



## michal_cohen

no noone cant hate you

you are a doll you are sweet like the care bears





maybe she looking at other threads


----------



## Savvy_lover

maybe:'(

thx!

some news about my fds wonderful job

i know that company hired 45 ppl.. and today i got to know they fired 14 ppl in total over the past 3 days..................


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif maybe:'(thx!

some news about my fds wonderful job

i know that company hired 45 ppl.. and today i got to know they fired 14 ppl in total over the past 3 days..................

yea

i wish you the best luck


----------



## Savvy_lover

haha yea i m hoping after firing so many ppl they should at least take a glimpse at my resume *DARN*


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha yea i m hoping after firing so many ppl they should at least take a glimpse at my resume *DARN* dont worry youll find a great job


----------



## pinksugar

ahhh... I get my uni results in a few hours! everyone remain calm and breathe!


----------



## Savvy_lover

dont worry much




how do u feel about the results?

any expectations?

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif dont worry youll find a great job THX!*kisses*


----------



## pinksugar

well I was only doing 2 subjects, and I have all the marks from one.. so I should definately pass both of them - but since they're 3rd year subjects, they're worth more marks - they have a bigger effect on my overall mark, if that makes sense - so I'm hoping for a distinction in at least one!


----------



## Savvy_lover

I hope u ll get what u want then!

r u after first honor!?


----------



## pinksugar

nah, this is so I can do honours - you have to have an overall mark of 2.5 or 3 - at the moment it's 2.5, so if I don't do well I wont be able to do honours next year anyway!


----------



## Savvy_lover

oh ! best luck to you !

it sounds so difficult!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

good by for now ill be here later i gotta nap


----------



## Savvy_lover

yea see u later ~!


----------



## pinksugar

yay! 2 credits. But, how annoying, I was 3 marks off a distinction


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yay! 2 credits. But, how annoying, I was 3 marks off a distinction



for us you are no'1


----------



## Aprill

Hey guys


----------



## Ricci

Well Im goin g for my shoulder tatt today at 4:30 yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol

April watch out for my PM

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey guys


----------



## michal_cohen

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## pla4u

Hi Girls....just checking in


----------



## Aprill

Hey paula



looks like we are the only two here


----------



## magosienne

hi !!! how are you Paula ?


----------



## pla4u

Hi April





Hi Magosienne


----------



## michal_cohen

hi sweet ppl


----------



## pla4u

Say the new Harry Potter Movie had good seats was not to overly crouded...

Really enjoyed it was good!


----------



## magosienne

yep, it was !!! (says the girl who went with her best friend at WHSmith yesterday just to pre order her copy of the last book



).

gotta go. i hate i can't spend as much time as before on mut, but i gave to iron some clothes for tomorrow.

and put some arnica on that bruise &gt;_&lt;

see ya tomorrow guys !!


----------



## MindySue

blah i want to see it.


----------



## Ricci

Got my shoulder Tatty done! Ill post it at 8 oclock it has to stay covered for 3 hrs


----------



## Aprill

cool Ricci!!! One more month and I am going to start!!!!!!


----------



## Ricci

Awesome! I have two more getting done in Aug 13 &amp; 20th what u wanting and where?

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cool Ricci!!! One more month and I am going to start!!!!!!


----------



## MindySue

nice!!


----------



## Aprill

The artist that i want to do it wont be back in town until then, and I am going to start on my right arm and move around!!!!!!!!!! I dont know the designs yet, still looking


----------



## Ricci

Here is some sites for ideas

Tattoo Design Gallery - Downloadable Tattoos - Free Ideas for Tribal, Butterfly, Dragon, Fairy, Flower, Star, Celtic, Lower Back, and More Tattoos

Tattoo Designs – Largest tattoo gallery online. Ideas and art pictures for Tribal, Celtic, butterfly, cross, fairy, flower, lower back, dragon, sun, star, armband tattoos &amp; more.

Tattoo flash, tattoo designs, tribal tattoos, celtic tattoos, lower back tattoos

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The artist that i want to do it wont be back in town until then, and I am going to start on my right arm and move around!!!!!!!!!! I dont know the designs yet, still looking


----------



## Aprill

thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savvy_lover

hi gdmorning !


----------



## Ricci

YVW!!

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savvy_lover

hi batty!mindy april and all!


----------



## Ricci

Morning wow iT 6:35 PM evening here )

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi gdmorning !


----------



## Ricci

Hey Savvvvvvvvvvyy

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi batty!mindy april and all!


----------



## Savvy_lover

REALLY!? man i lost track of time

i just woke up !

hows you guys

its 9 35 am here


----------



## seymour5000

hello! just got back from the gym and i'm exhausted! how's everyone's night?


----------



## Aprill

Hi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how is everyone


----------



## Savvy_lover

hi 5000 i just woke up from sleep~

very tired.


----------



## seymour5000

savylover- good morning!!


----------



## Savvy_lover

gdmorning



hows the gym going


----------



## michal_cohen

i just woke up

i tallked with this guy from yestrday again from 11 until 12 and im tire

he is the sweetst

he got this great vice and the sexiest cute lugh i ever heard


----------



## Savvy_lover

lol



see guys are everywhere


----------



## MindySue

my tummy is full


----------



## Ricci

my tummy is empty

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my tummy is full


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my tummy is full u can empty it prettty easily


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif u can empty it prettty easily



hahahah

i need to get dresse and go to work

but i dont wanna





i have something at the mail ill pick it up later i wonder what it is






im sure that it will cheer me up





cus i know ill have another ad day today at work





altho i will speak with ronan again at 10 at night

(this is time when he return home from work)

lucky him he only need to be at work at two afternon

(but he works on shipts so sometimes it chance and when it will we will meet)

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Savvy_lover

hoho unfortunately u ll have to work



money u know?

and i hope u can meet him soon~ its always exciting to meet new people. especially when u like him.


----------



## Aprill

This thread is slow tonight


----------



## dcole710

Aprill!!!!!!!!!!

Haha I would post something funny like you and nurina, but I have come to accept that I have no sense of humor just a degree in sarcasm...


----------



## MindySue

yawn

i miss jess


----------



## pinksugar

far out its sooo cold today.. 3 degrees celsius this morning! I've been wearing the same jacket day after day.. boring...


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hoho unfortunately u ll have to work



money u know?and i hope u can meet him soon~ its always exciting to meet new people. especially when u like him.

right now he work at the late ship so he go to work when i return i hope that when he will have morning shipts we will meet he is so sweet

and i do like him a lot we talked again yestrday

and he so easy and fun to talk with


----------



## Lia

Good to know!

My msn is acting out strange - it messed my contacts list !


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good to know!
My msn is acting out strange - it messed my contacts list !

its happend to me too

its so wired that i meet this guy on the net and we were at schooll toghter 5 years and never saw etch other


----------



## pinksugar

maybe it will screw up less if you upgrade to the newest version? sometimes it plays up because it's an older version


----------



## Lia

I reinstalled it - let's see if it works


----------



## pla4u

Good Morning Girls





Checking in

Gota be running out to....ugh.....WORK....soon


----------



## michal_cohen

im in romantic mood hahahaha


----------



## pinksugar

i have to go to work tomorrow.. im so lazy, I work from 5-8 and I feel like i cant do anything the rest of the day in case I get tired. how silly!


----------



## pla4u

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im in romantic mood hahahaha
6-zVFdYIiGA

Hi Michal




Got another date tonite


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Michal




Got another date tonite





nop he working until 10 at night he is at work right now but he will call





he is so sweet we learnd at the same class at scholl but we never saw etch other and now after all thos years we met on a single site

he is the sweetst person i ever met and he got this sweet voice and this adorable lugh

i hope to see him soon when he will have morning shipts

its so romantic

i have 2 pic' of him


----------



## pinksugar

awww, I miss my bf, Im going away this weekend, so I wont get to see him


----------



## CellyCell

Where you heading too, Rosie?

I can't sleep, guys. Well - I slept yesterday. From 6 until 12 pm.

And I've been awake since then. Got work at 11 am... it's almost 6 am, my time.

Haha. I have the oddest sleeping pattern ever.

I'm sitting here with toothpaste on my face because all of a sudden it decided to hate me this week and sprout it's ugly red bumps all over my face. Ha.


----------



## pinksugar

im going to jenolan caves. Its a few hours from where I live - its going to be soooo cold though!

my friend alison and I are going to go there for a relaxing break


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im going to jenolan caves. Its a few hours from where I live - its going to be soooo cold though!
my friend alison and I are going to go there for a relaxing break

so youll have fun he will miss you too


----------



## CellyCell

Ah I see.

What's there or what type of place is it, I mean?


----------



## pinksugar

well, there are caves.. LOL.

Seriously though, there is a really nice guest house and then about 15 different caves you can visit, with beautiful formations in them.. and there are some nice walks around about. It's just a relaxing place.. not really much to do at all. On the way there are some nice antique shops and little tea shops selling scones and tea and yummy lunches!


----------



## michal_cohen

that sound awsome

have fun


----------



## CellyCell

Im jealous.

It sounds so nice. Take loads of photos!

Im watching Justin Timberlake's new video LoveStoned on MTV.

He changed so much from when he was on Nsync.


----------



## pinksugar

thanks



i needed a holiday


----------



## MindySue

i got a huge zit! aahhhh


----------



## Lia

I have to go to the lab but i'm too lazy to go now &gt;P


----------



## magosienne

i'm tired. really, i thought i was gonna fall asleep at work



, i slept earlier than usual, woke up at the same time, and had a good night. weird.


----------



## michal_cohen

im just waiting for a call from this guy i hope he call and that he will not think that im a sleep

its 10:34 at night and he finished his job at 10

i guss that he eating and takin a shower now


----------



## CellyCell

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i got a huge zit! aahhhh You? I got like 2... and I put a bit of coverup today because it was so red and huge and it hasn't formed a freaking head.
Gross I know. But it's just red bump... taking over have my cheek.

UGH. So not cute - and I got places to go this weekend.


----------



## pinksugar

haha, I wish I had a mini dr shambam from extreme makeover in my pocket who'd laser resurface my skin and goodness knows what. I love that woman. She's so awesome


----------



## seymour5000

any thing going on? i'm bored and in the middle of doing laundry...vacation laundry so you know it's a ton!!


----------



## justdragmedown

vaca laundry fun where u goin


----------



## seymour5000

i wish i was going...just got back. a group of us went to Smoky Mountains. had a blast. if you plan right, you can avoid the redneck riviera.


----------



## pinksugar

haha redneck riviera. I want to go overseas. I feel like a few days in greece or italy


----------



## michal_cohen

i never was over seas

:s

im goin to work now see you all later


----------



## TylerD

Whoo leave to edmonton thursday YAY For 5 solid days IM EXCITED!!!


----------



## MindySue

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Savvy_lover

hi all !

i wanna go overseas too~ but that takes money


----------



## MindySue

i want to see the white stripes on sunday.

but id rather buy makeup from the money id spend on a ticket..haha.


----------



## Savvy_lover

what are the white stripes? wts that !


----------



## MindySue

it's a band


----------



## Savvy_lover

ahhhhh!!! a band ! i never heard of it in Hong Kong ~

i like the nightwish ! and many more..


----------



## MindySue

theyre very interesting hehe.

i havent been to a concert in a few years. sigh.


----------



## KatJ

good morning girls. whats going on?


----------



## Savvy_lover

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UztEfwHt14

i forgot how to embed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ahhh its OKEJ here ~ hows u mrs jones!

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif theyre very interesting hehe.
i havent been to a concert in a few years. sigh.

u should go if u want to


----------



## KatJ

I'm good savvy, its my birthday!


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm good savvy, its my birthday! WOW HAPPY BIRTHDAY



!!!!! any wishes?!


----------



## KatJ

Thank you.

A couple! Some of em I cant really repeat out loud!!!!

My main wish is this:

I wish it would stop storming, cause I wanna get drunk for my day and I'm scared that I'll start stumbling around in the rain and fall!


----------



## Savvy_lover

haha go with some fds they d help u





i wish it would stop too it makes the connection real bad 4 some reason


----------



## KatJ

hahaha! I plan on going out with a few friends this weekend! For tonight though I think its just gonna be me and my huband. i'm so excited, my first legal alcoholic drink!


----------



## Savvy_lover

oh yea thats true!!! u can drink as much as u want without being afraid of the cops checking your lol

i could do that when i was 18  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehehe advantage!!


----------



## KatJ

Yeah, that is an advantage. One of those crazy things here in the states. Its all good though.

I cant wait to show my id to people and make them feel stupid cause it still says under 21 on the picture.


----------



## Savvy_lover

HAHA! yea i love tht too! whenever someone checks my id to see if i m over 18 i would be flying that card on their face it sos fun to do that lol


----------



## KatJ

HAHAHA! What time is it in HK?


----------



## Savvy_lover

3 38 pm now ~ i should probably go get ready for another resultless interview! have it sooo nice on your b day



*hugs*


----------



## KatJ

thanks!!!! good luck with your job search! I'm thinking about heading to bed.


----------



## MindySue

happy birthday kat!!!

im doing a ton of ebay auction sniping over here. haha


----------



## KatJ

Thanks Mindy! I'm thinking about going to target later on today and putting some of the HIP products on my Target card.

And I'm having this crazy craving for a super sonic burritto.


----------



## michal_cohen

have a awsome b-day

i just returnd from wor k

i had a nice day i talked with ronan last night and im happy


----------



## MindySue

well you should get one cause it's your birthday!! you better get lots of presents.

i really want some milani e/s now since i saw manders FOTD.


----------



## KatJ

Thanks Michal.... I havent been around for a couple of days. who is ronan?



> well you should get one cause it's your birthday!! quote]
> 
> I kinda cheated and put a new amp on my card a couple of weeks ago. But, in my defense, my husband has been driving my car and he's been enjoying it more than I have. So, I think I deserve some pretty new makeup.


----------



## MindySue

yes you doo!

i noticed you havent been on, ive missed you!

and i miss jess..shes gone till sundayyyyy blah.

and i miss tyler.

and i miss nury.

and uhh everyone else who doesnt come on that much.


----------



## KatJ

No wonder this thread looks like its been on standstill since I've been gone.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes you doo! 
i noticed you havent been on, ive missed you!

and i miss jess..shes gone till sundayyyyy blah.

and i miss tyler.

and i miss nury.

and uhh everyone else who doesnt come on that much.

:s now im sad
im not good enough for you ?



> Thanks Michal.... I havent been around for a couple of days. who is ronan?
> 
> Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well you should get one cause it's your birthday!! quote]
> 
> I kinda cheated and put a new amp on my card a couple of weeks ago. But, in my defense, my husband has been driving my car and he's been enjoying it more than I have. So, I think I deserve some pretty new makeup.
> 
> birthdays' are fun
> 
> and new mu its always a great presnet
> 
> ronnan his someone i met on a single site and we figured out that we learnd in the same high school at the same time and we just didnt remember etch other
> 
> we talked the 3 lasr days on the pone and he is a really sweetheart
> 
> now he have some late shipts i hope to see him soon....


----------



## MindySue

michal..i said people who arent on a lot. you're on everyday lol. not enough time to miss you

theres nobody on right now except like 6 people


----------



## KatJ

Aww, thats sooo sweet Michal. Its gotta be meant to be!

And Mindy, i have new babydaddy stuff going on.


----------



## MindySue

oh really?

what! i wanna know. haha


----------



## KatJ

The most interesting thing is this, he sent me a text early this morning when I was sleeping. And, naturally, I replied to his message. Get this, I ended the message with "love ya". Now, seriously, WTF was I thinking?


----------



## MindySue

uh oh..

what was his reply?

my computers goin so freakin slow tonight im gonna beat it up


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif michal..i said people who arent on a lot. you're on everyday lol. not enough time to miss you
theres nobody on right now except like 6 people

i wasnt here the last month i just returnd like 2 weeks ago tylerwasmore here more than me





Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The most interesting thing is this, he sent me a text early this morning when I was sleeping. And, naturally, I replied to his message. Get this, I ended the message with "love ya". Now, seriously, WTF was I thinking? ahah its happen when you care a lot about someone


----------



## KatJ

The good thing is, he didnt reply. When I woke up and read through my outbox I realized what I sent him, and I was just blown away. i sent him another one saying that I was sorry, I dont know where that came from. His reply? It's okay. And then he asked me why i get so passioniate when we talk (which goes back to a couple of days of ago when we got into a fight). I just told him that I dont know what it is, but I cant let it go. I just have these feelings that I bottle up and cant tell anybody about. He said that he feels the same way. And whenever he sees me, it just gets worse.

Sorry about boring you with all the details, but I really cant tell anybody that I know.

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *ahah its happen when you care a lot about someone* Thats true.


----------



## michal_cohen

that heavy

can you meet and try to talk about it and fix it ?


----------



## KatJ

We really need to. But I'm honestly scared of what could happen.


----------



## MindySue

doesnt matter how long you were gone, you're back now.

you're a very sensitive person arent you, didnt mean to hurt your feelings..sorry!

aww, thats sad...do you think he is the one you are meant to be with?


----------



## CellyCell

Some people can't sleep tonight?

It's 1:30 AM over here...

...I'm feeling the sleeping dust tho.


----------



## MindySue

umm it's 4:30 (AM) here HAHA.

i need to go to bed..eww sleep


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww, thats sad...do you think he is the one you are meant to be with? i dont know





I just know I miss him. And us. And the sex



.

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Some people can't sleep tonight?
It's 1:30 AM over here...

...I'm feeling the sleeping dust tho.

nope, too excited to sleep. Its 4:30 here.


----------



## MindySue

was the sex better with him than with your husband? if you dont mind me asking..


----------



## CellyCell

...my face has been brutal this past week.

Ugh.

Aw, Kat. At least you got someone... I aint got nobody





I was spying on my ex's myspace - his GF is not cute. Ugh. Irks me.

But I'd hate her if she was actually good looking. Haha.

I'm so ready to hit the UK and be like, "look at what you missed out on".

That's my goal - for reals. I sound crazy right now... but damnnit, I want that revenge so bad. Haha.


----------



## MindySue

wait hes from the UK?

how do you know him celly? and i wanna see a pic..!


----------



## KatJ

I dont want to say better. Cause my husband is really good. But with Chris, there was passion every time. Just amazing, mindblowing, i'm gonna rip your clothes off passion. And we havent been together for almost 3 years now, but I still tremble when I think about how he used to touch me.

And Celly, revenge is soooo freakin sweet.


----------



## CellyCell

Wanna see a pic of my ex?

Haha. Yeah, he's from the UK... we haven't met but I knew his friend for about a year and then met him. We were planning to meet end of the year when we had the cash - but he couldnt wait and broke it off and just, hella shit happen.


----------



## KatJ

Yes, Celly, we're girls, of course we want pics!


----------



## MindySue

hha yes of him and the gf.

and how long did you guys date?

btw i know how attached you can become to someone even on the net. thats how i was with my bf for years until we met.


----------



## CellyCell

Pfft, barely 2 months. Pathetic, right?

I dunno why I still think of him since we ended really badly. I'm guessing because he was my first BF.

Im showing you her worst pic btw... haha. And he does look like a little ass boy, I know I know.






I dunno - I was never highly huge on appearance. He's really attractive, just looks young.






Him and his friend Sean.

...it still hurts. I just wish we were friends at least, but he's immature like that.


----------



## KatJ

I'm feeling very "lips of an angel"

Celly, hes cute, even though he does look super young.


----------



## CellyCell

Yep. He's 18...turning 19. seriously, I dunno why I got with him.

I really got fasinated with UK guys after speaking with one for almost a year.

A friend of his.


----------



## KatJ

Well, better to be fascinated by a UK guy than your ex (when you're married).


----------



## MindySue

hes so girly!

i hate girly guys haha.

but hes not ugly

he looks like hes wearing makeup???


----------



## KatJ

Mindy you got me all hot and bothered asking me about sex with Chris.

Dang it!


----------



## CellyCell

He has the prettiest lashes ever. Haha.

I use to tell him that all the time. It's not makeup - its his girly lashes.

Mindy, you get my PM? haha.


----------



## MindySue

nah his lips/cheeks look real bubblegum pink ahaha and maybe some e/s.

yes celly your box is full i tried to reply..all i gotta say is LOL thank you..they look like twins, that made my day!

sorry kat!! think about sex with your hubby haha.


----------



## KatJ

Celly, how old is the new gf? Cause she looks about 12 herself.


----------



## MindySue

she looks like one of those really annoying emo girls.

celly i was stalking your myspace and you and your friends are seriously SO cute. looking at the pics makes me jealous!! i wish i had cute friends to take cute pics with ahaa..and that i was as beautiifull as you!

you remind me of beyonce in some pics


----------



## KatJ

emo!


----------



## CellyCell

She is 16!!!

Ugh. I hate her....

...what pisses me off about it is that he tells her the same shit he use to tell me. And they f*cked about a week after being together. I know, she gotta deal with him now blah blah.

All I want is to turn up in Wales and have jaws drop. According to him when we were going out, I was known as the "Latina Heat". And he never thought of getting with a girl like me... but granted, I was really nervous about showing him my body - cus Im a heavy girl. And ultimately we broke up cus of that. I hadnt shown him how I fully looked and I guess he found some photos of me thru my friends pages... bah. Complete jerk.

I dunno, Mindy. That picture is unflattering of them both.

Here's another. With her wearing the necklace I got him... lame.


----------



## KatJ

nah uh.... the necklace that you bought him?


----------



## MindySue

what!! thats ****ing dumb..you got him that and shes wearing it?

prob trying to make you jealous..

and he broke up with you cause of your body? what a ****ing loser!

i dont like either of them!

youre too hot for him anyways, IMO..and thats being honest not nice.

they actually make a nice little awkward looking couple..haha.


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. Emo.

Seriously, don't laugh. Only Krissy knows... I made a fake british myspace.

Because my ex wont speak to me at all and I get nosey. So like, this fake brit girl I created befriended my ex and his girl.

Muah ha.... Im getting them to break up. Sometimes it works... I called her an emo slag and she denies being an emo. But you seriously got to see all her friends. They all dress in black with heavy, heavy black liner. And deny being emo. Puh-lease.

And thanks, Mindy. My friends are such myspace whores. Haha. I get annoyed with a few of them because all they want to do when we hang out is take picture for myspace. So embaressing. Me and Krissy are just like, um - ok. Cus they rarely ask us to take pictures with them... lame. Ha.

Lmao.

Actually - they make of a retarded, corny couple. You should see the stuff they write. Gag worthy. She's so... uggggh. Typical british girl.

And it was a cheap necklace - he said it's fading already. I dont even care.


----------



## KatJ

Fake myspace! hahahaha!!!!!

regardless of how much the necklace was, you bought it for him and not some little emo chicken head.


----------



## MindySue

well uhh..shes emo i can tell these things haha.

and IMO and experiance it's the ones that get all into the relationship too fast that never last. with the whole I LOVE YOU SO MUCH OMG I CANT LIVE WITHOUT YOU LETS GET MARRIED WE WILL BE TOGETHER FOREVER...2 weeks goes by and theyre broken up.

it's good to take things slow. relationships last longer when you take it slow and dont use the l word within the first freakin month!

there are some exceptions. ususally not though.

emo chicken head!! lmao!!


----------



## CellyCell

Lmao at chicken head. I know...

...his best friend Sean likes me better tho. The one with him in the other pic. He's cool. Thinks his GF is nice but weird.


----------



## MindySue

and a slutty emo chicken head. hahah.

i gotta go to bed it's almost 6 am blah...i need sleep even though im having too much fun here haha.


----------



## CellyCell

We rushed, Mindy.

My mistake cus he was spewing Romeo stuff. I felt for it hard - but I was in a vulnerable spot because I still kinda wasnt over his friend.

But in those 2 months together. We never argued. Not until the end did things get ugly.

Him and his current GF have faught numerous times already.

I hope they break up... seriously.

Aw, minds. Dont leave!

Im off in another 30 mins.

Yesterday I didnt go to bed until 7 am and had work at 11 am.


----------



## MindySue

i know what you mean though the first bf is the one you cant help but fall hard for.

i cried for months over mine now im like...pshhh..haha.

i love my bf ever so much though..i cant imagine us not together. he feeds me all that romance stuff, but he means it...he is like DEVOTED to me. for 4 (official) years now. 7 years of lovelyness though. it's really sweet.


----------



## KatJ

I think I'm headed to bed too... Dont wanna be sleepy all day. Definately not how I wanna spend my 21st birthday!

It's funny how people are together for a week and decide they're in love...


----------



## MindySue

welll i hopee you have a wonderful birthday!

sleep well lovely!


----------



## KatJ

Thank you Thank you Thank you!!!


----------



## MindySue

night night


----------



## CellyCell

Lmao Kat. Puppy love.

Ooo it's your bday? Didnt know that!

Well, Happy Birthday






Have a good sleep.


----------



## MindySue

puppy love..havent heard that term in ages haha.

seriously im going to bed now!

so tired. night celly


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. Alrighty.

Night night. Im off in a bit too.


----------



## KatJ

Yep, its my big day!

No sleep for me, just took a shower and I feel great!


----------



## CellyCell

Woop. How young are you turning today?


----------



## KatJ

The important 21!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The important 21! hope you will have an awsome day ill turn 27 in more 3 month


----------



## CellyCell

Woop!

The big 2-1.

Ah, well. Tell me how your day went - Im exhausted right now.

So hitting the bed.

Happy Birthday, again Kat.

Drinnk your ass off! Haha.


----------



## pla4u

WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!

21!!!!

HAVE A GREAT B-DAY!!!

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## michal_cohen

Im Doin Great

But It Seems That Im The Only One In Here


----------



## Lia

I'm here, but busy writing!

And watching the news: a plane crashed here in brazil and it was the worst airplane accident ever to happen here

I'll post something as soon as i manage to open the NY times page


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm here, but busy writing!
And watching the news: a plane crashed here in brazil and it was the worst airplane accident ever to happen here

I'll post something as soon as i manage to open the NY times page




that sad

i didnt saw the news today


----------



## Lia

Here:

Almost 200 Feared Dead in Plane Crash in Brazil

Adriana Zehbrauskas for The New York Times

By LARRY ROHTER

Published: July 18, 2007

RIO DE JANEIRO, Wednesday, July 18 â€” An Airbus 320 with at least 176 people on board skidded off a runway while landing Tuesday night at the main airport in SÃ£o Paulo, Brazilâ€™s largest city, and crashed into an office building and a gas station across a highway, setting off a conflagration that took firefighters more than six hours to bring under control.

The governor of the state of SÃ£o Paulo, JosÃ© Serra, who was at the scene, said that the chances of passengers and the crew having survived the crash and ensuing explosion that broke the airplane into at least two pieces were almost zero, according to the Web site of the local newspaper, Folha de SÃ£o Paulo.

Brazilian cable television showed firemen carrying body bags away from the site, and Mr. Serra said there were also fatalities on the ground. The flight, number JJ 3054 operated by the privately-owned TAM Airlines, was arriving from the southern city of Porto Alegre when the accident occurred just before 7 p.m.

If Mr. Serraâ€™s assessment proves true, the crash would be the worst in Brazilian history. Just after midnight, state police officials told reporters that 40 people were confirmed dead, but added that it could not yet be determined whether those victims were passengers on the plane, pedestrians on the street, employees in the building or motorists on the highway just past the raised runway. The building and gas station sit across the highway from the airport. Early reports indicated the plane flew over the road before crashing.

Initial estimates put the number of people on board the plane at 176, but The Associated Press news agency reported later today that the airline had raised the number by four to 180. A public safety official said that 15 of the bodies recovered so far were of people on the ground, The A.P. reported.

Civil aviation in Brazil has been in crisis since last September, when the nationâ€™s worst airline disaster, a collision over the Amazon between a passenger plane and a business jet, took place. Since that disaster, in which 154 people were killed, Brazil, Latin Americaâ€™s most populous country, has been racked by waves of canceled flights, air controller strikes and go-slow actions, struggles between military and civilian officials for control of the governmentâ€™s aviation regulatory agencies and disclosures that the national radar system is deficient.

The accident on Tuesday occurred at Congonhas Airport, which is Brazilâ€™s busiest and serves domestic flights. More than other Brazilian airports, Congonhas has suffered repeated flight delays and cancellations in recent months, in part a result of a renovation and modernization of the main runway that was meant to reduce the risk of airplanes losing their grip on the worn concrete landing surface.

That project was mainly finished late last month, but airlines have complained that the problem persists, and on Monday a commuter plane skidded along the runway before the pilot regained control. Tuesday was a day of persistent rain in SÃ£o Paulo, and engineers and physicists who spoke on Brazilian television Tuesday night suggested that those conditions contributed to the TAM pilotâ€™s losing control of his aircraft.

â€œIt was to be expected this would happen,â€ Carlos Camacho, security director of the National Union of Airline Employees, told the Web site of the newspaper O Estado de SÃ£o Paulo just hours after the crash. â€œA full-up plane, heavy, on a rainy day, with water pooling, and the pilot ends up not having control of the airplane.â€

In February, a federal judge prohibited large planes, including Airbuses, from landing at or taking off from Congonhas, arguing that conditions were not safe. But the ruling was quickly overturned by a higher court, which argued that the measure was too drastic and would have a negative economic impact.

â€œFrom the start, we have maintained that the airport should remain closed so long as the renovations are not concludedâ€ properly, Mr. Camacho said. â€œBut nobody wants to lose; nobody wants to give up power or profits.â€

But Mr. Serra and air safety experts said it was too early to be guessing about the causes of the accident. They suggested that other factors could be involved, ranging from defective brakes to problems with the hydraulic system, and urged Brazilians, whose fear of air travel is sure to increase as a result of the second tragedy in less than a year, to await the results of the official investigation that is already under way.

The plane appeared to have crashed head-on into a four-story building that is owned by TAM, Brazilâ€™s largest airline, and is used for cargo shipments. City authorities ordered all available municipal firefighters to report for duty, and a score of ambulances could be seen in the area around the airport waiting for the fire to be brought under control.

Although at least part of the plane appeared to hit the gas station, Mr. Serra told reporters at the site that â€œitâ€™s almost a miracleâ€ that the plane did not hit it directly. If it had, he said, â€œwe would have had a tragedy of much greater dimensions.â€

He said federal aviation authorities told him the pilot apparently realized that he was not going to be able to regain control of his aircraft before the runway ended and â€œmade an attempt to take off again.â€

Source: http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/18/wo...brazil.html?hp


----------



## michal_cohen

thats horibule


----------



## pinksugar

how awful. Hope there were SOME survivors


----------



## Lia

There weren't any - it was a HUGE explosion, with fire reaching over 1000ÂºC


----------



## pinksugar

my rabbit is SO naughty, I had him out for a pre-bedtime play, and he saw my sister's door was open just a little bit, and went in there!! she was sleeping so I had to wake her up and turn the light on and get him out from underneath her bed! such a bad bunny


----------



## pla4u

Hey...Im back..

Been at work..taking a short break


----------



## michal_cohen

a break is always a good



thing

so ronnan call me like 2 hours ago and said that we can meet in an half hour cus he in my towen

and we met





he is so sweet when i saw him i shaked his hand and we talked about our job and stuff

and when we said goodbye i full of my pocket a lucky stone that i had a gave him (i know that he love that stuff)

and he smiled and was so happy

we shaked hand and i couldnt resist and kissed his cheek

(usually in israel we or shakin hands or kissin one cheek)

i kissed both and shake is hand

i think that ill have a bf soon

hahaahh

i like him sooooooooooo much

i cant wait to know how he kiss ......


----------



## Kathy

Okay...now is this the same one that wasn't calling and lived far away and seemed to be getting cold feet? I'm confused...

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here:
Almost 200 Feared Dead in Plane Crash in Brazil

Adriana Zehbrauskas for The New York Times

By LARRY ROHTER

Published: July 18, 2007

RIO DE JANEIRO, Wednesday, July 18 â€” An Airbus 320 with at least 176 people on board skidded off a runway while landing Tuesday night at the main airport in SÃ£o Paulo, Brazilâ€™s largest city, and crashed into an office building and a gas station across a highway, setting off a conflagration that took firefighters more than six hours to bring under control.

The governor of the state of SÃ£o Paulo, JosÃ© Serra, who was at the scene, said that the chances of passengers and the crew having survived the crash and ensuing explosion that broke the airplane into at least two pieces were almost zero, according to the Web site of the local newspaper, Folha de SÃ£o Paulo.

Brazilian cable television showed firemen carrying body bags away from the site, and Mr. Serra said there were also fatalities on the ground. The flight, number JJ 3054 operated by the privately-owned TAM Airlines, was arriving from the southern city of Porto Alegre when the accident occurred just before 7 p.m.

If Mr. Serraâ€™s assessment proves true, the crash would be the worst in Brazilian history. Just after midnight, state police officials told reporters that 40 people were confirmed dead, but added that it could not yet be determined whether those victims were passengers on the plane, pedestrians on the street, employees in the building or motorists on the highway just past the raised runway. The building and gas station sit across the highway from the airport. Early reports indicated the plane flew over the road before crashing.

Initial estimates put the number of people on board the plane at 176, but The Associated Press news agency reported later today that the airline had raised the number by four to 180. A public safety official said that 15 of the bodies recovered so far were of people on the ground, The A.P. reported.

Civil aviation in Brazil has been in crisis since last September, when the nationâ€™s worst airline disaster, a collision over the Amazon between a passenger plane and a business jet, took place. Since that disaster, in which 154 people were killed, Brazil, Latin Americaâ€™s most populous country, has been racked by waves of canceled flights, air controller strikes and go-slow actions, struggles between military and civilian officials for control of the governmentâ€™s aviation regulatory agencies and disclosures that the national radar system is deficient.

The accident on Tuesday occurred at Congonhas Airport, which is Brazilâ€™s busiest and serves domestic flights. More than other Brazilian airports, Congonhas has suffered repeated flight delays and cancellations in recent months, in part a result of a renovation and modernization of the main runway that was meant to reduce the risk of airplanes losing their grip on the worn concrete landing surface.

That project was mainly finished late last month, but airlines have complained that the problem persists, and on Monday a commuter plane skidded along the runway before the pilot regained control. Tuesday was a day of persistent rain in SÃ£o Paulo, and engineers and physicists who spoke on Brazilian television Tuesday night suggested that those conditions contributed to the TAM pilotâ€™s losing control of his aircraft.

â€œIt was to be expected this would happen,â€ Carlos Camacho, security director of the National Union of Airline Employees, told the Web site of the newspaper O Estado de SÃ£o Paulo just hours after the crash. â€œA full-up plane, heavy, on a rainy day, with water pooling, and the pilot ends up not having control of the airplane.â€

In February, a federal judge prohibited large planes, including Airbuses, from landing at or taking off from Congonhas, arguing that conditions were not safe. But the ruling was quickly overturned by a higher court, which argued that the measure was too drastic and would have a negative economic impact.

â€œFrom the start, we have maintained that the airport should remain closed so long as the renovations are not concludedâ€ properly, Mr. Camacho said. â€œBut nobody wants to lose; nobody wants to give up power or profits.â€

But Mr. Serra and air safety experts said it was too early to be guessing about the causes of the accident. They suggested that other factors could be involved, ranging from defective brakes to problems with the hydraulic system, and urged Brazilians, whose fear of air travel is sure to increase as a result of the second tragedy in less than a year, to await the results of the official investigation that is already under way.

The plane appeared to have crashed head-on into a four-story building that is owned by TAM, Brazilâ€™s largest airline, and is used for cargo shipments. City authorities ordered all available municipal firefighters to report for duty, and a score of ambulances could be seen in the area around the airport waiting for the fire to be brought under control.

Although at least part of the plane appeared to hit the gas station, Mr. Serra told reporters at the site that â€œitâ€™s almost a miracleâ€ that the plane did not hit it directly. If it had, he said, â€œwe would have had a tragedy of much greater dimensions.â€

He said federal aviation authorities told him the pilot apparently realized that he was not going to be able to regain control of his aircraft before the runway ended and â€œmade an attempt to take off again.â€

Source: http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/18/wo...brazil.html?hp

I saw this on CNN this morning. Very sad.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay...now is this the same one that wasn't calling and lived far away and seemed to be getting cold feet? I'm confused...


I saw this on CNN this morning. Very sad.


hahaha

the other one didnt calld me again

i met a new one on the net and it turn to be that we learnd in the same class toghter and we didnt remember etch other

s owe started to talk on the pone everyday and today he visit a friend on my city(this one live close)

and he calld

so we met and talked about job and stuff

and he looked into my eyes all the time and smild and dint tried anything and when we said goodbye i gave him a lucky stone (cus he said that he love thos thing)

(you red what i wrote )

and i said we will talk and he said defently

he is so adorablle awwee

i likes him a lottttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt

i think some one will have a bf soon


----------



## Kathy

Well...I'm glad for you Michal. Just don't rush in too fast! Let him chase you a little bit.


----------



## Lia

I was going to say the same thing - good luck!


----------



## magosienne

yay !! that's great for you michal !!

Lia - i heard the news, that's so sad. horrible.

i cut myself when cutting carrots last night, several coats of skin. hurts though it's a small cut. i'm so clumsy sometimes.

my cat is so nice, i think she's in a huggy mood.


----------



## Aprill

boooooooring


----------



## Lia

Eek, i'm watching what not to wear, and i gotta say, bad taste is something difficult to cure


----------



## Lia

Aw, i want those hand soaps Manders posted - specially the littlest hands. I think they're so cute!


----------



## michal_cohen

gooooooooooooooood morning

i had fun last night

i met this guy ronnen we are goin to be couple for sure i can feel it

he was so sweet we just set close to my house and talked

and when he left i shaked his hand and kissed both of his cheeks and it feel so compertbell to be with him

and i said we will talk and he said defently






and he wave me from his care when he drove

i likes the fact that when we talked he sat not to close and not to far and he didnt tried to touch me at alll

he is a sweetheart

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well...I'm glad for you Michal. Just don't rush in too fast! Let him chase you a little bit. he is not like everyone elles he go meners

he calls me everyday and we talked for 2 hours


----------



## Savvy_lover

congrats michal~ looks like ur getting very happy again


----------



## michal_cohen

i cant waite for our first date


----------



## Shelley

Congrats Michal! I hope your first date with him is wonderful.





I go to the dentist tomorrow for my twice a year cleaning. Ugh.I would rather have twenty needles stuck in my arm. I'm lucky I don't have any cavities, root canals etc.

My dentist is nice but do you ever notice there is a 'smell' at a dentist office? Not a gross smell, I don't know how to describe it.


----------



## KatJ

Just wanted to pop in to say... Nobody has checked my id all day. Only once did I ever have to pull it out, and she didnt even look at it.


----------



## daer0n

Hey everyone, i just finished watching so you think you can dance, i love that show





im so bored too, i can't wait for it to be tomorrow already, i want to workout again haha, i dont really do anything more interesting than that, and take care of my kids all day, -sigh-

i was so tired today and right now i dont even feel like going to bed -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or tired at all anymore

so, how's everyone? anyone around?


----------



## Aprill

Hey Kat



Hey Nuri


----------



## daer0n

Hi Aprill, how's it going?

im surprised Mindy's not around 

or Jess?..


----------



## MindySue

haha. im here.

jess is at her family's house till sunday !


----------



## daer0n

ooh, Hi Mindy!

so nice to see you





how are you doing?

i just left you a comment on your profile haha

i'm soooo bored and waiting for my husband to get home, seems like he worked till late today -sigh- i hate not being able to see him enough





that's why im here lol otherwise i would be sleeping already :/


----------



## TylerD

YAY Edmonton tomorrow wont be on much for like a while lol 6 days or something



But im happy... anyways thats my post of the night!


----------



## MindySue

blah blah..my life is not very good lately


----------



## CellyCell

What's wrong , Mindy?


----------



## MindySue

nothing serious..just nothing going on at all in my life. i feel stuck.

but ill be gone in a month.

and i feel disconnected from my boyfriend..everythings the same and he says he doesnt see that anythings changed but it doesnt feel like it used to, it feels like he doesnt love me as much as he used to, or isnt showing it as much..i duno..but i hope it fixes itself when we are together, bah. i miss the good ole' days where he couldnt stand to not talk to me for 5 minutes..now it's like ok bye...talk to you whenever.

plus forever 21 has a ton of new cute stuff on their site and i already blew my paycheck on makeup that i dont even HAVE yet, so i wont get any of the clothes


----------



## CellyCell

Aw, damn.

I miss those were you're texting each other saying you miss talking to them even tho you're talking to them at that moment. Haha. So odd. Sigh*

Hopefully it does fix itself... I'm sure it will.

How'd you two meet anyways?

Tell me the whole story





You're going to be working up until the days before you leave, right?

Just use your last check and spend it on clothes - F21's site is so weird. They always have newer stuff or stuff not at the stores and never keep it up for longer than a week.

...I gotta straighten my hair... bah. It took so long to respond cus I was in the showers, mah bad.


----------



## MindySue

Yeah they aparently sell out reallll fast. I realized I bought wayy too much makeup and I don't have the money to pay for it..I don't get paid till next wed. already borrowed 100 from my savings that I will return (I promised myself) when I get paid, but then I have another 100 I have no idea where i'll get cause I owe my dad the rest of my check. Umm..dumbass me. And I really want forever 21..PLUS I was supposed to save money from this check for college too. Shit.

Well, I used to go on a chat program called the palace, and it was basically a game type chat room where you met people but funner than a regular chat. Well I met him (he had a wheres waldo avatar) and that fastinated me so I began talking to him about waldo, asked for his sn (he said he didnt even have one, but he liked me so he downloaded AIM just for me and never told me this till years later) and we talked ever since. I developed a crush on him immediately, from like the first few minutes of us talking..he was so witty and unique. Like nobody else i've ever came across. I had a crush on him for so long. I introduced him to my other friend from palace and they started online dating! I know I know lame but I was 11 (I lied to him at the time too, told him I was 14..cause he was 15! ..yes i regret this but maybe things wouldnt have turned out this way if i had said the truth) I was so jealous of them.. But eventually I told him I liked him and he said he liked me too. Well it wasnt till a few years later that I actually told him my real age, and he forgave me easily..and when I went into high school we started actually really dating, even though before we both liked eachother and flirted and so on..and said we loved eachother. Well I had a bunch of boyfriends inbetween talking to him, but I always knew that I liked him the most..he was different ya know, he was irreplacable..and definately the one for me. It's funny I knew that from day one.

He stopped going online for a period of a few months during the early years of us talking. and it devistated me. every day i missed him so much, it killed me..i was so upset he just left like that. i even sent him an email that said i hated him and wished i never met him because i like him so much and he just ditched me like that. but he came back. (obviously)


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. He's lucky he was not part of that "How to catch a Predator" mess. Haha. Wow, 11... you must've been those grown up kiddies. I know when chatrooms started up on AOL - it was either start fights on BSB chatrooms or teasing perverted boys. Haha.

But that's a cool little story to tell your kids.

You said you both met already, right?

How'd that all go down... and your whole family knows about him, I take it?


----------



## MindySue

Yeah we met..god that was awkward. Because my parents were there. He was so nervous about them haha..being almost 4 years older than me.

It was cool though, I was so sad to go home..was the best days of my pathetic existance up until this point haha.

Everyone knows about him! EVERYONE! But the only people who have met him/know anything about him are my mom and dad haha. Everyone else thinks hes not real cause he never comes here..

which i hope he freakin does this month, to take me to harry potter..god damnit i want to see that so bad.


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. Aw. That's sweet. How long did you wait until you met him?

So you're parents are okay with you and him?

You need to show a photo... pronto.

...my goal is to get me a Brit-boy. Lmao. Long distance sucks... but the upside is from having an "internet" relationship I read thru my school pyschology book is that it tends to last much longer because you know your partner much more. Something about being more willing and open yourself up more thru IMs/Emails/Etcetera.

Odds on you. When you start school &amp; with your guy - I better not see you disappearing and forgetting MUT!


----------



## MindySue

I waited what, 7 years? LOL. It sounds so bad out loud. Yeah, we just met in february.

But whatever, it's my own little weirdo love story. Cant wait to be with him.

My mom is okay with it, my dad isnt. He hates the fact im leaving for canada for 'some guy' so therefore takes it out on him, he doesnt really like him..but he doesnt know him yet. he doesnt want to get to know him because he's 21 and has no job or doesnt go to school (but he is planning on going back and does not want to be a bum forever like my dad thinks)

I would send a pic but my computer crashed like a month ago and I lost my huge extensive folder of pictures and movies of him. Yeah, that was damn depressing. I don't have any anymore. Sighs..

I wish you'd tell that to my dad, he thinks I dont know phil (my bf clearly) because we only talked online for 7 years. you learn a damn lot about someone online, we are both very shy people..this was a way to get everything in the open. i doubt we could have said everything we said online in person. i wouldnt take back anything! my childhood memories involve the internet but thats okay, i had a blast!

Haha, I wont be on as much..thats for sure. But I definately wont dissapear. I will probably be busy my first semester with school and stuff but it should all settle down sometime.


----------



## CellyCell

I won't even think about school. Sucks my ass inside and out. Hate it.

Anyways, so you barely met him some months ago? Wow.

You found someone with the patience too! My ex was going insane within the first week and wanted to meet me. I was like, ugh... be patient but he never was. He couldn't handle it and when he wanted a "break" - told me he doesn't believe we'll ever meet and blah blah. Bunch of BS... I was so heartbroken and I told him I hated him and he got sad when I said that.

Man, loads of things being said I regretted I said it. Unfortunately, he doesn't want me part of his life. I have no regrets because I learn loads of what not-to-dos. I just really miss him at times...

....no, I miss talking to someone on a daily basis and have someone I looked foward to speaking too. I miss that. Not from him - from any guy I spoken too.

Ugh, such a rut. So what you going to school for?


----------



## MindySue

Well we spent two days together. We were alone for them except for the first few minutes of each day.

But yeah he's patient. Im actually the one who harasses him to come here. But he has a fear of driving by himself and he hates planes..but blahh he told me he'd come this summer and it's halfway over..wth!! Im getting so depressed over it.

I bug him every day. But he is patient with me.






Fashion design

I know what you mean have someone to talk to every day - my bf lost his internet for a week a few weeks ago and i frigen went crazy. He'd call for about an hour a day, at night, but during the day it dragged on FOREVER. I've never been so bored/sad.!


----------



## michal_cohen

hahah mindy

love the new avatar you look so cute


----------



## MindySue

aww thanks michal!


----------



## michal_cohen

so when you are going to see him again?


----------



## CellyCell

Aw, poor thing.

I know how you must feel.

Good to find someone I can relate to about long distance.

Krissy seems to be my only friend who doesn't mind my obsured ideas of having a UK guy. I went to dinner with some friends and my ex got brought up accidently and they were laughing about it.

One asked if I still spoke to him - I told her no. But I do speak to him thru that fake british myspace chick I created, that I told you. Haha. I didn't tell her that cus she looks at me like an idiot when we speak about it. Even when we were going out - I felt like I didn't get her support at all. She didn't express it... but you know that feeling you get.

So I get pretty embarressed when speaking about my ex being someone I've never met. Cus people are like... wah? My ex said it wasnt a 'proper' relationship due to the fact that we havent met in person. Boys are such... I dunno. SO much about the pysical, you know? I hated that. His best friend tells me he saw us a real one...

I dunno. I'm rambling. I've only finish straightening half my hair. Haha. I'm hella going slow.


----------



## MindySue

Oh celly, I constantly feel embarassed to bring my bf up. Not anymore now that I met him, but before that I did. People take it as a joke. Say you cant know someone you've never met, nevermind date them. I would never make fun of anyone for that, and people only make fun because they have never tried it and don't know what it's all about.

But I know what you went through, I did it with my bf. I would actually say 'he's not my bf' when my parents would talk about him because I was embrassed, but he actually was.

It's just that people don't accept it. I had a guy friend who said it was "stupid" to have a long distance relationship. That hurt my feelings, especially since he has no idea how mine is going to say it's stupid. It's far from stupid, he is the one for me so why should I dump him because he lives far away? Blah..boys is right.

Im seeing him hopefully the end of this month, or hopefully the beginning of next month. I need to see him so bad!!! He might come up with his parents because they want to see maine (rich people who like to travel..) that makes me so nervous!! I am scared to meet his parents..he comes from a very rich high class family that are very religious and stuff..big meat eaters.

Im not religious and im middle class vegetarian (however my bf is a vegan so this is okay..they deal with it from him)


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh celly, I constantly feel embarassed to bring my bf up. Not anymore now that I met him, but before that I did. People take it as a joke. Say you cant know someone you've never met, nevermind date them. I would never make fun of anyone for that, and people only make fun because they have never tried it and don't know what it's all about.
But I know what you went through, I did it with my bf. I would actually say 'he's not my bf' when my parents would talk about him because I was embrassed, but he actually was.

It's just that people don't accept it. I had a guy friend who said it was "stupid" to have a long distance relationship. That hurt my feelings, especially since he has no idea how mine is going to say it's stupid. It's far from stupid, he is the one for me so why should I dump him because he lives far away? Blah..boys is right.

Im seeing him hopefully the end of this month, or hopefully the beginning of next month. I need to see him so bad!!! He might come up with his parents because they want to see maine (rich people who like to travel..) that makes me so nervous!! I am scared to meet his parents..he comes from a very rich high class family that are very religious and stuff..big meat eaters.

Im not religious and im middle class vegetarian (however my bf is a vegan so this is okay..they deal with it from him)


wow i bet you cant wait

did you saw his parents befor?


----------



## MindySue

no thats why im so nervous.

plus his whole family is smart. very intelligent, my bf is way smarter than i am..at any subject. he always beats me in arguments and stuff. im afraid his family will think im stupid. i am not stupid but i am definately not on the same level of intelligence as them, im horrible at math, can hardly multiply haha..and i dont know much about current events and what not. im so afraid theyll ask me stuff that i wont know how to answer.

plus his brother went to a expensive college that is for really smart people, duno which one, and his wife graduated along with him, and shes very intelligent too..makes me feel inadequate. here we are, he dropped out of college, im going to a community college there for fashion design, i feel like we will be the black sheep haha..even though he's way better than me in every way even if he dropped out..

i just hope they can appreciate me for who i am, a middle class semi intelligent fashion designer, not some upper class genius with a degree in something edjucational.


----------



## CellyCell

Yeah, exactly.

I remember my co-worker was the first person to speak with my ex besides me, read the text he sent me when he first said "I love you" and she saw me crying the day we had a big argument and were broken up. We aren't neccesarily close - but we've been working together for the past year... she was really comforting during that time and at least she didn't make me feel stupid.

It's hard to find people accepting of long distance. I always say that to them aswell, never knock something down unless you try it. Some of his friends - when I spoke to them online thru the fake-myspace-chick I made... (I think Imma refer to this fake one as as FMC haha) where putting down of my relationship and said me and my ex were dumb for even doing a long distance and we were foolish. I was like, wtf - fake asses. Fortunately, my ex's best friend never said anything bad about it - even to FMC.

So he's a rich boy then? Is that why he's not working or going to school? He pretty much has the luxury to do as pleased for the time being?

If they're Christian - I'm sure they'd be accepting of you. It's their thing, ya know? Haha. Some of them don't do as they preach - but if you're man is a good person then he must come from good people aswell. Does his parents know of you?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no thats why im so nervous.
plus his whole family is smart. very intelligent, my bf is way smarter than i am..at any subject. he always beats me in arguments and stuff. im afraid his family will think im stupid. i am not stupid but i am definately not on the same level of intelligence as them, im horrible at math, can hardly multiply haha..and i dont know much about current events and what not. im so afraid theyll ask me stuff that i wont know how to answer.

plus his brother went to a expensive college that is for really smart people, duno which one, and his wife graduated along with him, and shes very intelligent too..makes me feel inadequate. here we are, he dropped out of college, im going to a community college there for fashion design, i feel like we will be the black sheep haha..even though he's way better than me in every way even if he dropped out..

i just hope they can appreciate me for who i am, a middle class semi intelligent fashion designer, not some upper class genius with a degree in something edjucational.

when they will meet you they will see how sweet person you are and they will be glad that he meet you





dont worry

you are awsome


----------



## MindySue

Yep thats why he can sit home all day. But he's going to do something with his life, ill make sure of it, lol. And he wants to do something with animals, we are both passionate about animals and veggies





Well he said they arent very accepting of those who don't believe in god, and well I don't know what I believe in. My bf doesnt believe in god (he doesnt fit in with his family at all really..) so they kind of clash. He said his brother argues with him about it. So I don't want any religion arguments, I don't know anything about religion I was never brought up around it.

They must be nice people, his mom is 'hip' she loves to go shopping, so I hope we can bond over that..cause I loveee to shop. Maybe she can spend a pretty penny on me haha





after all, when his brother got married they payed for their wedding and bought them a house to live in. Good deal i'd say!

Thanks michal, I hope so





i had a friend from the past that talked to my bf regularly on aim, she pretty much thought he was awesome, cause he is haha..but yeah..i think she developed a crush on him..she told him she liked him and that if we werent dating shed want him?? but she denied that..but he told me that and he wouldnt lie to me about that.

also my cousin started talking to him, and she freaking had a crush on him too..shed message him when he was away saying



i miss you come back! and say it over and over till he would, come back, come back, come back. finally i confronted her and said, do you like phil? and she said no..and got freaked out and stopped talking to him. lol.

im going to bed im exhausted, goodnight celly/michal !


----------



## michal_cohen

i wish you the best

its warm my heart





but you dont really need luck just be yourself and they will fall for you like he did


----------



## CellyCell

Oh, lucky you.

You're set then - aren't you? Haha.

But if it's about religion - just be like, you're open about anything but not set on nothing. I'm the same. I suck at math, I don't know much on current events, and I'm not religious at all. If I had to say, I'm Catholic - but I also called myself Agnostic. My faith ain't just strong... or I can't commit to something I don't fully believe.

So if anything, we can say we have our morals and certain beliefs. Haha.

Better than nothing. And ooo yeah, maybe they'll spoil you?


----------



## MindySue

Yes we are set! If I marry him of course





but..he strongly believes in supporting himself. I don't think he will take too much from them. He wants to make a good living on his own. He has changed so much.

I remember when I first met him he wanted to make money, didn't care what he was gonna do, even if he had to work in an office and hate it, he was gonna be rich off of it. He was a conservative and wanted to live in the US to make big bucks.

Now he is basically liberal, if anything at all. He wants to help and work with animals. He doesnt care too much about the money anymore. He wants to live in canada, own a nice house out in the country (except I hate the country, we are gonna have to settle for the suburbs) and have tons of animals around, chickens, pigs, bunnies, cats, dogs.

Im proud of him



his views used to kind of get me mad sometimes..now he's so enviromental friendly and a all around peace lover! Since I have known him this long, I have seen him grow up..he is much different and very respectable.

But ugghhh..I gotta go to bed as much as I enjoy talking about my lover


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. Aw.

Sounds like a good life planned out.

Just get a nice house in the burbs - but own lots of land for them pigs and whatnot.

You probably had loads of influence on him. But either way, try to get that photo. I'm real curious to see Mr. Phil....



Haha.


----------



## Savvy_lover

lol mindy i think his parents will adore u as much as your bf does



dont get too nervous yet!

i m sure u cant wait to see him~ I CANT EITHER ! SO POST HIS PIC !!!!!

i v been watching u guys talk~ didnt want to interrupt coz celly is asking every Q i wanted to ask lol

gd luck doll face * i dunno if its appropriate to say that in english like that to mean sth nice but in cantonese it is positive*


----------



## pla4u

Good morning!

Cffie time for me...YAWN..


----------



## Savvy_lover

hi paula~

dinner time for me now~


----------



## qitt

ooh..its dinner time here too... =)


----------



## michal_cohen

hey whats up?


----------



## magosienne

i'm a bit hungry. tired, yawn, it's not even 7pm.


----------



## michal_cohen

:s

here its 7:6 at the evening

this guy ronnen calld me from is job and said that he will finish his job at 11 and he will be at home in 12 so he wont call

he use all his break to talk with me

he such a sweety

i tried to add more pic' into my profile and they so big


----------



## Lia

It's almost 3 pm here and i'm gonna take an afternoon nap.

I'm with some 'personal' doubts , LOL


----------



## michal_cohen

i think ill go to sleep as well


----------



## Lia

Good night to you!


----------



## michal_cohen

thx

have a great nap

i just saw this sooo cute


----------



## dijedi

hello jesskaa nice to know you

I'm new here


----------



## magosienne

hi !!

my mom bought me cute panties. hehe, can't wait until saturday, i would go and pick my harry potter at my library friday if only i could be sure i had a bus to go home at 1am (the official date is saturday, well friday midnight at london, so with the gmt, it's 1am in Paris, and the last underground is at midnight, the night buses do'nt start just after, and i'm not sure how i could go home. hmm and cabs from Paris to the suburd cost a small fortune). but i'll be there at 9am for the opening.

and i learned today i had to go at a birthday party saturday, it's great when you're asked if you'd be available for an event and people never call you back until the last moment. we'll see how it goes, but i'm really tired now and i don't wanna gain in one night what i lost in one week.

besides, i looked at how i could go ohme with the night buses. not complicated, just 3 buses and at least 1hour&amp;a half without an ipod/music player.


----------



## MindySue

i got my forever 21 haul today.

i want moreeeeeeeeeee sigh.


----------



## Aprill

woohooo!!!


----------



## MindySue

woo.. i think


----------



## Savvy_lover

....................good for u mindy

but.............start saving now....................................lol


----------



## Shelley

I have to transplant some of my canna lilies. I hope they don't go into shock. But it is cooler in the evening so maybe won't be as bad. I have 6 canna's in a back garden, but I have to yank everything out, till the soil, add peat moss. It is rock hard right now. My front garden has canna's and they are blooming like crazy.


----------



## CellyCell

I lost my freaking phone...

bah.


----------



## KatJ

That sucks celly. Whenever I lose mine around the house its always on silent.


----------



## CellyCell

I didn't put mines on silent...

...I'm hoping its in the shopping bag I gave to my friend - we bought baby gifts and she took the bag so she can wrap it.

I dunno if I was that lame to put it in there. I remember taking it out with me from the mall because I was going to text somebody. Er, I think. Jeez - I completely forget.

If my friend doesnt have it - then I'm just going to go buy me a new one. Bah. More money to waste on.


----------



## KatJ

Hahaha. Mines only on silent when I'm trying to be sneaky.


----------



## seymour5000

super sleepy but have to go to work. stayed up to 1:30am and alarm went off at 7:00am.


----------



## KatJ

ugh, that sucks seymour.

I havent gone to bed yet, its 7:45 am. I just cant get my schedule right.


----------



## Aprill

Darnit I am tired, Hey Kat !!!!


----------



## KatJ

Hey Aprill! I just poured my heart out into a thread in "love and relationships" so I'm suddenly kinda drained.

Too late to sleep now though.


----------



## Aprill

I read it and asked a question there


----------



## KatJ

Just saw it!


----------



## Aprill

answered again, lol


----------



## KatJ

Hahaha! I appreciate you trying to help me.


----------



## Aprill

No problem, but I figured that I couldnt be much help, cause my situation was different.

The place where I got an epidural at hurts so bad, I can barely sit up


----------



## daer0n

Hey everyone



*yawns* im tired, i didnt have a great sleep last night -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and my husband just left to work.

What should i do lol

i kinda want to go to bed but not at the same time -sigh- oh well, i think i will, i also answered to your thread Kat, i hope things get better for you *hugs*

&lt;3


----------



## Aprill

you should be on mut in your free time


----------



## KatJ

Thanks again Nuri. I kinda wanna go to bed to. But at 8:30am it seems kinda silly!

That sucks Aprill. My birth was without an epi, so I dont really know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Aprill

I had two with epi's and one without. But my husband didnt want to hear me whine, so they gave me one with the last baby


----------



## KatJ

HAHAHAHA! You deserve to whine. Thats more pain than he could ever imagine!


----------



## Aprill

Oh he was in pain too!! Mentally.....he was in the room crying his ass off


----------



## KatJ

If they only knew! Eric actually missed Lana's birth. He walked in the room just as the afterbirth was coming out!


----------



## Aprill

haha, that's not very magical, lol


----------



## KatJ

By no means!

he was kinda confused about the whole situation.

I think i'ma head to bed for an hour or so. I really appreciate you 3 girls talking to me.


----------



## Aprill

ok, goodnight/goodmorning, you get the point!! Have a good sleep!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

im going to clean my room again ronnen maybe will come tomarrow








hehehhe ronnen calld and said that he at a friend that was with the same

class with me and more ppl that was at school with us will come with their girls and he asked if i want to join i said no its too early for me and thos a bif bunch of ppl

does he mean by that to say that im his girl?

ill see him when he will finish there

honslty i dont want to shar him with other ppl i just want him for myself


----------



## MindySue

sounds like thats what he means


----------



## Lia

Yummy sweet recipes: HERSHEY'S Kitchens: A sweet collection of chocolate and dessert recipes for baking


----------



## MindySue

im not too crazy about chocolate


----------



## Lia

But there's peanut butter recipes as well


----------



## Aprill

thanks Lia


----------



## Lia

I love sweet things



And i really love to cook


----------



## MindySue

lol.

i like salty and spicey foods most


----------



## magosienne

i like sugar, but what i love above all is the mix-sugary/salty.

my belly hurts and so does my head. guess if i odn't feel better i'll have to cancel saturday's party. which is ok as i need to work and sleep, and a whole night spent at a party and probably the night spent in buses rather than in my bed won't help me much.

i know. some might say i need a life.

i'm gonna watch "la grande vadrouille". it's a great movie, very fiunny



, involving Bourvil and Louis de FunÃ¨s, two famous french actors.


----------



## DakotaJade

i'm bored!!!


----------



## Aprill

Where's Jessica?


----------



## magosienne




----------



## Lia

Isn't she in Florida?

I'm gonna buy supplies tomorrow i think to start making my soaps... I calculated and the average cost of a 70g bar of pure olive oil soap will cost me 1,35 reais (imagine the price in dollars or euros, it's basically the same thing) to make... If they work nice i can sell them for 3,50 reais one or a package with 3 for 9 or 10 reais.


----------



## Shelley

lol! I was bending down in the garden, yanking weeds when all of the sudden I felt something jump on my head. I thought oh my gosh!. I hope a bee or wasp didn't land on me. I raced over to the garage window, saw my reflection... a grasshopper, lol! I managed to cup it in my hands, they are sort of ugly, cute up close. I put him on the patio and she/he lept away.


----------



## Aprill

How cute, I have a praying mantis that hangs out in my plants, we named him Buster


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How cute, I have a praying mantis that hangs out in my plants, we named him Buster



Cute! The first time I saw a praying mantis was at my brother's place. They are neat. I don't think they are found in my Province.
I'm heading off to bed soon. I transplanted six canna lilies earlier to the front garden. I swear the root bundles on each of them are at least two feet wide, they multiply like crazy. I dumped them in the wheelbarrow, did it fast before they went into shock, lol.

Have a goodnight!


----------



## MindySue

i woulda freaked out if anything landed on my head i hate bugs haha


----------



## Aprill

i can tolerate bugs


----------



## MindySue

i cant!


----------



## michal_cohen

he y ijust met ronnen last night it was ok we talked about our exs

he is really a great guy


----------



## Lia

I'm boooored .... Today i'll have to attend to a funeral service (my sister's bf lost her grandma and we - my family - knew her so i gotta go there)... I hate going on those things because i never know what to say, plus i get embarrassed to hug everyone (and people won't let go easily...)

Anyways, i also gotta go to the supermarket so i can buy a new shampoo and conditioner without silicones - they make my hair look dirty


----------



## michal_cohen

:s im sorry to hear that


----------



## Savvy_lover

YAY i ordered all 12 eye shadow samples from monave



only paid for the shippings 2.83 dollars YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YAY i ordered all 12 eye shadow samples from monave




only paid for the shippings 2.83 dollars YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA 
sweeeeeet


----------



## KatJ

I wish i had 2.83 so I could get those samples!


----------



## Kathy

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm boooored .... Today i'll have to attend to a funeral service (my sister's bf lost her grandma and we - my family - knew her so i gotta go there)... I hate going on those things because i never know what to say, plus i get embarrassed to hug everyone (and people won't let go easily...)
Anyways, i also gotta go to the supermarket so i can buy a new shampoo and conditioner without silicones - they make my hair look dirty

Sorry to hear that Lia. At least you're going to pay your respects! Even if you do feel awkward.


----------



## Lia

Yeah - Bruno is going with me, he's a friend of my sister's bf as well;

I wanted to have a int. cc so i could buy mmu samples without having to ask mom T_T


----------



## KatJ

Hahaha! Anybody wanna do a not so random RAOK for me and Lia?


----------



## Aprill

Check my swaplist Kat and if there is anything on there you want, I will send it to ya


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hahaha! Anybody wanna do a not so random RAOK for me and Lia?



i do




justpm me your addresses


----------



## Lia

Cool



I like your idea, Kat


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sweeeeeet yea but i wont get it til XMAS LOL!!!!!!!

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish i had 2.83 so I could get those samples! lol are u that broke haha!!!!

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hahaha! Anybody wanna do a not so random RAOK for me and Lia?



AND ME!!!! AND MEEE!!!!!! i m DESPERATE!!!!
gdnight everyone


----------



## MindySue

you guys are crazy. i would send you guys stuff but i dont have any money as well and when i get it i have to save it or do a haul before i go that i think i need. haha


----------



## michal_cohen

you should save a money so youll have more cash when your bf come


----------



## MindySue

yea but i have saving


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yea but i have saving thats great


----------



## MindySue

i meant i hate* haha


----------



## KatJ

Awww, Aprill and Michal, thanks for your kindness. I was just kidding. Your thoughtfulness made a tear come to my eye!


----------



## MindySue

i didn't really do anything though, LOL.

man my face is breaking out, im afraid its cause of my foundation, and i love it to death, ill be so upset if it is..


----------



## Jesskaa

Holaaaaa.

I'M BACKK!

TOMORROW, im going to my boyfriends house.



first timeee.


----------



## MindySue

holy shit jess i was just talkin to celly about you and how your thread sucks without you here...and i freakin missed you. my post count is so low when you're away!! daayumm!

yay!! did you have fun? and awesome about the bf wooohoo

wait why you back so late haha


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha I've had a rough day! My parents were suppose to get to my grandparents house at like lunchtime.. well they caught traffic didn't get there until like 3pm and then we left to hit the road again 4pm and i didn't get home until 8. Once i got home, I showered by then it was like 9 when boyfriend calls, and we talked until like 11, and Dakota and I had some stuff to control.

AND ITS JUST BEEN BUSY!! haha.

I know, my post count is.. nothing.. when im not here. hahaha.

but i sure missed this place!


----------



## MindySue

woooohooo. you missed a lot. that i will tell you on AIM


----------



## Jesskaa

Alrightyyyy.

Looking forword to that AIM.


----------



## CellyCell

My balls itch and hi Jess. Welcome back


----------



## Jesskaa

so scratch? and thanks for the welcome back.


----------



## bbprincess2147

not my balls itch lol


----------



## CellyCell

I don't scratch. I rub.

Imma do my 2000 post here, btw. Woop.


----------



## Jesskaa

yayy!


----------



## MindySue

umm. lol


----------



## Jesskaa

So who wants to give me an opinion on tomorrow outfit?

[will todays acutally..]


----------



## MindySue

memememee


----------



## CellyCell

1,995.


----------



## MindySue

woop

what am i supposed to say jess


----------



## Jesskaa

Alright.. This is a good view of the shirt. its a yellow shirt with a navy blue tanktop.






and theese are the shorts that im wearing.. the colors are acutally a golden-yellowish, navy blue, and a light blue.. with green.






And I don't know if this helps any.

I had to take pictures without showing my face. hahaha






I'll be wearing navy blue flipflops along with it.

i didn't know what to wear with the shirt, cause i like the shirt and the color and the shorts kinda matched.. its going to be HOT out.

and idk what were doing at his house. hahaha.

your honest opinion pleaseeee.


----------



## CellyCell

To be in your BF's house for the first time?

Wear a thong.

Nothing else.


----------



## MindySue

pretty cute jess!


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha cellycelllllllllll. ;0

Are you sureeee its cute? i think its cute. but idk!

i'm just a nervous wreck about this. haha,


----------



## MindySue

well i cant really see it that well, it would be better judged with a good pic of all of it together.


----------



## CellyCell

I really like it Jess. It's simple. You don't want to go over there overly done up.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know Mindy, I triedd. haha, it would have been better if i looked nicer in the face area.

Thanks Cellycell.


----------



## MindySue

well just put your hand over your face lol.


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha.

its tooo late now, im already changed outta it.


----------



## MindySue

fine!!!


----------



## bbprincess2147

I want to see the outfit


----------



## Jesskaa

its on the page before this one.


----------



## bbprincess2147

I know i just kinda jumped into the convo, but I really like the outfit. The shirt is too cute, and those are some hot shorts. I'm a fan.


----------



## Jesskaa

thank ya!


----------



## CellyCell

1,999  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

you can dooooo it


----------



## michal_cohen

life suck love stinks

so 2 days ago ronnen calls and tell me that he at friend in my city

and if i want to come to eat with them (a bunch ppl from school)

i said no its too much for me so he said that we will meet later

he calld at 12 and said that they were drinkin and he will be there for a while

and than at 2:15 at night he send me an sms and ask if i still awak i calld him and said sure

i met him 3 blocks from my house and when he get out of the car i just huged him and he didnt hugd back he just said : "why you did that for ?"

i wantd to say cus i care about you but i said im cold

we set in the car and i put my hand close to him and he didnt gave me hand we just talked about our ex's

:s

in the end he said i call you tomarrow and he didnt calld

i tried to call but no one answer

what did i do wrong?


----------



## Jesskaa

my cellphone fell.


----------



## AngelaGM

You did not do anything wrong. PM me later and we can talk about it.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my cellphone fell. :s

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You did not do anything wrong. PM me later and we can talk about it. that so sweet of you

im pming you right now


----------



## MindySue

i dont know, he was drunk..maybe not the best time to talk to him.

it sounds like he wasnt that interested if he didnt want you to hug him or anything. maybe he just wants to be friends.


----------



## magosienne

you didn't do anything wrong.

i stayed at home last night, too weak to do much but watch a kung fu movie and read my harry potter.

i went to the library yesterday my best friend is working here the whole summer, i bought her copy of Harry, she was so happy. she changed my thing at the library so now i can also rent dvds, so cool.


----------



## MindySue

i read the summary of the last book..it was all so sad. i was mostly sad that it was all over with..i still think of harry as an 11 year old entering hogwarts. tear!


----------



## CellyCell

2,000 POST....

I was saving it for this moment. Tears. Many tears streaming down my face.

I am just soooo happy.

Many woop woops goes all around.

My acceptance speech:

Mindy - my forever21 homeslice. Many word up to you. May your future rich mother-in-law bless me with her money aswell.

Jess - for creating this thread and helping me get to my 2,000... many thanks.

Anyone else I missed - I'm thinking of you.

Thank you once again.


----------



## MindySue

LMAO CELLY!!

You're so funny.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont know, he was drunk..maybe not the best time to talk to him.
it sounds like he wasnt that interested if he didnt want you to hug him or anything. maybe he just wants to be friends.

he always says too bad we didnt knew etch other at school and he always talk about that we are so old and we didnt get married yet

and here in israel friend do hug maybe he shy i guss he had just one girl


----------



## MindySue

Bwahaha. But you gotta say there names for them to come find ya


----------



## magosienne

looooooooooooooooooooooool!!!

(Mindy : i know ! i almost cried when Dumbledore died. the last book is a little thin compared to the other books. i haven't read that much, i hope the end is good).


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you didn't do anything wrong.
i stayed at home last night, too weak to do much but watch a kung fu movie and read my harry potter.

i went to the library yesterday my best friend is working here the whole summer, i bought her copy of Harry, she was so happy. she changed my thing at the library so now i can also rent dvds, so cool.


thats great

i didnt read a book for ages i bought some d.v.d movie ronnen said that he will come and we watch toghter but now im not sure ill see if he will call today

ill apolizes for the hug ill say that i was worried about him and that i was tired 2:30 at night you know

and i think that if a girl ready to wake up for a guy at 2:30 it means anything ,right?


----------



## MindySue

i knew i probably wouldnt get around to reading it so i read up on it..and let me tell you i was depressed!

good ending though. just sad that it's all over..i mean...they fast forward like 30 years later..like come on noooo..theyre still 12 in my mind!!


----------



## Jesskaa

my pants say lazy down the side.


----------



## CellyCell

Ah, NO HARRY POTTER SPOILERS HERE.

THANK YOU!


----------



## MindySue

im being careful not to say anything






ok jess..lol


----------



## Jesskaa

they do.

and i dont match. hahaha.

i've got sweat pants on

and a tanktop thats like dressy.


----------



## MindySue

i dont have any good pjs

darn


----------



## Jesskaa

me either.


----------



## MindySue

they never match


----------



## Jesskaa

same here!


----------



## MindySue

ohwelllllllll

id sleep naked if i lived alone to make it easier

lmao


----------



## CellyCell

FOOT FETISHERS.... UNITE!

Show me your feet.


----------



## MindySue

haha!


----------



## Jesskaa

.. my tummy hurts...


----------



## michal_cohen

i feeling so stupid

i calld ronnen and he answer

i asked " do you mad at me ?

and he said why you think so

i told him that i tought that he was upset that i huged him and it was a replax that i saw him and hugd him

and he said why you think ill be mad about that?

and he said oh you think i mad about you cus i didnt calld yestrday

i was at my sis and left here my cell i saw that you calld but it was too late and i was dead tired so i fall a sleep

ill call you when ill return from work

so we cool


----------



## MindySue

know what my pet peeve is..dirty feet. eww.

thats good michal


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah mine too mindy.


----------



## MindySue

whats the worst is when people have crap stuck inbetween their toes and they walk around like that..grosss


----------



## Jesskaa

I've seen up close what your saying.

dirty feet is nasty.


----------



## MindySue

yep. if youre gonna have dirty feet atleast cover them up and not wear sandals/flip flops!! geeze. slick.


----------



## Jesskaa

exactly. exactly. man, nasty dirt filled feet, discust me. Either shower or wear tennis shoes.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yep. if youre gonna have dirty feet atleast cover them up and not wear sandals/flip flops!! geeze. slick. i agree





and thats remind me to go to the shower

not that i have smelly or dirty feet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

have fun


----------



## MindySue

preferably both!


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah really mindy.


----------



## MindySue

well michal im sure glad your feet arent dirty! thatd be bad!


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah!


----------



## CellyCell

Caca inbetween the toes.

FUUUUUNK.


----------



## MindySue

ew!!! they should be shot


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha celly.


----------



## CellyCell

At least there isnt poo inbetween them toes.


----------



## MindySue

yeah or atleast they arent wearing flip flops..slick


----------



## Jesskaa

thank goodness!


----------



## CellyCell

Neat-O:


----------



## Jesskaa

picture no show.


----------



## michal_cohen

hi jess

wow you allready got 4104 posts

i want 10,000 allready


----------



## Lia

Aw i slammed my thumb on bf car's door yesterday



It hurts :/ And i have a big bruise under my nail


----------



## magosienne

ouch !! that hurts for sure ! i did that as a kid while slamming the apartment's door.


----------



## michal_cohen

ouch :s


----------



## magosienne

i have my period and of course it had to be the day when i'm wearing white pants grrr.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have my period and of course it had to be the day when i'm wearing white pants grrr. that suck i have a peripd tooi hate it and it started in the day i meet ronnen and i felt so uncomperbell


----------



## magosienne

ouch ! well if he met you when you're not feeling well with the blood loss, he can only love you the other days of the month


----------



## Jesskaa

Im having a lovely day.


----------



## Lia

More chocolate recipes because i'm addicted to cook : RecipesRecipes


----------



## MindySue

glad to hear jess


----------



## KatJ

Dropping in to say "HEYYYYY everybody"!

I'm folding clothes, havent done it in a few weeks. I've just been taking my clothes out of the dryer and laying them out across the floor of the washroom. I'm so lazy sometimes.





And, and, and I havent talked to Chris allllllll day!


----------



## Lia

So you have a boyfriend now, Jess? COol





My thumb still hurts :/


----------



## Shelley

Lia,

I hope your thumb feels better soon.





I just finished eating barbequed hamburgers and potatoes. The neighbours dog came over for a visit, I guess she smelled the meat, lol.

The weather is scorching hot...40 celsius (104 F) with the humidity. It is suppose to be like this for the next 3-4 days.


----------



## Aprill

Hooooray Kat! (I think hooooray?)


----------



## KatJ

I think hooooray, too.

And now that I'm folding clothes, I had no idea my daughter had so much! My Lord!


----------



## Lia

Ah i grilled some steak for me too a few minutes ago (i ate with bread)


----------



## Aprill

yummy, I had a salad


----------



## KatJ

Ya'll are making me soooo jealous. I want a steak and a salad and a baked potato.


----------



## Lia

Don't be





Random question: does olive oil soap smell like olive oil?


----------



## KatJ

I've never used olive oil soap. But I do use a shampoo with it in it, and I dont think it smells like oo.


----------



## Lia

Hmm... it's because i'm planning on making a pure olive oil soap and i'm afraid it'll smell like food.

Tomorrow i think i'll go have my driving theroric test so i can start having practice classes


----------



## Lia

Good night to you all


----------



## MindySue

good night


----------



## michal_cohen

gotta run t owork now

good night everybody


----------



## CellyCell

I spent almost $200 on a new phone! Bah.

But my mom said my dad will give me some money... so that's good.

I made a small haul today. Ill take photos and post it up in a bit.

Overall, a good day.





Hope it was for everyone else too. Slick &amp; Blob


----------



## Geek

I played with an Iphone tonight. Way piMp


----------



## MindySue

woo


----------



## Aprill

me so tired


----------



## CellyCell

I did too. It's better than my sidekick for sure....

...but you know what's even better than an iPhone?

A computer


----------



## NatashaVirmani

awwe, i'm new here everyone! just thought i'd say, i read tyler's post about being in edmonton! and it sucks, i wish i was there right now, they just opened up a sephoraaaaaa im so dying to get my hands on that stuff lol, hope everything is good with your boyfriend mindy, if you ever need someone to talk to give me a shout



hope everyone's doing greatttttt


----------



## Jesskaa

And whats better than a computer?


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

And whats better than a computer? 



This:



Wait until 1:00 of the video

Only MSRP of $440,000 USD


----------



## Jesskaa

awsome.


----------



## SqueeKee

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This:
zC7I-QaG7z4

Wait until 1:00 of the video

Only MSRP of $440,000 USD


----------



## Geek

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

BBRBGd2Z5QQ 


LOL KEELY. It's not as bad as it seems


----------



## SqueeKee

Riiiiiiight! I believe you! Really, I do . . .


----------



## michal_cohen

hey i just return from work

love the new avatar kee


----------



## SqueeKee

Thanks!



I love the kitty in your siggy


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks!



I love the kitty in your siggy



thank you i just add him yesterday he so cute


----------



## SqueeKee

I know! He's like wtf lemme out of here! LOL!


----------



## michal_cohen

hahah

its kinda late in canada,ha?

here its 12:41 at the afternoon


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This:
zC7I-QaG7z4

Wait until 1:00 of the video

Only MSRP of $440,000 USD

I dont think that guy was a very good driver. Either that, or there is a huge dropoff of rpms in between gears. And I doubt for a $440,000 car the dropoff would be that big.


----------



## Aprill

Good Morning guys



(damn I am up early :S)


----------



## michal_cohen

hey its 3 at the afternon in here i went to nap like an hour ago and ronnen cald me when he was at his way to work until he was at work

he got this sweet sweet voice

im almost in love


----------



## SqueeKee

It's 9:32am here, I still haven't slept yet


----------



## Savvy_lover

hello everybody! i m finally back from hell


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hello everybody! i m finally back from hell where have you been?


----------



## SqueeKee

Heyy!! Was it really hot there?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## michal_cohen

i just read about it

i sorry that your day suck

but at least you work now


----------



## Lia

Just woke up - it's 9:20 am here


----------



## Aprill

Good Morning Lia!


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif where have you been? its really hot yes! hell hot u can feel the air like steam on your face





oh i have been to work i have a new thread about it called wtf!!!! hah au can see !

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i just read about it i sorry that your day suck

but at least you work now

yeayeayea my voices already gone. hopefully i ll find someway to make them shut up !any ideas?


----------



## Lia

I gotta go pick my certificate (that i finished my driving theoric classes)... Today i think i'll also do some errands... Maybe go to the lab? Not sure yet.

Gotta comb my hair, it's a wavy mess


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif its really hot yes! hell hot u can feel the air like steam on your face




oh i have been to work i have a new thread about it called wtf!!!! hah au can see !

yeayeayea my voices already gone. hopefully i ll find someway to make them shut up !any ideas?

maybe you can make them sing ?

ill meet ronnen in the weekend i cant waite


----------



## Jesskaa

Im in a happpyy moood. but i need to like clean my room. hahaha.


----------



## MindySue

my mom sent me these pics of me haha..i kind of miss my blonde hair. too bad it grew darker over time.


----------



## Lia

Cute pics


----------



## Aprill

how cute


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha Mindy.


----------



## magosienne

Mindy, you're so cute !!

yum, i allowed myself a slice of cheese my mom brought back from Belgium(they visited my uncle and some fmaily this weekend), my grandaunt gave them some as my parents didn't have time to buy one and my bro and i made it clear if they were to go there they had to bring some, lol. so good. the place where it comes from is called Orval, but it's more famous in Belgium. it was (and still is today) made by the monks of the abbey, who also make the most delicious honey sweets of the world, and beer.


----------



## Aprill

sounds yummy!!!


----------



## magosienne

yep ! the beer is also supposed ot be very good.

now that i think of it, Mindy, my brother used to be so blonde as a baby(very cute too !), now he has dark brown hair.


----------



## Lia

I want to bake me some meringues , i love them!


----------



## magosienne

lol, that's exactly was i used to ask my mom to buy me at the bakery, a fresh meringue. we're so greedy we used to try to spot the biggest and buy this one so we could eat it together.


----------



## Lia

LOL!

Mut is only 6 posts away from 1 million


----------



## magosienne

lol !

we can do it !!!!

it's 10:20pm here i'm going to bed, see ya tomorrow guys !!


----------



## Lia

Done! I'm cooking some meringues


----------



## MindySue

my fave time of day.when i get home from work!


----------



## Jesskaa

I have a triple date tomorrow.

hahaha.


----------



## CellyCell

Slick.

How is everyone today?

What movie should I go see? We were thinking of hairspray but some people I know said it was corny. So meeh on that.


----------



## XkrissyX

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Slick.
How is everyone today?

What movie should I go see? We were thinking of hairspray but some people I know said it was corny. So meeh on that.




I wanna go watch Hairspray. Wait for me on firday ma?!


----------



## Shelley

It is 104 F outside today. Thank goodness for AC.


----------



## MindySue

ouch..

wow jess what are you doing?


----------



## Jesskaa

going to see a movie with Adam sandler in it.


----------



## pinksugar

haha that barry and larry movie? or whatever it's called?

triple date, LOL. I think triple is better than double if you havent been dating long. I don't think the bf and I have ever been on a triple date, or even a double. Just a single date


----------



## Jesskaa

i dont know what its called haha.

But my friend and her boyfriend just started going out like yesterday.

and I starting dating my boyfriend 23days ago.

And my brother and his girl wanted to come along.

so, were like triple dating. haha.


----------



## pinksugar

well that will be good then - it can be uncomfortable if one couple is super new, and you're on a double, and the 'older' couple starts making out or being all cutsie, because the 'younger' couple aren't comfortable with doing that yet. LOL. That's why 3 is better, because there's less chance of that happening type thing

I wonder what I should do today. So far I've taken my bunny out, made a cup of coffee, checked my email and come on MUT.


----------



## MindySue

i went on a double date once it was very awkward lol


----------



## Jesskaa

Yeah Im hoping that my brother acutal comes.. because he says he's going to drive us but he hasen't even called or texted me back.

idk wtf is up with him.

And im mad about it now.


----------



## MindySue




----------



## Jesskaa

people make me so mad. grr.

it would be completely embarressing if my brother didn't even show.


----------



## MindySue

why?


----------



## Jesskaa

... he's the one driving us.


----------



## MindySue

ohh. he better show

i sense attitude!


----------



## Lia

I'm watching tv and eating some meringues


----------



## pinksugar

yum, I'm trying to decide what to eat for lunch. And how I should do my eyemakeup for work. Hmmmm


----------



## Lia

Interesting... i'm gonna sleep right now, tomorrow i'll do my theoric driving test


----------



## Aprill

Good luck Lia!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinksugar

good luck lia!


----------



## michal_cohen

i just woke uo

no work today






yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

im goin to take a shower and then to the bank

and than ill clen the house ronnen will come in the end of the week

i just want to see him soooooooooo bad


----------



## CellyCell

I had a long nap





My sister was found cutting her hair - hahaha. Messed it up.

Err, I was suppose to go to Denny's right now - but I don't feel like going out no more. Even tho I crave some hashbrowns... mmm.


----------



## SqueeKee

Hmm hashbrowns . . .

I'm about to play some super mario 3 on my computer


----------



## michal_cohen

its so hot

i guss i go to take a cold shower


----------



## CellyCell

Did you Download it for free, Kee?

I really have a hankering to play old version Zelda or Mario on my computer.


----------



## SqueeKee

I downloaded the Emulator, but it's really hard to find roms anymore. Alot of sites have them taken down because of legal issues. I'm lucky I have a bunch of SNES roms on CD!


----------



## MindySue

i hate video games blah..just the sims 2 and mario kart aha.


----------



## Jesskaa

I like the sims2!

I haven't played it in forever.


----------



## SqueeKee

I like Sim City


----------



## MindySue

i get bored way too fast on it now.

but im going to bed. have fun tomarrow jess, hope it works out.

good night


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks mindy!

Good night.


----------



## michal_cohen

good night everyone

i dont have the power to do anything

but i got to :S


----------



## SqueeKee

Awww everyone is going to bed again





I hate early mornings!


----------



## Jesskaa

Im not.. not yet!


----------



## SqueeKee

Woo!





It's 4:47am here . . . I have to try to stay up as late as possible today so I can get back on schedule


----------



## Jesskaa

late there! iTS 3:22pm.


----------



## michal_cohen

its 10:28 at the morning in here

im goin to chance my profile i want to show ronnen our lovely site this weekend





and ill show him all the great ppl we got here


----------



## CellyCell

I have to highlight everything you write, Kee.

Haha. I have the forum on Power Black I and I can't see your font color. What's weird - is that I can see black font on this. Haha.

Anyways...

Jess, how was your day with the BF?


----------



## Jesskaa

Pretty good!






Im acutallly going to hangout with him today also. haha. [well im considering it tuesday now.]


----------



## SqueeKee

LOL Celly! Lemme change that!

I can't use any style other than Power Pink II. I love it!





Better?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Pretty good!




Im acutallly going to hangout with him today also. haha. [well im considering it tuesday now.]

im so happy for you





its funny that we both met someone at the same time

but in my case i dont know if we are a couple ahahahah

i just know that im the only girl he see and that he tells me everything


----------



## Jesskaa

lol.


----------



## CellyCell

Aw, how sweet Jess. What you two get too?

Thanks Kee!



. Haha... I can finally read your post. Haha.

I like black - less ads and it goes faster. There's a new power pink. But I don't like the brightness - it iritates my eyes if I'm on the comp for long and black doesn't do that. Anyways, Im rambling. Ha.


----------



## michal_cohen

how many times you meet allready?


----------



## SqueeKee

lol Celly! I've had PPII since I first joined I think . . . everything else just doesn't look *right*


----------



## Jesskaa

We just sat in his basment and watched a movie.




it was simple.. and nice.

uhhh I think myabe twice? not including today. But we've been talking everyday for like 24days.

I use the new powerpink.

But i like the blue one too.

And i like them all.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We just sat in his basment and watched a movie.



it was simple.. and nice.

uhhh I think myabe twice? not including today. But we've been talking everyday for like 24days.

I use the new powerpink.

But i like the blue one too.

And i like them all.

that sound so nice 
i met him twice and we also talk on the pone almost everyday for like 2 houres this week it will be out thired time and we will watch a movie hhhaahh

the first time we met i shaked his hand and gave him 2 kisses on his cheek the second time i huged him

well now its his turn

maybe ill take some pic' if he let me

here an idea jess two of you can make a funny video what do you say?

i use the power pink i get use to it


----------



## Jesskaa

I'll see if he lets me make a video with him. Haha.

He hates videos and pictures and allll that.


----------



## SqueeKee

lol celly, you gave me an idea!:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...use-60553.html


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'll see if he lets me make a video with him. Haha.He hates videos and pictures and allll that.

it can be fun


----------



## Jesskaa

for me. not for him haha.


----------



## michal_cohen

hahah


----------



## Jesskaa

well im going to bed.

because like, im tired.


----------



## CellyCell

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol celly, you gave me an idea!:
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...use-60553.html






Haha. Glad to help jumpstart that idea.
Aw, how sweet Jess. Very _slick_. Haha.

Remember - take a picture. I wanna see him.


----------



## Aprill

lol


----------



## Ricci

Boo!


----------



## MindySue

hmm


----------



## SqueeKee

Lets get back to posting and hit that 1 Million mark again!! !Woooo!!!


----------



## Aprill

Yeah!!! We can do it Kee


----------



## KatJ

I'm still confused about all these random problems up here


----------



## MindySue

i was dying without mut!! im so happy its back.


----------



## KatJ

i know right. i was all over the internet looking for something to keep me busy


----------



## SqueeKee

Me too Mindy!! Talk about withdrawl huh?


----------



## Aprill

database crashed





Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm still confused about all these random problems up here


----------



## KatJ

I think its really interesting that we lost 2 days. Just seems random. I'm a dork!

I lost almost 100 posts so i gotta get busy


----------



## Aprill

haha, i just feel empty, lol that is a sad feeling to have about a website


----------



## KatJ

I KNOW! I thought it was bad when I had myspace problems...


----------



## Aprill

I never had a myspace problem, I am developing a facebook problem cause Kee bit me and turned me into a vampire!!!


----------



## KatJ

I'm not a big facebook fan. I guess i'm so used to having myspace.


----------



## Aprill

lol, myspace has never been a big deal to me


----------



## KatJ

Really? I'm one of those people that got hooked before it was huge. I think the main reason I like it so much is because it helped me get in touch with a lot of people that I kinda lost touch with.


----------



## SqueeKee

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never had a myspace problem, I am developing a facebook problem cause Kee bit me and turned me into a vampire!!! lmao April!!! Buahahahaah! You are part of my vampire army!




I used to have a myspace problem, but I'm all about facebook now! I just have to weed out my "friends" to get rid of the catty girls from highschool!


----------



## Aprill

I think there are two girls from facebook on my profile and they were nerds so they are cool


----------



## SqueeKee

LOL April! I swear, you crack me up every single day. I bet if I went back and looked . . . every single one of my replies to your posts starts with a great big "LOL"

Myspace just seems so obsolete now for some reason . . . I dunno, I just don't feel the same way about it now that I've tried facebook . . . and I'm a person who *really* held out before trying facebook. I used to be SO anti facebook, it's not even funny


----------



## KatJ

Anti facebook. Love it!

I dont know what my real problem is with facebook.


----------



## Jesskaa

I was _force_d to talk to mindy.. just mindy.. on aim.

Just kidding, I talk to her even when MUT is working properly.






i antiface book.

idk, if my friends are even on it.


----------



## MindySue

dang you girls are chatting it up..making up for lost posts i see.


----------



## SqueeKee

I used to think that if I tried facebook it meant being disloyal to MySpace, but my friend finally got me to try it. She said "Give to 2 days!". My the end of the first day I still wasn't too impressed, but by the end of the second I was hooked.


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anti facebook. Love it!
I dont know what my real problem is with facebook.

I know, cause facebook is cool and myspace is not and you are in denial


----------



## MindySue

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL April! I swear, you crack me up every single day. I bet if I went back and looked . . . every single one of my replies to your posts starts with a great big "LOL"
Myspace just seems so obsolete now for some reason . . . I dunno, I just don't feel the same way about it now that I've tried facebook . . . and I'm a person who *really* held out before trying facebook. I used to be SO anti facebook, it's not even funny





same. then the applications came and i was on board. actually i hated them at first till i found out what they were and some good ones.


----------



## KatJ

Aww, Aprill. I think you may have hurt my feelings.


----------



## Aprill

oh no


----------



## SqueeKee

Yea, you def have to sort the application by "pupular" lol!


----------



## KatJ

Its okay. Chris gave me compliments today so my head is all big and swoll. You cant hurt me... Nah nah nah nah nah nah

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif same. then the applications came and i was on board. actually i hated them at first till i found out what they were and some good ones. Maybe I'll try one more time tomorrow.


----------



## MindySue

chris is your husband or the baby daddy? i forget sorry.


----------



## KatJ

hahaha, its all good. baby daddy. i love how you're saying baby daddy now!


----------



## Aprill

baby daddy right?


----------



## SqueeKee

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its okay. Chris gave me compliments today so my head is all big and swoll. You cant hurt me... Nah nah nah nah nah nahMaybe I'll try one more time tomorrow.

Ooooh, what kind of compliments



Or are they the kind you can't post in gen chit chat?


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ooooh, what kind of compliments



Or are they the kind you can't post in gen chit chat?





Just general you look good, that shirt looks really good on you, checking me out everytime he thought i wasnt looking kinda compliments. You know, the ones that make you feel really good when you havent heard them in a while.


----------



## MindySue

haha you got me hooked


----------



## KatJ

I know right. I grew up going to a "black school". My ghetto just jumps outta me sometimes. And I just love saying baby daddy.


----------



## SqueeKee

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just general you look good, that shirt looks really good on you, checking me out everytime he thought i wasnt looking kinda compliments. You know, the ones that make you feel really good when you havent heard them in a while. Oh yea, I know the kind. I never get compliments





That's why when I got a few from some MuTers on my profile I was like YAY! *Happy dance*





lol


----------



## MindySue

im watching late night with conan..i love him

aww you never get compliments from your hubby kee?

youre beautiful! sexy too!


----------



## KatJ

Tvs on, but i'm not watching it. Craig ferguson is on though.


----------



## SqueeKee

No, hardly ever at all. When I get one I get suspicious





The other day he said my hair looked really nice but I'm sure he just said that cause it DIDN'T (I'd just dyed it and didn't like it) and he wanted to make me feel better because he knew I wouldn't like it





It's not that he don't care . . . it's just that he a man and he's dumb. LOL!


----------



## Aprill

Anyone see this yet? Reminds me of the sunsilk commercial where the chick broke her neck swinging her hair, thank god I am bald-headed. Hair is dangerous!!!!


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh yea, I know the kind. I never get compliments





That's why when I got a few from some MuTers on my profile I was like YAY! *Happy dance*





lol

Me either. My husband forgets that I exist. So, when another man gives me compliments, I'm just kinda like





Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif XYHswb_fRcQ
Anyone see this yet? Reminds me of the sunsilk commercial where the chick broke her neck swinging her hair, thank god I am bald-headed. Hair is dangerous!!!!

I saw it! I just couldnt stop watching it!

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's not that he don't care . . . it's just that he a man and he's dumb. LOL!

Aint that the truth!


----------



## MindySue

haha.

my bf always gives me compliments. im very thankful, he kinda worships me





ill give it another year


----------



## SqueeKee

Aww poor Beyonce, I feel bad for her






And yep! It sure is the truth! &gt;.&lt;

Oh Mindy, I remember when compliments were plentiful too! LOL!

What a wonderful time that was


----------



## KatJ

Oh Mindy, you make me wanna tell you to shut up!


----------



## SqueeKee

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh Mindy, you make me wanna tell you to shut up! LMFAO!!!!













Seriously, I'm LOLing right now . . . my hubby is looking at like I just lost my damn mind!








Haha, just explained it too him, he's LOLing too now!


----------



## KatJ

its the jealousy speaking.

I heart mindy


----------



## MindySue

haha.

well i've been with him for 4 years now, 7 in total of knowing him..and the compliments havent stopped yet.


----------



## SqueeKee

Oh I know, but it's still so incredibly funny. Another one for my facebook quotes methinks . . .


----------



## CellyCell

Kee, you talking about Facebook so much - made me go on and organize mines.

Had it for a long time but never fixed it up. Haha.

Im just looking for classmates right now. I see that Mins &amp; Ap added me, woop.


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha.
well i've been with him for 4 years now, 7 in total of knowing him..and the compliments havent stopped yet.

That is absolutely amazing.


----------



## MindySue

i will shut up. LOL


----------



## KatJ

Its all good. Makes me smile.


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kee, you talking about Facebook so much - made me go on and organize mines.
Had it for a long time but never fixed it up. Haha.

Im just looking for classmates right now. I see that Mins &amp; Ap added me, woop.

lol, just got the email


----------



## MindySue

it does?


----------



## SqueeKee

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Kee, you talking about Facebook so much - made me go on and organize mines.
Had it for a long time but never fixed it up. Haha.

Im just looking for classmates right now. I see that Mins &amp; Ap added me, woop.

I want to add you toooooo!!!
Oh and can I just say, you make the 80's look _awesome_!! Holy!!

You look like a 80's TV start in ur D2B


----------



## Jesskaa

I just walked downstairs to put the colors of paint i want in my room

&amp;&amp; my brother was down there cooking and he was like "picking paint out at one thirty in the morning?" and im just like.. "your heating up left over meatloaf. okay."

i dont know what you all are talkin about.


----------



## KatJ

meatloaf..... I LOVE meatloaf. I gotta go warm something up now, I'm starving.


----------



## CellyCell

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I want to add you toooooo!!!
Oh and can I just say, you make the 80's look _awesome_!! Holy!!

You look like a 80's TV start in ur D2B





Aw, thanks Kee.
I guess you can type in "Celia Annabelle Z" to find me.


----------



## Jesskaa

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif meatloaf..... I LOVE meatloaf. I gotta go warm something up now, I'm starving. I like it covered in ketchup.


----------



## MindySue

haha jess!


----------



## SqueeKee

Woot! Added!


----------



## MindySue

well im going to bed. im sad i didnt get to talk to my boyfriend much today. and that my phone is broken so i couldnt talk to him on the phone either.

wah!!

goodnight girls.


----------



## KatJ

Whenever I get it from Cracker Barrel I completely cover mine too.


----------



## Jesskaa

night mindy!

better luck tomorrow.

omg, Cracker Barrel.

i freaking love that place.


----------



## SqueeKee

Nite Mindy!!!


----------



## KatJ

Night Mindy. Sweet dreams !!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well im going to bed. im sad i didnt get to talk to my boyfriend much today. and that my phone is broken so i couldnt talk to him on the phone either.
wah!!

goodnight girls.

im sorry to hear that






that suck

ronnen didnt calld me the last 2 days

i wanted to call him but i dont know in whice time he workin this week

all i know is that we will meet tomarrow or the day after that


----------



## Aprill

Night mindy


----------



## Jesskaa

I made time to call my boyfriend when i was at the carnival.

we talked for like 5mins, but it was enough.


----------



## KatJ

That sucks Michal.

Its 2 am and I'm making toast.


----------



## michal_cohen

yes just to hear his voice





cute pic' jess

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That sucks Michal.
Its 2 am and I'm making toast.

its 9 at the morning in here and i just woke up

its so conpuzin cus i dont know what we are and when he dosnt call i dont know what to think


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks.


----------



## SqueeKee

3:30am here and I'm starving . . . too lazy to make something tho





That does suck Michal



*hugs*


----------



## KatJ

Michal, sometimes boys are stupid and they dont realize they hurt us


----------



## Aprill

It is 12:57 here, and I am having nasty filthy sex with a piece of Italian Cream cake :S


----------



## KatJ

Cream cake.

Thank goodness I dont have any money, cause ya'll are making me wanna go grocery shopping.


----------



## Jesskaa

its 1:57am.

And im sitting here all dolled up and pretty. haha.

and making over my myspace.

and idk, what else.

talking to you all obviously.


----------



## SqueeKee

Ughh I'm so hungry





This must be payback to the egg comments, huh April?


----------



## Aprill

haha YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SqueeKee

Well ladies, I only went to bed at 5pm, then woke up again at midnight . . . I'm beat. Think I'm a go for a nap! ttyl!


----------



## Aprill

ok Kee TTYS!! I think I am going to go to bed too, I have had my mut fix for the night


----------



## Jesskaa

night kee.

I went to bed at like 6am yesterday.

night aprill.


----------



## michal_cohen

have a great sleep

everyone


----------



## Ricci

You gotta try Facebook it bnow has applications its sweet way better then myspace

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Really? I'm one of those people that got hooked before it was huge. I think the main reason I like it so much is because it helped me get in touch with a lot of people that I kinda lost touch with.


----------



## michal_cohen

im goin to clean

clean clean clean


----------



## Ricci

dammit Im all alone


----------



## Jesskaa

im here.

on and off.


----------



## michal_cohen

me too

im so lazy

bucuse he didnt call igot the feeling that we will not meet and i dont have the will to clean


----------



## Ricci

I'm tired Michal Ill chat w/ u tomorrow hun


----------



## michal_cohen

no pro have a great sleep





jessica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

hii.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hii. i love that song too
"big girls dont cry"

i guss im not a big girl

hahaahahah


----------



## SqueeKee

Well, I couldn't sleep &gt;.&lt;

Hi gals!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Kee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I couldn't sleep &gt;.&lt;Hi gals!

hi k
its so hot its hard to do anything

im clening and have short breaks in here


----------



## SqueeKee

Ew cleaning &gt;.&lt; I prolly should do that today too =/


----------



## Jesskaa

Im doing cleaning today.

cleaning on no sleep.

i wanna go to bed early, so therefore. i just wotn sleep.


----------



## michal_cohen

i just finished to clean my brother room

the livining room

and the wal way

now i need to do the kitchen amd the bathroom

thx god that my room is clean


----------



## SqueeKee

No sleep sucks. I can't seem to get my schedule back on track no matter how hard I try. I have to wash my floors today =/


----------



## michal_cohen

:s i hate to clean

im cleaning all day at work

and no one help me in here

my father leave all the dishes on the floor

and when things fall from his platte he leave them on the floor

and i got 2 dogs

what a mess.....

i so want to move out

the guy i met want to move out too

so if things will get between us we will move toghter... i hope

i want a small place

bathroom bed a pridgh

not much


----------



## Jesskaa

I figured if i stay up all night i'd be tired real fast.

i can stay up all night problem is... staying up the day.


----------



## michal_cohen

you right

:s

i had a sms ring and i tought its from ronnen but it was from the bank

im in minus

im s otired from cleaning i havent clean the kitchen and the bathroom yet

im just here chillin eatin grapes


----------



## Jesskaa

im making my to-list.

once my dad leaves the upstairs i can acutally do stuff.

&amp; my momma plans on starting my room a little bit.

were in the process of painting it she wants to finish it.

might do that today.


----------



## michal_cohen

sound cool


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah i got 3 more walla to paint.

and they all different colors!

and im painting my shelves and stuff black.

i think my rooms gunna be pretty decked out.

and im fixing up my computer a bit rite now.


----------



## michal_cohen

dont forget to post pic'

befor and after


----------



## Jesskaa

i will i already planned on it!


----------



## michal_cohen

awesome





i just saw the movie 23 and i didnt like it

its so hot im going to take a shower


----------



## Jesskaa

23.. with Jim Carrey?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 23.. with Jim Carrey? yup i didnt like it and i didnt liked spiderman 3 eiter

poor james pranko


----------



## Jesskaa

I want to see 24.

I like spiderman. i love spiderman!


----------



## michal_cohen

i love just the first movie

and i love the movie 1408


----------



## Jesskaa

i saw 1408 it was good.


----------



## michal_cohen

i saw it from the emuel

i bought duplex buy havent saw it yet


----------



## Jesskaa

ohh.

I really did make it up all night. shocking.

Now i just gotta get busy during the day.


----------



## michal_cohen

it will be hard

ahahahah

but as you said you have a lot to do like cleaning the room and stuff


----------



## Jesskaa

I know but most of that can't start til my mom wakes up.

who knows when that will be.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know but most of that can't start til my mom wakes up.who knows when that will be.






you cant wait, ha?


----------



## Jesskaa

i cannot wait.

i just wanna get my room DONE. and my room is so small.

i could get it all done in a day.


----------



## michal_cohen

my room itskinda small too

i have to clothst in him and the tv and a few shelfs for all my stuff

and i got a monikan dool named sonya

and my bad is a bad and a half size so i dont have a lot of room

but i bought this nice rug and i put a lot of fillow on it

a fillow that my mom maid and its look cute

cus the rug in brown and the pillow got a zebra stripes

its 10 at night so im going to my room my brother need to come here today so i wont be here later :s

i hope he will be gone when ill return from work tomarrow


----------



## Jesskaa

i ended up falling asleep at like 8am and wokeup at 3pm.

GOOSH!


----------



## MindySue

i got a call at 7 asking if i wanted to come in to work so i did..just got home at 3 had to take a shower cause it was so hot there and sticky and gross. i feel goooood now.


----------



## Lia

Hey ! I don't know if i mentioned it earlier, but my soap worked! It has an odd smell, but it's fine!


----------



## MindySue

thats cool


----------



## Jesskaa

do you get paid for that Mindy?

thats cool.


----------



## Lia

It is! I was afraid it wouldn't work ! It's still very soft


----------



## MindySue

heck yes i do. or i wouldnt have done it. lol


----------



## Jesskaa

haha i realized it was a dumb question after i asked.

lol.


----------



## Shelley

My cousin just phoned to say he is in the city now. He and his wife drove from British Columbia to my city in their huge motorhome The campsite they booked is too short for their motorhome, lol. So now he has to drive to the other side of the city, on the outskirts and find another place. He sounds dead tired. Loooong drive. I told him he could stay here for the night until he finds a place to park his beast, but he said no. I haven't seen my cousin for 15 years!


----------



## Jesskaa

aww why'd he say no?


----------



## Lia

Hmm... interesting i gotta say!


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww why'd he say no? I think he is tired and wants to park the motorhome and get everything hooked up...water, sewer, and electricity. He said he will call tomorrow. Probably a long day for him, all that driving.


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah that makes sense.


----------



## Lia

I'm unhappy right now


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm unhappy right now What's wrong Lia?


----------



## Lia

Mom - she's always picking on me - right now she says i'm fat


----------



## Aprill

you know you are not fat


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Mom - she's always picking on me - right now she says i'm fat Your not fat Lia. I know how you feel, my mom use to pick at me all the time.


----------



## Lia

Everyone says here at home that i look like a giant pear


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone says here at home that i look like a giant pear



I don't think you do! You posted pics of you and Bruno from your vacation and I think you look beautiful.


----------



## Jesskaa

im unhappy now too.

i just dont wanna talk about it.


----------



## MindySue

sorry jess





but if you want to talk about it we can..


----------



## Jesskaa

im sure we'll end up discussing it on AIM later.

and its going to be on AIM.

hinthint. haha.

Im kinda better now.


----------



## MindySue

haha.

okay


----------



## Jesskaa

mindy you should give me like 700 of them posts.

seriously.

because then i'd only have a few left til the big 5,000.

ya know?

haha.


----------



## MindySue

lol i would if i could


----------



## Jesskaa

lol. It would be cool if you could.; your post count got really high right before my eyes.


----------



## CellyCell

Heya guys.

How's everyone doing?

Just got back from shopping at Target &amp; Burlingcoat Factory.

Dropped some loot like no other, sigh. Might return some shoes I bought tho.


----------



## MindySue

im fine but blah im so tired.

got paid but havent bought anything, bummed that forever 21 dress went out of stock.


----------



## CellyCell

Really?

Gay. Aw, if I had the money atm - I would've given you the best RAOK gift ever. Going to F21 tomorrow and I saw the dress there.

We'll see


----------



## MindySue

umm i would love you. even more than i do now.

damn gurl. if you want i can pay you for the dress, if they still have it..if you have paypal.


----------



## KatJ

Ya'll should check this place out. I found the link in another forum and it looks to be pretty awesome.

Junior clothing for 15 dollars or less - dresses, skirts, pants and tops


----------



## MindySue

there some pretty cute stuff there! not that much variety though


----------



## KatJ

No, not a lot of variety, but I was blown away at the $15 pants.


----------



## CellyCell

Yeah, I have paypal.

I';; seriously check if you want it? Size small.. right?

I think my trip to F21 is cancelled tho for tomorrow.





But I'm going to the bigger one in SF.


----------



## MindySue

yep. small





you should take inventory and posts pictures of every single item they have. so i can go shopping 'with you' hahaha. just kidding.


----------



## CellyCell

Haha, right. And go back immediately because everything runs out and is out of stock within the hour.

Hopefully, the one is San Francisco - they'll have it.

I wont go until Monday tho. Haha. Pray with me.


----------



## MindySue

lol i will.

im going to bed. night yall.


----------



## michal_cohen

hey everyone

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mindy you should give me like 700 of them posts.seriously.

because then i'd only have a few left til the big 5,000.

ya know?

haha.

i wish i could give you some of mine


----------



## Lia

I don't know why you bother so much with your post count


----------



## MindySue

cause she wants to be in elite. you're a mod so it doesnt really matter


----------



## Aprill

There is really nothing to experience after Vid access queen


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cause she wants to be in elite. you're a mod so it doesnt really matter If you or she wants to raise your posts , a good way to do it would be writing more reviews, since 1 review = 2 posts! It's a good thing to review products- i just have one because i don't have many american makeup/beauty products.
Marisol has more than 20,000 posts


----------



## michal_cohen

hey ppl

whats up ?


----------



## Aprill

not much Michal, you??


----------



## michal_cohen

ha boring as usual

the guy i like didnt calld like 3 days (we know etch other 9 days)

he left me sms and said that he sorry

he calld today and we talked about an hour he said that he were sick

and i asked if he want to meet he said that he might go to a friend (and if he does we will meet tomarrow)

he said that he will update me

i waited 8 hours and calld him and he said right im at my friend

i just wantd to call you

how rude

he said i took with me another friend that live close to you so when ill return him home tomarrow ill come to see you

i really like him i know that we are just friends

i noticed that he goota this feeling problam

but its hard that i really like him and even found him attractive

and he see me just as a friend


----------



## magosienne

love that sig Aprill

gosh i miss Nuri !!

i'm listening to Hella Good form No Doubt, funny i prefer that music to Gwen's actual albums. i also dig her style, i could definitely not wear it but she rocks.


----------



## Aprill

Thanks Aude!! Gosh, no one is in here


----------



## MindySue

i dont really care about raising my post count. and yeah there is nothing to experiance but i think elite looks so cool - or i did until i got to it, now i could care less..hah but isnt the the way.


----------



## KatJ

nobody's talking :-(


----------



## Aprill

yeah I know Kat,


----------



## MindySue

i am..kind of.


----------



## Aprill

HAHA youre welcome Kat (facebook)


----------



## KatJ

Kind of.

I guess I am too.

Husband keeps bothering me to go to bed. But I dont wanna, I'm not gonna get any rest Lana is in the bed too.

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HAHA youre welcome Kat (facebook) That was quick!


----------



## Jesskaa

my room is hot.

and not like temp. wise.

ITS HOTTT.


----------



## KatJ

do you have pics Jess?


----------



## MindySue

whys he want you to go to bed


----------



## Jesskaa

no. not at the moment. but i will soon.


----------



## Aprill

Yeah that was fast huh?


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whys he want you to go to bed Cause he's in bed, and he knows I'm mad at him. And going to bed is gonna make the madness magically disappear.

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no. not at the moment. but i will soon. I wanna see, what colors did you end up going with?


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cause he's in bed, and he knows I'm mad at him. And going to bed is gonna make the madness magically disappear.



I wanna see, what colors did you end up going with?

my husband does that crap


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah that was fast huh? Girl, please... I barely even got back on MUT when you commented!


----------



## Aprill

lol


----------



## MindySue

im gonna miss my kitty so much


----------



## MindySue

well you know what they say..never go to bed mad.

i actually read thats its really bad to do that, you should try to resolve problems and never leave a problem unsolved for the next day.


----------



## CellyCell

I'm hot too. Cali weather is brutal. And I live east land... where it gets the hottest.

And I have to straighten my hair for 2morrow. BOOOO. I hate it.


----------



## KatJ

Well, its not so much that I'm really even mad. Just wanna be away from him right now.

Aprill, whatever anger doesnt go away as soon as you lay down, is supposed to be gone when you wake up too right?

Aww, Mindy, I'm sorry you're not taking your kitty.


----------



## Jesskaa

pink, orange, green and yellow.


----------



## KatJ

Now I'm even more excited. Those are pretty much my favorite colors.


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, its not so much that I'm really even mad. Just wanna be away from him right now.
Aprill, whatever anger doesnt go away as soon as you lay down, is supposed to be gone when you wake up too right?

Aww, Mindy, I'm sorry you're not taking your kitty.

If I went to bed mad, i wake up mad, cause i dreamed about it that night. Arguments here run over 2-3 days sometimes, cause I am still pissed. Thank God they are only once or twice every three months or so. But he (my DH) claims he never goes to be mad.


----------



## KatJ

ME TOO! If I go to bed mad you best believe I'm gonna wake up mad. And remain that way until you at least try to fix it.

This is hilarious, check out my horoscope:

It's good to have routines, but make sure you're not stuck in a habit you don't actually enjoy. Try mixing things up, and see how you like it


----------



## Aprill

ditto to that, I can hold a grudge for years of necessary, my mom saw someone that I hate and havent spoke to since 2002 and I had a flashback and wanted to chase her ass down,, Couldnt find her though :S


----------



## KatJ

HAHAHAHA! I understand that.


----------



## MindySue

yawn. im tired early lately. night people

i just got scared shitless from an add on the side of facebook..for skin walkers..you scroll over it and like a vampires face comes up..and makes a noise..and my volume was wayy up.


----------



## KatJ

Scary.

Good night!

I'm gonna try to go to bed myself.


----------



## Aprill

my son wont go to sleep, he threw his binky over the balcony, maybe I should have jumped with it


----------



## michal_cohen

have a great sleep everyone

i just woke up its 8:30 in here

im going to clean again

im going to meet my friend at the afternon


----------



## KatJ

No sleep for me, my mind is racing too much.

Michal, I'm glad he's coming!


----------



## Jesskaa

badddddddd jessica!

BAD BAD BAD BAD.


----------



## Aprill

what Jessica?


----------



## KatJ

??????


----------



## Aprill

lol omg i read your other post, u serious Kat?


----------



## KatJ

yeah. I am.


----------



## Jesskaa

this is the second night i've been talking to the same kidd, who i've never met in person but he goes to the school im going to &amp; he's super niceee.

and its just weird cause i've talked to him really late for 2 nights ina row.

and just bad.


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah. I am. wow, I am sorry to hear that


----------



## KatJ

The hardest decision of my life.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is the second night i've been talking to the same kidd, who i've never met in person but he goes to the school im going to &amp; he's super niceee.and its just weird cause i've talked to him really late for 2 nights ina row.

and just bad.

i think it super cool


----------



## KatJ

I know people probably think I'm taking the east way out. But I'm not. I've thought this decision out for many months now. And, I'm just ready to move on.


----------



## Jesskaa

idk.. whats going on with kat?

its not cool.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know people probably think I'm taking the east way out. But I'm not. I've thought this decision out for many months now. And, I'm just ready to move on. what ever you choose im with you


----------



## Jesskaa

nvm. i read whats going on. i felt left out. lol.

but Kat, i think your making a good decision.

I dont think its the easy way out.


----------



## KatJ

Thank you girls. It means a lot to me to have someone on my side.


----------



## michal_cohen

we are always here for you





just keep being strong


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah im just a post away! LOL.






but i ment that seriously.

i just said it outloud

and sounded like a complete loser.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeah im just a post away! LOL.





but i ment that seriously.

i just said it outloud

and sounded like a complete loser.

noyou will never sound like a loser

does the guy you talkin with on the pone know you have a bf?


----------



## Jesskaa

ehh i do sometimes.

were not talking over the phone its over myspace.

no, i enver exactly came out and told him.

but he never asked and it never came up.

but if he looked at myspace page he'd see i do have one.

so its not like a secrect.

i just too flirtyy.


----------



## michal_cohen

its ok flirtin is fun as long that they dont hurt anyone


----------



## Jesskaa

i guess so.


----------



## MindySue

im bacck..kinda.

jess, i do the same sometimes..talking all night and i feel guilty. its happened a few times. tyler is one of the guys hehe. ..it's bad i know.

but sometimes i just need new people to chat with. ill always love my bf in the end.

kat, i support you too. you gotta do whats right for you. i hope you find it too. (what will make you forever happy)

good luck on telling him, i cant imagine how hard it will be.


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im bacck..kinda.
jess, i do the same sometimes..talking all night and i feel guilty. its happened a few times. tyler is one of the guys hehe. ..it's bad i know.

but sometimes i just need new people to chat with. ill always love my bf in the end.

kat, i support you too. you gotta do whats right for you. i hope you find it too. (what will make you forever happy)

good luck on telling him, i cant imagine how hard it will be.

i must be old ppl then mindy doesnt reply my msges *tears*

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Thank you girls. It means a lot to me to have someone on my side.

good luck girl



hope things will go easy for you.


----------



## michal_cohen

im alone in here *cries*

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im bacck..kinda.
jess, i do the same sometimes..talking all night and i feel guilty. its happened a few times. tyler is one of the guys hehe. ..it's bad i know.

but sometimes i just need new people to chat with. ill always love my bf in the end.

kat, i support you too. you gotta do whats right for you. i hope you find it too. (what will make you forever happy)

good luck on telling him, i cant imagine how hard it will be.

i know the feeling you feel alone cus he is so far away so you flirt to feel good about yourself

i got a diffrent problams he isnt mine and when im flirt i feel like im a bad person

i only flirt with one guy

is the guy that i almost met 2 weeks ago

he lost my number and we talked on the net

he said that we must meet and that he loves me and ill be is futer wife and stuff

at first it was nice to read this but then i tought that the only guy i do want right now is ronnen and i dont care if friends is all that will ever be

i just care about him

so i dealted myself from the single site

its almost 1 in the afternon later (i dont know when)

ill meet ronnen

this is something that i dont like about him he like to desidad when we meet and he dosnt call an hour befor he come he call me when he next to my house so i dont have time to do anything

and sometimes i get ready hours befor and i just gettin tired ;p

yepppppppppp im the first in the 300 page





its 4:37 and he havent calld yet

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....

i dont know if i should be dress yet or not

and i dont want to call to bother him about it


----------



## magosienne

hi michal !!

i don't know him much, but if he hasn't called, just do something else. don't wait on a guy, make him desire you and wait for you instead.


----------



## Aprill

Never ever ever ever ever wait on a guy


----------



## magosienne

i'm tired of staying in front of my computer, so i think i'm gonna check where is the sanrio shop in Paris, and hope they have a cool bento for me.


----------



## michal_cohen

its 6 and he havent call

i wantto take a nap but im affriad that he will be here

thats it

im callin ...

he havent leave his friend from the other city

so i have like 3-5 hours

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

usually im goin to sleep at 9 at night cus i need to woke up at 5 and now its allready 6


----------



## KatJ

Do you know yet Michal?


----------



## Aprill

KAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




It is so boring


----------



## KatJ

APRILLLLL!!!!!!!

I see that. My daughter is driving me crazy. This boredom aint helping.


----------



## Aprill

Haha I was out all night searching for a binky in the bushes. :S


----------



## KatJ

Ahahahaha! I bet you were. How old is he?


----------



## Aprill

21months :S


----------



## KatJ

OH YEAH. Cant live without that paci.

Alana can't have hers during the day, but it helps her sleep, so I let her have it at night. I'm so bad. I still let her drink out of a bottle too.


----------



## Aprill

Oh no , no bottle he is drinking out of a cup


----------



## KatJ

She doesnt like sippy cups. She'd rather drink out of a regular cup or a regular bottle. But, her routine involves her going to bed with a bottle. Therefore, we still kinda stick to it. Dont tell anybody though. Its a secret.


----------



## Aprill

haha i wont tell, I did my daughter like that, now she is sucking her thumb


----------



## michal_cohen

its 7:36

he said that he will call when he leave tel-aviv (its the city where is friend live)

its takes 2 houres to get here from there

and he didnt calld yet

im here with mu on

i think ill go to take off my mu and to wear home clothes

and when we will meet this is how he will see me

what he think i am?

i told him that im goin to hung out with some friend and that i dont know when ill return

so he was despointing and said oh really

and i said ill hope ill be at home when youl call

i lied

im bad

but i want him to feel how he makes me feel

and we only know etch other for 11 days

i dont know why i like him so much

it just that when im with him i feel good and sexy

i feel like he see me the way i am and i feel so free

its funny that lately when i chance my profile i thinking about him

and now i found this:











i dont know if im in love i just found thoes and tought to cher











ronnen calld he is too tired he is goin to sleep

blha on him


----------



## MindySue

aprill is right about never waiting on a guy.


----------



## michal_cohen

but we were sepous to meet so what could i do ?


----------



## Shelley

I have a hangover, lol. I don't drink that much but was at my cousin's barbeuque last night and drank 4-5 coolers. I feel sort of sluggish and keep drinking water.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a hangover, lol. I don't drink that much but was at my cousin's barbeuque last night and drank 4-5 coolers. I feel sort of sluggish and keep drinking water. im sorry you got that feeling

but its good to drink sometimes





that cute:


----------



## magosienne

cute !!

they didn't have bento boxes at the sanrio shop



, the woman didn't even know what it was. but i found a cute watch instead, and bought myself a cute blue notebook. expensive shop though, and they didn't have much HK stuff for a specialised shop. i think i'll be back to the other one, at least this one has cute hair stuff.

lo, i can't help but laugh, i'm seriously pursued by MAC shops, i was walking in the street, just before entering the shop, and i saw the familiar logo with the following message "new MAC store, opening in august 2007"





how come everywhere i go there's one?


----------



## Ricci

I know u want nothing but honesty so Ill say it now

Michal I think your trying to hard to find a boyfriend

men are easy to scare away

Remember what I said about the right man will appear when u are least expecting it


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know u want nothing but honesty so Ill say it nowMichal I think your trying to hard to find a boyfriend

men are easy to scare away

Remember what I said about the right man will appear when u are least expecting it

ditto, the more persistent you are with a man, the better the chance that he will run


----------



## MindySue

Ita.


----------



## Ricci

April! Im getting the extensions on TUES!!

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ditto, the more persistent you are with a man, the better the chance that he will run




ITA? Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ita.


----------



## MindySue

I totally agree


----------



## Ricci

Ohhhhh TYVMIDK hehe

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I totally agree


----------



## magosienne

lol ! indeed, ITA !!


----------



## Ricci

EXT on TUES AAIIIIEE!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know u want nothing but honesty so Ill say it nowMichal I think your trying to hard to find a boyfriend

men are easy to scare away

Remember what I said about the right man will appear when u are least expecting it

yes i do





fromnow ill just dont care anymore

we will be just friends that will meet in the weekend


----------



## Aprill

neato!

you doing the colors I suggested?


----------



## michal_cohen

i just found this one

its cute;


----------



## Ricci

main dark hair almost black /streaks light brown sweet combo YIPPY

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif neato!you doing the colors I suggested?


----------



## daer0n

i have that pic ^^ on my profile on facebook

Michal, how come you're wasted? LOL

Hi everyone btw


----------



## Aprill

ok ok cute


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have that pic ^^ on my profile on facebookMichal, how come you're wasted? LOL

Hi everyone btw





long story ill pm you if you got time


----------



## Ricci

Ill show everyone when its done hopefully

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok ok cute


----------



## magosienne

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyy

Nuriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ricci

Nuri here? i dint see her post?


----------



## Aprill

cool Ricci!


----------



## michal_cohen

she havent got avatar :s

we missed you


----------



## Ricci

Ohh maybe thats why i dint see her lol


----------



## michal_cohen

i found lots of cutes comments so i tought to post them here


----------



## Ricci

I dont agree with drunken words are sober thoughts

thats not always true


----------



## daer0n

Hey Mag! *hugs*

how are you?





yup im here Ricci, im a ghost muahaha, watch out


----------



## Ricci

AIEE! The NuriGhost!! hey guesswhat? Im getting extensions on TUES!!

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey Mag! *hugs*how are you?





yup im here Ricci, im a ghost muahaha, watch out


----------



## magosienne

i'm fine, and you?

it's great to see your ghost


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont agree with drunken words are sober thoughts thats not always true





i agree too

i was drunk once from alchol candies and i saw strangh things

i told my bf at the time that i dosnt really love him and stuff

but i really loved him

from than im not drink alchol or eating alchop candies

altho i likes the rom once


----------



## daer0n

Hmm, neato, extensions, where did you get them from? arent they too expensive? 

Hiya Mag! glad to know you're doing well, missed ya tons too





getting drunk isnt good


----------



## michal_cohen

tell me about it

last week my friend was drinkin with his friends and he came to me later

and he got this strangh look in his eyes

and everything he said sound wired


----------



## Ricci

Can be ... but my friend is a hairdresser





Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hmm, neato, extensions, where did you get them from? arent they too expensive? 
Hiya Mag! glad to know you're doing well, missed ya tons too





getting drunk isnt good


----------



## michal_cohen

its funny that sometimes you think that no one ever felt like you and than you found that some ppl did

like this comment






Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Can be ... but my friend is a hairdresser



thats cool





where is jessica?

she usually here in that hour


----------



## Ricci

i dunno but Mindy got all quiet all of a sudden


----------



## Aprill

Mindy is not online I think


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dunno but Mindy got all quiet all of a sudden



i saw that jessica is on .....


----------



## Jesskaa

im hereee but i slept all day.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im hereee but i slept all day. like you

i need to go to sleep soonits almost midnight and i need to wakeup at 5


----------



## Jesskaa

my momy woke me up by asking me what i want for dinner. lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

haha

your thread is goin to bit tyler's


----------



## daer0n

im confused michal, you have a bf again or just a friend that youre in love with?


----------



## michal_cohen

im pming you

you can say that his a friend


----------



## magosienne

i finally found my organic face scrub and now i'm gonna try it


----------



## michal_cohen

hahahh


----------



## magosienne

looool !!

tried my face scrub. love it.

i'm out of coconut oil




and i don't dare ordering some more because i know i'm gonna spend a fortune in EO, oils and other stuff for homemade lipbalms.


----------



## michal_cohen

:s that too bad

im goin to sleep its almost 1 at night so i only have 4 houres to sleep

see you tomarrow when ill return from work


----------



## Ricci

what brand is it Mag?


----------



## magosienne

good night michal !!

it's called Cattier.


----------



## MindySue

i had to work ricci! i prob shoulda said bye first..hehe


----------



## Ricci

Thats ok!

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i had to work ricci! i prob shoulda said bye first..hehe


----------



## MindySue

whats going on?

i hate my boss..shes a *****..well shes not even my BOSS shes just the cook at night and shes such a faker..she always acts so nice to me but says shit to everyone else. like she told the other cook not to let me train the new person because i talk too much. wtf.

and then she doesnt let me do certain jobs and now i realise its probably because she thinks i talk too much. she puts everyone on the same job every day and it pisses me off. like she puts my friend lindsay on wrapping silverwear everyday, the easiest job, because she thinks shes a dumbass, how rude, and then makes me be in the dishroom every night which is a pain in the ass especially when it's hot. it's a lot more work than wrapping silverwear.

anyways tonight nate a coworker said that the food line was moving rather fast, and she turns to him and says 'thats because mindy has no one to talk to' and im not an idiot, i know what she said. what a ****in *****. i wish i woulda said something to her. but im gone in a month so what do i care.

not to mention i go JUST as fast if im talking or not.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whats going on?
i hate my boss..shes a *****..well shes not even my BOSS shes just the cook at night and shes such a faker..she always acts so nice to me but says shit to everyone else. like she told the other cook not to let me train the new person because i talk too much. wtf.

and then she doesnt let me do certain jobs and now i realise its probably because she thinks i talk too much. she puts everyone on the same job every day and it pisses me off. like she puts my friend lindsay on wrapping silverwear everyday, the easiest job, because she thinks shes a dumbass, how rude, and then makes me be in the dishroom every night which is a pain in the ass especially when it's hot. it's a lot more work than wrapping silverwear.

anyways tonight nate a coworker said that the food line was moving rather fast, and she turns to him and says 'thats because mindy has no one to talk to' and im not an idiot, i know what she said. what a ****in *****. i wish i woulda said something to her. but im gone in a month so what do i care.

not to mention i go JUST as fast if im talking or not.

we all have stupid ppl at work

its so hot hot i cant sleep

its 3:37 at night


----------



## SqueeKee

Ugh. What a jerk, Mindy. That sucks.

It's hot here too Michal. 10:30pm, and I'm about to pass out at the keyboard . . . =/


----------



## michal_cohen

:s

its 4 now i think ill try to sleep the hour who left befor ill go to work

see you all later


----------



## MindySue

grrrrrrrr.

im thinking of making soup


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whats going on?
i hate my boss..shes a *****..well shes not even my BOSS shes just the cook at night and shes such a faker..she always acts so nice to me but says shit to everyone else. like she told the other cook not to let me train the new person because i talk too much. wtf.

and then she doesnt let me do certain jobs and now i realise its probably because she thinks i talk too much. she puts everyone on the same job every day and it pisses me off. like she puts my friend lindsay on wrapping silverwear everyday, the easiest job, because she thinks shes a dumbass, how rude, and then makes me be in the dishroom every night which is a pain in the ass especially when it's hot. it's a lot more work than wrapping silverwear.

anyways tonight nate a coworker said that the food line was moving rather fast, and she turns to him and says 'thats because mindy has no one to talk to' and im not an idiot, i know what she said. what a ****in *****. i wish i woulda said something to her. but im gone in a month so what do i care.

not to mention i go JUST as fast if im talking or not.

wow i would blow a huge load of Sh*t on her face on the day i leave . i cant stand ppl like that.


----------



## MindySue

well im coming back to work for breaks and stuff so i gotta be professional lol.


----------



## Shelley

That sucks Mindy. I hate bad co workers/bosses.

I think my hangover is almost gone, lol. I drank 5 coolers last night, not use to drinking that much. Oh well I learned my lesson.


----------



## Aprill

oh my, winecoolers?


----------



## Ricci

those are hard on the tummy

I found that out in 1987


----------



## Jesskaa

holaa


----------



## KatJ

hi!!!!!!


----------



## Jesskaa

hi!


----------



## KatJ

so, are you still feeling bad about talking to myspace guy?


----------



## Jesskaa

yes.







cause were still talking and have been since like 9 and its 11.


----------



## KatJ

WELLLLL, I dont think you should feel bad.

You're young, and not married. My only advice is this, if it's something you wouldnt want your boyfriend doing, you probably shouldnt be doing it yourself.


----------



## Jesskaa

I know, thats great advice and thats what i keep telling myself.

then i feel stuck when i realize that i acutally enjoy talking to this boy.

and its like converstation, we mostly talk about how he likes bmx and stuff and we get kinda flirty at some points.

but i wouldn't want my bf talking like this.

so i do feel bad.


----------



## KatJ

I understand. Its going really good, a nice friendly conversation... Then all of a sudden theres flirtation going on.

Us girls and our crazy head/heart arguments.


----------



## Jesskaa

but i did mention to this boy that i do have a boyfriend.

so, its not liking im hiding that i have a boyfriend.

idk, i keep making up excuses for me to talk to him.

which is even more worse.


----------



## KatJ

Its good that you're not hiding anything from him. Does your boyfriend know?


----------



## Jesskaa

my boyfriend knows this much.

- i've never met this kid

- that he lives in my town

-he's friends with my bestfriends little sisters

-i talk to him about bmxig for the most part.


----------



## Shelley

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh my, winecoolers? Vodka coolers, lol. My stomach is okay, just have a headache, groggy.


----------



## KatJ

Well, it sounds to me like everybody knows about everybody and you have nothing to feel bad about.


----------



## Jesskaa

yeahh but my boyfriend doesn't know.. for the past 3 nights ive been talking to this boy on myspace til like 3am or more.

i dont know why, but it makes me feel kinda bad.


----------



## KatJ

I had the same problem earlier this year. I was talking to a guy on myspace that I had met a while back. We speant hours talking to each other. Husband knew that we were talking, and he knew that we had met, but he didnt know how flirtatious this guy was. Or how much I loved the way he complimented me and made me feel beautiful.


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah.

im sorta in that boat. buttt im not married.

i just like talking to this boy because welll.. he wants to talk to me, i mean so does my bf no doubt about it but my bf cant think of things to keep the converstation going.. this boy can.. so our converstations end up being so long about absolutly nothing!


----------



## KatJ

Hahaha! That is absolutely normal. It's okay to just be friends with a boy. I love talking to my best friends husband because we have a lot of the same interests, and yes we get flirty with each other sometimes. But its only because we are so comfortable with each other. My friend and my husband are both amazed at just how well me and the friends husband get along,


----------



## Jesskaa

i hope your right because im new at this stuff.

lol, i dont know whats okay and whats not.

i mean i know the obvious things, but otherwise i have no idea.


----------



## KatJ

Its okay. Experience is the only way to learn.


----------



## Jesskaa

i know. i know.

its thundering out,.


----------



## KatJ

Summer storms. We've had a lot this last week.

I'm thinking about making something, but I dont know what I wanna make.


----------



## Jesskaa

cake?


----------



## KatJ

Thats the best idea ever. If I had the ingredients, I would totally be in my kitchen right now.

I was thinking more along the lines of crafts. I keep looking at my beads, and yarn, and fabric.

I wish I could cook right now though. I havent set my kitchen up how I want it yet, and it just irks me to cook in there more than I have to.


----------



## Savvy_lover

hiii





i say mmu . u can use that for long

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thats the best idea ever. If I had the ingredients, I would totally be in my kitchen right now. 
I was thinking more along the lines of crafts. I keep looking at my beads, and yarn, and fabric.

I wish I could cook right now though. I havent set my kitchen up how I want it yet, and it just irks me to cook in there more than I have to.

yea make teh cross i made at work !!!


----------



## KatJ

Hmm, thats not a bad idea Max.

that cross sounds like a pretty good idea.


----------



## Aprill

me tired


----------



## KatJ

aww aprill. Go to bed?


----------



## daer0n

me bored -_o


----------



## KatJ

hi nuri!


----------



## Aprill

nope, I am tired cause i am bored


----------



## KatJ

I went to bed at noon today. And I felt like shit, so I stayed in bed till 9.

Now I feel bad cause I wasted a day.


----------



## Aprill

lol, I took a nap but was rudely disturbed


----------



## daer0n

Hi Kat!

yup, im bored too, i dunno what to do, everything is booring *yawn* and my husband is sleeping -sigh- hmm..what to do, what to do...


----------



## KatJ

Well, excuse me ladies while I make me a pair of earrings.


----------



## Jesskaa

i need to fix my eyebrows and like fix myself up a bit. haha for tomorrow.


----------



## daer0n

nice! you make jewellery Kat? awesome, i used to make it too, i dont know where they would sell stuff like that here though, and ive heard its too expensive


----------



## MindySue

mmk ladies. i just told jess this but i need your opinion.

a while ago i decided i was going to just use minerals and i gave my mom like 10 mac blushes when i was cleaning out my regular makeup. well recently i decided i wanted to use mac again and i saw them in her bathroom and fell in love all over again. i proceeded to take all of them back but 1 that i didnt really like. i feel guilty about it, but they were mine in the first place..and she never uses makeup, maybe once every few months..and even then she cant tell the difference between mac and cover girl. plus she like ABUSES THEM! you should see her makeup brushes..theyre like all deformed from her bearing down so hard into the blushes. i had to clean them off cause they were all gross..she doesnt take good care of my expensive blushes! she probably wont even care but i feel kinda guilty, did i do the wrong thing?? also she just keeps stuff cause shes a pack rat..and hates to throw anything away. i also took my sisters 2 chanel blushes that she gave my mom cause she didnt want them..and i had them first but then i gave them to her too.

i really dont think she will care but i kinda feel guilty anyways. like im stealing.


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nice! you make jewellery Kat? awesome, i used to make it too, i dont know where they would sell stuff like that here though, and ive heard its too expensive



I do! I love it. I only make it for myself though. I dont have the patience to make it for selling. One day I'll make a thread with some of the random stuff I have made.

Mindy, maybe you should have just asked her? You know? Kinda like, you hate to see the stuff wasting away and you'll put it to good use.


----------



## daer0n

i dont think there is anything wrong with that Mindy?

i used to give stuff to my mom and she would never use it, either clothes or makeup and i would take it back, she didnt mind, she wouldnt use it so after all it wasnt really a loss for her, i dont think you should feel guilty, theyre in better hands anyways, and if she doesnt ever use them why have them?


----------



## Jesskaa

jess already gave her lovely opinion.


----------



## daer0n

That would be nice Kat, i would love to see the stuff that you make, i love jewelry! even more if its hand crafted and all that.


----------



## KatJ

Totally agree with Nuri. If she doesnt use em, she souldn't have any problem giving em up.


----------



## MindySue

well im gonna tell her tomarrow that i took em back, shes at work now and its 2 am anyways. but i mean some of them look used, but that would be once every few months..and the ones she used is the ones i liked best lol.


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well im gonna tell her tomarrow that i took em back, shes at work now and its 2 am anyways. but i mean some of them look used, but that would be once every few months..and the ones she used is the ones i liked best lol. LOL! Naturally.


----------



## MindySue

aha..sooo

did you have the talk with your hubby yet?


----------



## KatJ

No. I was in bed when he got home. When I got up I cooked and then he went to bed after eating cause he had a headache.


----------



## MindySue

ah i see


----------



## KatJ

Its not one of those conversations that will be over in 10 minutes, you know?


----------



## MindySue

yep. gotta make a special time for it.


----------



## KatJ

I gotta head to bed. My allergy medicine is kicking my butt.


----------



## MindySue

night kat!


----------



## CellyCell

Bloop Bloop


----------



## Ricci

Hi Celly!

Hi Cellyyyyyy

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Bloop Bloop


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. Hey, Ricci.

Ah Hoot Ah hoot.

Ever watch 300?

I keep saying their little battle cry... especially when I see a hottie:

"Ah HOOT, Ah HOOT!"


----------



## MindySue

lol. i have no idea what youre talking about because i havent seen it but it's amusing none the less.


----------



## Ricci

Watch 300 is that a TV show I dont watch TV

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha. Hey, Ricci.
Ah Hoot Ah hoot.

Ever watch 300?

I keep saying their little battle cry... especially when I see a hottie:

"Ah HOOT, Ah HOOT!"


----------



## MindySue

its a pretty popular movie silly ricci

lol

nighty night..so tired


----------



## CellyCell

Bloop. A movie.

Posting my FOTD.

Stay awake, Mindy. Haha.


----------



## Ricci

Hmm Im silly cuz im deaf?


----------



## MindySue

no cause you said it was a tv show and its a really popular movie, i figured everyone knew about it.


----------



## Ricci

Ohhhhhhhh Im deaf so I dont watch TV

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no cause you said it was a tv show and its a really popular movie, i figured everyone knew about it.


----------



## MindySue

completely deaf??

dont they have subtitles though


----------



## Ricci

half... not my TV has it




Its old Will purchase a new TV soon

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif completely deaf??
dont they have subtitles though


----------



## CellyCell

"This is madness....."

"No! THIS IS SPARTAAAA!"

Waaaah. That's what the movie will say in subtitles.... amazing flick.

Don't even need sound anyways... the men are delish there.

300 studs - shirtless? Yes, please.

Ah hoot, ah hoot.


----------



## Ricci

300 naked men show?


----------



## MindySue

lol..what


----------



## Ricci

celly said 300 no shirt men?lol


----------



## CellyCell

Movie!

The movie is called 300.

It's about spartans... so it's about Greek life back in the day.

The whole, Zeus and Hercules type of Greek life.

Anyways, the 300 men where those Toga outfits.







Anyways, Im hitting the bed soon...


----------



## Ricci

Ohh! ok


----------



## Savvy_lover

i m very upset about sth


----------



## magosienne

what is it ?

(lol 300 is a really great movie, i love it).


----------



## Savvy_lover

some years ago when i was in sweden a guy told me he liked me. i didnt be with him but instead i be with his best fd...

and i just got the news from him.. he is in love and dating a guy...

but hes still not sure if he is homosexual or not. i feel like if i be with him then.. he might not turned gay.

nth wrong with gay its just i feel like id id sth that changed him. i dunno i have no prob with homosexuality but its just sth i m used to . especially when i got to know this from a friend.

i m very confused if i didnt think it was sth i dont want to happen i wouldnt feel bad . but in deed i dun really mind a persons homo or hetero or not...


----------



## magosienne

i don't think this has smthg to do with you and smthg you did to this guy. simply there are some people who one day realise maybe they're gays and try to see if that works better. you can't say this wouldn't have happened if you have stayed with him, maybe that would have just delayed it, you could still have broken up after.

i don't envy him though, usually gay people aren't really accepted in the society. i have no problem myself with it, as long as someone's happy that should be it and nobody should criticise them.

one of the guys i was in class with with during my last year of high school "became" gay. i was kinda sad to hear he didn't find a girlfriend because he seemed to be a nice guy girls would love to date(though i refused myself to date him), but if he found someone to be happy with and love, good for him.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't think this has smthg to do with you and smthg you did to this guy. simply there are some people who one day realise maybe they're gays and try to see if that works better. you can't say this wouldn't have happened if you have stayed with him, maybe that would have just delayed it, you could still have broken up after.i don't envy him though, usually gay people aren't really accepted in the society. i have no problem myself with it, as long as someone's happy that should be it and nobody should criticise them.

one of the guys i was in class with with during my last year of high school "became" gay. i was kinda sad to hear he didn't find a girlfriend because he seemed to be a nice guy girls would love to date(though i refused myself to date him), but if he found someone to be happy with and love, good for him.

i agree


----------



## Jesskaa

my stomach is like blahh.

&amp; its cause im going to my boyfriends today.


----------



## michal_cohen

that sweet

the bf part

did you met his dad and mom yet ?


----------



## KatJ

I'm bored

and sad

and not motivated to do anything.

Ugh, I'm going back to bed I think


----------



## Aprill

I just ate the breading off a corndog i am not a hotdog fan


----------



## michal_cohen

why you sad?

i just returnd from work after 12 hours

all my boddy scream for sleep

and my brother want the comp

:s

ill be here later and read your answer....


----------



## Lia

I'm bored and i want my new lipsticks to arrive :/


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why you sad?
I dont know, honestly. I guess because I'm lonely, and I need to do soooo much around the house, but I just cant get myself to do it. Everytime I start doing something I think about how good my bed feels.

Here's my sleeping schedule since yesterday:

woke up at 8am, went back to bed at 12pm

woke up at 9pm, went back to bed around 2/3 am

woke up at 8am, and going back to bed soon

I'm wasting my weekend away by sleeping. And I dont work anymore, its not like I really need this much rest.


----------



## michal_cohen

i know what you mean

im feeling lonely too

and when im gettin up and doin stuff like cleaning

i think heck what the poinet no one will thank me for that

and the house will be messy again in no time

i just want one person who will appreceat me for what im doin

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm bored and i want my new lipsticks to arrive :/ love the new pic'

so cuteeeeeeee


----------



## MindySue

my moms pissed at me for taking her blush. oops.

but now im mad because it was mine anyway frigen payed like 20 bucks for each to them.


----------



## CellyCell

Oooo Mindy.

Didn't you tell her you payed for it?

That's what I do when I take back stuff I gave away. Haha. My mom gets super pissed too but I'm just like, "you know what? You're old. You don't need it."

Which ticks her off more - but at least she hands me my stuff back, just angrily. Haha.

Just ask her again for them back. Be like, "you're messing them up and I paid loads of money on them and I want them back. I'll buy you another set" and get her some cheap-o kinds from Walmart or Target.


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my moms pissed at me for taking her blush. oops.
but now im mad because it was mine anyway frigen payed like 20 bucks for each to them.

She got it from you or you gave her?


----------



## MindySue

Lia i gave them to her a while ago but I wanted them back,.

It's cool, she let me take them ..she just wanted the one she uses which is like my fave but oh well.

I put my minerals up for sale but I doubt anyone will buy them..I dont think enough people use the sale forum, it would work better in the mineral forum but it got taken down..sigh..ohwell


----------



## Lia

Hmm... interesting i might say. She didn't like that blush you gave her?

Tomorrow my driving lessons begin! Yay!


----------



## Aprill

Good Luck Lia!!!


----------



## MindySue

No she did..thats why she got mad when I took it back lol.


----------



## Shelley

Goodnight everyone! I'm heading off to bed, have a doctors appointment tomorrow. I hope she gives me a referral to see a surgeon in Toronto.


----------



## MindySue

nighty night


----------



## Lia

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No she did..thats why she got mad when I took it back lol. So that's a bit unfair with her, and a little bit selfish - why she can't have it? Just because you want it back doesn't mean you can't share.


----------



## pinksugar

my mum hardly wears any make up at all. I can't imagine her using anything that I have to be honest. Maybe a lipstick..


----------



## michal_cohen

when my mom was a live i didnt care when she used my mu i even askd her if i can try new looks on her

but i hated when she used my mu without asking

cus i love that everything is organized and she used to do such a mess

lol


----------



## pinksugar

aww, my bunny learnt how to jump up onto my bed today! even when he's on his back legs, the bed is twice his height! only bad thing is now he can chew on my window frame. He likes to take chunks out of the wood! bad rabbit


----------



## michal_cohen

he sound sooooooo cute


----------



## pinksugar

he is! but also v. Naughty!


----------



## magosienne

lol Rosie !

going to bed, read a book i borrowed at the library (pff, i alrerady read it, stupid me, but it's Anne McCaffrey so no prob




).

i didn't watch the end of my movie (The Eye).

and i finished Harry Potter this afternoon


----------



## MindySue

every time you post about your bunny i want one soo bad. i know i say this every time you talk about him but its killing me haha.


----------



## michal_cohen

i was wondering where this thread go

it was at the 4 page :s

its 2:42 right now and i cant sleep


----------



## MindySue

blah. wheres jess.


----------



## michal_cohen

its 4 and i just returnd from work


----------



## MindySue

ohyea she went away again ahhhh


----------



## magosienne

tired, sleepy, my order is late because one item i ordered is out of stock so they are shipping it to me later. except starting form tomorrow, nobody will be at home, so i'll have to go at the post office. i wanted to go at the library and see my best friend who's working there, but i'll only have time to stop by. sucks. but i'm seeing her next saturday





my mom asked me back some money she gave us (my bro and i ) while they were on holidays. i let slip i didn't use it all, which is true, and now she's asking for it back. no problem, the point is she had to add "you already have the social insurance money". well, only one part of it. she never asked for it, each time i told them i received some refund they said i could keep it. now that i know how i'm refund and how much, i can already write them a cheque.

like i didn't have enough of 7 hours dealing with social insurance stuff





pff, i'll also have to stop by the post office and buy some stamps, as i'm the only one buying stuff like that. i wonder how they will manage the little daily stuff when i won't be home anymore.


----------



## Lia

Sorry about that - i hate when that happens




But i'm sure tomorrow will be better (you'll find some hidden money you didn't know about)


----------



## magosienne

lol ! i wish i could find a treasure or a hidden dead grandaunt leaving me tons of money



.


----------



## Lia

I wish that too - but no luck!

My forehead is blooming with pimples


----------



## michal_cohen

:s no one is here


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wish that too - but no luck!
My forehead is blooming with pimples





lol ! how funny i nearly missed my bus this morning because i wanted to conceal my few pimples on my face


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol ! how funny i nearly missed my bus this morning because i wanted to conceal my few pimples on my face



hahaha


----------



## magosienne

glad i made you laugh michal !!

ok, oil on my dry ends, _done_ *note to myself : will you finally take that appointment at the hairdresser?*

eczema cream on my itchy patches, _done_

brush my teeth, _done_

applied my gel thing my doc gave me, _done_

apply my anti cellulite cream, _done_

apply lipbalm, _done_

wash my face, _done_

wheew, can ifnally go to bed, lol

ah, i forgot to iron the pants i wanted to wear tomorrow, too bad, i'll see if i can do that before oging to work.

my cat came in my room to sleep, she's so cute !


----------



## stacycal88

i &lt;3 this site. and im new. i dont know why i need 10 posts to check out the 60s makeup section. but iam determined





.hugs&amp;kisses.


----------



## Aprill

Good Luck!!!


----------



## CellyCell

Im thinking about doing a picture TUT.

Which colors should I do?


----------



## pinksugar

hey everyone!

celly do something with pink in it. Pink is hot. Or something smokey and grey! yar!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im thinking about doing a picture TUT.
Which colors should I do?

i would like to see green on you


----------



## pinksugar

I think green would look nice on her too


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think green would look nice on her too





thx

i tought that you will be mad at me cus i didnt said pink eiter

but i think she wear pink in her avatar ,no?


----------



## pinksugar

haha, but she looks HOT in pink! anyway she would look good in green as well, so it doesnt matter really.. in fact, she would look good in almost any colour


----------



## AngelaGM

I am going with Bryan and my step kids to visit PA and NJ to see our family and friends August 15 until August 23.


----------



## michal_cohen

yup with her face and her color

:s i envy

i can only wear gold and pink and sometimes silver


----------



## pinksugar

i dont know where either of those places are, but have a good time!

i dunno what colours i cant wear. Got to be careful with blue.. thats the only one i can think of right now


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am going with Bryan and my step kids to visit PA and NJ to see our family and friends August 15 until August 23. sound fun

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont know where either of those places are, but have a good time! 
i dunno what colours i cant wear. Got to be careful with blue.. thats the only one i can think of right now

i think you look great with all the colors

your sig remind me this:


----------



## pinksugar

awww, that is so cute! i love that picture



I will send it to my bf!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awww, that is so cute! i love that picture




I will send it to my bf! i have some more that i saved you want me to show you
i dont have so many

but i allsodid a thread with a cute once a long time ago i put them in the love fourm


----------



## pinksugar

I saw that thread. It was so sweet.


----------



## michal_cohen

here some more:



 

 

 





 

 

 



ill post some more in a few min'


----------



## pinksugar

cute! I should put one of the blinkies I've made as my signature


----------



## michal_cohen

this one funny:





Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cute! I should put one of the blinkies I've made as my signature








here some more


----------



## pinksugar

cute! i wonder if it worked. I added it. I made it myself


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cute! i wonder if it worked. I added it. I made it myself



where ?


----------



## pinksugar

here it is! yay


----------



## michal_cohen

thats cute


----------



## pinksugar

thank you



I like yours too


----------



## michal_cohen

thx


----------



## KatJ

HEY GIRLS!!!!! Just dropping in for a second. I'm feeling WONDERFUL today, for the first time in a while. Headed to town to do some fabric shopping. YAY ME!


----------



## michal_cohen

yay you

im happy for you

i want to see a new design


----------



## SqueeKee

Haiii! What's up Muters!!!


----------



## Aprill

Tired tired tired and happy for you Kee!!!




Your story made my day


----------



## michal_cohen

gotta run to work


----------



## Jesskaa

my thread.....


----------



## MindySue

your thread..


----------



## Jesskaa

my friend mindy...


----------



## MindySue

haha whats with you


----------



## Jesskaa

haha. nothing.

i was in a moment of.. "OMG IM BACK HOME."

cause i was going crazy.


----------



## MindySue

haha! yea i missed you as ususal...

how was the day with your boyfriend?


----------



## Jesskaa

hahaha.

we were sitting on the couch and all the sudden he goes..

"can i put my arm around you?"

and i like paused.. and said... "yeah."


----------



## MindySue

awww..haha.

what else happened


----------



## Jesskaa

haha.

nothing else reallly.


----------



## MindySue

aw no first kiss yet.

well i hope you had fun

!


----------



## Jesskaa

yeahh it was fun.

i think he's saving that. haha.


----------



## MindySue

If you're going to san francisco

be sure to wear some flowers in your hair


----------



## Jesskaa

dont worry im not going. haha.


----------



## MindySue

lol.

blah too hot


----------



## pinksugar

omg just slept on the floor for 3 hours! i feel terrible! my back! and I have all these dents in my skin from the rug I was sleeping on. LOL


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yeahh it was fun.
i think he's saving that. haha.

that is so sweet






Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif omg just slept on the floor for 3 hours! i feel terrible! my back! and I have all these dents in my skin from the rug I was sleeping on. LOL hhah

IM BORAD


----------



## magosienne

hey guys ! i started the day with someone yelling at me on the phone, thank goodness i didn't have time to loose my temper. that and i was coughing terribly and had a raw voice on the phone.

but i totally feel better now that my two orders have been delivered. they didn't even need a signature ! my brother was so curious and me so excited we both nearly destroyed the package





now all i'm buying this month are some fresh fruits and veggies as my parents are a bit short on money right now, my dad's birthday gift and maybe a book if it doesn't cost too much. i've deciced movies were too expensive and that i'd download them if i really wanted to see them. or wait til they're out on dvds.

going to bed, see ya later !!


----------



## MindySue

i just ordered a webkinz! i cant wait for it to come.. it's a yorkie


----------



## han

jessica has a boyfriend? congrats!


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks, han.


----------



## nad4321

ewww.. i had a early date today, where we were going to have to hang out around 10, i usually wake up at like 7(summer vacation and i still wake up earlly), but today i couldn't wake up and when he arrived here i had to get ready in a minute, since he had a cab and i didn't want the meter running.. I LOOK LIKE SHIT.. i look better when i go to school and this was a frigikin date... i hope he didn't care..


----------



## MindySue

if he is worth it he will think you look just as beautiful as always


----------



## Jesskaa

i agree with mindy.


----------



## pinksugar

my bf sees me without makeup anyway so I don't really care as much as I used to unless we're going out. I hate that feeling of not being as hot as you can be! but im sure you looked beautiful and he thought you were gorgeous


----------



## MindySue

guess what i just bought guys?







a two five pink train case!!

and a yorkie webkinz (they come with a code you type in online and it becomes a virtual pet you buy stuff for and take care of..like neopets!! im so excited..yes im 5)


----------



## pinksugar

oooh that traincase is sooo hot. I love it


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif guess what i just bought guys?
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20..._/mn001907.jpg

a two five pink train case!!

and a yorkie webkinz (they come with a code you type in online and it becomes a virtual pet you buy stuff for and take care of..like neopets!! im so excited..yes im 5)

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y20...anterns_/4.jpg

sooooo cute


----------



## glamadelic

kyute train case mindy! i would love to have one of those!

i never could get into neopets, but that pup is cute! matches your train case =)


----------



## MindySue

i got into it when i was 11 lol.

now i cant remember the password for my account


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i got into it when i was 11 lol.
now i cant remember the password for my account





you didnt wrote it somewhere?


----------



## MindySue

no i was 11...haha i quit at about 13 and havent tried since i was about 16 and just had no idea then.


----------



## pinksugar

haha, I didn't write down my password for one of my internet banking accounts. Oops


----------



## michal_cohen

:s too bad

i usually write on my closet and cover it with posters

if the account is in the bank you can gave them your i.d...


----------



## pinksugar

yes but for security you have to request to change it in writing... luckily i dont need to use online banking for that account


----------



## Jesskaa

i write on a notepad.

and go on with my day.


----------



## michal_cohen

thats good


----------



## MindySue

You know whats pretty sick? Game shows that give you thousands of dollars for answering questions, when so many more deserving people need money, especially starving children in other countries.

Yet I still watch them anyways, cause theyre entertaining.


----------



## pla4u

Hey Girls just checking in


----------



## MindySue

ladedada


----------



## magosienne

hi Paula !!

i'm listening to Hella Good, i love that song !!


----------



## michal_cohen

heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

i just finish eating

and now im going to play some videos games


----------



## pla4u

just checking the forms hows everyone today?


----------



## michal_cohen

im a lil pissed

cus ronen told me in the begining of the week that if he will not have plains we will meet in the weekend

we didnt spoke the last 3 days and today is the last day of the weekend

at least he could send a sms

and at work things going bad

they need to fire me cus i worked 7 month and than ill be amploys like 3 month and they hire me back

i think that until than illserch for another job

and in a lighter subject i talkd with a student last week and he want me to help him with hebrew and he will pay me

he is half franch half canadian

and he start to learn hebrew 3 years ago so we talks english hebrew france and some italian and greman

i know a few words

he is very nice

we had our first lesson last week and he said that im incredbell if i study all that english by myself ....

but he is kinda flirty and when we said goodbye he kissed my hand

i dont intreste in him in that way

i think that he is to old for me anyway he is almost 40

i prefer younger so we will have more things to talk about...


----------



## KatJ

sorry about ronen. I'm not sure what i think about him. I'm glad you found a way to make some money with skills that you have. that's really nice. That's so sweet that the guy kissed your hand. It's been a while since anyone has done that for me, but its always melted my heart.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sorry about ronen. I'm not sure what i think about him. I'm glad you found a way to make some money with skills that you have. that's really nice. That's so sweet that the guy kissed your hand. It's been a while since anyone has done that for me, but its always melted my heart. haha

yep i dont care about ronnen anymore

if he want to meet its ok but i will not bother for him anymore

i always buying things like pizza ice cream popcorn cake and stuff so he will know how much i care but now i dont care

the guy that i help him with hebrew is a real pervert i think

he hold my hand almost all the time and said that i have a great hands and he can tell from my hands how i kind and nice...

when he kissed my hand he said its our first kiss

i tought that he act like that cus he franch

but next time i tell him that its bother me

how your new shirt is going?

do you tought about any idea?


----------



## KatJ

ugh, pervert, i hate perverts. Well, I found this really cool fabric to make a dress out of, but I got pissed off because i cut it wrong. so i left it alone. i'm gonna give it a couple of days before i mess with it again.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ugh, pervert, i hate perverts. Well, I found this really cool fabric to make a dress out of, but I got pissed off because i cut it wrong. so i left it alone. i'm gonna give it a couple of days before i mess with it again. its happen

if you will not have enough for a dress you can do a top and a skirt like a set


----------



## SqueeKee

Good mornin every one


----------



## michal_cohen

hey why your mood is dead ?


----------



## KatJ

morning KEE!!!

Actually, Michal, I cut it wayyyy to big. That's when I decided to leave it alone!


----------



## michal_cohen

i understend


----------



## magosienne

incredible ! me who never wins anything, i've won a watch at Yves Rocher. i gave it to my mom, i've already got one i bought last week, a hello kitty watch (yes Mindy niark niark).

i also got two nice pendants, with donuts, one turquoise, one white. but i'm a bit disappointed by the size, and i knew my mom likes that stuff so i gave her those too.

i bought myself some sunscreen as sunny days are back.

didn't find any hairstuff(i was looking for small barrettes), claire's here has really crappy accessories, and expensive too, for the quality.


----------



## MindySue

michal why does it seem every guy you meet has to hit on you? i don't like that.

if it was like that here i'd be upset


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif michal why does it seem every guy you meet has to hit on you? i don't like that. 
if it was like that here i'd be upset

i am upset

all the guys that are hitting on me are guys that i dont like

i wish that i find a nice shy guy


----------



## CellyCell

I'm bored.

And it's taking me forever to read the last Harry Potter book. Haha.

Maybe because I'm on here so often...


----------



## Lia

I talked to Bruno's dad at the phone today! Funny thing, they have practically the same voice


----------



## MindySue

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i am upset 
all the guys that are hitting on me are guys that i dont like

i wish that i find a nice shy guy

and the guy you like should be one who doesnt hit on you, but is a gentleman and takes it shower than these guys wanting to marry you after one day.


----------



## CellyCell

Weird.

MindyHo. I nominated your ass... did you make a speech?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif and the guy you like should be one who doesnt hit on you, but is a gentleman and takes it shower than these guys wanting to marry you after one day. you are right
but im not rashing to anything right now ill give it time





in the mean time ill find a better job and start saving


----------



## pla4u

Hi gang...

Yea I am Sorry bout Ronen Machal and I agree the 40 year old guy would in my opinion be a bit too old for you.... I still say the right guy will come along ...just seems to take so very long to meet the right person somtimes Im rooting for you sweetie..


----------



## MindySue

ohyea haha ill go do that..

my second time


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you are right
but im not rashing to anything right now ill give it time





in the mean time ill find a better job and start saving

i nominated u u too


----------



## MindySue

shes already been MOTM max


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi gang...Yea I am Sorry bout Ronen Machal and I agree the 40 year old guy would in my opinion be a bit too old for you.... I still say the right guy will come along ...just seems to take so very long to meet the right person somtimes Im rooting for you sweetie..

thx



you are so awsome

i think that i need some time for myself befor ill meet the right guy

i want a better job and to start saving

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i nominated u u too



you are sweeti was a motm befor

but the fact that you tought about me means a lot to me


----------



## Kaylee

Here are some not so interesting things:

- The elephant is the only animal with 4 knees.

- In ancient Rome, it was considered a sign of leadership to be born with a crooked nose.

- Shakespeare invented the words "assassination" and "bump."

- If you keep a goldfish in the dark room, it will eventually turn white.

- Your stomach has to produce a new layer of mucus every two weeks or it will digest itself.

- The very first bomb dropped by the Allies on Berlin in World War 2 killed the only elephant in the Berlin Zoo.

- If one places a tiny amount of liquor on a scorpion, it will instantly go mad and sting itself to death.

Haha hope that was interesting enough.


----------



## michal_cohen

thx

it was


----------



## AngelaGM

I worked until 3AM and I am so addicted to MUT, I can't log off! LOL.


----------



## michal_cohen

just like me






i worked just 4 hour today :s

but at least i worked

look at my post number ahhahah


----------



## Shelley

Hi everyone.

Nice sunny day outside and luckily not 116 F like last week, lol. I think it around 80-85 F right now.


----------



## magosienne

hi ! today was hot hot hot, like 30Â°C minimum.

i went to a park with a friend and we walked, it was nice(lol usually though i really walk in the whole thing, not just the little thing we did, but that's okay). yesterday i bought some sunscreen, well used today. but i didn't have any cap or hat, and as a consequence i have a headache. i have tried peppermint EO on my temples and it really helps, but the headache is persistent



i hope i can sleep that night.

tomorrow i'm going to see Die Hard 4 with 2 friends


----------



## pinksugar

lavender oil can also help with headaches...


----------



## michal_cohen

hey everyone

i dont work today

i need to go to the bank &amp; stuff

its so hot outside


----------



## pinksugar

it's not that hot here but the sun was nice today. I went to uni.

We learnt about making latex moulds and plaster casts of fossils. It was quite interesting


----------



## CellyCell

Oooo. Cool.

I just finished reading Harry Potter. Perhaps the only interesting thing going on in my life right now


----------



## Lia

Cool - i liked that book


----------



## pinksugar

me too. It was so awesome! love the ending


----------



## CellyCell

I need to stop shoping. I just spent 100 on MAC today :S


----------



## MindySue

bet it felt good too.

i get paid wed. f21 all the way.


----------



## CellyCell

It felt okay - in the back of my mind I was like, "you NEED to stop spending".

I went to pick up my check and asked my boss when are we going back to work for the fall - he said end of this month. I hope so, I hope they don't lie to us and we actually start working in October or something because I can't handle that.


----------



## Jesskaa

im like never here.


----------



## pinksugar

man i swear i need to stop spending too. I dont even know where all the money goes. Id go on a no buy but i dont think i even realise it when im spending; how bad is THAT!


----------



## Lia

I gotta start saving, because in December probably i'll travel with Bruno to his home city but i'll have to pay for the ticket or for part of it, probably, because mom is a little broke right now, so i can't make her pay for everything.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I gotta start saving, because in December probably i'll travel with Bruno to his home city but i'll have to pay for the ticket or for part of it, probably, because mom is a little broke right now, so i can't make her pay for everything. it will worth it





i got to start saving too

but next week im going to zarra to buy some clothes


----------



## MindySue

im soooo pissed .


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im soooo pissed . why?


----------



## Shelley

Hello everyone.

Mindy why are you mad?


----------



## Jesskaa

whats wrong mindy?

do you say hope-ing.. like hoping? haha.

NO SERIOUSLY..


----------



## Annete

hello jesskaa...just watching two and half man.....boring.....


----------



## MindySue

i forget why..LOL


----------



## Jesskaa

hello.

haha, mindy.


----------



## MindySue

haha

im trying to find an outfit to wear for my boyfriends birthday next month.


----------



## Annete

Anything sexy??? Is there a party??? A romantic dinner??? help us girl!!!!


----------



## MindySue

he said he is going to cook dinner at his apartment. i dont know why HE is doing the cooking but im not complaining! i want something pretty, yet sexy..

i love these..


----------



## Jesskaa

I like them all but the last one.


----------



## MindySue

and no i dont say hope-ing like hoping lol


----------



## Annete

forget the pink and grey ones...im between the first and second one....how about the shoes Mindy??


----------



## MindySue

no idea ha.


----------



## daer0n

meh, Mindy went offline -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue

im here

you have an icon!


----------



## daer0n

Hi Mindy!

yeah, i was like the woman with no face lol

felt weird -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

im so bored, i wish i could do something exciting but my husband is sleeping! and my daughter too except for the littlest one -sigh- he should be the one sleeping first =_=

life can be so boring and sucky sometimes ;_;


----------



## MindySue

like what?


----------



## daer0n

i dunno, excting for me right now would prolly be eating pizza lol since i dont eat that kind of stuff anymore, go out with my husband for dinner at a restaurant, go out without kids! i miss that T_T uhm, i dunno, something like that, we dont ever do anything exciting together, even less with kids, it sucks &gt;.&lt;

we used to go out for coffee together at 3 in the morning, or stay awake all night listening to some radio show that we liked till the sun came out and then went for breakfast lol ---none of that happens anymore, did i mention that sometimes having kids sux? -sigh, dont get me wrong i love my babies, but not having quality time with my husband sucks big time too


----------



## MindySue

aww.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dunno, excting for me right now would prolly be eating pizza lol since i dont eat that kind of stuff anymore, go out with my husband for dinner at a restaurant, go out without kids! i miss that T_T uhm, i dunno, something like that, we dont ever do anything exciting together, even less with kids, it sucks &gt;.&lt; we used to go out for coffee together at 3 in the morning, or stay awake all night listening to some radio show that we liked till the sun came out and then went for breakfast lol ---none of that happens anymore, did i mention that sometimes having kids sux? -sigh, dont get me wrong i love my babies, but not having quality time with my husband sucks big time too





:s

im sorry


----------



## Jesskaa

im tired as heck.


----------



## michal_cohen

i bet you are

i saw that you were here all night


----------



## Jesskaa

yeahh i was. I didn't sleep until like 6am almost 7am and had to get up at like 10am.


----------



## michal_cohen

you cant sleep ?


----------



## Jesskaa

no. i was up most of the night talking to somebody,.


----------



## michal_cohen

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jesskaa

mhmh.


----------



## michal_cohen

i hope it was your bf missy

jk


----------



## Jesskaa

haha. no, acutally it wasen't. haha, it was other guy.

but, my bf and i talked pretty long last night too.






lol.


----------



## michal_cohen

hahah


----------



## SqueeKee

Bahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

Someone come clean my house for me, k?


----------



## Jesskaa

sure. if you clean my room? haha.


----------



## SqueeKee

One room? Hell yea!

I've got a 3 bedroom townhouse to clean &gt;.&lt;


----------



## michal_cohen

ill do it for both of you

it used to be my job now im at home until sanday

cus my boss hated me

booo hoo


----------



## Jesskaa

yess, just one room. haha.

all you really gotta do is hang up some clothes.

3 bedroom.

evil, i can't even clean my own room! haha.


----------



## KatJ

Kee, come clean mine and I'll clean yours.


----------



## Jesskaa

will get over here michal!


----------



## SqueeKee

LMAO! I have to wash two stories of hard wood floors, do 2 loads of dishes, sort laundry, make dinner, clean the bathroom . . . ughh


----------



## michal_cohen

i loooooooooooooooooove to wash dishes

its calm me


----------



## Jesskaa

i like to clean for other people.

sometimes i like to clean for me.. not usually.


----------



## KatJ

I Am Bored Out Of My Mind


----------



## michal_cohen

me too

when i buy a new clothes i love to clean all my closet

and sometimes i invite ppl to come over just so ill have a reason to clean the house

haahah


----------



## Jesskaa

Hey kat!


----------



## KatJ

hi Jess!

Michal, I used to do the same thing. When I lived by myself I kept my closet soooo freaking organized its crazy.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I Am Bored Out Of My Mind im tiredand feel stuck

thay will fire me from the job in2 month

so if ill want to quite they will not have to give me money

and if i want they can hire me again after 3 month

but in the meen time im searching for new job

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hi Jess!
Michal, I used to do the same thing. When I lived by myself I kept my closet soooo freaking organized its crazy.

i glad that im not alone in this

sometimes i feel like i need reason for everything


----------



## KatJ

Why are they firing you?


----------



## magosienne

why are they firing you Michal? something about your paycheck now that you're not a newbie anymore?

oh, btw, hey guys.

quick hello as i need to cook my lunch for tomorrow. doing it 5 days a week is sometimes annoying, but when i see what the others eat at work, it's worth it.


----------



## MindySue

cleaning dirty dishes makes me wanna vomit


----------



## magosienne

me too ! thank goodness we have a dishwasher !

but i still handwash the frying pans and the tupperware boxes (somehow we noticed the lids don't fit that well after a few times).


----------



## MindySue

you know you're a shopoholic when you have your 16 digit debit card number memorized and cant remember your 9 digit social security number for the life of you!


----------



## pinksugar

i used to remember mine but now I get it confused because they changed my debit number when my card expired.

The equivilant of a social security number in australia is a tax file number, which has 9 numers I think. I dont know it off by heart, but I only really use it for tax related stuff


----------



## Lia

Hey people!

I'm hunngry


----------



## pinksugar

me too.. I might get breakfast, but I'd have to get up and take my blanket off.. brr!


----------



## Lia

Hmm. i just had dinner




and fixed me a mango juice


----------



## pinksugar

haha, just to comment on the wardrobe organisation.. it's so weird, almost all of my wardrobe is really badly organised and everything is falling out, but my bra drawer and my underwear drawer are soooo well organised... they're all colour coded and folded, LOL


----------



## KatJ

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, just to comment on the wardrobe organisation.. it's so weird, almost all of my wardrobe is really badly organised and everything is falling out, but my bra drawer and my underwear drawer are soooo well organised... they're all colour coded and folded, LOL LOL! My closet used to be crazy. I'm such a perfectionist. It started out with like tube tops, then went to like halters and spaghetti straps, tanks, baby tees, regular tees, longsleeves, sweaters, coats. And each individual category was color coded too.


----------



## pinksugar

haha, thats awesome. I'd love to see a wardrobe like that.. I thought I was alone in my perfectionist ness


----------



## KatJ

Nobody ever believed it until they saw it. Everybody thinks I'm a really messy person, but it's only because I am such a perfectionist. If I can't get it perfect, I get mad and just leave it alone.


----------



## Lia

I like that too , but i can't manage to make it stay organised


----------



## MindySue

it's the opposite for me, drawers organized, bras/undies all over the place!


----------



## KatJ

I am so hot, and bored, and straight up ill that I just wanna scream.


----------



## MindySue

aw


----------



## CellyCell

Im bored as hell.

Asked my friend if she wanted to go walking in Walnut Creek outside mall.

Said no :

BAH. Nothing to do!


----------



## KatJ

Yep Celly, NOTHING!


----------



## CellyCell

I even get bored on MUT, *gasp*.

Haha. It's just, lame vacation.


----------



## KatJ

I know. Me too. Where did my life go?


----------



## MindySue

i woulda gone with you celly. we would have lots of fun.


----------



## pinksugar

meh I just slept the afternoon away. Now Im awake and want to do my assignment but its so booooorring. But I have like a bajillion due, so yeah.. I should start...


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why are they firing you? they fire everyone who worked 8 month

cus if ill work more than 8 month and they fire me they will have to give me money

and in this way they dont


----------



## MindySue

well that seems wrong....

im depressed with myself because I don't have enough money to buy all the things I want..how pathetic am I?? I cant even sleep because im thinking about it..


----------



## michal_cohen

what you want to buy?


----------



## pla4u

Hey people whats up?

Checking in to see whats up...


----------



## michal_cohen

everything is ok with me





ill be at homeuntil sanday so im a little bit bored

now i have time to post for all the time i didnt had the computer


----------



## MindySue

shoes and clothes.

but all i have money for is shoes.


----------



## michal_cohen

is better to buy clothes than shoes

i need to buy both too

i lost wight again :s


----------



## MindySue

nah, i dont have ANY shoes like 2 pair that i wear..so i really need some new ones.

i just never have enough for everything


----------



## magosienne

mom and i went shopping, we bought almond milk yum !!!!!!!!!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nah, i dont have ANY shoes like 2 pair that i wear..so i really need some new ones. 
i just never have enough for everything

so look for cheper things


----------



## MindySue

you dont get much cheaper than forever21.

it's not price its quantity..i need a ton of it to be happy.


----------



## magosienne

yawn, i'm listening to jap stuff, need to go buy some cds.


----------



## MindySue

i wish i was a millionare!


----------



## Jesskaa

yayy good job mindy!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you dont get much cheaper than forever21.
it's not price its quantity..i need a ton of it to be happy.

:s im sorry

what a bummer

its 21 and im sooooooooooooo bored

im goin to my anut tomarrow early at the morning soo i guss ill sleep early

naaaaaaaa

ill go to watch t.v


----------



## pinksugar

hey everyone.. what are you all up to?


----------



## Savvy_lover

bored very very bored

dun wanna do homework


----------



## michal_cohen

i think ill go to do an fotd


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i think ill go to do an fotd cant wait ~ and great avatar


----------



## pinksugar

I don't want to do homework either. I feel so lazy.. sigh


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't want to do homework either. I feel so lazy.. sigh lol i totaly understand ~ and my bf went to the chicago comic convention too ~ no one to talk to me


----------



## pinksugar

my bf and I were maybe doing something tonight.. but he never called. And when i called him, he said he forgot. He went down the road to his friends house. SO annoying, he has something to do tonight but I dont!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cant wait ~ and great avatar thx



ill be a lil beat selfish and ill say that i remind alyssa milano in the pic'

i look like her when she was a younger

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif cant wait ~ and great avatar i just post it in the fotd

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my bf and I were maybe doing something tonight.. but he never called. And when i called him, he said he forgot. He went down the road to his friends house. SO annoying, he has something to do tonight but I dont!



:s its not fair


----------



## pinksugar

I know! grumble!


----------



## michal_cohen

you should talk with him about it


----------



## pinksugar

well i cant. He doesnt have his phone, and I cant keep calling his friends phone.

My mum said he was probably having a good time and just forgot. That is ok, I understand, but common courtesy doesnt take long, does it? GRUMBLE!


----------



## michal_cohen

:s

maybe you should go out with friends or to go to sleep until he will call


----------



## pinksugar

haha i should



but then Id have to get off mut!


----------



## michal_cohen

i didnt ment it that way

im sorry

i just tought about things that help to short the time

mut is always good





you can play in the arcade


----------



## pinksugar

lol it's ok.. he called just now anyway





sleeping always helps when you're waiting for something, I think! except.. i slept this afternoon so now i'm not tired



I wont go to sleep until late tonight because I'm so awake! I hate that feeling!


----------



## michal_cohen

awwe

when he will come to you?


----------



## pinksugar

on monday.. it is 10:30 at night, and he lives 2 hours away on a train, or 1 hour in a car, so I will see him on monday as I'm working tomorrow.


----------



## michal_cohen

that cool

at least he close

sorry it took me so much time to replay im adding more images to my notepad


----------



## pinksugar

oooh I'll go and have a look!


----------



## michal_cohen

ok






im still adding stuff


----------



## pinksugar

I forgot to say I like your new avatar. You look very sexy! I might go to bed now



night night


----------



## michal_cohen

thx so much

you are very sweet

i tried to copy alyssa milano mu

here the pic





have a great sleep


----------



## magosienne

i love alyssa !! and i agree i love your new avatar !!!

i surprised myself : last night i went to bed at 10:30pm and didn't wake up until 9am, despite my cat trying to wake me up just so i can feed her.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love alyssa !! and i agree i love your new avatar !!!
i surprised myself : last night i went to bed at 10:30pm and didn't wake up until 9am, despite my cat trying to wake me up just so i can feed her.

thank you





so you had a great sleep

im going to sleep soon i hope ill have a good sleep too

if ill go now i could sleep like 5 houres


----------



## magosienne

i guess i was really tired. and i hard circles, good sing you need to go bed, lol !!

sigh, i have to take pics of my hauls and also swatches on my lily lolo stuff, but the batteries take forever to be loaded !!! and the camera won't work with others


----------



## dancexoxdance

hey! how's your weekend goin?


----------



## KatJ

Hi dance, how are you?


----------



## Aprill

Hey Kat!!!!


----------



## KatJ

HI APRILL!!!!

How are you?

I'm feeling that new sig.


----------



## Aprill

I am pretty good, you feeling better?


----------



## KatJ

Yeah, todays been a good day. Now we just gotta make it through his birthday.


----------



## MindySue

my hair has so many split ends..looking at it wet KILLs me. i duno why either i take good care of it.


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my hair has so many split ends..looking at it wet KILLs me. i duno why either i take good care of it. lol i never had splits not even after bleaching my hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> HEHEHE


----------



## MindySue

well you suck


----------



## KatJ

Know what else sucks? Having nothing to do and no one to hang out with on a saturday night


----------



## MindySue

thats my every saturday


----------



## CellyCell

Wow. Im extremely bored...

...I even arranged my room. Bah.

The highlight of my life. And tell me for why, I'm like looking at old photos/videos of the ex. Bad. I think because I'm bored... Sigh*


----------



## Savvy_lover

my bf didnt show up to talk to me damn !


----------



## KatJ

Being bored does that to you. I just made the baby daddy mad and he's not texting me back. Oops

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my bf didnt show up to talk to me damn ! Oh no Savvy! That sucks!


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Being bored does that to you. I just made the baby daddy mad and he's not texting me back. Oops



Oh no Savvy! That sucks!

lol wt did u do to him
ah hes up in chicago comic convention he said he would talk to me with the hotels computer but he didnt show up yet hes half an hour late already.


----------



## KatJ

I said something mean, that I meant as a joke and he took it personally. I guess maybe he's on his period or something.

Maybe it just got caught up in the fun, and he'll talk to you a little bit later.


----------



## CellyCell

Sigh* Boys

I wish I had a time machine...


----------



## MindySue

me too id speed it up to my bfs birthday when we will spend it together.


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I said something mean, that I meant as a joke and he took it personally. I guess maybe he's on his period or something.
Maybe it just got caught up in the fun, and he'll talk to you a little bit later.

lol hes on period ! maybe ~ just wait til he text u again





mm i think hes more like geting down to the hall late and ppl are already waiting in LINES. he never forgot about me becoz of other things .

and if he starts doing that i ll say byebye to him





Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif me too id speed it up to my bfs birthday when we will spend it together. his b day is very close to xmas so i hope if possible i want to fly over here on his b day


----------



## KatJ

He just did!

I didnt mean he forgot about you, I would never ever ever say that. I'm sorry if you thought I meant it like that!


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif He just did! 
I didnt mean he forgot about you, I would never ever ever say that. I'm sorry if you thought I meant it like that!

lol easy



no big deal
did he just beg for your forgiveness?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatJ

Of course not. He claims he knows I was joking with him. But I know I hurt his feelings. its all good though.


----------



## Jesskaa

Blahhhhh.


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Of course not. He claims he knows I was joking with him. But I know I hurt his feelings. its all good though. woo then its cool





Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Blahhhhh. bored jesskaa?


----------



## Jesskaa

no, just reallly. going insane.


----------



## Savvy_lover

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no, just reallly. going insane. lol why ?what happened?


----------



## MindySue

jess jess jess


----------



## magosienne

hey guys !!

bored, need to take my shower, apply makeup, hopefully my dad won't notice i borrowed his camera.


----------



## SqueeKee

Heyy!

I'm so tired! It's 6am and I still can't sleep


----------



## magosienne

how come? too much coffee? too much thoughts in your head?


----------



## SqueeKee

Well, it started the other day. Hubby and I stayed up late, and when I wanted to sleep in, something would always wake me up. Yesterday morning I only got to bed at about 7am, and the lawnmower outside woke me up at 11am. I couldn't get back to sleep. Then tonight I went to bed at about 11pm and an hour or two later I woke up with a nitemare and couldn't fall back asleep! Meh!

I hate that I'm such a light sleeper!


----------



## pinksugar

I've found I cant sleep late anymore, but not because I'm a light sleeper or things wake me up... but because I feel guilty about sleeping in! like i'm wasting the day! how old=person is that! The other day I woke up and drifted and kind of dozed for a while, and then I felt guilty and thought, geez it must be like 11:30, I've been sleeping in for so long!

Looked at the clock, it was 8:30 am! WTH! freakin' early, LOL


----------



## MindySue

i feel guilty when i get up but damn it feels good. usually when im up in the morning im like, so this is what im missing, and i feel bad..but ohwell.


----------



## Jesskaa

its 3:16am here.


----------



## CellyCell

I just posted pics of my room...

... so bored!

How was everyone's day?


----------



## MindySue

shitty! ive had a headache for 3 days ever since i got my shots.


----------



## CellyCell

Shots for what?

Aww, poor mindy






I'm in such PMS mood. So irritable and been having stomach pains, headaches, side pains.

I'm finding everyone annoying and talking shit. Haha.

Not good.

But hanging with the girls today was cool.... I just wish I didnt feel so shitty and ugly. Bah.


----------



## MindySue

aha. i know you aint talkin shit bout me





i had to get a tetanus shot and a meningitis shot..and ive had a headache ever since! ive convinced myself the shot actually gave me meningitis, im such a (whatever the word for a person who thinks they have every illness possible)

i also got a fever. and theyre sooooo sore still.

but im off to bed, cell you only come on when it's like 3-4 am here, and then i have to go to bed! and cant ever talk. sadness.


----------



## CellyCell

Lmao.

I know, my bad. I'm usually catching up on missed shows on TV and forget this is on or I don't ever feel like signing on.

I think I'm MUT-out. Gasp* I'm finding it boring now.

And no, wont talk shit about you woman. Just... you know. Haha.

Dude, those shots are horrible. I got the T one for work but nothing happen...

...well, night night.


----------



## pinksugar

far out man I hate shots. I got my first shot by myself the other day! it's the first shot of 3 for cervical cancer vaccine. Yay, so proud, normally i make my mum hold my hand. I HATE needles


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. Aw.

I got over the pain when I was about 12. I was too grown to cry and wince about needles. Haha.

I just told myself, "it doesnt hurt much and takes a second".

It really doesnt hurt when you let it happen... even for the shots in the mouth.

What I hate are little ass needles pricks for your fingers. Those shots are mother effing demon tools.


----------



## pinksugar

its not the pain, i cant even explain what it is, but I start hyperventilating with shots.

One time, they made me sit down with an oxygen mask on for 10 minutes afterward, HAHA! like seriously i used to get super stressed about them


----------



## CellyCell

Lmao. Crazy.

I remember as a kid I would go... like, Kill Bill insane on the chair.

They use to restrain me and all. Had about 4 dentist holding me down and then giving me laughing gas... or what I think it was laughing gas. I just remember laughing and not controlling what I was doing. Meh.

I haven't slept yet. It's almost 7 am my time and I'm still awake! Baaaah.


----------



## pinksugar

wow thats early, or late, depending.. its 11:57 here. I got home from work like an hour ago... still have my make up on ew. Might go wash it off.

I was reading some threads in the advice forum.. man I hope I'm a good parent.. like, seriously, 20 years from now when I get preggers, I hope I treat them alright, that im fair and I try to understand how they feel





AND, I hope they're not *******s, LOL


----------



## CellyCell

Haha for reals tho. That thread made me laugh.

I think I know how I will raise my kids... I'm getting a heard start from working with brats for the past 2 years. Jotting down what to do and not to do.

I went to my friend's party and her family is just so close. I feel needy of that type of family life. I will most deff try to make it a close knit family, but not to the point of being nosey and suffocating my bebes. I want openess.

Im off to bed now. Later, Rosie.


----------



## pinksugar

so am i



night night sweets


----------



## magosienne

f**k !!! i missed all of you !

thank goodness tomorrow i don't work (legal holiday) and it's my dad's birthday.

went to bed last night (i saw the fantastic 4 and the silver surfer-cool) with a headache. and again, i thought it would just die by itself. yeah, so well i still have it now, and this morning i thought i was gonna scream, my stomach was so painful !! but i think it's related to my job, another reason to stop it earlier than planned.


----------



## MindySue

it's not the shot i dont like because i could care less if it pinches me, she stuck it in my muscle and therefore my arm has been SORE like cant even move it for the past 4 days. it's getting better though. i hate shots that go in your muscle.


----------



## Jesskaa

I get blood taken?

i just hate the whole shot things.


----------



## MindySue

so do i, that is very uncomfortable


----------



## magosienne

yup ! make sure she doesn't pierce your vein or you'll end with a weaky arm and a big bruise that hurts a lot.

each time i have a shot of something, my arm just distend and hurts, and i have to put a warm compress on it.

hate needles.

so, apart from needles, how are you guys lately?


----------



## MindySue

i just spent my whole night playing with my webkinz, ugh i have such a headache for 4 days.


----------



## CellyCell

webskinz?

I have a bigger headache now too then before.

Since the weather is insanely hot here in Cali - we usually get wild fires and such.

I live in hills, basically... and our community is next to the train tracks and nothing but dry land until you see the delta. Well, sometimes it will catch fire and all you see is a bunch of smoke all over our street. Next thing I know, the fireman are knocking on our door asking to go thru our yard because they believe the fire will catch our house.

So I'm looking at them charging thru and nothing happens. Haha. I'm guessing the fire was being taken care off.

Dummy me had my windows open for awhile and then I closed it... so the smoke stayed in my room. Still is in my room. And it smells like cigarette all over. My hair, my bed, my furniture and clothes. UGH. Febreeze ain't working for shit.

My head is just doing that pounding thing and I can feel it... I'mma have to go purchase some glade plug-ins and air freshners.


----------



## magosienne

eww Celly !!

i wish it would be sunny here, it's cold. i think i should feel lucky it isn't raining. actually it's a nice day considering we're in october here (lol).

LOL ! the car is at the garage but we don't know when we'll have it back(we don't even know for sure what's wrong with it), so i had to tell my parents how they could go at the nearest mall by bus. no mroe than 3 lines, my bro and i just use them almost everyday, it's so funny seeing how we are used to take a bus or the underground to go somewhere, when my parents are kind of lost without the car.

i hope they didn't forget about my toothbrush, i forgot to buy one yesterday.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif eww Celly !! i wish it would be sunny here, it's cold. i think i should feel lucky it isn't raining. actually it's a nice day considering we're in october here (lol).

LOL ! the car is at the garage but we don't know when we'll have it back(we don't even know for sure what's wrong with it), so i had to tell my parents how they could go at the nearest mall by bus. no mroe than 3 lines, my bro and i just use them almost everyday, it's so funny seeing how we are used to take a bus or the underground to go somewhere, when my parents are kind of lost without the car.

i hope they didn't forget about my toothbrush, i forgot to buy one yesterday.

hey

whats up?


----------



## magosienne

hey michal !! i'm back from the baker, bought some fresh bread(yum!) and now i'm gonna apply some mineral foundation






and you?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hey michal !! i'm back from the baker, bought some fresh bread(yum!) and now i'm gonna apply some mineral foundation




and you?

do you mean baget?
im fine

its so funny i tried to call sturday to a guy and he didnt answerd

i calld him today and he still didnt answerd and i toght "i wish you will go to hell i will not call you again"

and than he sant me sms that says that he is at work and he will call me after work and he put a smiley face

and i tought oh what a sweety

ahhh

do you wear fake nails?

cus my friend send me some


----------



## magosienne

i never tried fake nails, i'm concentrating on not bitting mine right now.

and it happened again. since we came here (i mean, where we live now), the dentist told me i had to take care of my gums, very sensitive, and should take a supple toothbrush. many times i told my parents i took supples. and what did they brought me back? a medium !! pff, again ! each time, it's the same ! "we tried to call you", yeah, well sorry, i was buying bread !!! and didn't take my phone with me, my bad. pfff.

i thought it would be something they could bring me back, i don't ask for a fancy toothbrush, usually i take the cheapest brand. i don't buy mine at the pharmacy, so come on at least just remember "supple".

"your brother's taking it because you do'nt want it, so you won't have to exchange it, and you'll buy another yourself at another shop". yeah, like it's my fault, mom, i'm punished so i have to go buy myself a toothbrush. pfff again.

like i don't buy anything myself. i buy everything actually.

she bought me some cereals i wanted. thanks, mom, but no this doesn't excuse the other thing. i wanted to buy them myself actually, i'm always the one eating tofu or quinoa, not you.


----------



## pinksugar

hey everyone! im looking for a new phone since mine died



i was so sad, i miss my old phone.. RIP


----------



## magosienne

hi Rosie !! mine sucks, i can't have great ringtones, only .midi files.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i never tried fake nails, i'm concentrating on not bitting mine right now.
and it happened again. since we came here (i mean, where we live now), the dentist told me i had to take care of my gums, very sensitive, and should take a supple toothbrush. many times i told my parents i took supples. and what did they brought me back? a medium !! pff, again ! each time, it's the same ! "we tried to call you", yeah, well sorry, i was buying bread !!! and didn't take my phone with me, my bad. pfff.

i thought it would be something they could bring me back, i don't ask for a fancy toothbrush, usually i take the cheapest brand. i don't buy mine at the pharmacy, so come on at least just remember "supple".

"your brother's taking it because you do'nt want it, so you won't have to exchange it, and you'll buy another yourself at another shop". yeah, like it's my fault, mom, i'm punished so i have to go buy myself a toothbrush. pfff again.

like i don't buy anything myself. i buy everything actually.

she bought me some cereals i wanted. thanks, mom, but no this doesn't excuse the other thing. i wanted to buy them myself actually, i'm always the one eating tofu or quinoa, not you.

in hebrew we allso say tofu and kuinoa





you can do what i do i have a sensitive gums as well

i used kids tooth brush

so my gums never bleed

its really great

i have winnie the pue on them (haah)

its 5:30

gotta run to work

i dreamd that i didnt woke up in time

i woke up and saw that the time is 12

i took a pill list night so i tought i over slept but than i realize that it was 12 at night


----------



## MindySue

i havent been on in a few days due to my new addiction to webkinz..i have 4 of them already. i think this is my cut off though, MAYBE one more..

webkinz are stuffed animals that come with a code you type in online and play with them in their own little virtual world.

heres some pics.






prince, rosie, princess, daisy






living room






kitchen






girl doggie room






prince's room (i ran out of kinzcash, havent finished his yet..poor doggie)

these are all zoomed out pics, you can get closer and everything looks cuter!

yes i am childish but these are SOOO cute and fun to play with. i love the stuffed animals too!


----------



## Jesskaa

.... i want that mindy! lol.


----------



## MindySue

lol be careful it's addicting.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol be careful it's addicting. its look like fun


----------



## Jesskaa

how do i get one? haha.


----------



## pinksugar

HAHA! one of them is called rosie. I hope it's a cute one!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif HAHA! one of them is called rosie. I hope it's a cute one!


----------



## MindySue

rosie is my fave, rosie!! the pink poodle!!

jess, i dont know if stores sell them where you live, but go to webkinz.com and find the store locator!

they are little stuffed animals that come with a code.


----------



## pinksugar

it looks like fun. I'd get one. A pink one for sure! LOL. Dont think they have them in australia thought...

Yay, I knew I'd be a pink one.. how could I be anything else? LOL


----------



## Savvy_lover

bam


----------



## CellyCell

Webskinz. How cute... my 9 year old students would love that. HAHA. I keed





I'm tired





I wanted to go out and drink with the girls but I was too late.

Went to Frisco instead... and came home tired.


----------



## michal_cohen

im going to the store with my dad

i just want to get out from the house


----------



## pinksugar

bam??


----------



## Savvy_lover

yea too bored no i dun have work no more weekend became a hellhole


----------



## CellyCell

Bamalama, baby.


----------



## magosienne

tonight i hope we can go to the chinese restaurant, i have some lunch tickets to spend and it was my dad's birthday wednesday, i know with buying the house and the uni money my parents can't afford many things lately, so it would be great.

my mom heard my brother and his gf taking about the future, and how convenient or not it would be for my brother to be in that base or in this one in the Paris area, his gf having still 3 years of uni before becoming a cop too.

it's cute, and his gf is such a sweet girl, i'd love to have her as a sister in law.

but it feels a bit weird my baby bro is talking about living with his gf, i dunno, i think he'll still be a kid for me.


----------



## pinksugar

oh i wish i could move in with my bf.. its not really feasable right now, I couldn't afford it.

On the other hand, he will be moving down the road for me soon, cant wait!


----------



## Savvy_lover

oh soon i hope u guys can live together ~ i wantto do that too but i duno if i should ecven if i can afford it one day

i cant imagine my bf seeing the worse of me


----------



## CellyCell

I dont think I'd want to see the worst of my BF.


----------



## Savvy_lover

haah usually its like i dun mind seeing others badhabits rather than they seeing mine lol i didnt like it when my bf watch me put on face cream


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh i wish i could move in with my bf.. its not really feasable right now, I couldn't afford it.
On the other hand, he will be moving down the road for me soon, cant wait!

yay !

Originally Posted by *Savvy_lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haah usually its like i dun mind seeing others badhabits rather than they seeing mine lol i didnt like it when my bf watch me put on face cream lol !! and the faces i make when applying makeup...


----------



## Savvy_lover

so true.. i also dun like him seeing me when i just woke up


----------



## magosienne

lol, i could scare some people





and my brother is extremely slow to take his shower and get out of the bathroom, worse than a girl i tell you.


----------



## Savvy_lover

better than my bfs brother who wont even take a shwoer


----------



## magosienne

oh, lol ! yes, i think so ^^Â°


----------



## michal_cohen

i didnt do anything today

hahaha

lots of fun

well i did clean my room a little

i want shopping with my dad

and i fill a big bag with garbagh

i did more than 50 posts today

wrote 4 reviews

and i buying more mu from a girl in here

yea


----------



## magosienne

bored. again. i downloaded a movie but realised it was in russian, lol. geez, and i don't wanna wait until october to see it here, especially when i'm not interested in the french version.


----------



## Lia

LOL

I started dieting and having belly dancing classes ! Yay for me





Belly dance is a lot of fun - i think i'm gonna download some songs to practice at home (because it's hard - i don't manage to move my hips and my arms coordinately yet



) The only downside is that every time i say i'm doing belly dance people say it's for seducing Bruno. Well, that's not my main goal , LOL

ANd mom said i already thinned a little


----------



## MindySue

im seriously addicted to webkinz. the only reason im on here right now is because it isnt working.

yes celly they would love it cause it's like a 9 year old kids game..but i love it anyways


----------



## Jesskaa

i want a webkinz thing real real bad!!!!


----------



## MindySue

aww jess

theyre so cute

do you have any stores there that sell them? did you check like i said?


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah i did. Now, im working on how to get there! haha.


----------



## MindySue

is it close?

which ones do you want? i only want one more..the persian kitty

but im collecting the charms now!


----------



## pinksugar

I have enough work with my pet bunny, haha. I'd like the online part without the toy. That'd be cool. I can barely get into bed because of all the stuffed animals in there.. sigh


----------



## MindySue

lol.

everytime i see the bunnies it reminds me of you rosie. the bunniest are like the cutest of them all. especially the lil ones.


----------



## michal_cohen

they will fire me next week from work

i found a backup work also cleaning but at the hospital

it just 6.5 houres but 6 days a week

ill serch for more option i cant stand hospital smell


----------



## MindySue

webkinz has been down for like 5 hours


----------



## Jesskaa

pooor mindy.


----------



## MindySue

yea..this sucks.

and i cant sleep.


----------



## pinksugar

I have a headache. We were looking at things down a microscope at uni today and I have a headache


----------



## MindySue

im so glad my week long one kinda went away. dont feel too bad right now.


----------



## Jesskaa

i feel like your feeling us mindy. haha.

in what 7 days??? your gunna go POOOF.

and turn into a ghost &amp; be like tyler.

&amp; then it will be my turn.


----------



## pinksugar

wel... I applied for 5 jobs on seek.com so far, no responses yet. Hopefully I'll get a call back or two soon


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wel... I applied for 5 jobs on seek.com so far, no responses yet. Hopefully I'll get a call back or two soon you will get one i know

im serching for a new job too

so good luck to both of us


----------



## pinksugar

very good luck to both of us! yay for new jobs


----------



## michal_cohen

yea for new starts


----------



## magosienne

woke up with difficulties, nearly missed my bus. the second bus i take to work, i missed it because they changed without announcing it the stop where i'm supposed to take it. 3 minutes late. perfect.

my work is concerned about us being logged in at 9AM, but investing in soap in the bathroom is apparently something we can live without. i'm using hand sanitizers and mom found a small soap for me with a box, but still, it sucks.

the air conditioning was working, sure, so much the temperature inside was the same (i suspect even lower) than outside. 15Â°C, with wind. i could barely type, my fingers were numb and i was chilling the whole day. it's 9:30pm here and i'm feeling warm from about half an hour. tomorrow i'm gonna have to bring a good pullover (in august !!).

i had stupid people on the phone. or people who demands something for yesterday. well, we don't deliver pizzas, only social insurance. and i'm not your damn secretary, and no we don't list every mail we received, hell you're already complaining on how long we are, and nobody does this btw. we list the mail we send for sure, but the contrary? no. so **** off b**ch.

i missed the bus, had to wait 10 minutes in the cold. you know there's bus lines you just need to avoid if you can. this one is the first of them.

i'll never get used to people's manners in the bus/underground, and the lousy loud ringtones they have.

i have a stomach burn, Mom and i are trying to figure out what can cause this. certainly eating cold everyday (a microwave is also smthg my work refuses to buy) doesn't help it. it gives me diarrhea:/. on top of that i don't even bother to take pain meds, i have a constant small but annoying headache. comes and goes, i work with it. someday soon i'll have to ask my doc to send me to a neurologist.

just to finish my day i burnt one finger with my infusion. thank goodness i have special creams for burns.

and now i'm gonna order my totoro lunchbox on jbox.com check this site Mindy (i think i already gave you the address). anyway, there's lots of cute or funny stuff from Japan, including cute cute Hello Kitty stuff.


----------



## KellyB

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif woke up with difficulties, nearly missed my bus. the second bus i take to work, i missed it because they changed without announcing it the stop where i'm supposed to take it. 3 minutes late. perfect. my work is concerned about us being logged in at 9AM, but investing in soap in the bathroom is apparently something we can live without. i'm using hand sanitizers and mom found a small soap for me with a box, but still, it sucks.

the air conditioning was working, sure, so much the temperature inside was the same (i suspect even lower) than outside. 15Â°C, with wind. i could barely type, my fingers were numb and i was chilling the whole day. it's 9:30pm here and i'm feeling warm from about half an hour. tomorrow i'm gonna have to bring a good pullover (in august !!).

i had stupid people on the phone. or people who demands something for yesterday. well, we don't deliver pizzas, only social insurance. and i'm not your damn secretary, and no we don't list every mail we received, hell you're already complaining on how long we are, and nobody does this btw. we list the mail we send for sure, but the contrary? no. so **** off b**ch.

i missed the bus, had to wait 10 minutes in the cold. you know there's bus lines you just need to avoid if you can. this one is the first of them.

i'll never get used to people's manners in the bus/underground, and the lousy loud ringtones they have.

i have a stomach burn, Mom and i are trying to figure out what can cause this. certainly eating cold everyday (a microwave is also smthg my work refuses to buy) doesn't help it. it gives me diarrhea:/. on top of that i don't even bother to take pain meds, i have a constant small but annoying headache. comes and goes, i work with it. someday soon i'll have to ask my doc to send me to a neurologist.

just to finish my day i burnt one finger with my infusion. thank goodness i have special creams for burns.

and now i'm gonna order my totoro lunchbox on jbox.com check this site Mindy (i think i already gave you the address). anyway, there's lots of cute or funny stuff from Japan, including cute cute Hello Kitty stuff.


----------



## magosienne

awww, thank you !!!!


----------



## pinksugar

wow that was a crap day. Hugs from me too. I want one of those hello kitty water cooler things


----------



## CellyCell

I'm leaving for Anaheim today. (LA, the OC, San Diego for those not aware of Southern California)

It's so freaking HOT... ugh. I went to get my nails done today. WOOP.

I got french gels done with color tips. The tip is a violet color with glitter. It came out so cute. I was worried cus I went with this lady I didnt like - first time into their shop she made my nails bleed and was rough and I didnt like how they turned out. So I didnt go back. But today, thinking we were going to leave for Anaheim in the afternoon - I choose it because it was somewhat empty. Took my little sis so she can get hers done too. I shall snap a photo of it soon.

And my pet dog is in his horny stage. :

Forever crying... poor thing. We gotta leave the dogs home





How's everyone doing?


----------



## pinksugar

not too bad... my eyes hurt! the bunny bit my mum on the ankle so he's not in the good books at the moment.. lol

cant wait to see photos of the nails, and dont forget to tell us all about your trip!


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. Rabbits can go crazy at times.

We use to own a mini-farm of them. My dad hated their droppings... so he gave them away. I love it when theyre barely born and so tiny. So many die so young tho






We had 2 different couples. An albino one my dad found on the street. And then bought a girl and a boy. The albino was the freaking dominate one in the den - so he mated. Then mated with its daughter. Ew. And they had loads, but she will kill them - she was a crazed rabbit. Ate them or not breast fed them. Half the liter would survive but a few would die off because of weather of they would fight with each other.

The ones that survived where given away. But my aunt got tired of taking care of them so she just right up and killed them and ate them :S Haha. I heard Cubans do that so I was like, uggh.


----------



## pinksugar

willum is totally spoilt. I dont think we'll eat him, even if he does bite people's shoes. LOL


----------



## MindySue

i want a bunny!!!!

now!!


----------



## Jesskaa

she ate them?


----------



## MindySue




----------



## Jesskaa

... thats weird.


----------



## MindySue

yeah. but to me the same as a cow. just as mean.


----------



## Jesskaa

well yes to mee too.

but, creepy. seriously.


----------



## MindySue

uh huh





i want a bunny so bad...im gonna settle for a bunny webkinz, lol!

my keyboard is broken..well the s key i broken..everytime i want to put in an s i have to paste it!! pain in the arse...i got it wet earlier and now it's acting so funny! blahh.. i need a new one so bad.


----------



## Jesskaa

i have had that problem before.

my keyboards stop working after 2 months.


----------



## MindySue

well mines a laptop so i cant exactly get a new one.

eeeeeeeeek


----------



## pinksugar

mindy that sucks.. I made pie! apple pie. The best I ever made. Yummy


----------



## Jesskaa

ohhh can you take it somewhere to get it fixed?


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mindy that sucks.. I made pie! apple pie. The best I ever made. Yummy yea

i lovvvvvvvvve apple pie


----------



## pinksugar

so does my bf



i put little pastry hearts on them


----------



## Jesskaa

aweee! hearts. haha.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so does my bf



i put little pastry hearts on them



that sooooooooo cute sweet and lovebel


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow that was a crap day. Hugs from me too. I want one of those hello kitty water cooler things



thank you !! lol, Hello Kitty is so cute





Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif uh huh



i want a bunny so bad...im gonna settle for a bunny webkinz, lol!

my keyboard is broken..well the s key i broken..everytime i want to put in an s i have to paste it!! pain in the arse...i got it wet earlier and now it's acting so funny! blahh.. i need a new one so bad.

bunnies are so cute. i never had one but my grandaunt let us feed them when my brother and i were visiting her, as kids. except one day i realised the cute little bunny i fed was the same thing sitting in my plate.



my mom stopped cooking rabbits, apparently it's really complicated to cook a rabbit. whatever, to me it's just disgusting.
that sucks about your key.

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so does my bf



i put little pastry hearts on them



awww, sweet !!


----------



## michal_cohen

wow im so tired

i need to wake yp at 4:30 so i guss il go to sleep now its 21


----------



## magosienne

good night michal !! gotta go soon myself.


----------



## pla4u

Just saying HELLO!






Been browsing a bit but just real busy and not much time to post mych...

Try to get back later and reply to some of these cool threads

1


----------



## michal_cohen

i have a date tomarrow


----------



## magosienne

hi Paula !!

that's great Michal !

uh, tomorrow gotta go at the library i think i'm late

sunday i'm going to the airport with my bestfriend, she's leaving for San Francisco. lucky her. oh, i should make my wishlist, i told her i'd make her bring me back many things from the US, niark niark. but i'll just ask her for a few items


----------



## Shelley

Hello everyone.

That's great Michal, hope you have a great time.

I woke up a half hour ago, been sleeping since 3pm. My body feels so tired, no energy.


----------



## michal_cohen

he just send me e-card that said that im cute

he really sweet

i cant wait for the evening

but for now i got to go to work


----------



## KellyB

Originally Posted by *michal_cohen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



i have a date tomarrow Make sure you tell us about it. I don't get to see my man that much or go on many dates so I live vicariously through those of you that do....


----------



## pla4u

Hi . Im here to see whats up ...

went to the Dr today have a headach that doesnt want to stop had it for like 2 weeks now, the Dr says I pulled a tendon/ musel in the back of my nech giving me the headach and also have some sinus problems ....what a pain


----------



## KellyB

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi . Im here to see whats up ...went to the Dr today have a headach that doesnt want to stop had it for like 2 weeks now, the Dr says I pulled a tendon/ musel in the back of my nech giving me the headach and also have some sinus problems ....what a pain

Sorry you aren't feeling well. I always pull out the heating pad when nothing else works. It's temporary, but it helps me.


----------



## MindySue

jesssss


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Make sure you tell us about it. I don't get to see my man that much or go on many dates so I live vicariously through those of you that do.... HAHA MAYBE ILL HAVE TWO

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi . Im here to see whats up ...went to the Dr today have a headach that doesnt want to stop had it for like 2 weeks now, the Dr says I pulled a tendon/ musel in the back of my nech giving me the headach and also have some sinus problems ....what a pain

HOPE YOULL FELL BETTER SOON


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *pla4u* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi . Im here to see whats up ...went to the Dr today have a headach that doesnt want to stop had it for like 2 weeks now, the Dr says I pulled a tendon/ musel in the back of my nech giving me the headach and also have some sinus problems ....what a pain

ouch ! i hope you get better soon


----------



## tadzio79

Hello everyone! Thanks mag for redirecting me to this thread!





Woke up about 4 hours ago but I'm still in my PJs, haha

went to a concert last night with a friend to see Ingrid Michaelson - check her out on myspace, she's really good!





I'm an idiot, I can't figure out how to do the multi-quote thing.





I'm sorry you're not feeling well Paula, hope you feel better soon!

and have fun with your date tonight Michal!


----------



## magosienne

went to the healthfood store. bought red quinoa, a lipbalm (i have one but it's in a pot and i prefer tubes), some stuff for homemade bread i wanna do saturday.

but i think i'm going back outside to the grocery store, need tofu (they were out of it at the healthfood store and i so want some !) and i need something else.


----------



## michal_cohen

i just returnd from my date





he was sweet

we were toghter for 3 and a half hours

we just walked near the sea

he sooooooooooooo sweet

he didnt even touch my hand just when i showed him a lil scar he said show me and touch my hand he soooooo shy

he got great long lashes great eyes

sweet smile

he was so sweet he said that the rezmble between me and alyssa milano is amazing

and that he love the glitters i put on my eyes

he sooooooooooo sweet

we talke on the internt last night i gave him some books he love to read and im almost doesnt read anymore

he send me sms last night and he write im so glad ive met you it was fun thx for borrow me the books i write him on the net that ill gave them to him and he was very happy

i hope that we will continqe toghter he such a great person


----------



## MindySue

blah


----------



## pinksugar

lo everyone. I'm supposed to be doing an essay but im so boooooooredddd sigh


----------



## michal_cohen

it so good to be at home instad at job

i hope ill not get used to it so much

i met him again today

he sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sweet

i like him





he calld me and what im doin tomarrow

we got a great conection

i really like him

its feel so right to be with him


----------



## Jesskaa

I'm single.

I'm bored.

I'm mad.

I'm mixed emotions.

Oh well i may make a nice post in the RELATIONSHIP thread.


----------



## MindySue

i want clothes


----------



## Jesskaa

i want clothes.


----------



## MindySue

blah.


----------



## Jesskaa

i want webkinz.


----------



## MindySue

i want it to not be so darn hot.

webkinz like shuts off at 12 every night..pisses me off. stupid kids site.


----------



## daer0n

oh jeez, where did Mindy go now, so a lot happening in my absence lol

i cant catch up with any of you, i come now and everyone has a different life lol

-sigh-

im...i dunno, i wish life was different


----------



## MindySue

nury i feel the same..ive been away from MUT doing other things for most of this week and i feel so lost..so out of the group..


----------



## daer0n

Me too






so are you getting ready to come over here Mindy?

i was wondering if that was why you were busy, and, are you going to be able to get on the internet when you're here?

i would miss you too much if you werent online again T_T


----------



## MindySue

sadly that's not why..just been addicted to webkinz. getting bored with this site





i should be packing..will HAVE to start tomarrow. I know they have wireless internet in some places but i havent thought about in my dorm! oh god, i hope! my computer is so junky the battery life is like 20 minutes! oh dear!!

and my keyboard is broken, i have to like punch the D key to get it to work, and s is completely gone (have that saved in ctrl v) pain in the ass!


----------



## daer0n

oh i guess we share the same reasons for being abscent :/

It will be good if you start tomorrow, that way you have time to think about all the stuff that you want to take with you so that you don't forget anything!

i hope you have internet access! well schools usually do i guess..the laptop here sucks too, if you use it with the battery, it will only last about 20 mins and die on you


----------



## Jesskaa

blahhh im okay until i feeel alone.


----------



## daer0n

my kids wont fall asleep!!!

they're driving me nutz! @[email protected]


----------



## MindySue

jess.

im playing uno on msn with my boyfriend.

pretty bored


----------



## daer0n

oh jeez, im super bored too

life sucks at the moment -.-

i dunno what to do to entertain myself, what sucks the most is, my husband always comes home all tired, do we have time to even hug each other? no, blah, sometimes i wish we still dated instead of being married :/


----------



## Jesskaa

that sucks nury..

ughhhh. relationships! :/


----------



## daer0n

yeah, relationships can suck big time sometimes, i swear i wish i could go back in time and still date him, it was so much better before, now its all about responsabilities, being an adult sux

now we don't even go out on our own, its always with friends, friends that have kids!! T_T

where did the good times go?


----------



## Jesskaa

.. well ... maybe you should talk to him about it?

or get a babysitter? and then say.. "WERE GOING OUT!"

breakups sucks.


----------



## daer0n

i wish we could get a babysitter, we dont know anyone who might want or could do it :/

i need my mom T_T

i wont even ask you how that happened, i know breakups suck pretty bad, it can be so depressing but it will pass, there's always someone better out there


----------



## Jesskaa

Any friends who knows a babysitter? Look around like a local YMCA kinda thing?

I'd do it.. if i didn't live here. Infact i'd watch them 24/7. haha... FOR FREE! haha.

yeah i don't even know what happend. I'm not sad about it. It just blahhh.

mutal breakup. Okay breakup... but still a breakup. :/

i know that's what my mom keeps saying.


----------



## MindySue

nury i would watch your kids if i was moving near you


----------



## pinksugar

HUGS for jess.. hun better to be single than with an ******* or someone who's not right for you

plus you'll be with someone new in 2 shakes of a lamb's tail - you is hotstuff!

I want clothes and makeup too!! instead i bought boring things today - my mum a few bits as birthday presents, a storage container for all my 'when I move out' stuff and a whole lot of coat hangers.

Wooh excitement


----------



## Jesskaa

haha thanks chicken.

lol, you always calll people that.

ehhh can't sleeep.


----------



## magosienne

hi Jess !! how are you?

i'm a bit disappointed. all the sephora near my home don't carry UD anymore, i'll have to go at the champs elysees. i wanted to buy a new perfume, Beyond paradise by EstÃ©e Lauder that i absolutely love, but they don't sell her perfumes, and the marionnaud is closed so i couldn't buy it there either.




ended up buying two mangas at the Virgin store.

had fun this morning with clay. there's a discount on a big bottle of coconut oil at my fave EO online shop, Mag's gonna buy it.

and i'm waiting for my totoro bento, it left Japan last tuesday by airmail, so i have to wait 7-10 days to have it.


----------



## Jesskaa

I could be bettter.





Ahh that sucks!


----------



## magosienne

*hugs*


----------



## pinksugar

I love totoro!

my mum has beyond paradise. Whenever I smell it, I am reminded of the malaysian airport - we were walking around between flights for 3 hours there, and the whole time the advertisment for it was on repeat. Crazy


----------



## Jesskaa

I get close to crying &amp; then i stop cause i dont wanna cry.

And i wanna sleeep but then again i don't cause i dont wanna dream.

I don't know.

i feel like.. ehhh.


----------



## magosienne

lol !!

one of my friends has a big stuffed totoro, i'm jealous !

i need to write down the list of everything i forgot to buy yesterday.

my mom bought a mango and some bananas. Mag happy


----------



## pinksugar

oh chicken! you can cry.. sometimes it makes you feel better.

if you put tv on and fall asleep watching that you'll be right.

And, there is all of MUT here until you start drifting off


----------



## Jesskaa

well i keeep trying to let the tears falll but when they do it just stops.

nothing on tv.





uhh, its like 5:46am.

I hate this.

I've beeen using mut &amp; myspace with hopes of gettting sleeepy.


----------



## zincofax

I just tried an egg mask for the first time and my skin feels great! And I need to get to 10 posts to be able to see pics!


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well i keeep trying to let the tears falll but when they do it just stops.nothing on tv.





uhh, its like 5:46am.

I hate this.

I've beeen using mut &amp; myspace with hopes of gettting sleeepy.

pick a dvd and then bring your two best friends from the kitchen : Ben &amp; Jerry





Originally Posted by *zincofax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just tried an egg mask for the first time and my skin feels great! And I need to get to 10 posts to be able to see pics! welcome !!
only 6 more !





ugh. now i remember why i hate shopping lists.

1. go to the pharmacy for the iron tablets

2. go to the mall to buy skincare products, a spray bottle and hopefully a cookbook on quinoa

3. if not, go to another bookstore and take the underground.

4. go to a healthfood store just to find one product

5. go to a regular store to find almonds for another recipe you wanna try.

grrr, why can't i find all the shops i want in ONE location?


----------



## Jesskaa

just tried to go to sleeep..

can't.


----------



## zincofax

Jess I totally understand...my bf and I have been on and off for 3 years and I've had way too many sleepless nights because of him. Right now I think I'd rather be single tho...he works nights and was supposed to be home 3 1/2 hrs ago and hasnt come home or called!


----------



## magosienne

my mom has applied makeup. she should do so more often, just with foundation, blush, pink nude lipstick, a bit of black khol and mascara, and she's really prettier and cute(not that she isn't already).

i also told her tea tree oil is great against pimples, she said she would steal me some next time she has one (her skin is a bit oily too sometimes)


----------



## Lia

Cool .

I'm rreading about fruits - i'm curious about those american berries - i got tempted to try them while i was in Canada, but i refrained and now i'm regretting :/

Just discovered a lot of cool things


----------



## magosienne

i'm pissed. my parents were really excited when i asked them if we could go, one day,at Fontainebleau.

it's a big big forest in the south of Paris. beautiful and interesting too, because there's also rocks and the ground is actually sand. living proof that the south of Paris was underwater so long ago.

we've never been back there since i was a kid, we used to go there a lot, you can really have fun and do some sport, there's a few hiking circuits there, some more difficult than others. and it's not so far from home





anyway we've never talked about it in a few months and then my parents said, hey as soon as we have the car back and if it's a sunny weekend we could go there.

and now they say "we'll think about it" because they have other things to do.

sometimes they complain we're all out with our friends and they don't see us much but for once we plan something we could do as a family, they back off.

sigh, for once i wanted to move my ass...


----------



## michal_cohen

goooooooooooooooood morning


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nury i would watch your kids if i was moving near you



Aww, you're too sweet Mindy, you would be perfect for that, you're such a sweet girl, my kids would love you


----------



## michal_cohen

HEY NURY HOW ARE YOU?

i bring shay to my home today

im so nervoes

its our thired date


----------



## Jesskaa

she said she said boys don't matter!


----------



## MindySue

im bored


----------



## daer0n

im more than bored -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my husband went to take pictures of the fireworks, so exciting!......not!

i didnt want to go with him cause i thought it would be blah -.-

fireworks are all the same, boring!

and im just sitting here waiting until he comes home to try and show me the pictures..-sigh- i dont want to look at them lol

ugh, im so bored i don't even know if i lost my head already


----------



## Jesskaa

awww,

nury.

things will get better for you.


----------



## CellyCell

just got home






I miss this place (my house). I dont think I can ever move down south...

anyway, hi rosie, nury, mindy, jess. and sorry to hear about that jess...


----------



## Jesskaa

thanks celly.

welcome home.

and on my notepad you said my brother looked like somebody knew?

detailssss? haha.


----------



## CellyCell

Just some guy I use to see in school. Haha. I dont even know his name - he's just those people you see daily and say Hi too but dont know nothing about them. :

I'm exhausted.

I been yearning to hang out with my friends.

When I'm bored I start thinking about my ex and stuff - I hate it.





...I miss that f*cker, I do. Haha.


----------



## MindySue

celly, f21 has a bunch of new shit im kicking myself for cause i cant order.

hi nury! happy to see you here

jess too of course.

this is my go-to thread, im too lazy to read all the new stuff, so i just come here to familiar faces that i like very much.


----------



## daer0n

Hi Celly!

funny how when we are bored we start thinking about the worst things that happened to us or the people that we dont like -bleh, get out of our heads you all pftpftpft people!

lol

my son wont fall asleep, -sigh- did i mention that my kids drive me nutz?

-_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> where is my mom when i need her, ..in Mexico LOL

blah, you know what, guys suck that's it.

hm, i read everything already i think -.-

i came here to talk for a bit too, i wish we could all see each other for real, have some real talk in person, i need to go out with someone and have fun, which i havent done in AGES..


----------



## CellyCell

I went F21 crazy before I left to Anaheim. My mom said we had a $200 spending limit.

I still got $100 more, and btw - I tried looking for that black dress you wanted.

It's weird cus usually I can never find something I see online at the store... and until last month clothes go on sale, BAM, you find that shirt you wanted online. I saw many black dresses, but none like what you wanted. Sorry


----------



## pinksugar

omg, big drama girls!

My bf had a kind of argument with his mum last night and he took all of his stuff and put it in my car and as of today he's moving out and will live with us in the meantime.

I've never had anything like this happen to me before... crazy times!


----------



## MindySue

me neither nury im so happy to get roomates..even though theyre all in love with alcohol it would seem from their facebooks and i DONT drink at all..but most people do so whatever..i cant wait to make friends!! and DO stuff!

spider in my room


----------



## daer0n

eeeeeew spiders are eeewww, i hate spiders! :S

yeah, i kinda miss my friends from Mexico but they also love alchohol which i dont drink, i dont drink at all i get drunk with half a beer =_=

i never really went out when i was younger so now i miss it, i dont miss not getting drunk or smoking, ive never liked it, i just miss the fun of going out, even for lunch or dinner, -sigh- uhm, girls dont get married please lol


----------



## MindySue

im going to scream..i feel like im never leaving. it's so weird these last few days are DRAGGING! and my mom said we arent leaving till tuesday or wed now, was supposed to be monday!!! ugggh!

nury that sucks



i NEVER go out which is why i cant wait to go. i feel like ive been missing out..i want to make up for it!


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. I sorta want to get married now. Sike.

And ooo Rosie, that sucks for him. But at least you'll be with him more now. Upside.


----------



## MindySue

i miss my friends from fashion class


----------



## BeneBaby

What's everyone doing tonight besides being a loser like me??


----------



## Jesskaa

haha yeah amanda a loser... not.

nothinggggggg


----------



## CellyCell

I'm being a loser too.

Hey Manders, I'll ask Krissy if she wants to meet up too for Coffee, Mac, and comparing boobs.


----------



## MindySue

man..jealous

i wanna meet manders and celly


----------



## CellyCell

Marry your man, tell his mom to get you a plane ticket over here. Haha. DUH!

Use her... dry her money up!

Im sorting thru pictures, right now.

Tired. Bored. Lonely. Bleh... can't wait to hang out with my friends.


----------



## MindySue

haha good idea.

and we could to f21 together. and her money would buy us a new wardrobe!

going to bed night ya'll


----------



## pinksugar

haha i want coffee and comparing boobs and mac





the bf is asleep in my room. I'm 100 words into a 3000 word essay. GRUMBLE. I hate uni

night night mindy


----------



## MindySue

wtf theres a huge spider in the batrhoom

i cant even sleep now

ive never seen one so big


----------



## Jesskaa

.. i can't even stay on track with my own thread.


----------



## pinksugar

neither can i.. i swear to god i just wanna write this essay but it wont come. You know? ahhhh stuck HATE UNI SO MUCH GRRR


----------



## CellyCell

What's it about?

My dad is here yelling at me for accidently dropping food I didnt even know dropped.

I dont care - I find it so funny instead of saying, "clean up right there" - he proceeds to go, "the most ungrateful f*cking daughter who doesnt do shit around the house and just goes out on the street..." in spanish. Yelling. Keeps going and going.

I'm going back to ignoring him again, I only spoke to him on the trip because I had too. Meh. I'll post pictures soon.


----------



## magosienne

yay !! my parents changed their mind, we're going to picnic in the forest !!

except i already got warned i have to behave correctly because did everything. yeah. sure. so i took care of the veggies and cleaned the kitchen but did nothing. love my dad. pfff.


----------



## pinksugar

the paper is about women writing history in medieval convents. It IS interesting, but then I get side tracked and I cant tell whether it's just interesting or whether its related to the topic like it's supposed to be!

yay about the forrest. Will you take photos??


----------



## AngelaGM

Hey Jess!

How are things with your mother?


----------



## michal_cohen

im so exsiting


----------



## Savvy_lover

i want to have sex


----------



## Lia

Bruno said that i'm already driving well



Yay!


----------



## magosienne

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the paper is about women writing history in medieval convents. It IS interesting, but then I get side tracked and I cant tell whether it's just interesting or whether its related to the topic like it's supposed to be!
yay about the forrest. Will you take photos??

i took a pic with my phone, and my dad took one of a beautiful buttefly we saw there. there's also pics of the whole group, parents, daughter, son and his gf. but i'm sure i look horrible in them.
no kidding, but now i'm frustrated, my pants don't fit me anymore, you can see i lost some kilos. lol. i can't wait to loose more weight and buy me some cool stuff.

this paper sounds really interesting but i don't know how exactly i'd write it if i were you, i think i understand how you can get side tracked.


----------



## Jesskaa

Breakups suck.

seriously.

i sleep.

and i sleep.

or i cry.

I felt like things were getttting bettter.

oh how WRONGGGGGGG was I?!!


----------



## Jobunny

Im doing an essay too - on Hemingway! And I'm bored too lol! This has turned into essay thread.

What happened Jesska? Did you break up? Or are those song lyrics? Lol I can never tell when ppl are being serious or not!


----------



## Jesskaa

haha, LOL!

Yeah, it wasen't a song. I wish it was.

But yeah me &amp; my boyfriend brokeup.


----------



## Jobunny

Sad



breakups suck so bad. Just wallow in it I say. Screw all that "don't worry it's so the best" stuff lol. Violin music!


----------



## Jesskaa

yeah they do.

ohhh welllllllllll.

blah, i don't know what to say.


----------



## Jobunny

*hug*


----------



## MindySue

college soon!


----------



## CellyCell

Aw, Jess.

I was there... kinda still there. I feel for you






Max, what happen? I leave MUT for a minute and you want to leave. Don't... okay!


----------



## MindySue

long story that is best unspoken now!


----------



## Jesskaa

blahhh.


----------



## CellyCell

Celly. must. know.

My dad gave me $100 bucks. Woop.

Doesnt make up for the fact that he's an ass.

Okay, what should I put in my notepad? I'm lost for ideas.... help.


----------



## MindySue

umm..

duno but gimme the money lol


----------



## Jesskaa

that jess is the best.


----------



## SqueeKee

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, what should I put in my notepad? I'm lost for ideas.... help.


----------



## Jesskaa

... haha..

im doing over my note-pad.

haha.


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. Kee.

And if Max is reading this... empty your inbox because I cant respond without you emptying it.

Okay.... 3 pictures down for my notepad.

Omg, not to brag - but they're coming out doper than dope.

Steven... oh god. What to do with steven. Haha. I gotta think of something.


----------



## SqueeKee

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Haha. Kee.
And if Max is reading this... empty your inbox because I cant respond without you emptying it.

Okay.... 3 pictures down for my notepad.

Omg, not to brag - but they're coming out doper than dope.

Steven... oh god. What to do with steven. Haha. I gotta think of something.

Oh you have to put him *somewhere* for sure!!


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. I have an idea.... oh yes sir.

Now, onto my makeup collection... jazzing that up. Going to take me ages


----------



## Jesskaa

anybodies gots the code for text?

like a general text code so your links &amp; stuff change colors? haha.

i lost minesss! HELPERS!


----------



## CellyCell

createblog.com has some html help.... dunno if thats what you mean

and GRRRR TIMES 10 TIME STEVEN'S FACE TO THE POWER OF 2 SQUARE!

the power all of a sudden went out in the middle of fixing my pictures.......

.... annoyed**


----------



## Jesskaa

i fixed itttt.


----------



## CellyCell

What'd ya fix?

Updating notepad's too?

Kee is making me work now... haha. I hope a milkshake and cookies can be part of the prize.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yeah i was updating my notepad.

now, im going to fix it later. haha.


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. Ugh... fustration.

Well, its better to keep your mind off things.

I found out my ex broke his hand for getting into an argument with his girl ... muah ha ha ha.


----------



## Jesskaa

yess the notepad was getting pretty frustating!!!! haha.

haha, i hope that happends to mine.

hope it hurts like a bad word... haha..


----------



## pinksugar

i hate uni.... so bored of this essay


----------



## Jesskaa

I've been up all night.


----------



## michal_cohen

again ?

honstly me too

i was wake up cus a stupid guy


----------



## Jesskaa

Againn.

Blahh, guys are lame.


----------



## KellyB

Michal..Did I miss it or did you let us know how your date went the other night???????


----------



## Jesskaa

Hello there ^^ i never met you.


----------



## pinksugar

lol jess you're funny. I added you on facebook, yayness


----------



## Jesskaa

Thanks chicken!

you're a fast worker then, haha.


----------



## michal_cohen

i met a sweet guy

he moving in twoweeks to his own place

we had 3 dates and he was so sweet he even didnt hold my hand

we talkd everyday on pone and in the intrnet

the night befor out last date he write me if he can hug me the next time we will meet i said sure

the last time was yestrday he came to my house he brough me choclates and when we said goodbye i hugged him he he hugged harder

i gave him 2 kisses on his cheeks and he said ill talk to you later

everytime we talked he used to say you gave into this more than me

and he said he want to take things slow

i tought becuse his new house

i said sure

later that night he sent me sms "im sorry but it cant be between us"

i wrote him in the site im understend (but im not)

if you want you can write me massages on here ill be here for you

im sick of the guys that act like girls


----------



## Jesskaa

well atleast he told you in start.

pffft, boy said he only felt friendship... after 2months? haha. Don't you realize that kinda soon? haha.


----------



## KellyB

Well, he is the loser. I'm sorry it didn't work............guys are stupid and they don't get any smarter as they get older, believe me.

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hello there ^^ i never met you. Well.............now we can say we met. I'm one of the "old" ladies on here. I used to post like crazy then had to stay away for a while. I'm so glad to be back.


----------



## Jesskaa

Well welcome back!


----------



## michal_cohen

i did everything slow so i kissed his cheeks so

he is 30

we are not 9 years old

even if it did worked out i was moving to live with him only after 2 month


----------



## Jesskaa

boys are lameee/


----------



## michal_cohen

a guy will always be a guy


----------



## Shelley

Hello everyone.


----------



## pinksugar

hellooooo

guys are lame. And so is my essay. STILL doing it. How boring


----------



## MindySue

i just had a great last night in maine


----------



## CellyCell

what you do mindY?


----------



## MindySue

went to eat..went to see superbad


----------



## CellyCell

is your guy going to meet you when you get there?

cah-nah-duuuuuh, eh'


----------



## MindySue

not for a few days, ill be busy and so will he moving in his apt


----------



## michal_cohen

that great mindy


----------



## pinksugar

zomg i know, only like one day.. super exciting hey!


----------



## MindySue

2 hrs!


----------



## magosienne

hey guys !

i know i'm acting like a kid, but don't you just hate when someone stops you from finishing something? just because i was on my comp my brother took a comic i offered my dad for his birthday, i was reading it but couldn't finish it last night, tired. and then he brought me back the first one i couldn't finish reading either.

it's just for me that's an example of me having to follow the others' agenda, and gosh how that piss me off.

anyway i received my Totoro bento




, i can't believe i just had to wait one week to have it from Japan.

now i'm just waiting for my fyrinnae order.

going to bed, see ya later !!


----------



## pinksugar

how excitement I love receiving packages in the mail! yawn. So freakin early.. and my bf forgot to close my bedroom door so my rabbit is in my room biting holes in stuff hes not allowed to.

sigh


----------



## Jesskaa

schools tomorrow &amp; im to lazy to do everything i put off all summer. haha.


----------



## MindySue

im in new york!! in a crummy motel..blah i hate motels. but atleast i have the net. 4 hours to london, ontario! im stopping at a f21 tomarrow, soooooo happy!! im gonna try to hit like 20 of them haha..wow.


----------



## pinksugar

lol you are obsessed minds


----------



## Jesskaa

dude, i dont even hafta be awake.

for another hour.

i didn't sleep all night.

darn highschooool!!


----------



## pinksugar

lol, i used to do that too.. i read books all night mostly..


----------



## Jesskaa

I just layed there.

my parents were fighting.

my brother and my dad were fighting.

i might go lay and maybe get a half an hour.

don't know. :/


----------



## Curiosity

Aww, I wish I could go and lay down but I don't feel tired


----------



## michal_cohen

i star to work at the blood bank today

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## pinksugar

what are you going to do at the blood bank?

I'm looking for a new job still... starting to have calls from different places, yay!


----------



## CellyCell

What's wrong with your old job?

I start work again next week - but I need one with more hours. I need to pay off my increasing debt. Its ridiculous.


----------



## MindySue

i found nothing at f21!! i didnt buy anything!! not even at h&amp;m!! i think i have my heart set on what i want online and am just NOT liking any other things

im in canaderr


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What's wrong with your old job?
I start work again next week - but I need one with more hours. I need to pay off my increasing debt. Its ridiculous.





well im cleaning there

the guy who respansoble on my old job desidad to put me here

but its nice no one sitting on my nerves


----------



## MindySue

im in my dorm..my roomate is already drinking with her friend..oh boy


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im in my dorm..my roomate is already drinking with her friend..oh boy





i hate ppl who drink

too much anyway

maybe you should talk withher and tell her that its bagin you


----------



## rockchick22

wow theres a lot of posts just to chat..but hello...whats up? I'm at work, killing time


----------



## MindySue

no action in here.


----------



## Lia

I'm putting some olive oil on my hair - i must be desperate because i don't like the smell... But anyways

My hair is currently too dry :/


----------



## magosienne

the olive smell tends to disappear, but it always feel weird when i'm putting some on.

with my parents gone, all the meows (in french we say miaou lol) and purring is for me. and my cat saw me appear in the living room she went back into my room to sleep on my bed. cute.


----------



## michal_cohen

hey ppl

we got here a nice breez

the cd drive dont open


----------



## Jesskaa

Ahhh, i have never have to be here.

highschool is cool but i get over loaded with homework.

and once that's done.. i got to get ready for the next day of school.

.... never here!


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ahhh, i have never have to be here.highschool is cool but i get over loaded with homework.

and once that's done.. i got to get ready for the next day of school.

.... never here!

me too

just work work work

found this its made me lugh


----------



## KellyB

michal, those kind of pics are my favorites. I even have magnets on my fridge. Here are more


----------



## Shelley

OMG! My Visa bill is due today. It is horrible! I spent way too much.......

Ha ha! It's only .12 cents, balance protector premium, lol. I payed it.


----------



## michal_cohen

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif michal, those kind of pics are my favorites. I even have magnets on my fridge. Here are morehttp://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...rn/women-2.jpg

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...T217790498.jpg

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/b...TT21779016.jpg

they cute





Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG! My Visa bill is due today. It is horrible! I spent way too much.......Ha ha! It's only .12 cents, balance protector premium, lol. I payed it.





we all are


----------



## ticki

Originally Posted by *canadian_gurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG! My Visa bill is due today. It is horrible! I spent way too much.......Ha ha! It's only .12 cents, balance protector premium, lol. I payed it.





I paid my AmEx bill the other day. 4k! Freaking 4k! I need to find a new job...


----------



## Jesskaa

i added on another $7 bucks to cell bill.

opppps.


----------



## CellyCell

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ahhh, i have never have to be here.highschool is cool but i get over loaded with homework.

and once that's done.. i got to get ready for the next day of school.

.... never here!

If you think High School work is difficult and too much.
Try college.

My math class typically went as 60-100 equations due the next day.

And the professor would be nice and give us only "even" questions. Which ended up being 5 problems less. : Doesnt include other work you had for classes and if you worked aswell... *sigh*

Enjoy High School, Jess. Milk up in it's easiness.


----------



## Jesskaa

Don't wanna think about college yet. hahaha.

it's not hard. Its because i'm lazy. I can do the work easily.. just the fact i don't want to. And i have a problem of completely stuff i dont want to do.

I was watching video's on youtube

YouTube - Turtreuse Eyes

and he goes "to not look like a drag queen not that i don't look like one anyways thank you!"

haha.


----------



## CellyCell

Haha. How cute, ain't he?

I am not digging thee hair tho.


----------



## Jesskaa

Yeah he's pretty cute.

:]]

me either, but i noticed his nails.

I don't mind makeup, but when a guy paints his nails it bugs me.

inless his gf painted them for him... haha.


----------



## CellyCell

Its like fleshy-pink shade. Eeesh.

I'm so bored... and feeling lonely again. Ugh, I hate going thru those phases.

Simply because I havent really hanged out with my friends for so long or much. And then thoughts of my ex start creepin in. I'm pathetic. We've been over for too damn long.

I cant wait for work to keep me busy.

Imma sign up for the gym too.


----------



## Jesskaa

Sadly, i know that feeling celly. That's kinda why i wanted school so badly, cause then for atleast half of the day i wasen't lonely.

And when i came home im busy.

weekends suck :/

Yay, gym is goood. I need to get the ymca.


----------



## CellyCell

I want to go back to High School.

I remember hearing older people say that when I was younger, but I couldnt wait to get the freaking out. And the first year after I graduated, it was all good and I liked it.

But now, its like bills and work and school take over your life and you have to figure yourself out. Depressing. I'm doing more things now than what I did when I was younger, but its not satisfying enough. Ugh, emo ranting. Haha. I really do need another guy now...

Are you talking with your ex or no?


----------



## Jesskaa

Haha. Well I'[m only 3 days in school...



i haven't hit the rough parts yet.

&amp; no, were not. We don't go to the same school... and he completely deleted me from his myspace and i can't just calll him cause obviously he wants nothing to do with me.

so, im forcing myself to move on.

i think a guy in one of my classes is cute.



haha.


----------



## CellyCell

man, boys are totally shit. I seriously think, they have no feelings.

I've met some who do - but theyre guys you dont go out with. haha.

the ones you want are demented when the relationship goes sour.

im crossing my fingers me and my ex can get on smoothly. i dont like the feeling of being a regret in someone's life... which i think i was to him. errr.

ooo cute boy. get it girl. man, you'll have no troubles. i forecast um, lots of love in your life. but your ex is total shit. you said it was a mutual breakup, right?


----------



## Jesskaa

Hahaha, I agree with you there.

Yeah, I have no idea if im a regret in his life. But he's almost a regret in mine.

hahaha thanks!




i'm after it. haha.

Yeah, it was mutal &amp; yeah he is. :/ ugh.


----------



## CellyCell

haha aw.

boys. if i didnt find them so damn hot i'd go lesbo to avoid their shitty behavior. unfortunately for them lesbos, i wont. haha.

we gotta chat it up on aim soon.

im exhausted right now. night.


----------



## Jesskaa

haha!

yess we do.





night!


----------



## magosienne

hey guys !!!

Jess i love your new avatar !

i cut myself when rushing to put the clean forks and knives in the drawer.





mom has sometimes memory troubles lol. we both eat soy yogurts, 2 per day. and today there was only two left in the fridge. and she bought one pack meaning 8 !! why don't she buy 2 or 3 in the same time? it's not like they're heavy. i should have bought them myself.

she was also surprised i paid some food with my own money yesterday. the healthfood store goodies we can't find elsewhere, i pay them with my own money. and the little stuff i bought yesterday at the mall, i bought them too with my own money. and frankly if i had used the 20â‚¬ she gave me for the week, it woudn't have been enough for the food supplements i bought and has to take.

nothing new under the sun, then.

another question hits me though : next weekend i was supposed to go at my parents' new house, and instead they're going to my uncle's(well if they don't see much people that's their fault, they didn't have to bury themselves in that end of the world part of France). should i go with them? i'd like to meet my new cousin at last, but she's having her wisetooth removed, we won't be able to talk much. and considering their cooking is really ahem, *generous*(let's say it, not really healthy either) i don't wanna gain the few kilos lost in a weekend. and if they talk to me about my diet, just one word, i might burst and tell them what i think of them, and there's a few things i didn't like in the past and had to shut my mouth about it. but as my mom has lost her parents, all she has left is her brother, and i don't want her to loose him.

should i go? i was originally planning to buy some supplies for the uni, pens and stuff like that. and go to the sushi bar in the mall



and do that with a friend if she's not working that day.

it was ok for me to do it on monday if i got to visit the new house. but now it seems like we won't go next weekend, and the next either because then we all go back to uni (my brother, his gf and me are in the same) and he will just be back from holidays. and soon i might have classes on saturdays, classes i'll have to go as my friends don't have the same as i.

and i type my stuff on my comp, and i don't have a laptop.


----------



## michal_cohen

so it mean that you wont be here ?

;(


----------



## magosienne

yes, i won't be able to log on MuT the whole weekend. dang. not that there isn't computers at my uncle's, he's a geek, but it isn't the same.


----------



## MindySue

i just got home from my bfs! yayyayay


----------



## michal_cohen

you are so lucky!

how was your day today?


----------



## MindySue

well its only 9 am but i went over there at like 11 last night. was great


----------



## michal_cohen

i had a date yestrday its went well

he very funny and sweet


----------



## MindySue

thats good


----------



## Lia

Hmm... just bored out of my mind today


----------



## michal_cohen

me too

thats why im here

lol


----------



## Lia

I want to go practice driving, but dad took the car


----------



## michal_cohen

ahhah


----------



## Kathy

Hi everyone! Michal, I love your new siggy! It's so cute! I'm taking my daughter to visit my mom today if I can ever get motivated here! lol... I'm feeling very lazy.


----------

